# American Horror Story on F/X



## IrisCole

Site page: http://www.fxnetworks.com/shows/originals/ahs/

The premiere of this show was just last night on F/X -- is anyone else watching? We'll see whether or not this is the kind of thing that's sustainable over an entire (or even multiple) season, but for now, I'm smitten.

It's a bit like David Lynch, Alfred Hitchcock, and Dario Argento all rolled into one hour of television.  

It's not scary in quite the same way it would be as a film, but it's quite creepy, the acting is wonderful, and the cinematography and score are really interesting.  

I'll certainly be tuning in to see how this show progresses.


----------



## Charles

I liked it.  I'm still a bit unsure of who's seeing what and who's who.


----------



## Sinarta

I checked it out last night and I really liked it. The cinematography was interesting, at times the camera would just pan in and out for no reason and I found that interesting. Some of the characters are interesting also, like the maid, why is the guy seeing her as a young lady and the lady across the street, why did she say she already killed her before. I will continue to watch.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I watched it and was entertained enough to watch again.  It comes on afters Sons of Anarchy anyways.  LOL...

Any ideas of who was in the Gimp suit?


----------



## IrisCole

Sinarta said:


> I checked it out last night and I really liked it. The cinematography was interesting, *at times the camera would just pan in and out for no reason and I found that interesting.* Some of the characters are interesting also, like the maid, why is the guy seeing her as a young lady and the lady across the street, why did she say she already killed her before. I will continue to watch.



I loved that! Particularly when it was happening in the later scene with McDermott and his patient.  Super interesting.



Kitsunegrl said:


> I watched it and was entertained enough to watch again.  It comes on afters Sons of Anarchy anyways.  LOL...
> 
> Any ideas of who was in the Gimp suit?


----------



## sbelle

IrisCole said:


> We'll see whether or not this is the kind of thing that's sustainable over an entire (or even multiple) season,
> .




That's my question -- how can this be sustained for more than a season?  So many things going on, my head is still spinning!


----------



## IrisCole

sbelle said:


> That's my question -- how can this be sustained for more than a season?  So many things going on, my head is still spinning!



The DH thought that it would be cool if season after season there was a rotating cast.  So you'd have some members that stayed the same - the crazy neighbor + her daughter, for instance - but a new family that moves in.

Speaking of the crazy neighbor, Jessica Lange is positively wonderful in this!


----------



## Sinarta

I could see with the rotating cast but with the cast they have now, things are moving pretty fast, wife had sex with unknown man and next scene she is pregnant. If the writers keep the plot interesting, I could see them keeping the original cast and maybe if they do back stories of the previous owners and cast and tie it all in, maybe.


----------



## Tammy518

I recorded it last night and I can't wait to watch it.


----------



## MM83

I really liked it. It's done by the same guys as Nip/Tuck, right? I mean, Nip/Tuck got REALLY out there in the end, so I think this genre will give the producers a endless supply of nutty story lines. 

Gimp suit? Maybe the boy. I don't think it's the guy with cancer, otherwise he'd be my choice.


----------



## Charles

I was thinking the house would eventually overcome them?  Maybe they would allow themselves to be a part of the house in a way?


----------



## IrisCole

MM83 said:


> I really liked it. It's done by the same guys as Nip/Tuck, right? I mean, Nip/Tuck got REALLY out there in the end, so I think this genre will give the producers a endless supply of nutty story lines.
> 
> *Gimp suit? Maybe the boy.* I don't think it's the guy with cancer, otherwise he'd be my choice.



I didn't even think about that as a possibility, but that's a good guess.  I sort of assumed it was the ghost of someone or something.  But I like that there are so many possibilities!! 

There's a lot of good television on right now, but this show excites me more than some other things, because it's so different.


----------



## MM83

IrisCole said:


> I didn't even think about that as a possibility, but that's a good guess.  I sort of assumed it was the ghost of someone or something.  But I like that there are so many possibilities!!
> 
> There's a lot of good television on right now, but this show excites me more than some other things, because it's so different.




I wouldn't have assumed it was the boy, but that end shot of him in cahoots with the maid and neighbor, makes him suspect.  I really think all the actors are great, nicely matched up. I'm excited about this show and I have hope that it'll be my new favorite. Reality t.v. is fun for an episode or two, but it's falling flat as of late.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Ahhhh! I can't wait to watch this - I have it at home on my DVR. Reading all your posts just proves it will be interesting.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I have to watch this, but I read this on another message board:
I read an interview where he said a lot of the mysteries from the first episode would be revealed in the first few episodes, so you're not waiting an entire season...then comes more weird ****!

He= Ryan Murphy


----------



## Sinarta

I dont think it was the boy. I think it is someone else that we have yet to meet but as someone has said before, you cant really tell what's real and what's not. the Gimp suit could really have been her husband but she was seeing the suit because of the house or the trial meds she is taking.


----------



## coronita

I haven't watched this yet. Is it so creepy it will give me nightmares? Do I have to watch it with someone? [ lol ]


----------



## Mitzy

I thought at the beginning that she was undergoing in vitro or something to try and get pregnant again? I thought that was what the scene with the doctor was about. Otherwise, why does her husband not get a red flag, since he keeps going on and on about them not having sex? If it wasn't him in the Gimp suit and they are not having sex, wouldn't he have been all WTF? you're preggers? By who?
I dunno.
First thing I thought of when I saw the Gimp suit was Pulp Fiction, lol!


----------



## IrisCole

Mitzy said:


> I thought at the beginning that she was undergoing in vitro or something to try and get pregnant again? I thought that was what the scene with the doctor was about. Otherwise, why does her husband not get a red flag, since he keeps going on and on about them not having sex?* If it wasn't him in the Gimp suit and they are not having sex, wouldn't he have been all WTF?* you're preggers? By who?
> I dunno.
> First thing I thought of when I saw the Gimp suit was Pulp Fiction, lol!



They had sex in living room(??) after the fight that they had.


----------



## Mitzy

IrisCole said:


> They had sex in living room(??) after the fight that they had.


 

Oh, I must have missed that!
So, two chances to get knocked up? One in the living room with husband and once with mystery gimp suit guy. I don't think it WAS her husband in the suit. OR maybe the suit sex was a dream? I just don't know but I thought the show was interesting and well acted, so I will be watching for awhile.


----------



## jujubexlove

coronita said:


> I haven't watched this yet. Is it so creepy it will give me nightmares? Do I have to watch it with someone? [ lol ]



^^Haha I am wondering the same thing! That's why I haven't watched it yet..


----------



## IrisCole

Mitzy said:


> Oh, I must have missed that!
> So, two chances to get knocked up? One in the living room with husband and once with mystery gimp suit guy. I don't think it WAS her husband in the suit. OR maybe the suit sex was a dream? *I just don't know but I thought the show was interesting and well acted, so I will be watching for awhile.*


----------



## Charles

Wait...how long was it between the time they had sex and she told him she was preggo?  Seemed like it was the next day.


----------



## sbelle

^ Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i hoping these episodes start showing up on some websites because i want to watch this so bad but apparently fx isn't airing full episodes online


----------



## savvy23

The guy in the leather suit reminded me of Sqweegel from CSI more than Pulp Fiction.  Freaky scene!


----------



## Jujuma

So bummed. FX doesn't On Demand. Any idea how I can catch first episode again?


----------



## Cindi

The FX Network website has the full episode available.

http://vod.fxnetworks.com/watch/ahs


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Hubby and I watched it in the DVR tonight and thought it was very interesting. I'm all for any kind of show that actually has a new concept these days. We'll definitely keep watching. I'm also confused about the pregnancy timeline as well, but the show was so jumpy it's possible that there was a longer break than it seemed between the time they had sex and she said she was pregnant. I'm sure will learn more about everything soon. Very promising show, IMO.


----------



## robbins65

Is the teenage patient a ghost?  I enjoyed it.  Confused on a few things, but I liked it.


----------



## bergafer3

it was a little confusing, but i liked it cause its different


----------



## kateincali

I shut it off at the credits and gave it another chance when it was light out  I can do blood, slicing, Dexter...but I can't deal with babies.

I really liked it aside from that, though. It's weird and a little disturbing in all the right ways.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

I *loved* the fact that it was so different than any other show that's on!

That neighbor lady is a creep, and it was awesome how the husband saw the maid as this sexy young over-sexed woman, and the woman saw her as, well, NOT.

Just makes you question what you're seeing and who's seeing what!


----------



## cakegirl

I'll pass on this one. I found all of the characters annoying and unlikeable, especially the daughter. It seems like they are drawing from some iconic movies pretty heavily too. It didn't feel very original too me. 
I am still waiting to find a new show this season!


----------



## alliemia

I loved it!


----------



## IrisCole

robbins65 said:


> Is the teenage patient a ghost?  I enjoyed it.  Confused on a few things, but I liked it.



I didn't think about that possibility either! It would fit, since he always seems to be around the house, and "didn't notice" anything unusual in the basement.  Guess we'll have to see!

I like that there are so many possibilities to think about.  Even though it's a very, very, very different show, it's kind of like Lost in the way that, at the end of the episode, there was always this fun speculation to talk through.


----------



## Belle49

Does anyone know when it replays? I missed it and haven't seen it repeated.


----------



## MCF

I love this show!!! I watched the first episode 3 times :shame:.  On a side note, I really like the overhead lights/lamps the main couple have on either side of the bed.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

MCF said:


> I love this show!!! I watched the first episode 3 times :shame:.  On a side note, I really like the overhead lights/lamps the main couple have on either side of the bed.


Ha, I noticed those too. I also loved the headboard.


----------



## hlfinn

savvy23 said:


> The guy in the leather suit reminded me of Sqweegel from CSI more than Pulp Fiction. Freaky scene!


 
i thought this too. lol.



sarahloveslouis said:


> it was awesome how the husband saw the maid as this sexy young over-sexed woman, and the woman saw her as, well, NOT.


 
totally agree. and how he keeps sleepwalking and playing with fire.

i am so scared the dog's going to die bc of the neighbor girl's comment that he shouldn't have snapped at her. eek.

i LOVED it. even if i wasn't beyond happy to see dylan mcdermott's naked heiny i just think it's so interesting and well cast. i rarely like jessica lange and i thought she was great. loved connie britton too. and frances conroy!

by the way this is on hulu. you have to sign in bc it's for mature audiences only.


----------



## natalie78

I really tried to like this show, but I just couldn't.  My hubby loved it and he is trying to convince me to give it another try.  I just didn't get into it.


----------



## MCF

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Ha, I noticed those too. I also loved the headboard.



I really like the headboard too! and the tiffany lamps.


----------



## wetbandit42

natalie78 said:


> I really tried to like this show, but I just couldn't.  My hubby loved it and he is trying to convince me to give it another try.  I just didn't get into it.



I couldn't get into it either, but I'm going to give it another episode or two. I don't know, it just seemed kind of like a bad horror movie to me. 

I did like the shots of Dylan McDermott's behind - keep those coming!


----------



## savvy23

I watched it by myself first and then last night DH and I watched it on demand.  DH loves horror flicks and to him he told me it was really like "THE SHINING" which freaks me out a lot because that movie played on your weak spots just like this show is.   I think we both could have done without the masturbation scenes but I will give it another try with DH this week.

My son's name is Tate so I think that is why I am taking this WAY to seriously!


----------



## Tracy

I just watched and, wow!  Kind of effed up but I liked it!


----------



## MM83

Mr. MM is already asking when it comes back on, I think we've found our new show this season, I'm excited! Our t.v. watching never mingles, he hates Teen Mom, Jersey Shore and Intervention. I'm not exactly fond of Myth Busters, American Chopper, Sons of Guns and Swampers (?). So if we found a show, other than The Office, that we both like, I'll take it.


----------



## eitak

I definitely want to get into this show because I've heard so much about it. I suppose I'll just download the first episode on iTunes and DVR 'em from hear on out!


----------



## jaa1169

MM83 said:


> Mr. MM is already asking when it comes back on, I think we've found our new show this season, I'm excited! Our t.v. watching never mingles, he hates Teen Mom, Jersey Shore and Intervention. I'm not exactly fond of Myth Busters, American Chopper, Sons of Guns and Swampers (?). So if we found a show, other than The Office, that we both like, I'll take it.


 
It is exactly the same damn shows here, he gets the big screen.


----------



## admat97

I liked it too. I don't mind the blood, violence and insanity...I just have a huge problem with infidelity. THAT is the major turnoff for me.


----------



## IrisCole

::: eagerly awaiting tonight's episode!!! ::: :couch:


----------



## LisaG719

I'm a huge fan of FX at this point. They are really airing great shows. 

This show caught my attention from the start. The previews were insane looking enough to draw me in. I like how they are setting things up with the house having a history. There is certainly foreshadowing with the neighbor's daughter telling specific characters they are going to die. 

I think the maid and gimp suit dude are manifestations of the house. Tangible ghosts so to speak. I'm convinced that the neighbor is tied with the house's initial history in some capacity which is where the "kill you again" comment comes from. 

Oh and two words: demon seed? 

The only downside was seeing Dylan's flabby pancake of a booty. Totally ruined the vision I had of his perfect body.

20 minutes until episode two!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Well, that was .......interesting. I'm surprised they went that extreme for the second episode, no? I don't think most reasonable people would live in a house after something like that happened to them in there, so they better at least try to make it make some sort of sense that they stay in the house.


----------



## MM83

jaa1169 said:


> It is exactly the same damn shows here, he gets the big screen.



Isn't it ridiculous? I'm just thrilled they finally made scripted "reality" shows for men. :/  And yes, he yes the big t.v. here, too. There's only so much logging, fishing and myth busting a girl can watch. 

I liked last night's episode, still no solid clues on the gimp. Did I miss why Constance dislikes Violet?

And yeah, I definitely would NOT be having morning coffee in that house, after some psychos tried to kill me, leaving blood all over the place. I'd be doing my police interview at a hotel and a nice one at that.


----------



## Sinarta

This show is interesting to me and I hope it stays on. In the opening flashback scenes when they guy came in to kill those two girls, he said the same thing the neighbor's daughter always say, you are going to die. Maybe that guy is tied the neighbors. And I do wonder why Constance wanted to poison Violet. 

Another note, in the first episode, there were baby body parts in the basement now fastforward and now the lady is pregnant (cant remember her name) and Constance knew it. Maybe Constance, her family and the house wants a baby for a reason.


----------



## Lost Girl

I loved last night's episode. I was afraid the dog would eat the cupcake when Violet put it on the floor.  It will be interesting to see why they stay in the house.


----------



## hlfinn

LisaG719 said:


> I think the maid and gimp suit dude are manifestations of the house. Tangible ghosts so to speak. I'm convinced that the neighbor is tied with the house's initial history in some capacity which is where the "kill you again" comment comes from.
> 
> Oh and two words: demon seed?
> 
> The only downside was seeing Dylan's flabby pancake of a booty. Totally ruined the vision I had of his perfect body.
> 
> 20 minutes until episode two!


 
aw i thought he has a great body! lol. the chest hair is a little interesting. like he shaved it and it grew back. lol.   i agree that it's a demon seed. 



CourtneyMc22 said:


> Well, that was .......interesting. I'm surprised they went that extreme for the second episode, no? I don't think most reasonable people would live in a house after something like that happened to them in there, so they better at least try to make it make some sort of sense that they stay in the house.


i agree about how extreme it was. i would never step foot in there again, no idea why anyone would. i do think they're going to have a hard time selling it which is why theyre going to end up staying. 



MM83 said:


> I liked last night's episode, still no solid clues on the gimp. Did I miss why Constance dislikes Violet?
> 
> And yeah, I definitely would NOT be having morning coffee in that house, after some psychos tried to kill me, leaving blood all over the place. I'd be doing my police interview at a hotel and a nice one at that.


 
my impression wasn't that constance dislikes violet. i think she was getting connie back for touching her daughter by hurting her own daughter. an eye for an eye, i guess.  



Lost Girl said:


> I loved last night's episode. I was afraid the dog would eat the cupcake when Violet put it on the floor. It will be interesting to see why they stay in the house.


 
i thought the dog was going to eat it too!

loved that the girl who was scared of getting cut in half basically got cut in half.  i was just talking to my cousin- so the house's body count is now at what? 8? or more? the nurses, the twins, the man's family, the gay couple and now the 2 in the basement. so that's 11 actually. sheesh.  how could they stay even knowing that the nurses died in there too and they were never told.  i flipped when the girl was at the front door with the blood on her forehead. omg.  and the bad girl closet? ugh. though i think if you just sit on the floor with your eyes closed it wouldn't be so bad. right?

i had to watch 2 sitcoms when i got home last night (i watched it with my mom) in order to calm down to get to bed. i think this is a watch-in-the-day only show. too scary.


----------



## LisaG719

At first I was confused as to why Constance was trying to poison Violet as well. But, I think hlfinn is on the right track with an eye for an eye. There might also be jealousy in that all her children were damaged in some capacity and here is the neighbor with a healthy daughter. 

Oh and anyone else think that the boy is actually Constance's son? Not sure who Dylan was talking to over the phone that were claiming to be the boy's parents though. Constance mentioned that she had a son born but that he was damaged in some manner. Just a vague thought.


----------



## hlfinn

I thought that about tate too. but now i'm thinking maybe the guy who killed the nurses was constance's son? he couldn't be though, could he? age wise.


----------



## Sinarta

I think the guy fathered Constance children, he said the same thing Constance daughter said about you are going to die here.


----------



## FashionGal18

I was just as confused by this episode as the first. Did any of you get the impression that when Addy went to tell Constance that there was a man in the house that she was referring to the man in the suit? When Addy said that there was a man in the house Constance said something like he had a right to be there because it was his house. Could the man in the latex suit be the one that own's the house?


----------



## IrisCole

LisaG719 said:


> At first I was confused as to why Constance was trying to poison Violet as well. But, I think hlfinn is on the right track with an eye for an eye. There might also be jealousy in that all her children were damaged in some capacity and here is the neighbor with a healthy daughter.
> 
> *Oh and anyone else think that the boy is actually Constance's son?* Not sure who Dylan was talking to over the phone that were claiming to be the boy's parents though. Constance mentioned that she had a son born but that he was damaged in some manner. Just a vague thought.



I also think that he's her son, though I'm still not convinced that he's entirely human.



FashionGal18 said:


> I was just as confused by this episode as the first.* Did any of you get the impression that when Addy went to tell Constance that there was a man in the house that she was referring to the man in the suit? *When Addy said that there was a man in the house Constance said something like he had a right to be there because it was his house. Could the man in the latex suit be the one that own's the house?



I think she was referring to Dylan McDermott's character in kind of a snide/funny way.

I really like this episode.  They're managing to pack a whole bunch of crazy into a single hour.  It also seems like if the house is "collecting ghosts" so to speak, that there are some kind of good ghosts and some kind of bad ghosts.  While the nurses seemed creepy, they were kind of helpful, no?


----------



## FashionGal18

IrisCole said:


> I also think that he's her son, though I'm still not convinced that he's entirely human.
> 
> 
> 
> I think she was referring to Dylan McDermott's character in kind of a snide/funny way.
> 
> I really like this episode.  They're managing to pack a whole bunch of crazy into a single hour.  It also seems like if the house is "collecting ghosts" so to speak, that there are some kind of good ghosts and some kind of bad ghosts.  While the nurses seemed creepy, they were kind of helpful, no?


 

That makes sense. I agree this episode was definitely good. At first I disliked Tate but he's growing on me. I'm glad they're putting a lot of things into one episode and that makes it more interesting. It seems that a lot of different people have lived in that house. It should be interesting to see what other ghosts there are inside that house. I'm curious to see what was is in the basement and making Addy laugh.


----------



## IrisCole

FashionGal18 said:


> That makes sense. I agree this episode was definitely good. At first I disliked Tate but he's growing on me. I'm glad they're putting a lot of things into one episode and that makes it more interesting. It seems that a lot of different people have lived in that house. It should be interesting to see what other ghosts there are inside that house. *I'm curious to see what was is in the basement and making Addy laugh.*



At first I thought it was that weird baby monster that killed the twin boys in the beginning of the first episode.  But now thinking that Tate might be her brother, and that he seems to be able to get in and out of the house just as easily as she does (if he ever leaves at all -- have we ever seen him actually leave the house??), it might be him.


----------



## sandc

When Constance was in the kitchen with the cupcakes and the housekeeper walked in, she started telling her what to do. Vivien made a comment about them knowing each other and Constance said, "I even hired her for a little while".  Does that mean that Constance lived in that house at some point?  Because didn't the housekeeper say that she was always employed at that house?


----------



## admat97

I'm actually liking Evan Peters in the role of Tate. His acting is perfect for him. He plays insane really well.


----------



## sbelle

hlfinn said:


> loved that the girl who was scared of getting cut in half basically got cut in half.



Didn't even think about that until I read your post!


----------



## hlfinn

i thought addy was referring to the guy trying to kill connie britton.  and constance's comment back was about dylan mcdermott (what are their character names?)


----------



## IrisCole

hlfinn said:


> i thought addy was referring to the guy trying to kill connie britton.  and constance's comment back was about dylan mcdermott (what are their character names?)



For some reason, I can never remember the characters' names either.  IMDB to the rescue:



 
Connie Britton                   ...                                Vivien Harmon (4 episodes, 2011)           


 
Dylan McDermott                   ...                                Ben Harmon (4 episodes, 2011)           


 
Evan Peters                   ...                                Tate (4 episodes, 2011)           


 
Taissa Farmiga                   ...                                Violet Harmon (4 episodes, 2011)           


 
Denis O'Hare                   ...                                Larry Harvey (4 episodes, 2011)           


 
Jessica Lange                   ...                                Constance (4 episodes, 2011)           
 
 Jamie Brewer                   ...                                Adelaide (2 episodes, 2011)           


 
Shelby Young                   ...                                Leah (2 episodes, 2011)


::: Mod -- if those photos need to be edited out, please go ahead - I tried deleting them, but it still posted them :::


----------



## LisaG719

hlfinn said:


> i thought addy was referring to the guy trying to kill connie britton.  and constance's comment back was about dylan mcdermott (what are their character names?)



I agree with you. I don't think Constance knew what was really going on over there. 


Seems like Constance wants them in the house because she needs Ben to help Tate. At the end of the second episode they show Vivian saying they need to move but obviously for the storyline to proceed they will need to stay in the house. I'm betting Constance plays a part in coercing them to stay. 

I'm thinking Tate is probably Constance's son because at the end of episode two when he convinces her to help dispose of the bodies he mentions something to the effect of "Don't you want him to fix me?". Which drew me immediately back to when Constance referenced her beautiful baby boy being damaged in some capacity. 

The house wants them there IMO. When I saw the trio come in trying to recreate the original murders I immediately thought - there is no way the house is going to allow that.


----------



## LisaG719

sandc said:


> When Constance was in the kitchen with the cupcakes and the housekeeper walked in, she started telling her what to do. Vivien made a comment about them knowing each other and Constance said, "I even hired her for a little while".  Does that mean that Constance lived in that house at some point?  Because didn't the housekeeper say that she was always employed at that house?



Constance definitely has some connection to the house. I'm interested to find out. Maybe those babies in jars in the basement are hers? Am I misremembering or didn't she say that she had numerous pregnancies?


----------



## admat97

I love Denis O'Hare but for the life of me I can't place his character.


----------



## labelwhore04

I just started watching, it's really creepy but i like it. I just hope this show doesn't pull a "Lost" and get all confusing. I really liked Lost at first but then it started to make less and less sense and i lost interest, i hope that doesn't happen with AHS.


----------



## FashionGal18

IrisCole said:


> At first I thought it was that weird baby monster that killed the twin boys in the beginning of the first episode.  But now thinking that Tate might be her brother, and that he seems to be able to get in and out of the house just as easily as she does (if he ever leaves at all -- have we ever seen him actually leave the house??), it might be him.


 
Yeah it could be that baby monster that lives in the basement. I haven't ever seen Tate really leave. He just seems to randomly pop in and out of the house. I hope that we are able to learn if there is a connection between him and Constance soon. Overall, I am just eager to know more about what is going on because there are still parts that confuse me. I will definitely keep watching.


----------



## hlfinn

dennis o hare is playing the guy who killed his family. the one with the burned face.

i thought tate was sort of a shape shifter- i thought he actually was the thing in the basement that scratched the mean girl's face. no?


----------



## FashionGal18

sandc said:


> When Constance was in the kitchen with the cupcakes and the housekeeper walked in, she started telling her what to do. Vivien made a comment about them knowing each other and Constance said, "I even hired her for a little while".  Does that mean that Constance lived in that house at some point?  Because didn't the housekeeper say that she was always employed at that house?


 
I think it could be a possibility because Constance seems to know a lot about the house. By the looks of it she knows who used to live in the house and who died in the house.


----------



## FashionGal18

hlfinn said:


> dennis o hare is playing the guy who killed his family. the one with the burned face.
> 
> i thought tate was sort of a shape shifter- i thought he actually was the thing in the basement that scratched the mean girl's face. no?


 
I thought something along the lines because he was just sitting on the chair when all of a sudden it changed to that creepy girl. Violet got scared when she say the scary girl and he said that he didn't know what she was talking about. However, when she left Tate screamed that he thought she wasn't scared of anything.


----------



## admat97

hlfinn said:


> *dennis o hare is playing the guy who killed his family. the one with the burned face.*
> 
> i thought tate was sort of a shape shifter- i thought he actually was the thing in the basement that scratched the mean girl's face. no?



Ahh...Thank you! I didn't even recognize him. But now that you've pointed him out I can see it.


----------



## LisaG719

My husband brought up the idea that Tate can some how control or "call" the ghosts in the basement. But, only down there for whatever reason. Which is why he needed the mean girl lured there and why he needed the attempted killers called down there as well.


----------



## IrisCole

LisaG719 said:


> My husband brought up the idea that Tate can some how control or "call" the ghosts in the basement. But, only down there for whatever reason. Which is why he needed the mean girl lured there and why he needed the attempted killers called down there as well.



I'm also wondering what else there is to the basement, besides it being I creepy place that I would never go into!  Obviously not all of the bad stuff in the house happened in the basement, so maybe there's something about the basement from when the house was built, or the first owner.

I do hope we get something about the first owner eventually!


----------



## IrisCole

hlfinn said:


> dennis o hare is playing the guy who killed his family. the one with the burned face.
> 
> i thought tate was sort of a shape shifter- i thought he actually was the thing in the basement that scratched the mean girl's face. no?



I feel like it's really difficult to know who sees what, which they probably purposefully do.  We know that women see the maid as an older woman, and men see her as the young girl, so it's possible that there are other people/aspects of the house that are also like this; i.e., people see different manifestations of the house.


----------



## hlfinn

oooh good point.


----------



## lolitablue

Loving this show!!! I watched it with my son and try not to scream but it is delish!! LOL!! I don't even care for horror movies but this one appealed to me since the beginning.  Now, could it be possible that the three who were going to clean the mess are all dead?  It sounds to me like they have done cleanup of dead people before. Also, that maid must be dead!!!

Wasn't the one who first owned the house a doctor of the celebrities?  May be that he was performing abortions in his basement?


----------



## Lost Girl

IrisCole said:


> I feel like it's really difficult to know who sees what, which they probably purposefully do.  We know that women see the maid as an older woman, and men see her as the young girl



I don't think all men see the maid as the young girl.  Larry told Ben that the house knows their weakness and uses it against them. I think Ben see's her as a young girl because that is his weakness.  I hope that makes sense.


----------



## LisaG719

Lost Girl said:


> I don't think all men see the maid as the young girl.  Larry told Ben that the house knows their weakness and uses it against them. I think Ben see's her as a young girl because that is his weakness.  I hope that makes sense.



I think you're spot on!


----------



## hlfinn

oh yes! i forgot about that. but then again both ben and larry have fire infatuations in the house.


----------



## LisaG719

hlfinn said:


> oh yes! i forgot about that. but then again both ben and larry have fire infatuations in the house.



I didn't even make that connection! There is definitely something with that.


----------



## IrisCole

Lost Girl said:


> I don't think all men see the maid as the young girl.  Larry told Ben that the house knows their weakness and uses it against them. I think Ben see's her as a young girl because that is his weakness.  I hope that makes sense.



But also remember what Constance said to Moira when Moira caught her stealing diamonds -- it was something about the way she (Moira) stole women's husbands.


----------



## LisaG719

IrisCole said:


> But also remember what Constance said to Moira when Moira caught her stealing diamonds -- it was something about the way she (Moira) stole women's husbands.



So, here's my latest theory - 

Constance was married and lived in the house. Moira was their maid. She had an affair with the husband and Constance in turn kills her over it. Hence the stealing husbands comment and 'don't make me kill you again' comment.


----------



## IrisCole

LisaG719 said:


> So, here's my latest theory -
> 
> Constance was married and lived in the house. Moira was their maid. She had an affair with the husband and Constance in turn kills her over it. Hence the stealing husbands comment and 'don't make me kill you again' comment.



 

:couch:


----------



## hlfinn

Ooh good one Lisa!


----------



## labelwhore04

LisaG719 said:


> So, here's my latest theory -
> 
> Constance was married and lived in the house. Moira was their maid. She had an affair with the husband and Constance in turn kills her over it. Hence the stealing husbands comment and 'don't make me kill you again' comment.



ooo so maybe that's why ben is seeing her as the younger women.. the men see her as a young hot girl and the women just see her as an old lady?


----------



## Lost Girl

LisaG719 said:


> So, here's my latest theory -
> 
> Constance was married and lived in the house. Moira was their maid. She had an affair with the husband and Constance in turn kills her over it. Hence the stealing husbands comment and 'don't make me kill you again' comment.



I like this theory. It's all so confusing, but I think that's why I like it so much.


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh my goodness... this is such a messed up but amazing show!  i can't even believe it's a tv show... lol
finally got to watch the first two episodes.. and so glad i watch them when it was daylight outside lol


----------



## ILuvShopping

Lost Girl said:


> I loved last night's episode.* I was afraid the dog would eat the cupcake when Violet put it on the floor.*  It will be interesting to see why they stay in the house.


omg - me too!! everytime something happens i'm like "but what about the dog!?!?!" 
like when the psycho's were in the house and they ran out to escape i thought "DON'T LEAVE THE DOG!!!!"   lol



FashionGal18 said:


> That makes sense. I agree this episode was definitely good. *At first I disliked Tate but he's growing on me.*


from the second episode i kinda thought that maybe he's there to keep them safe?
in the first episode he scared that girl in the basement because she was being cruel to violet. although that kinda backfired on him since now it appears as though violet and that girl are now friends?
but he instantly showed up when they needed help when the 3 people broke into the house.



LisaG719 said:


> My husband brought up the idea that Tate can some how control or "call" the ghosts in the basement. But, only down there for whatever reason. Which is why he needed the mean girl lured there and why he needed the attempted killers called down there as well.


i think that as well. either he is whatever is down in the basement or he knows how to control them.


----------



## FashionGal18

ILuvShopping said:


> omg - me too!! everytime something happens i'm like "but what about the dog!?!?!"
> like when the psycho's were in the house and they ran out to escape i thought "DON'T LEAVE THE DOG!!!!"   lol
> 
> 
> from the second episode i kinda thought that maybe he's there to keep them safe?
> in the first episode he scared that girl in the basement because she was being cruel to violet. although that kinda backfired on him since now it appears as though violet and that girl are now friends?
> but he instantly showed up when they needed help when the 3 people broke into the house.
> 
> 
> i think that as well. either he is whatever is down in the basement or he knows how to control them.


 
Yes that's why I'm kinda liking him because he helps Violet when she needs help. I thought he was just going to be trouble from the first start but it seems like he's not that bad after all.


----------



## IrisCole

ILuvShopping said:


> omg - me too!! everytime something happens i'm like "but what about the dog!?!?!"
> like when the psycho's were in the house and they ran out to escape i thought "DON'T LEAVE THE DOG!!!!"   lol
> 
> 
> from the second episode i kinda thought that maybe he's there to keep them safe?
> in the first episode he scared that girl in the basement because she was being cruel to violet. although that kinda backfired on him since now it appears as though violet and that girl are now friends?
> *but he instantly showed up when they needed help when the 3 people broke into the house.*
> 
> 
> i think that as well. either he is whatever is down in the basement or he knows how to control them.



I'm really curious to find out whether he ever leaves the house at all - when they broke in, he was there right away, plus, so far as I can recall, we've never actually seen him leave the house after a therapy session.  Even when Ben kicked him out of Violet's room, we saw him leave the room, but...

I went back and watched the part in episode 1 where they lured that girl into the basement, and agree with an earlier comment that it's really, really difficult to tell whether or not Tate could simply see the monster/ghost, or whether he was the monster.


----------



## ILuvShopping

IrisCole said:


> I'm really curious to find out whether he ever leaves the house at all - when they broke in, he was there right away, plus, so far as I can recall, we've never actually seen him leave the house after a therapy session.  *Even when Ben kicked him out of Violet's room, we saw him leave the room, but...*



which brings up another question... if you have patients in your house (first of all, why are you treated psychotic patients in your house!?!?)  wouldn't you walk them out?? not allow them to leave on their own?

when that girl who got cut in half wandered into the kitchen he was all like "i thought you left!???" and she said she got turned around.  ummm as the owner of the house.... wouldn't you walk your patient to the front door to make sure they aren't getting into your business - i mean that house is huge - they could hide anywhere! lol


----------



## IrisCole

ILuvShopping said:


> which brings up another question... if you have patients in your house (first of all, why are you treated psychotic patients in your house!?!?)  wouldn't you walk them out?? not allow them to leave on their own?
> 
> when that girl who got cut in half wandered into the kitchen he was all like "i thought you left!???" and she said she got turned around.  ummm as the owner of the house.... wouldn't you walk your patient to the front door to make sure they aren't getting into your business - i mean that house is huge - they could hide anywhere! lol



I know, right?! I thought that during the first episode - like, why would you let these people into your house at all, let alone just wander around?


----------



## Sinarta

When they were first viewing the house, I think there was a separate part of the house with a door that he said he could treat patients at home so maybe he will see his patients leave but they come back because the door is not locked.

As for Ben, I am beginning to think that he maybe a ghost along with the maid.


----------



## ILuvShopping

for some reason i started thinking about the last episode very early this morning when i woke up and trying to get back to sleep - i was freaking myself out! i kept saying to myself "think happy thoughts...think happy thoughts...." lol
i keep thinking about when the girl came to the door with the blood on her head.


----------



## IrisCole

I find myself constantly wondering when I get to see the next episode.  Like, "What do we have on the DVR? Is there more of 'An American Horror Story' yet?" 

I'm super geeked about this show


----------



## LisaG719

I usually watch television series a season behind so this waiting game is killing me.


----------



## littlerock

I love this show. I also love scary movies and this is like one long, never ending scary movie. 


I used to think they are all ghosts. Every single one of them (except the family that just moved in.) But now I think it's just the maid & the son.


----------



## merekat703

I just finished episode one and its sooo messed up but I like horror movies so I will keep watching it! It reminds me of the movie Thirteen Ghosts. Is it watchable online anywere?


----------



## LisaG719

I'm watching episode two again. Totally reaffirms my theory of Moira having an affair with Constance's husband. Constance says "I hope she's improves her dusting". Moira tried to seduce Ben with her dusting in the first episode. 

Badabing!


----------



## SwirlyGirly

LisaG719 said:


> I'm watching episode two again. Totally reaffirms my theory of Moira having an affair with Constance's husband. Constance says "I hope she's improves her dusting". Moira tried to seduce Ben with her dusting in the first episode.
> 
> Badabing!





> So, here's my latest theory -
> 
> Constance was married and lived in the house. Moira was their maid. She had an affair with the husband and Constance in turn kills her over it. Hence the stealing husbands comment and 'don't make me kill you again' comment.



I totally agree with this. And I'll add in my current theories:

I think Constance married the Dr. who originally owned the house. The Dr was probably a psycho and was conducting experiments in the basement. 
Constance mentioned that she had 4 kids, 3 were deformed in some way and 1 was physically perfect by "lost in other ways." I 100% think Tate is her son. And I agree that he's likely not alive and lives in the house.

I think her first 2 kids were born in the house and were horribly deformed. And the Dr kept them in the basement and performed experiments on them. After killing the maid, Constance probably killed her husband too. She left the house and moved next door, taking only Constance w/ her. Constance and Tate seem to be the only people who can be in the house w/o threat bc the "ghosts" are their siblings.

I'm wondering if the man in the latex suit was the young lad she was having an affair with. I think she recruited him to have sex with Vivienne to finally have a "perfect child" and she's going to keep that kid for herself after having the house destroy the rest of the family.


----------



## TinksDelite

SwirlyGirly said:


> I'm wondering if the man in the latex suit was the young lad she was having an affair with. I think she recruited him to have sex with Vivienne to finally have a "perfect child" and she's going to keep that kid for herself after having the house destroy the rest of the family.


 
I was thinking the 'Rubber Man' was Constances' 'perfect child' (and incest did immediately crossed my mind when I saw her with the 'young lad'!); while Tate looks ok on the outside I really believe he was the 'monster' in the basement (thus one of Constance's deformed children).. similar to Moira, people can 'see him' differently??  I'm just throwing out random thoughts.. there are so many possibilities.  

I did start to think that Ben was a ghost (that Viv really killed him with the knife when she walked in on him & Katie).. but him going back to Boston kinda blew that theory since I think the true ghosts can only be seen within the house.

And if Tate is a ghost, then who did Ben call to say he could no longer treat him??  Constance?  

I'm loving this show!!


----------



## IrisCole

SwirlyGirly said:


> I totally agree with this. And I'll add in my current theories:
> 
> I think Constance married the Dr. who originally owned the house. The Dr was probably a psycho and was conducting experiments in the basement.
> Constance mentioned that she had 4 kids, 3 were deformed in some way and 1 was physically perfect by "lost in other ways." I 100% think Tate is her son. And I agree that he's likely not alive and lives in the house.
> 
> I think her first 2 kids were born in the house and were horribly deformed. And the Dr kept them in the basement and performed experiments on them. After killing the maid, Constance probably killed her husband too. She left the house and moved next door, taking only Constance w/ her. Constance and Tate seem to be the only people who can be in the house w/o threat bc the "ghosts" are their siblings.
> 
> I'm wondering if the man in the latex suit was the young lad she was having an affair with. I think she recruited him to have sex with Vivienne to finally have a "perfect child" and she's going to keep that kid for herself after having the house destroy the rest of the family.



If Tate is Constance's son, him being a ghost would also explain why he's so young still.  Adelaide looks young, but if she was a girl in 1978 (when the twins got killed), she's obviously a grown woman now.


----------



## LisaG719

I can't wait to learn more about the origin of those jars that were in the basement in '78. The ones the twins discovered.


----------



## MCF

I'm in love with the house and was reading an interview with one of the creators of the show and he said he wanted the house to be like "house porn." I thought that was funny and I think he totally succeeded!


----------



## FashionGal18

So excited to see the new episode tonight.


----------



## LisaG719

Wooohoooo starting off with a bang!


----------



## LisaG719

"Men see what they want to see. Women see into the heart of the person." - Moira

Veryyyyy interesting.


----------



## LisaG719

This is the best episode yet! I can't wait to hear what you gals think about it.


----------



## Gurzzy

I just watched the first two episodes...alone in my room in the dark. There's also a crazy thunderstorm that is whipping rain against the windows, I am totally freaked out!! 

I'm really liking this show though!


----------



## admat97

I thought this episode was great! 

Ben is a MORON.


----------



## LisaG719

I think Ben is a weak man and the house completely has it's hooks in him.


----------



## FashionGal18

LisaG719 said:


> I think Ben is a weak man and the house completely has it's hooks in him.


 Agreed! This episode was great! This may be a dumb questions but when the man who keeps following Ben put the mistress body's in the grave their was another body. I don't know if I missed out on something but who's body was that. Does anyone know what Constance meant when she told Moira that she was basically stuck there? Ahhh I have so many questions now.


----------



## Lost Girl

FashionGal18 said:


> Agreed! This episode was great! This may be a dumb questions but when the man who keeps following Ben put the mistress body's in the grave their was another body. I don't know if I missed out on something but who's body was that. Does anyone know what Constance meant when she told Moira that she was basically stuck there? Ahhh I have so many questions now.



I think the other body was Moira. The material he picked up in the grave looked like her apron and I think that's why she was watching from the window and crying.

I thought this episode was the best one.  I love the fast pace.  Moira is my favorite character, but I was expecting her to be a lot older when Constance killed her.


----------



## merekat703

My DVR says that episode 1,3,5 and upcoming on  wed episode 8 are being recorded.. am I missing a lot of episodes or is it just saying the wrong numbers?


----------



## CourtneyMc22

FashionGal18 said:


> Agreed! This episode was great! This may be a dumb questions but when the man who keeps following Ben put the mistress body's in the grave their was another body. I don't know if I missed out on something but who's body was that. Does anyone know what Constance meant when she told Moira that she was basically stuck there? Ahhh I have so many questions now.


Definitely Moira's as another poster said. That's why it was affecting her so much. She can't leave b/c her "body" is there (and also b/c she was murdered and there's been no justice, I suppose) and now with cement over it, she lost all hope. Constance on the other hand was loving what happened. I wouldn't be surprised if Constance and the guy that always follows Ben are in cahoots.


----------



## Sinarta

Yea, that body was Moira's. She was drugging Ben and putting him outside so he could dig her body up and she would be released from the house but it didnt go as planned. My guess is if you die at that house, you stay there forever! Last night's episode answered a lot of questions but there are still some to be answered.

And I guess this will mean Ben's mistress will come back to haunt him.


----------



## MM83

Ugh, I don't like Hayden, I was so happy when they killed her. She's a psycho and Ben's an idiot. I didn't watch 100% of the show last night, we had company and I missed parts. What I did see was great, I really like this show, it moves fast enough to keep my attention and I like that. 

Tate is definitely a ghost. My girlfriend, who has never seen it before asked me immediately if he was a ghost and related to Constance...which I was assuming, as well. The plot line with the new ghost, the Dr.'s wife is interesting. 

Has anyone been to the FX site and played the walk through of the house? It's pretty neat and it had a bit of foreshadowing on the Dr. and his wife.


----------



## admat97

MM83 said:


> Ugh, I don't like Hayden, I was so happy when they killed her. She's a psycho and* Ben's an idiot.* I didn't watch 100% of the show last night, we had company and I missed parts. What I did see was great, I really like this show, it moves fast enough to keep my attention and I like that.
> 
> Tate is definitely a ghost. My girlfriend, who has never seen it before asked me immediately if he was a ghost and related to Constance...which I was assuming, as well. The plot line with the new ghost, the Dr.'s wife is interesting.
> 
> Has anyone been to the FX site and played the walk through of the house? It's pretty neat and it had a bit of foreshadowing on the Dr. and his wife.



That's exactly what I think!


----------



## FashionGal18

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Definitely Moira's as another poster said. That's why it was affecting her so much. She can't leave b/c her "body" is there (and also b/c she was murdered and there's been no justice, I suppose) and now with cement over it, she lost all hope. Constance on the other hand was loving what happened. I wouldn't be surprised if Constance and the guy that always follows Ben are in cahoots.


 
That's made complete sense. Thanks for clearing that up for me because I was getting all confused again with everything that was happening.


----------



## FashionGal18

MM83 said:


> Ugh, I don't like Hayden, I was so happy when they killed her. She's a psycho and Ben's an idiot. I didn't watch 100% of the show last night, we had company and I missed parts. What I did see was great, I really like this show, it moves fast enough to keep my attention and I like that.
> 
> Tate is definitely a ghost. My girlfriend, who has never seen it before asked me immediately if he was a ghost and related to Constance...which I was assuming, as well. The plot line with the new ghost, the Dr.'s wife is interesting.
> 
> Has anyone been to the FX site and played the walk through of the house? It's pretty neat and it had a bit of foreshadowing on the Dr. and his wife.


 Yes I was also glad when Hayden was killed because she was crazy! She was acting like a psycho and seem all obsessed with Ben. Now did anyone notice when Connie was on the tour and started bleeding but stopped when she got inside of the house?


----------



## LisaG719

FashionGal18 said:


> Yes I was also glad when Hayden was killed because she was crazy! She was acting like a psycho and seem all obsessed with Ben. Now did anyone notice when Connie was on the tour and started bleeding but stopped when she got inside of the house?


 
I'm convinced the bleeding was the influence of the house. I don't think it wanted her learning its history.


----------



## lolitablue

I cannot wait to learn more about the new ghost:  the doctor's wife. I am dying to know what is the deal with how their family ended in 1926 b/c she was the instigator of the abortions that he started performing.


----------



## FashionGal18

LisaG719 said:


> I'm convinced the bleeding was the influence of the house. I don't think it wanted her learning its history.


 Yes and didn't she say something like she believed her bleeding was due to the house?


----------



## LisaG719

FashionGal18 said:


> Yes and didn't she say something like she believed her bleeding was due to the house?



If she did I didn't catch it. I don't think she's caught onto the house being haunted just yet. She seems to just be freaked out by the home invasion and is just breaking the surface of all that has happened on site.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

FashionGal18 said:


> Yes and didn't she say something like she believed her bleeding was due to the house?


I think she did say something like "it stopped when I went back in the house" or something to that extent, but yeah I agree, I don't think she understands much about the house yet other than she was almost killed there.


----------



## lolitablue

I love it how every single character in this show is so twisted.  Really, there is no telling who is normal anymore.  Even the Ob Gyn that they saw was acting wacko!!! 
This show is channeling reality very well, the message seems to be that there are horror stories in every family, don't you guys think?


----------



## FashionGal18

LisaG719 said:


> If she did I didn't catch it. I don't think she's caught onto the house being haunted just yet. She seems to just be freaked out by the home invasion and is just breaking the surface of all that has happened on site.


 Oh ok and yeah it seems like she just wants to get out of that house asap.


----------



## FashionGal18

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I think she did say something like "it stopped when I went back in the house" or something to that extent, but yeah I agree, I don't think she understands much about the house yet other than she was almost killed there.


 Oh ok yeah I didn't exactly remember what she said other that it included the hosue.


----------



## Lost Girl

MM83 said:


> Ugh, I don't like Hayden, I was so happy when they killed her. She's a psycho and Ben's an idiot. I didn't watch 100% of the show last night, we had company and I missed parts. What I did see was great, I really like this show, it moves fast enough to keep my attention and I like that.
> 
> Tate is definitely a ghost. My girlfriend, who has never seen it before asked me immediately if he was a ghost and related to Constance...which I was assuming, as well. The plot line with the new ghost, the Dr.'s wife is interesting.
> 
> Has anyone been to the FX site and played the walk through of the house? It's pretty neat and it had a bit of foreshadowing on the Dr. and his wife.



I don't like Hayden either, but it will be interesting to see if she comes back as a ghost.

I love the FX site.  The house walk through and the family portrait were pretty interesting.  The Horror House Call videos are hilarious.


----------



## jaa1169

Does anyone else think, after this third episode, that, the burned man that follows Ben is Ben's alter-ego, like his monster side? He is doing Ben's dirty work.


----------



## Sinarta

jaa1169, you may have a point. The burned man always shows up when he is out running and the way the all of a sudden appeared to kill the girl was interesting and for Ben to just go along with what had just happened may be his alter-ego.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i love this show!

i agree the burned guy could be the alter-ego. he's like tate when he just shows up at opportunistic times. 


i couldn't tell on my tv - did constance age from the time she shot moira to present time?


----------



## IrisCole

Sinarta said:


> jaa1169, you may have a point. The burned man always shows up when he is out running and the way the all of a sudden appeared to kill the girl was interesting and for Ben to just go along with what had just happened may be his alter-ego.





ILuvShopping said:


> i love this show!
> 
> i agree the burned guy could be the alter-ego. he's like tate when he just shows up at opportunistic times.
> 
> 
> i couldn't tell on my tv - did constance age from the time she shot moira to present time?



I think it's possible the he's Ben's alter-ego, but I'm not convinced of it, mostly because he had his own flashback story, albeit a brief one.  I'm not sure if they'd have included that if he were just a figment of Ben's subconsciousness.

Constance did age -- they did some weird computer // airbrushy thing to Jessica Lange's face in the flashback.  

But does anyone else think that the timeline is super weird?  In episode 1, Adelaide was standing outside of the house in 1978, telling the twins that they'd die.  And then just five years later, they were living in the house, completely refurbished?  

Also, to add on, as everyone else has mentioned, it seems pretty confirmed that Tate is a ghost.


----------



## sdkitty

I'm confused.  If the maid was murdered as a young woman, why has she aged?


----------



## IrisCole

sdkitty said:


> I'm confused.  If the maid was murdered as a young woman, why has she aged?



My guess would be that since it was mentioned that women see the soul of the person (or something such), the older woman is representative of her soul/personality.


----------



## sdkitty

IrisCole said:


> My guess would be that since it was mentioned that women see the soul of the person (or something such), the older women is representative of her soul/personality.


 interesting
I've only seen last week's episode and the beginning of last night's
I can't stay up to watch this as I get up so early in the morning.....I'm going to have to start recording it


----------



## LisaG719

jaa1169 said:


> Does anyone else think, after this third episode, that, the burned man that follows Ben is Ben's alter-ego, like his monster side? He is doing Ben's dirty work.



That was my husband's thinking but I'm not convinced. 



IrisCole said:


> I think it's possible the he's Ben's alter-ego, but I'm not convinced of it, mostly because he had his own flashback story, albeit a brief one.  I'm not sure if they'd have included that if he were just a figment of Ben's subconsciousness.



I agree. 



IrisCole said:


> Constance did age -- they did some weird computer // airbrushy thing to Jessica Lange's face in the flashback.



It was a little distracting. 



IrisCole said:


> But does anyone else think that the timeline is super weird?  In episode 1, Adelaide was standing outside of the house in 1978, telling the twins that they'd die.  And then just five years later, they were living in the house, completely refurbished?



I didn't even think about that. Very strange. 



IrisCole said:


> Also, to add on, as everyone else has mentioned, it seems pretty confirmed that Tate is a ghost.



Yep.


----------



## admat97

IrisCole said:


> My guess would be that since it was mentioned that women see the soul of the person (or something such), the older woman is representative of her soul/personality.



Also it was said that men see what they want to see.



IrisCole said:


> Also, to add on, as everyone else has mentioned, it seems pretty confirmed that Tate is a ghost.



Yes...and I like Tate.


----------



## IrisCole

admat97 said:


> Also it was said that men see what they want to see.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes...and I like Tate.*



I do too! Is that weird? lol


----------



## lolitablue

IrisCole said:


> I do too! Is that weird? lol


 
Not at all!! I like Tate, too!!!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

IrisCole said:


> But does anyone else think that the timeline is super weird?  In episode 1, Adelaide was standing outside of the house in 1978, telling the twins that they'd die.  And then just five years later, they were living in the house, completely refurbished? .




good catch on the timelines - i'm super horrible with keeping track of that stuff. but i was wondering why those jars were still down there when the twins went into the house if people had lived there afterwards, but that makes sense if no one had lived there until constance and her family moved in. (if that's what happened)


----------



## sandc

ILuvShopping said:


> good catch on the timelines - i'm super horrible with keeping track of that stuff. but i was wondering why those jars were still down there when the twins went into the house if people had lived there afterwards, but that makes sense if no one had lived there until constance and her family moved in. (if that's what happened)


 
But, people did live there. The nurses were killed in the '60's.  So unless no one went into the basement, I don't get how all the jars were still there in '78 (or was it '76)?  

I love how this show makes you think and try to put stuff together.


----------



## ILuvShopping

sandc said:


> But, people did live there. The nurses were killed in the '60's.  So unless no one went into the basement, I don't get how all the jars were still there in '78 (or was it '76)?
> 
> I love how this show makes you think and try to put stuff together.




oh yea! duh me... hmmmm..... now i'm confused lol


----------



## Gurzzy

I'm thinking that each of the main characters has their "ghost" that kind of looks after them. Tate and Violet, Burned man and Ben, and now maybe the Doctor's wife with Vivian.


----------



## IrisCole

sandc said:


> But, people did live there. The nurses were killed in the '60's.  So unless no one went into the basement, I don't get how all the jars were still there in '78 (or was it '76)?
> 
> I love how this show makes you think and try to put stuff together.



I do think the timeline is very strange:

1920s = The Doctor
1930s - 1960s = ??
1960s = nurses
early 1970s = Dennis O'Hare/Burned Man
1980s = Constance
1990s = ??
2000s = the two guys who "killed each other"
2011 = Ben, Vivian, and Violet



Gurzzy said:


> I'm thinking that each of the main characters has their "ghost" that kind of looks after them. Tate and Violet, Burned man and Ben, and now maybe the Doctor's wife with Vivian.



I really don't think that the burned man is a ghost.  All of the other ghosts seem unable to leave the vicinity of the house, but Ben sees this guy all over the place.


----------



## Sinarta

I also think the timelines are weird and I am beginning to think Constance and Adelaide are also dead as they just pop up in the house whenever they want to also.

I hope this show doesnt turn into Lost but I have a feeling that it may go in that direction.


----------



## Sinarta

IrisCole said:


> I do think the timeline is very strange:
> 
> 1920s = The Doctor
> 1930s - 1960s = ??
> 1960s = nurses
> early 1970s = Dennis O'Hare/Burned Man
> 1980s = Constance
> 1990s = ??
> 2000s = the two guys who "killed each other"
> 2011 = Ben, Vivian, and Violet
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't think that the burned man is a ghost. All of the other ghosts seem unable to leave the vicinity of the house, but Ben sees this guy all over the place.


 
I think maybe the burned man is a ghost. I cant remember which episode but when Ben was out running, the burned man went from chasing Ben in the car then fastforward, he was then chasing Ben on foot, then Ben caught him but remember the burned man cant use one side of his body because it was burned.


----------



## Nishi621

For some reason, I really don't believe that the burned guy is a ghost. He has been seen running, and driving a car. And, he has been seen outside of the house. Though, he did say he had been in jail for killing his family, perhaps he died while in jail and just keeps coming back to the house? That would make sense! he IS a ghost, but he can leave the house because he didn't actually die there the way the others did!

That home invasion scene was disturbing last night, the way those people wanted to recreate the murders, shiver!


----------



## Nishi621

And, it's 2011, she doesn't need to go on a tour to find out about the house, she now knows it's called "the murder house", so, just google it, lol! I love this show!


----------



## IrisCole

Nishi621 said:


> And, it's 2011, she doesn't need to go on a tour to find out about the house, she now knows it's called "the murder house", so, just google it, lol! I love this show!



I do think that's funny - like, literally _everyone_ seems to know about the house - but you live there, almost died there, and you haven't looked into it?


----------



## ILuvShopping

Sinarta said:


> I also think the timelines are weird and I am beginning to think Constance and Adelaide are also dead as they just pop up in the house whenever they want to also.
> 
> I hope this show doesnt turn into Lost but I have a feeling that it may go in that direction.



i was kinda thinking that as well. i think it was the very first episode (or maybe 2nd) where constance said said adelaide will find a way into the house no matter what. 

although they did show them in their own home environment when they baked those poisoned cupcakes.  which makes me believe that they are not dead.

and this last episode when constance was walking on the sidewalk when the realtor was putting up the sign, constance saw tate in the window of the house but the realtor didn't.


so 

what i also wonder - when moira and constance were talking around the silverware in the last episode and moira just said she wanted to move on but she couldn't and constance was making digs at her sleeping with her husband, why did moira not tell her that constance's husband forced himself on her? or does she feel gulity for the first time she slept with her husband?


----------



## sarahloveslouis

I *loved* the line in the last ep where the burned man asks Ben "What are you doing? Taking a DNA bath?" 

It was such a weirdly funny comment at that point.


----------



## MCF

sarahloveslouis said:


> I *loved* the line in the last ep where the burned man asks Ben "What are you doing? Taking a DNA bath?"
> 
> It was such a weirdly funny comment at that point.



It's funny in a dark way.  

I got so excited in the second episode when Ben was jogging and ran into the burned man and the burned man said "People will say we're in love" which is a quote from Silence of the Lambs.


----------



## Lost Girl

Nishi621 said:


> And, it's 2011, she doesn't need to go on a tour to find out about the house, she now knows it's called "the murder house", so, just google it, lol! I love this show!



I thought the same thing when I saw her on the tour.  The realtor told them about the murder/suicide when they were buying the house and they acted like that didn't even bother them.  How could you buy that house and not even look up news reports about that incident? I mean it's a huge house and it seems like they got a good deal, but wouldn't you be curious? You would think the daughter would have googled it.


----------



## ILuvShopping

question - when the wife told her husband that should could get a job so that they could move out and rent a place - what does she do now?? is she just a stay at home mom?


----------



## lolitablue

ILuvShopping said:


> question - when the wife told her husband that should could get a job so that they could move out and rent a place - what does she do now?? is she just a stay at home mom?


 
I think so!! B/C she had the miscarriage and all that!!


----------



## LisaG719

Gurzzy said:


> I'm thinking that each of the main characters has their "ghost" that kind of looks after them. Tate and Violet, Burned man and Ben, and now maybe the Doctor's wife with Vivian.



Great point! I bet you're right! 



ILuvShopping said:


> question - when the wife told her husband that should could get a job so that they could move out and rent a place - what does she do now?? is she just a stay at home mom?



Yea, she's a SAHM right now. I wonder what her career was previously.


----------



## Lost Girl

LisaG719 said:


> Great point! I bet you're right!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, she's a SAHM right now. I wonder what her career was previously.




I think they said she was a cellist in the first episode.


----------



## Lost Girl

If you have missed any of the episodes, they are showing a marathon on the 31st. Starting at 1000pm they will show the first four episodes.


----------



## LisaG719

Lost Girl said:


> I think they said she was a cellist in the first episode.



Oh yea! I remember one of the rooms in the house was perfect for her music room.


----------



## MJDaisy

omg this show terrifies me. i only saw the first 2 episodes so far but my god!!! terrified!


----------



## ILuvShopping

MJDaisy said:


> omg this show terrifies me. i only saw the first 2 episodes so far but my god!!! terrified!



the 3rd episode is a bit more tame   i was scared to watch it at night but my friend said i would be ok and she was right! lol


----------



## MCF

My heart broke a little for Moira in the 3rd episode.  I also thought it was really interesting how Moira said men see what they want to see and both Ben and the detective see her as a young seductress.


----------



## MM83

IrisCole said:


> I do think that's funny - like, literally _everyone_ seems to know about the house - but you live there, almost died there, and you haven't looked into it?



We lived in a house when I was in middle school and high school. It was in a small town and as soon as anyone found out their automatic response was "YOU live in the Mafia House?! What's it like?" We did some research, but our findings were limited, very limited. The previous family completely disappeared. With the legend being they borrowed a lot of money and never paid it back, people came looking for them and suddenly they just disappeared. 

We had some strange things happen at the house, very strange. I never felt completely safe by myself, either. The dogs wouldn't even go into the maids quarters. I literally had to push a Rottweiler and a Boxer into the room, and then they would just take off back the way we came.


----------



## Gurzzy

That's kind of creepy!!

There is a house about 10 mins from me, beautiful old house that has a really long driveway, and it's huge. My mom said a family was murdered in the house a long time ago (husband went crazy), but I don't think it is common knowledge in the area since its a big city and neighbours come and go, stories get lost. The only reason my mom knows is because she knew the real estate agent.

I mean, who knows what could have happened in the houses that any of us have lived in!! If it happened 30 years ago, you would probably never know about it.


----------



## ILuvShopping

when i bought my house i asked the owner
1. are there any ghosts
2. is the basement scary (this was before i saw the house)

i think he told me this grandma died in the house... her bedroom is current my bedroom. but thankfully no weird stuff going on at my house!


----------



## labelwhore04

Gurzzy said:


> That's kind of creepy!!
> 
> There is a house about 10 mins from me, beautiful old house that has a really long driveway, and it's huge. My mom said a family was murdered in the house a long time ago (husband went crazy), but I don't think it is common knowledge in the area since its a big city and neighbours come and go, stories get lost. The only reason my mom knows is because she knew the real estate agent.
> 
> I mean, who knows what could have happened in the houses that any of us have lived in!! If it happened 30 years ago, you would probably never know about it.



omg what house?? i'm from toronto too lol!


----------



## Gurzzy

labelwhore04 said:


> omg what house?? i'm from toronto too lol!



It's in Etobicoke!


----------



## MCF

There is a mansion here in LA that is pretty fascinating.  A murder happened in 1959 there and no one has lived there since.  I went to it last year and you can still see the furniture and stuff from the family that lived there.  Here's a link to the an article about it.

http://articles.latimes.com/2009/feb/06/local/me-mansion6


----------



## ILuvShopping

^^ creepy!!


----------



## coronita

Odd - I don't think I have this channel. I have FIOS. I'm confused...


----------



## admat97

^It's on 53 on HD Prime in Tampa. I'm not sure if you have to buy a special package on Fios.


----------



## ILuvShopping

the FX Channel should be a common channel on any cable package, unless you just have basic cable (which is like 10-15 channels)


----------



## IrisCole

MM83 said:


> We lived in a house when I was in middle school and high school. It was in a small town and as soon as anyone found out their automatic response was "YOU live in the Mafia House?! What's it like?" We did some research, but our findings were limited, very limited. The previous family completely disappeared. With the legend being they borrowed a lot of money and never paid it back, people came looking for them and suddenly they just disappeared.
> 
> We had some strange things happen at the house, very strange. I never felt completely safe by myself, either. The dogs wouldn't even go into the maids quarters. I literally had to push a Rottweiler and a Boxer into the room, and then they would just take off back the way we came.





Gurzzy said:


> That's kind of creepy!!
> 
> There is a house about 10 mins from me, beautiful old house that has a really long driveway, and it's huge. My mom said a family was murdered in the house a long time ago (husband went crazy), but I don't think it is common knowledge in the area since its a big city and neighbours come and go, stories get lost. The only reason my mom knows is because she knew the real estate agent.
> 
> I mean, who knows what could have happened in the houses that any of us have lived in!! If it happened 30 years ago, you would probably never know about it.







MCF said:


> There is a mansion here in LA that is pretty fascinating.  A murder happened in 1959 there and no one has lived there since.  I went to it last year and you can still see the furniture and stuff from the family that lived there.  Here's a link to the an article about it.
> 
> http://articles.latimes.com/2009/feb/06/local/me-mansion6



Is there a thread on tPF somewhere about haunted houses // house where crimes were committed?? If not, we should absolutely start one -- this is so interesting to read about!!


----------



## Nishi621

MCF said:


> There is a mansion here in LA that is pretty fascinating.  A murder happened in 1959 there and no one has lived there since.  I went to it last year and you can still see the furniture and stuff from the family that lived there.  Here's a link to the an article about it.
> 
> http://articles.latimes.com/2009/feb/06/local/me-mansion6




I was watching a show the other night about "haunted' hotels, and a lot of them used to be huge private residences at one time that stood empty for many, many years! Why would a house be empty from 1959 until ow? Is there family somewhere still paying taxes on it? this stuff always intrigues me!

OK, read the story, why in the world did these people buy the house and just let it sit there? Why does their son do the  same thing? Very odd!


----------



## Nishi621

IrisCole said:


> Is there a thread on tPF somewhere about haunted houses // house where crimes were committed?? If not, we should absolutely start one -- this is so interesting to read about!!



AGREED! I love this stuff!


----------



## coronita

Okay so FIOS doesn't have it On Demand, you can only watch it live. I heard they are running a marathon this weekend. Anyone know when?


----------



## admat97

My son just got back from west Virginia, where they stayed at the Whipple Company Store for 4 days. It's over 100 years old and was used by miners. A slave girl was raped and died in that store and haunts it to this day. They even comunicated with her. I would have been freaked out. But I guess since they were between 17 and 20 it was fun.


----------



## ILuvShopping

IrisCole said:


> Is there a thread on tPF somewhere about haunted houses // house where crimes were committed?? If not, we should absolutely start one -- this is so interesting to read about!!


there's a thread about if you've seen a ghost but not really one about things like that article - but i love this stuff too!!



Nishi621 said:


> OK, read the story, why in the world did these people buy the house and just let it sit there? Why does their son do the  same thing? Very odd!



i know!! sell it and get the freaking money!!! lol
or at least go in and sell some of the stuff that's in the house. it would probably make a bunch of money on that alone.



coronita said:


> Okay so FIOS doesn't have it On Demand, you can only watch it live. I heard they are running a marathon this weekend. Anyone know when?


i think someone said the 31st starting at 10 pm (which i'm guessing is 10 pm eastern).

which is a bummer for me because i'd like to watch them again back to back but not on a monday night as i'm in bed lol


you can also watch them on hulu but i think they only have the first 2 episodes up right now. they're kinda delayed in releasing the episodes online.


----------



## coronita

^^really?? I was hoping for a Saturday or Sunday marathon. BOO


----------



## ILuvShopping

coronita said:


> ^^really?? I was hoping for a Saturday or Sunday marathon. BOO



me too - i just went to tvguide and double checked and yep, oct 31, starts at 10 pm eastern time.


----------



## hlfinn

i have fios and i get fx....


----------



## MCF

admat97 said:


> My son just got back from west Virginia, where they stayed at the Whipple Company Store for 4 days. It's over 100 years old and was used by miners. A slave girl was raped and died in that store and haunts it to this day. They even comunicated with her. I would have been freaked out. But I guess since they were between 17 and 20 it was fun.



My entire extended family lives in WV.  I go there every summer.  I've never heard of this place but I'll totally have to check it out.  Even though I've spent a good chunk of my life there I still find West Virginia very creepy.  Every time I go there something strange happens.


----------



## MCF

Nishi621 said:


> I was watching a show the other night about "haunted' hotels, and a lot of them used to be huge private residences at one time that stood empty for many, many years! Why would a house be empty from 1959 until ow? Is there family somewhere still paying taxes on it? this stuff always intrigues me!
> 
> OK, read the story, why in the world did these people buy the house and just let it sit there? Why does their son do the  same thing? Very odd!



I have no idea why they did that.  The only thing that I can think of is that it's been like that for so long and the history and intrigue has built that they don't want to mess with it.  I love the house and the neighborhood so I went a little nuts researching it and found out that the house is in such disarray that it is only worth somewhere in the $400,000 which is not a lot since other houses in that area are going for 1 million and higher.  It's interesting too that the neighbors kind of watch out for the place.  They take turns parking their cars in the driveway to make it seem like someone is there.  Right behind this house in the Ennis House which was built by Frank Lloyd Wright.  That's an amazing house also but to me it looks like a Mayan prison.


----------



## IrisCole

I'll start a new thread for the haunted // crime houses thing so that everyone can add their stories!! You can find it here: http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...rimes-were-committed-712138.html#post20215496


----------



## Brigitte031

Alrighty well I didn't read the other 12 pages of this thread but I thought I'd chime in in saying I am also loving this show!! My favorite things are the small things: Violet reading Camus, how they keep playing Mirah's Special Death, and how the mother wore a Theyskens Theory silk top... 

But I love the horror genre and I've never seen any other horror show quite like this one. It definitely is fast-paced and a lot is going on but it's easy to keep up and understand it all. I am waiting for more unveiling, to learn more about what's going on with the house - though I hope that doesn't make the show lose its mystery!


----------



## admat97

MCF said:


> My entire extended family lives in WV.  I go there every summer.  I've never heard of this place but I'll totally have to check it out.  Even though I've spent a good chunk of my life there I still find West Virginia very creepy.  Every time I go there something strange happens.



It's in Scarboro, WV


----------



## MJDaisy

does anyone know where i can watch the 3rd episode online? it's not on hulu yet...i really want to watch it!


----------



## Brigitte031

Wellllll I read this whole thread now!  I'm loving all the guessing and putting everything together. I can't believe some of you are able to keep the timeline straight! My memory is not good enough to do any of that... haha. Cannot wait for this week's episode.


----------



## FashionGal18

Brigitte031 said:


> Wellllll I read this whole thread now!  I'm loving all the guessing and putting everything together. I can't believe some of you are able to keep the timeline straight! My memory is not good enough to do any of that... haha. Cannot wait for this week's episode.


 I agree! Tonight's episode looks like its going to be good.  The man in the black suit will be making another appearance which should be interesting.


----------



## hlfinn

I think i just had a heart attack twice in the first ten minutes.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i can't believe i'm watching this right before i go to bed.....


----------



## SunglassLove

Is it just me or did it look like Patrick (I think? The tall blonde guy?) recognized the guy in the black suit? Maybe an answer finally!!


----------



## admat97

Not to be creepy but Tate was kind of hot in that black costume...and the kiss with Violet wasn't bad either.


----------



## ILuvShopping

admat97 said:


> Not to be creepy but Tate was kind of hot in that black costume...and the kiss with Violet wasn't bad either.



i was kinda like damn! there's a body hiding under all those clothes lol


so does that mean tate is the guy in the costume all the time??


----------



## ILuvShopping

SunglassLove said:


> Is it just me or did it look like Patrick (I think? The tall blonde guy?) recognized the guy in the black suit? Maybe an answer finally!!



i was thinking he recognized him since he's the one that killed them


sad that constance was trying to drag adelaide's body onto the property so that she could 'be with her friends'.  so constance is apparently very aware that their souls get trapped on the property somehow.  but then i wonder where her husband is that she shot?

and the ghosts CAN be see by the public if they want to be. tate met with the guy out in a public place AND got their coffee. 

and i can apparently remember everyone's name except the husband and wife lol


----------



## Nishi621

ILuvShopping said:


> i was kinda like damn! there's a body hiding under all those clothes lol
> 
> 
> so does that mean tate is the guy in the costume all the time??




I don't think so, I think Tate put the costume on yesterday but normally, it's not him in it.

the burned guy got Ben back good, eh? He gave Ben plenty of chances, how stupid is Ben?? Seriously, you know what burned man can do, why mess with him??

Oh, and what do you all think the U/S lady saw that made herr react like that?


----------



## Sinarta

Maybe the baby is the devil. In the opening credits, there are pictures of babies and dead babies in jars so I think the house has something to do with babies being born there. On a sad note, I have Direct tv and they will not have FX starting November 1st.

And I think Tate met Ben outside of the house because it was Halloween. I cant remember who said it but they said ghost can walk freely on Halloween day, that is also the reason why the maid could leave to visit her mother.


----------



## Nishi621

Sinarta said:


> Maybe the baby is the devil. In the opening credits, there are pictures of babies and dead babies in jars so I think the house has something to do with babies being born there. On a sad note, I have Direct tv and they will not have FX starting November 1st.
> 
> And I think Tate met Ben outside of the house because it was Halloween. I cant remember who said it but they said ghost can walk freely on Halloween day, that is also the reason why the maid could leave to visit her mother.



Right, the reason Tate was able to go to the coffee house was the same reason the maid was able to go see her mother, it was Halloween and the dead can walk amongst us on that day.

And, it has already been established that the original owner of the house performed abortions down in the basement, that is why the babies in jars and such was down there.

That was sad and weird when Constance was trying to drag Adelaide's body onto the house property, like she knew she was going to die and she wanted her to die on the house property so she would still be around.


----------



## Lost Girl

Nishi621 said:


> That was sad and weird when Constance was trying to drag Adelaide's body onto the house property, like she knew she was going to die and she wanted her to die on the house property so she would still be around.



I loved last night's episode. I can't believe they packed so much action into one show. 

I'm sad that Adelaide was killed, but hopefully she will return as a ghost - even though I thought she was already a ghost. 



Nishi621 said:


> Oh, and what do you all think the U/S lady saw that made herr react like that?



Can't wait to find out more about the ultrasound. Again, they seemed so  calm about the whole situation and I guess they only left because Violet  called in a panic. I mean who would walk out of the hospital under  normal circumstances without more info. 



SunglassLove said:


> Is it just me or did it look like Patrick (I think? The tall blonde guy?) recognized the guy in the black suit? Maybe an answer finally!!



I also think Patrick recognized the Rubber Man as the person that killed them and maybe he gave that look because he assumed that Ben and Vivien were going to be the next victims.


----------



## ILuvShopping

ohhhhh good catch on them being able to be among the living on halloween. i didn't realize that. but makes a lot of sense!

which is also probably why tate said him and violet could go somewhere that night instead of hanging out at the house in the basement.

that house must be HUGE if they don't hear her wandering around the house at midnight lol


----------



## MCF

Last night's episode was so good! I'm sad about adelaine I hope they still keep her in the show.  

On a side note, I'm REALLY mad that Directv won't be keeping FX after November 1st.  My apartment complex only carries Directv and 3 of my favorite shows are on FX.  I'm so upset.


----------



## FashionGal18

Sinarta said:


> Maybe the baby is the devil. In the opening credits, there are pictures of babies and dead babies in jars so I think the house has something to do with babies being born there. On a sad note, I have Direct tv and they will not have FX starting November 1st.
> 
> And I think Tate met Ben outside of the house because it was Halloween. I cant remember who said it but they said ghost can walk freely on Halloween day, that is also the reason why the maid could leave to visit her mother.


 I think the baby could actually be the one that attacked the twins in the first episode. I remember that Tate was telling Violet that the doctor had tried to fix the baby. I think that the baby might be the one living in the basement. Yes I think Addy said something to Constance and she did say something about Tate being able to walk free on halloween. 

Did anyone think it was wierd that the nurse fainted when she saw the ultrasound? It also seems like that baby is growing really fast.


----------



## labelwhore04

This show is so intense, it's kinda depressing actually. Imagine this was all happening in real life? I honestly don't know how ben and viven are even coping. First they have to deal with an affair, then a miscarriage, then they almost get killed, there's just so much going on. I'm starting to really like Tate, i hope he's good and not evil


----------



## Brigitte031

hlfinn said:


> I think i just had a heart attack twice in the first ten minutes.



Ahhhh!!! I won't read any more posts beyond this one! I went out last night and did not get a chance to watch the episode!! I'm going to watch it first thing when I get home.


----------



## Sinarta

FashionGal18 said:


> I think the baby could actually be the one that attacked the twins in the first episode. I remember that Tate was telling Violet that the doctor had tried to fix the baby. I think that the baby might be the one living in the basement. Yes I think Addy said something to Constance and she did say something about Tate being able to walk free on halloween.
> 
> Did anyone think it was wierd that the nurse fainted when she saw the ultrasound? It also seems like that baby is growing really fast.


 
FashionGal18, you have a point. Maybe it is the doctor's baby that is living in the basement. That is where the doctor did all of his experiments and he was experimenting with trying to add different animal parts to different animals and that looks like what he did with his baby, and probably brought it back to life and it is still living. I guess that could make sense also because Addy was in the basement once playing with a ball with something down there.


----------



## SunglassLove

ILuvShopping said:


> *i was thinking he recognized him since he's the one that killed them*


 
No, no, in the very beginning, during the flashback. When he walked into the kitchen in his cowboy costume, and the other guy had just gotten killed. He walked into what was essentially a murder scene with a guy in a body suit and reacted rather calmly...


----------



## ILuvShopping

SunglassLove said:


> No, no, in the very beginning, during the flashback. When he walked into the kitchen in his cowboy costume, and the other guy had just gotten killed. He walked into what was essentially a murder scene with a guy in a body suit and reacted rather calmly...



oh i think he wasn't really aware of what had just happened. or in shock. we didn't get to see much of how he reacted because it cut away fast.
i thought he had a look of "uhhh what?" on his face. like not really knowing how to react to the situation.


----------



## admat97

I don't feel sorry for Ben at all. He's just an idiot. He lies to cover lies. Does he really think his wife will believe him?

I thought Constance was trying to drag Addy to their house property before she (really) died,  because only that would save her. I still wonder if she got her there in time.


----------



## FashionGal18

admat97 said:


> I don't feel sorry for Ben at all. He's just an idiot. He lies to cover lies. Does he really think his wife will believe him?
> 
> I thought Constance was trying to drag Addy to their house property before she (really) died,  because only that would save her. I still wonder if she got her there in time.


 I thought the same thing. If she got Addy onto the grass then she would have been fine.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

I think the blonde kid (sorry I'm horrible with names) was definitely telling the truth about the story of the doctor trying to bring his baby back to life and it going horribly wrong. The girl asked him to tell her the truth about "what's down here," and i think he actually did, it was just so unrealistic that she would never believe him. It makes sense b/c of the little glimpses we had of the "thing" in the basement (mostly in that first flashback with the boys and when the girl brings her mean friend down there), the thing looked like it had a small shriveled head (by this point the "undead baby" would be "old" b/c the doctor lived the in the 30s). And I remember thinking that the monster almost looked like he had a frilly, lace collared garment on. Then low and behold during the flashback, it showed the mother taking that lace gown down saying she wanted her son buried in it. Who knows, just thinking out loud.


----------



## IrisCole

FashionGal18 said:


> I thought the same thing. If she got Addy onto the grass then she would have been fine.



I think she was dragging Addy because if she died on the property, then her ghost would be trapped in the house.  Constance said something along the lines of, "We have to get her to the house before she dies."  

After last night's episode, my impression is that anyone who dies on the property is trapped there.  ALTHOUGH, if that's the case, I don't know why it would matter if Moira's body was ever found or not --> presumably they found the bodies of the doctor + his wife, the twins, Charles + his boyfriend, etc. 

I also was wondering whether or not it's always Tate in the suit.  I'm tempted to say that it is -- the gimp suit guy has only shown up in the flashbacks that are later, so probably after Tate's death + Violet was gone at the end of last night's episode -- so, protected rather than killed?


----------



## ILuvShopping

i sort of do feel like the gimp suit guy is protecting the house??? 
i have a feeling he didn't like the gay couple because of maybe what their purpose of the house was for? (to make money)

and he showed up right as they were getting kicked out of the house.. maybe as a warning to them to leave since they were fighting to stay. 

and he's protecting the current family for some reason. maybe because of his love of violet.. or because ben IS really the only person to help him?? although i'm very curious as to what he needs to be helped with.... to pass on?  and isn't his 'problem' an obsession of killing people (and maybe sex?) i can't quite remember. but that could possibly explain it being him in the suit with the wife/mother and killing everyone that harms the family. 

i dunno, just rambling!


----------



## IrisCole

ILuvShopping said:


> i sort of do feel like the gimp suit guy is protecting the house???
> i have a feeling he didn't like the gay couple because of maybe what their purpose of the house was for? (to make money)
> 
> and he showed up right as they were getting kicked out of the house.. maybe as a warning to them to leave since they were fighting to stay.
> 
> and he's protecting the current family for some reason. maybe because of his love of violet.. or because ben IS really the only person to help him?? although i'm very curious as to what he needs to be helped with.... to pass on?  and isn't his 'problem' an obsession of killing people (and maybe sex?) i can't quite remember. but that could possibly explain it being him in the suit with the wife/mother and killing everyone that harms the family.
> 
> i dunno, just rambling!



After Ben and Tate's meeting in the park in last night's episode, I'm also really, really curious to hear more of Ben's backstory.  Since he admitted that he was similar to Tate -- troubled, etc. -- when he was younger, I wonder whether or not he's going to have a more important connection to the house.  Either because of the kind of person he is/was, or something else.


----------



## Nishi621

FashionGal18 said:


> I thought the same thing. If she got Addy onto the grass then she would have been fine.




I thought she was dragging her onto the grass because then when she died, she would be able to come back as a ghost and live at the house and Constance would still be able to see her. Where, if she just died on the road, she would be dead dead and Constance couldn't see her anymore.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Nishi621 said:


> I thought she was dragging her onto the grass because then when she died, she would be able to come back as a ghost and live at the house and Constance would still be able to see her. Where, if she just died on the road, she would be dead dead and Constance couldn't see her anymore.



that's what i took of it. because constance said "so she can be with her friends" - because earlier in the episode adelaide said all of her friends lived in the house.

i doubt she's gone for good. i think she's too much of an essential character.


----------



## Nishi621

ILuvShopping said:


> i sort of do feel like the gimp suit guy is protecting the house???
> i have a feeling he didn't like the gay couple because of maybe what their purpose of the house was for? (to make money)
> 
> and he showed up right as they were getting kicked out of the house.. maybe as a warning to them to leave since they were fighting to stay.
> 
> and he's protecting the current family for some reason. maybe because of his love of violet.. or because ben IS really the only person to help him?? although i'm very curious as to what he needs to be helped with.... to pass on?  and isn't his 'problem' an obsession of killing people (and maybe sex?) i can't quite remember. but that could possibly explain it being him in the suit with the wife/mother and killing everyone that harms the family.
> 
> i dunno, just rambling!



I don't think the rubber suit guy is protecting the house at all! Especially not after what he did to Vivienne


----------



## Nishi621

IrisCole said:


> I think she was dragging Addy because if she died on the property, then her ghost would be trapped in the house.  Constance said something along the lines of, "We have to get her to the house before she dies."
> 
> After last night's episode, my impression is that anyone who dies on the property is trapped there.  ALTHOUGH, if that's the case, I don't know why it would matter if Moira's body was ever found or not --> presumably they found the bodies of the doctor + his wife, the twins, Charles + his boyfriend, etc.
> 
> I also was wondering whether or not it's always Tate in the suit.  I'm tempted to say that it is -- the gimp suit guy has only shown up in the flashbacks that are later, so probably after Tate's death + Violet was gone at the end of last night's episode -- so, protected rather than killed?



I don't believe Tate is the one in the rubber suit except for that one time with Violet


----------



## TinksDelite

Nishi621 said:


> I don't think the rubber suit guy is protecting the house at all! Especially not after what he did to Vivienne


 
I actually think what he did to Viv was to 'help the house'.. bringing the 'baby' back to it (for whatever purpose).


----------



## Nishi621

TinksDelite said:


> I actually think what he did to Viv was to 'help the house'.. bringing the 'baby' back to it (for whatever purpose).



hmm, interesting concept.......................................

Personally, for some reason, I have always believed that the guy in the rubber suit is the doctor, the original owner who built the house. Don't know why, it's just a vibe I get. 

 I also find it interesting that the actor playing the original owner is the same guy who played Albie on Big Love. He plays weird and creepy well, lol


----------



## tvstar

I love this show..I have only seen two episodes but I hope to catch up over the weekend. I believe the teen boy (Tate) is a ghost. The sceens with McDermott talking to patients kinda remind me of the Nip/Tuck office scenes.."Tell Me What You Don't Like About Yourself"....


----------



## Eclipse4

Episode 3 is up on Hulu


----------



## FashionGal18

TinksDelite said:


> I actually think what he did to Viv was to 'help the house'.. bringing the 'baby' back to it (for whatever purpose).


 I also thought the same thing. I am just curious to see who the man in the rubber suit is. I agree that it probably isn't Tate and that he was just in it to scare Violet.


----------



## tvstar

So the dude with the burned face is real? (not a ghost) He just doesn't seem real


----------



## IrisCole

tvstar said:


> So the dude with the burned face is real? (not a ghost) He just doesn't seem real



I think he's real.  Whereas the other ghosts have only been able to leave the house on Halloween, he's often popping up in other places at other times.


----------



## admat97

At first I thought that maybe he was the alter-ego of Ben (Ben seems a bit psycho to me). But then he show up at Ben's house trying to get in while Violet was there.


----------



## dreambag7767

For any of you that DVR'd the fourth episode. My DH and I found a hidden "comic" moment. Fast forward to when Ben and Vivienne are arriving home to rescue Violet. When the camera is panning the grave yard scene you will see that the skeletons have been placed in a "compromising" position. It's actually really funny considering this whole episode was about the fuffers and their bickering.


----------



## ClassicFab

I love this show. I am ADDICTED lol. Kinda sad I caught this thread so late. I was suspicious at first with the alluding to 'Rosemary's Baby" but I think there is MUCH more to the series than that.

I think the guy with the burned face is real. I think he survived the fire and has been left to warn the other buyers. I wonder what he needs the money for?

Maybe this has already been said, but I think Tate is the original owners' baby that was killed. I'm getting this from the time when he had Violet lead the mean girl to the basement.

I wonder what's the deal with the older lady next door. I know what happened with her husband and Moira, but I'm wondering if she's dead also? And also, why can't Moira move on? Is it that when someone dies her soul remains in the house longer?


----------



## ILuvShopping

ClassicFab said:


> I wonder what's the deal with the older lady next door. I know what happened with her husband and Moira, but I'm wondering if she's dead also? *And also, why can't Moira move on?* Is it that when someone dies her soul remains in the house longer?



moria can't move on because her body is buried in the back yard. in the 3rd episode when the burned face guy killed the 'mistress', he dug a hole in the yard where he uncovered moira's body and put the mistress' body on top and filled it in. then ben built a gazebo over the top. moira had hopes that her body would be found, but now it never will. so she's stuck.


----------



## ClassicFab

admat97 said:


> *I don't feel sorry for Ben at all. He's just an idiot. He lies to cover lies. Does he really think his wife will believe him?*
> 
> I thought Constance was trying to drag Addy to their house property before she (really) died,  because only that would save her. I still wonder if she got her there in time.



Me either. Also the scene where he cried as he "serviced" himself kinda pissed me off. Like get it together already!

I'm so upset over Addy!


----------



## ClassicFab

ILuvShopping said:


> moria can't move on because her body is buried in the back yard. in the 3rd episode when the burned face guy killed the 'mistress', he dug a hole in the yard where he uncovered moira's body and put the mistress' body on top and filled it in. then ben built a gazebo over the top. moira had hopes that her body would be found, but now it never will. so she's stuck.



what the, what??? say what now???? OMG I saw that scene but didn't even realize that it was Moira! Thank you!


----------



## ILuvShopping

ClassicFab said:


> what the, what??? say what now???? OMG I saw that scene but didn't even realize that it was Moira! Thank you!



yea it was kinda hard to catch, but when the burned face guy found the body, he picked up something that appeared to be moira's apron (white and frilly) and then moira was standing in the window watching him and crying


----------



## TinksDelite

dreambag7767 said:


> For any of you that DVR'd the fourth episode. My DH and I found a hidden "comic" moment. Fast forward to when Ben and Vivienne are arriving home to rescue Violet. When the camera is panning the grave yard scene you will see that the skeletons have been placed in a "compromising" position. It's actually really funny considering this whole episode was about the fuffers and their bickering.


 
I caught that as well!!


----------



## MJDaisy

ClassicFab said:


> I wonder what's the deal with the older lady next door. I know what happened with her husband and Moira, but I'm wondering if she's dead also? And also, why can't Moira move on? Is it that when someone dies her soul remains in the house longer?



i think she is certainly dead...when moira and she have a conversation and moira says she wants to leave, constance says she is stuck "in this place" too....i think she is dead. we just don't know howww yet.


i can't remember if i've posted this or not but i think tate is constance's son.


----------



## tvstar

dreambag7767 said:


> For any of you that DVR'd the fourth episode. My DH and I found a hidden "comic" moment. Fast forward to when Ben and Vivienne are arriving home to rescue Violet. When the camera is panning the grave yard scene you will see that the skeletons have been placed in a "compromising" position. It's actually really funny considering this whole episode was about the fuffers and their bickering.


 
I actually caught that watching it the first time..so funny. I thought maybe the gay couple did that on purpose because they were being annoyed by the family who lives there


----------



## ILuvShopping

don't forget there's a marathon on tonight, starting at 10pm eastern!


----------



## MJDaisy

ILuvShopping said:


> don't forget there's a marathon on tonight, starting at 10pm eastern!



i want to know why the marathon is on so late! i go to bed at 10 on work nights


----------



## ILuvShopping

MJDaisy said:


> i want to know why the marathon is on so late! i go to bed at 10 on work nights



i know, i think it's kinda lame. it started at 9 for me - which i totally forgot about - haha! but there's no way i could stay up to watch all 4 episodes. nor would i really want to watch it right before bed lol


----------



## IrisCole

ILuvShopping said:


> i know, i think it's kinda lame. it started at 9 for me - which i totally forgot about - haha! but there's no way i could stay up to watch all 4 episodes. nor would i really want to watch it right before bed lol



Especially the first episode! I rewatched even just the beginning minutes of the first episode on my computer and got creeped out all over again!


----------



## TinksDelite

MJDaisy said:


> i want to know why the marathon is on so late! i go to bed at 10 on work nights


 
My guess is that based on the content they can't air before that time...


----------



## ILuvShopping

i tried to watch the 2nd episode as i was getting ready for bed but i couldn't do it lol


----------



## Nishi621

I don't think Constance is dead, she is very much alive. i think when she says she is stuck at this place too, she means it in a different way than how Moira is. Constance just has too much history with the house and, yes, I believe Tate is her son. All part of the reason why Constance is 'stuck" there


----------



## Lost Girl

Just heard the show got renewed for a second season. Sad news is, it won't air until next Fall.


----------



## ILuvShopping

^^ it just started this fall so i really wouldn't expect it to come back sooner, like other primetime shows their new seasons all start in the fall

but yay for a 2nd season!!!!!  hope it doesn't flounder like glee did it's second season.


----------



## Brigitte031

Lost Girl said:


> Just heard the show got renewed for a second season. Sad news is, it won't air until next Fall.



I heard that this morning, too!! I'm so excited, definitely in the execution of a second season, whether the story will continue with this family or another.


----------



## Gurzzy

That's great news!


----------



## dreambag7767

2nd season yay!  

Glad to see Direct TV and Fox reach an agreement. I didn't want to think about missing this show.


----------



## IrisCole




----------



## hlfinn

Is there a new episode tonight?  My DVr has it scheduled and the description seems new. Was there a new ep last night?


----------



## TinksDelite

hlfinn said:


> Is there a new episode tonight?  My DVr has it scheduled and the description seems new. Was there a new ep last night?


 
I don't think so.. I have Fios & they are showing a repeat of part 1 of the halloween episode around 11pm but my DVR is set to go for tomorrow.


----------



## hlfinn

I have fios too. And the description was about words showing up on the walls


----------



## admat97

In the Halloween episode, remember the two boys that vandalized Ben and he yelled at them? Weren't they the twins who were killed in the basement?


----------



## TinksDelite

admat97 said:


> In the Halloween episode, remember the two boys that vandalized Ben and he yelled at them? Weren't they the twins who were killed in the basement?


 
Yes, they were.


----------



## Gurzzy

I'm excited for tonight! I really look forward to watching this every week!


----------



## H_addict

I am hooked on this show! And such brilliant cast! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## GhstDreamer

I can't wait for the next episode too - love this show!!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

super excited for tonight!!!


----------



## savvy23

Ditto!!  I thought yesterday was Wednesday that is how anxious I am for the episode!


----------



## JSH812

savvy23 said:


> Ditto!!  I thought yesterday was Wednesday that is how anxious I am for the episode!



So did we, and we were so bummed!

Anyway, I think many of the characters are dead. It definitely seems like if you die in the murder house, you stay there forever.... but I also think the realtor might be dead....

I think Tate is crazy-neighbor-lady (I forget her name)'s son, and I think the baby that the original owner was "reconstructing" (for lack of a better word?) in the basement is the chupacabra-looking-demon that Tate always has on call to help attack. Somehow I think Tate is a figment of Doc's (why am I forgetting all of their names right now?) imagination, but he's also truly there. I don't know. It seems to me like Doc may have an evil side to him that the maid knows about, accepts and hides.

I'm not sure about the Latex costume guy, but it's kind of creepy that he had sex with Vivian but also kills people.........

Whatever the ultrasound showed last episode will give us more insight. But seriously, this show FREAKS me out!!!!

Has this been posted yet? http://www.televisionwithoutpity.com/telefile/2011/10/american-horror-story-10-26.php 
I don't think there are any spoilers.....


----------



## TinksDelite

JSH812 said:


> but I also think the realtor might be dead....


 
I started to think that too.. but then she wasn't able to see Tate in the window.. so now I'm not so sure!


----------



## jaa1169

I hope Addie comes back, i love her


----------



## admat97

Omg! What a great episode. There's just so much to comment on. I just don't have time right now.

 I wonder what Tate did to those kids.


----------



## ILuvShopping

that episode was so amp'ed up.... about halfway through i wanted to be like "OK EVERYONE SETTLE DOWN!!!!"

it appears as though tate was involved in a school shooting. the one girl said he put a gun to her head and asked if she believed in god. she said yes and he shot her.
very similar to other real life school shootings.  interesting that he doesn't remember though....

we also learned that tate should be in his 30's if he was alive. 
now i want to know - how did tate die!?!?!?  obviously in the house... so i'm very curious about that. 

the dog - microwave- tomatoe incident. OMG. i about died. so glad they cleared that up quickly - enough though there was a commercial break inbetween. 

i also want to know what the gay guy did to the burned face guy after asking him "what are you doing to my house??"  did the burn face guy just run away? and now what happens to all the stuff that is obviously soaked in gasoline? 

and when they were all walking back to the house the next morning.... we saw the nurse and the young girl that got killed... i wonder how they spend their halloween night  

so many questions!!!!!


----------



## MM83

Here's my theory: Tate shot up the kids that gave him a hard time, his mother made it clear that he doesn't respond well to bad news. I wonder if they made fun of him at any point? He clearly has anger issues, he's made that clear, so he probably blacked out when he went on a rampage. 

On why he's still at the house and not alive: Mommy dearest couldn't live with her son going to jail. She wanted him to be around, so she took things into her own hands and killed him, leaving the body at the house. Making him forever unchanged, young and her's.

And the realtor being dead, that thought has been on my mind as well. I wouldn't be surprised. 

Did anyone notice that the cheerleader was the girl from Awkward? I love her, she's so pretty.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i've also seen that cheerleader in something else and i can't think of it. imdb should help 

however... the football jock - he said to tate "i've never done anything to you... i talked to you all the time" and they appeared to be really confused as to why he targeted them.


----------



## ILuvShopping

and the girl that plays hayden (also familiar from other stuff that i can't currently think of) she did some FANTASTIC acting in that episode.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Spoiler



according to imdb it appears as though the high school group is back in the next episode.


----------



## ILuvShopping

darn imdb only has 2 of the high school kids listed in the credits.

ah-ha! i know the cheerleader from one tree hill.


----------



## Chantilly0379

ILuvShopping said:


> and the girl that plays hayden (also familiar from other stuff that i can't currently think of) she did some FANTASTIC acting in that episode.


 
One thing I know she played on was "Shooter" w Mark Walberug" (however you spell his name)


----------



## Chantilly0379

I jst started watching this show Monday & I must say its the crazies series since "Nip/Tuck"...& you def have to watch it from the begining to even understand anythign that is going on...THANK GOD for OnDemand FreeZone!


----------



## MM83

Cheerleader: Ashley Rickards http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2413197/

I hate Hayden, her nose makes me want to hit her in the face.


----------



## ILuvShopping

when her mouth was all bloody all i could think about was "how in the world is that girl speaking with that crap in her mouth!?" ie, the actor, not the character.  that was disgusting lol


----------



## admat97

I don't know why I didn't catch the school shooting thing. I don't know why I thought it was a metaphorical statement by the other kid. It must have been when I had to go out of my room and tell my kids to go to bed.


----------



## ClassicFab

Last night's episode was AWESOME! I was wrong about Tate being that thing in the basement. And Ben, that bastard!!!! 

I'm still not sure why Tate targeted those kids; maybe because they all seemed to be secure in themselves and it was something that he wish he could possess. Idk, just throwing that out there. I remember Tate telling that story to Ben in one of their first sessions. I think he really had blackouts and can't remember what he did. I'm also debating on whether I think Constance killed him or if he committed suicide. Maybe after the school shooting he ran home and killed himself?

I'm also wondering if the dog is really dead. I know Hayden said it was tomatoes; but couldn't it also be that since the dog died on the property he was able to come back. That's kinda out there...I may be thinking too much about that one. 

I also find it ironic that the man in the gimp suit was not in this episode, is he Tate? Was he out for Halloween, terrorizing others? Could he be the security guard (Morris Chestnut----sexy!!!!)? I like the security guard, but something just isn't clicking for me. He seems very fond of Vivienne. Can't wait for next week's episode!


----------



## FashionGal18

ILuvShopping said:


> i've also seen that cheerleader in something else and i can't think of it. imdb should help
> 
> however... the football jock - he said to tate "i've never done anything to you... i talked to you all the time" and they appeared to be really confused as to why he targeted them.


 I think that the cheerleader is from the MTV show Awkward. The minute I saw her I was like hmmm she looks familiar too.


----------



## Nishi621

I have last night's episode on DVR, can't wait to watch it!


----------



## FashionGal18

MM83 said:


> Here's my theory: Tate shot up the kids that gave him a hard time, his mother made it clear that he doesn't respond well to bad news. I wonder if they made fun of him at any point? He clearly has anger issues, he's made that clear, so he probably blacked out when he went on a rampage.
> 
> On why he's still at the house and not alive: Mommy dearest couldn't live with her son going to jail. She wanted him to be around, so she took things into her own hands and killed him, leaving the body at the house. Making him forever unchanged, young and her's.
> 
> And the realtor being dead, that thought has been on my mind as well. I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> Did anyone notice that the cheerleader was the girl from Awkward? I love her, she's so pretty.


 Yes when I saw her I thought that she looked familiar and I was like where have I seen her. But then I remembered awkward and I agree she's really pretty.


----------



## FashionGal18

So much happened in one episode. I was actually curious to see what was under Violet's bed when she was in her room and a hand from underneath her bed reached to grab her but she walked away. Did anyone catch that? Does anyone know why the burnt man keeps saying he wants his money? I don't remember if he said why or I just didn't catch that. The man in the latex suit still give me the creeps but surprisingly he didn't really make much of an appearance on last night's show.


----------



## sandc

FashionGal18 said:


> So much happened in one episode. I was actually curious to see what was under Violet's bed when she was in her room and a hand from underneath her bed reached to grab her but she walked away. Did anyone catch that? Does anyone know why the burnt man keeps saying he wants his money? I don't remember if he said why or I just didn't catch that. The man in the latex suit still give me the creeps but surprisingly he didn't really make much of an appearance on last night's show.


 
Hayden was under Violets bed. The hand was covered in dirt. The burnt man is trying to blackmail Ben saying he would call the cops and tell them where Hayden was buried.


----------



## ILuvShopping

FashionGal18 said:


> I think that the cheerleader is from the MTV show Awkward. The minute I saw her I was like hmmm she looks familiar too.


she was soooooo annoying on one tree hill - lol  



sandc said:


> Hayden was under Violets bed. The hand was covered in dirt. The burnt man is trying to blackmail Ben saying he would call the cops and tell them where Hayden was buried.


oh good catch!!! i was totally wondering who that was too but forgot about it.

in a previous episode the guy said he wanted the money for some head shots or something - he wanted to be an actor? but i think i missed the true reason why he wanted the money. but now he has more leverage with the whole hayden thing. he wanted the money before hayden was killed.. although he somehow knew about her... so maybe he was blackmailing to tell viv?
they really need to have a marathon on during the day so i can watch the first two episodes again lol


----------



## admat97

That's it! I have to watch again!


----------



## FashionGal18

sandc said:


> Hayden was under Violets bed. The hand was covered in dirt. The burnt man is trying to blackmail Ben saying he would call the cops and tell them where Hayden was buried.


 Oh ok I completely missed that part. I just remember seeing the hand and think who is that. Oh yes I do remember seeing what that the burnt man has been trying to blackmail Ben but wondering what he wanted the money for. Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Gurzzy

That episode was crazy! I really hope Hayden doesn't come back, I like the other ghosts so much more 

Tate definitely shot those kids and I'm also curious as to how he died. I am assuming that Addy won't come back? I feel like we would have seen her that episode if she was a ghost. 

I wonder what will bring Ben back to the house, since he can't be gone from the show or anything.

Good call about the cheerleader being from OTH! I could not remember where I knew her from!


----------



## Gurzzy

OK, why do you guys think that Tate didn't want to (or couldn't) have sex with Violet? Do you think it has something to do with being a ghost? but then what about the Rubber man with Viv?

I'm also thinking that Tate has two personalities. The nice normal one and the one where he gets weird. That might explain why he didn't remember the kids that he shot, and if I remember correctly, he told Ben that he blacks out sometimes.

ps - it was kind of hot when she grabbed his crotch


----------



## jaa1169

Gurzzy said:


> That episode was crazy! I really hope Hayden doesn't come back, I like the other ghosts so much more
> 
> Tate definitely shot those kids and I'm also curious as to how he died. I am assuming that Addy won't come back? I feel like we would have seen her that episode if she was a ghost.
> 
> I wonder what will bring Ben back to the house, since he can't be gone from the show or anything.
> 
> Good call about the cheerleader being from OTH! I could not remember where I knew her from!


 
I was driving myself crazy thinking about who the actress was! I kept thinking amber tamblyn,amber tamblyn, amber tamblyn! And i watch Akward! So i should have known better, but they do look similar.


----------



## admat97

Maybe death has left Tate impotent.


----------



## ILuvShopping

well i guess that puts to rest if tate is always the guy in the black suit or not lol

so does that mean the guy in black is not a ghost? he is some other entity that can reproduce?


----------



## MM83

It's possible he doesn't want to get naked, due to his own wounds. Either from killing himself after the rampage or from Connie, after learning what her son had done and knowing she'd lose him forever.


----------



## TinksDelite

Didn't the previews show a shot of the police raiding the house & (presumably) Tate sitting in a chair w/ his back to the camera?  I was thinking that the police killed him, after his HS rampage.

I was thinking that the dog could have been a ghost now as well.. but wouldn't the microwave have evidenced more than 'tomatoes'?!  Ick!!!


----------



## Gurzzy

That would make sense that he has some sort of wound on his abdomen that he doesn't want Violet to see.


----------



## IrisCole

I just watched this episode on the DVR and absolutely loved it to pieces!! It was so packed full of crazy from beginning to end -- perfection.  

If Tate doesn't remember shooting those school kids because he blacks out, that could also be why he told Violet that he didn't see anything weird in the basement when they lured that girl down there -- he has psychotic episodes that he doesn't remember.

Also, I felt really bad for the high school kids, as they clearly couldn't move on.  Though this might mean that for a ghost to be able to move on, the person who killed them has to confess it in some way.


----------



## admat97

IDK...Violet clearly grabbed his crotch and apparently he wasn't "ready". He even said it might be the meds her dad gave her. I don't think it was because he didn't want her to see him, just he couldn't. Didn't the dead football kid say he hasn't had sex in long time? I take that as he can't have sex now that he's dead. 

I definitely misheard one key one in the transaction with the dead kids. When talking to Violet, I heard Don't you know what THEY did" when what he said was "don't you know what HE did. Just that one little word spoiled the plot. 

I must be getting old. I'm already losing my hearing. :giggles:


----------



## ClassicFab

I thought Tate said that the meds messes with him, not being able to get an erection. I think he and Ben discussed it on the first episode. Or maybe the ghosts can't have sex?

I think the man in the rubber suit is the devil. Or like "evil" in bodily form. The baby is not a human being, sort of like in Rosemary's Baby.

Also, since all the other ghosts wounds are displayed, how come there were none on the gay couple? They seem to have been beaten very brutally but their faces look untouched?


----------



## tvstar

Something is up with the security guard for sure. I also thought the dog was really dead and still think that actually.


----------



## robbins65

The only thing that bothered me with the episode is when they were in the hospital.  Did I miss something.  The dr/nurse fainted after looking at the ultra sound and that was it.  Must be something horrible in there!!!


----------



## TinksDelite

robbins65 said:


> The only thing that bothered me with the episode is when they were in the hospital. Did I miss something. The dr/nurse fainted after looking at the ultra sound and that was it. Must be something horrible in there!!!


 
I think the preview for next week showed Viv in a church next to the nurse asking about what she saw and the nurse responding with something like 'it wasn't human'... 

Loving this show!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i kinda though tate was using the meds as an excuse - although i guess i could see how he was just embarrassed to admit he was on drugs that did that. 

i'm betting that next week we get the back story on tate's death - or at least what he did.

and it seems that when the ghosts comes back in 'human' form, they are showing their wound. so if the dog was dead... i'm not sure how he would show his wound if he blew up in a microwave.


----------



## Cindi

I think the ghosts can choose to show their wounds or not. The maid is never seen with the bullet hole through eye. I bet the high school kids wanted him to see what he had done.


----------



## Gurzzy

That could made sense.

I think they'll talk about Tate's death next week too, and why he shot the kids. It's still so weird how no one in the family has really put it together that these people are ghosts. I thought the Hayden thing would for sure make Ben realize that there is something supernatural going on...

I am really curious about Viv's baby! I completely forgot about that until someone else brought it up.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Cindi said:


> I think the ghosts can choose to show their wounds or not. The maid is never seen with the bullet hole through eye. I bet the high school kids wanted him to see what he had done.



oh yea! good point. although the eye she was shot through is kinda messed up.


man.. some many things to make you think and rethink yourself!


----------



## amymaria

Does anyone think the timeline of Hayden's pregnancy with Ben is off? In the first episode, Ben and Viv fight about not having sex for a year. Does this mean they weren't having sex prior to his affair for a long time?

If Hayden was getting an abortion it would mean she would be less than 3 months pregnant. Which means Ben cheated on Viv about 4 months ago. When did she have the miscarriage?


----------



## Sinarta

I think the timelines are moving fast but it does not seem like it. I think Ben and Viv were not having sex because she was upset because of the miscarriage which is why Ben probably went to Hayden. Hayden did make Ben amit to Viv that he had seen Hayden about four months ago instead of a year.


----------



## ClassicFab

Cindi said:


> I think the ghosts can choose to show their wounds or not. The maid is never seen with the bullet hole through eye. I bet the high school kids wanted him to see what he had done.



This makes sense! Moira's eye is kinda messed up though. But the gay couple look as if nothing happened to them, no wounds, nothing.

And the three who came to reenact the nurse murders were not there. I wonder if they left the house on Halloween.


----------



## ERR

amymaria said:


> Does anyone think the timeline of Hayden's pregnancy with Ben is off? In the first episode, Ben and Viv fight about not having sex for a year. Does this mean they weren't having sex prior to his affair for a long time?
> 
> If Hayden was getting an abortion it would mean she would be less than 3 months pregnant. *Which means Ben cheated on Viv about 4 months ago.* When did she have the miscarriage?



I thought when Hayden was confronting them in the bedroom and forcing Ben to tell Viv what he did that he said he cheated with Hayden again since the time when Viv caught him in the house. I may have misunderstood though.

And I got the impression that the miscarriage happened before Ben ever cheated with Hayden because I think at one point he tried to make the argument that he was driven to cheat because Viv was being distant.


----------



## ClassicFab

amymaria said:


> Does anyone think the timeline of Hayden's pregnancy with Ben is off? In the first episode, Ben and Viv fight about not having sex for a year. Does this mean they weren't having sex prior to his affair for a long time?
> 
> If Hayden was getting an abortion it would mean she would be less than 3 months pregnant. Which means Ben cheated on Viv about 4 months ago. When did she have the miscarriage?



I'm guessing they stopped having sex for a few periods of time. She got pregnant and had a miscarriage and that's when they stopped first. She got the dog for comfort and started paying more attention to it than Ben. Maybe they had sex a few times, here and there and then stopped again. That's when he went to Hayden. Vivienne finds out and they decide to reconcile with the expectation that he will no longer see Hayden. However, Ben sleeps with Hayden about 4 months before they move (bastard!). Then Ben and Vivienne move and have sex for the first time in about a year. I think


----------



## LisaG719

My theory. 

Tate killed himself by slitting his wrists. This is why he always wearing long sleeved shirts that practically cover his hands. He also alluded to it when he was talking to Violet about knowing the proper way to cut when she was slicing her arms. Being a ghost he is unable to get busy with her. He used the Rx drugs as an excuse so that she wouldn't suspect anything. 

I used to think Tate was the gimp suit but now I'm leaning towards it being the embodiment of evil that makes the house what it is. This would fit with the theory that it can not only have sex but reproduce. I think the 'baby' Viv is pregnant with is demonic in some capacity. Which explains the rapid growth and I'm assuming freakish appearance. The u/s tech saw something that was horrible enough to make her pass out. I'll strike a guess that when it comes time for Viv to give birth the original owner of the house (the doc) will be the one to step in and help. And his wife will end up being the nurse maid. 

As for Ben... I'm convinced that he's killed someone before. When Hayden was confronting Viv she seemed to be quite confident that nothing Hayden could say would shock her about Ben. And Ben has dropped hints about having a dark past. Not to mention that Ben seemed more concerned about being caught by police than shocked about the idea that he actually killed someone when his boring patient ended up missing. 

Maybe just maybe Ben will end up killing Viv...

The only downside to this show is its longevity. They are moving things along so quickly that I don't see it being able to sustain itself over more than one season.


----------



## Gurzzy

Those are some good theories! 

Maybe the doctor will perform an abortion on Viv? or maybe the baby will be delivered in the house by him and then die, and the doctor's wife will keep the ghost baby for herself. 

I love all this speculation


----------



## IrisCole

Gurzzy said:


> Those are some good theories!
> 
> Maybe the doctor will perform an abortion on Viv? or maybe the baby will be delivered in the house by him and then die, and the doctor's wife will keep the ghost baby for herself.
> 
> I love all this speculation



Maybe it is the doctor in the gimp suit and that's why the baby is not human, or whatever.  He's really the ghost we haven't seen yet.  Assuming he died in the house, that is.  

Another possibility is that the gimp suit guy is at times different people who've died in the house - like he's the house itself, and so always partially the people who are trapped there.  This would make sense with Tate being in the suit the one time with Violet, but that it's not been Tate some of the other times.

Kind of like cloud-monster thing at the end of House on Haunted Hill.  Only not so cheesy.


----------



## admat97

LisaG719 said:


> My theory.
> 
> Tate killed himself by slitting his wrists. This is why he always wearing long sleeved shirts that practically cover his hands. He also alluded to it when he was talking to Violet about knowing the proper way to cut when she was slicing her arms. Being a ghost he is unable to get busy with her. He used the Rx drugs as an excuse so that she wouldn't suspect anything.
> 
> I used to think Tate was the gimp suit but now I'm leaning towards it being the embodiment of evil that makes the house what it is. This would fit with the theory that it can not only have sex but reproduce. I think the 'baby' Viv is pregnant with is demonic in some capacity. Which explains the rapid growth and I'm assuming freakish appearance. The u/s tech saw something that was horrible enough to make her pass out. I'll strike a guess that when it comes time for Viv to give birth the original owner of the house (the doc) will be the one to step in and help. And his wife will end up being the nurse maid.
> 
> As for Ben... I'm convinced that he's killed someone before. When Hayden was confronting Viv she seemed to be quite confident that nothing Hayden could say would shock her about Ben. And Ben has dropped hints about having a dark past. Not to mention that Ben seemed more concerned about being caught by police than shocked about the idea that he actually killed someone when his boring patient ended up missing.
> 
> Maybe just maybe Ben will end up killing Viv...
> 
> *The only downside to this show is its longevity. They are moving things along so quickly that I don't see it being able to sustain itself over more than one season.*



I agree, but it was renewed for a second season. I would think they'd need to slow it down or leave a hell of a cliffhanger.

I like your theory of Tate committing suicide by slicing his wrists. I do remember him saying that to Violet.


----------



## ClassicFab

Ok, did anyone catch the whistle from Twisted Nerve during the flashbacks of the high school scene? I'm guessing Tate's story follows the movie?


----------



## ILuvShopping

ClassicFab said:


> This makes sense! Moira's eye is kinda messed up though. But the gay couple look as if nothing happened to them, no wounds, nothing.
> 
> *And the three who came to reenact the nurse murders were not there. I wonder if they left the house on Halloween.*




oh man... can you imagine how much more chaotic the episode would have been if they had those 3 show up again???? lol

although i guess the girl chopped in half was found somewhere else because she was able to run away from the house.


----------



## Nishi621

I still think the guy in the gimp suit is the doctor who built the house. Don't know why, just a strong feeling I get


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think that's a good guess.. he was kinda evil...
i still want to know how his wife died!


----------



## tvstar

Ben has killed before right? He killed his entire family when he set the house on fire


----------



## LisaG719

tvstar said:


> Ben has killed before right? He killed his entire family when he set the house on fire



Larry, the guy with the half burnt face, is the one who set the house on fire and killed his family. Which brings up the interesting question of - where are the ghosts of his family? Maybe when Hayden threatened him with "I'll deal with you later" she somehow plans on involving them and drawing them into the story line?


----------



## admat97

I'm really missing a lot. What is Twisted Nerve and where was the highschool scene?


----------



## hlfinn

MM83 said:


> It's possible he doesn't want to get naked, due to his own wounds. Either from killing himself after the rampage or from Connie, after learning what her son had done and knowing she'd lose him forever.


 
i was thinking that too. that he has a gunshot wound in his chest or something.  



TinksDelite said:


> Didn't the previews show a shot of the police raiding the house & (presumably) Tate sitting in a chair w/ his back to the camera? I was thinking that the police killed him, after his HS rampage.
> 
> I was thinking that the dog could have been a ghost now as well.. but wouldn't the microwave have evidenced more than 'tomatoes'?! Ick!!!


 
the dog was alive. she ran out of the room when viv opened the door.  the microwave was just tomatos. no?

i missed the coming attractions. i figured tate killed himself but maybe not.



IrisCole said:


> I just watched this episode on the DVR and absolutely loved it to pieces!! It was so packed full of crazy from beginning to end -- perfection.
> 
> If Tate doesn't remember shooting those school kids because he blacks out, that could also be why he told Violet that he didn't see anything weird in the basement when they lured that girl down there -- he has psychotic episodes that he doesn't remember.
> 
> Also, I felt really bad for the high school kids, as they clearly couldn't move on. Though this might mean that for a ghost to be able to move on, the person who killed them has to confess it in some way.


 
i thought tate might be shizophrenic (spelled wrong i think) and that's why he didn't remember killing the kids. though in his inital meeting with ben isn't that what he said he wanted to do- go on a shooting rampage?

i felt bad for them too. when the girl was like "i should be 35 years old and be married and have kids"  so sad.  that means he would have graduated hs in 94 (i'm 35 and i was 93).   



ClassicFab said:


> I thought Tate said that the meds messes with him, not being able to get an erection. I think he and Ben discussed it on the first episode. Or maybe the ghosts can't have sex?
> 
> I think the man in the rubber suit is the devil. Or like "evil" in bodily form. The baby is not a human being, sort of like in Rosemary's Baby.
> 
> Also, since all the other ghosts wounds are displayed, how come there were none on the gay couple? They seem to have been beaten very brutally but their faces look untouched?


 
well i'm sure he's not actually taking any meds since he's a ghost, right?

the gay couple was suffocated/ strangled/ had their neck broken- or at least zach quinto did. so he wouldn't really have any marks to show. not sure about the boyfriend.



tvstar said:


> Something is up with the security guard for sure. I also thought the dog was really dead and still think that actually.


 
interesting. didn't think of that at all. i actually think the security guard will be a love interest for viv.


----------



## robbins65

TinksDelite said:


> I think the preview for next week showed Viv in a church next to the nurse asking about what she saw and the nurse responding with something like 'it wasn't human'...
> 
> Loving this show!!



Thanks my DVR cut off!  Loving this show too!


----------



## hlfinn

Cindi said:


> I think the ghosts can choose to show their wounds or not. The maid is never seen with the bullet hole through eye. I bet the high school kids wanted him to see what he had done.


 
no but her eye is cloudy and messed up.



Gurzzy said:


> That could made sense.
> 
> I think they'll talk about Tate's death next week too, and why he shot the kids. It's still so weird how no one in the family has really put it together that these people are ghosts. I thought the Hayden thing would for sure make Ben realize that there is something supernatural going on...
> 
> I am really curious about Viv's baby! I completely forgot about that until someone else brought it up.


 
i totally do not understand how ben does not realize that hayden is a ghost. he buried her and built a gazebo over her!  where does he think she came from?





LisaG719 said:


> My theory.
> 
> Tate killed himself by slitting his wrists. This is why he always wearing long sleeved shirts that practically cover his hands. He also alluded to it when he was talking to Violet about knowing the proper way to cut when she was slicing her arms. Being a ghost he is unable to get busy with her. He used the Rx drugs as an excuse so that she wouldn't suspect anything.
> 
> I used to think Tate was the gimp suit but now I'm leaning towards it being the embodiment of evil that makes the house what it is. This would fit with the theory that it can not only have sex but reproduce. I think the 'baby' Viv is pregnant with is demonic in some capacity. Which explains the rapid growth and I'm assuming freakish appearance. The u/s tech saw something that was horrible enough to make her pass out. I'll strike a guess that when it comes time for Viv to give birth the original owner of the house (the doc) will be the one to step in and help. And his wife will end up being the nurse maid.
> 
> As for Ben... I'm convinced that he's killed someone before. When Hayden was confronting Viv she seemed to be quite confident that nothing Hayden could say would shock her about Ben. And Ben has dropped hints about having a dark past. Not to mention that Ben seemed more concerned about being caught by police than shocked about the idea that he actually killed someone when his boring patient ended up missing.
> 
> Maybe just maybe Ben will end up killing Viv...
> 
> The only downside to this show is its longevity. They are moving things along so quickly that I don't see it being able to sustain itself over more than one season.


 
oooh good theory.  esp the slitting wrists.  totally think that too.


----------



## ILuvShopping

admat97 said:


> I'm really missing a lot. What is Twisted Nerve and where was the highschool scene?



the high school scene flashbacks were really quick flashbacks when the highschool kids were pleading with tate to confess to what he did. it showed who i assume was tate with a trench coat on and his face painted like a skull face. (or maybe it was a mask).

i don't know what twisted nerve is though.


----------



## ClassicFab

admat97 said:


> I'm really missing a lot. What is Twisted Nerve and where was the highschool scene?



Twisted Nerve is a older movie, from the UK I believe. Its a story of a troubled young man that falls for a girl and wants to be with her. I think he goes on a killing spree. Tate's story seems to have many references to it. 

The high school flashbacks were really short and quick. But Tate was seen walking through the hallways of the school with a skull mask on. The whistle song was playing throughout the scenes. I think this was when the high school kids were confronting Violet or Tate.

If you've seen Kill Bill Vol. 1 the whistle song is the same as when Elle Driver was walking through the hospital to kill the bride. Sorry, I'm a movie junkie lol



hlfinn said:


> i totally do not understand how ben does not realize that hayden is a ghost. he buried her and built a gazebo over her!  where does he think she came from?



He didn't bury Hayden, Larry did. That's why he thinks Larry and Hayden have set him up for extortion.


----------



## hlfinn

ah..... now i get it. thank you! totally missed that!


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh yea i totally forgot that he told ben to go back inside and that he would take care of it. then after the hole was covered ben was out building the gazebo.

i wonder if the security guard will tell them that hayden is "missing"?


----------



## Nishi621

tvstar said:


> Ben has killed before right? He killed his entire family when he set the house on fire




No, ben is the father of the present family of the house. They guy who killed his entire family by burning the house was the guy with the hlf burned face who keeps followoing ben around


----------



## tvstar

LisaG719 said:


> Larry, the guy with the half burnt face, is the one who set the house on fire and killed his family. Which brings up the interesting question of - where are the ghosts of his family? Maybe when Hayden threatened him with "I'll deal with you later" she somehow plans on involving them and drawing them into the story line?



Whoops I got the names confused


----------



## TinksDelite

Saw this posted on AHS's FB page... it may help keep everything straight.  

http://www.ign.com/wikis/american-horror-story

Oh!  and I noticed this:

Ryan Murphy has stated that each season will have a beginning, middle and end and that major characters will die at end of season. It doesn't mean the characters will leave the show because the ghosts stay in the house. We will also meet Constance's other children and they are worse than Tate. Initially, it was said that each season would be a new family and the ghost that continue to add up over the years. http://www.ign.com/wikis/american-horror-story/House_Stories


----------



## ILuvShopping

hmmmmm very interesting!


----------



## Lost Girl

I love that there would be a new family each season with the previous family being ghosts. I wondered how they could continue the story, especially since everything is moving at such a fast pace.


----------



## IrisCole

I'm wondering if just one person from the family might die at the end of this season - either Violet or Vivian, so that you'd have two human characters staying in the house in order to be around ghosty family member.  I can kind of see a second season where Ben is trying to date, but his dead wife is always around the house


----------



## LisaG719

TinksDelite said:


> Saw this posted on AHS's FB page... it may help keep everything straight.
> 
> http://www.ign.com/wikis/american-horror-story
> 
> Oh!  and I noticed this:
> 
> Ryan Murphy has stated that each season will have a beginning, middle and end and that major characters will die at end of season. It doesn't mean the characters will leave the show because the ghosts stay in the house. We will also meet Constance's other children and they are worse than Tate. Initially, it was said that each season would be a new family and the ghost that continue to add up over the years. http://www.ign.com/wikis/american-horror-story/House_Stories




That's exactly what my husband thought. I'm excited to see this show progress.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Watched all the episodes this weekend..and now I"m caught up. I have to say, this is such an intriguing show, I can't wait for the next episode. 

I have to say, my heart breaks for Moira. Poor girl.....she was raped by Constance's husband and now she has to suffer an eternity for it    I don't understand why Moira never explained that to Constance. 

The rubberman (guy in that weird black suit) REALLY creeps me out. I can't stand him. Someone an another messageboard I frequent suggested that maybe its the ghost of Constance's husband that she killed...?


----------



## amymaria

ERR said:


> I thought when Hayden was confronting them in the bedroom and forcing Ben to tell Viv what he did that he said he cheated with Hayden again since the time when Viv caught him in the house. I may have misunderstood though.
> 
> And I got the impression that the miscarriage happened before Ben ever cheated with Hayden because I think at one point he tried to make the argument that he was driven to cheat because Viv was being distant.



I think you might be right. He did try to blame Viv for it in the first episode. I somehow thought he stopped after he was caught but I guess not! He's a good looking man but his character annoys me.


----------



## Sinarta

I think the gimp suit maybe Constance's husband or the gay guy's boyfried. He said his boyfriend was always out having sex and he didnt know with whom and they seem like they would be the ones who brought the suit in the house in the first place.


----------



## TheBarDoll

Sinarta said:
			
		

> I think the gimp suit maybe Constance's husband or the gay guy's boyfried. He said his boyfriend was always out having sex and he didnt know with whom and they seem like they would be the ones who brought the suit in the house in the first place.



This is exactly what I think.


----------



## TheBarDoll

I would love to see the security guard become a love interest. There seemed to be a ton of chemistry there.


----------



## IrisCole

Sinarta said:


> I think the gimp suit maybe Constance's husband *or the gay guy's boyfried*. He said his boyfriend was always out having sex and he didnt know with whom and they seem like they would be the ones who brought the suit in the house in the first place.



In Halloween Part I, in their flashback scene, it should ZQ's BF in the house, in the same room as gimp suit guy.  I have to admit though, for some reason, I hadn't thought of Constance's husband as a possibility.  But it is true that we haven't seen his ghosty form yet.


----------



## lolitablue

Was Halloween Part II aired this past weekend?  I was out of town and missed taping it and now my On Demand channel is only showing Halloween part I and the other three episodes before that.  Does anybody know.  Did I miss something?


----------



## Lost Girl

lolitablue said:


> Was Halloween Part II aired this past weekend?  I was out of town and missed taping it and now my On Demand channel is only showing Halloween part I and the other three episodes before that.  Does anybody know.  Did I miss something?



Halloween part II aired on November 2.  The episodes are a little over a week behind before they show up on our On Demand.  You should tape this weeks show and watch after part II is available On Demand. You don't want to miss anything.


----------



## lolitablue

Lost Girl said:


> Halloween part II aired on November 2. The episodes are a little over a week behind before they show up on our On Demand. You should tape this weeks show and watch after part II is available On Demand. You don't want to miss anything.


 
Excellent!! Thank you very much!!


----------



## IrisCole

Does anyone know how many episodes will be in the first season?


----------



## Lost Girl

IrisCole said:


> Does anyone know how many episodes will be in the first season?




I read somewhere there is to be 12 or 13 episodes and I think it said the finale will air on December 21st.


----------



## j0yc3

This show creeps me out yet I keep watching it


----------



## IrisCole

Lost Girl said:


> I read somewhere there is to be 12 or 13 episodes and I think it said the finale will air on December 21st.



Thank you!  Wouldn't it be just the best to get a Christmas episode on this show? That would be perfect!


----------



## FashionGal18

Sinarta said:


> I think the gimp suit maybe Constance's husband or the gay guy's boyfried. He said his boyfriend was always out having sex and he didnt know with whom and they seem like they would be the ones who brought the suit in the house in the first place.


 That is a good theory. I am just curious to see who is behind that gimp suit. Everytime he pops up he just scares me.


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh man... the season finale on my birthday but i'll miss it!!!


----------



## savvy23

j0yc3 said:


> This show creeps me out yet I keep watching it



Me too!


----------



## Gurzzy

A few more hours! Then the speculation begins again!


----------



## IrisCole

:couch:


----------



## calicaliente

I can't wait for tonight's episode!!


----------



## CandiGirl82

I am also curious as to who is wearing that gimp suit!  And what will the baby look like??


----------



## ClassicFab

I can't believe I'm watching this so close to bedtime!

The school scene brought tears to my eyes, I used to like Tate...now...not so much


----------



## MM83

This show is so good! I was absolutely enthralled! I still like Tate, I found the overdose scene especially moving, Tate genuinely cares for Violet. I almost wish she's the one to die, so they can be together. 

This is the only show we'll watch with commercials, in real time. I have ADD, that says a lot.


----------



## admat97

^I know...he was yelling "Don't you die on me!" It was heartbreaking when he was talking to Violet and saying that he could feel things have changed and he didn't know what he did. 

Although I should hate Tate, I love him more. Constance said that it was the house that caused him to do that. I believe it.

It was super creeptastic when all of the dead people started appearing to Violet in the basement.


----------



## heather123

I really struggled with the first episode of this and ended up turning off before the end. I plan to stick with The Walking Dead and Boardwalk Empire. Life's too short to waste time on this crap!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i had to stay up for awhile after watching this episode lol
it had a few 'cover the eyes' moments!


----------



## ClassicFab

I like Tate again, after he saved Violet from the overdose. I'm wondering who will be the one to die this season. Looks like next week we will be introduced to some of the previous residents of the house.

And my suspicions about Vivien and the security guard may be true! Can't wait for next week's episode!


----------



## Nishi621

heather123 said:


> I really struggled with the first episode of this and ended up turning off before the end. I plan to stick with The Walking Dead and Boardwalk Empire. Life's too short to waste time on this crap!




huh??


----------



## sandc

I wonder if Tate actually did save Violet from the overdose?  You never know with this show. She could be the one that is supposed to die and is now a ghost?


----------



## hlfinn

i actually do like tate more now too. i thought it was sort of heavy on his backstory but i did like it. i thought the scene in the bathtub was amazing bc of violet. her anguish about him- the one she was trying to escape- saving her was just fantastic acting.  i was so scared for her in the basement! but i guess they wouldn't hurt her bc she can see them.

also very scared about viv's baby. eek. i totally do not want that thing to come out!

i thought the sweetest scene was jessica lange (forgot her character name) talking about addy and how much she loved her. and then the psychic saying that now she really is a pretty girl.  doesn't negate her being put in that closet with the mirrors but it was nice to know that she really did love her. even though i think she's not a great person i do think that she's suffered a lot of loss- 2 kids (at least. there were more, right?) and her husband (even though she killed him he did betray her).

such a great show.


----------



## Charles

Ok, I'm only up to the Halloween ep, but, the body that's buried under the gazebo, I thought that was the original wife cause the wife was holding a hanky while she was "touring" the house.  Wasn't it a hanky that Larry held up as he found the body?
Also, when Constance was looking at Tate, didn't he back away from the window, then the realtor looked up?
I'm still really confused about a few things.  I'm think I'm 2 episodes behind?


----------



## hlfinn

i think you are at least 2 behind. it wasn't a hankie- it was the trim on moira's uniform.


----------



## ClassicFab

sandc said:


> I wonder if Tate actually did save Violet from the overdose?  You never know with this show. She could be the one that is supposed to die and is now a ghost?



I thought of this too! And that now she could be a ghost and her parents wouldn't be able to tell. This show is full of twists and turns so you never really know!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Charles said:


> Ok, I'm only up to the Halloween ep, but, the body that's buried under the gazebo, I thought that was the original wife cause the wife was holding a hanky while she was "touring" the house.  Wasn't it a hanky that Larry held up as he found the body?
> Also, when Constance was looking at Tate, didn't he back away from the window, then the realtor looked up?
> I'm still really confused about a few things.  I'm think I'm 2 episodes behind?




The dead body under the gazebo is Moira - the white lace is supposed to be a part of her apron. in that same scene, you can see her up in the window, looking down and crying. 

And yes..Constance looked in the window at Tate, and he backed away. He is a ghost, and the realtor cannot see him. Probably because she doesn't have a strong enough connection to the house. I hope I didn't spoil too much for you...

I think you are 3 or 4 episodes..I believe Hayden dies in the episode before Halloween I, Hallween II and this week's ep (Piggy Piggy).


----------



## H_addict

I just watched the 3rd episode again and have a question: why did Jessica Lang's character shot Moira in "the house" - I got the impression that she shot her husband? Did they own "the house" as well?? Sorry if this was discussed already.


----------



## labelwhore04

I was really starting to like tate, i was hoping he was just some misunderstood guy but clearly he's a psycho. I just can't get the first scene out of my mind, so terrifying


----------



## TinksDelite

H addict - Constance used to live in the house.  We don't yet know the circumstances as to why she now lives next door.


----------



## H_addict

Thank you, Tinks!


----------



## labelwhore04

Does violet know tate is a ghost or does she just think shes going crazy?


----------



## ILuvShopping

labelwhore04 said:


> Does violet know tate is a ghost or does she just think shes going crazy?



she knows... because she found the articles online about the shooting. the constance and the medium told her he was a ghost.. and she was calling for him inside the house so she knew that he could show up whenever he wanted to. but she probably also thinks shes losing her mind because she had such a seriously relationship with a ghost.


----------



## sunglow

ClassicFab said:


> I thought of this too! And that now she could be a ghost and her parents wouldn't be able to tell. This show is full of twists and turns so you never really know!



I'm with you guys on this. I was wondering if he really saved her in time.


----------



## IrisCole

I really loved this episode.  It was just so heartbreaking!! Tate dragging Violet down the hall was epic.  Is it really horrible that when they were on the bed together, I was thinking: it's so sad that she might grow old and leave him?

Oh dear...

Also, I was so broken up when that guy got shot in his bathroom.  It was brilliant in that it was completely unexpected, but so, so sad.

I fall in love with this show all over again each week.


----------



## Gurzzy

What an emotional episode. The opening scene was frightening.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Gurzzy said:


> What an emotional episode. The opening scene was frightening.



i find storylines like that - either reenacted or just fiction - to be really hard to watch. i can't imagine the horror of having someone point a gun in your face. 



but in other news.... i know the timelines during these shows are kinda hard to figure out because things move so quickly, but if violet was now dead, wouldnt they have found her body somewhere?
although she did show up in her bed, completely dry, rather quickly. so we did miss a HUGE part of the timeline of what happened between the shower and when they showed her back in her bed.


----------



## Gurzzy

I have given up on trying to piece together the timelines


----------



## Sinarta

For some reason, I dont think Violet is dead, Tate didnt want that to happen. I think for some reason, the house may need Violet. But the real question is what was wrong with Ben's wife when she decided to eat a brain!!!!


----------



## Gurzzy

haha I was thinking the same thing! Apparently, (from what I read on the IMDB show forum) Ryan Murphy said that the baby is causing her to have some very gruesome cravings.


----------



## LisaG719

I was so disappointed when the SWAT team shot Tate. I was convinced he was a suicide. 

Violet is going to be an interesting case. I think the house wants her to harm herself but she has Tate on her side promising to keep her safe. I think this is going to lead to conflict between Tate and the house and/or its residents. It was very telling when Violet went to Ben crying about the darkness and the house having her. 

I can't wait to see what Viv gives birth to and how. And I'm waiting for Hayden to pop back in unexpectedly. I don't think she's done with the family just yet.


----------



## IrisCole

I don't think that Violet is dead either. I also 



Spoiler



don't think that Tate is going to be around for much longer, based on how many episodes he's listed as being in on IMDB.  I hope that's not true, because I really like him, but it's a possibility.  Esp. with Constance wanting Violet to help him cross over.



I just loved Connie Briton's face when she finished eating the brain.  Like, whoa there, I just did what?!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'm wondering how moira knows the baby wants these weird raw foods?


----------



## IrisCole

ILuvShopping said:


> i'm wondering how moira knows the baby wants these weird raw foods?



Depending on how long they lived there, Constance may have had one or more of her children in the house.


----------



## ILuvShopping

IrisCole said:


> Depending on how long they lived there, Constance may have had one or more of her children in the house.



but does that mean constance gave birth to an evil demon child also??
constance did tell moira to cook the first batch of meat the way she liked it when she was pregnant.


----------



## IrisCole

ILuvShopping said:


> *but does that mean constance gave birth to an evil demon child also??*
> constance did tell moira to cook the first batch of meat the way she liked it when she was pregnant.



I guess that depends on how you look at Tate -- we also know that two of her other children had physical issues of some sort.


----------



## hlfinn

IrisCole said:


> I guess that depends on how you look at Tate -- we also know that two of her other children had physical issues of some sort.


 

that's what i was thinking.  

it's a little twilighty to me in that bella's baby craved blood since it was half vampire.  i didn't really love the organ eating stuff for that reason. it didn't seem very original.


----------



## MCF

IrisCole said:


> I really loved this episode.  It was just so heartbreaking!! Tate dragging Violet down the hall was epic.  Is it really horrible that when they were on the bed together, I was thinking: it's so sad that she might grow old and leave him?
> 
> Oh dear...
> 
> Also, I was so broken up when that guy got shot in his bathroom.  It was brilliant in that it was completely unexpected, but so, so sad.
> 
> I fall in love with this show all over again each week.



I couldn't agree more.  I've loved Tate since the beginning and this week's episode made me love him more. 

The opening scenes were truly disturbing and I found myself feeling the fear the students were feeling but also feeling horrible for Tate for feeling so helpless that he felt he needed to do that.  

Constance's scene where she talks to Adelaide was emotional too.  I hope we somehow get to see Adelaide again because she was such a fun character.


----------



## IrisCole

hlfinn said:


> that's what i was thinking.
> 
> it's a little twilighty to me in that bella's baby craved blood since it was half vampire.  i didn't really love the organ eating stuff for that reason. *it didn't seem very original.*



Yeah - the DH was all, "This is a little too Rosemary's Baby."


----------



## savvy23

^^ I think that is what they were going for.  Most of their show pays homage to other horror flicks.


----------



## IrisCole

Yeah - the guy who directed that episode said that his favorite horror movie + the movie that most influenced him was Rosemary's Baby.  The only scene that went too far in that direction for me was the church scene.


----------



## tvstar

Did anyone wonder who or what the brain belonged to?


----------



## Nishi621

So, who was the new guy in the shower?


----------



## sarahloveslouis

tvstar said:


> Did anyone wonder who or what the brain belonged to?


 
Yes, I'm thinking it was a pig. I could be wrong though! Isn't that where the other organs came from?


----------



## ILuvShopping

yea the other organs were pork


----------



## lolitablue

And the issue with the piggy, piggy pig story behind it explains most of it!! Funny that they picked the guy from Modern Family to play that character!!!! I am assuming he was a guest b/c of his appearance?


----------



## lolitablue

Just have to add that I love Tate! My fav character, by far!! Dyllan M's character so weak!!


----------



## IrisCole

sarahloveslouis said:


> Yes, I'm thinking it was a pig. I could be wrong though! Isn't that where the other organs came from?





ILuvShopping said:


> yea the other organs were pork



Supposedly...


----------



## Nishi621

Who was the new ghost in the shower at Viv's house?


----------



## IrisCole

Nishi621 said:


> Who was the new ghost in the shower at Viv's house?



The younger of the two nurses who was killed in the 1960s by the serial killer/guy who faked needing help.  But speaking of new ghosts, was anyone surprised to see the doctor hanging about in the basement? This is the first time that we've seen him dead!! I wonder if he'll start to have more of a roll this season.


----------



## savvy23

IrisCole said:
			
		

> Yeah - the guy who directed that episode said that his favorite horror movie + the movie that most influenced him was Rosemary's Baby.  The only scene that went too far in that direction for me was the church scene.



I agree with the church scene too.


----------



## ILuvShopping

IrisCole said:


> Supposedly...


haha! good point!


----------



## Nishi621

IrisCole said:


> The younger of the two nurses who was killed in the 1960s by the serial killer/guy who faked needing help.  But speaking of new ghosts, was anyone surprised to see the doctor hanging about in the basement? This is the first time that we've seen him dead!! I wonder if he'll start to have more of a roll this season.




Oh, I recognized the nurse, I meant the new ghost who was hanging out in the shower when Ben sent his patient in there to try to shave in the mirror.

i also was surprised to see the doctor hanging out in the basement, blows away my theory that he is the guy in the gimp suit


----------



## IrisCole

Nishi621 said:


> Oh, I recognized the nurse, *I meant the new ghost who was hanging out in the shower when Ben sent his patient in there to try to shave in the mirror.*
> 
> i also was surprised to see the doctor hanging out in the basement, blows away my theory that he is the guy in the gimp suit



That was the nurse.


----------



## robbins65

this last episode was disturbing!  glad I watched it when the sun was still up!!


----------



## lolitablue

robbins65 said:


> this last episode was disturbing! glad I watched it when the sun was still up!!


 
I agree!! The whole brain eating thing!!!


----------



## Nishi621

IrisCole said:


> That was the nurse.



Really? I thought it was a man, thanks!


----------



## ClassicFab

Nishi621 said:


> Really? I thought it was a man, thanks!



Are you referring to the scene where the patient was shot? If so, that was a man and he was a burglar. He wasn't a ghost; the patient was back at home.


----------



## Nishi621

ClassicFab said:


> Are you referring to the scene where the patient was shot? If so, that was a man and he was a burglar. He wasn't a ghost; the patient was back at home.



no, that part I got. I was talking about when the patient was still in ben's house and Ben sent him into his bathroom to shave and he looked behind the shower curtain and there was obviously a dead body there. i thought it looked like a man, but someone else said it was the ghost of one of the nurses killed back in the 60s


----------



## ClassicFab

^^^ ahhh, ok! Yeah, the nurse did look like a man a bit!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

ClassicFab said:


> ^^^ ahhh, ok! Yeah, the nurse did look like a man a bit!


 
LOL I was about to say the same thing.


----------



## IrisCole

Nishi621 said:


> no, that part I got. I was talking about when the patient was still in ben's house and Ben sent him into his bathroom to shave and he looked behind the shower curtain and there was obviously a dead body there. i thought it looked like a man, but someone else said it was the ghost of one of the nurses killed back in the 60s



They just put the episode up on the site, and I went back to check to be sure, and it was the nurse.  She did look quite a bit grungier than she had before though.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Someone please tell me there is a new episode tonight! I can't to find out more about Viven's baby!


----------



## chowlover2

Yes, there's a new episode tonight called "Open House", I can't wait!


----------



## IrisCole

I can't wait either! Only one more hour!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

I refuse to watch this show at night -time..It just freaks me out too much! I will wait until tomorrow morning! Thanks for the confirmation, chowlover2


----------



## ILuvShopping

JCinwrppingppr said:


> I refuse to watch this show at night -time..It just freaks me out too much! I will wait until tomorrow morning! Thanks for the confirmation, chowlover2



i always have to find a happy show afterwards to watch for a little bit before i go to bed lol


----------



## IrisCole

So, the attic scene, with Violet -- I knew what she was going to find and I still jumped out of my seat like 10 feet!!

This week's episode was really, really fun + we got tons more information.  And then it was over so quickly! I think that every week though - it always goes too fast.  

And the preview for the next episode? We'll finally know who else is in the suit!! So excited!!


----------



## ClassicFab

This show never disappoints. Loved this episode! I think its genius how they have young/old Moira. I wonder who's Tate's dad? Is he the husband Constance shot? And do all of Constance's children have the same father?

Next week looks exciting, can't wait!


----------



## FashionGal18

IrisCole said:


> So, the attic scene, with Violet -- I knew what she was going to find and I still jumped out of my seat like 10 feet!!
> 
> This week's episode was really, really fun + we got tons more information.  And then it was over so quickly! I think that every week though - it always goes too fast.
> 
> And the preview for the next episode? We'll finally know who else is in the suit!! So excited!!


 
Yes the attic scene got me all nervous. I guess I was wrongthinking that the baby was the one who was living in the basement because Addywas downstairs playing with Bo because she got a hold of that red ball. Now Iwonder if we will get to see the baby. I too am eager to find out who therubber man is. That is the one character that I have really been curious aboutsince the start of this show.


----------



## IrisCole

The one thing that this last episode did is make me rethink the whole timeline though.  This is what I thought before:

1920s = The Doctor
1930s - 1960s = ??
1960s = nurses
early 1970s = Dennis O'Hare/Burned Man
1980s = Constance
1990s = ??
2000s = the two guys who "killed each other"
2011 = Ben, Vivian, and Violet

---

But Dennis O'Hare's family burned in 1994.  So what happened to the house after the nurses were killed that it was so disheveled when the twins went in in 1978?

Also, were Dennis O'Hare (does his character have a name? I can never remember) + his family living in the house when they burned? If so, why was Constance's son in the attic at the same time? And it must have been before the fire, as Dennis's face wasn't burned yet when he went up there.

And then after his family burned, Constance moved back in in the same year, and then Tate died? 

So confused about dates now...


----------



## FashionGal18

ClassicFab said:


> This show never disappoints. Loved this episode! I think its genius how they have young/old Moira. I wonder who's Tate's dad? Is he the husband Constance shot? And do all of Constance's children have the same father?
> 
> Next week looks exciting, can't wait!



That is a good question because I have thought that the manConstance shot was Tate's dad but now you have me wondering if it might besomeone else. The one thing that I am wondering about is how many childrenConstance might have that live in that house.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

IrisCole said:


> The one thing that this last episode did is make me rethink the whole timeline though.  This is what I thought before:
> 
> 1920s = The Doctor
> 1930s - 1960s = ??
> 1960s = nurses
> early 1970s = Dennis O'Hare/Burned Man
> 1980s = Constance
> 1990s = ??
> 2000s = the two guys who "killed each other"
> 2011 = Ben, Vivian, and Violet
> 
> ---
> 
> But Dennis O'Hare's family burned in 1994.  So what happened to the house after the nurses were killed that it was so disheveled when the twins went in in 1978?
> 
> Also, were Dennis O'Hare (does his character have a name? I can never remember) + his family living in the house when they burned? If so, why was Constance's son in the attic at the same time? And it must have been before the fire, as Dennis's face wasn't burned yet when he went up there.
> 
> And then after his family burned, Constance moved back in in the same year, and then Tate died?
> 
> So confused about dates now...



Constance lived in the house in the 80s/early 90s, and I guess after Tate shot those schoolkids and hen died himself, she moved next door. If I remember correctly, Constance shot her husband and Moira in 1984 and probably made it look like a burglary/robbery gone bad so she never got suspected of it. And then Tate shot the schoolkids 10 years later. Larry moved in with his family into the house after Constance left, but then they started an affair. My guess is Constance asked Larry to keep Bo in the attic for her. In the flashback when they are sitting together, Constance says something like "they are going to take him from me", so someone probably found out she's been hiding her son. 

perhaps the house was totally uninhabited in the 1970s which would explain how disheveled it looked when the twins went in there. Still doesn't explain how Addy was standing outside that house in 1978 as a child...


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

OOoh Just found a great website with a timeline for the show. 

It's quite long so I won't post the whole thing, but here's the link. 
http://americanhorrorstorytimeline.tumblr.com/

What I said in my earlier post was correct..but it seems that Constance lived next door with her Husband when Addy/Tate were born and when the 2 twins died, and then she moved into the house. And then she moved back next door after Tate died. 

The timeline references a lot of murders/ghosts that we haven't seen yet....the ones that the AHS "you're going to die in there" website hints at.


----------



## ILuvShopping

loved the episode!!! and sooooo excited to see who's in the suit. 

very interesting questions regarding larry and at what point he lived in the house and had his relationship with constance. to me it seemed like constance was living with him. i'd like to hear more of his story about his family and how they died or what caused the fire.


----------



## ILuvShopping

hmmmm yea sounds like someone on that website has some insider information!


----------



## hlfinn

ILuvShopping said:


> i always have to find a happy show afterwards to watch for a little bit before i go to bed lol


 
me too!



IrisCole said:


> So, the attic scene, with Violet -- I knew what she was going to find and I still jumped out of my seat like 10 feet!!
> 
> This week's episode was really, really fun + we got tons more information. And then it was over so quickly! I think that every week though - it always goes too fast.
> 
> And the preview for the next episode? We'll finally know who else is in the suit!! So excited!!


 
i totally jumped when she went to the attic. and when she saw the nurse in her room.

i loved this episode but i totally wish it was longer.  i want more answers! lol



IrisCole said:


> The one thing that this last episode did is make me rethink the whole timeline though. This is what I thought before:
> 
> 1920s = The Doctor
> 1930s - 1960s = ??
> 1960s = nurses
> early 1970s = Dennis O'Hare/Burned Man
> 1980s = Constance
> 1990s = ??
> 2000s = the two guys who "killed each other"
> 2011 = Ben, Vivian, and Violet
> 
> ---
> 
> But Dennis O'Hare's family burned in 1994. So what happened to the house after the nurses were killed that it was so disheveled when the twins went in in 1978?
> 
> Also, were Dennis O'Hare (does his character have a name? I can never remember) + his family living in the house when they burned? If so, why was Constance's son in the attic at the same time? And it must have been before the fire, as Dennis's face wasn't burned yet when he went up there.
> 
> And then after his family burned, Constance moved back in in the same year, and then Tate died?
> 
> So confused about dates now...


 
it seems weird that constance would keep her son in the attic after she moved out but i guess she did. i was confused about how much she hated him when she saw him in the basement- she can love her son the way he was but had such contempt for the man who loved her and tried to help her.

i felt bad for him when he was talking to ben about buying the house.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Yeah I wonder why he lied to Ben about killing his wife/children and being sent to jail.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'm thinking something happened between larry and constance after he 'helped' her with her son to make her hate him so much. i think she was just using his appearance to dig at him.


----------



## ILuvShopping

maybe he lied because he thought it would be a better story and aid in getting ben's family out quicker? he did say the house made him kill his family and that the house would do the same to ben. i think he was just trying to scare him.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i also want to know why tate has such a strong connection to violet.  it can't be just because she's the only teenage girl that's lived there since he died, right?


----------



## IrisCole

hlfinn said:


> me too!
> 
> 
> 
> i totally jumped when she went to the attic. and when she saw the nurse in her room.
> 
> i loved this episode but i totally wish it was longer.  i want more answers! lol
> 
> 
> 
> it seems weird that constance would keep her son in the attic after she moved out but i guess she did. i was confused about how much she hated him when she saw him in the basement- she can love her son the way he was but had such contempt for the man who loved her and tried to help her.
> 
> i felt bad for him when he was talking to ben about buying the house.



Me too.  His character is a little spazzy, and he was HORRIBLE to his wife, but I felt bad for him also.



JCinwrppingppr said:


> Yeah I wonder why he lied to Ben about killing his wife/children and being sent to jail.





ILuvShopping said:


> maybe he lied because he thought it would be a better story and aid in getting ben's family out quicker? he did say the house made him kill his family and that the house would do the same to ben. i think he was just trying to scare him.



I think he imagines that if he can get the house back, then Constance will want to be with him again.  So when he told Ben about the house making you do things, it was probably part truth and part wanting to get them out of the place.



ILuvShopping said:


> i also want to know why tate has such a strong connection to violet.  it can't be just because she's the only teenage girl that's lived there since he died, right?



I really like that in this episode Violet was starting to help Tate see that he's a ghost.  Such as when she asked him how he knew so much about where things in the house were.


----------



## ILuvShopping

so when did he lie when telling violet that he's been searching the house after his appointments (and that's how he knows all this stuff)? or does he not remember living there?


----------



## LisaG719

IrisCole said:


> So, the attic scene, with Violet -- I knew what she was going to find and I still jumped out of my seat like 10 feet!!
> 
> This week's episode was really, really fun + we got tons more information.  And then it was over so quickly! I think that every week though - it always goes too fast.
> 
> And the preview for the next episode? We'll finally know who else is in the suit!! So excited!!



I'm right there with you. The episodes end and I'm always surprised they go so quick! I absolutely love this show. It gives me something to look forward to each week. 



ClassicFab said:


> This show never disappoints. Loved this episode! I think its genius how they have young/old Moira. I wonder who's Tate's dad? Is he the husband Constance shot? And do all of Constance's children have the same father?
> 
> Next week looks exciting, can't wait!



I'm thinking that Constance moved through men a bit and I doubt the children all had the same father. 



ILuvShopping said:


> so when did he lie when telling violet that he's been searching the house after his appointments (and that's how he knows all this stuff)? or does he not remember living there?



Good point! His memory of things seems very off.


----------



## IrisCole

ILuvShopping said:


> so when did he lie when telling violet that he's been searching the house after his appointments (and that's how he knows all this stuff)? or does he not remember living there?



I don't think that he knows that he's dead and can't leave the house; I also think that he doesn't remember much about his actual life other than some big things, such as Constance is his mother and he hates her.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

IrisCole said:


> I don't think that he knows that he's dead and can't leave the house; I also think that he doesn't remember much about his actual life other than some big things, such as Constance is his mother and he hates her.


 
I think he knows he's dead - remember Halloween when he was aware that it was the only day he could roam among the living?


----------



## IrisCole

sarahloveslouis said:


> I think he knows he's dead - remember Halloween when he was aware that it was the only day he could roam among the living?



I'm not convinced of that.  It's possible that Halloween just kind of lined up with the exact time that Ben wanted to meet elsewhere and Violet wanted to have a date outside of the house.

I think "deep down" he knows, but I don't think he's able to really remember.

That's all guessing, of course...


----------



## ILuvShopping

yea he obviously has no idea that he's still 'living' in the house. so where does he think he goes when he's not in the house?  it's all very interesting....


----------



## sarahloveslouis

IrisCole said:


> I'm not convinced of that. It's possible that Halloween just kind of lined up with the exact time that Ben wanted to meet elsewhere and Violet wanted to have a date outside of the house.
> 
> I think "deep down" he knows, but I don't think he's able to really remember.
> 
> That's all guessing, of course...


 
Yeah his memory does seem a bit spotty.


----------



## IrisCole

ILuvShopping said:


> yea he obviously has no idea that he's still 'living' in the house. so where does he think he goes when he's not in the house?  it's all very interesting....





sarahloveslouis said:


> Yeah his memory does seem a bit spotty.



I thought it was interesting when, in this last episode, and Constance was looking for him, it was really unclear whether Tate came out of a room or kind of came through a wall.  For me at least, it reinforces the idea that the ghosts are all part of the house in some way, and may not entirely be able to control when they pop up.  So for instance, they're just suddenly there when they're needed:

- Tate is always right there when Violet needs help
- The doctor's wife showed up when Ben was in the basement and needed help
- Chad and Patrick popped up when the house needed decorating; Chad popped up just as Larry was trying to burn down the house
- The nurses showed up in the basement when the people broke in to try and drown Violet/stab Viv

etc.

ETA: This show has completely filled my Lost void.  I love a show that I'm able to conjecture about!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

IrisCole said:


> - Chad and Patrick popped up when the house needed decorating; Chad popped up just as Larry was trying to burn down the house



now you bring up another point... why was he trying to burn the house down when in this past episode he wanted the house so badly and helped constance and moira kill the guy who wanted to buy it and tear it down??


this show just makes you think in circles! lol

:weird:


----------



## IrisCole

ILuvShopping said:


> now you bring up another point... why was he trying to burn the house down when in this past episode he wanted the house so badly and helped constance and moira kill the guy who wanted to buy it and tear it down??
> 
> 
> this show just makes you think in circles! lol
> 
> :weird:



Oh gosh, that's right! Why would he have been trying to burn down the house when now he wants so badly to save it?  And why the fascination with the fireplace when he went to the open house?

It's possible that these are just inconsistencies caused by Ryan Murphy getting more caught up in the crazy than the connectivity of the episodes.


----------



## ILuvShopping

completely possible.... although i hope not lol

so i wonder what larry did with the armenian guy to make sure he died off the property?? although i guess it was at night... i keep forgetting that part.

and i'm still amazed that that house is SO huge that no one hears the front door open or screaming in the basement.


----------



## hlfinn

Well it's possible that he wasnt trying to burn the whole house down but part of it to encourage ben and viv to leave.  He may just have been trying to scare them.  The house made him a fire bug, didn't it? I assumed that was his thing with the fireplace.

eta: just a thought but maybe he sees the spirits of his daughters in the fire since that's how they died in the house.

i read the timeline that was posted- i wonder where they got a lot of the info since we haven't seen or heard it yet.


----------



## Lost Girl

hlfinn said:


> Well it's possible that he wasnt trying to burn the whole house down but part of it to encourage ben and viv to leave.  He may just have been trying to scare them.  The house made him a fire bug, didn't it? I assumed that was his thing with the fireplace.
> 
> eta: just a thought but maybe he sees the spirits of his daughters in the fire since that's how they died in the house.
> 
> i read the timeline that was posted- i wonder where they got a lot of the info since we haven't seen or heard it yet.




The info we haven't seen from the timeline was taken from youregoingtodieinthere.com. It's part of the American Horror Story Official Website.


----------



## IrisCole

Nishi621 said:


> no, that part I got. I was talking about when the patient was still in ben's house and Ben sent him into his bathroom to shave and he looked behind the shower curtain and there was obviously a dead body there. i thought it looked like a man, but someone else said it was the ghost of one of the nurses killed back in the 60s



Okay, so I was maybe wrong about that being the nurse in the shower.  After poking around the site, I think that it was a character we haven't seen in the show yet: The Bride.  Are there also like, a whole boatload of people who have died in the house that we've never seen?


----------



## lolitablue

And the wife is having twins???? With red hair???? Ummm! Maybe, I am thinking too much into it but I love this show! It's made my Wednesdays!!! LOL!!


----------



## Gurzzy

I didn't even make that twin connection!!


----------



## IrisCole

^^ Neither did I!


----------



## labelwhore04

Has it been revealed why tate hates his mom so much?


----------



## ClassicFab

ILuvShopping said:


> completely possible.... although i hope not lol
> 
> so i wonder what larry did with the armenian guy to make sure he died off the property?? although i guess it was at night... i keep forgetting that part.
> 
> *and i'm still amazed that that house is SO huge that no one hears the front door open or screaming in the basement.*



I thought the same! Everyone seems to come and go as they please, unnoticed....so crazy!



IrisCole said:


> Okay, so I was maybe wrong about that being the nurse in the shower.  After poking around the site, I think that it was a character we haven't seen in the show yet: The Bride.  *Are there also like, a whole boatload of people who have died in the house that we've never seen?*



I think so!



lolitablue said:


> And the wife is having twins???? With red hair???? Ummm! Maybe, I am thinking too much into it but I love this show! It's made my Wednesdays!!! LOL!!



I thought the same when the doctor said twins!!! 

I wonder what happened with Larry and Constance so that she despises him now? This is random, but I also wonder if Larry sees Moira as the younger or older version. And did she work in the house when he lived there.


----------



## revy33

I feel exactly the same about not watching it at night, the show really creeps me out, especially during the opening theme...the music/sound effect is really effective! (always have to fast forward it)


----------



## ILuvShopping

ClassicFab said:


> but I also wonder if Larry sees Moira as the younger or older version. And did she work in the house when he lived there.



or..... does he even know that moira is dead and killed by constance???
hmmmmmmmm


----------



## IrisCole

ILuvShopping said:


> or..... does he even know that moira is dead and killed by constance???
> hmmmmmmmm



Yes?? If he's okay smothering her son to death, he's probably okay with her killing other people left and right   The whole show is filled with crazies, but Constance is vicious!! 

Did anyone else also notice that when the guy was being suffocated, he started to see Moira as the older woman and not the younger?


----------



## hlfinn

yes. and i loved that.


----------



## ILuvShopping

IrisCole said:


> Yes?? If he's okay smothering her son to death, he's probably okay with her killing other people left and right   The whole show is filled with crazies, but Constance is vicious!!
> 
> Did anyone else also notice that when the guy was being suffocated, he started to see Moira as the older woman and not the younger?



yep i caught that. in my head i understand what it meant but i can't seem to verbalize it lol
basically that he was dying or had so much fear that sex didn't matter to him anymore? if that makes any sense.


----------



## Enchanted86

I missed some of the parts to this show. So can anyone tell me the story behind the doctor and his wife? I saw the latest episode where she kills her husband. Why did she kill her husband and what happened to their baby?


----------



## MCF

Enchanted86 said:


> I missed some of the parts to this show. So can anyone tell me the story behind the doctor and his wife? I saw the latest episode where she kills her husband. Why did she kill her husband and what happened to their baby?



The doctor and his wife are the original owners of the house.  To make money he started giving women abortions.  An angry boyfriend of one of the women who got an abortion kidnapped their child and dismembered it.  The doctor had a Frakenstien complex and somehow put the baby back together (we don't know how yet or what it looked like).  The wife saw what he did and killed him and then herself.  We don't know what happened to the mutant child yet.


----------



## Enchanted86

MCF said:


> The doctor and his wife are the original owners of the house.  To make money he started giving women abortions.  An angry boyfriend of one of the women who got an abortion kidnapped their child and dismembered it.  The doctor had a Frakenstien complex and somehow put the baby back together (we don't know how yet or what it looked like).  The wife saw what he did and killed him and then herself.  We don't know what happened to the mutant child yet.



Thanks for filling my gap! What happened to the baby and the whole family is so twisted!


----------



## lolitablue

That doctor was so trying to please his wife!! She undermined him so he wanted to prove himself to her and before she shot him, she actually praised him for the first time!! Wow!!!!  I wonder where is that creature that he created!! He took the heart from one of the patients who went for an abortion, where is she?


----------



## ClassicFab

MCF said:


> The doctor and his wife are the original owners of the house.  To make money he started giving women abortions.  An angry boyfriend of one of the women who got an abortion kidnapped their child and dismembered it.  The doctor had a Frakenstien complex and somehow put the baby back together (we don't know how yet or what it looked like).  The wife saw what he did and killed him and then herself.  We don't know what happened to the mutant child yet.



The mutant child is the thing that's in the basement, he's called _the infantana_. The infantana is the thing that attacked the mean girl that Tate had Violet lead down to the basement.

ETA: I also caught the switch between young/old Moira as the prospective buyer was being killed, pure genius!

I thought the doctor took a heart from one of the aborted fetuses, therefore enabling the infantana to still be in the house because the fetus would have died on the grounds of the house. Wow, this is too much, this show really makes you think!


----------



## hlfinn

i thought he used the heart of one of the women too.  but a baby would make more sense.  didn't the infantata make like a rattling sound when she saw it? i was totally covering my eyes when she lifted the curtain off the baby.  i am not ready to see that thing.


----------



## hlfinn

i somehow missed the part where candance shot moira.  so i just went and watched it.  did you all notice that moira's uniform was much longer when she worked for candace? it was like knee length. so the mini bit with the stockings i think also has to do with her dying bc candance thought she was a whore, maybe. it's odd that she's able to age when no one else is. maybe she was always an old soul?  she did say she only had sex with the husband the first time bc she was lonely.  i also watched her argument with candance later in the episode. it's so sad when she yells that she's scared and misses her mother and wishes she could move on. if candace lost all her children and they're basically all in the murder house i wonder what she has left to live for.


----------



## IrisCole

hlfinn said:


> i somehow missed the part where candance shot moira.  so i just went and watched it.  did you all notice that moira's uniform was much longer when she worked for candace? it was like knee length. so the mini bit with the stockings i think also has to do with her dying bc candance thought she was a whore, maybe. it's odd that she's able to age when no one else is. maybe she was always an old soul?  she did say she only had sex with the husband the first time bc she was lonely.  i also watched her argument with candance later in the episode. it's so sad when she yells that she's scared and misses her mother and wishes she could move on. if candace lost all her children and they're basically all in the murder house i wonder what she has left to live for.



I do think it's strange that we see Moira in two completely different ways, when all of the other ghosts are as they were when they were killed.  I also wonder what it is that traps a ghost in the house.  Moira seems to believe that she'll only be able to move on when someone finds her body, but most of the other people who died in the house did have their bodies found, and they're still there. So...


----------



## LisaG719

IrisCole said:


> I do think it's strange that we see Moira in two completely different ways, when all of the other ghosts are as they were when they were killed.  I also wonder what it is that traps a ghost in the house.  Moira seems to believe that she'll only be able to move on when someone finds her body, but most of the other people who died in the house did have their bodies found, and they're still there. So...



I used to think Moira was there because her body was but now I'm thinking different. She mentioned (I think in the last episode) how she wanted the pool built and backyard dug up so that her body would be found and Constance would be subsequently put on trial for murder. I think Moira is staying because she wants justice.


----------



## hlfinn

Didnt the psychic say something about some souls don't know theyre dead and can't move on (Tate) but others stay for revenge or something (Moira? The nurses? Everyone else?)


----------



## robbins65

Do yall think Violet is dead?  Tate said something about She can see the spirits now and just tell them to go away.  Why can she see them?  Because she is really dead????


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

robbins65 said:


> Do yall think Violet is dead?  Tate said something about She can see the spirits now and just tell them to go away.  Why can she see them?  Because she is really dead????



I don't think you have to be dead to see the spirits. She was able to see all the ghosts on Halloween night (Tate's schoolmates that he murdered) and she was able to see the monster that lives in the basement (that attacked her friend she brought over for the drugs) . 

But a lot of people have been speculating that she may have died after her suicide attempt and Tate wasn't able to save her..I guess we'll find out one way or another!


----------



## IrisCole

robbins65 said:


> Do yall think Violet is dead?  Tate said something about She can see the spirits now and just tell them to go away.  Why can she see them?  Because she is really dead????



I suspect that not all of the family members are going to make it through this season, but for some reason I don't think Violet died.  But no one suspected that Tate might be dead until a few episodes into the season, so it's always possible.


----------



## ILuvShopping

robbins65 said:


> Do yall think Violet is dead?  Tate said something about She can see the spirits now and just tell them to go away.  Why can she see them?  Because she is really dead????



i think tate told her something like she was now more open to the idea of the ghosts in the house so they were more willing to be visible to her.


i don't think violet is dead....


----------



## MissCrystal

labelwhore04 said:


> Has it been revealed why tate hates his mom so much?



The first episode does .. It's because she's always with other men.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Who else is super excited for tonight! We find out who Rubberman is.....


----------



## Enchanted86

Tonight's episode looks good!


----------



## piperlu

hlfinn said:


> i somehow missed the part where candance shot moira. so i just went and watched it. did you all notice that moira's uniform was much longer when she worked for candace? it was like knee length. so the mini bit with the stockings i think also has to do with her dying bc candance thought she was a whore, maybe. it's odd that she's able to age when no one else is. maybe she was always an old soul? she did say she only had sex with the husband the first time bc she was lonely. i also watched her argument with candance later in the episode. it's so sad when she yells that she's scared and misses her mother and wishes she could move on. if candace lost all her children and they're basically all in the murder house i wonder what she has left to live for.


 
^I agree completely!  I didn't catch that with the maid being seen as young and then old when the boy was strangled.  

I think this show is like Lost, in that you cannot miss one minute of it, and it can't hurt to watch each show twice.  LOL

When I discuss this show with friends, we all have a different take on things.  It's very interesting.  It holds my interest even though it's definitely creepier than anything I normally would watch.

The beginning really creeps me out with the flash backs and that music.  I always tape it and fast forward through that part.  LOL


----------



## prof ash

Ahh so excited for tonight's episode! I know we find out who the rubber man is, but in the previews they had the gay owner who got killed wearing the mask and taking it off... so I am lost as to who it will be. I hope it's not a thing where there's some "twist" and we still don't know who it is.

I wonder when the baby will be born and what will happen!!!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i knew it!!!!! i knew he was in the suit.


----------



## prof ash

Omg! Tate! How can you get pregnant from a ghost?! Ahhh love it


----------



## ILuvShopping

interesting since he didn't want to do it with violet on the beach.....


----------



## SunglassLove

I totally hated Hayden until this moment.

And now I love her!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

me too!!!! lol

so tate is trying to give the original owner a baby.... is he in love with her??


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

I think all the ghosts believe that if they satisfy Nora and give her a baby, it will release the hold the house on them. Like if Nora finds peace, the rest of them do too. I think that's why Hayden was goading her into agreeing to steal the babies and all that. And Tate said something like "they weren't going to have a baby so we had to kill them" when talking about the gay couple. 

That would explain why Tate and the other ghosts protect Vivien and Violet from being harmed, but also prevent them from leaving the property. I'm guessing they need to kill those babies on the property, turning them into ghosts, and give them to Nora. 

Also my heart broke for Zachary Quinto! Poor guy..he was so in love with his boyfriend and tried so hard to please him..and the boyfriend was such a douche!


----------



## robotindisguise

I LOVE this show. The episodes go by so quickly though. We're up to Halloween Pt 1 now.


----------



## SunglassLove

I really think Violet is a ghost after this latest episode... there were a couple things that made up my mind. I don't want to post spoilers though for people that haven't caught up!


----------



## ILuvShopping

the episode has aired so anything in the episode isn't considered a spoiler.


i had never thought that they were wanting to kill the babies! very interesting....
but i wondered why they want vivien to go crazy?? cause hayden essentially forced her out of the house.


----------



## TinksDelite

SunglassLove said:


> I really think Violet is a ghost after this latest episode... there were a couple things that made up my mind. I don't want to post spoilers though for people that haven't caught up!


 
I think so too... the phone call about her being truant from school for the last two weeks did it for me.


----------



## robotindisguise

SunglassLove said:


> I really think Violet is a ghost after this latest episode... there were a couple things that made up my mind. I don't want to post spoilers though for people that haven't caught up!


 
spoil away! I've read the whole thread, no need to hold back. lol


----------



## labelwhore04

So tate had sex with his girlfriends mom? that's messed up I wonder why hayden forced vivian out of the house? Wouldn't they want her and the babies in the house at all times?


----------



## SunglassLove

TinksDelite said:


> I think so too... the phone call about her being truant from school for the last two weeks did it for me.


 
Yep! And then Vivian and her being stopped from leaving RIGHT when they got in the car...


----------



## SunglassLove

ILuvShopping said:


> the episode has aired so anything in the episode isn't considered a spoiler.
> 
> 
> i had never thought that they were wanting to kill the babies! very interesting....
> but i wondered why they want vivien to go crazy?? cause hayden essentially forced her out of the house.


 

So that the babies will stay in the house without her (but with Dylan McDermott), she'll be institutionalized... One person out of the way in the quest to get the babies.


----------



## lolitablue

Wow, totally shocked to see that Tate was behind the black suit! I loved the episode! Cannot wait to see what happens next!!!!


----------



## IrisCole

I love the way that this show both answers questions but raises tons more at the same time!!

-- After this last episode, Tate clearly knows that he's dead and so is everyone else (save a handful of people) in the house.  So why does Constance + the other episodes make it seem like this isn't the case?

-- While I was pretty certain before that Violet didn't die, this episode really made me question that.  Especially considering her excuse about bullying - she made "friends" with that bully girl long ago.  BUT, don't you think that Tate would know if Violet had died? Or does he just imagine that he stopped her in time and not realize?

-- Wouldn't Marcy have noticed that that gun was not in her bag when she picked it up? Guns are heavy!


----------



## admat97

IrisCole said:


> I love the way that this show both answers questions but raises tons more at the same time!!
> 
> -- After this last episode, Tate clearly knows that he's dead and so is everyone else (save a handful of people) in the house.  So why does Constance + the other episodes make it seem like this isn't the case?
> 
> -- While I was pretty certain before that Violet didn't die, this episode really made me question that.  Especially considering her excuse about bullying - she made "friends" with that bully girl long ago.  BUT, don't you think that Tate would know if Violet had died? Or does he just imagine that he stopped her in time and not realize?
> 
> *-- Wouldn't Marcy have noticed that that gun was not in her bag when she picked it up? Guns are heavy!*



This is exactly what I said to my husband and son while we were watching. It makes me think that Marcy is in on it.

Someone else said that the babies would remain in the house, but with her taken out, so were the babies. Unless, she's stopped before she can leave the premises.


----------



## ILuvShopping

this episode raised A LOT of questions about tate. which i think is so great. 
they made us hate him (in the first couple episodes) to completely loving him because he protected violet and the family, and now they put him back into this evil light as he has a specific plan for the house. 

did we see violet with the girl from school before or after she tried to overdose? 
i almost think they're trying to make it seem like voilet is dead. i still don't believe she is.

does anyone know when this show goes on holiday hiatus?? i'm sure the last episode before the holidays will be amazing.


----------



## IrisCole

ILuvShopping said:


> this episode raised A LOT of questions about tate. which i think is so great.
> they made us hate him (in the first couple episodes) to completely loving him because he protected violet and the family, and now they put him back into this evil light as he has a specific plan for the house.
> 
> *did we see violet with the girl from school before or after she tried to overdose? *
> i almost think they're trying to make it seem like voilet is dead. i still don't believe she is.
> 
> *does anyone know when this show goes on holiday hiatus??* i'm sure the last episode before the holidays will be amazing.



Violet was with the girl before she tried to OD - that was when she got the pills.

I think that someone mentioned that the season finale will be on December 21st, which makes sense.  I believe that's about when Sons of Anarchy will end as well, and a new season of Justified starts in January.


----------



## ILuvShopping

IrisCole said:


> Violet was with the girl before she tried to OD - that was when she got the pills.
> 
> I think that someone mentioned that the season finale will be on December 21st, which makes sense.  I believe that's about when Sons of Anarchy will end as well, and a new season of Justified starts in January.



oh yea... i completely forgot about that... so it's almost done


----------



## MM83

IrisCole said:
			
		

> I love the way that this show both answers questions but raises tons more at the same time!!
> 
> -- After this last episode, Tate clearly knows that he's dead and so is everyone else (save a handful of people) in the house.  So why does Constance + the other episodes make it seem like this isn't the case?
> 
> -- While I was pretty certain before that Violet didn't die, this episode really made me question that.  Especially considering her excuse about bullying - she made "friends" with that bully girl long ago.  BUT, don't you think that Tate would know if Violet had died? Or does he just imagine that he stopped her in time and not realize?
> 
> -- Wouldn't Marcy have noticed that that gun was not in her bag when she picked it up? Guns are heavy!



The gun! I looked at Mr. MM and rolled my eyes. The removal of a gun, weighing around 2-3lbs would be very significant, in that tiny purse. I can tell when my wallet is missing in my giant RM MAB. I know how noticeable it is, I hate carrying (I'm licensed) guns are really heavy.

 I don't think Marci is in on it though, I just think that was poor shooting.


----------



## labelwhore04

Im confused about ben and hayden. Does ben know shes dead or does he think she was buried alive and escaped? A gazebo was built on top of her so it would obviously have been impossible for her to escape yet he doesnt seem confused or freaked out at all


----------



## ILuvShopping

labelwhore04 said:


> Im confused about ben and hayden. Does ben know shes dead or does he think she was buried alive and escaped? A gazebo was built on top of her so it would obviously have been impossible for her to escape yet he doesnt seem confused or freaked out at all



he wasn't outside when the burned guy buried her. for all he knows is that the burned face guy pretended like he buried her and then ben built the gazebo for good measure (to hide the hole) but hayden is still alive.


----------



## hlfinn

I think they were trying to show that there were two sides to tate. Remember when they first showed him in the rubber suit. One shot made him look adult and  mean and the other he looked more child like and innocent. I think he's got a split personality.


----------



## ILuvShopping

yep, tate has a hidden agenda!


----------



## IrisCole

hlfinn said:


> I think they were trying to show that there were two sides to tate. Remember when they first showed him in the rubber suit. One shot made him look adult and  mean and the other he looked more child like and innocent. *I think he's got a split personality.*



This makes a lot of sense.  It explains why he's kind of horrible sometimes, and really sweet to Violet others.  It also explains why sometimes he would know that he's dead and trapped, and other times maybe not so much.


----------



## tvstar

It also explains why Tate doesn't realize he killed his classmates.


----------



## MM83

It's been said that the house makes people do things, this is probably the other facet of his personality. Evil= House, Teenager= Real. Which is probably why he shot up the school and was so easily persuaded to kill the previous owners and impregnate Viv.


----------



## hlfinn

but when the house takes hold of other people they still remember what they've done, no?  you could be right though.


----------



## MM83

hlfinn said:


> but when the house takes hold of other people they still remember what they've done, no?  you could be right though.



This may be reaching, but it could be in part to his brain. He stopped maturing and growing as a teenager, he maybe more easily persuaded to do the bidding of the house. Maybe the spell is stronger with the younger ones, than the older ones?


----------



## IrisCole

It's also possible that the house somehow amplifies tendencies that people already have.  For instance, most men see Moira as a young girl, Vivian is overly concerned about Ben cheating, Larry is even more obsessed with Constance.  And the ghosts have amplified the emotions that were consuming them when they were killed: the doctor's wife is sad over the loss of her baby, Hayden is angry and jealous, Tate (assuming he has two sides) is both more violent and more in love with Violet.  Etc.


----------



## ClassicFab

I just got back home from the holiday and I am watching last week's episode. I felt like a crazy person when I realized I wouldn't be able to watch; I even DVR'd it at my parents' house but never got around to watch it.

I'm halfway through the episode now.


----------



## ClassicFab

I am done with Tate. The rape, the murders, I just can't anymore. Did his face change in the beginning? Like I saw a flicker when he pulled off the mask.

I think I am done with Violet as well; I couldn't believe she didn't back Vivien. I think she is dead and does not know it yet. I think Vivien may be the only one to survive or make it out this season. I feel like Ben will die and remain on the property. I wonder if Hayden will kill the babies so that they can remain on the property as well. I can totally see Ben being dead and remaining in the house, keeping his office while a new family moves in.

I felt so sorry for Vivien in this episode. I almost cried when she was about to be raped. She's pregnant for Christ's sake! I'm holding out hope that the security guard will rescue her and they will be together. I also felt so sorry for Chad; he was really trying to make his relationship work. His boyfriend died a very gruesome death, yuck!


----------



## IrisCole

ClassicFab said:


> I am done with Tate. The rape, the murders, I just can't anymore. Did his face change in the beginning? Like I saw a flicker when he pulled off the mask.
> 
> I think I am done with Violet as well; I couldn't believe she didn't back Vivien. I think she is dead and does not know it yet. I think Vivien may be the only one to survive or make it out this season. I feel like Ben will die and remain on the property. I wonder if Hayden will kill the babies so that they can remain on the property as well. I can totally see Ben being dead and remaining in the house, keeping his office while a new family moves in.
> 
> I felt so sorry for Vivien in this episode. I almost cried when she was about to be raped. She's pregnant for Christ's sake! I'm holding out hope that the security guard will rescue her and they will be together. I also felt so sorry for Chad; he was really trying to make his relationship work. *His boyfriend died a very gruesome death, yuck!*



Even though we'd heard about that little detail earlier in the show, I think I screamed at the TV when that part came up: "OMG, don't do it!"


----------



## ILuvShopping

yea i covered my eyes!


----------



## hlfinn

i didn't remember hearing them talk about it and when he turned him over i was like "IS THAT REALLY NECESSARY?!"  i was watching it in the gym.  the little old lady next to me got more than she bargained for. i was so mortified watching it with her. lol.


----------



## IrisCole

hlfinn said:


> i didn't remember hearing them talk about it and when he turned him over i was like "IS THAT REALLY NECESSARY?!"  i was watching it in the gym.  *the little old lady next to me got more than she bargained for*. i was so mortified watching it with her. lol.


----------



## MJDaisy

this may be a dumb question but i thought the babies had problems every time vivien leaves the house....so why did hayden try to get her out?


----------



## IrisCole

MJDaisy said:


> this may be a dumb question but i thought the babies had problems every time vivien leaves the house....so why did hayden try to get her out?



Each new episode raises 10x more questions than the last, so I don't think there is such a thing a dumb one.  

Possibilities:

-- Hayden didn't know that driving Viv crazy would mean she'd leave the house.
-- Hayden is hoping that if Viv is locked up, the babies will come back to live at the house with Ben (who doesn't want to move), and they can all be a "happy family"
-- Since the babies are Tate's, they'll always be part of the house, and it doesn't matter where they're born.


----------



## ILuvShopping

there was a short time when ben wanted to leave and vivien didn't (after viv demanded that they leave and ben pay for another place for them to live). that was confusing lol
they've switched back and forth 3 times now.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Ok, so what I don't understand is how Hayden wants the babies, but if Vivien had them, the world ends (or so they said in the next episode). Do the ghosts not know that?


----------



## ClassicFab

hlfinn said:


> i didn't remember hearing them talk about it and when he turned him over i was like
> 
> "IS THAT REALLY NECESSARY?!" i was watching it in the gym. the little old lady next to me got more than she bargained for. i was so mortified watching it with her. lol.



I felt the same with that scene and the scene where Tate tried to rape Vivien again. Disgusting, I had to turn my face away.



MJDaisy said:


> this may be a dumb question but i thought the babies had problems every time vivien leaves the house....so why did hayden try to get her out?



^^^hmmmm, good question! I don't think its the babies, but rather the house/Dr.'s wife causes Vivien to get sick when she tries to leave the house. But when Hayden spoke with the Dr.'s wife, maybe they realized they could get rid of Vivien and keep the babies by having her institutionalized.

Random: I'm wondering if somehow the Infanta's soul is trapped inside Tate. That would explain what happened in the basement with the mean girl, why he has those blackouts and can't remember and why he seems fond of the Dr.'s wife.

I also noticed when Hayden said being dead makes her horny, what a tramp


----------



## IrisCole

ILuvShopping said:


> there was a short time when ben wanted to leave and vivien didn't (*after viv demanded that they leave and ben pay for another place for them to live*). that was confusing lol
> they've switched back and forth 3 times now.



I forgot about that! Didn't they end up renting that apartment that Viv and Violet went to see? Is that where Ben is living now? (Or at least was, until he shipped Viv off to the loony bin).


----------



## ILuvShopping

i wasn't sure if they actually rented out that place??
that's when suddenly viv wanted to stay in the house and ben wanted to leave.


----------



## mombug

I was horrified (well pretty much through the whole episode) but anyway, when Violet didn't back up Viviene.  However, I have to wonder if Tate truly loves Violet or if he is manipulating her.   Especially when he told her she couldn't tell what she saw in the car with Viv.   
And I can't for the life of me figure out of Violet is dead.  I'm beginning to believe that she is.


----------



## jaa1169

Violet has to be dead, she hasn't gone to school for 2 weeks (i.e, can't leave the house). Remember when she and mom tried to leave, but couldnt, because of the creepers. Also, her coloring has been off. Maybe Tate did not stop her from commiting suicide. dot dot dot. He wants her to stay with him, also a reason that if vivien comes back, and her ******* phillanderer of a husband, they both come back, and don't want to leave violet. Plus, Hayden is toying with a violent ex


----------



## IrisCole

mombug said:


> I was horrified (well pretty much through the whole episode) but anyway, when Violet didn't back up Viviene. * However, I have to wonder if Tate truly loves Violet or if he is manipulating her.   *Especially when he told her she couldn't tell what she saw in the car with Viv.
> And I can't for the life of me figure out of Violet is dead.  I'm beginning to believe that she is.



I think that he really loves her, though if he does have a split personality, it may only be part of him that does.

I'm starting to wonder whether or not Hayden wanted people to think that Viv is crazy so that they won't leave the house.  If people Ben believed that the house was haunted - esp. by his crazy ex girlfriend - he might take the whole family and leave (if Violet isn't dead, that is).  But if he thinks that Viv is just having her own issues, he'd stay in the house.  Maybe.

There's a new episode tonight, right?


----------



## Nishi621

Was there a new episode last Wednesday night? It seems like I missed an episode somehow, yet, there is nothing on my DVR


----------



## mombug

IrisCole said:


> I think that he really loves her, though if he does have a split personality, it may only be part of him that does.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder whether or not Hayden wanted people to think that Viv is crazy so that they won't leave the house. If people Ben believed that the house was haunted - esp. by his crazy ex girlfriend - he might take the whole family and leave (if Violet isn't dead, that is). But if he thinks that Viv is just having her own issues, he'd stay in the house. Maybe.
> 
> There's a new episode tonight, right?


There is a new episode tonight!  
I am so confused by Tate.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Nishi621 said:


> Was there a new episode last Wednesday night? It seems like I missed an episode somehow, yet, there is nothing on my DVR



yep!! and it was crazy!!!
check your on demand options. it might be there


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think tate does love violet cause hayden asked if he wanted to mess around and he said no because he was in love. BUT then he allowed hayden to convince him that he needed to attack and rape vivine. so that i don't understand... if you love someone how can you rape their mom? scare her, i could understand - but not rape.


----------



## IrisCole

ILuvShopping said:


> i think tate does love violet cause hayden asked if he wanted to mess around and he said no because he was in love. BUT then he allowed hayden to convince him that he needed to attack and rape vivine. so that i don't understand... if you love someone how can you rape their mom? scare her, i could understand - *but not rape.*



Maybe he wasn't actually going to do it, but it was an attempt to push her over the edge?  After all, "Did you see him? The rapist in the suit!" did sound a lot more nutty than, "Your crazy mistress was just here..." or something such.

Then again, he did already impregnate her, so...


----------



## ILuvShopping

i was just confused by hayden telling tate "you know what you have to do...." and he said "yea... " and then something about having to work himself up for it. 

i think hayden is definitely trying to get vivien out of the picture and be named the unsuitable parent so that the babies get placed with ben.

SO FREAKING EXCITED FOR TONIGHT!


----------



## SunglassLove

The Black Dahlia!! LOVE that little toss in!! 

Hayden made a crappy person, but an absolutely kick arse ghost. Her personality was made for it!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i thought this episode was really lame... especially the black dalia part...

i have a feeling that next week we learn if violet is dead or not. who wants to wage a bet it's her they find in the walls?


----------



## ILuvShopping

i did love her shoes though (the black dahlia)


----------



## MJDaisy

ILuvShopping said:


> i thought this episode was really lame... especially the black dalia part...
> 
> i have a feeling that next week we learn if violet is dead or not. who wants to wage a bet it's her they find in the walls?



i agree, nothing really happened. i thought the black dahlia thing was really, really lame as well (although i love mena suvari!!).

Nothing really happened this week?

I think we will find out next week that Violet is dead and she is in the wall, for sure! has to be!


also loved the black dahlia shoes, so cute!


----------



## prof ash

I have to say though, one positive thing from this episode was Ben seeing the maid for who she really is. You know what I don't get? Ben knows that Hayden is dead... Right? He converses with her as if it's normal to converse with ghosts, yet he doesn't believe Viv when she tells him something's not right with this house. How can he not put things together like the random patients he has being ghosts? His character is extremely annoying. I just dislike how he chats with Hayden like its normal but doesn't open up to his wife. Theyre both experiencing the weird stuff and are supposed to have been trying to make their marriage better, so why not communicate? At least he ends the episode with the realization that Viv may not be making it up. I think this episode was a great carryover to whatever craziness will happen next week!!!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

ash14vwb said:


> I have to say though, one positive thing from this episode was Ben seeing the maid for who she really is. You know what I don't get? *Ben knows that Hayden is dead... Right?* He converses with her as if it's normal to converse with ghosts, yet he doesn't believe Viv when she tells him something's not right with this house. How can he not put things together like the random patients he has being ghosts? His character is extremely annoying. I just dislike how he chats with Hayden like its normal but doesn't open up to his wife. Theyre both experiencing the weird stuff and are supposed to have been trying to make their marriage better, so why not communicate? At least he ends the episode with the realization that Viv may not be making it up. I think this episode was a great carryover to whatever craziness will happen next week!!!


 
I think it's been discussed that Ben doesn't know for a fact that Hayden is dead. 

And yes, with the maid changing appearance in front of his eyes, hopefully he'll start to realize that the house has weirdness. Although I do *not* like his character and think he's suspicious and a dirtbag to top it off.


----------



## admat97

sarahloveslouis said:


> *I think it's been discussed that Ben doesn't know for a fact that Hayden is dead. *
> 
> And yes, with the maid changing appearance in front of his eyes, hopefully he'll start to realize that the house has weirdness. Although I do *not* like his character and think he's suspicious and a dirtbag to top it off.



Yes...he thinks that Larry tricked him into believing he buried Hayden.

I was happy about Ben seeing Moira as she really is and that he now believes Vivienne.

I did enjoy this episode and felt that Black Dahlia wasn't necessary except to set up Travis' death. Also, I loved when Hayden said..."I had a great time too." after stabbing him to death.

Actually, there were some pretty funny moments in this episode. Albeit, a little too much gratuitous sex. The spawn of Satan stuff was a little too much and made me roll my eyes though.


----------



## lolitablue

Yep, the anti-christ and Satan stuff is way off for my taste.  Including the Pope's box reference.  Makes me wonder how they are going to pull that one off.  
So happy that Ben is now seeing with clarity.  I think he is a douche but staying away from temptation was a big deal for him!!!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i DID like how ben finally saw moira for her true self. 
things did get a bit more interesting at the end. i also felt the black dahlia part was not needed and it irks me that they threw a real life murder mystery into the storyline. 

i also really loved hayden in this episode. she's far more interesting as a dead person lol
and i think ben thinks she's alive. that house is so big and apparently they don't lock their doors... addie was always coming in and out.. constance too... he probably thinks hayden is just finding a way to sneak in. 


is it me, or does tate look more ghostly when he's in the basement?? he's all pale and his eyes are more sunken in. or at least when constance calls for him.


----------



## MJDaisy

ILuvShopping said:


> i DID like how ben finally saw moira for her true self.
> things did get a bit more interesting at the end. i also felt the black dahlia part was not needed *and it irks me that they threw a real life murder mystery into the storyline. *



THIS.

it really bugged me.


----------



## sbelle

I live Jessica Lange in this show!


----------



## TinksDelite

I agree about Jessica Lange.. she deserves an Emmy for this role!!!


----------



## Nishi621

TinksDelite said:


> I agree about Jessica Lange.. she deserves an Emmy for this role!!!




Oh, definitely! If she is not nominated, there is something wrong with the world, lol


----------



## Sinarta

I think the house has some type of hold on men in the house. Every man that has lived in that house has done something bad. The evil in the house maybe what is controlling the bad side of Tate (as I dont think he realizes what he is doing sometimes). I think Tate just wants to loved by a woman/girl as it seems as if his Mom didnt do it while he was living and that may be why he hates her.

I wonder where will the maid go? I think Vivian will bring her back. And why do some of the ghost not know they are dead (the Dr.'s wife, Black Dahalia) when some know (Hayden knew right away).

And I still dont think the rubber suit that raped Vivian was Tate for some reason. And who was the person that Hayden was sleeping with, stabbed and he got up? Was that Constance's husband?


----------



## ILuvShopping

Sinarta said:


> I think the house has some type of hold on men in the house. Every man that has lived in that house has done something bad. The evil in the house maybe what is controlling the bad side of Tate (as I dont think he realizes what he is doing sometimes). I think Tate just wants to loved by a woman/girl as it seems as if his Mom didnt do it while he was living and that may be why he hates her.
> 
> I wonder where will the maid go? I think Vivian will bring her back. And why do some of the ghost not know they are dead (the Dr.'s wife, Black Dahalia) when some know (Hayden knew right away).
> 
> And I still dont think the rubber suit that raped Vivian was Tate for some reason. *And who was the person that Hayden was sleeping with, stabbed and he got up? Was that Constance's husband?*


it was her boyfriend, boy-toy of the moment.


----------



## savvy23

admat97 said:


> Yes...he thinks that Larry tricked him into believing he buried Hayden.
> 
> I was happy about* Ben seeing Moira as she really is and that he now believes Vivienne.*
> 
> I did enjoy this episode and felt that Black Dahlia wasn't necessary except to set up Travis' death. Also, I loved when Hayden said..."I had a great time too." after stabbing him to death.
> 
> Actually, there were some pretty funny moments in this episode. *Albeit, a little too much gratuitous sex*. The spawn of Satan stuff was a little too much and made me roll my eyes though.


I agree with both these statements!!!!!!


----------



## hlfinn

when hayden had sex the first time and stabbed the guy it was constance's husband.

loved that ben finally saw moira for what she really is.

i did not love that ben tried to confront the securuty guard.  i thought that was lame.  actually the babies having 2 dads was... eh... too.  though i am happy that 1 is normal. 

i thought the scene with constance and tate was so telling- how she just kept hitting him and him crying. i think she really was what made him snap and kill those kids.

i felt bad for her boyfriend though. she was so mean to him and then he gets murdered.

the girl on girl action was a little much imo.


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh yea i totally got confused by the statement. the first guy hayden slept with and stabbed was the husband constance shot (funny how we've only seen him that one time)

the guy in this last episode that hayden slept with and stabbed was constances' boy-toy


----------



## lolitablue

ILuvShopping said:


> oh yea i totally got confused by the statement. *the first guy hayden slept with and stabbed was the husband constance shot* (funny how we've only seen him that one time)
> 
> the guy in this last episode that hayden slept with and stabbed was constances' boy-toy


 
The actor's name is Eric Close and he was Martin Fitzgerald in Without a Trace!!! I love him so much in that show!!! Still watch the reruns!!


----------



## Sinarta

yea, I thought that was Constance's husband. I want to know what they are going to do about the demon baby? I also have a feeling that no one is going to survive the house this season.


----------



## ILuvShopping

lolitablue said:


> The actor's name is Eric Close and he was Martin Fitzgerald in Without a Trace!!! I love him so much in that show!!! Still watch the reruns!!



i recognized him too!! haha
which is why i want to see more of him


----------



## lolitablue

ILuvShopping said:


> i recognized him too!! haha
> which is why i want to see more of him


 
Eye candy!!!

And this:  
_"You're finally seeing things as they actually are"_. Elderly Moira.

Classic words!!!!!! Love them!!!


​


----------



## prof ash

Thanks for clarifying ben's belief that Hayden is still alive for me. I like the blurring of what's reality/make believe and dream/real life in this show. You feel for the characters in their questioning of it when unexplainable things happen to them. I was irritated that the security guard didn't flat out say 'I didn't sleep with vivien' to Ben, too.


----------



## ILuvShopping

^^i was too. why just say "i'm shooting blanks" ??? just tell the dude you aren't sleeping with his husband!
way to be mister macho mr security guard.


----------



## ClassicFab

I actually liked this episode. I loved how Moira told Ben he's finally seeing things for what they are and then he was able to see her as the older version! I yelled out on that part. I'm glad he's starting to believe that Vivien was attacked. I was disgusted how it seemed as if everyone was pushing aside that she was TELLING them she was RAPED! Everyone just brushed her aside as if she was crazy. Not cool, not cool at all.

I also was a bit annoyed with all the sex and girl on girl action in this episode. And the black dahlia reference. Its like the show gets more gruesome as it progresses. I also thought it was lame that Ben called the security guard. UGH!

It was so cool how Hayden surfaced as the police officer and her sister were there. 

Next week looks interesting!

P.S. don't judge me, but I'm glad this thread is here. None of my friends are watching this show and I'm always so happy to read the posts in this thread/discuss. :tpfrox:


----------



## mombug

Why oh Why did they throw the Black Dahlia into this?  There are more than enough murdered ghosts in that house to keep us interested for a long, long time!!!! Anyway, I'm confused about something and I hope that someone can help me out?
Constance had four children, right?  Addie, Tate, and that poor soul in the attic are all accounted for.  But who is the fourth?  I'm pretty sure someone mentioned earlier in this thread that perhaps Tate is two people, possibly one of a set of twins?  Everytime I see Tate, he looks different.  When Constance attacked him last night he looked so young and vulnerable, but at other times he looks completely in control.  Are we dealing with two people here?  Is the Tate who attacked Viviene the other twin?  Why didn't Tate just impregnate Violet?  He couldn't/wouldn't have sex with her? Why?  
And who are they going to find in the walls?  I hope it's not Violet, but I am beginning to believe that she is in fact dead.


----------



## MM83

I wonder if there are two Tates, but it's where one twin didn't survive or somehow got trapped in the other twin's body, spiritually. Or died young and possesses Tate? 

These theories are so far out there, I feel foolish suggesting them. However, with what we've seen thus far, it's in the realm of possible.


----------



## bellajanie84

No one liked the black dahlia part? I loved it. I didn't like how the security didn't flat out say I didn't mess around with viv. He left it open like they might have but he shoots blanks.


----------



## bellajanie84

Did I miss something or when you say Tate raped viv do you mean the first time as rubber man? If so that was before he fell "in love" with violet.

Right before viv was taken to the crazy houseshe was just dreaming right?


----------



## ILuvShopping

bellajanie84 said:


> Did I miss something or when you say Tate raped viv do you mean the first time as rubber man? If so that was before he fell "in love" with violet.
> 
> Right before viv was taken to the crazy houseshe was just dreaming right?



no she wasn't dreaming. hayden wanted tate to attack her again so that she would appear to be crazy while everyone was in the house.


----------



## Charles

MM83 said:


> I wonder if there are two Tates, but it's where one twin didn't survive or somehow got trapped in the other twin's body, spiritually. Or died young and possesses Tate?
> 
> These theories are so far out there, I feel foolish suggesting them. However, with what we've seen thus far, it's in the realm of possible.



Maybe one of the ghosts had sex with Constance, thus Tate's two personalities???


----------



## MM83

Charles said:


> Maybe one of the ghosts had sex with *Constance*, thus Tate's two personalities???




As in his mother? And one of the house ghosts? Or a Tate personality (ew, ew, ew, ew, ew)?


----------



## ClassicFab

MM83 said:


> I wonder if there are two Tates, but it's where one twin didn't survive or somehow got trapped in the other twin's body, spiritually. Or died young and possesses Tate?
> 
> These theories are so far out there, I feel foolish suggesting them. However, with what we've seen thus far, it's in the realm of possible.



I think this could very well be possible! Doesn't sound foolish at all to me!

I think somehow though, the Infantana is trapped in Tate's body, or they are connected somehow. Tate seems to be the only one that can summon him


----------



## bellajanie84

ILuvShopping said:


> no she wasn't dreaming. hayden wanted tate to attack her again so that she would appear to be crazy while everyone was in the house.


OKay I assumed she was dreaming since she saw a the security guard, the husband and rubber man. Hmmmm I'm going to have to rewatch that part.


----------



## Fendi213

Maybe I'm missing something but why do you think the young Moira keeps trying to get Ben to sleep with her? The Older Moira seems to have a good realtionship with Vivien so why would she do that?


----------



## ILuvShopping

bellajanie84 said:


> OKay I assumed she was dreaming since she saw a the security guard, the husband and rubber man. Hmmmm I'm going to have to rewatch that part.



gah - i dunno. this stuff is so confusing anymore lol


----------



## Nishi621

bellajanie84 said:


> OKay I assumed she was dreaming since she saw a the security guard, the husband and rubber man. Hmmmm I'm going to have to rewatch that part.



Yeah, hubby and I thought it was a dream also. I still think that part was a dream


----------



## ILuvShopping

she was in a drugged state so i think part of it was a dream or hallucination. but hayden being in the room and tate attacking her again was real


----------



## admat97

Fendi213 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but why do you think the young Moira keeps trying to get Ben to sleep with her? The Older Moira seems to have a good realtionship with Vivien so why would she do that?



Did you watch the last episode yet?


----------



## MCF

I don't know how I feel about the Black Dahlia being involved in house now.  I thought it was interesting that she went to get her teeth fixed and the dentist accidentally killed her because in real life she actually did have dental issues and would put wax on her teeth to make them more attractive.  I also thought it was creative how they had the original doctor dismember her. It was like saying no real human could have done what was done to her.  I really didn't like the lesbian scene.  To the best of my knowledge Elizabeth was never involved in any lesbian activity.  It was all rumors.  I find it kind of disrespectful that so many movies and books that feature her portray her as a one dimensional overtly sexual woman with lesbian tendencies.  She was a real person that had something terrible happen to her and I think that all the sexual rumors take away from that.  

Didn't Constance say she had 4 children? So far we've only met 3.  I miss Addy. I wish they didn't take her away.


----------



## Nishi621

I'm very curious to find out who Constance's 4th child is...........................


----------



## ILuvShopping

funny cause on their facebook the 4th child is what they're all talking about too.
some people think it might be ben


----------



## mombug

Fendi213 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but why do you think the young Moira keeps trying to get Ben to sleep with her? The Older Moira seems to have a good realtionship with Vivien so why would she do that?


 
I think that she is trying to test Ben's weakness.  I don't think she has a very high opinion of men.


----------



## mombug

ILuvShopping said:


> funny cause on their facebook the 4th child is what they're all talking about too.
> some people think it might be ben


 
Wow, never even occurred to me, but maybe......... Sheesh!!


----------



## hlfinn

oh right, wasn;t ben adopted?

i think that moira keeps trying to seduce ben bc then she can convince him to dig her up in the backyard.


----------



## MM83

ILuvShopping said:


> funny cause on their facebook the 4th child is what they're all talking about too.
> *some people think it might be ben*



Really! I doubt it's Ben...but it's possible. I'm sticking with Tate was the surviving twin, the other died in birth and is now living inside Tate (either physically, with the absorbed fetus, gross, I know) or spiritually.


----------



## IrisCole

ILuvShopping said:


> funny cause on their facebook the 4th child is what they're all talking about too.
> some people think it might be ben



I'm gonna just hope that this isn't true as Tate (who would then be Ben's brother and Violet's Uncle) has been messing around with her.  That would be just wrong on soooo many different levels.  Also, Constance mentioned that only one of her children turned out physically perfect.  Since that was Tate, and Dylan McDermott is like, ridiculously hot, he's probably not the fourth child.

I just watched this episode last night on the DVR, so here's what I'm interested in:

-- Probably Violet is in the wall.  
-- After last night, I once again feel really bad for Tate.  
-- Constance's boyfriend was really sweet, and it sucks that he got killed.
-- The guy who plays The Dr. (who was also Albee on Big Love) is now officially one of my favorite actors.  He just manages crazy so well 
-- The whole spawn of satan thing seems like it's going to be tough for them to deal with - kill the babies? kill Vivian? have a little demon baby running around?


----------



## Charles

MM83 said:


> As in his mother? And one of the house ghosts? Or a Tate personality (ew, ew, ew, ew, ew)?



No, Tate didn't have sex with Constance.  Constance had sex with a ghost and Tate is the result.


----------



## MM83

Charles said:


> No, Tate didn't have sex with Constance.  Constance had sex with a ghost and Tate is the result.



OK, that makes a bit more sense. 

I'm reading through the comments on Facebook and E!, goodness gracious! These people have some really nutty theories! It actually scares me how they piece together these things. I especially love the people complaining about each episode being sillier than the last. Really, people, that's what makes it so great, there are no rules. 

Then again...my own aren't too sane.


----------



## Nishi621

Ben was adopted???????????


----------



## bellajanie84

I dont think they ever said Ben was adopted, just that he had a "dark" past.

I think Moira seduces men because she thinks so little of them since being raped by one and killed because of it. Maybe it justifies her hurting them when she knows theyd just use her.
Sidenot I totally thought Young Moira was that Racheal actress, the one that dated Marylin Manson. Turns out I was wrong!


----------



## hlfinn

oh i don't know where i came up with the ben adopted thing. dont mind me. lol


----------



## ILuvShopping

someone posted on their facebook page that ben was in a foster home or something. so something about him being in a foster home or adopted had to have been said at the show at some point.


----------



## Bagbug

I love this show. It's the best serial style show since Mad Men.  Was that a spoiler alert about Ben.  Constance has a fourth and it could be Ben, since he was a Foster Kid.  I didn't know anything about Ben other than Hayden and Boston.


----------



## hlfinn

i really thought it was mentioned on the show at some point.


----------



## ILuvShopping

not spoiler - we're just speculating


----------



## Charles

bellajanie84 said:


> I think Moira seduces men because she thinks so little of them since being raped by one and killed because of it. Maybe it justifies her hurting them when she knows theyd just use her.
> Sidenot I totally thought Young Moira was that Racheal actress, the one that dated Marylin Manson. Turns out I was wrong!




I think at first she was seducing him in order to get him to dig up her body, as evident by her drugging him and placing him on her grave, but after that, I thought she genuinely wanted him to know what was going on...kind of a test...which he passed.


----------



## Lost Girl

So excited for tonight's episode. Can't wait to find out what/who is in the wall.


----------



## dreamingisfree

Lost Girl said:


> So excited for tonight's episode. Can't wait to find out what/who is in the wall.


OMG me too. This is my families new favourite show  I wonder what's up with that baby.


----------



## ILuvShopping

amaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazing!


----------



## Nishi621

Wow, just wow! Look who was in the crawl space, yikes


----------



## admat97

Loved it!


----------



## ClassicFab

MY GOODNESS!!!!! 

I knew it!!!  I knew it!!!

I really don't get Larry; like why did he think Constance would say she loved him???? She used you, man! The scene with his kids brought tears to my eyes. Besides the cheating, I liked Constance's boyfriend.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

aaaaaaahhhhhhhhh I am SO sad for Violet!! I really, really was hoping she would be alive. Dammit! 

I'm glad we got to learn some more backstory on Tate's family...he was hurting so much as a kid. And my heart broke for Larry, he was really trying to mend things and make Tate feel more welcome. Yes he shouldn't have cheated on his wife, but yeah. The scene with his daughters and dead wife was so greusome and sad and gut-wrenching. All the dead bodies, really. It was interesting to see them with all their wounds..how come we didn't see stab wounds on Travis then?


----------



## Lost Girl

I'm so addicted to this show and sad that it is almost over. Can't wait to see what happens next week!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i also wonder why we see the wounds of some ghosts but not others. 
hayden should have a smashed in head, travis should have stab wounds. 
one of the gay guys should have a jacked up neck from it being broken and the other should have a smashed up face.

i thought the episode was great. but now the exterminator is going to be a ghost on the property!?!?

i love that tate has always known he's a ghost, he just puts on an act. i wonder if violet will tell her dad?  the scene of her trying to run off the property and just being put into a continuous loop was heart breaking.


----------



## lolitablue

Wow, even when I had my suspicions about Violet, I was in shock to see her head like that!!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

tate said she died crying... how do you die crying??? wouldn't you just pass out from OD'ing?


----------



## MM83

ILuvShopping said:


> tate said she died crying... how do you die crying??? wouldn't you just pass out from OD'ing?



Actually, you probably would cry. From what I understand, when you OD, as the pills dissolve in your stomach they eat away at the lining, causing internal bleeding. I've been told it's horribly painful and not the best way to go (I knew a girl that tried to commit suicide in high school, she's perfectly find now, too).  Although, I'm sure there are ways around this, i.e. taking a high dosage of sleeping pills prior to the handful of other pills.


----------



## bellajanie84

MM83 said:


> Actually, you probably would cry. From what I understand, when you OD, as the pills dissolve in your stomach they eat away at the lining, causing internal bleeding. I've been told it's horribly painful and not the best way to go (I knew a girl that tried to commit suicide in high school, she's perfectly find now, too).  Although, I'm sure there are ways around this, i.e. taking a high dosage of sleeping pills prior to the handful of other pills.


 

Also drinking milk before and placing a plastic bag over your head to slow down breathing..... at least that is what I saw on Nip/Tuck


----------



## ILuvShopping

MM83 said:


> Actually, you probably would cry. From what I understand, when you OD, as the pills dissolve in your stomach they eat away at the lining, causing internal bleeding. I've been told it's horribly painful and not the best way to go (I knew a girl that tried to commit suicide in high school, she's perfectly find now, too).  Although, I'm sure there are ways around this, i.e. taking a high dosage of sleeping pills prior to the handful of other pills.



ohhhhh ok. i guess that makes more sense since when tate was trying to get violet to do a fake suicide he said "i know how to make it not hurt"


----------



## lolitablue

So sad!!!!


----------



## Nishi621

ILuvShopping said:


> i also wonder why we see the wounds of some ghosts but not others.
> hayden should have a smashed in head, travis should have stab wounds.
> one of the gay guys should have a jacked up neck from it being broken and the other should have a smashed up face.
> 
> i thought the episode was great. but now the exterminator is going to be a ghost on the property!?!?
> 
> i love that tate has always known he's a ghost, he just puts on an act. i wonder if violet will tell her dad?  the scene of her trying to run off the property and just being put into a continuous loop was heart breaking.



That was heart breaking! the way she kept trying to run out the door and kept ending up back in the house. My husband also said a telling sign was when she first went out of the door that the dog across the street barked at her but the people walking him didn't even notice her!

We were also talking about why we don't see all the wounds either. Where is Hayden's wound? And, what about Tate? Wasn't he shot to death? Why don't we see his wounds? We saw the burn victims wounds, the doctor's wife wounds, and various other people. Why some people and not others??

And, who, what and where in the world is Constance's 4th child? I know it has to be something bad!


----------



## ILuvShopping

yea the moment violet went to the gates, the dog barked and she couldn't easily get the gate to open i thought "well there you have it! she's dead!" 

oh and also when tate stopped her from going to school.


----------



## hlfinn

i didn't understand the wounds thing either. does anyone know what larry's wife meant about him being "on the cusp"? i thought it was so sad when he asked why he could see her/them now.   also so sad for violet. though how on earth tate thought it was best to hide her body is beyond me.  they're going to find her at some point.  won't it seem like one of her parents killed her since she's been hidden in the crawl space? how are they going to explain that they thought she was alive?


----------



## bellajanie84

hlfinn said:


> i didn't understand the wounds thing either. does anyone know what larry's wife meant about him being "on the cusp"? i thought it was so sad when he asked why he could see her/them now.   also so sad for violet. though how on earth tate thought it was best to hide her body is beyond me.  they're going to find her at some point.  won't it seem like one of her parents killed her since she's been hidden in the crawl space? how are they going to explain that they thought she was alive?


 

I thought someone said before ghost can choose to appear however they want. If i had to guess I'd think the children have no idea how they look since they are innocent, maybe it's to make a bigger.... splash. Seeing his little girls burnt up must hurt more then seeing them normal. 

I don't understand why Larry turned himself in either. The only thing I kept thinking was  Travis is going to be so ****ed that he wont be a star! I mean the Black Dahila was a mystery, that is what kept her on front pages. If anything Larry will be the star now since they always pay more attention to killer than the victims.


----------



## Nishi621

bellajanie84 said:


> I thought someone said before ghost can choose to appear however they want. If i had to guess I'd think the children have no idea how they look since they are innocent, maybe it's to make a bigger.... splash. Seeing his little girls burnt up must hurt more then seeing them normal.
> 
> I don't understand why Larry turned himself in either. The only thing I kept thinking was  Travis is going to be so ****ed that he wont be a star! I mean the Black Dahila was a mystery, that is what kept her on front pages. If anything Larry will be the star now since they always pay more attention to killer than the victims.




I don't remember hearing that about the wounds, but, interesting theory. I love this show, going to miss it when the season is over! Does anyone know when the last episode is?


----------



## CourtneyMc22

That was my same thought about the wound issue....ghosts can choose to show themselves to a living person or not, so it would seem that they could choose _how_ to show themselves as well. For example, the original dead wife was still in denial that she shot herself, so she was shown the way she actually died (with a bullet wound in her head). Maybe once you figure out you're dead, you get more power over your appearance.  The gay couple, Moira, Travis, Tate all know they're dead. Violet would look the same (I guess) b/c it's not like she had any wounds/visible markings on her body as she died. It's not 100%, but it certainly makes sense as a theory. 

I thought last night was AMAZING, Larry's family and Violet were both gut-wrenching. Another poster mentioned that it's almost over, _*when is the finale??? *_


----------



## prof ash

LOVED the episode! I thought violet was dead but hoped she wasnt, which made her realization of her death even more sad after not seeing her past week. I love her absence from last week's episode, to leave the viewers to question "where's Violet?" just like people IRL are- schoolmates and the people who aren't in the house. 

I am still wondering who Constance's 4th child was.

 I am scared that Viv will return home, the ghosts will kill her and Ben once the babies are born, kill them too, and we'll be left with a few more arguing, unsettled spirits roaming the house, fighting over who gets the babies. The house's cycle will just continue, and we'll see a new family move in. That's what I'm hoping doesn't happen, but how are the messes of life, Ben and Vivien, going to stop it?


----------



## prof ash

Wanted to add... In terms of the ghosts appearing to the living in different ways, as in with or without their wounds, it's not always how they choose to be seen but also how the living choose to see them. Like Moira said, Ben was finally seeing things for what they really are. Larry realizes he is at fault for his family's death, thus seeing what happened to them with their burns. Constance lives in her dream world, and I can't imagine her seeing Tate will all the bullet holes. That would have to mean she realized how much she screwed him up and could see everything for what it is. Does that make sense? Anyway it ends... Loooove this show!


----------



## lolitablue

I read that the finale is December 21st!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

lolitablue said:


> I read that the finale is December 21st!!



Sad!!


----------



## Lost Girl

Nishi621 said:


> I don't remember hearing that about the wounds, but, interesting theory. I love this show, going to miss it when the season is over! Does anyone know when the last episode is?




The finale is December 21st. I heard it was supposed to be a 90 minute episode, but it's not being listed that way in the TV Guide.


----------



## admat97

bellajanie84 said:


> Also drinking milk before* and placing a plastic bag over your head *to slow down breathing..... at least that is what I saw on Nip/Tuck



LMAO...I don't know why I thought this was funny. Wouldn't this cause death?


----------



## ClassicFab

ILuvShopping said:


> *i also wonder why we see the wounds of some ghosts but not others. *
> 
> i love that tate has always known he's a ghost, he just puts on an act. i wonder if violet will tell her dad?  the scene of her trying to run off the property and just being put into a continuous loop was heart breaking.



I asked the same awhile ago during the Halloween episode. I wonder if it depends on your personality or the way you die. I think someone said that maybe they can choose when to display their wounds. But after this episode I was thinking maybe the house plays tricks, like with Moira, and presents them different ways to different people. I don't know, this show has my mind running! 

Tate is doing too much for me, I don't know why he had to attack Ben. He's too manipulative; did they mention the whereabouts of Constance's fourth child?

ETA: I should read every post before responding, ashvwb14 already covered the wound thing, lol!


----------



## Chantilly0379

Please excuse me if this is scrambled up but sometimes I get these epi confused w each other...when Violet lied to the cops about what happened with her and Vivian, didn't she and Violet leave the house, if I'm not mistaken wasn't that after the suicide attempted.  If it was, how was she able to leave then?


----------



## ILuvShopping

Chantilly0379 said:


> Please excuse me if this is scrambled up but sometimes I get these epi confused w each other...when Violet lied to the cops about what happened with her and Vivian, didn't she and Violet leave the house, if I'm not mistaken wasn't that after the suicide attempted.  If it was, how was she able to leave then?



they only made it to the car but then the ghosts of the people who attacked them early on showed up in the back seat and they ran screaming back into the house. they were still on the property when they were sitting inside the car.


----------



## ILuvShopping

violet's first attempt out of the house she made it to the gate, but once she went through the gate and stepped out onto city property she was put into the loop to come back inside the house.
then when we saw her repeatedly run through the front door, we didn't see how far she actually go before the house would turn her around to come right back in.


----------



## prof ash

^ totally agree- we weren't able to see how far Violet got. However, Hayden and Tate both left the house before- Hayden was only at the gate, though, so still on the property, and Tate went out on Halloween, a day when the dead can roam freely. The only thing I can think is that the house has a hold on the spirits so that if they have the intention of leaving, it pulls them closer, whereas Hayden and Tate had no intention of straight up fleeing the house, so its hold on them wasn't as strong. Just a thought. The house wants to keep those spirits in!

Don't know if anyone has said this, but are you torn on your feelings about Tate and Violet's relationship? I'm angry that Violet died, but now that I know Tate didn't do it, and feel even worse for him after watching the dinner scene, I find their spirit love a bit romantic. Though when Violet asked Tate what they were supposed to do now that they're dead, and he said to stay like this forever, she looked pretty freaked. Definitely shows how desperate everyone is to have what they think they want- a love story romance, a perfect family, etc... True American horror story with the lengths people will go to to make their lives what they think they should be.


----------



## chowlover2

Nishi621 said:


> I don't remember hearing that about the wounds, but, interesting theory. I love this show, going to miss it when the season is over! Does anyone know when the last episode is?


 2 more episodes, next week is called Birth, and the finale is called Afterbirth and I believe is going to be a 90 min episode.


----------



## ILuvShopping

when hayden was 'off' the property (ie when she was calling to travis) she was basically still on the property because she was on the structure/bricks of the gates. i think since violet took a flying leep out of the gate the house instantly pulled her back.
so i agree - the house knew violet wanted to leave and it made sure she couldn't.

i also got the same vibe during that scene with tate and violet. i think she's too young to want to be with someone forever and i almost felt bad for her. whether she likes it or not, she's stuck with tate.that dude is OBSESSED with her. that has to be a scary feeling to some degree.


----------



## Gurzzy

I just watched it! What a good episode! Poor Violet, you can tell she regrets it all and that she isn't keen about spending forever with Tate trapped in the house. I wonder if the rest of her family will find out or if they will die before then.


----------



## MJDaisy

what about when hayden was in the cop car? that was def off the property.


----------



## savvy23

Wasn't that on Halloween though?  She can travel anywhere that night.


----------



## bagshopr

And Hayden vanished from the guard's car en route to the police station, so she did not really get to leave the house.


----------



## savvy23

bagshopr said:
			
		

> And Hayden vanished from the guard's car en route to the police station, so she did not really get to leave the house.



Yes didn't she vanish right before the morning when it was still considered halloween night?  I think all the ghosts disappeared home or just disappeared once halloween was officially over.


----------



## ClassicFab

ash14vwb said:


> Don't know if anyone has said this, but are you torn on your feelings about Tate and Violet's relationship?


 
I'm not because he has been manipulative the whole time. I didn't want them together from the beginning. I think if Violet wouldn't have committed suicide, he would have killed her to keep her there.  He sort of drove her to the suicide with his lies.


----------



## labelwhore04

Tate is a psycho. I think violet was starting to realize it, like when they were playing cards and tate was like "now we'll be together forever" and violet kinda just stared at him blankly. That gave me the impression that she was thinking "$hit, i'm screwed"


----------



## IrisCole

Loved the episode.  I was so sad for Violet when she was in the hallway and said, "I don't want to die."  Even though that was right before we found out for sure, it was clear and HEARTBREAKING.  

And then when Tate said, "The same way it's always been." And you could see Violet realizing what it meant that she was stuck in the house.

So good.


----------



## Chantilly0379

ILuvShopping said:


> they only made it to the car but then the ghosts of the people who attacked them early on showed up in the back seat and they ran screaming back into the house. they were still on the property when they were sitting inside the car.


 

I thought so but I wasn't sure...THANKS


----------



## Dawn

oooooh this week's episode was soo good! i really did not see that coming (Violet) but was wondering who was going to die in the house...each episode has one person die there and we hadn't seen it yet. so sad that it was violet and will be even sadder when her parents find out/realize.

does anyone know if this has been picked up for a season 2? 

i felt a bit better about tate after we got the whole story about what happened to violet, but he's definitely still psycho.


----------



## Nishi621

chowlover2 said:


> 2 more episodes, next week is called Birth, and the finale is called Afterbirth and I believe is going to be a 90 min episode.



woo!


----------



## admat97

I read that it was picked up for a second season. 

In a sick way, I like psycho Tate. Psycho is sexy in tv shows to me.


----------



## IrisCole

admat97 said:


> I read that it was picked up for a second season.
> 
> *In a sick way, I like psycho Tate. Psycho is sexy in tv shows to me.*


----------



## MJDaisy

labelwhore04 said:


> Tate is a psycho. I think violet was starting to realize it, like when they were playing cards and tate was like "now we'll be together forever" and violet kinda just stared at him blankly. That gave me the impression that she was thinking "$hit, i'm screwed"



poor violet. at least she killed herself rather than tate killing her....


----------



## CourtneyMc22

admat97 said:


> I read that it was picked up for a second season.
> 
> *In a sick way, I like psycho Tate. Psycho is sexy in tv shows to me.*


This is SO true!!!


----------



## IrisCole

There's an interesting piece about the show on Salon, for anyone who's interested: http://entertainment.salon.com/2011/12/08/the_controlled_madness_of_american_horror_story/


----------



## ILuvShopping

haha that article was kinda funny. basically saying don't expect much and just enjoy it for what it is until the creator's minds get distracted to something else lol


----------



## sbelle

IrisCole said:


> There's an interesting piece about the show on Salon, for anyone who's interested: http://entertainment.salon.com/2011/12/08/the_controlled_madness_of_american_horror_story/



Thanks for posting!


I keep wondering how many more dead people can live in that house?   

I am sad that Violet is dead.


----------



## robbins65

I'm sad too.  But now Vivien won't want to move with her daughter there.
Going to miss this show.  How many new eps. are there?  2 or 3?


----------



## MM83

^^ 2, I believe. 

Just watched the whole episode, awesome. Poor Violet.  But we already knew she was dead. I even felt bad for old Larry. It was a sad episode.


----------



## ILuvShopping

robbins65 said:


> I'm sad too.  But now Vivien won't want to move with her daughter there.
> Going to miss this show.  How many new eps. are there?  2 or 3?



ohhhh good call! i bet she doesn't want to leave the house OR she kills herself so she can be with violet. or maybe she dies from child birth

two episodes left. this week and next.


----------



## IrisCole

I can see them having her die in childbirth.  I would love, love, love to see a season where Ben has to deal with dead wife, dead daughter running around with Tate, and dead mistress.  Love.

But... for the show to keep up it's current pace, there could be no one left standing by the end of the season.

I'm also curious how they'll keep the scarier moments of the show going, esp. since we know so much more about the house and ghosts now.


----------



## chowlover2

I can definitely see Viv die in childbirth. I have no idea what they will do with Ben, but that's part of the fun. It's going to be 2 exciting episodes!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i wonder that too... how they will keep the 'shock' factor going in season two.


----------



## chowlover2

I imagine they will kill the Harmons off, and another family will move in and they will have problems with all the ghosts. I am wondering about the babies though, it seems the house, the spirits and Constance all want them.


----------



## Sinarta

I believe Ben and his baby will get out of the house and move somewhere leaving Vivian, Violet and Tate's spawn there in the house. I also think Vivian will die at childbirth.


----------



## MJDaisy

oh man i cannot wait for tonights episode!!! perez posted some sneak clips, it looks SO GOOD


----------



## Chantilly0379

Oooo CAN"T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Though I have to wait til my recorder is half way through before I start so I can ff through the commericals...weird I KNOW!


----------



## Nishi621

Yay, it's American Horror night!  My Wednesdays are not going to be the same once this show finishes for the season


----------



## Nishi621

Sinarta said:


> I believe Ben and his baby will get out of the house and move somewhere leaving Vivian, Violet and Tate's spawn there in the house. I also think Vivian will die at childbirth.




OOh that would be interesting....................................


----------



## MJDaisy

Sinarta said:


> I believe Ben and his baby will get out of the house and move somewhere leaving Vivian, Violet and Tate's spawn there in the house. I also think Vivian will die at childbirth.



that's smart! i think i would like that outcome the best honestly. I hope viv dies in the house just for violet's sake.


----------



## IrisCole

Has anyone else seen this? The American Horror Story house is for sale!! http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20553580,00.html

Now, where did I plant that money tree...


----------



## H_addict

The house is gorgeous! I vote "yes" btw ...


----------



## chowlover2

If only I could hit the lottery, I love the Tiffany glass and tile fireplaces.


----------



## labelwhore04

IrisCole said:


> Has anyone else seen this? The American Horror Story house is for sale!! http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20553580,00.html
> 
> Now, where did I plant that money tree...



If i lived there i would constantly be seeing ghosts, i'm way too paranoid!


----------



## IrisCole

chowlover2 said:


> If only I could hit the lottery, I love the Tiffany glass and tile fireplaces.



Maybe if we all pool our money together...


----------



## ClassicFab

I'm hoping that Vivien makes it out alive. I would like for her and the normal baby to make it out and possibly live in the neighborhood. Let those ghosts fight over the demon baby! I could see Ben dying in the house and a new family moving in. He would keep his practice and see clients and the new family wouldn't suspect anything.

I secretly want Vivien and the security guard to be together; I'm holding out hope


----------



## chowlover2

I like the security guard as well! Was hoping that was going to happen when she and Ben split.


----------



## ILuvShopping

ahhhh so excited for next week!!!! i can't wait to see how this ends.


----------



## ClassicFab

I'm so upset over this! Can't wait for next week!


----------



## MJDaisy

i knewwww viv was gonna die! i'm happy she did but only because of violet. i was so moved when she said "but i didn't lose my baby" and kissed violet. tate is such a monster and i was glad to be reminded of all of his bad deeds in this episode. it's so odd how the show has made me love him so much when he has done so much evil.

GREAT EPISODE.


----------



## northernbelle33

I still love Tate...I felt bad for him...

I know that's messed up >.<


----------



## chowlover2

violet & Tate are such wonderful actors, and they are both so young. It was such a moving episode, can't wait for the finale next week.


----------



## prof ash

Soooo good! I have a question that someone may have better ideas about. When Viv got her first ultrasound (I think it was an ultrasound) and the nurse freaked out, saying that what she saw wasn't human, why do you think no other doctors have seen the baby as appearing as grotesque as she did? Do you think because she was very religious and more keen to seeing evil? Or because the devil, or a baby formed from evil, whichever we think the baby is, can show itself in any way to humans? I am thinking of The Devil's Advocate with Keanu (sp) Reeves when the lady with Al Pacino tries  to seduce him so they can have a human devil... The devil can appear any way he wants.

Also... Why was the baby born so perfectly? Because that's how the ghosts want him to seem?  He had normal baby cries but of course isn't normal... Did we get a glimpse of him in the sink? I couldn't tell. Last thing.. Is the infanata a ghost? Dumb question, I know. Thank you!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i don't think we saw what the baby looked like. 
constance obviously knew it was tate's so that makes me believe it doesn't look normal.

and in the beginning scene with tate has a little boy infanata was no longer a baby.... which means it grows.... ? at that point it looked like an old man. but it has to be dead in order to come and go as it does.


----------



## Sinarta

Great episode but for some reason, I do not think the baby that lived is Tate's. And I still think Ben is going to get out with the baby and Vivian and Violet are going to help him. That birth scene was brutal to me (I dont have children) and it was interesting to see how some of the ghost came together to help.


----------



## Nishi621

I knew Vivienne was going to die! And, yes, that scene with Violet was very touching!

I don't believe that one baby died. When that baby came out and they said it was a stillbirth, the doctor handed the baby off to his wife who walked away smiling, made me think they lied about the baby being stillborn just so they could give it to the wife. And, I also expected Tate's baby to look evil/devilish considering the circumstances, yet, Constance and Moira seemed to think the child looked perfect.

And, the thing in the basement that was messing with Tate? I heard the doctor's wife call it Thaddeus, which was her baby's name, right? but, the thing in the basement was not a baby, it looked way older. So, was it her baby or not? And, if it was her baby, how is it older? Shouldn't it still be the age it was when it died? And, while we are at it, why has Moira aged?


----------



## Nishi621

Sinarta said:


> Great episode but for some reason, I do not think the baby that lived is Tate's. And I still think Ben is going to get out with the baby and Vivian and Violet are going to help him. That birth scene was brutal to me (I dont have children) and it was interesting to see how some of the ghost came together to help.




During the birth scene, you knew she was going to die, that was WAY too much blood for normal childbirth. I mean, there is blood, but not that much!

BTW, interesting how most of the house was conspiring to keep them there, the twins disabling the car, etc..  It's strange how the ghosts were working together...


----------



## bellajanie84

I know the ghost came together to "help" but anyone else feel it wasn't to help it was to keep their babies there. I think the human baby was a stillborn, but since it died that is why the lady was smiling, she finally got her baby.  I think the baby that stayed alive was Tate's baby, and I'm thinking it looks normal.  I really didn't think Viv was going to die!!


----------



## bellajanie84

Oh yeah Infanta was brough back to live by the dr, that is what bit his wife (can't remember her name) when she tried to breast feed him. So maybe he dies older, he could have been a baby when they made him, i don;t know. I hope they clearify why he looks so old.


----------



## TinksDelite

Woot!!! Jessica got nominated for Golden Globe - Best Supporting Actress in a TV Series, Mini Series or Movie !!!

And the show got a nomination for Best TV Series Drama!!!


----------



## Charles

Yeah, so the baby that was stillborn technically died in the house, yes?  So that means it's alive within the walls.  Hence why first owner guy gave it to his wife.

So it looks like everyone seems to be happy except for Hayden??  Hayden still wants a baby.


----------



## Sinarta

^^That's a good question Charles but with the baby being born dead, do you think it will come back? And what is up with almost everyone is that house wanting a baby? Guess Ben is going to have to fight Constance to get that baby.


----------



## prof ash

^ that's what I'm wondering too... Thaddeus is the infanata, or parts of him are at least, but we know it's not possible that the doctor could've actually created a Frankenstein that would actually stay alive. Unless he did, and it died quickly, and its ghost aged.


----------



## prof ash

Never mind, already answered. By the time I can get back on my phone to finish writing, you guys clarify everything


----------



## MissTiss

This show fracks my brain up!!  For some reason, Vivian was one of my least favorite characters even though I think the actress is excellent, but I cried buckets she died and when she told Violet that she didn't lose her baby.   

And Z.Quinto is amazing.  I couldn't take my eyes off him tonight.  And I'm so glad he told Violet that Tate is a monster even in death (Still can't help but love Tate).   

The whole episode amazed me.  I couldn't delete it from the DVR!   I have thoughts that could go on for days, but I'll stop here.


----------



## Nishi621

TinksDelite said:


> Woot!!! Jessica got nominated for Golden Globe - Best Supporting Actress in a TV Series, Mini Series or Movie !!!
> 
> And the show got a nomination for Best TV Series Drama!!!



Very cool! Jessica needs to win an Emmy for this role! The guy who plays Tate is also excellent


----------



## Nishi621

Charles said:


> Yeah, so the baby that was stillborn technically died in the house, yes?  So that means it's alive within the walls.  Hence why first owner guy gave it to his wife.
> 
> So it looks like everyone seems to be happy except for Hayden??  Hayden still wants a baby.




Hmm, didn't think of that Charles! The baby was stillborn (or, so they said), which means it died in her womb, and I'm assuming, that happened while she was in the house, so, yeah, guess you would be right. The stillborn baby would be "alive" in the house. Interesting concept


----------



## ClassicFab

ash14vwb said:


> Also... Why was the baby born so perfectly? Because that's how the ghosts want him to seem?  He had normal baby cries but of course isn't normal... *Did we get a glimpse of him in the sink?* I couldn't tell. Last thing.. *Is the infanata a ghost?* Dumb question, I know. Thank you!



I'm wondering about the baby in the sink and that nurse's vision as well. The baby in the preview for next week looked normal, so is it the house presenting it that way? Like Moira?

I think the Infantana is like the other ghosts. The doctor used a heart from one of the aborted babies (I think or either it was the aborted baby's mother) and then "brought it back to life." So I'm guessing since that soul died in the house but the heart was placed inside his body, the infantana is like one of the other ghosts, trapped in the house. 

 that sounds SO WEIRD as I read it back to myself 





bellajanie84 said:


> *I know the ghost came together to "help" but anyone else feel it wasn't to help it was to keep their babies there.* I think the human baby was a stillborn, but since it died that is why the lady was smiling, she finally got her baby.  I think the baby that stayed alive was Tate's baby, and I'm thinking it looks normal.  I really didn't think Viv was going to die!!



I was thinking the same! I actually thought that the doctor did something to prolong the bleeding so that Vivien would die. I'm sorry, but I wouldn't trust him to do any medical procedures. 

I was wondering if that baby died while she was at the asylum. Or if that baby is dead at all. I don't trust the doctor; he could have said that to give that baby to his wife. I don't know, this show has me all confused. 

Is anybody wondering about the medium, the story she told to expel the ghosts and how she reacted towards Tate?


----------



## Nishi621

I think her reaction to Tate is because of the violent crime he committed at the school. As for the story about banishing ghosts, yeah, that was BS. But, she was able to tell that Violet was truly dead, something that not even Constance seems to know yet


----------



## ILuvShopping

yea i think her reaction to tate was because of his evil nature. since she was speaking about the evil force in the house. i kinda think she was talking about him.


----------



## Nishi621

And why did Tate kill the gay guys? Just being evil or is there a reason I have missed?


----------



## ClassicFab

^^ because they were going to break up and not have a baby. I guess it was to punish them for upsetting the doctor's wife.

ETA: I understand what you guys are saying about her reaction. But did it seem like she couldn't look at him? In that scene it looked like she didn't turn to face him until he was gone. I guess I'm a bit confused because isn't Tate the person she's discussed with Constance? If not, then why is Constance paying her? Shouldn't she "understand" Tate a bit more? Unless there is more about Tate that we don't know yet.


----------



## MJDaisy

Nishi621 said:


> And why did Tate kill the gay guys? Just being evil or is there a reason I have missed?



i think it was bc they decided they were not going to have a baby so he wanted new people to move in.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

MJDaisy said:


> i think it was bc they decided they were not going to have a baby so he wanted new people to move in.


 

I think you're right on this! I think Tate's been trying to help the doctor's wife get a baby for a little while.


----------



## Nishi621

ClassicFab said:


> ^^ because they were going to break up and not have a baby. I guess it was to punish them for upsetting the doctor's wife.



Oh wow, I never made that connection!! Interesting!

OK, then, here's another question (I think someone else asked this). 

but, if Tate's plumbing works well enough to make a baby with Viv, then why wouldn't Nora's (the doctor's wife) plumbing work also? Why couldn't Tate just make a baby with her?


----------



## TinksDelite

Nishi621 said:


> Oh wow, I never made that connection!! Interesting!
> 
> OK, then, here's another question (I think someone else asked this).
> 
> but, if Tate's plumbing works well enough to make a baby with Viv, then why wouldn't Nora's (the doctor's wife) plumbing work also? Why couldn't Tate just make a baby with her?


 
I discussed this very point w/ someone this morning.. my take is that male ghosts can impregnate humans but that female ghosts cannot conceive.


----------



## bellajanie84

sarahloveslouis said:


> I think you're right on this! I think Tate's been trying to help the doctor's wife get a baby for a little while.


 
Which makes no sense because the guy were shown talking about fixing up the home to sell it. He is just evil because a home so large would have probably brought in a family!


----------



## ClassicFab

Nishi621 said:


> Oh wow, I never made that connection!! Interesting!
> 
> OK, then, here's another question (I think someone else asked this).
> 
> *but, if Tate's plumbing works well enough to make a baby with Viv, then why wouldn't Nora's (the doctor's wife) plumbing work also? Why couldn't Tate just make a baby with her?*



Because they are both dead, so I don't think a baby could be born. But since Vivien was living, his demon sperm was able to thrive. And that's probably why the other baby was stillborn, because the demon baby sucked the life out of it.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

TinksDelite said:


> I discussed this very point w/ someone this morning.. my take is that male ghosts can impregnate humans but that female ghosts cannot conceive.


 
Sorry to make this leap, but it reminds me of Twilight - Breaking Dawn. In the book it discusses that a female vampire cannot carry a baby because they do not age, and therefore cannot develop an embryo/fetus. 

But as we all should be aware by now, Bella DID get pregnant with a vampire baby, so I wonder if the same effects are in play with dead people/dead wombs. LOL


----------



## Nishi621

ClassicFab said:


> Because they are both dead, so I don't think a baby could be born. But since Vivien was living, his demon sperm was able to thrive. And that's probably why the other baby was stillborn, because the demon baby sucked the life out of it.



interesting points about the baby making. And, I agree with you about the demon baby basically killing the other baby in the womb. the doctor last night said one baby was more than thriving and ready to come out and the other one was in bad shape


----------



## northernbelle33

ash14vwb said:


> ^ that's what I'm wondering too... Thaddeus is the infanata, or parts of him are at least, but we know it's not possible that the doctor could've actually created a Frankenstein that would actually stay alive. Unless he did, and it died quickly, and its ghost aged.



I think Infantata stayed alive long enough to age (and I think he may have aged and died faster than a normal human would) and died and became a ghost prior to Tate's run-in with him.

We know it lived longer than Charles and Nora did at least, since Nora said she tried to kill it but failed.


----------



## ILuvShopping

^^ good point. we have no idea how long that house went empty and the infantana lived after nora and charles died. nora said she tried to kill it but it wouldn't die.


----------



## chowlover2

I am waiting for Viv to meet up with Hayden now that she has passed, you know she doesn't want Hayden to have her baby.


----------



## Gurzzy

I just watched the episode SO GOOD! Something is going to be wrong with the baby, there is no way it can be normal. I am pretty certain the other one was still born since it didn't cry at all...it seemed to make Nora happy though.


----------



## ILuvShopping

chowlover2 said:


> I am waiting for Viv to meet up with Hayden now that she has passed, you know she doesn't want Hayden to have her baby.


ohhhhhh!!!! that should be GOOD!  i didnt even think of that.


----------



## sbelle

I keep wondering what the heck could possibly happen next season!  They have killed almost everyone off.


----------



## ClassicFab

^^^ I think a new family will move in for every season.


----------



## chowlover2

I think that's the whole idea. Kill one family this year and start with another next year.


----------



## IrisCole

I think the Infantata is probably a ghost, but we just see it as older, kind of in the same way that Moira was killed when she was a young girl, but most people see her as an older woman (even if she had survived, she still wouldn't be that old in her "living" life).

I'm also curious as to which baby survived - just because one of the babies was stronger, it doesn't necessarily mean that it was Tate's.  

And I do still feel bad for Tate.  While I think we got to see just how manipulative Tate can be (when he tried to seduce Chad's husband/BF), it's hard to fault him for how he turned out.  Constance was always drunk, his real father was a cheat/rapist and then out of the picture, and we're led to believe he was raised by a depressed ghost in a house full of other dead people.  Not the super sunniest of upbringings.


----------



## Sinarta

I dont think Tate's baby survived. All the ghost in the house are so hung up on getting a baby, they just took the first one that came alive. And I think they just want us to believe Tate's baby lived but I still think Vivian and Violet are going to help Ben get out the house with his baby.

Next season, I wonder how Vivian and Violet will react to the new home owners and what will be their story.


----------



## scarlet555

Did Vivien die to give her good soul to her baby?  Wishful thinking.  Hopefully the baby who lived is the good baby-of course... chances are low.  I can't believe Vivien is dead!


----------



## ILuvShopping

the moment i saw that doctor working on her i knew she was a goner.
i always assumed that all of his patients died.


----------



## Nishi621

Plus, he's a doctor from what? the 1920s?? It's not like he's up on modern medical practices, he gave her ether for crying out loud, lol!


----------



## IrisCole

Nishi621 said:


> Plus, he's a doctor from what? the 1920s?? It's not like he's up on modern medical practices, *he gave her ether for crying out loud, lol!*



Even real without-any-problems childbirth looks painful - I'd take whatever drugs someone passed in my direction!


----------



## prof ash

Omg, when he said he needed to use forceps or whatever he use to get the 2nd baby out, and Vivien was screaming and said, "I feel like it's tearing me apart," or something similar, I feel like the doc was actually cutting her to cause more bleeding... That way, another body to mutilate, and she couldn't physically leave the house with the live baby, which he could eventually kill and keep as a ghost baby. Even though Nora got the first baby, I can see the ghosts fighting for it- Hayden, the couple, Vivien, and of course the living- Constance versus Ben.


----------



## kateincali

I didn't get the impression he did it on purpose, but I suppose that makes sense given his history.

I gotta say that scene made me squirm. I have a high tolerance for blood and violence, but show me someone giving birth and I feel like passing out until it's over.


----------



## MJDaisy

ILuvShopping said:


> *the moment i saw that doctor working on her i knew she was a goner.*
> i always assumed that all of his patients died.



i thought the same.


----------



## lolitablue

I am soooo excited about tonight!!!!!


----------



## Nishi621

^Us too!!


----------



## chowlover2

I can't wait!


----------



## Gurzzy

I can't watch it until tomorrow but I'm also so excited!!!


----------



## admat97

That did not vaguely resemble childbirth. I've had three with no meds so I know it hurts, but not like that. She was being butchered.


----------



## MM83

I have to wait until Friday to watch it.    I may sneak a few minutes in tonight though, dang those conflicting DVR shows.


----------



## ClassicFab

O.M.G.

What is going to happen to that poor baby now? Does this episode look fuzzy to anyone else? Are we seeing it through the baby's POV or Ben's?


----------



## ClassicFab

O.M.G.

What is going to happen to that poor baby now? Does this episode look fuzzy to anyone else? Are we seeing it through the baby's POV or Ben's?


----------



## lolitablue

I am not getting it right now!!! OMG!! This is getting crazier and crazier!!!!


----------



## Nishi621

I am not happy with what just happened, not happy at all. I am actually a bit shocked about it. And, where is the baby now?


----------



## ClassicFab

Travis ftw!!!! Ftmfw!!!!


----------



## prof ash

I'm not happy to see a new couple. This just dawned on me after Moira said there are good spirits who don't want to seeker suffering... Can't the good ghosts set the house on fire! What traditionally happens in movies to spirits when the house is burnt down? Does it set them free or do they roam the ground/new structure built?


----------



## ClassicFab

Where the hell is Violet???? Gabe needs her.


----------



## ClassicFab

ash14vwb said:


> I'm not happy to see a new couple. This just dawned on me after Moira said there are good spirits who don't want to seeker suffering... Can't the good ghosts set the house on fire! What traditionally happens in movies to spirits when the house is burnt down? Does it set them free or do they roam the ground/new structure built?



I guess it would just come back up, just as the ghosts do. Like when Hayden had her throat cut, or when Vivien/Ben killed each other and got back up.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

This episode has been a fest for the first 70 minutes....I think the birth episode would have made a much better finale episode.


----------



## lolitablue

Gosh! They lost me a little!!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Wait, it's over?!?!? I thought it was supposed to be 90 minutes....the pacing was all off to me in that episode. I think they messed up when they decided to trim down the longer finale into a shorter episode. That was a major let down, IMO.


----------



## chowlover2

I didn't see the new family coming and going so quickly. The ending with Constance and the baby surprised me as well. I can't wait for season 2.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'm not sure how i feel about this episode. i think if the original couple/family can remain major characters then i will be happy.
i was sooooo not happy about the new family and i'm glad they wrote them out super duper fast. that actress really bugs me for some reason so i was hoping i wouldn't have to watch her for an entire season lol

it does appear as though they might go in a different direction next season. my guess is that they'll focus more on the relationships of the ghosts in the house - and what will become of tate's demon child.


----------



## MJDaisy

ClassicFab said:


> O.M.G.
> 
> What is going to happen to that poor baby now? Does this episode look fuzzy to anyone else? Are we seeing it through the baby's POV or Ben's?



i think it was fuzzy when they are ghosts. it annoyed me!


what a WEIRD EPISODE. not what i expected at all. i cant decide if i loved it or hated it.


----------



## IrisCole

OMG.  I was not at all prepared for what happened to Ben.  Like, that was brilliant.

I agree that the pacing in this episode was weird, but I think that once they got past the first 10-15 minutes, it was just about setting up season two.  

Overall, I really liked this season.  I'm excited to see what the second season will look like!


----------



## chowlover2

I think that's why I like the show in general, it's like nothing else that has been on TV before. The writers take some things out of movies and give them their own peculiar twist. I wonder how long Constance is going to be able to keep the devil baby quiet. Now that he's walking and talking she had better watch out.


----------



## northernbelle33

I loved it. So funny and messed up!


----------



## scarlet555

Hated it!


----------



## scarlet555

It took me a while to like the Harmon characters, they were a gleam of hope, each living character.   So what, everyone is better off dead?   I hope the baby in the house is alive and living...  My interest otherwise has waned...


----------



## chowlover2

I like the Harmons much better now that they are dead. There was so much mistrust and suspicion between them. Now they are working together against the other spirits in the house. Am very curious how Hayden & Viv are going to get along...


----------



## lolitablue

The ghosts have invaded and the house must be sold!! Makes me wonder who is moving in next and which ghosts are going to disappear for next season!!!


----------



## Lost Girl

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> I like the Harmons much better now that they are dead. There was so much mistrust and suspicion between them. Now they are working together against the other spirits in the house. Am very curious how Hayden & Viv are going to get along...



I also like the Harmons better dead. I was excited about a new family moving in for season 2, but now I'm nervous cause I did not like that new family last night. Might be more interesting if they have a new family every couple episodes and the focus is the Harmons scaring them away.


----------



## Nishi621

ILuvShopping said:


> i'm not sure how i feel about this episode. i think if the original couple/family can remain major characters then i will be happy.
> i was sooooo not happy about the new family and i'm glad they wrote them out super duper fast. that actress really bugs me for some reason so i was hoping i wouldn't have to watch her for an entire season lol
> 
> it does appear as though they might go in a different direction next season. my guess is that they'll focus more on the relationships of the ghosts in the house - and what will become of tate's demon child.



This is what hubby and I decided, that the next season is going to focus more on the relationships between the various ghosts in the house, Tate's nanny killing demon child and that baby in the ghost house. I think that could be interesting


----------



## Nishi621

Oh, and I was not at all thrilled with Ben being killed, that really bothered me for some reason


----------



## sarahloveslouis

An interesting article with an interview with Ryan Murphy!

He says that it will be a NEW house in a new location (although some Season One characters make appearances?)...

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/45768576/ns/today-entertainment/


----------



## scarlet555

That would not be good^^ if the old character were to be gone.  Also, I read that Connie Britton was on taking a break from the show to be with her adopted son?  I can't even remember where I got that from.  So it could be that they will focus on a new house.


----------



## robotindisguise

I think Ryan Murphy has no damn idea what he's doing. 

I was going to try and stay away from finale spoilers since we're a few eps behind, but looks as if nothing much happened. and there were no answers to anything!


----------



## MJDaisy

sadddd....i feel like i have unanswered questions from season 1 still.


----------



## Gurzzy

I'll miss the Harmon's, and Constance for sure. Season 2 will either be amazing or a complete failure. I'm sure whoever the new family is we'll grow attached to them too 

Any hints on the theme for next season as Murphy said in the article?


----------



## Nishi621

sarahloveslouis said:


> An interesting article with an interview with Ryan Murphy!
> 
> He says that it will be a NEW house in a new location (although some Season One characters make appearances?)...
> 
> http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/45768576/ns/today-entertainment/



That stinks!


----------



## IrisCole

sarahloveslouis said:


> An interesting article with an interview with Ryan Murphy!
> 
> He says that it will be a NEW house in a new location (although some Season One characters make appearances?)...
> 
> http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/45768576/ns/today-entertainment/



I just read this and am in love with this idea!! I'll miss some of the characters - Tate especially - but my biggest concern was that with so much familiarity, the house/show wouldn't be able to deliver any scares - it would just be a cheesy show about a family of ghosts.  If the show switches venues each season, that would (hopefully) take care of that.

If there was a clue in the last three episodes about the new location, I'd have to say Florida.  Unless someone mentions another place that they brought up?


----------



## CourtneyMc22

That may be the dumbest idea I've ever heard, IMO. Wow, I really can't believe it!!! I assumed that there would be a new family, but an entirely new house?? More over, what is he talking about that people might be returning, but as _entirely new characters?????_ so it's going to be, for example, the actor who played Tate, but now he's going to be "Sam" who comes from a great family and is murdered or something, that's so silly. As viewers, it would be quite a jump to put a familiar face in an entirely new role in the same show!! Ugh, I'm disappointed. I really thought this show had a really good thing going....ok, done with rant now.


----------



## ClassicFab

I don't know if I'll like the new direction the show is going. It would be really weird to see the old cast in new roles. And what is going to happen with the ghosts in the old house? Are we just supposed to forget about them? The article says that there was an end with the Harmons, but the finale didn't seem that way.

I think the new location will be Florida and maybe the new theme will be regret. It seemed to be one of the tones this past season: Violet's regret for killing herself, the alluding to regret Vivien may feel for moving to LA (and dying) when she wanted to go to Florida, Ben's regret for the mistakes he's made, etc.


----------



## chowlover2

I was really curious what was going to happen to Constance and her devil baby. I guess we're just going to have wait.


----------



## Mitzy

So, it sounds like a story arc that carries through a season at a time and that's all? I kind of think if that's the case, they need to do a better job of answering questions and wrapping up story lines, but it's an idea. Don't know if it's a good idea or not, but hey, I was willing to give it a try.
I have no issue with actors playing other characters.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Nishi621 said:


> Oh, and I was not at all thrilled with Ben being killed, that really bothered me for some reason


i was irritated with how it happened... and how fast. and where were violet and vivien to stop them from doing it? 



scarlet555 said:


> That would not be good^^ if the old character were to be gone.  Also, I read that Connie Britton was on taking a break from the show to be with her adopted son?  I can't even remember where I got that from.  So it could be that they will focus on a new house.


nooooooo i love connie britton!


----------



## MM83

Wait, if it's Florida, don't the Harmon's have family there? Is it possible that a relative gets custody of Devil Baby? Thus using a season 1 character, in season 2?

Aside from recycling characters, I like the idea of changing venues. That is the only plausible way they could continue on, the Harmon's are dead, we know the secrets of the house, what more could we learn? This thought actually occurred to me, the crazier this show got. They packed years of surprises into, what, 10? Maybe 12 episodes?


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I was really disappointed with the finale. It was really choppy and was kind of boring...


----------



## labelwhore04

That was a really disappointing finale. I'm not particularly happy about the ideas for the new seasons either, like having the same actors as different characters? That's the stupidest idea i've ever heard...makes no sense


----------



## Lost Girl

I like the idea of a new house and location for season 2. I think this season had a beginning and end to the story. I will miss the cast from this season, especially Jessica Lange. I don't think I would like to see the same actors playing different characters though.


----------



## Mitzy

I think Jessica Lange is one of the actors who is continuing in a new role.


----------



## Sinarta

I like the idea. I think Constance and her grandchild will have to move because of all the killings that have been happening around her and the new story will start from there.

I think if they stayed the the Harmons house, the story would be the same as that family that moved in, the Harmons will convinve the new family to move and all the ghosts will be up to the same things, that would get boring quickly.


----------



## sbelle

LoveMyMarc said:


> I was really disappointed with the finale. It was really choppy and was kind of boring...



I agree.


----------



## sbelle

sarahloveslouis said:


> An interesting article with an interview with Ryan Murphy!
> 
> He says that it will be a NEW house in a new location (although some Season One characters make appearances?)...
> 
> http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/45768576/ns/today-entertainment/



Oohhh!  Thanks for sharing.  I like the idea that things are different in Season 2.   I felt like I had had enough of a lot of the ghost characters.


----------



## chowlover2

Sinarta said:


> I like the idea. I think Constance and her grandchild will have to move because of all the killings that have been happening around her and the new story will start from there.
> 
> I think if they stayed the the Harmons house, the story would be the same as that family that moved in, the Harmons will convinve the new family to move and all the ghosts will be up to the same things, that would get boring quickly.


 I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## sdkitty

I liked the season finale.  I kind of like that the family story line had closure rather than dragging on endlessly wondering who is really dead and who is alive.
Will have to see how next season plays out but this one was entertaining for me....
Hopefully soon we'll have Madmen to look forward to


----------



## northernbelle33

Everyone I know says that Ryan Murphy is good at doing first seasons, but he messes things up as a show goes on.  Hopefully, with the whole every-season-is-a-new-story thing, it will be like a never-ending stream of first seasons and AHS will never be bad lol.


----------



## chowlover2

sdkitty said:


> I liked the season finale. I kind of like that the family story line had closure rather than dragging on endlessly wondering who is really dead and who is alive.
> Will have to see how next season plays out but this one was entertaining for me....
> Hopefully soon we'll have Madmen to look forward to


 I think I heard Mad Men starting in Feb or Mar of 2012. I can't wait!


----------



## MM83

Southland and Justified will hopefully keep me distracted until AHS returns. Love me some Benjamin McKenzie and Timothy Oliphant.


----------



## IrisCole

MM83 said:


> Southland and Justified will hopefully keep me distracted until AHS returns. Love me some Benjamin McKenzie and *Timothy Oliphant.*


----------



## labelwhore04

northernbelle33 said:


> Everyone I know says that Ryan Murphy is good at doing first seasons, but he messes things up as a show goes on.  Hopefully, with the whole every-season-is-a-new-story thing, it will be like a never-ending stream of first seasons and AHS will never be bad lol.



You are so right. I thought glee was amazing the first season, so funny and just so good but the 2nd season onward wasn't as good IMO.


----------



## MM83

IrisCole said:
			
		

>



Yes, drool. I'm giddy with excitement.


----------



## sbelle

MM83 said:


> Southland and Justified will hopefully keep me distracted until AHS returns. Love me some Benjamin McKenzie and Timothy Oliphant.




lol-- I was thinking the same thing this morning!


----------



## sbelle

Interesting article from the Hollywood Reporter


http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/li...-276553?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Nishi621

That article really tells nothing, but, I like the one theory someone has that the actor who played Tate (whom I love, what a good job that guy did!), will return to play his son.


----------



## lolitablue

I am going through AHS withdrawals! LOL!!!


----------



## Bagbug

WTH??? Happened on the Season Finale?  Warning Spoiler alert.  They went too far.  Now the family are going to be fighting the evil spirits in the house?  I am sorry, but terrible ending.


----------



## chowlover2

Bagbug said:


> WTH??? Happened on the Season Finale? Warning Spoiler alert. They went too far. Now the family are going to be fighting the evil spirits in the house? I am sorry, but terrible ending.


They are done with the Harmons and the house. We suspect Jessica Lange is going to move with Tate's son ( who may be played by Tate ) to another location and more hijinx will ensue. ( Jessica is only one with Tate who has been asked back for next season - that we know of )


----------



## Penny_Lane_

This show sucks


----------



## MJDaisy

chowlover2 said:


> They are done with the Harmons and the house. We suspect Jessica Lange is going to move with Tate's son ( who may be played by Tate ) to another location and more hijinx will ensue. ( Jessica is only one with Tate who has been asked back for next season - that we know of )


interesting theory! i didn't know JL and actor who played tate have been asked back. i might actually like that


----------



## chowlover2

The writers say they gave clues in the last 3 episodes about where the next season will be. We are thinking FL since Vivian had a sister there. Maybe not, I guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## mytwocents

Jessica Lange won best supporting actress at the Golden Globes!
There were times where I liked the show and times when I didn't, but one thing that is certain is that this woman was great in her role


----------



## sbelle

mytwocents said:


> Jessica Lange won best supporting actress at the Golden Globes!
> There were times where I liked the show and times when I didn't, but *one thing that is certain is that this woman was great in her role*



For me she was one of the best things about the show!  " Don't make me kill you again."


----------



## kristinized

chowlover2 said:


> The writers say they gave clues in the last 3 episodes about where the next season will be. We are thinking FL since Vivian had a sister there. Maybe not, I guess we will just have to wait and see.



I was wondering too, North Carolina (Roanaoke) was mentioned too by the medium, and I've heard South Dakota was hinted to as well, but who knows. In an article I read, Murphy said the hints were there but not obvious... who knows if that's the truth though. He said earlier in the season that the rubber man was someone we would never guess, and that it was the Infantata or Tate and look how that turned out!

I'm glad Jessica Lange won, she was fantastic in the role, but I'm not sure about her (or anyone else in the house) moving on to the next locale/season... I think I'd rather have something totally new and messed up.


----------



## MJDaisy

sbelle said:


> For me she was one of the best things about the show!  " *Don't make me kill you again.*"



GREAT LINE!


----------



## chowlover2

I was so glad Jessica Lange won, she made the show. I'll watch season 2 just for her character!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

I just watched Jessica Lange's post-win interview (it's on youtube) and at the end one of the interviewers asks again if she knows anything for sure about who's coming back for the new season and she says she doesn't really know anything for sure except that "*anyone* who comes back will be playing different characters." 

So my question is how can our idea about her character moving somewhere with the new evil baby ever be plausible? I just can't imagine Jessica Lange coming back as someone else when she gave such a powerful and resonating performance as Constance...


----------



## chowlover2

I guess we just have to wait and see what the writers have up their sleeves...


----------



## robotindisguise

Finale aired here last night, I actually liked it. The end with the xmas tree was a bit naff, but I enjoyed the rest. Loved the evil baby, and loved Vivien and Ben scaring the couple


----------



## admat97

I think that Constance will move and take on another identity. That will give us a new character.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

admat97 said:


> I think that Constance will move and take on another identity. That will give us a new character.


That's a good thought!


----------



## chowlover2

admat97 said:


> I think that Constance will move and take on another identity. That will give us a new character.


That's a great idea!


----------



## sbelle

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I just can't imagine Jessica Lange coming back as someone else when she gave such a powerful and resonating performance as Constance...



I agree!


----------



## savvy23

sbelle said:


> I agree!



Me too!


----------



## kristinized

Maybe Constance has a twin sister? haha, I don't know, but can't wait to find out!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i had a dream last night that i saw the new promo/commercial for the new season of AHS. i was SO Excited. it only showed jessica lange and she was reciting something and she morphed into all of these different characters. lol

but i saw an entire commercial in my mind...as if i were just watching it on tv. it was really bizarre. and i thought it was good too! lol  i wonder if that's what happens to people who actually make commercials for a living.


----------



## jaa1169

admat97 said:


> I think that Constance will move and take on another identity. That will give us a new character.


 

I love Mini!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i just thought of starting to watch this series, the visual look great in the trailer but it is scary? 
and what scary is it? like the shining scary?


----------



## ILuvShopping

seahorseinstripes said:


> i just thought of starting to watch this series, the visual look great in the trailer but it is scary?
> and what scary is it? like the shining scary?



the first couple episodes are creepy to the max. i still can't watch those when it's dark.  once you start getting into it either they aren't as scary or you just get used to it lol
i believe episode 3 was not scary at all.


a few days ago they released which people were coming back (as different people).  



> The co-creator of the drama announced Friday during the PaleyFest in Beverly Hills that Sarah Paulson (the medium Billie Dean Howard), Evan Peters (Tate Langdon) and Lily Rabe (Nora Montgomery) will join Jessica Lange in the shows second season.
> Also participating in the scarefest will be Zachary Quinto, who played a gay man who previously owned the Harmon home (with Torchwoods Teddy Sears as Patrick). Anybody could pop up at any time, Murphy said during the panel hosted by EWs Tim Stack. Its fun to take actors you love and say, come play again.


http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/03/02/american-horror-story-look-whos-coming-back/


----------



## MM83

While I love Evan, I wonder if the childish complaining [in re: to boycotting AHS, if he wasn't recast] had any relevance on his new character. I almost wish they didn't bring him back because of it.


----------



## ILuvShopping

he did that??? ughhhh


----------



## admat97

MM83 said:


> While I love Evan, I wonder if the childish complaining [in re: to boycotting AHS, if he wasn't recast] had any relevance on his new character. I almost wish they didn't bring him back because of it.



What do you mean?


----------



## MM83

admat97 said:


> What do you mean?



When it was released that a whole new cast was set for the 2nd season, there was this huge outcry from the fans that they wouldn't watch if Tate wasn't on it, ditto for Violet. I believe there was a petition going around to "save" their characters. It was rabid and disgusting. I've even seen entire blogs devoted to "fan fiction" of spin off stories about Tate and Violet, I've seen quote sites devoted to Tate and Violet quotes. Think, Edward/Bella and those batty Twilight fans (I will say I loved the books, but the movies...not so much). 

I mean, true enough, I loved their story, but to keep this show new and fresh, it needs to go a different direction. KWIM?

I guess my point is this, it's a FICTIONAL CHARACTER, not a real person. Put the remote down and do something real, in reality, your own reality at that. People take entertainment so seriously and it's a huge turn off for me, it makes me reassess my own t.v./music/movie interests, which is a good thing.


----------



## admat97

MM83 said:


> When it was released that a whole new cast was set for the 2nd season, there was this huge outcry from the fans that they wouldn't watch if Tate wasn't on it, ditto for Violet. I believe there was a petition going around to "save" their characters. It was rabid and disgusting. I've even seen entire blogs devoted to "fan fiction" of spin off stories about Tate and Violet, I've seen quote sites devoted to Tate and Violet quotes. Think, Edward/Bella and those batty Twilight fans (I will say I loved the books, but the movies...not so much).
> 
> I mean, true enough, I loved their story, but to keep this show new and fresh, it needs to go a different direction. KWIM?
> 
> I guess my point is this, it's a FICTIONAL CHARACTER, not a real person. Put the remote down and do something real, in reality, your own reality at that. People take entertainment so seriously and it's a huge turn off for me, it makes me reassess my own t.v./music/movie interests, which is a good thing.



Oh...okay. I thought you meant Evan had a fit about it. Now it makes sense. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## ILuvShopping

admat97 said:


> Oh...okay. I thought you meant Evan had a fit about it. Now it makes sense. Thanks for clarifying!



ha - me too!!


----------



## H_addict

seahorseinstripes said:


> i just thought of starting to watch this series, the visual look great in the trailer but it is scary?
> and what scary is it? like the shining scary?


 
I think if ever watched Nip/Tuck, just throw in some ghosts and the creep factor is pretty much the same.

Great show (opening credits are THE BEST!) ... can't wait to see what they will do with Season 2.


----------



## ClassicFab

MM83 said:


> When it was released that a whole new cast was set for the 2nd season, there was this huge outcry from the fans that they wouldn't watch if Tate wasn't on it, ditto for Violet. I *believe there was a petition going around to "save" their characters. It was rabid and disgusting. I've even seen entire blogs devoted to "fan fiction" of spin off stories about Tate and Violet, I've seen quote sites devoted to Tate and Violet quotes.* Think, Edward/Bella and those batty Twilight fans (I will say I loved the books, but the movies...not so much).
> 
> I mean, true enough, I loved their story, but to keep this show new and fresh, it needs to go a different direction. KWIM?
> 
> I guess my point is this, it's a FICTIONAL CHARACTER, not a real person. Put the remote down and do something real, in reality, your own reality at that. People take entertainment so seriously and it's a huge turn off for me, it makes me reassess my own t.v./music/movie interests, which is a good thing.



 whoa


----------



## MM83

^^ Yeah, exactly.


----------



## chowlover2

MM83 said:


> When it was released that a whole new cast was set for the 2nd season, there was this huge outcry from the fans that they wouldn't watch if Tate wasn't on it, ditto for Violet. I believe there was a petition going around to "save" their characters. It was rabid and disgusting. I've even seen entire blogs devoted to "fan fiction" of spin off stories about Tate and Violet, I've seen quote sites devoted to Tate and Violet quotes. Think, Edward/Bella and those batty Twilight fans (I will say I loved the books, but the movies...not so much).
> 
> I mean, true enough, I loved their story, but to keep this show new and fresh, it needs to go a different direction. KWIM?
> 
> I guess my point is this, it's a FICTIONAL CHARACTER, not a real person. Put the remote down and do something real, in reality, your own reality at that. People take entertainment so seriously and it's a huge turn off for me, it makes me reassess my own t.v./music/movie interests, which is a good thing.


 Wow, I had no idea any of that went out. I guess I have a life. LOL! That said, only person I feel strongly about coming back was Jessica Lange.  I don't care who or what she plays, she made the show for me!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i just finished the whole season 1 episodes couple of day and loving it!
it's not as scary as i thought it would be, and i was devastated when violet found out that she died when she took those pills


----------



## chowlover2

I thought it was so awesome how she found out, when she just kept running around in circles and couldn't get out of the house. Very different than most shows on TV.


----------



## lolitablue

When is this coming back???  The Walking Dead is over and I really need my share of Horror!!!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think it's not back until the fall. same time frame as the first season.. which i think was october?


----------



## chowlover2

ILuvShopping said:


> i think it's not back until the fall. same time frame as the first season.. which i think was october?


 That's what I heard as well.


----------



## prof ash

Yes, we have to wait until the fall. I hope they do a series rerun of all the episodes soon... I deleted the saved episodes and miss the show. But knowing that the second season will be a while new storyline, I'd probably get mad at myself wasting time rewatching season 1  
Has anyone heard where it will take place? I wasn't able to figure it out from the 'clues.'


----------



## chowlover2

I haven't heard a word other than Jessica Lange coming back.


----------



## ILuvShopping

ash14vwb said:


> Yes, we have to wait until the fall. I hope they do a series rerun of all the episodes soon... I deleted the saved episodes and miss the show. But knowing that the second season will be a while new storyline, I'd probably get mad at myself wasting time rewatching season 1
> Has anyone heard where it will take place? I wasn't able to figure it out from the 'clues.'



some article i read something like "we won't share where the new location will be but the 'institution' is located on the east coast."

there's a well known mental institution on the east coat somewhere. it's been featured in a lot of ghost hunter types of shows but i can't think of the name or where it's at. but i'm thinking that's where it will be.


----------



## ILuvShopping

chowlover2 said:


> I haven't heard a word other than Jessica Lange coming back.



just found this article, which reveals quite a bit

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/american-horror-story-season-2-cast-james-cromwell-320926



> STORY: 'American Horror Story' Season 2 Locale Revealed
> American Horror Story's second season will feature a new premise, location and while there will be some returning cast members, they'll all play characters completely different from their Season 1 roles.
> Murphy revealed last month that Season 2 would take place at an East Coast institution for the criminally insane that would be run by Jessica Lange's character, potentially set in a different era as well.
> Cromwell will play Dr. Arden, the foil to Lange's character, who is his boss at the facility. The actor, who earned an Oscar nomination for his role in Babe, also picked up Emmy nominations for his guest turns in HBO's Six Feet Under, NBC's ER and a supporting actor in a mini for HBO's  RKO 281.
> STORY: 'American Horror Story' Cast Drops Season 2 Hints
> He joins a star-studded Season 2 cast that also includes Big Love's Chloe Sevigny, who will play Shelly the Nymphomaniac, another foil for Lange's character; The Voice's Adam Levine and newcomer Lizzie Brochere, in addition to returning cast members Zachary Quinto, Evan Peters, Sarah Paulson and Lily Rabe.
> "It's a completely different world and has nothing to do with Season 1; there's not a mention of Season 1," Murphy said recently. "The second season is set in a completely different time period."
> Cromwell, whose recent credits include The Artists, Secretariat and playing George W. Bush in W., is repped by Paradigm.


----------



## chowlover2

Wow, it sounds awesome, I can't wait!


----------



## prof ash

I hope it's as good as the first season. Thanks for posting the article! Maybe this will help me to like Adam Levine as I currently can't stand him. Jessica Lange and Evan Peters will be great in any role- glad they're back!


----------



## chowlover2

Is Taisa Farmiga back? She was wonderful as Violet.


----------



## prof ash

I haven't read one thing mentioning her being back


----------



## labelwhore04

I can't wrap my head around Jessica Lange coming back as a different character. I'm just really not convinced about the way they're taking things. I mean it's not really the same show if it's a completely different storyline and completely different actors? I'm skeptical but i guess we'll see..


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think everyone is pretty skeptical. i imagine they chose an insane asylum as the next spot because you can make super duper creepy and scary episodes out of that.


----------



## chowlover2

ILuvShopping said:


> i think everyone is pretty skeptical. i imagine they chose an insane asylum as the next spot because you can make super duper creepy and scary episodes out of that.


I can't wait!


----------



## kristinized

I think it's cool some of last year's cast is coming back in new roles, it reminds me of a theater troupe whose actors stay the same but put on different plays each season. I'm looking forward to Cromwell too, I hope he plays someone evil! 

The only casting I'm not thrilled about is Adam Levine, maybe he will impress me but I really don't find him hot or interesting.


----------



## chowlover2

kristinized said:


> I think it's cool some of last year's cast is coming back in new roles, it reminds me of a theater troupe whose actors stay the same but put on different plays each season. I'm looking forward to Cromwell too, I hope he plays someone evil!
> 
> The only casting I'm not thrilled about is Adam Levine, maybe he will impress me but I really don't find him hot or interesting.


 I totally agree! I hope Cromwell will be a great foil for Jessica Lange, she walked all over the men in Season 1. I would love to see someone play her equal.


----------



## chowlover2

Wednesday, August 15th, the new season starts!


----------



## chowlover2

More news, Mark Consuelos (husband of Kelly Ripa ) has joined the cast. He will play an inmate at the mental institution, and his name is Spivey.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

chowlover2 said:


> More news, Mark Consuelos (husband of Kelly Ripa ) has joined the cast. He will play an inmate at the mental institution, and his name is Spivey.


Oh lordy, more questionable casting choices.....I'm excited it's coming back so soon, though! At least we'll get to see what the heck it's going to be like this season.


----------



## ILuvShopping

yay!!! glad it's coming back that soon. thought we'd have to wait till fall again


----------



## chowlover2

Me too! Thought we would be waiting til late Sept or early Oct, can't wait for the craziness to begin!


----------



## LostStarfish

chowlover2 said:


> Wednesday, August 15th, the new season starts!



Where did you get this date? Every article I have read about it, says it doesn't start until October.


----------



## chowlover2

I was watching TV last night and a commercial came on for the show. I think I was watching A & E.


----------



## admat97

LostStarfish said:


> Where did you get this date? Every article I have read about it, says it doesn't start until October.



I think so too. I read that they were just to begin filming this month. 



chowlover2 said:


> I was watching TV last night and a commercial came on for the show. I think I was watching A & E.



Maybe they'll be showing reruns on A&E. AHS is aired on FX anyway.


----------



## ILuvShopping

hmmm i just googled and didn't see anything about it being re-aired on A&E. 

stations do cross promoting so it wouldn't be odd for a commercial be on A&E. not many people watch FX and a ton watch A&E.


----------



## Oogolly

Im not finding anything on the show starting in august either hmm


----------



## chowlover2

Maybe they are rerunning season 1 til season 2 starts? Not that they mentioned that on the air.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i will be obsessively watching a&e now for that commercial lol


----------



## labelwhore04

OMG i'm so excited!!! I'm gonna miss the old cast though. I hope the new season isn't a flop.


----------



## admat97

My hubby said they just started filming yesterday!


----------



## prof ash

Yayy excited! The weather here today was like fall and made me think of how excited I was last fall to watch AHS each week, haha. I hope it's as good as the 1st season. Looking forward to discussing it with everyone!


----------



## chowlover2

Mark Consuelos is co-hosting Monday's edition of Live with Kelly. I am hoping he will have some details about AHS.


----------



## prof ash

From Starpulse.com:

Jenna Dewan & Adam Levine To Play Lovers On 'American Horror Story'
July 27th, 2012 9:48am EDT  

Channing Tatum's wife Jenna Dewan and Adam Levine are hooking up on the small screen. The singer will romance the actress in FX drama "American Horror Story."

Earlier this summer the Maroon 5 star signed on for season two of the drama, and his love interest has finally been confirmed. Season two will focus on an institution for the criminally insane during the 1960s.
Creator Ryan Murphy told E! Online, ""The second season is fun, sexy and baroque. It has a lot of meat to it; it's a really gritty part."
The series picked up 17 Emmy Award nominations earlier this month. Dewan and Levine will join other new castmates Joseph Fiennes, Chloe Sevigny, Clea Duvall and James Cromwell.


----------



## prof ash

I didn't know Jenna Dewan had joined or if this is new news or not, but I am so looking forward to seeing her on AHS!!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'm interested to see how adam levine does in acting.  has he done any acting before??


----------



## chowlover2

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> i'm interested to see how adam levine does in acting.  has he done any acting before??



None that I know of.


----------



## stellamaried

Such a weird mix of cast members!  I mean, Jessica Lange, James Cromwell, Chloe Sevigny, Joseph Fiennes, Clea Duvall -- and then Adam Levine, Mark Consuelos and Jenna Dewan-Tatum?  

I love the first group though and thought the first season was awesome.  I wish they would bring back Violet; I thought she was fantastic.  Also I will quite miss the old house -- I seriously loved it.



ash14vwb said:


> From Starpulse.com:
> 
> Jenna Dewan & Adam Levine To Play Lovers On 'American Horror Story'
> July 27th, 2012 9:48am EDT
> 
> Channing Tatum's wife Jenna Dewan and Adam Levine are hooking up on the small screen. The singer will romance the actress in FX drama "American Horror Story."
> 
> Earlier this summer the Maroon 5 star signed on for season two of the drama, and his love interest has finally been confirmed. Season two will focus on an institution for the criminally insane during the 1960s.
> Creator Ryan Murphy told E! Online, ""The second season is fun, sexy and baroque. It has a lot of meat to it; it's a really gritty part."
> The series picked up 17 Emmy Award nominations earlier this month. Dewan and Levine will join other new castmates Joseph Fiennes, Chloe Sevigny, Clea Duvall and James Cromwell.


----------



## chowlover2

Taissa Farmiga as Violet was absolutely heartbreaking, I too hoped she would be back. I also loved the old house. This being shot in an institution for the criminally insane will be creepy from the start.


----------



## Cindi

So excited for the new season! I love Adam Levine. I saw him in concert and the boy knows how to put on a show. I can't wait to see how he does with acting.


----------



## MCF

chowlover2 said:


> Taissa Farmiga as Violet was absolutely heartbreaking, I too hoped she would be back. I also loved the old house. This being shot in an institution for the criminally insane will be creepy from the start.



I know I loved Taissa too.  And the house! I was so obsessed with it I dragged my boyfriend to go see it.  It's beautiful but not in that great of shape and I didn't really like the location (it's on the corner of the street) or the neighborhood.  Some of the windows looked broken and it was in bad need of landscaping. There were some beautiful houses but for some reason I didn't like the area itself.


----------



## LostStarfish

Just read a story on EW.com that has pictures for the new season. The pics have the start date as October 17.


----------



## chowlover2

LostStarfish said:
			
		

> Just read a story on EW.com that has pictures for the new season. The pics have the start date as October 17.



Can't wait!


----------



## Kimm992

Yay!!!!


----------



## Gurzzy

I am so excited! I really loved the first season, I thought it was so original. I can't wait to see what they do this year.


----------



## swhit9290

If you like them on Facebook or follow them on twitter, there are also short videos up. Very vague and don't really tell you anything but still exciting!


----------



## ClassicFab

I saw a promo commercial the other day! So excited about the new season!


----------



## chowlover2

The videos on the Facebook page look even creepier than season 1- I can't wait!


----------



## prof ash

Yesss so October 17th? That seems later than last year. Can't wait! I keep expecting to see promos on tv- sounds like any day now!


----------



## leggeks

Super excited! Seriously am in awe of Ms. Lange. Love affair with her began with Tootsie-weird I know- but had a whole new appreciation for her because of this series. Gotta go pick up the new issue of entertainment weekly!


----------



## Gurzzy

I hope they keep the opening song the same, it's so creepy!!


----------



## Kimm992

leggeks said:


> Seriously am in awe of Ms. Lange.



I feel the same way!!  She was by far my favorite character in S1 and I gained so much respect for her acting after that!!


----------



## prof ash

I saw the commercial for the new season recently and thought they did a good job with it. I'm excited for it to begin but still don't know if it can be as interesting as the first season. The season 1 episodes are all replaying during these few weeks if anyone wants to record them or watch before Season 2


----------



## coronita

ash14vwb said:


> I saw the commercial for the new season recently and thought they did a good job with it. I'm excited for it to begin but still don't know if it can be as interesting as the first season. The season 1 episodes are all replaying during these few weeks if anyone wants to record them or watch before Season 2


 
Good to know. I am so mad I missed it the first time around. Are they playing it on the channel or on On Demand?


----------



## prof ash

On FX- lots of 2-5 am showings, don't know why, so I'm DVRing them


----------



## Twinny

I just finished watching the first season and I love it! I can't wait when the season 2 comes out!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Think I am gonna get into this. Sounds interesting.


----------



## chowlover2

Alex Spoils Me said:
			
		

> Think I am gonna get into this. Sounds interesting.



Season 1was soooo good, am really looking onward to season 2! Don't watch it alone!


----------



## curlsjang

Just saw the trailer for season 2 at the movies this weekend, looks really good. It's such a shame though that they decided not to continue the same storyline coz it was really good. The asylum storyline does look quite interesting and I can't wait to see Adam Levine's acting for a change. He is so great on The Voice.


----------



## dreambag7767

Facebook has the first five minutes of season 2 posted.

http://www.facebook.com/americanhorrorstory


----------



## coronita

I saw the commercials for S2. Forgive me, but I still haven't watched S1. Is this a whole new storyline? (new characters too?)


----------



## CourtneyMc22

coronita said:


> I saw the commercials for S2. Forgive me, but I still haven't watched S1. Is this a whole new storyline? (new characters too?)


Yes, and some of the actors from season 1 are re-appearing as DIFFERENT characters....all very interesting.


----------



## ClassicFab

one more week!!!


----------



## afropunkchic

chowlover2 said:


> *Season 1was soooo good*, am really looking onward to season 2! Don't watch it alone!



Yeah I liked this show, uuuup until the last episode 'cause it didn't make any d*mn sense to me, but I'll check out this season, see if Ryan Murphy can end his "second season is terrible" curse.....


----------



## chowlover2

The clip looks great, 1 week, can't wait!


----------



## kristinized

I'm looking forward to the new season, I hope it's even better than last years. I just heard that Ian mcshane (deadwood) will be in a few episodes later in the season, it's great they're getting so many good actors for the season (Jessica, James Cromwell).


----------



## Oogolly

afropunkchic said:


> *Yeah I liked this show, uuuup until the last episode 'cause it didn't make any d*mn sense to me*, but I'll check out this season, see if Ryan Murphy can end his "second season is terrible" curse.....



I felt the same way about season 1, i loved it all the way up until the end. Knowing now what I didnt know then... it makes a little more sense why they would end it the way they did (although I still think it could have ended better). With every season being a new story  it will be a good way to keep interest, although I'm not sure how I feel about keeping a core group of actors throughout the series playing different characters. I suppose we shall see..


----------



## coronita

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Yes, and some of the actors from season 1 are re-appearing as DIFFERENT characters....all very interesting.


 
Awesome! I set my DVR to record it, should I forget to watch it. I am getting creeped out by the commercials. This should be good!


----------



## miu miu1

I just watched the first five minutes and the intro. It's the same creepy music, gave me goosebumps


----------



## crunchy buns

This show was the only downside to cancelling cable! I hope the are available to buy the night they air. I can not wait for this season.


----------



## ILuvShopping

crunchy buns said:


> This show was the only downside to cancelling cable! I hope the are available to buy the night they air. I can not wait for this season.



you will be able to watch them online, probably the next day.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i have a hair appt on premier night... i hope i'm home in time!!!!


----------



## MJDaisy

i bought the series on dvd to watch with my friend who has never seen it. i have to admit, i prefer watching this one in real time rather than marathon style. it was a bit intense to watch episodes back to back.


----------



## ILuvShopping

during the first season, i couldn't even watch it right as it aired since it was so late and right before bed and freaked me out too much.  about halfway through the season was when i was finally able to watch it as it aired lol

i wonder if this season will be the same.


----------



## chowlover2

ILuvShopping said:


> during the first season, i couldn't even watch it right as it aired since it was so late and right before bed and freaked me out too much. about halfway through the season was when i was finally able to watch it as it aired lol
> 
> i wonder if this season will be the same.


I think may be worse...


----------



## ILuvShopping

chowlover2 said:


> I think may be worse...



that's what i'm kinda thinking.  insane asylums give me the heebie jeebies. lol
i'll just have to find something happy to watch immediately afterworks! perhaps the disney channel lol


----------



## chowlover2

iluvshopping said:


> that's what i'm kinda thinking. Insane asylums give me the heebie jeebies. Lol
> i'll just have to find something happy to watch immediately afterworks! Perhaps the disney channel lol


lol!


----------



## prof ash

The week is finally here! I have an important day at work Wednesday and keep telling myself that once it's over with, Wednesday night will be premiere night 

Agree with everyone who said this season looks even scarier!


----------



## Gurzzy

I had the same problem with watching it before bed in the dark! This season is definitely going to be scarier and a lot more creepy. I saw a promo that had the Exorcist backward crab-walk thing and that freaks me out lol.


----------



## Bkbabe

Add me to the list of those who were creeped out to watch at night. I'd record it and watch early in the day. Watching the Disney channel afterwards is a good idea lol.


----------



## chowlover2

Bkbabe said:


> Add me to the list of those who were creeped out to watch at night. I'd record it and watch early in the day. Watching the Disney channel afterwards is a good idea lol.


----------



## miu miu1

Bkbabe said:


> Add me to the list of those who were creeped out to watch at night. I'd record it and watch early in the day. Watching the Disney channel afterwards is a good idea lol.


----------



## leggeks

I used to DVR it and watch the next day in daylight! So glad there are fellow scaredy babies like me! The few times I did watch at night I would turn to something like QVC to clear my mind and hopefully dream about the newest kitchen gadget instead of creepy basement dwellers.


----------



## ILuvShopping

leggeks said:


> I used to DVR it and watch the next day in daylight! So glad there are fellow scaredy babies like me! The few times I did watch at night *I would turn to something like QVC to clear my mind and hopefully dream about the newest kitchen gadget instead of creepy basement dwellers.*



haha exactly!!!


----------



## Belle49

I'm with all of you, always Disney or QVC after


----------



## prof ash

You guys are too cute watching Disney after! I loooove being scared! I saw Sinister this weekend, a night showing, and it was chilling. There were moments of complete silence then screams in a packed theater. 

AHS is awesome to watch late at night because it adds to the creepiness, but Ill admit, I have trouble getting to sleep after


----------



## chowlover2

ash14vwb said:


> You guys are too cute watching Disney after! I loooove being scared! I saw Sinister this weekend, a night showing, and it was chilling. There were moments of complete silence then screams in a packed theater.
> 
> AHS is awesome to watch late at night because it adds to the creepiness, but Ill admit, I have trouble getting to sleep after


 I have to watch it with all the lights turned out, it adds toi the creepiness factor.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i haaaaaaaate scary movies. it's a wonder that i even watch AHS lol


----------



## chowlover2

Tonight's the night!I saw a preview while watching Flipping Out last night, I think it's going to be even scarier than season 1!


----------



## Belle49

^^ It looks 10 times scarier than the first


----------



## Oogolly

So excited for this show tonight!!


----------



## leggeks

I really hope this lives up to the hype in my head! I will be watching with my big girl panties on. Lights out and under a blanket. Fine Italian jewelry will be on at 11:00 on QVC in case you needed to know.


----------



## savvy23

leggeks said:


> I really hope this lives up to the hype in my head! I will be watching with my big girl panties on. Lights out and under a blanket. Fine Italian jewelry will be on at 11:00 on QVC in case you needed to know.


Lol!  you ladies are funny.  I think for sure this season will be more scarier than sexier.  But it is just what I think...who knows I will be under the blanket with my finger on mute!


----------



## MJDaisy

so so so excited


----------



## swhit9290

mmmm adam levine


----------



## ILuvShopping

jessica lange is amazing


----------



## chowlover2

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> jessica lange is amazing



She is even better than last season! I see another Emmy in her future!


----------



## ILuvShopping

me too!

how the eff does she play crazy so well??? lol


----------



## chowlover2

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> me too!
> 
> how the eff does she play crazy so well??? lol



She always has, won at least one Oscar that way and maybe was nominated for another. In one she played Frances Farmer, and in the other the wife of an Air Force officer. I want to say the name was Blue Sky, but I may be wrong. I think Tommy Lee Jones played her husband.


----------



## afropunkchic

ILuvShopping said:


> jessica lange is amazing



Ab-solutely! There was so much good in this episode that I don't even know where to start and the rest of the season looks so promising.


----------



## afropunkchic

chowlover2 said:


> *She is even better than last season!* I see another Emmy in her future!



Yes ma'am, I agree. She plays bishes so damn well.


----------



## ClassicFab

My DVR cut off the last few minutes of it  The last thing I saw was after Jessica Lange confronted the doctor as he was cleaning out that room with the disinfectant. And then it flashed back to Adam lying on the floor and then cut off. Crappers! Can anyone can tell me how much I missed from that point? Please!


----------



## SunglassLove

ClassicFab said:


> My DVR cut off the last few minutes of it  The last thing I saw was after Jessica Lange confronted the doctor as he was cleaning out that room with the disinfectant. And then it flashed back to Adam lying on the floor and then cut off. Crappers! Can anyone can tell me how much I missed from that point? Please!


 
LOL you missed the creepiest part!! Only a few minutes though, I think!

This episode ROCKED. I think this season is going to be epic... if they keep doing this with a new horror story each season, it'll never get old!

PS - "Tate" looked pretty good, haha. I was expecting to be drooling over Adam, not him!


----------



## admat97

Haha...I love Tate last season as well. I don't know why, but he does Psycho so well. Evan Peters is growing up well.

But poor Adam! 

Asylum is MUCH scarier than last year.


----------



## Belle49

Okay nobody is going to say it?? The sex scene with Adam & Jenna lawwwwd that was hot and when he licked his fingers YOWZA!

*I'm watching it now*


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Belle49 said:
			
		

> Okay nobody is going to say it?? The sex scene with Adam & Jenna lawwwwd that was hot and when he licked his fingers YOWZA!
> 
> *I'm watching it now*



I had to pick my jaw up from the floor. Wowww.


----------



## Belle49

ILuvShopping said:


> jessica lange is amazing




SO AMAZING!

I laugh cause this is the same producer of Glee HA


----------



## ILuvShopping

Belle49 said:


> SO AMAZING!
> 
> I laugh cause this is the same producer of Glee HA



which makes you wonder what goes on in his eff'ed up mind lol


either i didn't think it was 'as' scary as last season or i'm just used to their format. now i was thinking stuff would be jumping out of every freaking corner so it did keep me on the edge. i just didn't find myself thing "oh god i won't be able to sleep tonight"  until that last scene but even that wasn't enough to give me a big creep out factor


----------



## ILuvShopping

last night had sooooooooo much stuff going on. it will be interesting to see how it all pans out.


----------



## afropunkchic

admat97 said:


> Haha...I love Tate last season as well. I don't know why, but he does Psycho so well. *Evan Peters is growing up well.*
> 
> But poor Adam!
> 
> Asylum is MUCH scarier than last year.



Evan Peters didn't play any games at the gym.



Belle49 said:


> *Okay nobody is going to say it?? *The sex scene with Adam & Jenna lawwwwd that was hot and *when he licked his fingers YOWZA!*
> 
> *I'm watching it now*



Well, since you brought it up.......yeah, it was nice. But since I don't like Adam Levine I personally didn't want to give him any credit.


----------



## Belle49

ILuvShopping said:


> which makes you wonder what goes on in his eff'ed up mind lol




Seriously!!! ha


----------



## Belle49

Though that last scene ACK so glad I watched it this AM and not before bed lol


----------



## sdkitty

admat97 said:


> Haha...I love Tate last season as well. I don't know why, but he does Psycho so well. Evan Peters is growing up well.
> 
> But poor Adam!
> 
> *Asylum is MUCH scarier than last year.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I agree; it's really creepy.....and did anyone else think that reporter was stupid for getting herself into that mess?


----------



## admat97

Belle49 said:


> Okay nobody is going to say it?? The sex scene with Adam & Jenna lawwwwd that was hot and when he licked his fingers YOWZA!
> 
> *I'm watching it now*



Umm...Yeah that


----------



## admat97

sdkitty said:


> I agree; it's really creepy.....and did anyone else think that reporter was stupid for getting herself into that mess?



AND her girlfriend for letting her get committed.


----------



## MJDaisy

i didn't really like the episode. there was too much going on and i was kind of bored. i also think asylum things are kind of overdone/blah. 

i hope i'm wrong and that is gets a lot better but for now i am so not convinced. 

i liked jessica lang as constance better...not going to lie. but i did love evan peters, he is just great!


----------



## ILuvShopping

sdkitty said:


> I agree; it's really creepy.....and did anyone else think that reporter was stupid for getting herself into that mess?



i'm not sure if i liked this.. or if it just added to the anxiety level... but i knew she was going to get committed because of the previews they had been showing. 

i kinda hope they tone down the sexual scenes... i don't really think they're needed... and there was like what, 3-4 of them last night?


----------



## Gurzzy

I didn't find it scary as I was expecting it to be, but I'm sure it will get there. I loved Jessica Lange as a supporting character last year, and although she is great as Sister Jude I don't want this season to become the Jessica Lange show. I look forward to all the side plots and guest characters that will come to the asylum! 

I also read that Dylan McDermott is coming back for an ep this season!


----------



## ILuvShopping

just remembered the scene where the doctor pulled out the implant from kit's neck and it turned into a bug type thing.  THAT was weird. and then where did it go?? will it reappear somewhere?


----------



## labelwhore04

MJDaisy said:


> i didn't really like the episode. there was too much going on and i was kind of bored. i also think asylum things are kind of overdone/blah.
> 
> i hope i'm wrong and that is gets a lot better but for now i am so not convinced.
> 
> i liked jessica lang as constance better...not going to lie. but i did love evan peters, he is just great!



I agree! Compared to the first seasons premiere, this one was really lacking. I remember being so blown away after watching the first episode last season. I think my expectations were just a bit too high. It reminds me of when an amazing movie comes out and they do a sequel and you don't think it's as good because your expectations were so high going in(The Hangover). I don't doubt that this season will be good but it'll be pretty hard to top last season. We shall see.


----------



## Oogolly

ILuvShopping said:


> just remembered the scene where the doctor *pulled out the implant from kit's neck and it turned into a bug type thing. * THAT was weird. and then where did it go?? will it reappear somewhere?



Ah, am i the only one who thinks it was kind of lame to incorporate aliens in this whole show?? If that is what this all comes down to i will be greatly disappointed. However, the show as a whole was pretty good and I cant wait to see where this is all going. Aside from the alien thing, I think this season is a bit more creepier.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Oogolly said:


> Ah, am i the only one who thinks it was kind of lame to incorporate aliens in this whole show?? If that is what this all comes down to i will be greatly disappointed. However, the show as a whole was pretty good and I cant wait to see where this is all going. Aside from the alien thing, I think this season is a bit more creepier.



i kinda think it was weird also (kinda like, really? aliens??? )
but i'm wondering if there was something having to do with aliens back in the 60s? was there a large group of people that said they were abducted around that time period? 

 i kinda wonder if they're trying to come up with all instances of why someone would be sent to a mental institution back then.


----------



## ClassicFab

SunglassLove said:


> LOL you missed the creepiest part!! Only a few minutes though, I think!
> 
> This episode ROCKED. I think this season is going to be epic... if they keep doing this with a new horror story each season, it'll never get old!
> 
> PS - "Tate" looked pretty good, haha. I was expecting to be drooling over Adam, not him!



Would you be so kind and tell me/pm me? I knew something was going to happen like this and wanted to throw my remote at the TV. Damn you, FIOS!!!!!!!!



Belle49 said:


> Okay nobody is going to say it?? The sex scene with Adam & Jenna lawwwwd that was hot and when he licked his fingers YOWZA!
> 
> *I'm watching it now*



I saw that and clutched my nightie...oh my!!!:shame:


----------



## swhit9290

Oogolly said:


> Ah, am i the only one who thinks it was kind of lame to incorporate aliens in this whole show?? If that is what this all comes down to i will be greatly disappointed. However, the show as a whole was pretty good and I cant wait to see where this is all going. Aside from the alien thing, I think this season is a bit more creepier.



I agree! I feel like aliens are almost a cop-out. Seems too easy for this show. But at the same time, the first episode would be too early to let on a plot twist like that so I'm hoping maybe it's just there as a distraction for something insane coming up, if that makes sense?


----------



## ILuvShopping

ClassicFab said:


> Would you be so kind and tell me/pm me? I knew something was going to happen like this and wanted to throw my remote at the TV. Damn you, FIOS!!!!!!!!



basically the girl (in present time) was running down the tunnel to try and find a way out, she came upon a figure and it was a 'guy' with a messed up face and they just flashed his face and then she screamed. /end scene.


----------



## leggeks

I think that was a great first episode. 
Jessica Lange= legend   I love her. 
Evan Peters= complex 

I'm just going to enjoy the ride this year but I'm not disappointed at all. They had me at creepers, sex, murderers, nuns, aliens, deranged doctors, and a bad *** asylum. What more could you ask for? 

With a nymphomaniac as a main character AND she's played by Chloe sevigny  I think the toning down of sex ain't in the script. That girl loves showing her naughty bits.

ETA: can't wait for Zachary Quinto. I don't recall seeing him.


----------



## ILuvShopping

leggeks said:


> ETA: can't wait for Zachary Quinto. I don't recall seeing him.



he hasn't been on yet. i think next episode he makes his appearance.


----------



## chowlover2

I didn't know how it would be bringing some of the same actors back from last season, but I thought it was fine. I have no idea where this whole alien thing is going, that's the only thing bothered me about the episode.


----------



## ILuvShopping

^me too! i didn't even think about their old characters.


----------



## TinksDelite

Loved it!  And the alien abduction, why not?! Remember some of the story lines last season were based on true stories (Richard Speck, black dahlia).  There were a couple notable alien abduction stories from the 60's.  In 1967 Betty Andreasson and from 1961 Betty & Barney Hill (Sorry I'm a bit was a conspiracy theorist and stuff like aliens intrigue me!)


----------



## prof ash

Overall, I love the creepy music in the intro still, and the awesome filming. The 1964 filming when Lana first went into the asylum was so cool, and how shocking was it to see Evan Peters going in?    

I agree with the weirdness of the alien thing, especially the insect. When the scene happened, I thought maybe it was a flash forward to him in a hospital room getting shocked or having a procedure done because of the lights and trippy-ness. Aliens seem whacked. 

Hate the doctor. Don't know why the young nun didn't tell Sister Jude (is it June or Jude?) about what he's up to outside. I trust her more than him. I felt more disturbed than scared watching this, like it's wrong to be watching a corrupt doctor do sadistic experiments on people, even if it just a tv show. However, hence the whole point on an "American Horror Story."

Also- do we see a parallel with the opening of AHS season 1? The monster at the end.... Has he aged from being there in the 60s? Is he a ghost monster? Is he a child of a former patient? Is he.... Bloody Face?!? It reminded me so much of the creepy baby monster in the basement.

I don't know about you guys, but I'm still upset knowing I have to move on from the storyline and characters from season 1 who I felt invested in watching. The biggest question I had from that season was wondering what would happen with the demon baby and Jessica Lange. That could've been a whole new season. The monster in the basement wasn't completely explained, either. How can ghosts attack people and impregnate them? Big sigh.


----------



## SunglassLove

ILuvShopping said:


> ^me too! i didn't even think about their old characters.


 

Same here, that surprised me a bit! I didn't even think about them at all.


I'm curious where they are going with the alien thing. Maybe he really is Bloody Face, and wasn't actually married to that woman. :/


----------



## chowlover2

ash14vwb said:
			
		

> Overall, I love the creepy music in the intro still, and the awesome filming. The 1964 filming when Lana first went into the asylum was so cool, and how shocking was it to see Evan Peters going in?
> 
> I agree with the weirdness of the alien thing, especially the insect. When the scene happened, I thought maybe it was a flash forward to him in a hospital room getting shocked or having a procedure done because of the lights and trippy-ness. Aliens seem whacked.
> 
> Hate the doctor. Don't know why the young nun didn't tell Sister Jude (is it June or Jude?) about what he's up to outside. I trust her more than him. I felt more disturbed than scared watching this, like it's wrong to be watching a corrupt doctor do sadistic experiments on people, even if it just a tv show. However, hence the whole point on an "American Horror Story."
> 
> Also- do we see a parallel with the opening of AHS season 1? The monster at the end.... Has he aged from being there in the 60s? Is he a ghost monster? Is he a child of a former patient? Is he.... Bloody Face?!? It reminded me so much of the creepy baby monster in the basement.
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but I'm still upset knowing I have to move on from the storyline and characters from season 1 who I felt invested in watching. The biggest question I had from that season was wondering what would happen with the demon baby and Jessica Lange. That could've been a whole new season. The monster in the basement wasn't completely explained, either. How can ghosts attack people and impregnate them? Big sigh.



I am thinking that whatever they are feeding outside is what attacked Adam Levine. I don't know if Evan is Bloody Face, he seemed so in love with his wife, why would he kill her? I was thinking it was his friends from the garage,who knows where it's going? It's going to be an exciting ride. I'm very curious to see what Sister Jude has up her sleeve for Lana...


----------



## ILuvShopping

SunglassLove said:


> Same here, that surprised me a bit! I didn't even think about them at all.
> 
> 
> I'm curious where they are going with the alien thing. Maybe he really is Bloody Face, and wasn't actually married to that woman. :/



i was thinking maybe that implant thing could control him but he didn't realize it? kind of like an out of body experience type of thing?

i'm also wondering if the 'creature' shown at the end is bloody face?


----------



## ILuvShopping

TinksDelite said:


> Loved it!  And the alien abduction, why not?! Remember some of the story lines last season were based on true stories (Richard Speck, black dahlia).  There were a couple notable alien abduction stories from the 60's.  In 1967 Betty Andreasson and from 1961 Betty & Barney Hill (Sorry I'm a bit was a conspiracy theorist and stuff like aliens intrigue me!)



that's what i was thinking as well. for them to use something as 'far stretched' as that, it has to be from history somewhere. when i was younger the whole alien abduction thing interested me as well and i vaguely remembered there being a big 'to do' about that stuff back then. 

actually i just watched some paranormal mystery show where a guy claims he was abducted in the 70s (i think) and his 3 friends were there to experience it and they were almost blamed for his disappearance until he initially showed back up.


----------



## TinksDelite

ILuvShopping said:


> that's what i was thinking as well. for them to use something as 'far stretched' as that, it has to be from history somewhere. when i was younger the whole alien abduction thing interested me as well and i vaguely remembered there being a big 'to do' about that stuff back then.
> 
> actually i just watched some paranormal mystery show where a guy claims he was abducted in the 70s (i think) and his 3 friends were there to experience it and they were almost blamed for his disappearance until he initially showed back up.


 
Yep - they made a movie out of that as well "Fire in the Sky"... now that I'm thinking about it.. the Bloody Face story line reminds me of the Ed Gein story (a real life Hannibal Lecter for those who don't know!)


----------



## prof ash

Fire in The Sky traumatized me. 

I don't think Evan Peters is Bloody Face, but when they showed him coming off of the truck in shackles, it was a cool moment  Plus, he's so cute. 

What is in the woods then?!?! This season is going to keep us wondering at a lot of things, just like last one.


----------



## chowlover2

I just read some recaps about the show. First off, the things in the woods are called the Raspers, and they are the creatures Dr Arden is making in his lab and what the nurse went out to feed. The whole Bloody Face thing reminded me of Ed Gein as well. The second was the song Dominique that was playing at Briarcliff. Was a big hit for the Singing Nuns in the 60's. Turns out the lead singer, Jeanine Deckers was a nun who later renounced the lifestyle because she was gay. She moved in with her partner and they wound up killing themselves together. So, I don't know if this is a precursor of what is yet to come. These guys love to fill these shows with symbolism, so I guess we will see.


----------



## prof ash

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> I just read some recaps about the show. First off, the things in the woods are called the Raspers, and they are the creatures Dr Arden is making in his lab and what the nurse went out to feed. The whole Bloody Face thing reminded me of Ed Gein as well. The second was the song Dominique that was playing at Briarcliff. Was a big hit for the Singing Nuns in the 60's. Turns out the lead singer, Jeanine Deckers was a nun who later renounced the lifestyle because she was gay. She moved in with her partner and they wound up killing themselves together. So, I don't know if this is a precursor of what is yet to come. These guys love to fill these shows with symbolism, so I guess we will see.



Awesome research!!!!!!!!! Love it!


----------



## chowlover2

I'm also wondering if Evan Peters had some kind of psychotic break and the whole thing with the aliens is in his mind? The whole alien thing seemed out of place to me and that would explain why he killed his wife? I think that girl Grace may be in his mind as well...


----------



## Bagbug

I don't like Alien crap.   I hope it's his imagination.  It was kind of hard to follow all the names already. who?


----------



## TinksDelite

Ed Gein did his killing in the 50's, my guess is we are going to see some episodes when Briarcliff was a tuberculosis ward. And since they said the place was opened in 1902 looks like we've got a century full of evil ahead of us!!!!!


----------



## *want it all*

chowlover2 said:


> I just read some recaps about the show. First off, the things in the woods are called the Raspers, and they are the creatures Dr Arden is making in his lab and what the nurse went out to feed. The whole Bloody Face thing reminded me of Ed Gein as well. The second was the song Dominique that was playing at Briarcliff. Was a big hit for the Singing Nuns in the 60's. Turns out the lead singer, Jeanine Deckers was a nun who later renounced the lifestyle because she was gay. She moved in with her partner and they wound up killing themselves together. So, I don't know if this is a precursor of what is yet to come. These guys love to fill these shows with symbolism, so I guess we will see.


 for the details!


----------



## prof ash

Hey ladies! Is everyone else tired tonight? I'm recording the episode and watching it tomorrow


----------



## chowlover2

ash14vwb said:
			
		

> Hey ladies! Is everyone else tired tonight? I'm recording the episode and watching it tomorrow



I'm watching later!


----------



## ClassicFab

I watched tonight...lol I couldn't wait

This episode was GREAT! And makes me exceedingly happy that some attitudes and beliefs in America have come a loooooooong way. There's more work to be done...but still


----------



## afropunkchic

ClassicFab said:


> I watched tonight...lol I couldn't wait
> 
> *This episode was GREAT! *And makes me exceedingly happy that some attitudes and beliefs in America have come a loooooooong way. There's more work to be done...but still



It was. This show really has a talented cast and I also love FX's stanning for Deadwood actors.


----------



## ILuvShopping

GREAT episode! i thought it was way better than the first. 

i was heading to bed and turning off lights and realized there was a light in my basement i forgot to turn off and it has to be turned off down there. i was kinda scared to go down there lol


----------



## prof ash

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> GREAT episode! i thought it was way better than the first.
> 
> i was heading to bed and turning off lights and realized there was a light in my basement i forgot to turn off and it has to be turned off down there. i was kinda scared to go down there lol



Haha! That's so scary!!

I'm glad to hear it was good. I can't believe Ryan Murphy is the same creator of Glee for how different the 2 shows are in every way. Glad to hear positives, though. It seems so tough to completely change the setting of a series from season to season. So far so good!


----------



## ClassicFab

afropunkchic said:


> It was. This show really has a talented cast and I also love FX's stanning for Deadwood actors.



Was the young priest from Deadwood? His face is so familiar but I could not remember where I've seen him before.


----------



## sdkitty

this show is so disturbing but I can't turn away


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think this could be a very successful 'series' because essentially each season it's a new show. therefore the storylines never get old.... no cliff hangers.... no getting pissed off that main characters quit the show.....


----------



## prof ash

This is too disturbing. The sexual stuff and mistreatment of the patients is too much for me. I liked the ghost story and mystery of the house and the family/romantic dynamic in the last season.... This stuff seems gratuitously sexual and vulgar  I can't take the creepo doctor!


----------



## Gurzzy

Loved this ep!!! The guy getting the exorcism was freaky! Do you think that Sister Mary was possessed at all afterward?


----------



## prof ash

Gurzzy said:
			
		

> Loved this ep!!! The guy getting the exorcism was freaky! Do you think that Sister Mary was possessed at all afterward?



I totally think she's possessed now, especially from the preview for next week with her demon stare haha. That lady is an awesome actress btw


----------



## ILuvShopping

ash14vwb said:


> This is too disturbing. The sexual stuff and mistreatment of the patients is too much for me. I liked the ghost story and mystery of the house and the family/romantic dynamic in the last season.... This stuff seems gratuitously sexual and vulgar  I can't take the creepo doctor!



there was a ton of sexual stuff in the last season too. the sexy maid and the man in the rubber suit. 
i personally could do without most of it


----------



## CourtneyMc22

ash14vwb said:


> This is too disturbing. The sexual stuff and mistreatment of the patients is too much for me. I liked the ghost story and mystery of the house and the family/romantic dynamic in the last season.... This stuff seems gratuitously sexual and vulgar  I can't take the creepo doctor!


ITA (just caught up last night). I feel uncomfortable watching it....I know there was a LOT of sexual stuff going on last season but it's like the power balance is VERY different this season (patients/doctors v. just people in a house), so when you add in the sexual stuff this season it gets very creepy for me (and not in a good way). Last year was scary, this year has a very different vibe and I really can't pinpoint it. I'm not scared, I just found myself recoiling from the tv into the back of the couch a lot in disgust...I'm going to give it a few more episodes, but I'm not sold right now.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Gurzzy said:


> Loved this ep!!! The guy getting the exorcism was freaky! Do you think that Sister Mary was possessed at all afterward?


Yes, for sure IMO. When she threw the covers off the bed at the end, the crucifix on the wall shook. I will say I did really like the exorcism scene/storyline. Now, _*that*_ was scary!


----------



## ClassicFab

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Yes, for sure IMO. When she threw the covers off the bed at the end, the crucifix on the wall shook. I will say I did really like the exorcism scene/storyline. Now, _*that*_ was scary!



That was crazy!!!!! I couldn't believe what he said to Jessica Lange (smelly clam)! 

I think what's hard to watch this season for me is the false imprisonment. Knowing that Tate (sorry can't remember his name for this season) and the reporter are innocent but yet they suffer the cruel punishment is just awful. However, I'm losing sympathy for the reporter after that stunt she pulled this episode.


----------



## ILuvShopping

they're pushing the envelope that's for sure.  i think they played with it a little last season, found that people enjoyed it and now are pushing it even more this season.

i find myself wondering how the characters get into character for the scenes like that =/


----------



## Bagbug

ClassicFab said:


> That was crazy!!!!! I couldn't believe what he said to Jessica Lange (smelly clam)!
> 
> I think what's hard to watch this season for me is the false imprisonment. Knowing that Tate (sorry can't remember his name for this season) and the reporter are innocent but yet they suffer the cruel punishment is just awful. However, I'm losing sympathy for the reporter after that stunt she pulled this episode.


 

Yeah what the reporter did was just cruel.


----------



## Bagbug

I am disappointed in the new season.  It&#8217;s like a rip off of all movies horror, so it makes it kind of predictable.  I don&#8217;t remember season one being so predictable. However I will keep watching just to see if it will get better.


----------



## FreshLilies

Bagbug said:


> I am disappointed in the new season. * Its like a rip off of all movies horror,* so it makes it kind of predictable.  I dont remember season one being so predictable. However I will keep watching just to see if it will get better.



This!!! I've seen so many D-grade horror movies that have this whole "doctor experimenting on patients" plot. I found the first season's plot to be much more original.


----------



## afropunkchic

ClassicFab said:


> Was the young priest from Deadwood? His face is so familiar but I could not remember where I've seen him before.



IDK, I'll have to go back and watch, though I think I would noticed if he was. What I know for sure is Ian McShane's supposed to be coming up in future episodes and I can't wait. 


And I thought the whole possessed man/exorcism was a stand out, the actor was amazing and voice changes.....I just loved everything about it.


----------



## labelwhore04

I loved the 2nd episode! I was a bit disappointed in the season premiere but i thought this episode really delivered. There was some stuff that was kinda stupid(the exorcism) but other than that i'm really into it so far.


----------



## prof ash

Where is the asylum located? I don't remember. I had a realization, though. The year is 1962. This episode was the big nor'easter. I didn't realize that was a real event until this week. People in my town were talking about the upcoming storm with Hurricane Sandy and how '62 wrecked the town. Now, AHS planned to have this episode play at the same time the storm took place IRL. They couldn't have known, though, that exactly 50 years later at the same time, we'd have a storm occur like this. 

I got power back today at 3 and was excited I'd be able to watch the episode, haha.

Someone had said that they tried to make this season close to real events that were going on at the time. They're doing a great job with that this far.


----------



## afropunkchic

I feel bad for that nympho chick..............

Anyway, this episode felt sloppy? Goofy?, IDK.


----------



## ILuvShopping

afropunkchic said:


> I feel bad for that nympho chick..............
> 
> Anyway, this episode felt sloppy? Goofy?, IDK.



agreed. i felt it was a little disjointed....? i'm not really sure either. 
or maybe my head was spinning from nearly everyone in the episode going completely nuts.

i like the bits and pieces of 'present day' that we get.


----------



## ClassicFab

afropunkchic said:


> I feel bad for that nympho chick..............
> 
> Anyway, this episode felt sloppy? Goofy?, IDK.



Agreed! So weird how last week's episode was solid and this one just all over the place.

And the doctor is sooooo creepy. I think what creeped me out more was when the sister propositioned him and he turned her down. But was ready to rape the nympho. Disgusting!


----------



## sdkitty

This episode seemed to be almost random acts of violence with no storyline......again, very disturbing, esp the amputation


----------



## CourtneyMc22

I agree with everyone. I feel like the storylines last year were so compelling. I guess it was b/c you had an emotionally charged family living in this house with all these emotionally charged ghosts with rich pasts and background stories. I don't feel anything for anyone this season really (except for the young guy from last season, can't remember his name). I realize it's only 3 episodes in, but I'm still waiting to feel any connection to these people as opposed to just being grossed out/offended/creeped out by all the violence and sexual stuff....


----------



## ILuvShopping

yea there is definitely a lot going on this season.... makes it hard to concentrate.


----------



## ClassicFab

sdkitty said:


> This episode seemed to be almost random acts of violence with no storyline......again, *very disturbing, esp the amputation*



I didn't understand that...at all. And the killing of the "Mexican" was too much. That scene was too far. Like really, was that necessary?!?!?!?!?


----------



## prof ash

CourtneyMc22 said:
			
		

> I agree with everyone. I feel like the storylines last year were so compelling. I guess it was b/c you had an emotionally charged family living in this house with all these emotionally charged ghosts with rich pasts and background stories. I don't feel anything for anyone this season really (except for the young guy from last season, can't remember his name). I realize it's only 3 episodes in, but I'm still waiting to feel any connection to these people as opposed to just being grossed out/offended/creeped out by all the violence and sexual stuff....



I agree with this totally. I love Evan Peters in this, and also think the people from last season are doing a fantastic job with their characters. But I don't feel invested in any of them except for Evan. The mistreatment, corruption, sexual stuff- it's more offensive than necessary to make a good storyline.

Last year, I was spooked after each episode, and couldn't wait for the next. I loved all of the relationships. This year, I feel disturbed and like I should not be watching what  I just watched for entertainments' sake- the rape, the doctor, the patients getting caned, the mind games. I feel uncomfortable with it.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

ash14vwb said:


> I agree with this totally. I love Evan Peters in this, _*and also think the people from last season are doing a fantastic job with their characters*_. But I don't feel invested in any of them except for Evan. The mistreatment, corruption, sexual stuff- it's more offensive than necessary to make a good storyline.
> 
> Last year, I was spooked after each episode, and couldn't wait for the next. I loved all of the relationships. This year, I feel disturbed and like I should not be watching what  I just watched for entertainments' sake- the rape, the doctor, the patients getting caned, the mind games. I feel uncomfortable with it.


 I agree. The acting is definitely not lacking, just the material they are working with IMO.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Last year was more STORY
This year is more HORROR

Next year might be more AMERICAN? 

lol


----------



## prof ash

Lol Sarah!


Here is an article about the Nor'easter timing. And they're in Boston... I knew that with the great job they're doing with accents, but it escaped me at the moment 

http://www.examiner.com/article/american-horror-story-asylum-episode-3-nor-easter-turns-tables

The article also has a summary of the episode which makes it seem more... Not all over the place, I guess? Ryan Murphy talks about the nun's transformation and how that was to watch. That actress is great; I had forgotten she was Nora in the last season for a while.


----------



## afropunkchic

ash14vwb said:


> I agree with this totally. I love Evan Peters in this, and also think the people from last season are doing a fantastic job with their characters. But I don't feel invested in any of them except for Evan. The mistreatment, corruption, sexual stuff- it's more offensive than necessary to make a good storyline.
> 
> Last year, I was spooked after each episode, and couldn't wait for the next. I loved all of the relationships. This year, *I feel disturbed* and like I should not be watching what  I just watched for entertainments' sake- the rape, the doctor, the patients getting caned, *the mind games.* I feel uncomfortable with it.



It's very disturbing, but I think that's the point. Like, there's this creepy house for the insane so there's going to be a psychologically disturbing undercurrent.....only I feel like it's given to us so heavy handedly.



ash14vwb said:


> Lol Sarah!
> 
> 
> Here is an article about the Nor'easter timing. And they're in Boston... I knew that with the great job they're doing with accents, but it escaped me at the moment
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/american-horror-story-asylum-episode-3-nor-easter-turns-tables
> 
> The article also has a summary of the episode which makes it seem more... Not all over the place, I guess? Ryan Murphy talks about the nun's transformation and how that was to watch. *That actress is great; I had forgotten she was Nora in the last season for a while.*



Lily Rabe is really good. And I just love her voice.


----------



## chowlover2

afropunkchic said:
			
		

> It's very disturbing, but I think that's the point. Like, there's this creepy house for the insane so there's going to be a psychologically disturbing undercurrent.....only I feel like it's given to us so heavy handedly.
> 
> Lily Rabe is really good. And I just love her voice.



I didn't even realize it was Nora from last season, she is so good. All the actors from last season are superb! I was reading a recap somewhere, and someone thought Sister Mary was the girl Sister Jude ran over and is tormenting her now. I don't have a clue. Last night I was thrown a curve when the 2 Bloody faces were teens. I had thought they were the creatures from the woods grown up several generations. I believe there is supposed to be some connection between the newlyweds and former patients. We shall soon see.


----------



## labelwhore04

Dr. Arden is such a creep. I don't understand why he always turns down sex but then randomly gets angry and rapes people? He genuinely seems disgusted when girls throw themselves at him but he's clearly a perverted freak. Whats up with that?


----------



## sdkitty

labelwhore04 said:


> Dr. Arden is such a creep. I don't understand why he always turns down sex but then randomly gets angry and rapes people? He genuinely seems disgusted when girls throw themselves at him but he's clearly a perverted freak. Whats up with that?


 
did you catch the part where Chloe Sevigny's character mocked his apparently very small or deformed penis?  maybe that has something to do with his behavior


----------



## ILuvShopping

he's trying to over compensate for who he really is. so he gets incredibly angry at it, to the point where he bursts. 

that's my take on it anyways.

didn't chloe's character say something like "what, did you pee your pants??"  so i took that as he loses it pretty quick.


i didn't realize that actress played nora either! she's awesome.


----------



## prof ash

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> he's trying to over compensate for who he really is. so he gets incredibly angry at it, to the point where he bursts.
> 
> that's my take on it anyways.
> 
> didn't chloe's character say something like "what, did you pee your pants??"  so i took that as he loses it pretty quick.
> 
> i didn't realize that actress played nora either! she's awesome.



Lol, she asks him if he had an accident (I guess meaning that would explain why it's so small). I appreciated that bit of humor at such a dire scene.


----------



## hunniesochic

Last season was awesome; this season is too much, but I can't stop watching!

There's too many wickedness this season. There's a devil, monsters, alien (wtf is that about), and killers. I was hoping that this season was a continuation of last, but blah...


----------



## afropunkchic

chowlover2 said:


> I didn't even realize it was Nora from last season, she is so good. All the actors from last season are superb! I was reading a recap somewhere, and someone thought Sister Mary was the girl Sister Jude ran over and is tormenting her now. I don't have a clue. Last night I was thrown a curve when the 2 Bloody faces were teens. I had thought they were the creatures from the woods grown up several generations. I believe there is supposed to be some connection between the newlyweds and former patients. We shall soon see.



So many different and random things were going on at such a fast pace, I couldn't even formulate any thoughts or theories on how the rest of this season will go. I guess we shall see.



labelwhore04 said:


> Dr. Arden is such a creep. *I don't understand why he always turns down sex but then randomly gets angry and rapes people?* He genuinely seems disgusted when girls throw themselves at him but he's clearly a perverted freak. Whats up with that?



I think Doc's an extremely repressed perverted psycho....


----------



## sdkitty

afropunkchic said:


> So many different and random things were going on at such a fast pace, I couldn't even formulate any thoughts or theories on how the rest of this season will go. I guess we shall see.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm expecting someone to get a labotomy ....
> 
> I think Doc's an extremely repressed perverted psycho....


 


ash14vwb said:


> Lol, *she asks him if he had an accident (I guess meaning that would explain why it's so small).* I appreciated that bit of humor at such a dire scene.


that's how I took it - rather than an accident of peeing his pants



ILuvShopping said:


> he's trying to over compensate for who he really is. so he gets incredibly angry at it, to the point where he bursts.
> 
> that's my take on it anyways.
> 
> didn't chloe's character say something like "what, did you pee your pants??" so i took that as he loses it pretty quick.
> 
> 
> i didn't realize that actress played nora either! she's awesome.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

What lesson did we learn, ladies? NEVER giggle when a man drops his pants, even if it's earned.


----------



## ClassicFab

^^^lmao!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

ohhhh she did say "accident" didn't she. 
make sense!


----------



## vtfroggie

sarahloveslouis said:


> What lesson did we learn, ladies? NEVER giggle when a man drops his pants, even if it's earned.


 
Haha!


----------



## sdkitty

sarahloveslouis said:


> What lesson did we learn, ladies? NEVER giggle when a man drops his pants, even if it's earned.


 :lolots:


----------



## Bagbug

So the Doctor was a virgin until he raped and cut off her legs?!  This is not like season one.  I feel like I am watching a slasher/grind house movie.  WTH? movie did they play for them?  The Arch Diacist approved it.  Did he even see it?


----------



## labelwhore04

Bagbug said:


> So the Doctor was a virgin until he raped and cut off her legs?!  This is not like season one.  I feel like I am watching a slasher/grind house movie.  WTH? movie did they play for them?  The Arch Diacist approved it.  Did he even see it?



When was it said that he was a virgin?


----------



## prof ash

I don't think it was said ever that he was a virgin... I don't think it was implied, either. They did seem to show that he was a rapist-murderer by the escort who visited him and found pictures in his drawer of other mutilated women. And that he has a fetish for virginal, proper, submissive women, and a clear hang up on "whores" (I hate how he says the word). They never did show him in the act of it, though. Hmm.

What a twisted character.


----------



## chowlover2

ash14vwb said:
			
		

> I don't think it was said ever that he was a virgin... I don't think it was implied, either. They did seem to show that he was a rapist-murderer by the escort who visited him and found pictures in his drawer of other mutilated women. And that he has a fetish for virginal, proper, submissive women, and a clear hang up on "whores" (I hate how he says the word). They never did show him in the act of it, though. Hmm.
> 
> What a twisted character.



Twisted is kind. I believe he is a Nazi and worked at a concentration camp doing " experiments " on the people there.


----------



## prof ash

You really do think he was a Nazi? Because of what he said to Kit, accusing him of being a spy?

I could totally see that! And yeah... Twisted doesn't do him justice.


----------



## chowlover2

ash14vwb said:
			
		

> You really do think he was a Nazi? Because of what he said to Kit, accusing him of being a spy?
> 
> I could totally see that! And yeah... Twisted doesn't do him justice.



I think I read it somewhere. Makes sense with those creatures in the woods. I think the transformation of Sister Mary from innocent to devil is quite amazing. Much more subtle than the fellow who was exorcised. That was a little more what I expected this season, not so much of the in your face stuff. I always think the most horrifying stuff is what is left to our imagination, not so much the blood and gore.


----------



## TinksDelite

ash14vwb said:


> You really do think he was a Nazi? Because of what he said to Kit, accusing him of being a spy?
> 
> I could totally see that! And yeah... Twisted doesn't do him justice.


 
The previews showed him in a Nazi uniform, presumbly part of his 'back story'.


----------



## creighbaby

TinksDelite said:
			
		

> The previews showed him in a Nazi uniform, presumbly part of his 'back story'.



I think the doc was a Nazi doc.

I am looking the new season. There is still lots to discover with these characters. I especially like the	 young evil nun.


----------



## prof ash

Thanks for clarifying about the doc! Oooh, makes so much more sense!


----------



## sharknbark

This season is so much gorier than last's, but I'm still watching. Seeing so many horror story lines being raised this season makes me very curious what they will have left to cover in a season 3, though.


----------



## admat97

ILuvShopping said:


> he's trying to over compensate for who he really is. so he gets incredibly angry at it, to the point where he bursts.
> 
> that's my take on it anyways.
> 
> didn't chloe's character say something like "what, did you pee your pants??"  so i took that as he loses it pretty quick.
> 
> 
> i didn't realize that actress played nora either! she's awesome.



I think it was definitely premature ejaculation.

I guess I'm in the minority, but I LOVE this season. I love how the characters and storyline are developing. I love the gruesomeness. 

Horror is my absolute favorite genre' of film, if done well and AHS does not disappoint.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

admat97 said:
			
		

> I think it was definitely premature ejaculation.
> 
> I guess I'm in the minority, but I LOVE this season. I love how the characters and storyline are developing. I love the gruesomeness.
> 
> Horror is my absolute favorite genre' of film, if done well and AHS does not disappoint.



I am with you in the minority! I do like this season a LOT.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm going to guess if last season was any indication, episodes 4 and 5 will start to explain alot of things.


----------



## afropunkchic

admat97 said:


> I think it was definitely premature ejaculation.
> 
> *I guess I'm in the minority, but I LOVE this season.* I love how the characters and storyline are developing. I love the gruesomeness.
> 
> Horror is my absolute favorite genre' of film, if done well and AHS does not disappoint.



I'll join you in the minority cause I love it as well. I might find it a bit too disturbing, sloppy, and fast pace at times, but I also remember season 1 being like that as well and yet I couldn't and still can't turn my head way...


----------



## TinksDelite

afropunkchic said:
			
		

> I'll join you in the minority cause I love it as well. I might find it a bit too disturbing, sloppy, and fast pace at times, but I also remember season 1 being like that as well and yet I couldn't and still can't turn my head way...



Totally agree!  It is different horror genre this season (more 'slasher' and less 'haunting') but I am enjoying it!!


----------



## *want it all*

chowlover2 said:


> I believe he is a Nazi and worked at a concentration camp doing " experiments " on the people there.





ash14vwb said:


> You really do think he was a Nazi? Because of what he said to Kit, accusing him of being a spy?


Most definitely.  When he had Kit on the table, he listed names of groups that Kit could be working for, and the doctor specifically said Jews.


----------



## admat97

Yeah...the Nazi speculation is all over the internet.


----------



## ClassicFab

I like this season as well. Some things are too much (the almost rapes and mistreatment of the mentally ill) but I am still interested. 

Also, am I correct in thinking that those 2 kids were not the actually bloody face? Didn't a third one emerge and come after them? And did the doctor implant that bug back into Tate? I thought I saw it flicker on his desk afterwards.


----------



## prof ash

ClassicFab said:
			
		

> Also, am I correct in thinking that those 2 kids were not the actually bloody face? Didn't a third one emerge and come after them? And did the doctor implant that bug back into Tate? I thought I saw it flicker on his desk afterwards.



Yes, you're correct that those 2 kids were not Bloody Face- they were wearing masks. Then, the (I suppose) "real" Bloody Face came out. 

I don't remember about the bug.

Reading everyone's info is so helpful- it's getting me more into the season. I'm so interested to see what they do with the Nazi doctor concept, the possessed nun, Sister Jude going crazy with her guilt, the creatures, the teacher girlfriend, the reporter working with the nice doctor, the French patient, Chloe Sevigny (sp)...it really is all coming together and will definitely be unfolded in the next few episodes. I think I'll then feel more invested in the characters.

And I think Evan Peters looks great with the darker, side parted hair and Boston accent


----------



## prof ash

26 year old girl crush, lol.

I like him in this season just as much as last


----------



## chowlover2

ash14vwb said:
			
		

> 26 year old girl crush, lol.
> 
> I like him in this season just as much as last



56 yr old woman crush-LOL!


----------



## admat97

chowlover2 said:


> 56 yr old woman crush-LOL!



Seriously...49 here and another 14 year old in my house.


----------



## chowlover2

admat97 said:


> Seriously...49 here and another 14 year old in my house.


He is such a cutie and a wonderful actor. Why haven't we seen him in anything else?


----------



## admat97

chowlover2 said:


> He is such a cutie and a wonderful actor. Why haven't we seen him in anything else?



He was in Kick-*** as Kick ***'s best friend. Starring Aaron Johnson...who is another "young" cutie.


----------



## chowlover2

admat97 said:


> He was in Kick-*** as Kick ***'s best friend. Starring Aaron Johnson...who is another "young" cutie.


I'll have to check it out, thanks!


----------



## *want it all*

Looks like we all have to beat off his lady love at the moment, Emma Roberts.  :boxing:  They're starring in "Adult World" together, but I'm not sure about the release date.   

Hmmm...I gotta say, his talent is far greater than hers.


----------



## prof ash

Lol ladies! Glad I'm not the only one! 

I was surprised that he's with Emma Roberts. I can't think of who I see him with, though. And yes, he is a great actor, so I'm surprised he hasn't had much before! He was on one or two episodes of The Office as Michael Scott's nephew and on The Mentalist. He is a great comedic and serious/dark actor. And romantic actor. Pretty much great.


----------



## admat97

ash14vwb said:


> Lol ladies! Glad I'm not the only one!
> 
> I was surprised that he's with Emma Roberts. I can't think of who I see him with, though. And yes, he is a great actor, so I'm surprised he hasn't had much before! He was on one or two episodes of The Office as Michael Scott's nephew and on The Mentalist. He is a great comedic and serious/dark actor. And romantic actor. Pretty much great.



He has grown up quite nicely.


----------



## labelwhore04

ash14vwb said:


> 26 year old girl crush, lol.
> 
> I like him in this season just as much as last



I'm obsessed with him. He's so sexy.


----------



## jaa1169

chowlover2 said:


> He is such a cutie and a wonderful actor. Why haven't we seen him in anything else?


 

He was also on One Tree Hill.


----------



## Bagbug

labelwhore04 said:


> When was it said that he was a virgin?


 
He said something to the effect of himself being pure too. I don't know it was before he raped Chloe Seviny


----------



## labelwhore04

Bagbug said:


> He said something to the effect of himself being pure too. I don't know it was before he raped Chloe Seviny



Maybe that would explain his 'accident' if it was his 'first' time but then what was up with those photos that the prostitute found? I was under the impression that he raped prostitutes on the regular.


----------



## prof ash

labelwhore04 said:
			
		

> I was under the impression that he raped prostitutes on the regular.



LOL! I thought that too. Now I don't know with his "pure" thing.

Not to forget when he put lipstick on the Virgin Mary statue, called her a whore (his fave word), and toppled her over... Don't know what to make of his hang ups with women and sexuality.


----------



## ILuvShopping

he's a doctor right....? so not like a priest where he would be celibate. 
i feel like they're pushing him into the position of being someone in a religious role? or is he and now i'm just confused?

perhaps his mom was a prostitue which led him to the life he leads now.  punishing women that were like his mom.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

No commentary on last night yet?? I thought it was one of the better episodes so far...


----------



## admat97

CourtneyMc22 said:


> No commentary on last night yet?? I thought it was one of the better episodes so far...



Last nights episode was CRAZY! Now I'm questioning Kit's innocence. 

I know we've said it before, but the acting on this is phenomenal. Evan Peters is amazing! I love Zachary Quinto in his role as well.


----------



## chowlover2

admat97 said:
			
		

> Last nights episode was CRAZY! Now I'm questioning Kit's innocence.
> 
> I know we've said it before, but the acting on this is phenomenal. Evan Peters is amazing! I love Zachary Quinto in his role as well.



+1 great acting. I am still digesting last night's show, there was a lot going on. I don't even know where to start.


----------



## sdkitty

CourtneyMc22 said:


> No commentary on last night yet?? I thought it was one of the better episodes so far...


 
I thought the plot was better last night than week before....the last scene where Chloe Sevigny's character says "kill me" was so disturbing....OMG - he amputated her legs and who know what else he did to her


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Yeah, I really appreciated learning some backstory as opposed to just being shocked over and over again by the most disturbing stuff they can think to show. It was nice to see a little human side of Sister Jude when she started to believe "Anne Frank's" story. I'm on the team "she's telling the truth," by the way, but they are definitely leaving that up to speculation. 

I thought the parts where Evan's character was being forced to "relive" (again, I don't think he actually committed the murders) were so sad!! And then the juxtaposition with him wailing on that dough in the kitchen....craziness. That boy is an amazing actor.


----------



## admat97

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I thought the parts where Evan's character was being forced to "relive" (again, I don't think he actually committed the murders) were so sad!! And then the juxtaposition with him wailing on that dough in the kitchen....craziness. *That boy is an amazing actor.*



And he totally makes me feel pervy. :shame:


----------



## chowlover2

CourtneyMc22 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I really appreciated learning some backstory as opposed to just being shocked over and over again by the most disturbing stuff they can think to show. It was nice to see a little human side of Sister Jude when she started to believe "Anne Frank's" story. I'm on the team "she's telling the truth," by the way, but they are definitely leaving that up to speculation.
> 
> I thought the parts where Evan's character was being forced to "relive" (again, I don't think he actually committed the murders) were so sad!! And then the juxtaposition with him wailing on that dough in the kitchen....craziness. That boy is an amazing actor.



He is, and Sarah Paulson was equally amazing when the Dr was trying to " reprogram " her sexuality. And the background on Grace as well. I am wondering what Sister Mary's story is now, hope they address that next week.


----------



## prof ash

I only saw half of it so far, but was also happy to see the characters' stories further explained.

Who asked Sister Jude if she really thought Kit could have the medical know-how to do what he supposedly did to the women? Him grabbing Grace's neck and the reliving flashbacks made me think he did it, but what if someone/people are trying to pin him and he's actually believing it since he's there? "Who done it?" do we think?

I cringed at poor Lana's experience. Does the Doc truly believe that's the way to treat a patient? So sad. I wish she could've just sucked it up and gotten it over with and out of that place. Of course, that would be a traumatic situation on many levels, so I don't blame her.

And I detest Arden more and more each week. Sadly, seems like the priest is in on it with him


----------



## ClassicFab

Last night was a great episode! I believe Anne's story but I'm suspicious of the Preist. I wonder what the is it the doctor gave to Chloe Sevigny and the others that turns them. 

Something about Zachary Quinto's character does not sit right with me. I wonder if he is homosexual as well. His interest in the reporter seems weird.


----------



## ClassicFab

ash14vwb said:


> I only saw half of it so far, but was also happy to see the characters' stories further explained.
> 
> Who asked Sister Jude if she really thought Kit could have the medical know-how to do what he supposedly did to the women? Him grabbing Grace's neck and the reliving flashbacks made me think he did it, but what if someone/people are trying to pin him and he's actually believing it since he's there? "Who done it?" do we think?



I think it may be the doctor. Because if you think about it, the killings have stopped since Kit has arrived. I think a real serial killer would have the urge to keep killing, right? How long has Kit been there? This may be waaaaaay out there but that's what I'm thinking. I don't know where the alien abduction comes in though. Was it all due to chance? Is the doctor working for the aliens? How did that alien or creature get into the asylum and stalk Sister Jude?


----------



## afropunkchic

CourtneyMc22 said:


> No commentary on last night yet?? *I thought it was one of the better episodes so far*...


 
It was definitely better than last episode but it so much to take in.......gotta go watch it again.............


----------



## sarahloveslouis

ClassicFab said:


> Something about Zachary Quinto's character does not sit right with me. I wonder if he is homosexual as well. His interest in the reporter seems weird.


 
It is a very interesting role for him as he is homosexual IRL!


----------



## ILuvShopping

ash14vwb said:


> I only saw half of it so far, but was also happy to see the characters' stories further explained.
> 
> Who asked Sister Jude if she really thought Kit could have the medical know-how to do what he supposedly did to the women? Him grabbing Grace's neck and the reliving flashbacks made me think he did it, but what if someone/people are trying to pin him and he's actually believing it since he's there? "Who done it?" do we think?
> 
> I cringed at poor Lana's experience. *Does the Doc truly believe that's the way to treat a patient? So sad.* I wish she could've just sucked it up and gotten it over with and out of that place. Of course, that would be a traumatic situation on many levels, so I don't blame her.
> 
> And I detest Arden more and more each week. Sadly, seems like the priest is in on it with him



i though i had two comments from this but can only remember one lol
but the psychiatrist went to Lana and said that he apologized because he was not a believer in that form of therapy but he thought he should try. 



ClassicFab said:


> I think it may be the doctor. *Because if you think about it, the killings have stopped since Kit has arrived.* I think a real serial killer would have the urge to keep killing, right? How long has Kit been there? This may be waaaaaay out there but that's what I'm thinking. I don't know where the alien abduction comes in though. Was it all due to chance? Is the doctor working for the aliens? How did that alien or creature get into the asylum and stalk Sister Jude?



Lana's girlfriend was killed and the psychiatrist believes it was 'bloody face'. that's why he told her that he believes Kit is innocent.

but then that makes me wonder... why if he trying to make kit believe he did it?

wow.. now i'm confused!


----------



## Gurzzy

Did the psychiatrist ever mention to Lana that he believes her gf to be dead? He found the blood in her apartment. I can't remember if he ever told her that. I think there is more to him than we are led to believe! 

Count me in on loving Evan Peters!! I think he is great.


----------



## admat97

sarahloveslouis said:


> It is a very interesting role for him as he is homosexual IRL!



Well...last season he played a gay man in AHS as well


----------



## ILuvShopping

Gurzzy said:


> Did the psychiatrist ever mention to Lana that he believes her gf to be dead? He found the blood in her apartment. I can't remember if he ever told her that. I think there is more to him than we are led to believe!
> 
> Count me in on loving Evan Peters!! I think he is great.



i can't remember if he did or not... all i can remember is that he told her he believed that kit may be innocent.


----------



## ClassicFab

ILuvShopping said:


> Lana's girlfriend was killed and the psychiatrist believes it was 'bloody face'. that's why he told her that he believes Kit is innocent.
> 
> but then that makes me wonder... why if he trying to make kit believe he did it?
> 
> wow.. now i'm confused!



I forgot all about that! Good memory, lol! 

I wonder if Bloody Face is like leather face from Texas Chainsaw Massacre. Wasn't he skinning his victims to make a face? I am all kinds of confused. I still think that the Doctor has something to do with those women who were killed. I wonder if there is a site that has all of the things we've learned so far listed like they did last season. 

And I still think something is up with the psychiatrist. I don't see why he would think that the conversion therapy would work. Like that was soooo unethical...soooooo unethical. I can understand the aversion part but the conversion aspect was too much. And now you've got me thinking about why he is trying to convince Kit that he is the murderer.


----------



## ILuvShopping

ClassicFab said:


> I forgot all about that! Good memory, lol!
> 
> I wonder if Bloody Face is like leather face from Texas Chainsaw Massacre. Wasn't he skinning his victims to make a face? I am all kinds of confused. I still think that the Doctor has something to do with those women who were killed. I wonder if there is a site that has all of the things we've learned so far listed like they did last season.
> 
> And I still think something is up with the psychiatrist. I don't see why he would think that the conversion therapy would work. Like that was soooo unethical...soooooo unethical. I can understand the aversion part but the conversion aspect was too much. And now you've got me thinking about why he is trying to convince Kit that he is the murderer.



when talking to kit he did say he thought kit was innocent.... he didn't want kit to be sentenced to death... so essentially he wanted to make everyone think kit was crazy so that he could stay alive in the institution. 
so is he trying to make kit think he's nuts so kit stops trying to say he's innocent?

i totally forgot about that website from last year! we definitely need that lol


----------



## ILuvShopping

so what sort of nazi tests is the doctor doing on the patients?? is the priest a nazi too? he knows the true but is trying to hide it.  is he making chloe into one of the creatures that lives in the woods?


----------



## SunglassLove

I have a hundred questions, a hundred more ideas spinning in my head, but based on last season, I'm just not even going to try and speculate. I'm just going to keep watching, LOL..

This season has me mesmorized!! I also am a believer in the Anne Frank plot, what a crazy loop de loop that one was!


----------



## chowlover2

Here are some interesting tidbits from Ryan Murphy. I can't wait til next week! 





> http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/11/08/american-horror-story-ryan-murphy-anne-frank/


----------



## chowlover2

And here's an interesting interview with Sarah Paulson. OMG=it's going to get much worse, I can't wait!





> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/07/american-horror-story-asylum-sarah-paulson_n_2089793.html


----------



## prof ash

Wow, those articles were intense! I love that the actors are only a few episodes ahead of us, so when they're acting, they don't know what their fates will be at the end of the season. Keeps it more real-feeling 

Hmmm... Now I don't trust Zach Quinto's character, either. Why is he being so nice to Lana, but did the perverse therapy rather than just say he did and let her out, and why did he tell Kit one thing about the murders and Sister Jude another.... Is he working with Arden? An Arden in waiting? Though earlier in the season, he did tell Arden his practices were inhumane.

Also, I love that Sister Jude is acting more like a sister lately and actually caring about her patients. Now if only she can catch Arden and get the government or someone in there. Of course that won't happen.

Annie, get your gun.


----------



## prof ash

Just remembered that I wanted to post this-

Remember when we were speculating what Arden's "pure" comment meant? Do you think he was referencing being Arian?


----------



## chowlover2

ash14vwb said:
			
		

> Just remembered that I wanted to post this-
> 
> Remember when we were speculating what Arden's "pure" comment meant? Do you think he was referencing being Arian?



I think both, pure as in Arian, and pure as in virginal.


----------



## labelwhore04

I don't understand why Dr. Thredson didn't just 'lie' and tell them that he 'cured' Lana. He clearly wants to get her out so why couldn't they have just pretended to do the therapy and then say that it worked so she could get out instead of him trying to sneak her out or whatever he plans to do. That made absolutely no sense.

Everyone on this show are such incredible actors.


----------



## chowlover2

labelwhore04 said:
			
		

> I don't understand why Dr. Thredson didn't just 'lie' and tell them that he 'cured' Lana. He clearly wants to get her out so why couldn't they have just pretended to do the therapy and then say that it worked so she could get out instead of him trying to sneak her out or whatever he plans to do. That made absolutely no sense.
> 
> Everyone on this show are such incredible actors.



I wondered about that as well. What is Arden's link to the Monsignor? Maybe we will have more answers next week?


----------



## ILuvShopping

chowlover2 said:


> I wondered about that as well. What is Arden's link to the Monsignor? Maybe we will have more answers next week?



i think in one of the article links it says either next week or the following. can't remember which... but should be soon.


----------



## sdkitty

ash14vwb said:


> Wow, those articles were intense! I love that the actors are only a few episodes ahead of us, so when they're acting, they don't know what their fates will be at the end of the season. Keeps it more real-feeling
> 
> Hmmm... Now I don't trust Zach Quinto's character, either. Why is he being so nice to Lana, but did the perverse therapy rather than just say he did and let her out, and why did he tell Kit one thing about the murders and Sister Jude another.... Is he working with Arden? An Arden in waiting? Though earlier in the season, he did tell Arden his practices were inhumane.
> 
> *Also, I love that Sister Jude is acting more like a sister lately and actually caring about her patients*. Now if only she can catch Arden and get the government or someone in there. Of course that won't happen.
> 
> Annie, get your gun.


I don't trust her....does she really care or is she just agains the doctor?


----------



## sdkitty

chowlover2 said:


> Here are some interesting tidbits from Ryan Murphy. I can't wait til next week!


 
intriguing.....can't wait for next week now


----------



## Bagbug

chowlover2 said:


> I think both, pure as in Arian, and pure as in virginal.


 

You are right!!!  I thought he was talking about his virginity!!!   Good catch.


----------



## SunglassLove

ash14vwb said:


> Wow, those articles were intense! I love that the actors are only a few episodes ahead of us, so when they're acting, they don't know what their fates will be at the end of the season. Keeps it more real-feeling
> 
> Hmmm... Now I don't trust Zach Quinto's character, either. Why is he being so nice to Lana, but did the perverse therapy rather than just say he did and let her out, and why did he tell Kit one thing about the murders and Sister Jude another.... Is he working with Arden? An Arden in waiting? Though earlier in the season, he did tell Arden his practices were inhumane.
> 
> Also, I love that Sister Jude is acting more like a sister lately and actually caring about her patients. Now if only she can catch Arden and get the government or someone in there. Of course that won't happen.
> 
> Annie, get your gun.


 
The part in me that's trying to figure everything out is thinking that Zach Quinto's character is actually undercover and investigating things (cop or reporter??), and really has no idea what he's doing as a shrink. Otherwise - WHY would he have given her that photo?? And walk into the girlfriend's house when it was clear she wasn't there? Too investigative of a personality... he's looking for something. Maybe that's why he sympathizes with Lana - he recognizes her as a reporter?


----------



## labelwhore04

Maybe Dr. Thredson is bloody face?


----------



## chowlover2

SunglassLove said:


> The part in me that's trying to figure everything out is thinking that Zach Quinto's character is actually undercover and investigating things (cop or reporter??), and really has no idea what he's doing as a shrink. Otherwise - WHY would he have given her that photo?? And walk into the girlfriend's house when it was clear she wasn't there? Too investigative of a personality... he's looking for something. Maybe that's why he sympathizes with Lana - he recognizes her as a reporter?


 I'm not sure exactly what is up with Dr Thredson! I do know, these were treatments used to treat homosexuality 50 yrs ago. Horrifying.


----------



## SunglassLove

chowlover2 said:


> I'm not sure exactly what is up with Dr Thredson! I do know, these were treatments used to treat homosexuality 50 yrs ago. Horrifying.


 
I know. That's another part of what's making this season so eery for me... these things were DONE only 50 years ago, it seems so surreal!


----------



## chowlover2

SunglassLove said:


> I know. That's another part of what's making this season so eery for me... these things were DONE only 50 years ago, it seems so surreal!


It's creepy isn't it? I was just a little kid when this stuff was going on. I am thinking Dr Arden is Bloody Face. It takes a great deal of skill to skin something be it animal or human ( UGH-I can't believe I just wrote that ) Maybe Dr Thredson is a detective who has gone undercover???


----------



## labelwhore04

chowlover2 said:


> I'm not sure exactly what is up with Dr Thredson! I do know, these were treatments used to treat homosexuality 50 yrs ago. Horrifying.



The thing with that 'conversion therapy' is that it wouldn't even 'work' on a straight person! I love men but i would not be 'aroused' touching myself and some random dudes weiner. My reaction would've been the same as Lana's.


----------



## ILuvShopping

labelwhore04 said:


> The thing with that 'conversion therapy' is that it wouldn't even 'work' on a straight person! I love men but i would not be 'aroused' touching myself and some random dudes weiner. My reaction would've been the same as Lana's.



and to pull in a random patient that also lives there to be manhandled??? talk about awkward moments after that....


----------



## SunglassLove

chowlover2 said:


> It's creepy isn't it? I was just a little kid when this stuff was going on. I am thinking Dr Arden is Bloody Face. It takes a great deal of skill to skin something be it animal or human ( UGH-I can't believe I just wrote that ) Maybe Dr Thredson is a detective who has gone undercover???


 
I loved that the detective said pretty much the same thing to Sister Jude - her face said it all once he asked that about Kit (the skinning thing). 

Another thing I just thought of... the Bloody Face we see in the flashes from current day could easily be the real Bloody Face from back then, depending on the age of the person. A 20 year old would only be 68... how old was Kit? 25? That would put him at 73.


----------



## TinksDelite

labelwhore04 said:


> Maybe Dr. Thredson is bloody face?


 
That thought did cross my mind as well.


----------



## chowlover2

labelwhore04 said:


> The thing with that 'conversion therapy' is that it wouldn't even 'work' on a straight person! I love men but i would not be 'aroused' touching myself and some random dudes weiner. My reaction would've been the same as Lana's.


I know! Sarah Paulson did such a great job, I hope she wins an Emmy next year!


----------



## chowlover2

SunglassLove said:


> I loved that the detective said pretty much the same thing to Sister Jude - her face said it all once he asked that about Kit (the skinning thing).
> 
> Another thing I just thought of... the Bloody Face we see in the flashes from current day could easily be the real Bloody Face from back then, depending on the age of the person. A 20 year old would only be 68... how old was Kit? 25? That would put him at 73.


Whoever it is, it's going to be a total surprise! Also, I believe we haven't seen the last of Adam Levine. I think he's going to show up as a patient.


----------



## prof ash

I feel so awful for Chloe Sevigny, too. She looked so deformed and pained. I hope we find out what exactly Arden is doing to these patients, what his goal is, and if those patients are the creatures now (I'm assuming so).

This show prompted me to research lobotomies, because there's a bit in the opening credits that has the lobotomy tools. Doctors actually used electroshock therapy to knock people out, went through the eye canal, and used a hammer and long pin to pop the frontal lobe apart from the rest of the brain. There's a PBS special on YouTube on it's a 5 min segment- about a very controversial doctor, Walter Freeman, who performed lobotomies on the East Coast. Makes me wonder if Arden is based loosely on him. He even did one on a 4 year old. A 12 year old who is now 63 actually wrote a memoir about his lobotomy and the negative impacts it had on his life, and there is a PBS interview with him on Youtube. 

I also saw references on the FX message boards to other asylums, one called Danvers State Hospital in Boston (recently demolished), and Waverly Heights in PA, which I don't know if it was ever actually an asylum- I think more a hospital or elderly home later on.

All of the practices, though, are terrifyingly based on true procedures.


----------



## SunglassLove

chowlover2 said:


> ! Also, I believe we haven't seen the last of Adam Levine.


 
I sure hope not!


----------



## chowlover2

Lobotomies were performed with great regularity during that time. One of the most famous patients was Joe Kennedy's daughter ( Jack, Teddy & Bobby's sister ) she was basically a vegetable after the operation. They basically went into the brain and had no idea of what they were doing. From the previews, I think we are going to see one shortly...


----------



## prof ash

Chowlover, just googled her. How sad


----------



## chowlover2

ash14vwb said:


> Chowlover, just googled her. How sad


It is isn't it?


----------



## chowlover2

This just popped up on my Facebook page, check out this link





> [http://www.monstersandcritics.com/s...man-s-amazing-transformation-to-Pepper/QUOTE]


----------



## prof ash

chowlover2 said:


> This just popped up on my Facebook page, check out this link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [http://www.monstersandcritics.com/s...man-s-amazing-transformation-to-Pepper/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's crazy. I can't imagine what it must be like to see yourself looking like that! She must really feel like she's in the character at that point.
Click to expand...


----------



## kristinized

ash14vwb said:
			
		

> I feel so awful for Chloe Sevigny, too. She looked so deformed and pained. I hope we find out what exactly Arden is doing to these patients, what his goal is, and if those patients are the creatures now (I'm assuming so).
> 
> This show prompted me to research lobotomies, because there's a bit in the opening credits that has the lobotomy tools. Doctors actually used electroshock therapy to knock people out, went through the eye canal, and used a hammer and long pin to pop the frontal lobe apart from the rest of the brain. There's a PBS special on YouTube on it's a 5 min segment- about a very controversial doctor, Walter Freeman, who performed lobotomies on the East Coast. Makes me wonder if Arden is based loosely on him. He even did one on a 4 year old. A 12 year old who is now 63 actually wrote a memoir about his lobotomy and the negative impacts it had on his life, and there is a PBS interview with him on Youtube.
> 
> I also saw references on the FX message boards to other asylums, one called Danvers State Hospital in Boston (recently demolished), and Waverly Heights in PA, which I don't know if it was ever actually an asylum- I think more a hospital or elderly home later on.
> 
> All of the practices, though, are terrifyingly based on true procedures.



Waverly was a TB hospital that did have a tunnel built down through a hill so bodies could be removed that way to the train station instead of through the front door, upsetting the other patients. It was amazing the amount of people who died from tb before a cure could be found. I watched a documentary on it, and the history of the site was fascinating and sad.

I think Zachary Quinto's character has some twist or sordid history coming up, I don't think he's an undercover journalist, but he could be Bloody Face. Or maybe it's the Monsignor, cause there's got to be something wrong there. We know he knows what Arden is doing, but why is he ok with it? He probably could find another dr for the asylum, maybe he has nazi ties as well?


----------



## prof ash

Interesting about Waverly... I'd like to see that documentary.

Now that I've been reading about Rosemary Kennedy's story, I'm wondering if the name "Sister Mary Eunice" is any play on "Rosemary" and her sister "Eunice" who was her sister's advocate after her lobotomy. Perhaps Mary Eunice will be assisting Arden in the upcoming lobotomy. I may be projecting too much, but AHS does take so much from real life.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

ash14vwb said:
			
		

> but AHS does take so much from real life.



The scariest stories are the real ones!


----------



## kristinized

ash14vwb said:


> Interesting about Waverly... I'd like to see that documentary.
> 
> Now that I've been reading about Rosemary Kennedy's story, I'm wondering if the name "Sister Mary Eunice" is any play on "Rosemary" and her sister "Eunice" who was her sister's advocate after her lobotomy. Perhaps Mary Eunice will be assisting Arden in the upcoming lobotomy. I may be projecting too much, but AHS does take so much from real life.



It was this one, though it wasn't very good unfortunately. Very sensationalized and exploitive (for example they went on and on about "medical experiments" done on patients when it was just trying out different pills trying to find a cure). I'd like to see a better one on the subject.

I think you may be right about the link with Sister Mary Eunice's name. I wonder if there are more characters (or patient stories) based on real past events.


----------



## prof ash

kristinized said:
			
		

> It was this one



Thank you!! It'll be fun to get more background info on a real place the show was inspired by. I'll look past the sensationalism


----------



## chowlover2

ash14vwb said:


> Interesting about Waverly... I'd like to see that documentary.
> 
> Now that I've been reading about Rosemary Kennedy's story, I'm wondering if the name "Sister Mary Eunice" is any play on "Rosemary" and her sister "Eunice" who was her sister's advocate after her lobotomy. Perhaps Mary Eunice will be assisting Arden in the upcoming lobotomy. I may be projecting too much, but AHS does take so much from real life.


That is an interesting thought! You guys may be on to something. I am wondering who they lobotomize? Lana, Anne Frank? I think it was usually reserved for unruly patients.


----------



## ClassicFab

sarahloveslouis said:


> The scariest stories are the real ones!



Exactly! I think that is why many are more disturbed/creeped out this season. Last season had that ghost element to it so if you don't believe then its not as haunting. But this season has that element of realness to it, like we know these things have happened.

...and may still happen in some places.


----------



## TinksDelite

ash14vwb said:


> Thank you!! It'll be fun to get more background info on a real place the show was inspired by. I'll look past the sensationalism


 
Try this:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pV_3Yrge8U4&feature=BFa&list=ULpV_3Yrge8U4

Notice the mention of the creatures at the beginning of part 2!  Hmmmmm


----------



## prof ash

TinksDelite said:
			
		

> Try this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pV_3Yrge8U4&feature=BFa&list=ULpV_3Yrge8U4
> 
> Notice the mention of the creatures at the beginning of part 2!  Hmmmmm



Oh my gosh. This is so scary. I also see that i made an error in location; Waverly Heights is in Kentucky, not PA. Oops! Thank you for posting!!


----------



## TinksDelite

ash14vwb said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh. This is so scary. I also see that i made an error in location; Waverly Heights is in Kentucky, not PA. Oops! Thank you for posting!!



No problem!

 There is a similar place in PA, Pennhurst.  Pennhurst's history actually resembles AHS's more than Waverly Heights (TB hospital turned into a Geriatric hospital).  Pennhurst was a TB hospital that was later turned into a mental hospital with horrible atrocities.  Although the death tunnel is straight from Waverly Heights!  Creepy in either case!

ETA:  I stand corrected, Pennhurst was always a mental hospital never a TB hospital.  Gosh can you just imagine the 'treatments' patients in the early 1900's had to endure!


----------



## chowlover2

TinksDelite said:


> No problem!
> 
> There is a similar place in PA, Pennhurst. Pennhurst's history actually resembles AHS's more than Waverly Heights (TB hospital turned into a Geriatric hospital). Pennhurst was a TB hospital that was later turned into a mental hospital with horrible atrocities. Although the death tunnel is straight from Waverly Heights! Creepy in either case
> 
> ETA: I stand corrected, Pennhurst was always a mental hospital never a TB hospital. Gosh can you just imagine the 'treatments' patients in the early 1900's had to endure!


Pennhurst was an awful place. It was closed down in the '80's due a TV expose by Bill Baldini in 1968. I believe you can still see the hidden camera videos that were shown on TV which led to it's demise. Just go to You Tube and hit Pennhurst. It's tragic. Anyway, has been vacant since then. in 2011 the owners rented it out as a Halloween attraction. Lots of protests, I think the neighboring community wants to forget it is there. I heard nothing this year, and I live about and hour from there. I'm guessing maybe last year wasn't a big financial success?


----------



## chowlover2

Well I was wrong, it was open this year, here's the link. I heard no promos whatsoever.





> http://www.pennhurstasylum.com/


----------



## TinksDelite

chowlover2 said:


> Pennhurst was an awful place. It was closed down in the '80's due a TV expose by Bill Baldini in 1968. I believe you can still see the hidden camera videos that were shown on TV which led to it's demise. Just go to You Tube and hit Pennhurst. It's tragic. Anyway, has been vacant since then. in 2011 the owners rented it out as a Halloween attraction. Lots of protests, I think the neighboring community wants to forget it is there. I heard nothing this year, and I live about and hour from there. I'm guessing maybe last year wasn't a big financial success?


 
Ah! That's right, I'd forgotten about the Bill Baldini expose on Pennhurst. Interesting though... sort of like Lana  For those interested: http://www.preservepennhurst.org/default.aspx?pg=26

And you are right, I saw absolutely no promos for it this year. I'm quite interested in stuff like this and would be interested in seeing it from historical perspective (not as a horror attraction).  I've toured Eastern State Penitentiary and found it fasinating and very creepy.  Great for photography buffs, I got some really great shots!

ETA:  I hope this stuff isn't too Off Topic for this thread


----------



## prof ash

I'm watching the Baldini Exposé  "Suffer the Little Children" on YouTube. This is awful. I do love, though, that AHS draws from reality and brings issues that can not be forgotten, some still alive today, to light on a modern show. I would not have researched this stuff were it not for AHS. It's intriguing, and saddening, but gives viewers more of an awareness to things they maybe otherwise not.

And it's just plain entertaining for those not watching it for that purpose


----------



## labelwhore04

chowlover2 said:


> Well I was wrong, it was open this year, here's the link. I heard no promos whatsoever.



That's so scary! I really want to go lol! I've never heard of a haunted house that's in a place where a real aslyum used to exist. That's so cool.


----------



## TinksDelite

On the earlier subject of the lobotomy... http://youtu.be/_0aNILW6ILk  from PBS


----------



## BurberryBabe115

Episodes online?


----------



## prof ash

TinksDelite said:
			
		

> On the earlier subject of the lobotomy... http://youtu.be/_0aNILW6ILk  from PBS



This is the one I watched! So disturbing


----------



## prof ash

BurberryBabe115 said:
			
		

> Episodes online?



The FX site has clips of each episode- I can't figure out if the whole episodes are on there. Not on Hulu?


----------



## labelwhore04

BurberryBabe115 said:


> Episodes online?



Project Free TV has basically all the shows that are on tv right now. 

http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/


----------



## chowlover2

ash14vwb said:


> This is the one I watched! So disturbing



You're right, so disturbing. And on children no less. In some ways, we have come a long way, in others, not so much...


----------



## Myrkur

I loved the first season, gosh that was so good! I wasn't a big fan when second season started, but since the Anne Frank episode I'm finally getting more excited about it


----------



## SunglassLove

Happy AHS night everyone!!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

whoo hooooo!


----------



## prof ash

Haha Yayy! Can't wait to discuss with you all!


----------



## chinableu

This season is INSANE!

Oh my gosh.  I don't scare easily but this season has me FREAKED OUT!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i don't find it nearly as scary as the first season. maybe if they were to show more of present day. 
but i like it this day cause then i can watch it at night! haha


----------



## *want it all*

OMG, I'm sensing where the story is going tonight and YIKES!


----------



## prof ash

Omg right?! Dr Thredson! Ahhhhhh!! Is anyone else freaking out right now!


----------



## ILuvShopping

well this show just became so much more effed up.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i wonder why he wanted lara??


----------



## Gurzzy

I was watching alone in the dark, and totally freaked out! Scariest moment of the season for me.


----------



## prof ash

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> i wonder why he wanted lara??



Me too... Seemed like he wanted her to write something to make him famous, like that he rescued her. Maybe he's going to try to make her his partner or something, since he is still pushing her to become straight. Whacko.

I get that he pinned Tate, but not the Alma/Grace bit.  Or what about Chloe Sevigny still? Oh, AHS.


----------



## SunglassLove

Holy frijoles did this season just get awesome! 

Wonder whats going to come of the teacher n kids finding her crawling up the stairs?

I dont think he's going to kill Lana... I think he really wants her to write about him?


----------



## afropunkchic

O.M.G. This episode was just.......amazing, with just the right amount of creepiness without going over the top, IMO.


----------



## *want it all*

ash14vwb said:


> Omg right?! Dr Thredson! Ahhhhhh!! Is anyone else freaking out right now!


FREAKING AND WIGGING OUT!!!!!  I was all "uh oh" and "dun dun dun duuuuuun" when Thredson pulled out the tape recorder and then had the "confession" on record.  That's when I really suspected it was Thredson all along.

Alma's alive...wow, I'm interested in what's going to come out of that storyline!  What an awesome second season of AHS!


----------



## ClassicFab

OMG! This was the turning point of the season! 

I KNEW something was up with the psychologist. I just knew it. I have a theory about why he wanted Lana. But I'll just wait and see how this plays out. I love that about this show, it just keeps you guessing. 

And I actually believe the Anne Frank story; I think she may have suffered from DID and while experiencing postpartum depression her two personalities collided.


----------



## sdkitty

now this has gone from disturbing to horrifying


----------



## chinableu

sdkitty said:


> now this has gone from disturbing to horrifying



I know!

It's awesome.

LOLOL!


----------



## chinableu

I MUST get this season on DVD once it becomes available.

I can't believe I didn't go with the dvr package with direct tv.  I could watch these over and over again and hit pause and rewind.

I guess one could say I'm a bit weird.

:giggles:


----------



## ILuvShopping

SunglassLove said:


> I dont think he's going to kill Lana... I think he really wants her to write about him?



good point. maybe scare the crap out of her but let her live so she can write about it??

he did say "so you can tell MY story......"


----------



## chowlover2

OMG! I taped last night and watched today, had a stomach bug. What a show! As soon as he and Lana were at the car and he said he never really worked at the hospital I new he was Bloody Face. Dr Thredson is a definite ripoff of Ed Gein, one of the first serial killers and the inspiration for Silence of the Lambs. I am curious about his plans for Lana. And Sister Jude certainly went off the rails. Poor Anne Frank, I really believed her, she was lucky, many who were lobotomized were left as human vegetables. And what about Shelly. OMG- I think I have to watch it again!


----------



## prof ash

China and Chow... This is the only show I've went back and re-watched (other than reruns) because it was that complex and intriguing. It's good to see that other people do that because hubby is like "You saw it already!" It's like watching a favorite horror movie each week


----------



## chowlover2

ash14vwb said:


> China and Chow... This is the only show I've went back and re-watched (other than reruns) because it was that complex and intriguing. It's good to see that other people do that because hubby is like "You saw it already!" It's like watching a favorite horror movie each week



This is the only one I re-watch religiuosly. I feel like there are so many layers to it, I pick up something else each viewing. I am now waiting to see if Sister Jude comes back and seduces Dr Arden, just to find out if he has the tattoo on his arm that shows he was a Nazi Dr.


----------



## TinksDelite

Just finished watching!  Knew Thredson was bloody face!

 I'm not so sure Anne is really Anne Frank, I think she recognized the Dr from the photo she had of him with Hitler.  

Poor Kit!  And Alma, (presumably) pregnant with an alien baby!  

Love that they answered questions but still have so much yet to reveal!


----------



## prof ash

Yes! So many layers, things answered, things unanswered. My biggest open ended from the show right now is the Grace/Alma situation. Where was she that she saw Alma? Why the light in her cell and then later, on what looked like a cot/medical bed? I can't decide if she was getting worked on by aliens or in the sterilization surgery. Was Alma a ghost? So much to be seen!

Just saw that AHS got renewed for a 3rd season


----------



## chowlover2

ash14vwb said:
			
		

> Yes! So many layers, things answered, things unanswered. My biggest open ended from the show right now is the Grace/Alma situation. Where was she that she saw Alma? Why the light in her cell and then later, on what looked like a cot/medical bed? I can't decide if she was getting worked on by aliens or in the sterilization surgery. Was Alma a ghost? So much to be seen!
> 
> Just saw that AHS got renewed for a 3rd season



I hope the regulars are back. Jessica Lange was on Jimmy Kimmel last week. She said she enjoys it because it's like a play, you do it for 3 months and move on to something else. Also, she said they will write into the script anything you want to do, for her it was singing.


----------



## TinksDelite

ash14vwb said:
			
		

> Yes! So many layers, things answered, things unanswered. My biggest open ended from the show right now is the Grace/Alma situation. Where was she that she saw Alma? Why the light in her cell and then later, on what looked like a cot/medical bed? I can't decide if she was getting worked on by aliens or in the sterilization surgery. Was Alma a ghost? So much to be seen!
> 
> Just saw that AHS got renewed for a 3rd season



I just assumed the aliens brought her back to the mother ship for probing or whatever and Alma was there being held for breeding.  Since we know Kit isn't Bloody Face the alien story is possibly true.  But I guess she could have just replaced the sterilization memory with pieces of Kits alien story to 'cope' and Kit is just plain ole crazy.


----------



## ILuvShopping

the part about alma confuses me because i thought they found her body and that's why they charged kit with murdering her? so how is she in some alien space ship???


----------



## prof ash

I like the idea suggested by Tinks, that Grace thought of Alma because of Kit's story. Or that Alma is a ghost. But yeah, why was she pregnant? And talking about "The more you resist, the more it hurts" as if it really was aliens? Sooo confusing.


----------



## TinksDelite

ILuvShopping said:


> the part about alma confuses me because i thought they found her body and that's why they charged kit with murdering her? so how is she in some alien space ship???



Well they found a skinned, decapitated body.  No DNA in the 60's so I guess it's possible it was another woman's body & they just assumed it was Alma because she's missing.


----------



## Myrkur

hooooly crap this episode was awesome !!! I loved the first season and thought this season wasn't that great at the beginning, but since the anne frank episodes, I LOVE IT!

but seriously, I feel so sorry for chloe sevigny, just kill her or something, and those little kids, aww....  and kit!! ugh I never expected that thredson would be bloody face, I know it wasn't kit, but thredson? Like wow, I always thought he was the good guy, he sometimes had his moments that made you think that something was up with him, but I never expected this.. also the story with arden and sister mary eunice, I really can't wait how that's going to be now sister jude has left.


----------



## Myrkur

ILuvShopping said:


> i wonder why he wanted lara??



I think because she is the only one there who doesn't play the game like the rest do.. the rest just go along with what the doctors say because they know they can't win from the doctors, but lana was such an easy victim, she would do anything to get out of there.


----------



## Myrkur

SunglassLove said:


> Holy frijoles did this season just get awesome!
> 
> Wonder whats going to come of the teacher n kids finding her crawling up the stairs?
> 
> I dont think he's going to kill Lana... I think he really wants her to write about him?



I think the story about chloe crawling up the stairs will come in the news or something, or they file a report to the police and that sister jude is coming back when she finds out because she now knows that it was arden, because it looked like she didn't believe it anymore that arden was a bad guy since anne frank left.


----------



## Myrkur

chowlover2 said:


> This is the only one I re-watch religiuosly. I feel like there are so many layers to it, I pick up something else each viewing. I am now waiting to see* if Sister Jude comes back and seduces Dr Arden, just to find out if he has the tattoo on his arm that shows he was a Nazi Dr.*



I thought about that too! I think she will find her own way to find out about him instead of waiting for the nazi hunter.


----------



## Myrkur

ILuvShopping said:


> the part about alma confuses me because i thought they found her body and that's why they charged kit with murdering her? so how is she in some alien space ship???



This. I never really got that story, really have to re-watch again.


----------



## Myrkur

Omg sorry for the many replies! There is just no one I can talk to about AHS lol


----------



## Myrkur

Hey btw, I was thinking. I was watching the E red carpet event last month or something? And Connie Britton was their with Chloe Sevigny telling that they were working together on the set of new AHS, but where is Connie Britton? Or are they both coming back in season 3? OR she is coming back this season, but in a later episode..


----------



## chowlover2

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Hey btw, I was thinking. I was watching the E red carpet event last month or something? And Connie Britton was their with Chloe Sevigny telling that they were working together on the set of new AHS, but where is Connie Britton? Or are they both coming back in season 3? OR she is coming back this season, but in a later episode..



Connie Britton has her own show on ABCthis year called Nashville. Ironically it airs same time as AHS.


----------



## sdkitty

Myrkur said:


> hooooly crap this episode was awesome !!! I loved the first season and thought this season wasn't that great at the beginning, but since the anne frank episodes, I LOVE IT!
> 
> but seriously, I* feel so sorry for chloe sevigny, just kill her or something, and those little kids, aww*....  and kit!! ugh I never expected that thredson would be bloody face, I know it wasn't kit, but thredson? Like wow, I always thought he was the good guy, he sometimes had his moments that made you think that something was up with him, but I never expected this.. also the story with arden and sister mary eunice, I really can't wait how that's going to be now sister jude has left.



the Chloe Sevigny thing is so horrifying!


----------



## MCF

I'm confused about the Dr and Lana too.  He said he wanted her to tell his story so I don't know how she'll do that if she's dead.  

I love how the show brings dark and not so known history into it. Like the Dr. that took Lana.  He made lampshades out of human skin and the top of skulls into bowls just like the serial killer Ed Gein did.


----------



## SunglassLove

MCF said:


> I'm confused about the Dr and Lana too.  He said he wanted her to tell his story so I don't know how she'll do that if she's dead.
> 
> I love how the show brings dark and not so known history into it. Like the Dr. that took Lana.  He made lampshades out of human skin and the top of skulls into bowls just like the serial killer Ed Gein did.




The bowl was a skull! Now I get it!

Wasn't Gein institutionalized when he was caught? (my memories from my Criminal Profiling class are being jogged here...) And he was found with the skin masks...


----------



## TinksDelite

Yes Ed Gein was committed to a mental institution


----------



## labelwhore04

OMG such a good episode. I KNEW Thredson was bloody face, although i was kinda hoping he wasn't. I enjoyed the idea of him being the good guy The whole alien/alma thing is really stupid. I mean aliens, really? How could've Grace possibly seen Alma? That whole storyline is weird IMO.


----------



## ClassicFab

Myrkur said:


> Omg sorry for the many replies! There is just no one I can talk to about AHS lol



LOL! No problem, no worries 

I know what you mean, I tell my friends about AHS even though they don't watch the show. Like last season when Violet took the drugs I had to tell SOMEONE. I texted my guy friend and he replyed back wuuuuuuuut?????


----------



## chowlover2

None of my friends watch it either. It's such a great show. Creepy yes, but it really takes you out of the present day into another world. The acting is sooo good. Jessica is coming back for season 3, no idea about anyone else. I just read an interesting interview with Sarah Paulson, I have to find the link and post it.


----------



## chowlover2

Here it is, things are going to get much worse...





> http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/11/15/american-horror-story-sarah-paulson/


----------



## *want it all*

chowlover2 said:


> None of my friends watch it either.
> 
> The acting is sooo good. Jessica is coming back for season 3, no idea about anyone else.


I have every episode saved on my dvr, and I've been egging my hubby to watch it (because yeah, none of my friends watch it either) , but the damn opening credit sequence freaked him out.     He said, "What is that w/that bent up body going up the stairs?!  The music is freaky, too!"  

He has this thing w/not watching Exorcist types of stuff so I told him, "All you have to do is skip episode 2...everything else should be all right," and he was just not having it.    I can't believe he was ok watching the entire 1st season, but now he won't even touch season 2.  ush:

The acting is phenomenal,and that's great news Jessica will be returning.    Now what can we do about getting Evan Peters signed on again?


----------



## chowlover2

*want it all* said:
			
		

> I have every episode saved on my dvr, and I've been egging my hubby to watch it (because yeah, none of my friends watch it either) , but the damn opening credit sequence freaked him out.     He said, "What is that w/that bent up body going up the stairs?!  The music is freaky, too!"
> 
> He has this thing w/not watching Exorcist types of stuff so I told him, "All you have to do is skip episode 2...everything else should be all right," and he was just not having it.    I can't believe he was ok watching the entire 1st season, but now he won't even touch season 2.  ush:
> 
> The acting is phenomenal,and that's great news Jessica will be returning.    Now what can we do about getting Evan Peters signed on again?



I'm hoping all the regulars come back. They are all such wonderful actors, I have no problem seeing them again as another character.


----------



## Myrkur

chowlover2 said:


> Connie Britton has her own show on ABCthis year called Nashville. Ironically it airs same time as AHS.



Going to look that up, I like her! I don't live in the US so I can download and watch Nashville later!


----------



## Myrkur

MCF said:


> I'm confused about the Dr and Lana too.  He said he wanted her to tell his story so I don't know how she'll do that if she's dead.
> 
> I love how the show brings dark and not so known history into it. Like the Dr. that took Lana.  He made lampshades out of human skin and the top of skulls into bowls just like the serial killer Ed Gein did.



Hm yeah, she's probably not going to be killed though. But I think she'll write something about how he helped her escaped that place and how horrible it is there.


----------



## Myrkur

SunglassLove said:


> *The bowl was a skull! Now I get it!*
> 
> Wasn't Gein institutionalized when he was caught? (my memories from my Criminal Profiling class are being jogged here...) And he was found with the skin masks...



Omg I didn't even notice! Lol, I was already wondering why she looked so weird at those mints


----------



## Myrkur

ClassicFab said:


> LOL! No problem, no worries
> 
> I know what you mean, I tell my friends about AHS even though they don't watch the show. Like last season when Violet took the drugs I had to tell SOMEONE. I texted my guy friend and he replyed back wuuuuuuuut?????



Lol, my boyfriend thinks it's getting too sick and disgusting, so he's going upstairs or doing something else when I'm watching. But when I try to tell him what happened in the show he's like EW, AH, YIKESS.


----------



## loves

Oh yes loved the ed gein reference! The sec he turned the lamp on I thought about Ed! And of course the skull bowl....


----------



## chowlover2

Myrkur said:


> Going to look that up, I like her! I don't live in the US so I can download and watch Nashville later!



I like her new show, and I don't even like country music. She plays an aging country singer, but it's more than that. Check it out if you can.


----------



## *want it all*

chowlover2 said:


> I'm hoping all the regulars come back. They are all such wonderful actors, I have no problem seeing them again as another character.


Oh, me too, don't get me wrong, but I just love me some Evan.


----------



## shazzy99

Zachary Quinto was aaammmaaazing! I had a feeling there was a set-up coming when he walked in with that recorder, but didn't expect that ending. Incredible!

Love this show so much, but no one ever wants to watch with me, they think I'm crazy watching such gore.


----------



## psulion08

Love this show! It's funny bc I HATE horror movies but yet, this show draws me in every single time! I do have to watch it with someone bc it's so freaky. Lol I wonder what the doctor has hiding in the woods? I was also upset that the Dr kidnapped Lana..I really thought he was a good guy, aw shucks lol.


----------



## Myrkur

Btw, that episode when the nor'easter storm was there and they got out, but they ran into something in the woods, what was that??


----------



## Myrkur

chowlover2 said:


> I like her new show, and I don't even like country music. She plays an aging country singer, but it's more than that. Check it out if you can.



Oh wait, now I remember! It wasn't Chloe she was with on the red carpet, but Hayden Panettiere, that's what they were talking about! Lol


----------



## TinksDelite

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Btw, that episode when the nor'easter storm was there and they got out, but they ran into something in the woods, what was that??



Presumably the Doctors creatures.  Same as what he was in the process of turning Chloe's character into.  Remember when he commented on Sister Eunice being able to get her to the woods on her own after he'd been shot by 'Anne'?


----------



## sdkitty

TinksDelite said:


> Presumably the Doctors creatures.  Same as what he was in the process of turning Chloe's character into.  Remember when he commented on Sister Eunice being able to get her to the woods on her own after he'd been shot by 'Anne'?



oh.....I didn't get that he was making her into one of the creatures
every time I think of what he did to her it makes me feel really disturbed
you know she is the same inside


----------



## sdkitty

shazzy99 said:


> Zachary Quinto was aaammmaaazing! I had a feeling there was a set-up coming when he walked in with that recorder, but didn't expect that ending. Incredible!
> 
> Love this show so much, but no one ever wants to watch with me, they think I'm crazy watching such gore.



I know...I try to tell DH about it and she doesn't want to hear it...thinks I'm crazy for watching


----------



## SunglassLove

Myrkur said:


> Omg I didn't even notice! Lol, I was already wondering why she looked so weird at those mints





LOL same here! I was thinking mints? Why's she so alarmed about mints?


----------



## prof ash

SunglassLove said:
			
		

> LOL same here! I was thinking mints? Why's she so alarmed about mints?



LOL, you guys are funny. The second they showed the lampshade, I was freaking out.. Seen one too many horror movies, so I knew what was going on! Love the Gein references.


----------



## chowlover2

I got it right away as well. I wonder what made Dr Thredwell,the way he is? I hope we get some more answers this week. Also what happened to Shelly.


----------



## ClassicFab

I didn't get the lampshade at first because I couldn't make out the nipples. But when I saw those mints I knew ish had just got real. Actually, when he said he never really worked there I knew things were not going to end well.


----------



## chowlover2

I hope they address that as well. Like what kind of mental institution hires people without checking their references? Obviously Briarcliff! They have a Nazi Dr in cahoots with the Monsignor, no idea what the 2 of them are up to. Sister Jude who was a lounge singer and was there atoning for her sins, and Dr Thredwell scoping out patients to frame as Bloody Face. Yikes, what kind of place is that? LOL!


----------



## AlovesJ

LOVE American Horror Story. I finished season 1 last night. Not that I really have a top 5 favorite shows of all time, but if I did this would be in it.


----------



## chowlover2

AlovesJ said:
			
		

> LOVE American Horror Story. I finished season 1 last night. Not that I really have a top 5 favorite shows of all time, but if I did this would be in it.



It is without a doubt the most original series on TV. And you never know what's coming next.


----------



## robbins65

ClassicFab said:


> I didn't get the lampshade at first because I couldn't make out the nipples. But when I saw those mints I knew ish had just got real. Actually, when he said he never really worked there I knew things were not going to end well.



When he said that, I was OH NO, get out of the car!!!  LOL


----------



## chowlover2

robbins65 said:
			
		

> When he said that, I was OH NO, get out of the car!!!  LOL



Exactly!


----------



## SunglassLove

ash14vwb said:


> LOL, you guys are funny. The second they showed the lampshade, I was freaking out.. Seen one too many horror movies, so I knew what was going on! Love the Gein references.




I saw the nipples, so I got the lampshade... at first I thought the mints were pills, but then he started noshing on them so I got confuzzled!


----------



## labelwhore04

I didn't get the mint and lampshade thing until i read this thread, i'm slow sometimes LOL.


----------



## chowlover2

labelwhore04 said:
			
		

> I didn't get the mint and lampshade thing until i read this thread, i'm slow sometimes LOL.



Unfortunately I got it right away, what does that say about me? I spend all my time watching crime shows like CSI and Criminal Minds, so I guess that's it.


----------



## prof ash

I'm really nervous to watch this week's episode. From what went on in the Dr's house in last week, I think we're all going to be more than a bit squeamish watching this one. The lobotomy didn't even creep me out as much compared to the Bloodyface lair... Did you guys see all the tools on the walls down there? I am looking forward and not looking forward to watching!


----------



## chowlover2

ash14vwb said:
			
		

> I'm really nervous to watch this week's episode. From what went on in the Dr's house in last week, I think we're all going to be more than a bit squeamish watching this one. The lobotomy didn't even creep me out as much compared to the Bloodyface lair... Did you guys see all the tools on the walls down there? I am looking forward and not looking forward to watching!



I know, it was so creepy, n in the interview with Sarah Paulson she kept saying " Pray for Lana ". Yikes. And what about Shelly...


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Anyone watching?? I feel like I hold my breath until the commercials! The hour goes by so fast!


----------



## TinksDelite

Poor Shelley.  And I feel kind of bad for Sister Jude as well.  She is by no means without sin but compared to the rest, she is an angel!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

I feel bad for sister Jude too. Really, this show just has phenomenal actors! Each one is better then the next! Jessica Lange is just amazing...


----------



## prof ash

I'm so glad things are finally getting explained each week, lol. I feel bad for Sister Jude now, too. That little girl was creepy!


----------



## ILuvShopping

did we know the family that the little girl killed at the end?
that's what i get for tuning out for a second...


----------



## TinksDelite

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> did we know the family that the little girl killed at the end?
> that's what i get for tuning out for a second...



Wasn't it her own family?


----------



## prof ash

Yup, it was her own family. Creepy!!


----------



## afropunkchic

All I have to say is that Quinto and Paulson, together, have participated in some of the most disturbing scenes, IMO, so far this season.........


----------



## labelwhore04

Thredson has some SERIOUS issues. Those scenes with Lana were so disturbingush:

Did the monsignor kill Shelly to put her out of her misery? That part was confusing.


----------



## TinksDelite

labelwhore04 said:
			
		

> Did the monsignor kill Shelly to put her out of her misery? That part was confusing.



That was my take


----------



## ILuvShopping

labelwhore04 said:


> Thredson has some SERIOUS issues. Those scenes with Lana were so disturbingush:
> 
> Did the monsignor kill Shelly to put her out of her misery? That part was confusing.



i'm going to say yes. since he was upset about it.


----------



## chowlover2

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> i'm going to say yes. since he was upset about it.



I just watched! I had so much going on Wed & Thur, I wanted to give the show my full attention. I took it that the little girl killed her family, and that the Monsignor killed Shelly to put her out of her misery. Thredson is certainly disturbing. Sarah Paulson said in one of the interviews that she and Zachary Quinto are close, so as disturbing as the show is, she wouldn't want to be cast with anyone else. My question is the Bloody Face of today, is he one and the same from the '60's ?


----------



## kristinized

labelwhore04 said:


> Did the monsignor kill Shelly to put her out of her misery? That part was confusing.



I wasn't sure if he killed her to put her out of her misery, or to protect himself/the asylum. I'm waiting for more dirt to come out about him, there's got to be more twisted-ness than just being an unwilling participant in Dr Arden's experiments.


I'm glad they brought the present day asylum back to the show, so Bloody Face is back and taunting the police, but is it still Dr Threadson? He'd be in his 80s, unless he got a hold of Arden's experiments to live forever. And did he rip Adam Levine's arm off at the beginning of the season, or was that another entity?


----------



## chowlover2

kristinized said:
			
		

> I wasn't sure if he killed her to put her out of her misery, or to protect himself/the asylum. I'm waiting for more dirt to come out about him, there's got to be more twisted-ness than just being an unwilling participant in Dr Arden's experiments.
> 
> I'm glad they brought the present day asylum back to the show, so Bloody Face is back and taunting the police, but is it still Dr Threadson? He'd be in his 80s, unless he got a hold of Arden's experiments to live forever. And did he rip Adam Levine's arm off at the beginning of the season, or was that another entity?



I read an article somewhere, and they guessed that today's Bloody Face was the spawn of Lana and Dr Thredson...also that Dylan McDermott is playing present day Bloody Face. We will just have to wait and see, his body looked too young to be Dr Thredson, but perhaps he hooked up with Dr Arden and is immortal???


----------



## TinksDelite

^^ I thought about the 'Son of Bloody Face' theory too.  Makes sense since we keep hearing about how much worse it gets for Lana!  

And I love love love the idea that its Dylan McDermott!


----------



## chowlover2

TinksDelite said:


> ^^ I thought about the 'Son of Bloody Face' theory too.  Makes sense since we keep hearing about how much worse it gets for Lana!
> 
> And I love love love the idea that its Dylan McDermott!



Me too!


----------



## kristinized

chowlover2 said:


> I read an article somewhere, and they guessed that today's Bloody Face was the spawn of Lana and Dr Thredson...also that Dylan McDermott is playing present day Bloody Face. We will just have to wait and see, his body looked too young to be Dr Thredson, but perhaps he hooked up with Dr Arden and is immortal???



That would be a cool!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I love this show but have to work my nerves up to watch it. As much as what 
Lana is going through is bad, I feel really sorry for Shelly the most. Lana ruined the escape plan. I thought the mints were contained in a human skull.


----------



## chinableu

It's on tonight.  I can't wait.


----------



## sdkitty

kristinized said:


> *I wasn't sure if he killed her to put her out of her misery, or to protect himself/the asylum*. I'm waiting for more dirt to come out about him, there's got to be more twisted-ness than just being an unwilling participant in Dr Arden's experiments.
> 
> 
> I'm glad they brought the present day asylum back to the show, so Bloody Face is back and taunting the police, but is it still Dr Threadson? He'd be in his 80s, unless he got a hold of Arden's experiments to live forever. And did he rip Adam Levine's arm off at the beginning of the season, or was that another entity?



that's what I  was thinking - putting her out of her misery and/or protecting himself


----------



## Jinju

chinableu said:


> It's on tonight.  I can't wait.



THIS.  This is one of the few shows on these days that keeps me on my toes!


----------



## ClassicFab

OMG! I hate when the hour is up; I always want more!


----------



## chowlover2

ClassicFab said:
			
		

> OMG! I hate when the hour is up; I always want more!



It is the fastest hour on TV! OMG! The Angel of Death was just perfection, those wings, I die! And poor Lana can't catch a break


----------



## prof ash

Watching today, can't wait!!


----------



## Sinarta

This just get better and better every episode. Lana has the worst luck! I love how the show is using previous characters for this new storyline. That story of Lana being pregnant with Bloody Face's spawn is starting to make some since to me after last night's episode.


----------



## ClassicFab

^^^ I could not watch the rape; I had to change the channel. Its like Lana can not catch a break. I loved the death angel! She was the older maid from season 1, right? I wonder how will they explain one of Arden's creatures being in the kitchen that Kit killed. Will they just roll him out and bury him or will the guards become suspicious. And I really hope that sister Jude does not die next episode. 

Oh and season 1 is now Instant on Netflix!!!! Just in case you want to watch it again and/or see it for the first time!!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

loved the angel of death. it was amazing.

i think this was the first episode this season that i just couldn't take my eyes off the tv. 
although i no longer find sister jude's story interesting (how crazy that the girl she hit is alive!?!?) but i'm dying to know what happens to lana.

one thing i'm wondering.. when she arrived back at briarcliff after the accident she was set up in one of those head braces... doesn't that normally mean there are screws or something in her head?? how did she go from that to being able to stand and get out of bed, especially have sister eunice said she would be in horrible pain??

poor grace   was sad to see her go this episode. i wonder what the dr did to fix her up?


----------



## ClassicFab

I wonder what he did too. Maybe he finally got the concoction of his "wonder drug" right? So ironic that he was able to save her, only to have her gunned down. I screamed when I saw that they brought Lana back to Briarcliff, like damn! Maybe Sister Jude's story will pick back up; that girl's father eyed her so suspiciously.


----------



## chowlover2

ILuvShopping said:


> loved the angel of death. it was amazing.
> 
> i think this was the first episode this season that i just couldn't take my eyes off the tv.
> although i no longer find sister jude's story interesting (how crazy that the girl she hit is alive!?!?) but i'm dying to know what happens to lana.
> 
> one thing i'm wondering.. when she arrived back at briarcliff after the accident she was set up in one of those head braces... doesn't that normally mean there are screws or something in her head?? how did she go from that to being able to stand and get out of bed, especially have sister eunice said she would be in horrible pain??
> 
> poor grace   was sad to see her go this episode. i wonder what the dr did to fix her up?



I was wondering if hepumped her up with steroids. I've had them a couple of times for bad sinus infections, and when you are on them,you feel like you could run for president. I still can't get over the Angel of Death, I hope when the time comes it's that beautiful, was amazing, still can't get over the wings. I wonder why Lana didn't choose death? If I were her, that seems like where things are going to end for her anyway. And it looks like Thredson gets her back in his clutches. I have a sinking feeling that she is going to lose a foot or limb a la Shelly so she can't escape from him the next time. I just keep wondering, how is this all going to end? Will Lana get her story out there? Will it be a matter of getting what you want ( award winning story ) and it not bringing happiness? Her mate is gone, and hopefully she will still have her sanity...


----------



## sweeten

^^ Perhaps Lana will be the voice of bryarwood....I hope


----------



## sdkitty

ClassicFab said:


> ^^^ I could not watch the rape; I had to change the channel. Its like Lana can not catch a break. *I loved the death angel! She was the older maid from season 1, right? *I wonder how will they explain one of Arden's creatures being in the kitchen that Kit killed. Will they just roll him out and bury him or will the guards become suspicious. And I really hope that sister Jude does not die next episode.
> 
> Oh and season 1 is now Instant on Netflix!!!! Just in case you want to watch it again and/or see it for the first time!!!



yes, angel of death was Frances Conroy - maid from last season and also on Six Feet Under.  Loved her in this role.


----------



## ILuvShopping

if lana did choose death - i was wondering how she would have died??
grace was shot.. the other guy slit his wrists....the detective guy was murdered... lana didn't seem to have any life altering conditions to allow her to die.


----------



## ILuvShopping

and how do you not strangle him enough to kill him!?!?!?


----------



## SunglassLove

ILuvShopping said:


> and how do you not strangle him enough to kill him!?!?!?



Seriously!! When she let go of the chain, I was like "you stupid, stupid woman!"

I just caught up on the last two eps last night... and can I just say one of my favorite scenes was Mary Eunice in the kitchen with the abandoned girl... it was so amusing and alarming that such an evil conversation could seem so sweet and innocent.


----------



## chowlover2

Who performed the hysterectomy on Grace if Dr Arden didn't? Any thoughts?


----------



## ILuvShopping

chowlover2 said:


> Who performed the hysterectomy on Grace if Dr Arden didn't? Any thoughts?



the aliens!


----------



## chowlover2

ILuvShopping said:


> the aliens!



You know what, I totally forgot about them


----------



## afropunkchic

I thought this was one of the weaker episodes. Can't wait for Ian McShane next week.


----------



## SunglassLove

Did anyone else hit their foreheads at the flashback to the exorcism?? Where the guy brought in was strapped to the bed and said to Thredson "I love your work, Bloody Faceee" all creepy? I had a D'OH moment!


----------



## SunglassLove

OOOOHHH dangit I just read an interview full of spoilers and teasers for next season!!! oh poo! 

One thing was confirmed that I thought, though... and that other people here thought as well.


----------



## kristinized

afropunkchic said:
			
		

> I thought this was one of the weaker episodes. Can't wait for Ian McShane next week.



Yessss, cant wait! He is going to fit right in on the show!


----------



## kristinized

SunglassLove said:
			
		

> Did anyone else hit their foreheads at the flashback to the exorcism?? Where the guy brought in was strapped to the bed and said to Thredson "I love your work, Bloody Faceee" all creepy? I had a D'OH moment!



Yeah, I had forgotten or hadn't paid attention when it originally happened. I wonder if Threadson killed the boy with the same stuff he was going to inject into Lana? He had a syringe in his hand when the boy mentioned Bloody Face, it would be easy to kill him to cover up.

As for the rest of the episode, I thought it was ridiculous that Kit attacked his lawyer and went back to Briarclyffe. Tbh I'm a bit glad Grace is dead because I wasn't interested in their romance (and what a cliched way to die). It was cool to see Francis Conroy back, and I loved her costume. Plus it was good to have a character that the demon/Sister Eunice us afraid of.


----------



## ILuvShopping

why exactly would the devil (or demon) be afraid of death??


----------



## chowlover2

ILuvShopping said:


> why exactly would the devil (or demon) be afraid of death??



I have not figured that out yet...


----------



## sdkitty

ILuvShopping said:


> why exactly would the devil (or demon) be afraid of death??



remember the angel of death called her "cousin".....so I think the demon is a fallen angel so the agel of death would be as powerful but not in an evil way?


----------



## TinksDelite

Just watched & I loved this episode!

Frances Conroy as an Angel of Death!! I was thrilled to pieces to see her show up!  She was brilliant & the wings were insane!

Poor Lana.. man.  I mean I knew things were supposed to get worse for her but what BAD LUCK!!!  It's beginning to seem that people can't 'get away' from Briarcliff, of course, unless they die.  A bit Final Destination-ish.   

I agree, I don't think Sister Mary Eunice is the devil.  Before calling her Cousin, the Angel of Death said something like "you are one like me, only fallen".   And I don't think the _possessed _ Sister Mary Eunice was afraid of her, what is left of the real 'her' was looking for mercy.

Did the exorcism scene originally show the kid saying that to Dr. Thredson or was that something that took place but they didn't show it to us?  I can't remember?!

I don't want to read the spoilers because I'm thinking my theory is right & I don't want it to be ruined for me!!!

Hands down one of the best, most unique, shows on right now!


----------



## chowlover2

It is the most original hour on television, bar none! Just when you think you have things figured out, they switch it up on you. I wonder what the purpose of introducing the little girl last week?


----------



## SunglassLove

TinksDelite said:


> Just watched & I loved this episode!
> 
> Frances Conroy as an Angel of Death!! I was thrilled to pieces to see her show up!  She was brilliant & the wings were insane!
> 
> Poor Lana.. man.  I mean I knew things were supposed to get worse for her but what BAD LUCK!!!  It's beginning to seem that people can't 'get away' from Briarcliff, of course, unless they die.  A bit Final Destination-ish.
> 
> I agree,* I don't think Sister Mary Eunice is the devil.  Before calling her Cousin, the Angel of Death said something like "you are one like me, only fallen". *  And I don't think the _possessed _ Sister Mary Eunice was afraid of her, what is left of the real 'her' was looking for mercy.
> 
> Did the exorcism scene originally show the kid saying that to Dr. Thredson or was that something that took place but they didn't show it to us?  I can't remember?!
> 
> I don't want to read the spoilers because I'm thinking my theory is right & I don't want it to be ruined for me!!!
> 
> Hands down one of the best, most unique, shows on right now!



Technically, the devil IS a fallen angel. Lucifer. So it could be? I don't know why else the angel of death would call it 'cousin,' KWIM?

Absolutely this is one of the only shows that has me on the edge of my seat wanting more after an hour. It never gets old.


----------



## TinksDelite

SunglassLove said:


> Technically, the devil IS a fallen angel. Lucifer. So it could be? I don't know why else the angel of death would call it 'cousin,' KWIM?



Yes but I guess my point was that I'm not convinced Mary Eunice is possessed by Lucifer, rather another fallen angel.  Lucifer would be more powerful than others fallen angels and I would have thought there would be a hint of 'fear/intimidation' or recognition from Shachath (I looked up the name!) when she encountered Mary Eunice.   But who knows, there are obviously liberties being taken with this show.. which reminds me!

I guess we know for sure now that Grace was really abducted by the aliens & it wasn't just a coping mechanism since the sterilization never happened!


----------



## labelwhore04

Omg that was the best episode so far. I could not keep my eyes off the tv. So good!! Poor Lana. The angel of death was amazing. It took me a good 45 mins to realize what that was all about. What was with the part when Sister Jude was lying on the floor covered in blood? That was confusing


----------



## ClassicFab

TinksDelite said:


> Poor Lana.. man.  I mean I knew things were supposed to get worse for her but what BAD LUCK!!!  It's beginning to seem that people can't 'get away' from Briarcliff, of course, unless they die.  A bit Final Destination-ish.
> 
> This is what I thought as well. Like there is no escaping. Even Sister Jude cannot get away.





TinksDelite said:


> Did the exorcism scene originally show the kid saying that to Dr. Thredson or was that something that took place but they didn't show it to us?  I can't remember?!



I was wondering about this as well. I don't remember the guy saying that in the exorcism and I thought it was something that they didn't show us. But maybe I missed it, this show is one that you cannot be distracted while watching lol



labelwhore04 said:


> Omg that was the best episode so far. I could not keep my eyes off the tv. So good!! Poor Lana. The angel of death was amazing. It took me a good 45 mins to realize what that was all about. *What was with the part when Sister Jude was lying on the floor covered in blood? That was confusing*



I think that was her imagination. She was contemplating suicide and probably imagined that is how the authorities would find her.


----------



## chowlover2

labelwhore04 said:
			
		

> Omg that was the best episode so far. I could not keep my eyes off the tv. So good!! Poor Lana. The angel of death was amazing. It took me a good 45 mins to realize what that was all about. What was with the part when Sister Jude was lying on the floor covered in blood? That was confusing



She was in the depths of despair and was contemplating suicide, that was all in her mind. She told the Angel of Death she was almost ready for her, but had to do one more thing, which was to visit the family of the girl she thought she killed.


----------



## Myrkur

omg, I can't wait till tonight's episode.. it's getting more and more exciting every week..


----------



## Myrkur

TinksDelite said:


> ^^ I thought about the 'Son of Bloody Face' theory too.  Makes sense since we keep hearing about how much worse it gets for Lana!
> 
> And I love love love the idea that its Dylan McDermott!



It is him! It's confirmed on IMDB


----------



## Myrkur

ClassicFab said:


> ^^^ I could not watch the rape; I had to change the channel. Its like Lana can not catch a break. I loved the death angel! She was the older maid from season 1, right? I wonder how will they explain one of Arden's creatures being in the kitchen that Kit killed. Will they just roll him out and bury him or will the guards become suspicious. And I really hope that sister Jude does not die next episode.
> 
> Oh and season 1 is now Instant on Netflix!!!! Just in case you want to watch it again and/or see it for the first time!!!



I thought I saw a spoiler where Sister Mary Eunice did something to one of the guards, I think she killed him.


----------



## Myrkur

ClassicFab said:


> I wonder what he did too. Maybe he finally got the concoction of his "wonder drug" right? So ironic that he was able to save her, only to have her gunned down. I screamed when I saw that they brought Lana back to Briarcliff, like damn! Maybe Sister Jude's story will pick back up; *that girl's father eyed her so suspiciously.*



This! Something was up with him.. I think he knows that she ran over his daughter


----------



## Myrkur

SunglassLove said:


> Seriously!! When she let go of the chain, I was like "you stupid, stupid woman!"
> 
> I just caught up on the last two eps last night... and can I just say one of my favorite scenes was Mary Eunice in the kitchen with the abandoned girl... it was so amusing and alarming that such an evil conversation could seem so sweet and innocent.



Yeh when she let go of the chain + when she jumped in that car. Seriously, I would have jumped out of that car already, what a weirdo was that.


----------



## Myrkur

SunglassLove said:


> Did anyone else hit their foreheads at the flashback to the exorcism?? Where the guy brought in was strapped to the bed and said to Thredson "I love your work, Bloody Faceee" all creepy? I had a D'OH moment!



Really?? Did he say that? Wow I didn't even noticed...


----------



## Myrkur

SunglassLove said:


> OOOOHHH dangit I just read an interview full of spoilers and teasers for next season!!! oh poo!
> 
> One thing was confirmed that I thought, though... and that other people here thought as well.



Do you have a link to that interview?


----------



## Bagbug

I am still watching this second season.  But I wish it was as good as season one.


----------



## ClassicFab

I'm actually seeing a little similarity between the seasons. In both places it seems as if nobody leaves/gets out alive. I really hope that Kit and Lana are able to escape and turn Thresdon into the cops. Can't wait for next week!


----------



## *want it all*

A Briarcliff Christmas.  Wow, what a night.    I was shocked Dr. Arden betrayed Sister Jude.  He sure seemed disgusted by Sister Mary Eunice after he presented her the ruby earrings.  I thought it was pretty cool he and Sister Jude were going to be on the same side, but nope.  

I felt bad for Sister Jude getting all that caning, even though she has done that soooo many times in the past.  I guess it is poetic justice/karma, but still....  

So now Arden has seen the aliens' bony hands, light above him, and Grace's disappearance.  Wonder what he thinks of Kit now?  He has witnessed the alien activity too...

I have a feeling Thredson is going to kick something down or make noises in that storage room to garner attention that he is there.  He is resourceful so Kit and Lana better have a plan in order.  Pronto.


----------



## chowlover2

I am wondering if Kit & Lana are going to turn the tables on Thredson? Last night's show was full of surprises. Just when I think I have it figured out, they throw me a curveball. Like the whole Sister Jude, Dr Arden and Sister Mary Eunice. And Lana & Kit capturing Thredson.


----------



## SunglassLove

chowlover2 said:


> I am wondering if Kit & Lana are going to turn the tables on Thredson? Last night's show was full of surprises. Just when I think I have it figured out, they throw me a curveball. Like the whole Sister Jude, Dr Arden and Sister Mary Eunice. And Lana & Kit capturing Thredson.



I've given up trying to predict this show!!


----------



## afropunkchic

*want it all* said:


> A Briarcliff Christmas.  Wow, what a night.   * I was shocked Dr. Arden betrayed Sister Jude. * He sure seemed disgusted by Sister Mary Eunice after he presented her the ruby earrings.  I thought it was pretty cool he and Sister Jude were going to be on the same side, but nope.
> 
> I felt bad for Sister Jude getting all that caning, even though she has done that soooo many times in the past.  I guess it is poetic justice/karma, but still....
> 
> So now Arden has seen the aliens' bony hands, light above him, and Grace's disappearance.  Wonder what he thinks of Kit now?  He has witnessed the alien activity too...
> 
> I have a feeling Thredson is going to kick something down or make noises in that storage room to garner attention that he is there.  He is resourceful so Kit and Lana better have a plan in order.  Pronto.



I wasn't.



SunglassLove said:


> I've given up trying to predict this show!!


After being let down again and again by True Blood, I'm through with trying to deeply analyze any show, lol.


Ian McShane was wonderful.
Kit's dream was beautiful until Grace showed up. I thought it was strange that Kit seemed more excited to see Grace than his own wife.......


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'm very confused as to how Sister Jude is apparently this nice fun loving person but she became this harsh, strict, punishing nun. especially since she thought she killed someone.

at the beginning of the season she was probably a hated character because of how she acted... and i wonder what made her that way? now we see the softer side and we feel sorry for her....


----------



## ClassicFab

afropunkchic said:


> I wasn't.
> 
> 
> After being let down again and again by True Blood, I'm through with trying to deeply analyze any show, lol.
> 
> 
> Ian McShane was wonderful.
> *Kit's dream was beautiful until Grace showed up. I thought it was strange that Kit seemed more excited to see Grace than his own wife*.......



ITA! Like wtf?!?!?!?


----------



## chowlover2

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> i'm very confused as to how Sister Jude is apparently this nice fun loving person but she became this harsh, strict, punishing nun. especially since she thought she killed someone.
> 
> at the beginning of the season she was probably a hated character because of how she acted... and i wonder what made her that way? now we see the softer side and we feel sorry for her....



I am wondering if this season is about change. Almost all the characters have made 180 degree turns in behavior. I am wondering if Kit and Lana will turn new leafs because of Dr Thredson? Only person who has remained the same is Dr Arden.


----------



## ILuvShopping

afropunkchic said:


> I wasn't.
> 
> 
> After being let down again and again by True Blood, I'm through with trying to deeply analyze any show, lol.
> 
> 
> Ian McShane was wonderful.
> Kit's dream was beautiful until Grace showed up. I thought it was strange that Kit seemed more excited to see Grace than his own wife.......



i sort of took his excitement as that he felt bad that she died because of him. he told her he was sorry. sort of like a last chance to tell her.

the dream of his wife... is what it was.. a dream... there was no excitement to see her because he at that moment was living with her as if nothing had happened.


----------



## ClassicFab

I am too invested into this. Sister Jude in the common room??? Damn, how the mighty have fallen. I love how subtle Ryan Murphy is with things.


----------



## chowlover2

ClassicFab said:
			
		

> I am too invested into this. Sister Jude in the common room??? Damn, how the mighty have fallen. I love how subtle Ryan Murphy is with things.



This show never fails to amaze me! I wonder what is in store for us in Season3?


----------



## chowlover2

No new shows til January 2nd! They are killing us! I guess they realize they have a hit on their hands and are milking it for all it's worth!


----------



## EMMY

chowlover2 said:


> No new shows til January 2nd! They are killing us! I guess they realize they have a hit on their hands and are milking it for all it's worth!



ACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I know....I heard that and I was so bummed!! I am totally addicted to this show...people that watch it once or twice are like OMG I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU LIKE THAT..IT IS SICK...but they don't get it...there is so much going on here it's over and above the gore....I have to go on the message boards about this show b/c so much goes over my head..


----------



## ILuvShopping

i was a bit bummed they had a spoiler in the previews for the next episode... but then i thought 'was it a spoiler....??? did they show the priest to throw us off?????"  man how this show eff's with your mind. 

and we dont' know what happens with Kit... 

and all of you who thought the guy from last season was going to show up as the son of bloody face - you guys are good!


----------



## sdkitty

EMMY said:


> ACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I know....I heard that and I was so bummed!! I am totally addicted to this show...people that watch it once or twice are like OMG I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU LIKE THAT..IT IS SICK...but they don't get it...there is so much going on here it's over and above the gore....I *have to go on the message boards about this show b/c so much goes over my head..*




me too Emmy


----------



## chowlover2

EMMY said:


> ACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I know....I heard that and I was so bummed!! I am totally addicted to this show...people that watch it once or twice are like OMG I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU LIKE THAT..IT IS SICK...but they don't get it...there is so much going on here it's over and above the gore....I have to go on the message boards about this show b/c so much goes over my head..



Yes, I showed my BFF the clip with the Angel of Death, which I thought was amazing and so well done. She was horrified, like how can you watch this? There is much more going on, I'm so glad I can come here and discuss.


----------



## SunglassLove

ILuvShopping said:


> i was a bit bummed they had a spoiler in the previews for the next episode... but then i thought 'was it a spoiler....??? did they show the priest to throw us off?????"  man how this show eff's with your mind.
> 
> and we dont' know what happens with Kit...
> 
> and all of you who thought the guy from last season was going to show up as the son of bloody face - you guys are good!



I thought that too about the spoiler!!! 

But it could have been a daydream or weird flash thing they've been doing all season (like with Kit's dream and whatnot). But they showed Mary Eunice getting a cross pressed against her forehead so maybe he does make it out alive? Maybe the Angel of Death and him team up? 

Dylan McDermott is fan-fricking-tastic. I was so excited, the spoilers I read were right!


----------



## ILuvShopping

SunglassLove said:


> I thought that too about the spoiler!!!
> 
> But it could have been a daydream or weird flash thing they've been doing all season (like with Kit's dream and whatnot). But they showed Mary Eunice getting a cross pressed against her forehead so maybe he does make it out alive? Maybe the Angel of Death and him team up?
> 
> Dylan McDermott is fan-fricking-tastic. I was so excited, the spoilers I read were right!



and they showed him with bandages around his hands..... when i saw those i was like "what?!?!"  but yea.. it may be a trick......  they can be so tricky with these things!!


----------



## EMMY

DOes anyone here go to the actual AHS website? They have a forum under the 'Community' section.....I go there too and see what others have to say...pretty intense theories going on there...I am crushed I have to wait 3 weeks for the next episode...seriously...lmao!!!


----------



## OANHderful

EMMY said:


> *DOes anyone here go to the actual AHS website? They have a forum under the 'Community' section*.....I go there too and see what others have to say...pretty intense theories going on there...I am crushed I have to wait 3 weeks for the next episode...seriously...lmao!!!



This? http://www.tv.com/shows/american-horror-story/forums/


----------



## OANHderful

I kind of like to not be grossed out but spooked the freak out like with season 1. I'm ready for this season to be over with.


----------



## afropunkchic

chowlover2 said:


> No new shows til January 2nd! They are killing us! I guess they realize they have a hit on their hands and are milking it for all it's worth!



Ugh, IKR? I don't remember them doing this stunt for last season.



SunglassLove said:


> I thought that too about the spoiler!!!
> 
> But it could have been a daydream or weird flash thing they've been doing all season (like with Kit's dream and whatnot). But they showed Mary Eunice getting a cross pressed against her forehead so maybe he does make it out alive? Maybe the Angel of Death and him team up?
> 
> *Dylan McDermott is fan-fricking-tastic.* I was so excited, the spoilers I read were right!



My sister was so excited to see him for reasons..........



Anyway, this was a much better episode, it wasn't so erratic and stagnant as the past four, IMO. So much stuff happened and certain plots actually moved forward.

Also: Whatup Pepper.


----------



## hlfinn

ugh i was so upset by the episode last night.  honestly- they believed ian mcshane had turned around so fast? and why on earth can't anyone see that sister mary eunice is posessed? i mean it's infuriating!  i just feel like nothing is resolving and the bad guys keep winning.  very frustrating. i'm still into it but sheesh.  give someone a break.


----------



## ClassicFab

That hanger scene broke my heart. I wish I would have turned away when it came up. I know this sounds awful, but I was kind of happy Ian McShane showed the Monsinger he hadn't changed. I was like "do you see?!?!?!? You went against Sister Jude and now look at your dumb butt!"


----------



## EMMY

OANHderful said:


> This? http://www.tv.com/shows/american-horror-story/forums/



No this....

http://community.fxnetworks.com/forums.php?plckForumPage=Forum&plckForumId=Cat:eef7229a-421a-4955-8a05-5e734435c1d1Forum:17509f96-e855-4770-9dcd-0f5177d625c4


----------



## chowlover2

I read something interesting online today. The actress who played the psychiatrist, Dr Gardner, was the actress from Silence of the Lambs who survived the fellow who skinned women in that movie. I thought it was an interesting twist, can't say I remember since it has been ages since I saw that movie.


----------



## giagnm

chowlover2 said:


> I read something interesting online today. *The actress who played the psychiatrist, Dr Gardner, was the actress from Silence of the Lambs who survived the fellow who skinned women in that movie.* I thought it was an interesting twist, can't say I remember since it has been ages since I saw that movie.



Wow!  No reason I love this show the surprises are non stop!


----------



## kristinized

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> I read something interesting online today. The actress who played the psychiatrist, Dr Gardner, was the actress from Silence of the Lambs who survived the fellow who skinned women in that movie. I thought it was an interesting twist, can't say I remember since it has been ages since I saw that movie.



Yeah, that was a neat bonus!


----------



## Nishi621

OK, I haven't seen the episode yet but now i am dying to know, what character did Dylan McDermott  play?


----------



## *want it all*

Nishi621 said:


> OK, I haven't seen the episode yet but now i am dying to know, what character did Dylan McDermott  play?


Thredson's son!


----------



## Nishi621

*want it all* said:


> Thredson's son!




Shoot! I knew it!!!!! Was he from Lana???


----------



## TinksDelite

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> I read something interesting online today. The actress who played the psychiatrist, Dr Gardner, was the actress from Silence of the Lambs who survived the fellow who skinned women in that movie. I thought it was an interesting twist, can't say I remember since it has been ages since I saw that movie.



I KNEW she looked familiar!


----------



## *want it all*

Nishi621 said:


> Shoot! I knew it!!!!! Was he from Lana???


Yes.  Poor girl.


----------



## Nishi621

Can't wait to watch it tonight!


----------



## TinksDelite

Now that I know it was 'Catherine Martin' from Silence of the Lambs, I want to go back & watch again!

"It rubs the lotion on its skin. It does this whenever it is told." ~ Buffalo Bill


----------



## Myrkur

OMG last episode was so good!!! I'm so sad I have to wait 'till January 2 lol, it's my favorite show on atm


----------



## Bagbug

chowlover2 said:


> I read something interesting online today. The actress who played the psychiatrist, Dr Gardner, was the actress from Silence of the Lambs who survived the fellow who skinned women in that movie. I thought it was an interesting twist, can't say I remember since it has been ages since I saw that movie.




I remember her in the hole.  And the murderer YELLING AT HER "PUT THE LOTION IN THE BASKET"  We still say that when ever lotion is mentioned in our home.  LOL!


----------



## chowlover2

Bagbug said:


> I remember her in the hole.  And the murderer YELLING AT HER "PUT THE LOTION IN THE BASKET"  We still say that when ever lotion is mentioned in our home.  LOL!



I have to watch that movie again, I don't remember her at all!


----------



## prof ash

Hey guys! Wow, there are still so many unanswered questions this season. I read an interview where Ryan Murphy said a lot questions will be answered in the next episode, and that practically half the cast dies off!


----------



## creighbaby

I just watched the recent episode and WOW! Son of bloodyface. Ian mcShane. Nun shenanigans. Silence of the lambs homage. Loving every minute of it.


----------



## chowlover2

creighbaby said:
			
		

> I just watched the recent episode and WOW! Son of bloodyface. Ian mcShane. Nun shenanigans. Silence of the lambs homage. Loving every minute of it.



I can't wait to see where season 3 is going to take us!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

is this the last episode of season 2? so season 3 is gonna continue this story or whole different theme like between season 1 and 2?


----------



## Nishi621

No, this is not the season finale. the show is returning after the holidays with new episodes as most shows are. It is still season 2


----------



## Samia

Just watched the whole season 2 back to back yesterday and WOW!! this season was so much better than season 1 and so dark!! really enjoyed it and can hardly waiit for the rest!


----------



## ILuvShopping

Nishi621 said:


> No, this is not the season finale. the show is returning after the holidays with new episodes as most shows are. It is still season 2



it was just the mid-season finale - to break for the holidays. when it starts back up it will still be season 2.


----------



## chinableu

I'm seriously having withdrawals from this NOT being on.

It's it on tonight?


----------



## chowlover2

chinableu said:


> I'm seriously having withdrawals from this NOT being on.
> 
> It's it on tonight?



Yes, a new episode, supposedly the Monsignor confronts the devil!


----------



## mirason

This show is so wicked!!! I cannot wait for season 3!! I like to watch it back to back, so I'll wait a little for more episodes to watch...


----------



## prof ash

Who's watching?!? I'm DVRing it. Hopefully lots will be answered in this episode! I was surprised to see that the Monsignor survived the crucifixion. It looked pretty gruesome. Looking forward to reading everyone's thoughts!


----------



## ClassicFab

WHAT is going ON??????????? 

This episode has lost me and twisted my mind. The monsignor is too much for me


----------



## chowlover2

ClassicFab said:
			
		

> WHAT is going ON???????????
> 
> This episode has lost me and twisted my mind. The monsignor is too much for me



Once again, I saw none of this coming!


----------



## km8282

Anyone have any idea what the "clue" in this episode was for the setting of the show next season? In an interview, one of the directors said there would be a clue, but I didn't catch it. Apparently, Lana's character in season 1 talked about asylums and that was supposed to be our "clue" to determine this season's setting.


----------



## ILuvShopping

rome?? sister jude went on and on about rome.

other than that, i have no idea!

the ending of this episode was CRAZZZYYYYYYYYY. although i'm kinda excited about it. can't wait to see where the story goes from here.

only 3 more episodes i thin??


----------



## chowlover2

And how about the Name Game song & Dance sequence! This show never fails to knock it out of the ballpark.


----------



## sdkitty

I'm thinking that the demon really is gone since the angel of death said she was taking both of them.  But Sister Jude going on about Rome has me a bit confused.  I hope the demon hasn't gone into her body.


----------



## chowlover2

sdkitty said:


> I'm thinking that the demon really is gone since the angel of death said she was taking both of them.  But Sister Jude going on about Rome has me a bit confused.  I hope the demon hasn't gone into her body.



I am feeling the same way!


----------



## ILuvShopping

if the demon had gone into sister jude she would not tell the other nun to get lana out. eunice (demon) wanted lana to stay there.

i think sister jude just got all that extra juice on the electric shock that her mind is only half there. she still sees reality but also follows the day dreams in her head.


----------



## chowlover2

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> if the demon had gone into sister jude she would not tell the other nun to get lana out. eunice (demon) wanted lana to stay there.
> 
> i think sister jude just got all that extra juice on the electric shock that her mind is only half there. she still sees reality but also follows the day dreams in her head.



Yes, I think you are right about getting Lana out. I really don't want to see the devil in Jude. How about Arden going into the crematory withMary Eunice? Another thing I didn't see coming!


----------



## prof ash

I didn't see the Arden bit coming either! How are they going to tie up all of these loose ends?!

I find it so hard to believe that Grace is alive. She's not a ghost, but she seemed so dead. Arden seemed to have discovered her still alive because of the aliens, not to have been keeping her alive. I hope the alien thing is explained. How did Pepper and she get these powers to withstand Arden's knife, X Rays, etc? 

I also loved the "See Spot Run" and Lana telling Thredson she's "scrappy" or whichever word he used


----------



## ClassicFab

Ok..my thoughts because last night I just could not process it all lol

I think Grace was sent back by the aliens. I don't think she's alive or that Arden gave her a wonder drug. So when she had the botched hysterectomy, it was not Arden's drug that cured her, it was the aliens. I think the aliens want Kit and they know that Grace is the key to get him to comply. So they took her, impregnated her to lure Kit back. Now that I type this out I'm thinking, well why didn't the aliens interfere and get Kit out of jail???? Hmmmm, idk maybe they are limited in the powers they possess. This all seems like Invasion of the Body Snatchers to me.

I feel like I saw a black shadowy figure in the room when Arden and the Monsignor where standing over Eunice's body. I was thinking that maybe the demon would get inside the Monsignor, but idk. I hope not. That demon was working on my last nerve.

Sister Jude's brain has been fried beyond comprehension. That's why she's slipping in and out of the daydreams. Maybe Rome was the clue for next season? Since she kept going on and on about that. But then that's too obvious. 

I think by Arden burning himself with Eunice that story has been wrapped up. Shelby was killed by the Monsignor and Arden killed those creatures in the woods so no one will know about his experiments. I think he felt that Eunice was the only thing he really had to live for because she was so pure. But after he saw her with the Monsignor and then her ultimate demise, there was no need to go on for him. He was a Nazi Officer, probably no family and his experiments were unsuccessful. He was going nowhere so he decided to end it.


----------



## chowlover2

ClassicFab said:
			
		

> Ok..my thoughts because last night I just could not process it all lol
> 
> I think Grace was sent back by the aliens. I don't think she's alive or that Arden gave her a wonder drug. So when she had the botched hysterectomy, it was not Arden's drug that cured her, it was the aliens. I think the aliens want Kit and they know that Grace is the key to get him to comply. So they took her, impregnated her to lure Kit back. Now that I type this out I'm thinking, well why didn't the aliens interfere and get Kit out of jail???? Hmmmm, idk maybe they are limited in the powers they possess. This all seems like Invasion of the Body Snatchers to me.
> 
> I feel like I saw a black shadowy figure in the room when Arden and the Monsignor where standing over Eunice's body. I was thinking that maybe the demon would get inside the Monsignor, but idk. I hope not. That demon was working on my last nerve.
> 
> Sister Jude's brain has been fried beyond comprehension. That's why she's slipping in and out of the daydreams. Maybe Rome was the clue for next season? Since she kept going on and on about that. But then that's too obvious.
> 
> I think by Arden burning himself with Eunice that story has been wrapped up. Shelby was killed by the Monsignor and Arden killed those creatures in the woods so no one will know about his experiments. I think he felt that Eunice was the only thing he really had to live for because she was so pure. But after he saw her with the Monsignor and then her ultimate demise, there was no need to go on for him. He was a Nazi Officer, probably no family and his experiments were unsuccessful. He was going nowhere so he decided to end it.



It was a fitting end for Arden considering the Nazis used crematories in the death camps. I was think of maybe New Orleans for the next season, they played Put a Spell on You. I think it could be very cool set there.


----------



## ClassicFab

Oooooh, good catch/theory! I would LOVE to see AHS in New Orleans. That's my hometown!


----------



## chowlover2

ClassicFab said:
			
		

> Oooooh, good catch/theory! I would LOVE to see AHS in New Orleans. That's my hometown!



It could be awesome there! Fingers crossed, the city would be as much of a star as the actors!


----------



## Sinarta

I'm trying to remember but didnt the aliens do the hysterectomy on Grace? I think the aliens want Kit for reproductive purposes (they seem to come after the deed is done) so whomever he is tied (wife and Grace) will be their experiment.


----------



## ClassicFab

I thought it was Eunice that did it. I remember she went to Kit and told him that he wasn't going to get the vasectomy, but the guards went next door to Grace. I could be wrong


----------



## Myrkur

Wow that was such a weird episode and I really didn't see it coming that AND sister mary junice AND dr. arden would die. Like you killed all the bad guys at once


----------



## robbins65

That episode was 

I really thought somehow Dr. Arden was going to bring Sister Mary back to life, after he wouldn't let the priest help him with cremation.

Love this show, keeps you on the edge of your seat every week!


----------



## SunglassLove

sdkitty said:


> I'm thinking that the demon really is gone since the angel of death said she was taking both of them.  But Sister Jude going on about Rome has me a bit confused.  I hope the demon hasn't gone into her body.



I'm willing to bet that the demon is somewhere else - and the "both" the angel of death was referring to was a baby from the scene with the Monsignor. Just to throw us off.


----------



## sdkitty

SunglassLove said:


> I'm willing to bet that the demon is somewhere else - and the "both" the angel of death was referring to was a baby from the scene with the Monsignor. Just to throw us off.



hmm....interesting idea
since the demon was talking about Rome and now Sister Jude is talking about Rome, I'm thinking maybe the demon is in her


----------



## chowlover2

sdkitty said:
			
		

> hmm....interesting idea
> since the demon was talking about Rome and now Sister Jude is talking about Rome, I'm thinking maybe the demon is in her



I was reading a rehash of the show online somew here, and they spoke to Ryan Murphy and the devil is gone. So Jude is ok, just a result of the electroshock trauma. 3 episodes left, can't wait to see how they tie everything up.


----------



## prof ash

Hoping for some explanations tonight! I will be so annoyed if they never explain the alien thing.


----------



## SunglassLove

Well then. They sure are tying up loose ends quickly!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i'm still confused between what the aliens did and which that bloody face did.
maybe i miss something but if someone here can explain me?


----------



## ClassicFab

Bloody face kidnapped and raped Lana. He was the real lady killer that abducted women and skinned them. He posed as a psychologist trying to help Kit but actually set him up to take the fall for killing the women.

The aliens took Kit's wife and Grace. According to Grace, they impregnated her with a baby, supposedly her and Kit's baby. They sent her back and Kit's wife back. We haven't gotten the full story with the aliens yet. Only that their world is different from ours, time moves faster and that they want Kit or have taken a liking to him.


----------



## ClassicFab

Something about Grace seems off to me. Did she lie? Or was she led to believe that Kit's wife died? Will it be a showdown for Kit?

Poor Lana, her story just does not get better. It was the longest scene EVER as she walked out of Briarcliff. I held my breath the entire time. So happy to see Jill Marie Jones, she did great, I hope he doesn't kill her. 

Before I hated Sister Jude but now I can't help but to feel sorry for her. The Monsignor is awful, I hope he goes to jail and rots. 

Can't wait for next week!!!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

ClassicFab said:


> Bloody face kidnapped and raped Lana. He was the real lady killer that abducted women and skinned them. He posed as a psychologist trying to help Kit but actually set him up to take the fall for killing the women.
> 
> The aliens took Kit's wife and Grace. According to Grace, they impregnated her with a baby, supposedly her and Kit's baby. They sent her back and Kit's wife back. We haven't gotten the full story with the aliens yet. Only that their world is different from ours, time moves faster and that they want Kit or have taken a liking to him.



okay thanks, because i got the impression that it was the alien who skinned those women that's why i got confused that the bloody face is really exist as a human shape. so kit's wife is not skinned like the rest of the women?


----------



## ILuvShopping

SunglassLove said:


> Well then. They sure are tying up loose ends quickly!



yea LOTS of stuff packed into the show last night... and the timeline moved up 9 months super fast.

i think they did this last season as well... stuff went super slow.. and then the last few episodes they jam-packed so much stuff into them.


----------



## aerofish

The scene where Lana walked out of Briarcliff was impeccably done. So much of this episode was filmed gorgeously....where she is leaving the crematorium to face the reporters, that shot was perfect, as well.

Also, "I'm tough...but I'm no cookie."


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think i was holding my breathe during that entire scene....lol (her walking out)


----------



## SunglassLove

ILuvShopping said:


> i think i was holding my breathe during that entire scene....lol (her walking out)



So was I... completely glued to the TV! 

I want to know who Lana and Kit's baby grows up to be. I have a feeling it's going to be based on someone IRL that they are going to say was put here by aliens... (the way she was talking about him changing things, etc.)


----------



## ILuvShopping

SunglassLove said:


> So was I... completely glued to the TV!
> 
> I want to know who Lana and Kit's baby grows up to be. I have a feeling it's going to be based on someone IRL that they are going to say was put here by aliens... (the way she was talking about him changing things, etc.)



you mean grace and kit's?
the whole "they put our baby in me...." thing confused me too. 
like who's baby is it!?!?!?

they obviously impregnated her - not kit.


----------



## SunglassLove

ILuvShopping said:


> you mean grace and kit's?
> the whole "they put our baby in me...." thing confused me too.
> like who's baby is it!?!?!?
> 
> they obviously impregnated her - not kit.



Yikes, yes I meant Grace and Kit's! LOL

One thing I didn't like about last night's episode... how Lana went back to Thredson's apartment. And shot him. And it went in the books as self defense. That whole hub bub bothered my criminal justice roots more than anything else this season, LOL


----------



## sdkitty

SunglassLove said:


> Yikes, yes I meant Grace and Kit's! LOL
> 
> One thing I didn't like about last night's episode... how Lana went back to Thredson's apartment. And shot him. And it went in the books as self defense. That whole hub bub bothered my criminal justice roots more than anything else this season, LOL



I kept thinking she was going to get herself killed with her boldness.


----------



## OANHderful

In the scene where Lana was trying to get rid of the baby...I thought wouldn't it be cool if the doctor from Season 1 was performing the procedure? If the two seasons were tied together it would of been awesome :worthy:


----------



## ClassicFab

seahorseinstripes said:


> okay thanks, because i got the impression that it was the alien who skinned those women that's why i got confused that the bloody face is really exist as a human shape. so kit's wife is not skinned like the rest of the women?



Yes, bloody face is a human. Kit's wife was taken by the aliens and possibly impregnated with a baby. She was never killed/skinned like the other women. Now Grave said that she died while with the aliens, but from last night's episode we saw that she was sent back to her home that she shared with Kit. We don't know what will come of that yet. 

It is a lot going on and pretty confusing, but remember, Lana, the lesbian news reporter was abducted by Thresdon ( bloody face), raped and was pregnant with the son of Bloody Face, the modern day John... Can't remember if that's his name but he is the actor from season one, Ben Harmon ( the philandering husband). I hope I haven't confused you further.


----------



## ClassicFab

aerofish said:


> The scene where Lana walked out of Briarcliff was impeccably done. So much of this episode was filmed gorgeously....where she is leaving the crematorium to face the reporters, that shot was perfect, as well.
> 
> Also, "I'm tough...but I'm no cookie."



Yes, I loved that scene!!! It was beautiful!!!  I am trying to find a way to incorporate " I'm tough but no cookie" into my everyday vocabulary. I loved that line.

I agree it would have been cool if the doctor from last season would have appeared as the doctor in this episode. I think Grace is lying about this being Kit's baby and what will become of the one that was protecting her in the asylum?


----------



## ILuvShopping

SunglassLove said:


> Yikes, yes I meant Grace and Kit's! LOL
> 
> One thing I didn't like about last night's episode... how Lana went back to Thredson's apartment. And shot him. And it went in the books as self defense. That whole hub bub bothered my criminal justice roots more than anything else this season, LOL



and how did she get by with self defense anyways?? they should be questioning WHY she went to his apt in the first place.


----------



## SunglassLove

ILuvShopping said:


> and how did she get by with self defense anyways?? they should be questioning WHY she went to his apt in the first place.



Seriously!! And then walking in with a court order, but not even asking to actually look anyplace? When Lana knows how messed up that place is?


----------



## sarahloveslouis

I have to say, as a nursing mother, last night's episode was sooooooo disturbing to me.

The thought of a grown man nursing on me was enough to make me really uncomfortable to the point of looking away! 

After what Lana had been through with Thredson in his basement, and then nursing the baby at the end of the episode, the acting was amazing and I could really feel her pain in doing it.


----------



## ILuvShopping

a snippet from an article



> So, I still don&#8217;t fully understand why the aliens have sort of targeted Kit.
> We talk about that one in the next episode too. It&#8217;s always a weird thing when you write about that alien thing because there&#8217;s no rhyme or reason to it. Most of the people that you read who write about this experience say there is something about them that other life forces are interested in. And to me it always came down to empathy. There&#8217;s a very famous case about a mixed marriage couple that were kidnapped and they believed they were studied because they were very forward figures. But why do aliens kidnap people? Who knows? But we talk about it in the next episode, at least we answer it from why our characters think they were.



i knew they were trying to follow something in history!!

it's from this article
http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/01/10/american-horror-story-ryan-murphy-spilt-milk/


----------



## Myrkur

Some of the clues found at the end of the second season were: Witchcraft (for the song "I Put a Spell on You"), Chicago ("On the South Side of Chicago"), Circus of Horrors (Pipper speech to Dr. Arden), the Wizard of Oz (the red shoes of Lana for dancing "Name Game") mentions the Mad Hatter, Rome, Paris and you can see the shadow of Dracula reflected by Monsignor Timothy Howard.

This is what I found on the Wikipedia page, they are clues about 3rd season.


----------



## Myrkur

Btw, I was wondering if Grace's baby, is also Kit's baby. Because when she was 'up there' you see they were sticking something inside her, like, maybe a baby? Also they mentioned that it was too soon to have a baby, but Grace said that time goes by really fast up there, is it....?


----------



## sharknbark

I don't think Grace's baby is Kit's either. I think it's either going to be an alien/human hybrid that we haven't seen as a present-day character or it's the character being played by Dermot Mal-whatever. Right now I'm leaning toward the latter scenario b/c I could see the writers considering that to be a big twist, a la, "oh, you thought he was Thredson's kid the whole time, but you were wrong -ha, ha!" 

I started leaning toward the "twist theory" when they showed Alma at the end of the episode; I just imagined Kit saying he still loved her (Alma), and Grace becoming enraged and killing them. Also, when Dermot's character said the line about his father being dead and that his mother only cared about one thing (which he never said what that was), I was picturing Grace being obsessed w/the aliens coming back for her. Of course, I'm likely totally wrong b/c I also didn't think they'd kill off the devil or Dr. Arden when they did!


----------



## ClassicFab

Myrkur said:


> Some of the clues found at the end of the second season were: Witchcraft (for the song "I Put a Spell on You"), Chicago ("On the South Side of Chicago"), Circus of Horrors (Pipper speech to Dr. Arden), the Wizard of Oz (the red shoes of Lana for dancing "Name Game") mentions the Mad Hatter, Rome, Paris and you can see the shadow of Dracula reflected by Monsignor Timothy Howard.
> 
> This is what I found on the Wikipedia page, they are clues about 3rd season.



HA! I knew I saw a shadowy figure!!! I was thinking it was the demon lingering around but it was the shadow of Dracula!


----------



## ClassicFab

sharknbark said:


> *I don't think Grace's baby is Kit's either. I think it's either going to be an alien/human hybrid that we haven't seen as a present-day character or it's the character being played by Dermot Mal-whatever. Right now I'm leaning toward the latter scenario b/c I could see the writers considering that to be a big twist, a la, "oh, you thought he was Thredson's kid the whole time, but you were wrong -ha, ha!" *
> 
> *I started leaning toward the "twist theory" when they showed Alma at the end of the episode; I just imagined Kit saying he still loved her (Alma), and Grace becoming enraged and killing them. Also, when Dermot's character said the line about his father being dead and that his mother only cared about one thing (which he never said what that was)*, I was picturing Grace being obsessed w/the aliens coming back for her. Of course, I'm likely totally wrong b/c I also didn't think they'd kill off the devil or Dr. Arden when they did!



OMG! Get out of my head!!! I thought this last night too...can't wait to see what come about


----------



## aerofish

I'd be surprised if they did vampires....the market's kinda saturated. Witches could be pretty interesting, though, if done the right way.


----------



## sharknbark

Oops, just realized I made the Dermot/Dylan blunder!







And my ideas about Kit being dead have already been proven wrong, b/c there's a pic from next week's preview that shows him w/Lana in a flash-forward sequence.


----------



## aerofish

When does the events in the series take place again? That looks like maybe late 60s/early 70s?


----------



## TinksDelite

sharknbark said:


> *I don't think Grace's baby is Kit's either. *I think it's either going to be an alien/human hybrid that we haven't seen as a present-day character or *it's the character being played by Dermot Mal-whatever.* Right now I'm leaning toward the latter scenario b/c I could see the writers considering that to be a big twist, a la, "oh, you thought he was Thredson's kid the whole time, but you were wrong -ha, ha!"
> 
> I started leaning toward the "twist theory" when they showed Alma at the end of the episode; I just imagined Kit saying he still loved her (Alma), and Grace becoming enraged and killing them. Also, when Dermot's character said the line about his father being dead and that his mother only cared about one thing (which he never said what that was), I was picturing Grace being obsessed w/the aliens coming back for her. Of course, I'm likely totally wrong b/c I also didn't think they'd kill off the devil or Dr. Arden when they did!





ClassicFab said:


> OMG! Get out of my head!!! I thought this last night too...can't wait to see what come about



Yup!

Me too!!!


----------



## prof ash

I'm glad to see more things explained. I think we're going to be left to believe that the aliens thing really happened, though.

I don't believe that the Monsignor would be so cruel and keep Jude locked up after he almost died and how Jude helped him so much. I don't want his character to be so corrupt. Why would he be so cruel and put her in that cell? 

All of the Lana scenes were ah-ma-zing. What a brilliant actress and captivating filming!

Is next week the last? I sort of dont like how AHS makes us confused the whole season and resolves everything at the VERY end. It's too many storylines quickly dismissed.... I need time to process each and relate them to one another. I am interested to see what the deal is with Dylan McDermott in present day and what came of Briarcliff. Remember season 1 how the devil baby kills his babysitter and Jessica Lange is like 'Now what are we gonna do with you?!' I would like to see what came of him like we are with Dylan McDermott Bloody Face. Do we think he is def Lana's baby or Graces?


----------



## kristinized

aerofish said:
			
		

> The scene where Lana walked out of Briarcliff was impeccably done. So much of this episode was filmed gorgeously....where she is leaving the crematorium to face the reporters, that shot was perfect, as well.
> 
> Also, "I'm tough...but I'm no cookie."



That scene (with her at the top of the stairs of Briarcliff and the cab at the bottom) was beautifully done. And I loved her costuming at her gf's memorial, I want the coat she was wearing!

I'm glad things are coming together quickly, though am disappointed by the Monsignor's greed/pride with hiding Jude away from Lana and the police. I wonder what his end will be.


----------



## sdkitty

I could do w/o the alien storyline.  Most of the other things (except maybe the demon) could happen IRL.  The alien stuff is more science fiction.


----------



## Myrkur

sharknbark said:


> Oops, just realized I made the Dermot/Dylan blunder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my ideas about Kit being dead have already been proven wrong, b/c there's a pic from next week's preview that shows him w/Lana in a flash-forward sequence.



Plus they can't kill Kit right?!


----------



## aerofish

sdkitty said:


> I could do w/o the alien storyline.  Most of the other things (except maybe the demon) could happen IRL.  The alien stuff is more science fiction.



I dislike that as well.

I remember when I saw the last Indiana Jones movie, it bothered me they went the alien route when Indiana Jones had always been about religious artifacts. I feel that clashed, you know? Two great tastes that don't taste great together, so to speak.


----------



## aerofish

I also have a gut feeling that things might still turn out very badly for Lana.


----------



## giagnm

Myrkur said:


> Some of the clues found at the end of the second season were: Witchcraft (for the song "I Put a Spell on You"), Chicago ("On the South Side of Chicago"), Circus of Horrors (Pipper speech to Dr. Arden), the Wizard of Oz (the red shoes of Lana for dancing "Name Game") mentions the Mad Hatter, Rome, Paris and you can see the *shadow of Dracula* reflected by Monsignor Timothy Howard.
> 
> This is what I found on the Wikipedia page, they are clues about 3rd season.



A vampire for next season?  I'm definitely intrigued!  Thank you for the clues!


----------



## EMMY

I just read what I have missed in this thread while holding my breath..LOVE to read everyone's opinions/comments.  I have nothing to offer lol...I really need to watch the episode twice to pick up all these clues...When I watch it I am totally mesmerized I can't even think about watching it analytically!!! CAN'T WAIT until next weeks episode...just love this show!


----------



## aerofish

I forget the actress's name that plays Lana, but if you'd like to see more of her, she's in a comedy called Down With Love - a fun, silly satire of 60's romance comedies. She was the best part of that movie!


----------



## MJDaisy

aerofish said:


> I'd be surprised if they did vampires....the market's kinda saturated. Witches could be pretty interesting, though, if done the right way.



I would like if they did vampires in a scary way. I'm sick of the "vampires are nice and love humans" act!!!!


----------



## kristinized

I've been thinking about places for next season, and these are my favorites-

LaLaurie type house in New Orleans - certainly gruesome enough for AHS, but maybe too disturbing

Salem witch trials - but a whole season of Puritanical garb would be pretty boring

Dark circus/ carnival - mostly because the costumes and sets could be amazing 

Vampires could show up in any of these, but I think they'd be better as a side plot like the aliens this year.


----------



## kristinized

Oh, and I forgot about the H H Holmes Murder House during the Chicago Fair, they could tie in Jack the Ripper while they were at it.


----------



## aerofish

MJDaisy said:


> I would like if they did vampires in a scary way. I'm sick of the "vampires are nice and love humans" act!!!!



If it was some sort of nasty Nosferatu-style monster, then perhaps. 

 But I'd worry it'd be yet another sexy smexy sparkle-*** emo vampire.


----------



## aerofish

....you can't use a three-letter word starting with A meaning 'butt' on here? Huh. LOL.


----------



## Oogolly

I feel the same way about the aliens, Im not a fan and think its kind of lame but i do enjoy the rest of the show. I too have a feeling that Lana's outcome will be a bad one but I'm still rooting for her to come out of this show alive and not insane.
I think the next season would be really cool if it was New Orleans based, so many different story lines could come from that and it would be a nice change.


----------



## Bagbug

I agree with everybody on the Alien Crap.  I think Lana will die in child birth.  I think Jude will be get out of Briarcliff. 

Does anybody fast forward through the theme song and scene?  CREEPY!


----------



## ILuvShopping

Bagbug said:


> I agree with everybody on the Alien Crap. _* I think Lana will die in child birth.*_  I think Jude will be get out of Briarcliff.
> 
> Does anybody fast forward through the theme song and scene?  CREEPY!



not to spoil or anything.. but since it was in the last episode.  at the end of this past episode lana had given birth and was just fine.


----------



## littlerock

ash14vwb said:


> I don't believe that the Monsignor would be so cruel and keep Jude locked up after he almost died and how Jude helped him so much. I don't want his character to be so corrupt. *Why would he be so cruel and put her in that cell?*



So she doesn't out him, ruining his future plans. Especially with all the pressure coming down around the asylum. 

I think there is an internal struggle going on. By nature he seems to be a kind hearted person who wants to do good things but he is blinded by his own faith and desire to succeed within the Church's organization that he is willing to turn a blind eye to wrong doings and even do whatever is necessary to get ahead. I am sure he believes it's all for the greater good but doesn't realize how much destruction he himself is creating as well. I'm interested to see if he remains the same or "sees the light", so to speak.

ETA:

Plus, with bloody face, Sister Mary Eunice and Dr Arden all being gone now, someone has to take over as the evil doer. lol


----------



## Samia

Bagbug said:
			
		

> I agree with everybody on the Alien Crap.  I think Lana will die in child birth.  I think Jude will be get out of Briarcliff.
> 
> Does anybody fast forward through the theme song and scene?  CREEPY!



But Lana didn't die and If the guy they show in the present time is bloody faces son then Lana could not die too soon as he talks about his mother not loving him, right? 
And I am not crazy about the Alien parts too


----------



## prof ash

Lol littlerock- you're right about there needing to still be an evildoer, makes sense  I didn't think about him not wanting Jude to tell on him with Eunice or his knowledge of Arden. She always supported him no matter what, but knowing about Eunice with him def seemed to be too much!


----------



## ClassicFab

Does anyone else not notice that the Monsignor smokes cigarettes? Like is that allowed? I believe the Monsignor is evil and suffers from the God Complex. He has this over arching morality, but he does as he pleases


----------



## chowlover2

ClassicFab said:
			
		

> Does anyone else not notice that the Monsignor smokes cigarettes? Like is that allowed? I believe the Monsignor is evil and suffers from the God Complex. He has this over arching morality, but he does as he pleases



Smoking was common for everyone in the '60's. it was odd if you didn't smoke.


----------



## Nishi621

ClassicFab said:


> Does anyone else not notice that the Monsignor smokes cigarettes? Like is that allowed? I believe the Monsignor is evil and suffers from the God Complex. He has this over arching morality, but he does as he pleases


And even in this day and age, I know priests who smoke. Or, have a drink here and there


----------



## ClassicFab

Oh ok, it struck me the first time I saw him smoke, like can he do that???? I hope I didn't offend anyone!


----------



## aerofish

Remember, in the 60s you could smoke in malls, hospitals, and airplanes!


----------



## EMMY

Bagbug said:


> Does anybody fast forward through the theme song and scene?  CREEPY!



^^ OMG !!! I hate the beginning too...that music..and the rapid creepy pics!!! That's been the scariest part for me all season lol!!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

I find that the 2nd season is not as scary as the 1st season though although the writers tried to write creepier characters


----------



## sdkitty

Samia said:


> But Lana didn't die and If the guy they show in the present time is bloody faces son then Lana could not die too soon as he talks about his mother not loving him, right?
> And I am not crazy about the Alien parts too



He could be talking about mother not loving him because she gave him up for adoption


----------



## aerofish

I tried to watch the first season and it did nothing for me. Gave up after maybe 5 eps? This season is wayyyy better for me.


----------



## Sinarta

You ladies have come up with some interesting thoughts. I came out thinking with the last episode that the guy (don't know his name) is Lana and Thresdon's  baby. He is in Thresdon's apartment and his story seems to be moving towards Lana's story. I think Lana will end up back at Briarcliff as she will go crazy thinking of raising Thresdon's child. She will keep the child but will not love it and that will make her go crazy while the child will be able to see his mother doesnt love him and the only thing he wanted was to be breast fed (which is why he is obsessed with it now). He will read up on his parents and try to keep the legacy of his father going (present day someone killed those people at Briarcliff). Lana will then find out Sister Jude is not dead.

Kit, Grace, Alma and alien story is confusing. I don't know why Grace lied to Kit about Alma being dead and she seemed to know more about the aliens than anything. Maybe Grace is a alien.

That's my theory. I think everyone will end up back at Briarcliff as it seems no one leaves.


----------



## Samia

How many more episodes are left for this season?


----------



## LostStarfish

Two episodes left. Season finale is Jan 23rd.


----------



## anabg

ClassicFab said:
			
		

> Does anyone else not notice that the Monsignor smokes cigarettes? Like is that allowed? I believe the Monsignor is evil and suffers from the God Complex. He has this over arching morality, but he does as he pleases



I think he priest that gave me my first communion smoke.  I never thought that wasn't allowed...


----------



## MJDaisy

i've missed the past 2 or 3 episodes. i went to get caught up last night and realized i just don't care and turned it off. shame because i really liked season 1.


----------



## sdkitty

MJDaisy said:


> i've missed the past 2 or 3 episodes. i went to get caught up last night and realized i just don't care and turned it off. shame because i really liked season 1.



that happened to me with The Walking Dead.  I just lost interest...now I understand it's doing great in the ratings.


----------



## anabg

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> i've missed the past 2 or 3 episodes. i went to get caught up last night and realized i just don't care and turned it off. shame because i really liked season 1.



You never know.  You might feel diffferently about Season 3.  The good thing about this show is every season is like a different show.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think this season is definitely more 'gory' than 'creepy'. and i think last season was just plain freaking CREEPY. 

i see a trend in the creator's stuff (drawing a blank on his name at the moment). he does the same in glee. when he sees something that his audience likes... he overkills it.
last season we had a good balance of violence and sex, and people enjoyed it. so this year it's all about violence and sex.   

i'm sad that nothing ever really happened with the creatures out in the woods.


----------



## ClassicFab

^^^Ryan Murphy. Sort of like what happened with Nip/Tuck. I too wanted more on the creatures in the woods. Maybe we'll get a little more in these last few episodes?


----------



## ILuvShopping

ClassicFab said:


> ^^^Ryan Murphy. Sort of like what happened with Nip/Tuck. I too wanted more on the creatures in the woods. Maybe we'll get a little more in these last few episodes?



i think the doctor killed them all before he killed himself


----------



## chowlover2

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> i think the doctor killed them all before he killed himself



You're right, Dr Arden shot them all.


----------



## Oogolly

I dont think there was much more to the story of the creatures of the woods other than they were just part of Dr. Arden's experimentation on the hopeless from the asylum.  Kept them around to see how long they could live maybe or just to have around to keep patients from escaping by scaring them because after who is going to believe that such creatures exist from a crazy person.


----------



## aerofish

Well, I'm really excited about tonight's episode!


----------



## OANHderful

Regarding the creatures in the woods, in the first episode with Adam Levine and his GF, they went to the asylum and there were creatures there. Later it was showed that the creatures were faked by other people trying to scare those two, but wasn't there one remaining that was real and still alive?


----------



## giagnm

MJDaisy said:


> I would like if they did vampires in a scary way. I'm sick of the "*vampires are nice and love humans*" act!!!!



Exactly.  I've always thought of them as bloodthirsty killers.


----------



## ClassicFab

OANHderful said:


> Regarding the creatures in the woods, in the first episode with Adam Levine and his GF, they went to the asylum and there were creatures there. Later it was showed that the creatures were faked by other people trying to scare those two, but wasn't there one remaining that was real and still alive?



This is what I was wondering too, or was it just those people pretending to be bloody face?


----------



## ILuvShopping

hmmmmm i feel like i should go back and watch the first episode. 
i nearly forgot about adam levine and his wife going into the haunted asylum.  they really should have done more with that.


----------



## missmoz

OANHderful said:


> Regarding the creatures in the woods, in the first episode with Adam Levine and his GF, they went to the asylum and there were creatures there. *Later it was showed that the creatures were faked by other people trying to scare those two, but wasn't there one remaining that was real and still alive?*





ClassicFab said:


> This is what I was wondering too, or was it just *those people pretending to be bloody face*?



It was just those people that were pretending to be bloody face. 

However the real bloody face is who shows up later.  I think this is who rips off Adam Levine's arm, but I could be mistaken.

Yes cant wait for tonights epi!


----------



## ILuvShopping

when we're talking about the 'real' bloody face in present time. are we talking about bloody face's son or the ghost/spirit of bloody face?

he wasn't really that violent of a person at the asylum so it confuses me on how he could be haunting that place.


----------



## Samia

I didn't like the first season that much but this season is amazing, the first season reminded me a lot of the "American Gothic" from the 90s. I think the actor who plays Lana was also in that old show.


----------



## OANHderful

ClassicFab said:


> This is what I was wondering too, or was it just those people pretending to be bloody face?





missmoz said:


> It was just those people that were pretending to be bloody face.
> 
> However the real bloody face is who shows up later.  I think this is who rips off Adam Levine's arm, but I could be mistaken.
> 
> Yes cant wait for tonights epi!



It makes sense, but what threw me off waswhen Adam got his arm snatched off. A normal human being wouldn't have the strength to rip someones arm off...that's why I'm confused and believe that there is at least one creature still roaming the asylum.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

OANHderful said:


> It makes sense, but what threw me off waswhen Adam got his arm snatched off. A normal human being wouldn't have the strength to rip someones arm off...that's why I'm confused and believe that there is at least one creature still roaming the asylum.



I could totally see that happening!


----------



## chowlover2

You know what I am confused about, that young girl the Mother brought to the Briarcliff because she was evil. What was the purpose of that? We have never seen her again. It was an episode that didn't mesh with the others.


----------



## anabg

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> You know what I am confused about, that young girl the Mother brought to the Briarcliff because she was evil. What was the purpose of that? We have never seen her again. It was an episode that didn't mesh with the others.



Same thing with the housewife that thought she was Anne Frank, unless I missed something.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

chowlover2 said:


> You know what I am confused about, that young girl the Mother brought to the Briarcliff because she was evil. What was the purpose of that? We have never seen her again. It was an episode that didn't mesh with the others.



She left Briarcliff and murdered her family.


----------



## chowlover2

sarahloveslouis said:


> She left Briarcliff and murdered her family.



Yes but why was she introduced? I originally thought they were going to do more with her. It was kind of like the Black Dahlia episode in season 1 didn't do a whole lot to develop the plot of the show.


----------



## km8282

anabg said:


> Same thing with the housewife that thought she was Anne Frank, unless I missed something.



I think they did that to open the doors to Dr. Arden being a Nazi.

I don't understand either about why the little girl was brought it.


----------



## chowlover2

km8282 said:


> I think they did that to open the doors to Dr. Arden being a Nazi.
> 
> I don't understand either about why the little girl was brought it.



I'm glad it wasn't just me-LOL!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Didn't they do something similar last season with the pig-head murderer guy?

Maybe it's to break the monotony of the same characters all episode every episode. I wasn't really bugged by it.


----------



## aerofish

This episode is so painful is so many ways - the way everyone's lives are unfolding after Briarcliff.


----------



## aerofish

.... I can't believe how Lana has changed


----------



## aerofish

I understand why they brought in the new Queen Bee character - to show how Briarcliff changes with the influx of new 'patients' - but why have her appear as a ringer for the Angel of Death?

And poor Pepper 

And poor poor Sister Jude


----------



## ClassicFab

Poor Alma, Jude and Pepper. It is so funny how much Lana bugged me this episode. Last week I was rooting for her, this week I want Son of Bloody Face to find her lol


----------



## aerofish

She was definitely changed from last week.

I think she created that cold, careless veneer as her way to cope with what happened to her. Throw herself into her work, make it into such a fiction she can almost pretend it happened to someone else.


----------



## labelwhore04

For a while i thought there might actually be a happy ending for all the characters....but of course not. I'm really confused about Jude. Has she just gone crazy or what? Did the monsignor actually promise to get her out or did she just hallucinate that?


----------



## ILuvShopping

labelwhore04 said:


> For a while i thought there might actually be a happy ending for all the characters....but of course not. I'm really confused about Jude. Has she just gone crazy or what? Did the monsignor actually promise to get her out or did she just hallucinate that?



i think it was to show she's gone absolutely nuts.
now if he actually said that or not... probably will never know. but i'm likely to think it was her imagination. 

the scene of jude finding out all these things happened so long ago and that she had gone through 5 roommates was NUTS!

loved this episode.

and i also wanted to punch lana in the face. but we forget she was exactly this way before she got admitted into briarcliff.


----------



## SunglassLove

aerofish said:


> I understand why they brought in the new Queen Bee character - to show how Briarcliff changes with the influx of new 'patients' - but why have her appear as a ringer for the Angel of Death?
> 
> And poor Pepper
> 
> And poor poor Sister Jude



Because it made Jude appear (or actually go) crazy - because she didn't believe she was a real inmate, she thought she was the Angel of Death coming for her.


----------



## SunglassLove

ClassicFab said:


> Poor Alma, Jude and Pepper. It is so funny how much Lana bugged me this episode. Last week I was rooting for her, this week I want Son of Bloody Face to find her lol



Right?!? In that bookshop scene, I was totally rooting for him to get the book after what he said about her. I think Kit was shocked by her as well.


----------



## sdkitty

ILuvShopping said:


> i think it was to show she's gone absolutely nuts.
> now if he actually said that or not... probably will never know. but i'm likely to think it was her imagination.
> 
> the scene of jude finding out all these things happened so long ago and that she had gone through 5 roommates was NUTS!
> 
> loved this episode.
> 
> *and i also wanted to punch lana in the face. but we forget she was exactly this way before she got admitted into briarcliff.*




yes, the reason she got into that mess was her raw ambition


----------



## anabg

What I still don't understand is why they showed 1968 as the year when the Monsignor told sister Jude he was going to help her get out and then the new person in charge told her he had left Briarcliff in 1966.  Same thing with Pepper's death.  I hope that gets explained in the next episode.  Unless we are supposed to interpret that as sister Jude finally losing her mind.  But I thought there has got to be more than that to it. 

So the inmate that looks like the angel of death was all in her mind?  So many questions...


----------



## chowlover2

anabg said:


> What I still don't understand is why they showed 1968 as the year when the Monsignor told sister Jude he was going to help her get out and then the new person in charge told her he had left Briarcliff in 1966.  Same thing with Pepper's death.  I hope that gets explained in the next episode.  Unless we are supposed to interpret that as sister Jude finally losing her mind.  But I thought there has got to be more than that to it.
> 
> So the inmate that looks like the angel of death was all in her mind?  So many questions...



That's how I took it, that the Angel of Death was in her mind. I didn't figure it out til the end when they showed her real roommate. Is going to be interesting how they wrap everything up next week.


----------



## SunglassLove

http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/01/17/american-horror-story-ryan-murphy-continuum/

Spoilers in there... be warned!

He said yes, that was in Jude's head. She has gone mad.


----------



## anabg

You know, I still don't know what clues were in Season 1 that would hint to Season 2 taking place at an asylum.  So I have no idea about Season 3.


----------



## ILuvShopping

and to be fair.. she DID try to get jude out. but she was told she was dead. so then her ambition to close the place down probably died as she didn't really have a purpose anymore

i also thought the scenes of them showing how crowded the common area and hallways were was very striking.

i loved this episode!!

was there any indication of how alma died?


----------



## ILuvShopping

anabg said:


> You know, I still don't know what clues were in Season 1 that would hint to Season 2 taking place at an asylum.  So I have no idea about Season 3.



i can't remember what he said in a previous interview but i think either in this episode or the next one there's suppose to be a HUGE clue about next season.


----------



## Myrkur

omg downloading the episode now.... can't wait...


----------



## Myrkur

anabg said:


> You know, I still don't know what clues were in Season 1 that would hint to Season 2 taking place at an asylum.  So I have no idea about Season 3.



i don't think there were clues in season 1 that would hint season 2..


----------



## OANHderful

Not surprising to me that Lana turned out the way she did; she have always wanted fame. In the beginning she snuck into the asylum to get the breaking story on bloody face, now she got the fame she always wanted with her own story.


----------



## sharknbark

Myrkur said:


> i don't think there were clues in season 1 that would hint season 2..



The only thing I can recall is an episode toward the end of season 1 that showed Dylan McDermott's character sitting in a padded white room (it was when he was really starting to mentally lose it on the show). There was also when his wife was forced to stay at the hospital against her will. I'm sure there were more, but that's all I remember. (If you visit one of those fan show websites, there are posters who really analyze every episode for possible clues. Sometimes they go overboard IMO, but often they tend to be correct in their predictions on future episodes.)


----------



## Samia

Loved this episode! But Grace dying was sad and poor Kit from two wives to no wife.


----------



## swhit9290

Myrkur said:


> i don't think there were clues in season 1 that would hint season 2..



Sarah Paulson's character (the medium) had a monologue about dark places holding spirits and gave asylums as an example. It was a conversation with Constance and Violet I think?


----------



## TinksDelite

labelwhore04 said:


> For a while i thought there might actually be a happy ending for all the characters....but of course not.



I don't think there will be a happy ending for anybody. A true Horror Story. 

Out of this whole season so far, the scariest part for me is the scene when Sister Jude realized she had 'lost time' & was really going crazy with no way out.  Stuff of nightmares I tell you!

And I agree, Lana is such a b!tch!  I too felt sorry for her before.. no more!!! I can't wait to see her son get his revenge 

I want to re-watch the hints shown in season 1, it might help identify what the hints could be for next season!


----------



## anabg

swhit9290 said:
			
		

> Sarah Paulson's character (the medium) had a monologue about dark places holding spirits and gave asylums as an example. It was a conversation with Constance and Violet I think?



I had forgotten about that character!


----------



## aerofish

See, now I feel protective of Lana because ya'll are backlashing against her. She was dealing with what happened the only way she knew how - taking control of her story, bending it to HER will. Cutting herself off emotionally because that way she could never be hurt again.


----------



## aerofish

.....personally I hope her son shows up and she's all "I knew you'd come eventually" and blows his *** away. Because she's tough, but no cookie.


----------



## anabg

I don't dislike Lana, either.  She did try at the beginnng by going back to Briarcliff and asking to talk to Jude.   Unfortunately, if only one person will be standing at the end, I just don't think it will be her.  I don't think it's her son, either.


----------



## Nishi621

So, who do you all think will still be standing at the last episode?


----------



## sandc

aerofish said:


> See, now I feel protective of Lana because ya'll are backlashing against her. She was dealing with what happened the only way she knew how - taking control of her story, bending it to HER will. Cutting herself off emotionally because that way she could never be hurt again.



I agree. Yeah, she was being cold, but she probably has to be to deal.  Making part of the book fiction lets her tell herself not all of that actually happened to her.  That's my guess anyway. Plus, she went through some crazy crap and deserves to put up a wall or two. I wonder if the older version of herself in the next episode is less cold.


----------



## anabg

Nishi621 said:
			
		

> So, who do you all think will still be standing at the last episode?



I hope it's Kit.


----------



## SunglassLove

I think Jude or Lana will be left standing. (Probably Lana)

I think the current Bloody Face is actually Lana's son OR... one of Kit's kids. Probably Thomas.

This is my official guess!


----------



## km8282

I say Lana will be left standing and maybe thrown back in a psych ward for murdering her son.

Far fetched! I know!


----------



## Nishi621

I also think Kit will be left standing. I have a feeling Jude won't sadly, and something is going to happen to Lana. I still believe that the Dylan McDermott character is the son of Lana and the Dr. and not one of Kit's sons.


----------



## sdkitty

Nishi621 said:


> I also think Kit will be left standing. I have a feeling Jude won't sadly, and something is going to happen to Lana. I still believe that the Dylan McDermott character is the son of Lana and the Dr. and not one of Kit's sons.



I agree......I'd be very surprised if he's not Lana's son


----------



## ClassicFab

swhit9290 said:


> Sarah Paulson's character (the medium) had a monologue about dark places holding spirits and gave asylums as an example. It was a conversation with Constance and Violet I think?



OMG! I didn't even realize that Sarah Paulson was the medium!



aerofish said:


> See, now I feel protective of Lana because ya'll are backlashing against her. She was dealing with what happened the only way she knew how - taking control of her story, bending it to HER will. Cutting herself off emotionally because that way she could never be hurt again.



What really bugged me was how she fabricated her story, played on people's sympathies and wants to pretend like everything is ok. I mean, what happened to her was horrible enough, there was no need to lie about the Bloody Face stuff. I don't feel any type of way about her lying about her girlfriend. I mean, she did sign her away into the custody of Briarcliff.

And Lana's present attitude is not attractive. After her ordeal in Briarcliff she seemed to be so humbled. But now its like STFU, don't question me!


----------



## aerofish

ClassicFab said:


> OMG! I didn't even realize that Sarah Paulson was the medium!
> 
> 
> 
> What really bugged me was how she fabricated her story, played on people's sympathies and wants to pretend like everything is ok. I mean, what happened to her was horrible enough, there was no need to lie about the Bloody Face stuff. I don't feel any type of way about her lying about her girlfriend. I mean, she did sign her away into the custody of Briarcliff.
> 
> And Lana's present attitude is not attractive. After her ordeal in Briarcliff she seemed to be so humbled. But now its like STFU, don't question me!



DID her girlfriend sign her away, or was that just the story Lana was told? We have to remember, to be outed in the 60's was a dangerous, life-destroying thing. 

If I had what happened to her happen to me, I wouldn't give a flying F if my attitude was attractive or if I was humbled. 

I think the fact that she 'imagined' her partner and Dr. Bloodyface in the audience shows she is far from heartless and over what happened. 

I ultimately find her response to what happened to her much much more realistic than the way Kit has acted since Briarcliff. There's something kinda creepy how easy he shrugged it off, with no emotional repercussions. While those in his life fall apart completely.


----------



## chowlover2

aerofish said:


> DID her girlfriend sign her away, or was that just the story Lana was told?
> 
> If I had what happened to her happen to me, I wouldn't give a flying F if my attitude was attractive or if I was humbled.



Yes,her girlfriend signed her away. Jude visited her, and told her the school where she taught would be interested to know she was a lesbian. So she signed while crying her eyes out. I read a blurb where Sarah Paulson hinted that Lana is going to get her comeuppance in the finale. I wonder what is going to happen to Kit?


----------



## ClassicFab

aerofish said:


> DID her girlfriend sign her away, or was that just the story Lana was told? We have to remember, to be outed in the 60's was a dangerous, life-destroying thing.
> 
> If I had what happened to her happen to me, I wouldn't give a flying F if my attitude was attractive or if I was humbled.
> 
> I think the fact that she 'imagined' her partner and Dr. Bloodyface in the audience shows she is far from heartless and over what happened.
> 
> I ultimately find her response to what happened to her much much more realistic than the way Kit has acted since Briarcliff. There's something kinda creepy how easy he shrugged it off, with no emotional repercussions. While those in his life fall apart completely.



Yeah, the girlfriend (forgot her name) did. Jude threatened to out her to the school district and so she complied. That's why I really don't feel any way about that situation.

She imagined them because she knows she's wrong. And I'll have to agree to disagree, just because she went through a horrific ordeal does not give her license to be b!tchy to others.


----------



## kristinized

I am disappointed with Lana's attitude and book lies, only because the previous episode was such a high for her. She escaped Briarcliff, confronted and killed Thredson, went back to the asylum to try and rescue Jude (although it was more to confirm her story to the police IMO), and finally gave birth to her rapist's baby. What happened in the next couple years? 

With all the horrific things that actually happened  she didn't need to embellish the story, and her treatment of her assistant was unpleasant. It was disappointing to be rooting for her all season, just for that although there's still one episode left for her to face her past.

I feel the same way about Grace, we spent all season supposed to care about her, and then poof! She abruptly gets axed and is done. It's just the way of AHS I guess.

There's so much to tie up for the finale, I can't believe there's only 1 show left. I don't think Jude will survive either, but maybe will have 1 more chance to redeem herself and die trying to save someone. I hope kit is abducted by the aliens and never seen again, and I hope that the Monsignor gets his comeuppance.


----------



## aerofish

I kinda feel like Jude redeemed herself and payed the price for her sins, so to speak. She saved Lana, so led to Kit & Grace being saved.


----------



## LaurieLou

OMG. I am so happy I found this thread. None of my friends watch AHS and now I can finally talk to someone about it LOL. 

Dylan McDermott is the son of Lana and Threadson, but she gave him up at birth. I also think Kit will be the only one left standing. I think Lana will have her demise, because she sold out and basically refused to take down Briarcliffe. I think poor Jude is too far gone. Although, I did read a really interesting idea on Twitter that they are all crazy and this is their crazy hallucinations. None of it is real. Personally, the last episode totally messed me up. I mean how much can happen in one episode? It seemed like they just needed to push things along for the finale. I'm desperate to know what the storyline will be for next season. Evan Peters better be part of the cast! I actually like season 1 much better, but just bc of Tate


----------



## sdkitty

I just read that Sara Paulson and the actor who plays Kit, as well as Jessica Lange will be back for next season.


----------



## LaurieLou

That's is ridiculously good news. They are all phenomenal.


----------



## ILuvShopping

it's a good way to build their character resume lol


----------



## chowlover2

sdkitty said:


> I just read that Sara Paulson and the actor who plays Kit, as well as Jessica Lange will be back for next season.


----------



## MJDaisy

sdkitty said:


> I just read that Sara Paulson and the actor who plays Kit, as well as Jessica Lange will be back for next season.



I hope that Lily Rabe comes back as well.


----------



## chowlover2

MJDaisy said:


> I hope that Lily Rabe comes back as well.



Yes, she was amazing this past season!


----------



## anabg

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> I hope that Lily Rabe comes back as well.



Who does she play?


----------



## chowlover2

anabg said:


> Who does she play?



She was Sister Mary Eunice.


----------



## anabg

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> She was Sister Mary Eunice.



Oh ok.  She has been great in both seasons.


----------



## LaurieLou

Agreed! She was awesome this season.


----------



## SunglassLove

sdkitty said:


> I just read that Sara Paulson and the actor who plays Kit, as well as Jessica Lange will be back for next season.


----------



## Oogolly

LaurieLou said:


> Although, I did read a really interesting idea on Twitter that they are all crazy and this is their crazy hallucinations. None of it is real.



I mentioned a thought similar to this to DH early on in the series when the aliens came about, what if its all part of a crazy elaborate hallucination from one persons mind and all the people in the thoughts were actual patients at the asylum (kit, lana, jude, grace, ect.). its a stretch but its what came to mind at first, now who even knows!


----------



## aerofish

I would hate if they did that, it'd be SUCH a cop-out.


----------



## EMMY

^ITA..that would p*ss me off!  Can't wait until tomorrow! But I will be sad when it's over...I hope they re-run the first season.l..I didn't get hooked until this year


----------



## SunglassLove

EMMY said:


> ^ITA..that would p*ss me off!  Can't wait until tomorrow! But I will be sad when it's over...I hope they re-run the first season.l..I didn't get hooked until this year



The whole first season is on netflix right now, I got my friend hooked, she's waiting for this season to finish up so she can watch it!


----------



## anabg

I am excited and sad at the same time about tonight.  If it was all a hallucination it's going to be dissapointing.


----------



## LaurieLou

Yea, I would definitely feel like that's a cop out, unless they did a really good job with it. I've heard the same idea about walking dead if you guys watch that. That its all ricks dream while he's in a coma.


----------



## anabg

LaurieLou said:
			
		

> Yea, I would definitely feel like that's a cop out, unless they did a really good job with it. I've heard the same idea about walking dead if you guys watch that. That its all ricks dream while he's in a coma.



Yes, I read that somewhere about the walking dead.


----------



## aerofish

I'm really excited about tonight's final!

...except it'll be over and there's no guarantee I'll like next season, since I didn't like the first.


----------



## MJDaisy

aerofish said:


> I'm really excited about tonight's final!
> 
> ...except it'll be over and there's no guarantee I'll like next season, since I didn't like the first.



it's interesting you liked this one and didn't like season 1! i am the opposite and loved season 1 and find this season to be boring. hopefully they find something we can both love next season  i want to hear what they are doing!!!!!


----------



## Nishi621

Wow, the 1st season was amazing!!! When this season started, it took a bit of getting used to me for me because it was so different, but, i eventually warmed up to it and love this season also


----------



## LostStarfish

I like this season and hate to see it end tonight, but I think Season 1 was much better.


----------



## LaurieLou

I love season 1 so much more! This one is OK and the acting has been great, but I miss the love story bt Tate and Violet. I think this season has too much goin on. It's all over the place. I hope I like the ending. Last week really messed me up!


----------



## MJDaisy

LaurieLou said:


> I love season 1 so much more! This one is OK and the acting has been great, but I miss the love story bt Tate and Violet. *I think this season has too much goin on.* It's all over the place. I hope I like the ending. Last week really messed me up!



this.


----------



## OANHderful

Ryan Murphy: "I sorta feel like for the third version I want to do something that's a little bit more 'evil glamour.' Just something that's a little bit more...one of the things that I missed this season was I really loved having that Romeo and Juliet youth story with Violet and Tate [from the first season]. I want something like that again and we're doing something like that in the third season. And we're contemplating shooting the show in a different place. We're contemplating shooting it in a place in the country where true horror has been."

That explains the "I Put a Spell on You" in The Name Game episode. I agree (with a poster on an article) predicting a southern belle falling in love with a slave who does voodoo somewhere in the South, perhaps in New Orleans, where a lot of true horror happened.


----------



## OANHderful

I am ready for the season finale! My mom & stepfather is hooked on this show now and we love dissecting the scenes. We are taking bets for season 3. LOL


----------



## OANHderful

The show just started. I remember Adam Levine's arm was ripped off, not chopped off? Makes me want to watch the first episode again.


----------



## aerofish

So excited.....here we go!


----------



## aerofish

Ugh so many feels


----------



## aerofish

Oh man "Let's get this over, shall we?"


----------



## aerofish

aerofish said:


> .....personally I hope her son shows up and she's all "I knew you'd come eventually" and blows his *** away. Because she's tough, but no cookie.



I CALLED IT


Now to see if she kicks his ***


----------



## mzri

aerofish said:


> I CALLED IT
> 
> 
> Now to see if she kicks his ***



Girl you're good!


----------



## aerofish

Omg omg omg


----------



## aerofish

I AM SO PROUD GIVE ME A COOKIE I CALLED IT


Man what a great finale!


----------



## LostStarfish

Omg! That was amazing! So much better than the season 1 finale! I love Kit!!


----------



## OANHderful

The finale was meh. What surprised me was when Lana pulled that trigger.

I still want to know what the aliens wanted with Kit!

So ready for season 3!


----------



## LaurieLou

I definitely agree that there have been hints about voodoo. I'd like it to be a sexy New Orleans story. This finale was ok. I was crying at kits flashback. The whole Jude thing was good. I still think there was just too much. This could have been a storyline for many seasons. I am just so glad that I get to see evan peters on my screen again next season. I hope it compares more to season 1. Oh and let's bring Dylan McDermott back too


----------



## ClassicFab

I am disappointed in the finale. Sooooo....what's with the aliens? Why were they so interested in Kit? Did his kids have special powers? Whatever happened to the one that was protecting Grace? The one they call "pinhead"? 

The scenes with Kit, Sister Jude and his kids were beautiful. I teared up a little bit as Jude was dying.

Meh.

I hope this next season does not include a slavery, forbidden romance storyline. Like no, just no.


----------



## LaurieLou

Yea no slavery. Not good.


----------



## *want it all*

LostStarfish said:


> I love Kit!!





LaurieLou said:


> I am just so glad that I get to see evan peters on my screen again next season. I hope it compares more to season 1. Oh and let's bring Dylan McDermott back too


 

I must confess that during the dancing scenes in this episode and in that Briarcliff episode whereby Sister Jude sang the Anna Banana song, I was totally thinking, "Hmmm...Evan's got some moves...I bet they translate elsewhere, too."    RAWR!  



ClassicFab said:


> Sooooo....what's with the aliens? Why were they so interested in Kit? Did his kids have special powers? Whatever happened to the one that was protecting Grace? The one they call "pinhead"?


Yeah, I feel as though the alien storyline could've been dropped entirely since it didn't really go anywhere.    Kit and his kids are "special"...ok, _and_  ????   

"Pinhead"/Pepper died in the "Continuum" episode.  The new Briarcliff head admin told Sister Jude that info when she was shown descending more into her madness (couldn't keep track of dates and events).


----------



## aerofish

I really like they didn't explain the alien mystery - it remained exactly that, a mystery. I love open-ended questions like that, I think when everything is spelled out it can sometimes take away its power. 

They said what happened to Pepper, BTW. She died shortly after Briarcliff became state-run.


----------



## MJDaisy

LaurieLou said:


> *I definitely agree that there have been hints about voodoo. I'd like it to be a sexy New Orleans story.* This finale was ok. I was crying at kits flashback. The whole Jude thing was good. I still think there was just too much. This could have been a storyline for many seasons. I am just so glad that I get to see evan peters on my screen again next season. I hope it compares more to season 1. Oh and let's bring Dylan McDermott back too



that would be so awesome!

ETA: something similar to the Skeleton key (movie with kate hudson) would be pure perfection for me!


----------



## ILuvShopping

I loved the finale.  The ending was a bit short for me.. I sort of wish there were a bit more interaction between Lana and Johnny before she just blew his brains out. 

But I really like how everything was pretty much tied up. Kit and Jude all got happy endings.

BTW - not sure if anyone noticed but the  'news footage' of Lana inside Briar Cliff is very much 'copied' from Geraldo Rivera's expose on Willowbrook State School that he did back in the 70s. It looked exactly like it down to the people hiding in dark corners and scattered everywhere and the footage being all dark and distorted.  Loved it. 

The only thing I didn't like... i think they failed at making Lana 'old' - she could barely move her mouth with the old lady mouth piece they had on her lower facer/neck. it looked weird. Although it was a great makeup job - I just feel it was a bit goofy.


----------



## sandc

ILuvShopping said:


> I loved the finale.  The ending was a bit short for me.. I sort of wish there were a bit more interaction between Lana and Johnny before she just blew his brains out.
> 
> But I really like how everything was pretty much tied up. Kit and Jude all got happy endings.
> 
> BTW - not sure if anyone noticed but the  'news footage' of Lana inside Briar Cliff is very much 'copied' from Geraldo Rivera's expose on Willowbrook State School that he did back in the 70s. It looked exactly like it down to the people hiding in dark corners and scattered everywhere and the footage being all dark and distorted.  Loved it.
> 
> *The only thing I didn't like... i think they failed at making Lana 'old' - she could barely move her mouth with the old lady mouth piece they had on her lower facer/neck. it looked weird. Although it was a great makeup job - I just feel it was a bit goofy*.



Lana not being able to move her mouth was bugging me too, but she also made a comment about she looked the way she did thanks to plastic surgeons and dermatologists. So maybe that was on purpose? Like she couldn't move because of botox, etc.


----------



## SunglassLove

I can't figure out if I liked this ending or not. I don't think I did. I would have rather had her son win. I think.

I have mixed feelings about this, LOL


----------



## EMMY

You know I've been hinking about it all morning..not sure if I liked it either..although I'm not sure I know what I wanted to happen! I think I was expecting more of a shock factor..like when the screen went blank on the last episode of "The Sopranos"..I was like what the holy eff!!!!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

sandc said:


> Lana not being able to move her mouth was bugging me too, but she also made a comment about she looked the way she did thanks to plastic surgeons and dermatologists. So maybe that was on purpose? Like she couldn't move because of botox, etc.



My husband said "They did a good job making her look like she's had a bunch of facelifts!"


----------



## sarahloveslouis

I really did like that she ended up killing Johnny the same way she did in Dr. Thredson. Poetic justice. 

I knew it would end that way, because let's face it - she's tough. But she's no cookie.


----------



## Sinarta

The ending was interesting to me. The Kit storyline was just kinda thrown in like the writers didn't know what to do with it in the end. I think his children are special, they took Jude to the woods when she would have episodes and she would come back better (I think the aliens fine tuned her brain). Maybe the aliens were interested in Kit because he was a special person for his time.


----------



## sdkitty

sarahloveslouis said:


> My husband said "They did a good job making her look like she's had a bunch of facelifts!"



that's what I thought...she looked like an old woman with lots of plastic surgery....kind of youthful for her age but distorted


----------



## sdkitty

I liked that Lana admitted she was driven by ambition.  The alien storyline was kind of lame IMO.


----------



## sdkitty

ILuvShopping said:


> I loved the finale.  The ending was a bit short for me.. I sort of wish there were a bit more interaction between Lana and Johnny before she just blew his brains out.
> 
> But I really like how everything was pretty much tied up. Kit and Jude all got happy endings.
> 
> *BTW - not sure if anyone noticed but the  'news footage' of Lana inside Briar Cliff is very much 'copied' from Geraldo Rivera's expose on Willowbrook State School that he did back in the 70s. It looked exactly like it down to the people hiding in dark corners and scattered everywhere and the footage being all dark and distorted.  Loved it. *The only thing I didn't like... i think they failed at making Lana 'old' - she could barely move her mouth with the old lady mouth piece they had on her lower facer/neck. it looked weird. Although it was a great makeup job - I just feel it was a bit goofy.



I noticed that too


----------



## SunglassLove

^I noticed that too.

I really did like the ending to Jude's story, that was the one plus to last night.

I think what's bothering me is that Lana KNEW what Johnny looked like... after the detectives showed her the picture of him. So when he handed her the water, it wasn't like she said, how a mother knows her kid. She'd seen pictures of him. That's why she admitted in the interview she gave the baby away, because she knew he was in the room with her...


----------



## Daydrmer

SunglassLove said:


> ^I noticed that too.
> 
> I really did like the ending to Jude's story, that was the one plus to last night.
> 
> I think what's bothering me is that Lana KNEW what Johnny looked like... after the detectives showed her the picture of him. So when he handed her the water, it wasn't like she said, how a mother knows her kid. She'd seen pictures of him. That's why she admitted in the interview she gave the baby away, because she knew he was in the room with her...



Well I think she knew she needed to be able to be convince him to let his guard down. Her saying "I was shown a picture of you" wouldn't have down that the way "a mother knows her child" would have.


----------



## OANHderful

SunglassLove said:


> ^I noticed that too.
> 
> I really did like the ending to Jude's story, that was the one plus to last night.
> 
> I think what's bothering me is that Lana KNEW what Johnny looked like... after the detectives showed her the picture of him. So when he handed her the water, it wasn't like she said, how a mother knows her kid. She'd seen pictures of him. That's why she admitted in the interview she gave the baby away, because she knew he was in the room with her...



He came prepare to kill her, she was already two steps in front of him. Love the twist...I had no idea she would pull that trigger.


----------



## Samia

The ending was good but still a lot of things were not explained but I guess that is the mystery like the aliens. But why did they show Lana and 
Jude's first meeting again? What did it mean? I am almost thinking that none of these things ever happened and Lana made up everything to get famous


----------



## aerofish

I took it to mean that even then, Lana had it in her to do whatever it took to get what she wanted/needed. That she was, indeed, hella tough but no cookie. That her ambition would be her downfall and her salvation.


----------



## sharknbark

Re: the questions about why the aliens would want Kit, Grace said in a prior episode that the aliens were interested in Kit b/c he was very empathetic and seemed to be more emotionally evolved than most other humans (married another race during an outwardly racist era (Alma), believed an axe murder who killed her family was worthy of forgiveness/love (Grace), forgave and cared for someone who had previously abused him (Jude), etc.)). I think the aliens were supposed to be intrigued and impressed by Kit's capacity to accept others and remain a positive person.

I was surprised Lana shot Johnny and not the other way around since it is American Horror Story. One thing I kept thinking about was whether Johnny would have ever become so crazy if she had never visited him on the playground (which led him to find out who she was and read her book about Bloody Face). I'm already looking forward to season 3.


----------



## TinksDelite

I loved the finale... 

Maybe it's hormones but I have to admit I cried like a baby during Jude's death scene.


----------



## SunglassLove

Samia said:


> The ending was good but still a lot of things were not explained but I guess that is the mystery like the aliens. But why did they show Lana and
> Jude's first meeting again? What did it mean? I am almost thinking that none of these things ever happened and Lana made up everything to get famous



My take on it was that none of it would have happened if Lana had just listened to Sr Jude in the beginning... the whole story would be completely different. Like a butterfly effect.


----------



## prof ash

I personally loved it. Is Sarah Paulson set to come back for season 3 again? She was an incredible, incredible character and actress. Very inspirational. I'm glad she got him in the end. It goes along with the women empowerment, like Jude telling Kit's daughter not to let herself be told she is less than a man. It started off with Arden, Thredson, and Monsignor controlling everyone and everything- I felt the helplessness of the women and patients so much. The only time there was a strong female character was when she was possessed by Satan and using evil and sex to manipulate people (Mary Eunice). Lana's character was tough, but not evil. She stood her ground. Effin love this show!


----------



## LaurieLou

aerofish said:


> I took it to mean that even then, Lana had it in her to do whatever it took to get what she wanted/needed. That she was, indeed, hella tough but no cookie. That her ambition would be her downfall and her salvation.



Agreed!


----------



## LaurieLou

ash14vwb said:


> I personally loved it. Is Sarah Paulson set to come back for season 3 again? She was an incredible, incredible character and actress. Very inspirational. I'm glad she got him in the end. It goes along with the women empowerment, like Jude telling Kit's daughter not to let herself be told she is less than a man. It started off with Arden, Thredson, and Monsignor controlling everyone and everything- I felt the helplessness of the women and patients so much. The only time there was a strong female character was when she was possessed by Satan and using evil and sex to manipulate people (Mary Eunice). Lana's character was tough, but not evil. She stood her ground. Effin love this show!



Well said. Yes Paulson, peters and Lange are coming back. I love this show too. Incredible writing and acting.


----------



## jhs216

There are a few plot lines I think kind of simmered out and became less powerful in the way they ended. A few:

Mary Eunice/devil plot line. What was the motive of this devil character (other than being evil)?  Besides causing lots of mischief at Briarcliff and deflowering a Fiennes brother (lucky), her death just....happened. There was no follow up. Surely the devils main goal was not to make Sister Jude committed. He must have had higher aspirations. What were they? There was no power to it for me, and she scared the crap out of me throughout the season. There should have been more meat in this. And where did the devil go once he left her body? 

The aliens. Obviously. I know some people say they liked the mystery of this but if you aren't going to explain two people coming back to life, two alien babies, how the Nazi doctor got to see them too, why the "pinhead" was chosen to protect Grace, what is the point of bringing it up to begin with? I love a good mystery, but give me some answers. Don't let me down like Lost did and make five seasons, or in this case thirteen episodes, about nothing really.

Why was Kit special, other than his sexy *** and his wonderful soul. Sister Jude seems like the person the aliens should really be interested in. Sister Jude> everyone else.

What happened to the breast feeding prostitute? She was lovely.
What happened to Brother Fiennes going to Rome? That would have been a more dramatic fall from grace.

Lastly, how do we know Lana didn't make all this stuff up? Her sheer ambition makes me question what was real and what was not, since she so easily lies. 

This ending just fizzled for me, but this review made my life so much better today:
http://www.grantland.com/blog/holly...can-horror-story-season-2-finale-madness-ends

A sampling that made me snort! :::
"Leo (Adam Levine) and his new wife (Jenna Dewan-Tatum) enter, so we know we&#8217;re right back where we began, in the unfortunately dimly lighted music-video lesson of why not to use your iPhone to take pictures through a door slot in a haunted mental institution. This time, we see Johnny donning his Bloody Face mask before chopping off Leo&#8217;s arm from his homicidal maniac&#8217;s perspective, so we know that Leo&#8217;s urge to Instagram while getting a beej was what did him in. Johnny would've probably been content to just sit and stew and smoke crack or whatever&#8217;s in that pipe if he hadn&#8217;t been so rudely disturbed by the camera flash."--Tess Lynch


----------



## ClassicFab

jhs216 said:


> There are a few plot lines I think kind of simmered out and became less powerful in the way they ended. A few:
> 
> where did the devil go once he left her body?
> 
> The aliens. Obviously. I know some people say they liked the mystery of this but if you aren't going to explain two people coming back to life, two alien babies, how the Nazi doctor got to see them too, why the "pinhead" was chosen to protect Grace, what is the point of bringing it up to begin with? I love a good mystery, but give me some answers. Don't let me down like Lost did and make five seasons, or in this case thirteen episodes, about nothing really.
> 
> Why was Kit special, other than his sexy *** and his wonderful soul. Sister Jude seems like the person the aliens should really be interested in. Sister Jude> everyone else.
> 
> Lastly, how do we know Lana didn't make all this stuff up? Her sheer ambition makes me question what was real and what was not, since she so easily lies.



The Death Angel took the devil and Mary Eunice. I agree with what you posted about the aliens. That was just stupid to me. Did Kit really die? Was he healed by the aliens? If the aliens were so fond of Kit, why did they wait so long to take him? 

I guess we know that Lana did not make it all up because of Johnny. And the tape he bought on ebay. But it does make you wonder since she is the only one standing and no one is alive now to verify her story. And didn't Jude see the aliens during the Noreaster? I really think that story got away from the writers and so they did a crappy job of tying it up. Kit's story was more interesting without the mystique of the aliens. I felt like it was supposed to be the big bang of this season and added nothing. Womp, womp, womp


----------



## chowlover2

Taissa Farmiga is in talks to be one of leads for season 3! Loved her in season 1!


----------



## MJDaisy

meant to say i really hope frances conroy comes back too. she is incredible.


----------



## SunglassLove

^I hope Dylan McDermott comes back as well...

It would also be nice if they brought back the actress that played Pepper, sans makeup. She was pretty great once she had lines!


----------



## SunglassLove

jhs216 said:


> There are a few plot lines I think kind of simmered out and became less powerful in the way they ended. A few:
> 
> What happened to the breast feeding prostitute? She was lovely.
> What happened to Brother Fiennes going to Rome? That would have been a more dramatic fall from grace.



Prostitute was killed...

And with the Rome thing, that's a very long path. Many people in the Church never make it that far, ambition or not. I found the irony in him taking his own life the best ending, seeing as it completely goes against everything the Church believed in... as well as all the times he lied about people killing themselves and burning bodies (since they couldn't be buried...)


----------



## Nishi621

aerofish said:


> I took it to mean that even then, Lana had it in her to do whatever it took to get what she wanted/needed. That she was, indeed, hella tough but no cookie. That her ambition would be her downfall and her salvation.


^This!


----------



## Cindi

My theory is when they showed Lana and Sister Jude meeting for the first time that is the only part that actually happened. Everything else was made up by Lana. It would explain why so many stories are not complete, because they are not real. I do think she snuck back in to Briarcliff years later to expose what was going on in there and the place was shut down. Just a theory.


----------



## sandc

I'm going against the grain and saying I'm good with them not completely answering the alien story line.  I say this because that's how it still is today when it comes to aliens. People that believe, people that don't etc.  To me it says everything can't always be wrapped up neatly in a bow at the end. Just like life.


----------



## sdkitty

MJDaisy said:


> meant to say i really hope frances conroy comes back too. she is incredible.



yes, I thought she was lovely as the angel of death


----------



## Oogolly

Cindi said:


> My theory is when they showed Lana and Sister Jude meeting for the first time that is the only part that actually happened. Everything else was made up by Lana. It would explain why so many stories are not complete, because they are not real. I do think she snuck back in to Briarcliff years later to expose what was going on in there and the place was shut down. Just a theory.


Thats exactly how i got that little bit of the ending as well,  but then you think about the ending when Johnny finds her and tries to kill her and she kills him instead? Was that all part of the story as well?


----------



## jhs216

Oogolly said:


> Thats exactly how i got that little bit of the ending as well,  but then you think about the ending when Johnny finds her and tries to kill her and she kills him instead? Was that all part of the story as well?


She was also held at Briarcliff (or was she) which makes me think maybe this is all a figment of her imagination. Then again, there was no hint of that either....


----------



## Cindi

Good question. I think she told the reporter that she actually gave the baby up to put herself back in the spotlight since it seems she is becoming old news. There is no proof that he was her child. He might just have thought that because of her book. He might just have been a serial killer and since he was adopted convinced himself that Thredson (Bloody Face) was his dad. Some adopted kids fantasize about someone famous actually being their parent. A psychopath might want that person to be a famous monster. Now that she had to kill him she can write another book and someone will want to read it. She is the hero that killed Bloody Face. Too bad we will never know the truth. 





Oogolly said:


> Thats exactly how i got that little bit of the ending as well,  but then you think about the ending when Johnny finds her and tries to kill her and she kills him instead? Was that all part of the story as well?


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think the scene in the finale from the beginning of the series was just a way of looking back on all of it.  had lana done as jude told her to, then none of it would have happened.


sounds like actress who played violet in season 1 might be back for season 3!


----------



## LaurieLou

I think a lot of people preferred season 1, so I wonder if they are trying to bring back the Tate/Violet type love story.


----------



## chowlover2

I read an interview with Ryan Murphy, and he wanted to bring her back, but isn't feel there was a place for her. He felt her role in season 1 was dark, and didn't want to cast her that way again. He also said he missed the love story in season 1, no room for one in Asylum.


----------



## prof ash

ILuvShopping said:


> i think the scene in the finale from the beginning of the series was just a way of looking back on all of it.  had lana done as jude told her to, then none of it would have happened.
> 3!



Agree. 

Kit knew her and they had discussions about Briarcliff after the fact... that's another piece to verify that it was true. I do believe it was all true, except for the parts that she admitted were a lie. I don't think they were trying to do some "It was all in her mind for a good story!" thing. She truly lived it, and reminding us of Jude's precursory warning "Look evil in the face and evil's gonna stare right back at you" was a way of showing us that that is exactly what Lana got- but she triumphed because of her strength and drive, a consistent theme throughout the season- not her being crazy.

 I am still feeling that this is part of the gender theme of this season and all they did with it-  weak versus strong, male vs female, inequalities, etc. I think Murphy wanted to portray an incredibly fearless, strong woman who surpassed all of the craziness to get her ultimate goal- something no one else in the season did on their own. I think it was just brilliant, aliens and all. How Glee fell apart after one season (IMO), I don't know


----------



## ClassicFab

Cindi said:


> Good question. I think she told the reporter that she actually gave the baby up to put herself back in the spotlight since it seems she is becoming old news. There is no proof that he was her child. He might just have thought that because of her book. He might just have been a serial killer and since he was adopted convinced himself that Thredson (Bloody Face) was his dad. Some adopted kids fantasize about someone famous actually being their parent. A psychopath might want that person to be a famous monster. Now that she had to kill him she can write another book and someone will want to read it. She is the hero that killed Bloody Face. Too bad we will never know the truth.



Good theory! I'm also wondering about the last scene as well. I don't remember Jude calling her Lana Banana so I was wondering if that meant the last scene was what actually happened. But I have to think, if following with this theory, what about the tape Johnny found on ebay? Would you say that the tape is of Bloody Face and another woman? Why would the police have come to her and showed her pics of Johnny if they were not related?


----------



## Cindi

Why would the police have come to her at all if her child supposedly died in child birth?? I don't know. One theory is just as plausable as the others. I guess that is the fun of this show. 






ClassicFab said:


> Good theory! I'm also wondering about the last scene as well. I don't remember Jude calling her Lana Banana so I was wondering if that meant the last scene was what actually happened. But I have to think, if following with this theory, what about the tape Johnny found on ebay? Would you say that the tape is of Bloody Face and another woman? Why would the police have come to her and showed her pics of Johnny if they were not related?


----------



## Samia

Cindi said:


> My theory is when they showed Lana and Sister Jude meeting for the first time that is the only part that actually happened. Everything else was made up by Lana. It would explain why so many stories are not complete, because they are not real. I do think she snuck back in to Briarcliff years later to expose what was going on in there and the place was shut down. Just a theory.


I am thinking the same


----------



## MissCrystal

Cindi said:


> My theory is when they showed Lana and Sister Jude meeting for the first time that is the only part that actually happened. Everything else was made up by Lana. It would explain why so many stories are not complete, because they are not real. I do think she snuck back in to Briarcliff years later to expose what was going on in there and the place was shut down. Just a theory.





wow good theory. When I was watching the finale I was so confused how Lana was able to basically just videotape Briarcliff then it got shut down. I mean that just seems a bit too easy. The story with her son seemed so out there and unbelievable. I'm just going to go by your theory lol.


----------



## Gurzzy

Johnny was able to purchase that recording of Lana and Thredson off eBay, so that dialogue between them must have been true. I am still not sure what my thoughts are about that last scene and what it meant. 

I thought the season was ok. I prefer the first one now that this is over. I thought this season had some really great moments though. I loved the ep when Lana was at Thredsons house, and I loved the Angel of death. Sister Jude and Lana were excellent, but I thought the demise of Dr. Ardon and Sister Mary was anticlimactic. The alien thing wasn't necessary at all, they should have just left that idea for its own season. 

I look forward to season 3!


----------



## prof ash

MissCrystal said:


> wow good theory. When I was watching the finale I was so confused how Lana was able to basically just videotape Briarcliff then it got shut down. I mean that just seems a bit too easy. The story with her son seemed so out there and unbelievable. I'm just going to go by your theory lol.



I think it was easy for her to get in because the place wasn't being as tightly run as the first time she went in. It was being state run, understaffed, overcrowded, without carefully watching nuns and priests. It was time. Also, Lana was decked out, looked powerful, like she was allowed to be there, and had a whole crew with her- very different from the first time. She snuck in this time and wasn't even caught filming until she'd already filmed alot of it, because the place wasn't being run properly and looked after. 

I still don't believe it was all in her mind, or that the storylines were incomplete. To me, it all made sense, and the end wasn't any "omg, it was all made up!" moment at all- IMO.


----------



## TinksDelite

ash14vwb said:


> I still don't believe it was all in her mind, or that the storylines were incomplete. To me, it all made sense, and the end wasn't any "omg, it was all made up!" moment at all- IMO.



I'm with you.  I thought the finale tied everything up nicely.

And I think the finale scene was a foretelling of the entire season. 

Sister Jude said "Just remember if you look in the face of evil, evil's gonna look right back at you." 

Lana chose to look into the face of evil & in return got evil right back.  

Honestly I thoroughly loved both seasons but can't say I preferred one over the other.  I liked them both for different reasons!  

Can't wait to see what horrors Season 3 brings!


----------



## MissCrystal

I was so curious and went back to watch the first episode online and there was a scene with lana and sister Jude in her office discussing bloody face (kit) and sister jude basically told 'miss lana banana' to follow her then it cuts to lana outside seeing bloody face.

Then the finale shows them existing sister judes office and lana following her outside to go see kit but they have a discussion in which Jude tells lana to go away and she will never come back here again.

I honestly think it can be interpreted either way. Ryan sure did a good job with the finale I'm pretty sure that's what he was aiming for it to be interpreted which ever way you want it to be just like he did with season one and the baby.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Cindi said:


> Why would the police have come to her at all if her child supposedly died in child birth?? I don't know. One theory is just as plausable as the others. I guess that is the fun of this show.



i can't remember if i read it here or on twop - but someone said that johnny apparently let the book lady live after she gave him lana's book.  The book lady therefore probably called the cops letting them know what happened - in turn telling them that this guy claimed he was lana's son.  Therefore the police go to lana with pictures of him - at least to give her a heads up that some lunatic is going around claiming that he's her son. 

That would explain why the police would come to her with photos even if everyone thinks her son is not living.


----------



## chowlover2

ILuvShopping said:


> i can't remember if i read it here or on twop - but someone said that johnny apparently let the book lady live after she gave him lana's book.  The book lady therefore probably called the cops letting them know what happened - in turn telling them that this guy claimed he was lana's son.  Therefore the police go to lana with pictures of him - at least to give her a heads up that some lunatic is going around claiming that he's her son.
> 
> That would explain why the police would come to her with photos even if everyone thinks her son is not living.



Good catch!


----------



## Cindi

Hmmmmm. That makes sense. I'm sure there are as many clues to one probable story line as another. The writers really knew how to confuse things. lol





ILuvShopping said:


> i can't remember if i read it here or on twop - but someone said that johnny apparently let the book lady live after she gave him lana's book.  The book lady therefore probably called the cops letting them know what happened - in turn telling them that this guy claimed he was lana's son.  Therefore the police go to lana with pictures of him - at least to give her a heads up that some lunatic is going around claiming that he's her son.
> 
> That would explain why the police would come to her with photos even if everyone thinks her son is not living.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

am i bad to wish that johnny shot lana instead? i don't buy her tough not no cookie thing.


----------



## LaurieLou

seahorseinstripes said:


> am i bad to wish that johnny shot lana instead? i don't buy her tough not no cookie thing.



I would have almost liked that too, bc I always expected that she would kill him.


----------



## SunglassLove

seahorseinstripes said:


> am i bad to wish that johnny shot lana instead? i don't buy her tough not no cookie thing.



I feel that way too... I didn't really care much for Lana..


----------



## chowlover2

SunglassLove said:


> I feel that way too... I didn't really care much for Lana..



I disliked Lana originally, but really started cheering her on once all the Thredson stuff started. I will say this, I love how Ryan Murphy writes scripts with strong women, doesn't make them victims.


----------



## LaurieLou

chowlover2 said:


> I disliked Lana originally, but really started cheering her on once all the Thredson stuff started. I will say this, I love how Ryan Murphy writes scripts with strong women, doesn't make them victims.



I agree. I also like how the characters are so dynamic. Your opinion of them is always changing and being challenged. You never know who is the monster and who is the good guy. Sometimes it's the same person. The writing is really phenomenal. I love and hate almost all of the characters at one point or another.


----------



## Samia

News on Season 3
http://tvline.com/2013/02/01/american-horror-story-season-3-cast-lily-rabe/
American Horror Storys third season will not be lacking in girl power.
Series cocreator Ryan Murphy announced on Twitter late Thursday that AHS staple Lily Rabe is on board for American Horror Story Season 3, adding, So talented. Love her!
Rabes booking means that Murphy gets to hang on to what are arguably the franchises three strongest female assets, the other two being the already-confirmed Jessica Lange and Sarah Pauslon. Per tradition, all three will play brand new characters.
Murphy recently confirmed that Season 3 (which will also feature AHS vet Evan Peters) will be more historical in nature and have a different tone than Season 2. It will also take place in modern day, but just like past seasons, we will see different time periods and there [will] also be different cities.


----------



## TinksDelite

Samia said:


> Season 3.....will be more historical in nature and have a different tone than Season 2.* It will also take place in modern day, but just like past seasons, we will see different time periods* and there [will] also be different cities.



I hope they do more of what they did in Season 1 as far as showing what took place throughout the years.  

Since part of the premise of Briarcliff was that it was originally a tuberculosis hospital, I was disappointed they did nothing to tie that history to this seasons storyline.


----------



## MJDaisy

yay lily rabe signed on for season 3!


----------



## chowlover2

Samia said:


> News on Season 3
> http://tvline.com/2013/02/01/american-horror-story-season-3-cast-lily-rabe/
> American Horror Story&#145;s third season will not be lacking in girl power.
> Series cocreator Ryan Murphy announced on Twitter late Thursday that AHS staple Lily Rabe &#147;is on board for American Horror Story Season 3,&#148; adding, &#147;So talented. Love her!&#148;
> Rabe&#146;s booking means that Murphy gets to hang on to what are arguably the franchise&#146;s three strongest female assets, the other two being the already-confirmed Jessica Lange and Sarah Pauslon. Per tradition, all three will play brand new characters.
> Murphy recently confirmed that Season 3 (which will also feature AHS vet Evan Peters) will be &#147;more historical in nature&#148; and have a &#147;different tone&#148; than Season 2. It will also take place in modern day, but just like past seasons, we will see different &#147;time periods&#148; and &#147;there [will] also be different cities.&#148;



Great news!


----------



## anabg

My boyfriend says he is a getting a little tired of the same actors playing different characters but I love it!


----------



## robbins65

I'm glad they are back!  They are such good actresses that you forget about the other characters they played.  I have loved Jessica Lange since she played Patsy 
Cline! LOL


----------



## Sassys

I just watched the first season on Netflix and I am confused about some things. Maybe you all can help.

1. If you die in the house and can't leave it, why was Tate able to leave (he went to the beach with Violet and he went to her school). Hayden was out into the cop car and she was in the back seat until they got to the station).

2. When you die, you appear and stay the same age as when you died, yet the maid was older and she died at a young age.

3. Why was it that some people appeared as if they were never disfigured when they were killed (maid was shot in eye, but was not disfigured) yet the man that was burnt, his wife and daughters looked the way they did when they died in the fire. The twin boys always appeared disfigured.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> I just watched the first season on Netflix and I am confused about some things. Maybe you all can help.
> 
> 1. If you die in the house and can't leave it, why was Tate able to leave (he went to the beach with Violet and he went to her school). Hayden was out into the cop car and she was in the back seat until they got to the station).
> 
> 2. When you die, you appear and stay the same age as when you died, yet the maid was older and she died at a young age.
> 
> 3. Why was it that some people appeared as if they were never disfigured when they were killed (maid was shot in eye, but was not disfigured) yet the man that was burnt, his wife and daughters looked the way they did when they died in the fire. The twin boys always appeared disfigured.



One night a year, on Halloween you are free to roam the earth, that's why Tate was able to leave with Violet. Questions 2and3 it depends on who is looking at you. Like when Ben Harmon stared at the maid it was with lust, and he saw her in her prime, but his wife Vivian saw her as she actually would have aged. There is a whole lot of dialog that I've forgotten that kind of explains it. Do a search of season 1 online and you will find more. Did you watch season 2? I could watch season 1again, when they replayed they didn't show it in order. I saved all the episodes of season 2 so I could replay them. I find nuances every time I watch. Wasn't the actress who played Violet amazing? She is supposed to come back for season 3. She wanted to come back for season 2, but Ryan Murphy felt it was too dark for her after all she had been through in season 1.


----------



## ILuvShopping

I think the actress that plays violet is now confirmed for season 3


----------



## chowlover2

ILuvShopping said:


> I think the actress that plays violet is now confirmed for season 3



Yes,she's a wonderful actress. I'm really looking forward to seeing Sarah Paulson and Lily Rabe again, they both really brought it in season 2. And nobody does crazy like Jessica Lange, she is in a class all her own.


----------



## EMMY

OMG I can't wait for Season 3!!! Yeah! Something to look forward too..


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> One night a year, on Halloween you are free to roam the earth, that's why Tate was able to leave with Violet. Questions 2and3 it depends on who is looking at you. Like when Ben Harmon stared at the maid it was with lust, and he saw her in her prime, but his wife Vivian saw her as she actually would have aged. There is a whole lot of dialog that I've forgotten that kind of explains it. Do a search of season 1 online and you will find more. Did you watch season 2? I could watch season 1again, when they replayed they didn't show it in order. I saved all the episodes of season 2 so I could replay them. I find nuances every time I watch. Wasn't the actress who played Violet amazing? She is supposed to come back for season 3. She wanted to come back for season 2, but Ryan Murphy felt it was too dark for her after all she had been through in season 1.



Thanks. No, I have not watched season two. I have to wait until it is on DVD or can stream it on netflix.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Thanks. No, I have not watched season two. I have to wait until it is on DVD or can stream it on netflix.



There was a later show in season 1, " Smoldering Children " maybe, where Ben sees the maid as she really is,and she tells him he is finally seeing her as she is. Season2is excellent, but darker and radically different. What I like about the how is you can never figure out exactly what is going to happen, they always toss you a curveball.


----------



## Samia

That song from the asylum has been playing in my head all day


----------



## TinksDelite

News on Season 3!!! Two articles

*http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsideth...leans---is-kathy-bates-delphine-lalaurie.html*

Frances Conroy has been dishing the dirt on "American Horror Story's" third season to Entertainment Tonight, which sparks some speculation on our part as to one of the main Season 3 characters.

"I'll be doing about 10 of the 13 episodes, but beyond that, we don't know anything yet," says Conroy. "I'm waiting to see what's written to see who I'll be playing. I haven't seen any scripts yet, so all I know is that it's going to be in New Orleans and who will be involved."

New Orleans sounds like a great setting for an "evil glamour" and a Romeo & Juliet storyline. But it also has our radar pinging as to Kathy Bates' character.

It was recently revealed that Bates will play a real-life character who is a "bad, bad woman." And one of the worst ladies in New Orleans' history is Delphine LaLaurie.

Marie Delphine LaLaurie, or Madame LaLaurie, was a New Orleans socialite who was discovered to have tortured and killed dozens of black slaves. Her mansion is still standing on Royal Street.

The interesting thing about Bates possibly portraying LaLaurie is that her years in New Orleans as an adult were the early 1800s, with her leaving the city around 1834. So would "AHS" be set in that era?

This is pure speculation on our part, but what do you think, "AHS" fans

*http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/08/american-horror-story-new-orleans_n_2839479.html
*
American Horror Story New Orleans
Is "American Horror Story" set in New Orleans for Season 3?

"American Horror Story" is set to film in New Orleans, according to Season 3 star Frances Conroy.

The actress -- who had a recurring arc in "American Horror Story: Asylum" as the angel of death and appeared in the first season as Murder House maid Moira O'Hara -- told the website Shock Till You Drop that the upcoming season is gearing up for production in the Louisiana city.

"It's going to start up again in July or August in New Orleans, I'll be part that and will have a fairly substantial part in it," Conroy said. "I'll be in 10 of the episodes of what I think will be a 13-part season."

The actress also told ET Online, "I'm waiting to see what's written to see who I'll be playing. I haven't seen any scripts yet, so all I know is that it's going to be in New Orleans and who will be involved. Beyond that, it's a matter of waiting for the wonderful writers to create the next world for us to inhabit."

Fans have their money on Season 3 being about witches, but the question of where the season would be set has been up for debate: Would we be seeing "American Horror Story" New Orleans or Salem?

Just last week, "American Horror Story" star Dylan McDermott had audiences believing Season 3 would be set in the latter location. When E! asked McDermott if he thinks Kathy Bates is "perfect" for the upcoming season, he said, "She really is. All the witches of Salem ... there's plenty of them!"

"American Horror Story" executive producer Ryan Murphy has been tight-lipped about Season 3 specifics, but he did tell Entertainment Weekly in January, "I sorta feel like for the third version I want to do something that&#8217;s a little bit more 'evil glamour' ... We're contemplating shooting [Season 3] in a place in the country where true horror has been. We&#8217;ve got lots of delicious plans."


----------



## chowlover2

TinksDelite said:


> News on Season 3!!! Two articles
> 
> *http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsideth...leans---is-kathy-bates-delphine-lalaurie.html*
> 
> Frances Conroy has been dishing the dirt on "American Horror Story's" third season to Entertainment Tonight, which sparks some speculation on our part as to one of the main Season 3 characters.
> 
> "I'll be doing about 10 of the 13 episodes, but beyond that, we don't know anything yet," says Conroy. "I'm waiting to see what's written to see who I'll be playing. I haven't seen any scripts yet, so all I know is that it's going to be in New Orleans and who will be involved."
> 
> New Orleans sounds like a great setting for an "evil glamour" and a Romeo & Juliet storyline. But it also has our radar pinging as to Kathy Bates' character.
> 
> It was recently revealed that Bates will play a real-life character who is a "bad, bad woman." And one of the worst ladies in New Orleans' history is Delphine LaLaurie.
> 
> Marie Delphine LaLaurie, or Madame LaLaurie, was a New Orleans socialite who was discovered to have tortured and killed dozens of black slaves. Her mansion is still standing on Royal Street.
> 
> The interesting thing about Bates possibly portraying LaLaurie is that her years in New Orleans as an adult were the early 1800s, with her leaving the city around 1834. So would "AHS" be set in that era?
> 
> This is pure speculation on our part, but what do you think, "AHS" fans
> 
> *http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/08/american-horror-story-new-orleans_n_2839479.html
> *
> American Horror Story New Orleans
> Is "American Horror Story" set in New Orleans for Season 3?
> 
> "American Horror Story" is set to film in New Orleans, according to Season 3 star Frances Conroy.
> 
> The actress -- who had a recurring arc in "American Horror Story: Asylum" as the angel of death and appeared in the first season as Murder House maid Moira O'Hara -- told the website Shock Till You Drop that the upcoming season is gearing up for production in the Louisiana city.
> 
> "It's going to start up again in July or August in New Orleans, I'll be part that and will have a fairly substantial part in it," Conroy said. "I'll be in 10 of the episodes of what I think will be a 13-part season."
> 
> The actress also told ET Online, "I'm waiting to see what's written to see who I'll be playing. I haven't seen any scripts yet, so all I know is that it's going to be in New Orleans and who will be involved. Beyond that, it's a matter of waiting for the wonderful writers to create the next world for us to inhabit."
> 
> Fans have their money on Season 3 being about witches, but the question of where the season would be set has been up for debate: Would we be seeing "American Horror Story" New Orleans or Salem?
> 
> Just last week, "American Horror Story" star Dylan McDermott had audiences believing Season 3 would be set in the latter location. When E! asked McDermott if he thinks Kathy Bates is "perfect" for the upcoming season, he said, "She really is. All the witches of Salem ... there's plenty of them!"
> 
> "American Horror Story" executive producer Ryan Murphy has been tight-lipped about Season 3 specifics, but he did tell Entertainment Weekly in January, "I sorta feel like for the third version I want to do something that&#8217;s a little bit more 'evil glamour' ... We're contemplating shooting [Season 3] in a place in the country where true horror has been. We&#8217;ve got lots of delicious plans."


I'm so happy I was right about New Orleans! This is going to be the best AHS yet. So much they can do in the city and surroundings. The rugaroo, all that folklore, it will be awesome! Thanks so much for posting, the new season can't get here soon enough!


----------



## AlovesJ

NOLA....Agree chowlover!


----------



## Myrkur

ILuvShopping said:


> I think the actress that plays violet is now confirmed for season 3



That is great, I loved her as violet.


----------



## Myrkur

chowlover2 said:


> There was a later show in season 1, " Smoldering Children " maybe, where Ben sees the maid as she really is,and she tells him he is finally seeing her as she is. Season2is excellent, but darker and radically different. What I like about the how is you can never figure out exactly what is going to happen, they always toss you a curveball.



Exactly, every time you think it can't get sicker and weirder then this.. it gets worse!! haha


----------



## Myrkur

Samia said:


> That song from the asylum has been playing in my head all day



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28tXZM522NA

Lol


----------



## seahorseinstripes

so they haven't start the shoot on season 3 yet? it'll be some time then


----------



## Samia

myrkur said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28txzm522na
> 
> lol



lol!


----------



## TinksDelite

*Whoever said Witches, called it!!!  And Evan Peters, Lily Rabe, Frances Conroy, Sarah Paulson and Taissa Farmiga are all confirmed to return *

http://www.eonline.com/news/398386/...n-revealed-plus-kathy-bates-confirmed-to-star

Something wicked this way comes!
Ryan Murphy and co. are finally breaking their silence on _American Horror Story_, choosing to reveal the title and location of he FX hit's third season at the 2013 PaleyFest. Plus, Kathy Bates made a special appearance to officially confirm reports that she will go head-to-head with returning star Jessica Lange. 

The anthology series' subtitle for season three will be (drumroll please!): _American Horror Story: Coven_. Love. It. So, where will the new season be set? And what else did Murphy reveal on the panel?

Of _Coven,_ Murphy teases, "It's a really cool story we've been talking about for a couple of years. So we're going to do that."  For  the first time, the series will film on location in New Orleans, among  other spots. "The fun thing is researching what are the really haunted  places in America, and we have a couple doozy locales," Murphy says. And  while seasons one and two had their respective themes, viewers can  expect season three to be "about a lot of things," Murphy hints. 

As for pitting Bates and Lange against each other, Murphy  explains, "I wanted to see a lot of scenes of [them] going at it, so  that's what you're going to see."  Of joining the series, Bates gushes, "I'm awfully excited!"

Evan Peters, Lily Rabe, Frances Conroy, Sarah Paulson and Taissa Farmiga are all confirmed to return for season three.


----------



## chowlover2

I can't wait!


----------



## chowlover2

More info on season 3!





> http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/04/29/american-horror-story-gabourey-sidibe/


----------



## prof ash

I'm so happy Taissa will be back! Here's hoping for another on screen romance with her and Evan Peters. Is anyone else missing the show? I'm excited for fall just so we can watch again lol


----------



## sthrncin

I'm so ready for the third season to start!!


----------



## coronita

I'm not reading back on this thread because I don't want to be spoiled, but OMG. DH and I have just started watching Season 1 since it is available for free on Amazon Prime. We are totally creeped out!


----------



## MJDaisy

sthrncin said:


> I'm so ready for the third season to start!!



when does it come back?


----------



## chowlover2

MJDaisy said:


> when does it come back?



This fall, probably October!


----------



## sthrncin

So ready!!!


----------



## EMMY

Me too!!! Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Myrkur

I can not wait!


----------



## sthrncin

MJDaisy said:


> when does it come back?


I don't know, I wish I did


----------



## TinksDelite

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/american-horror-story-five-things-598826

The stars and producer behind _American Horror Story _used their platform Friday at the Television Critics Association's summer press tour to cryptically dodge questions about _Coven, _the mysterious third installment of the FX anthology.

While co-creator *Ryan Murphy* was scratched from his scheduled participation in the panel -- filming just started on _Coven _last week in New Orleans and he's been wrapping _Normal Heart _in New York -- executive producer *Tim Minear* kept stars *Jessica Lange*, *Sarah Paulson*, *Kathy Bates* and *Angela Bassett* from spilling too much about what to expect from season three.

Here are a few teasers about what's ahead:
 1. Lange plays a witch named Fiona. "Some of us play witches, some of  us play historical characters," she told the assembled press. "I do  play a witch. We move back and forth in time. It encompasses a lot of  different stories. I've shot two days so far, one day entrances and  exists, the other day a scene. I don't know who the character is yet. It  comes in little dribs and drabs."

2. Bates plays Madame LaLurie,  a Louisiana-born socialite and serial killer who kept slaves bound in  her home. Instrestingly enough, Bates' great grandfather was the  personal physician to Andrew Jackson, who lived next door to her. "I  think he would have been there just before she left," Bates said.

 3. Bassett portrays Marie Laveau,   a voodoo expert who with her daughter had a big multiracial following.  The actress noted that she's been approached by several individuals  interested in voodoo in New Orleans for consultation should she need it.  "It's been interesting being in New Orleans, there's such a regard and  respect for who she was," Bassett said. "She was a woman in 1801 who  lives to be 80 years old who is a very influential person in the city.  My character is based loosely on her."

4.Paulson plays Cordelia, the daughter to *Jessica Lange*'s  Fiona. This season, Minear said, will focus themes of oppression of  minorities of all kinds. "Within that idea, the idea of minority groups  going after each other and doing the work of the larger culture for the  larger culture [will be explored]," Minear said. "While there is a  strong feminist theme that runs throughout _Coven _this year,  there are also themes of race, oppression and there is a very strong  theme of family, specifically mothers and daughters." Minear noted it  would be safe to think of Cordelia in line with the character in *William Shakespeare*'s _King Lear_.

5. _Coven _will also feature Salem witches fleeing to the  south, Minear said, noting there are two kinds of witches in the world.  Among the changes in _Coven_, Minear said this season will be  more fun. "This year is a drama but there is a lot of humor and we are  embracing a kind of velocity and fun with the series," he said. "It's  not the same as it was the past two years but I think it can be more fun  for the audience."
_American Horror Story: Coven _returns in October on FX.


----------



## sthrncin

Come on October!!!!


----------



## kristinized

I cannot wait! There are so many outstanding cast members (esp strong women) that they will carry the show even if Murphy's writing turns wtf.


----------



## Myrkur

There is a little little trailer on their Facebook page! https://www.facebook.com/americanhorrorstory


----------



## sthrncin

Kathy Bates is gonna be an awesome addition!!


----------



## TinksDelite

Myrkur said:


> There is a little little trailer on their Facebook page! https://www.facebook.com/americanhorrorstory



What a tease!! I want more!!!


----------



## Samia

Myrkur said:


> There is a little little trailer on their Facebook page! https://www.facebook.com/americanhorrorstory



Just saw it!! So excited!!


----------



## miu miu1

Myrkur said:


> There is a little little trailer on their Facebook page! https://www.facebook.com/americanhorrorstory



Can not wait!!!


----------



## coronita

Does anyone know if S2 is available On Demand or on Netflix? (Or do I have to wait for the marathon?)


----------



## Myrkur

There's another mini trailer on the Facebook page! Seriously it is driving me nuts, I can not wait!! I think it's one of the best shows I've seen.


----------



## chowlover2

Myrkur said:


> There's another mini trailer on the Facebook page! Seriously it is driving me nuts, I can not wait!! I think it's one of the best shows I've seen.


I love your Shibas!


----------



## Myrkur

chowlover2 said:


> I love your Shibas!



Thanks!  I see you have chows, I want a chow too someday


----------



## chowlover2

Myrkur said:


> Thanks!  I see you have chows, I want a chow too someday


 I think their personalities are very similar, I'm looking to add a Shiba to my family as well! I love your pics on Facebook!


----------



## giagnm

Just a little more info on the upcoming season.

http://omg.yahoo.com/news/sarah-paulson-brilliant-diva-infused-cast-american-horror-203235437.html


----------



## giagnm

Myrkur said:


> There's another mini trailer on the Facebook page! Seriously it is driving me nuts, I can not wait!! I think it's one of the best shows I've seen.



Off topic but I'm in love with your doggies!


----------



## Myrkur

giagnm said:


> Off topic but I'm in love with your doggies!



Thanks! I think they know people love them  the red one always seeks for attention with everyone when we walk on the street hahaha


----------



## coronita

AHS marathon Friday and Saturday. Yahoo!! I need to clean up my DVR.


----------



## sthrncin

coronita said:


> AHS marathon Friday and Saturday. Yahoo!! I need to clean up my DVR.



Yeah! I was hoping for one soon!!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## sthrncin

Got it set to record!! Im excited.


----------



## coronita

Just my luck! The DVR burns out so I was only able to watch 4 epsiodes. Since we have to get a new one, the saved ones are going to wipe out. It's not available for free on Prime yet and Netflix doesn't have it. Boo


----------



## chowlover2

Coven starts Wednesday, October 29th,I saw ad on FX tonight!


----------



## sthrncin

Yes!! Just in time for halloween lol! &#127875;


----------



## coronita

Ah, well DH fixed it! We were able to watch a bit more of S2, but I'm still meh about it. S1 was really great, so I hope Coven lives up to that!


----------



## LostStarfish

They posted on the Facebook page it starts October 9th.


----------



## sthrncin

Even better!!


----------



## coronita

Ok I don't think I was a huge fan of season 2! The UFO stuff was a bit much.


----------



## kristinized

coronita said:


> Ok I don't think I was a huge fan of season 2! The UFO stuff was a bit much.



The whole UFO thing was ridiculous. Maybe there was some deep meaning behind it that I missed, but it really detracted from the other story lines.

Looking forward to the new season, just about 30 days left to wait!


----------



## Sassys

Angela Bassett and Gabourey Sidibe Premiere of "American Horror Story: Coven


----------



## MJDaisy

i can't wait for coven!!!


----------



## chowlover2

+1!


----------



## Sassys

My DVR is set!


----------



## chowlover2

I can't wait!!!


----------



## SunglassLove

SO EXCITED!!! I'm DVRing since I'll be watching hockey, but I'm sure I'll be flipping back and forth if I'm home.


----------



## Cindi

Just added it to my Tivo. Can't wait!!


----------



## azsun

I watched Season 1 and none of Season 2.  I will give the Coven a look see


----------



## MJDaisy

azsun said:


> I watched Season 1 and none of Season 2.  I will give the Coven a look see



I only watched half of season 2....hoping Coven is better this time


----------



## coronita

I can't wait either! I got really confused by the commecial for Witches of East End because Jenna Dewan-Tatum is in it. I was thinking, "wow AHS is lookin cheesy!" LOL


----------



## Nishi621

Can't wait! the last 2 seasons were great


----------



## chinableu

OMG! OMG!

I'm so excited!!! Tonight is the night.

Seeing Angela Basset, Kathy Bates and Jessica Lang together will be such a treat.  Three of the most talented actresses ever and all on one show.


----------



## Shoegal30

I didn't watch this show before but I am excited for Coven!


----------



## Kansashalo

chinableu said:


> OMG! OMG!
> 
> I'm so excited!!! Tonight is the night.
> 
> Seeing Angela Basset, Kathy Bates and Jessica Lang together will be such a treat.  Three of the most talented actresses ever and all on one show.



I agree! Yesterday was the first time I saw a commercial for this show and seeing Jessica Lang and Angela Basset in it made me set this on the dvr!

I can't wait to check it out tonight


----------



## sun.shyne

Can't wait to watch this tonight!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

the promos aren't getting me all that excited.... and its making me nervous for this season. 
so i hope it isn't a bust!
They need to bring back more of the creep factor they had in season 1.


----------



## chowlover2

The promos never have anything at all to do with the show, at least they haven't in the 2 previous seasons. They just use them to create buzz for the show.


----------



## ILuvShopping

but i've found the last 2 seasons promos to be exciting and they made me excited for the new season.  this season has done nothing for me.


----------



## CityGirl1

I am really excited about this season. Can't wait until tonight.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

can't wait!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

It's almost time!


----------



## chowlover2

It is starting with a bang!


----------



## Belle49

Kathy Bates - AMAZING


----------



## Bkbabe

Loved it! I'm excited for what's to come.


----------



## coronita

I'll admit - it's freaky good!


----------



## chowlover2

Crazy train! My Uncle who is 82 and has been helping me with yard work stayed and I made him watch. I'm sure he must think I am out of my mind for watching this.


----------



## sthrncin

Oh wow!! This was freaking awesome!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Shoegal30 said:


> I didn't watch this show before but I am excited for Coven!



Me too! This ish is crazy...and how could she kill the sexy hot Dr!?


----------



## Ladybug09

Loved it!!!! Will watch again and I loved how Jessica put the young witch bish in check...she is playing the heck outta her character.


----------



## MJDaisy

omg LOVEDDDDD IT. I thought it was phenomenal. Better than my expectations! (and they were very high expectations).  I was so disappointed with Asylum, I already like Coven better and it's only been one episode!

First of all, I thought Jessica Lange (as usual) stole the show! I loved her kinda witchy one liners ("don't make me drop a house on you!")...so funny without being cheesey. She pulls it off. 

Kathy Bates was good too, I liked when Jessica Lange's character got her out of the ground.

I thought Emma Roberts also was great. I was worried I wouldn't like her character but I really did. I thought she was the best of the "young witches". I was surprised by the graphic nature of her getting raped...I know AHS is known for being graphic but wow! I had to pick my jaw up off the floor. 

I love that they have Violet and Tate back together in this season lol! I know it's not the same but I was still really happy! Taissa Farmiga is great as a witch and I am happy to see her back but she def reminds me a lot of violet. So does tate with that blonde hair. But loving their characters so far!

Also happy to see Adaleide back. Love her powers as a witch.

The only character I wasn't thrilled with so far was Sarah Paulson's character. I am sure she will grow on me soon but not sure about her yet...


Excited and happy to be watching this season!


----------



## Sinarta

I also loved the first episode and it will be better than Asylum. The first episode lined everything up perfect and was good enough to make you continue to watch.


----------



## SunglassLove

MJDaisy said:


> omg LOVEDDDDD IT.
> 
> Also happy to see Adaleide back. Love her powers as a witch.
> !


 

Yes and YES! 

Emma Roberts plays a bish so well. I think she's my favorite so far. I loved when Taissa's character was watching the bus drive away, pretty much in tears, and she just comes up and flips and burns it. So awesome.

The Violet/Tate thing... that scene when they first saw eachother totally reminded me of Leo DiCaprio and Claire Danes in Romeo & Juliet, when they saw eachother thru the fishtank. Even the faces she made. I wonder if they did that on purpose! Star crossed lovers


----------



## Samia

I will be watching it today and I am so excited, me and my sisters are fans and we all are getting together to watch.


----------



## chowlover2

MJDaisy said:


> omg LOVEDDDDD IT. I thought it was phenomenal. Better than my expectations! (and they were very high expectations).  I was so disappointed with Asylum, I already like Coven better and it's only been one episode!
> 
> First of all, I thought Jessica Lange (as usual) stole the show! I loved her kinda witchy one liners ("don't make me drop a house on you!")...so funny without being cheesey. She pulls it off.
> 
> Kathy Bates was good too, I liked when Jessica Lange's character got her out of the ground.
> 
> I thought Emma Roberts also was great. I was worried I wouldn't like her character but I really did. I thought she was the best of the "young witches". I was surprised by the graphic nature of her getting raped...I know AHS is known for being graphic but wow! I had to pick my jaw up off the floor.
> 
> I love that they have Violet and Tate back together in this season lol! I know it's not the same but I was still really happy! Taissa Farmiga is great as a witch and I am happy to see her back but she def reminds me a lot of violet. So does tate with that blonde hair. But loving their characters so far!
> 
> Also happy to see Adaleide back. Love her powers as a witch.
> 
> The only character I wasn't thrilled with so far was Sarah Paulson's character. I am sure she will grow on me soon but not sure about her yet...
> 
> 
> Excited and happy to be watching this season!


 Yes to all of the above! I cannot wait to see the interactions between Jessica, Kathy Bates and Angela Bassett. It is going to be a wild crazy ride this season! 

I am so glad Taissa and Adelaide are back. Taissa and Evan give me goosebumps in their scenes together! A truly amazing cast this season.


----------



## sarahloveslouis




----------



## sdkitty

The beginning part with Kathy Bates and the slaves was so disturbing - gruesome really - I was questioning whether I should be watching.  I hope she gets hers eventually.


----------



## chowlover2

sdkitty said:


> The beginning part with Kathy Bates and the slaves was so disturbing - gruesome really - I was questioning whether I should be watching.  I hope she gets hers eventually.


 I totally agree, it was awful! And so much of this years show is based on fact. How can anyone be that evil? And yes, I hope she gets her just desserts!


----------



## coronita

sdkitty said:


> The beginning part with Kathy Bates and the slaves was so disturbing - gruesome really - I was questioning whether I should be watching. I hope she gets hers eventually.


 
Agreed! I was uncomfortable with the torture. I don't like shows or movies that involve torture, so I'm hoping they don't show too much of it. (But I doubt that)


----------



## sdkitty

chowlover2 said:


> I totally agree, it was awful! And so much of this years show is based on fact. How can anyone be that evil? And yes, I hope she gets her just desserts!


 
are you saying the Kathy Bates character is based on a real-life person?  I was wondering about that.


----------



## giagnm

sdkitty said:


> are you saying the Kathy Bates character is based on a real-life person?  I was wondering about that.


 
Yes, that character was a real person who was a serial killer.  She actually escaped after the house burned.


----------



## coronita

Yeah, I thought all AHS seasons were based on some true story. We've all heard of stories of haunted houses and abusive asylums.


----------



## SunglassLove

sdkitty said:


> are you saying the Kathy Bates character is based on a real-life person? I was wondering about that.


 

Yep... the slaves she tortured were actually displayed in a jail for people to come and see after they were discovered. They didn't even get help after being found.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delphine_LaLaurie


----------



## Samia

Watched it and loved it! 
I agree that the torture part was disturbing and now that I know it is based on something that actually happened, its more creepy.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

SunglassLove said:


> Yep... the slaves she tortured were actually displayed in a jail for people to come and see after they were discovered. They didn't even get help after being found.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delphine_LaLaurie


 
That's what makes this show so undeniably creepy. The stories are, for the most part, based on true horror in American history. 

The things people are capable of.............



ETA Quote from Wikipedia:



> In April 2007, Nicolas Cage bought the LaLaurie House through Hancock Park Real Estate Company LLC for a sum of $3.45 million.[29] The mortgage documents were arranged in such a way that Cage's name did not appear on them.[30] On November 13, 2009 the property, then valued at $3.5 million, was listed for auction as a result of bank foreclosure and purchased by Regions Financial Corporation for $2.3 million.[30]


 
They mentioned this in the episode! Had to laugh because it seemed a little out of place. But Nic Cage man, he's everywhere.


----------



## ILuvShopping

ok I take it back!!!!! the first 2-3 min of the episode pulled me in and i couldn't look away. 

the middle part was kinda boring but the ending made it seem like lots of fun things are in store!


----------



## sdkitty

OMG....I can only hope the degree of torture is exaggerated.  The part where she put the bull's head on the man was particularly horrifying.  I was actually sitting there thinking about the fact that there were respected actors participating in this.  Just horrifying.  But I'll probably tune in next week.  Last season was horrifying too but this one may be more so.


----------



## ILuvShopping

sdkitty said:


> OMG....I can only hope the degree of torture is exaggerated.  The part where she put the bull's head on the man was particularly horrifying.  I was actually sitting there thinking about the fact that there were respected actors participating in this.  Just horrifying.  But I'll probably tune in next week.  Last season was horrifying too but this one may be more so.



i didn't want to watch... but i couldn't look away.... my emotions were so confused lol


----------



## sarahloveslouis

sdkitty said:


> I was actually sitting there thinking about the fact that there were respected actors participating in this. Just horrifying.


 
Kathy Bates is second-to-none.


----------



## Kansashalo

This was a great show (first time watching AHS) so its a keeper for me!


----------



## ClassicFab

I loved Angela Bassett!!


----------



## ClassicFab

And I want Kathy Bates' character to FRY! I nearly jumped through my screen last night I was so disgusted! Yes, ladies this is based on an actual person! That did some of these things in real life!!! Amazing the evil that lives in some people!!!


----------



## SunglassLove

sdkitty said:


> OMG....I can only hope the degree of torture is exaggerated. *The part where she put the bull's head on the man was particularly horrifying.* .


 

OMG I was cringing... can you even imagine? Then the camera angle from inside the head through the eyes... so gruesome.


----------



## chowlover2

sdkitty said:


> are you saying the Kathy Bates character is based on a real-life person?  I was wondering about that.


 Yes, both Kathy Bates and Angela Bassett's characters really existed at that time. And it's well known that Kathy Bates character abused and killed her slaves. To what extent I do not know, and I am sure they take liberties for the show. I'm going to start looking into her history. It's so creepy though, how one person could torture and kill another, I'll never know.


----------



## theopenroad

Loved the first episode - this was amazing!  Hopefully better than Season 2


----------



## MarvelGirl

Wow. I just finished watching it. I have no words. It was truly disturbing on so many levels that I don't even know where to start - from the torture of the innocent to the rape and torture of Emma's character to the death of the boyfriend and then the ahole during sex. I will definitely be watching as I love the actresses in it - especially Angela Bassett, but man...it was kinda hard to watch. I guess that is great TV. Just Wow.


----------



## sdkitty

sarahloveslouis said:


> Kathy Bates is second-to-none.


 
Yes, remember Misery and "Mr Man"?


----------



## Ladybug09

sdkitty said:


> The beginning part with Kathy Bates and the slaves was so disturbing - gruesome really - I was questioning whether I should be watching.  I hope she gets hers eventually.











chowlover2 said:


> I totally agree, it was awful! And so much of this years show is based on fact. How can anyone be that evil? And yes, I hope she gets her just desserts!











coronita said:


> Agreed! I was uncomfortable with the torture. I don't like shows or movies that involve torture, so I'm hoping they don't show too much of it. (But I doubt that)




As an AA it was VERY disturbing for me.  I actually did not watch it. This is why I dropped Boardwalk after the premiere episode.


----------



## Ladybug09

ClassicFab said:


> And I want Kathy Bates' character to FRY! I nearly jumped through my screen last night I was so disgusted! Yes, ladies this is based on an actual person! That did some of these things in real life!!! Amazing the evil that lives in some people!!!



Lol.  She really plays her parts.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> As an AA it was VERY disturbing for me.  I actually did not watch it. This is why I dropped Boardwalk after the premiere episode.


 I am not an AA and it bothered me as well. I had nightmares, but I will keep watching, I think things will turn around...


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> As an AA it was VERY disturbing for me.  I actually did not watch it. This is why I dropped Boardwalk after the premiere episode.


 Give it a shot, Fiona does not know everything about the Madame's sordid past. She only wants her secret for remaining youthful after 150 yrs. Have a little faith, give it til episode 3 and that's all I'm saying...


----------



## solange

sdkitty said:


> OMG....I can only hope the degree of torture is exaggerated.  The part where she put the bull's head on the man was particularly horrifying.  I was actually sitting there thinking about the fact that there were respected actors participating in this.  Just horrifying.  But I'll probably tune in next week.  Last season was horrifying too but this one may be more so.



Actually, the degree of torture was downplayed.


----------



## Shoegal30

I liked the episode!  I think I will give the season a try, I enjoyed the witty banter between the girl witches!


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> Give it a shot, Fiona does not know everything about the Madame's sordid past. She only wants her secret for remaining youthful after 150 yrs. Have a little faith, give it til episode 3 and that's all I'm saying...



Oh no, I wasn't saying that I was going to drop this show.


----------



## MJDaisy

I was talking to someoen who watched it who didn't watch season 1! I want everyone to go back and watch season 1 because part of what I love about this season is seeing tate and violet back together and jessica lange with adalaide! lol it makes it more enjoyable for me


----------



## Belle49

ClassicFab said:


> And I want Kathy Bates' character to FRY! I nearly jumped through my screen last night I was so disgusted! Yes, ladies this is based on an actual person! That did some of these things in real life!!! Amazing the evil that lives in some people!!!



REALLY??? Off to google


----------



## Ladybug09

My friend did not like the previous seasons.


----------



## chowlover2

I think season 1 was the better of the 2 seasons. It was just so different from everything on TV at the time. I appreciated the acting much better in season 2 though. Sarah Paulson, Lily Rabe and Zachary Quinto really knocked it out of the ballpark. 

Right now I am curious to see what happens to Misty Day. Lily Rabe is credited this season as a regular, so even though she was burnt at the stake I imagine she will return. Perhaps since her power is resurrection. But how and why will be a surprise.

I can't wait to see what happens with Angela Bassett!


----------



## lil_peanut

The first time my friends and I were in New Orleans for Jazz Fest, we took a ghost tour of the French Quarter. The Kathy Bates character and her house of horrors was profiled. I thought it sounded familiar when I started watching the show and then when someone mentioned Nic Cage had owned it, I knew it was the same place. It's so creepy in real life but I don't think they do house tours. If they did, I'd skip it. 

I can't wait to see what they come up with this season. My only downer is Emma Roberts. I just don't like her.


----------



## kristinized

solange said:


> Actually, the degree of torture was downplayed.



Definitely, Lalaurie was an inhumane monster. I hope real tours of the house don't gloss over it like the one in the show. i was a bit disappointed when I heard her character was going to be in this season when we went through so much torture and mutilation last season. 

I'm glad the show is back though, and look forward to learning more about the characters- though I'm confused about the one girl's "power." Is killing a guy with sex a thing?


----------



## lil_peanut

I didn't tour the house but the guide made it clear that there was some sick sick stuff that happened there. We'd all been joking around before that and then when she told us some of the atrocities, we all became quite somber for the rest of the tour.


----------



## cakegirl

I must be in the minority-I watched the first episode and won't be watching more. I thought they  went for shock value over anything else. The first season seemed so real, and this didn't work for me. I really didn't like how they handled the Louisiana setting- so cliched and not well done.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

interesting 1st episode, never a fans of Emma Roberts and definitely not starting now.
Kathy bates is amazing


----------



## Gurzzy

I was impressed with the first episode, I think this season has more promise than last. I hope we see more of Francis Conroy's character, it's so different than I have ever seen her look!


----------



## sdkitty

lil_peanut said:


> The first time my friends and I were in New Orleans for Jazz Fest, we took a ghost tour of the French Quarter. The Kathy Bates character and her house of horrors was profiled. I thought it sounded familiar when I started watching the show and then when someone mentioned Nic Cage had owned it, I knew it was the same place. It's so creepy in real life but I don't think they do house tours. If they did, I'd skip it.
> 
> I can't wait to see what they come up with this season. My only downer is Emma Roberts. I just don't like her.


 

 I couldn't live in a house with that kind of history.  I guess Nic Cage doesn't believe in ghosts and such.


----------



## chowlover2

sdkitty said:


> I couldn't live in a house with that kind of history.  I guess Nic Cage doesn't believe in ghosts and such.


 I couldn't either.


----------



## lil_peanut

sdkitty said:


> I couldn't live in a house with that kind of history.  I guess Nic Cage doesn't believe in ghosts and such.


Yep, me either.


----------



## Ladybug09

MJDaisy said:


> I was talking to someoen who watched it who didn't watch season 1! I want everyone to go back and watch season 1 because part of what I love about this season is seeing tate and violet back together and jessica lange with adalaide! lol it makes it more enjoyable for me











chowlover2 said:


> I think season 1 was the better of the 2 seasons. It was just so different from everything on TV at the time. I appreciated the acting much better in season 2 though. Sarah Paulson, Lily Rabe and Zachary Quinto really knocked it out of the ballpark.
> 
> Right now I am curious to see what happens to Misty Day. Lily Rabe is credited this season as a regular, so even though she was burnt at the stake I imagine she will return. Perhaps since her power is resurrection. But how and why will be a surprise.
> 
> I can't wait to see what happens with Angela Bassett!




So I watched season 1 on Netflix...I really enjoyed it....trying to find a place to watch season 2...no nudie or spam sites.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> So I watched season 1 on Netflix...I really enjoyed it....trying to find a place to watch season 2...no nudie or spam sites.


 Season 2 is darker, Ryan Murphy said that's why he didn't use Taissa Farmiga. I'm dying to see where Angela Bassett takes us Wed night! She is based on a real person as well...


----------



## Ladybug09

Yeah I was googling the characters as soon as they said the names.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, both Kathy Bates and Angela Bassett's characters really existed at that time. And it's well known that Kathy Bates character abused and killed her slaves. To what extent I do not know, and I am sure they take liberties for the show. I'm going to start looking into her history. It's so creepy though, how one person could torture and kill another, I'll never know.



Loved it!! I am curious to know more about the real life story. Loved the young girls too.


----------



## chowlover2

I really think it has the possibility to be the best season yet!


----------



## Belle49

I still can't believe this is the same man who created Glee lol


----------



## sthrncin

chowlover2 said:


> I really think it has the possibility to be the best season yet!




I agree!! I love it!


----------



## chowlover2

Belle49 said:


> I still can't believe this is the same man who created Glee lol


 I know! I believe he did Nip/Tuck as well. He obviously has a much darker side...


----------



## ClassicFab

cakegirl said:


> I must be in the minority-I watched the first episode and won't be watching more. I thought they  went for shock value over anything else. The first season seemed so real, and this didn't work for me. I really didn't like how they handled the Louisiana setting- so cliched and not well done.



I didn't like the "French Quarter" setting either. I literally rolled my eyes at it.


----------



## ClassicFab

So far season 1 is my favorite. It was sooo different from anything that I ever saw on TV. Season 1 was so intriguing, and all the mystique behind the house and characters really kept my interest. I'm sorry, actually I'm not, but as a Black person, I do not want to see more of the torture that Kathy Bates' character dished out. I just cannot. It seems like the show is going for as much shock value as they can each season. And the rapes, I really hate that every season someone is raped, gets pregnant, is forced to have the child, and the baby winds up being for the rapist. Its disgusting. I wonder if the witch is preggars now. 

I used to be scared after watching an episode for season 1. Now, it seems like I am grossed out and disgusted. I am hoping this season gets back to that element of fear and mystique of season 1. And I am rooting for Ms. Angela Bassett because she looks amazing!!!


----------



## chowlover2

ClassicFab said:


> So far season 1 is my favorite. It was sooo different from anything that I ever saw on TV. Season 1 was so intriguing, and all the mystique behind the house and characters really kept my interest. I'm sorry, actually I'm not, but as a Black person, I do not want to see more of the torture that Kathy Bates' character dished out. I just cannot. It seems like the show is going for as much shock value as they can each season. And the rapes, I really hate that every season someone is raped, gets pregnant, is forced to have the child, and the baby winds up being for the rapist. Its disgusting. I wonder if the witch is preggars now.
> 
> I used to be scared after watching an episode for season 1. Now, it seems like I am grossed out and disgusted. I am hoping this season gets back to that element of fear and mystique of season 1. And I am rooting for Ms. Angela Bassett because she looks amazing!!!


 Hang on til episode 3 and then jump ship. I read some spoilers which I won't share, let's just say it's going to be interesting. I am not an African American and I was appalled by the torture. I love Taissa and Evan Peters together, they have incredible chemistry. This week should be interesting because we get to see Angela Bassett's character emerge.


----------



## ClassicFab

chowlover2 said:


> Hang on til episode 3 and then jump ship. I read some spoilers which I won't share, let's just say it's going to be interesting. I am not an African American and I was appalled by the torture. I love Taissa and Evan Peters together, they have incredible chemistry. This week should be interesting because we get to see Angela Bassett's character emerge.




I'm going to hang in there! I feel I have to watch this season, being that it's in my hometown. Hopefully things et better!


----------



## chowlover2

It's almost time!


----------



## Sassys

Ready!


----------



## katie1221

Sooo good so far!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Jessica & Angela! Let the fireworks begin!


----------



## Sassys

Wow, Patti Lupone next week

Love this show!


----------



## Sassys

If Fiona knows how to get immortality (from Angela), why does she need Delphine?


----------



## MJDaisy

thoughts? I thought this week went by soooo quickly!!


----------



## SunglassLove

I love Madison.

I thought it went by fast too. I want to know what is up Misty Day's sleeve, she seems like a strange one...


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> If Fiona knows how to get immortality (from Angela), why does she need Delphine?


 I think she may want Delphine to pay for some of her nasty ways...


----------



## MJDaisy

Sassys said:


> If Fiona knows how to get immortality (from Angela), why does she need Delphine?



I think she knows Angela still hates Delphine so she wants to use Delphine as a bait for Angela to give her the immortality...give me immortality and i'll give you delphine.


----------



## MJDaisy

thoughts so far:

-Jessica Lange is still the best thing about this show. Loved when she waltzed into Angela's hair salon. She's awesome.

-Still liking Emma Roberts' character! She's my fave of the "young witches"

-Not sure I really care about the young witches who aren't emma roberts or Taissa...I hope they get more of a storyline because they kind of seem like fillers right now.

-Lily Rabe's character really creeped me out! loved it though. I didn't think she was going to let Taissa's character leave.

-Still unsure of Sarah Paulson's character. I liked her a little bit more after this week but not sure if it's the actress I don't like or the character.


----------



## EMMY

LOVE the show..I MISSED it last week...grrrr....totally forgot it was on..I made sure to watch this week so I wouldn't get too behind....ITA w MJDaisy...Jessica Lange toally makes this show!!


----------



## azsun

After having watched Season 1 and taking a pass on Season 2, I am really enjoying Season 3.  So glad I decided to give this show another shot!


----------



## MJDaisy

azsun said:


> After having watched Season 1 and taking a pass on Season 2, I am really enjoying Season 3.  So glad I decided to give this show another shot!



it seems like a lot of people didn't like season 2 as much but are back on board with season 3


----------



## EMMY

I didn't see season 1....I loved last year but honestly didn't 'get' some of the plot/storyline...but I thought it was entertaining and I was on the edge of my seat enough to enjoy it!!!


----------



## SunglassLove

^Season 2 didn't really pick up until the fifth episode and by then it had already lost a lot of people. It was still pretty good though, I liked it!


----------



## Oogolly

Loving this season so far, its Kept my attention thats for sure. Loving all the characters too although I want to see more of Sarah Paulson and what her deal is with her mom and such.


----------



## chowlover2

Oogolly said:


> Loving this season so far, its Kept my attention thats for sure. Loving all the characters too although I want to see more of Sarah Paulson and what her deal is with her mom and such.


 Yes! I was surprised to see she had a husband!


----------



## Oogolly

Me too! That whole snake sex scene was a surprise as well after that whole conversation on not wanting to play god and how thats dark magic and her not wanting to be a part of it. So i wonder if she'll have a demon baby? lol


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Yes! I was surprised to see she had a husband!


 
Me too.


----------



## Sassys

Favorite line of the night:

I have been acting since I was 5; I know my lines


----------



## gemini582

Oogolly said:


> Me too! That whole snake sex scene was a surprise as well after that whole conversation on not wanting to play god and how thats dark magic and her not wanting to be a part of it. So i wonder if she'll have a demon baby? lol



That's what I was thinking. I bet she'll have a little evil baby.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Great show!

I enjoyed season 1, a lot...did not see season 2. So glad each season has nothing to do with each other..makes it that more interesting.


----------



## chowlover2

I can't wait to see Delphine as a maid next week!


----------



## ILuvShopping

so the witch with the stuff to make people immortal kept her boyfriend alive with the bull head on him for all these years. wouldn't that just be cruel punishment?? i would think he would have been wanted to be put out of his misery.  but then that wouldn't make for a incredibly creepy character/storyline if he would have died.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Jessica Lange is amazing as usual.  So far this season has been very entertaining.


----------



## Sassys

ILuvShopping said:


> so the witch with the stuff to make people immortal kept her boyfriend alive with the bull head on him for all these years. wouldn't that just be cruel punishment??



I was so confused by that


----------



## Shoegal30

I don't recall seeing anything in the first episode that made the head seem as though it was on permanently...not to mention, she keeps him chained up?  Huh?!


----------



## chowlover2

ILuvShopping said:


> so the witch with the stuff to make people immortal kept her boyfriend alive with the bull head on him for all these years. wouldn't that just be cruel punishment?? i would think he would have been wanted to be put out of his misery.  but then that wouldn't make for a incredibly creepy character/storyline if he would have died.


 I wondered about that as well. It's all part of the crazy ride that is AHS!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i wonder if he's some sort of reincarnation and now he's more of a monster/bull than the actual person.


----------



## ILuvShopping

OR he's chained up so he can't go wandering around the streets.... you can't really have that now can you lol


----------



## Sassys

Shoegal30 said:


> I don't recall seeing anything in the first episode that made the head seem as though it was on permanently...not to mention, she keeps him chained up? Huh?!


 
And, she was so upset that the bull head was on him.  Makes no sense.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Kathy Bates is terrific and terrifying.

Love me some Lily Rabe, her versatility is one of the best things in AHS.


----------



## Samia

This episode was really entertaining and freaky!


----------



## SunglassLove

^Wasn't he already dead with the bullhead on when she found him? Maybe she tried bringing him back to life and gliched that up?


----------



## ILuvShopping

SunglassLove said:


> ^Wasn't he already dead with the bullhead on when she found him? Maybe she tried bringing him back to life and gliched that up?



that's what i'm wondering. we don't know how much time lapsed between when it was put on him and when he was 'found'.


----------



## Sinarta

SunglassLove said:


> ^Wasn't he already dead with the bullhead on when she found him? Maybe she tried bringing him back to life and gliched that up?




I think he was already dead when she found him. I think he was bled to death. Maybe it's a rule that you are brought back how you died?


----------



## SunglassLove

ILuvShopping said:


> that's what i'm wondering. we don't know how much time lapsed between when it was put on him and when he was 'found'.


 
I think he was the one they cut open to remove the spleen (? or other intestine) from.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

SunglassLove said:


> I think he was the one they cut open to remove the spleen (? or other intestine) from.


 
It was his pancreas, I believe.


----------



## ClassicFab

This was a good episode! I loved the scene with Angela Bassett and Jessica Lange. And Lily Rabe is so creepy, lol! I'm loving the subtle similarities with season 1 and Tate and Violet. He was dead in season 1, just like this one. Also like Gabby S. this season as well. Can't wait for next week!


----------



## chowlover2

I had a thought about Angela Bassett and her lover with the bulls head. I think we are safe in assuming he was dead when she found him. I would imagine that Missy Day who has the power of resurrection was alive in 1800's New Orleans. Angela then used Missy to bring him back to life, but since she can only resurrect people in his current situation he was resurrected with the bulls head intact. I think that might make sense!


----------



## sdkitty

ILuvShopping said:


> i wonder if he's some sort of reincarnation and now he's more of a monster/bull than the actual person.


 
I was thinking along those lines - the house where she tortured the slaves is haunted and this is a ghost.


----------



## sdkitty

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Kathy Bates is terrific and terrifying.
> 
> *Love me some Lily Rabe,* her versatility is one of the best things in AHS.


 
How about the part where she talks about Stevie Nicks being a witch?  Wonder if the producer had any conversation with Stevie about this.....


----------



## MJDaisy

sdkitty said:


> How about the part where she talks about Stevie Nicks being a witch?  Wonder if the producer had any conversation with Stevie about this.....



I wondered that too. I've met Stevie  She didn't seem very witchy to me lol


----------



## Cherrasaki

chowlover2 said:


> I had a thought about Angela Bassett and her lover with the bulls head. I think we are safe in assuming he was dead when she found him. I would imagine that Missy Day who has the power of resurrection was alive in 1800's New Orleans. Angela then used Missy to bring him back to life, but since she can only resurrect people in his current situation he was resurrected with the bulls head intact. I think that might make sense!



I was a bit confused by that part too because why would she keep him alive and suffering like that? So you are probably right, he wasn't alive when she found him and had to bring him back as half man/half bull. It will be interesting to see what they do with this character since in Greek mythology the Minotaur was a creature/monster kept hidden in the labyrinth and fed human prey until it was slain by Theseus.


----------



## coronita

I think it's a very old rumor that Stevie is a witch!


----------



## Cherrasaki

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Kathy Bates is terrific and terrifying.
> 
> Love me some Lily Rabe, her versatility is one of the best things in AHS.



Lilly is great indeed.  It's no wonder since talent runs in the family. And I agree Kathy is amazing as always.


----------



## sdkitty

coronita said:


> I think it's a very old rumor that Stevie is a witch!


 
I recall she had a kind of mystical way about her with her black flowy dress and her spinning around.  But I never heard anyone say she was actually a real witch.


----------



## j0yc3

I wasn't a fan of the first 2 seasons albeit watching them both the first few episodes.  But this 3rd season is pretty good.  Must be the addition of Kathy Bates and Angela Bassett. I'll keep watching


----------



## Nishi621

ILuvShopping said:


> OR he's chained up so he can't go wandering around the streets.... you can't really have that now can you lol



OOh, good point!

Also, my DVR messed up and only saw part of this past week's episode. 

But, from the conversation between Angela Bassett and Jessica's Lange's characters, I got the impression that Angela is NOT a witch, but something else???

Sorry, I'm having a hard time remembering the character names. What are Lange and Bassett's names?


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Nishi621 said:


> But, from the conversation between Angela Bassett and Jessica's Lange's characters, I got the impression that Angela is NOT a witch, but something else???


 
She is a Voodoo Priestess, not a witch. 

From trusty Yahoo Answers: 


> The point is the voodoo priest would be offended to be labled a witch. Witches were traditionally people who sold their soul to Satan in exchange for supernatural powers. A Voodoo Priest is a practioner of the Voodoo religion. One is trying to be a holy man, the other is not, so it would be offensive to label a voodoo priest a witch.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm not sure what Angela is, but she has discovered immortality. That's why Fiona is desperate for her secret, she wants to look ageless.


----------



## Nishi621

sarahloveslouis said:


> She is a Voodoo Priestess, not a witch.
> 
> From trusty Yahoo Answers:



That makes sense


----------



## chowlover2

Can't wait for tomorrow night's episode!


----------



## sthrncin

chowlover2 said:


> Can't wait for tomorrow night's episode!




Ditto! Def the best show on TV!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

I had to catch up on the first 2 episodes (which I did last week). I was a big fan of the first season...the second season lost me after about 4 episodes. I thought the storyline was good and it was certainly terrifying, I just couldn't take all the sex/violence/etc. I admit I actually popped into this thread periodically to find out what eventually happened the story. 

That said, I'm really surprised by all glowing reviews on here for this season. Apart from the (always) superb acting of the female leads, I'm thoroughly disappointed with this season so far. It almost seems like it's a parody of itself this season. My friend made the comment that (apart from the first scenes with the slaves) it almost looks like something that would come on ABC Family after Pretty Little Liars or something. It's just lacking the "horror" factor for me this go around. The music seems to be less serious and foreboding as well. I remember giggling at the "reincarnation" scene at the morgue b/c the music was so in your face and random! Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Sassys

*So Lange, farewell: Celebrated actress Jessica reveals plans to retire from acting... and will bow out of American Horror Story after one more season *


Jessica Lange says she is preparing to retire from acting - and will only do one more season of American Horror Story.

The 64-year-old Oscar and Emmy Award-winning actress has announced she will leave her glittering career behind after four decades and numerous accolades to pursue a quieter life.

She told the Los Angeles Times newspaper: 'I am coming to the end of acting.'

However, she still has a few more performances left in her before she takes a final bow. 

She explained: 'I have a list: another stage production, maybe one or two more movies, one more season of American Horror Story, and then that is it for me. 

'Because I think that's enough. I want to go out with a bang... or should I say, a scare?'

Lange has enjoyed a resurgence in popularity as the leading lady on anthology show American Horror Story - created by Glee mastermind Ryan Murphy - in which she plays a new character each season.

Jessica earned an Emmy Award for her role as Constance Langdon in the first season and a further nomination for her role as Sister Jude Martin in the second run, subtitled Asylum. 

The actress - who appears as powerful witch Fiona Goode in the new season of the FX show - American Horror Story: Coven - plans to bow out of the hit show after a fourth year, but she credits the spooky drama for 're-energising' her career.


She added: 'It re-energised me; it re-energised my career. There's no shame in recognising that. It's exposed me to a whole new generation, which is a little strange. 

'I'm not used to young people thinking I'm cool.'

Jessica has two Academy Awards for Best Actress to her name - for 1982's Tootsie and 1994's Blue Sky - as well as five Golden Globe wins.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...re-acting-1-season-American-Horror-Story.html


----------



## MJDaisy

CourtneyMc22 said:


> That said, I'm really surprised by all glowing reviews on here for this season. Apart from the (always) superb acting of the female leads, I'm thoroughly disappointed with this season so far. It almost seems like it's a parody of itself this season. My friend made the comment that (apart from the first scenes with the slaves)* it almost looks like something that would come on ABC Family after Pretty Little Liars or something*. It's just lacking the "horror" factor for me this go around. The music seems to be less serious and foreboding as well. I remember giggling at the "reincarnation" scene at the morgue b/c the music was so in your face and random! Anyone else feel this way?



I watch PLL and found myself comparing the two since PLL has stepped up it's scary notch lately. I still think AHS is scarier and certainly more "mature" seeming. I like them both but do AHS has a sense of terror that PLL does not. I am enjoying this season so far


----------



## chowlover2

Where is everyone?


----------



## SunglassLove

Right here! Loving that Delphine is a personal slave.


----------



## chowlover2

SunglassLove said:


> Right here! Loving that Delphine is a personal slave.



Yes! She deserves it!

Evan and Taissa don't even have to talk, their eyes say it all.


----------



## SunglassLove

....................


----------



## tatsu_k

omg, this episode is truly disturbing....


----------



## SunglassLove

tatsu_k said:


> omg, this episode is truly disturbing....


 

On so many levels.


----------



## Sassys

tatsu_k said:


> omg, this episode is truly disturbing....



Yeah, not liking this now


----------



## Sassys

So I take it Fiona wants To be reincarnated into Madison


----------



## SunglassLove

Sassys said:


> So I take it Fiona wants To be reincarnated into Madison


 
I think she just wants to kill her.


----------



## Sassys

SunglassLove said:


> I think she just wants to kill her.



No, she would have done it by now.

Or, maybe not lol. I am 5min behind the live show.


----------



## Shoegal30

Nope, she got rid of the new supreme!  Fiona is not to be messed with!  I knew she was up to no good. But I kind of believe that she has cancer.  What's going to have to Queenie&#8230;my eyes are still bleeding from that scene!


----------



## tatsu_k

)))) i literally caught myself having an open mouth in the last 3 minutes


----------



## chowlover2

Tonight was just WOW! Both good and bad. Angela Bassett is the perfect Voodoo High Priestess, she just blows me away!


----------



## SunglassLove

tatsu_k said:


> )))) i literally caught myself having an open mouth in the last 3 minutes


 

Me too!!! About four times this episode. Jaw on the floor.


----------



## Sassys

Shoegal30 said:


> Nope, she got rid of the new supreme!  Fiona is not to be messed with!  I knew she was up to no good. But I kind of believe that she has cancer.  What's going to have to Queeniemy eyes are still bleeding from that scene!



That was a sick twisted scene. My eyes!!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Tonight was just WOW! Both good and bad. Angela Bassett is the perfect Voodoo High Priestess, she just blows me away!



I agree, but I am not sure I want to keep watching this.


----------



## Shoegal30

Sassys said:


> That was a sick twisted scene. My eyes!!



Yuck.on so many levels! Next Wednesday looks to be a good ep.


----------



## Shoegal30

Sassys said:


> I agree, but I am not sure I want to keep watching this.


Aww, don't leave us!  But if you must&#8230;.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Yeah, not liking this now



They may lose me after the whole beastiality scene...toooo much and it wasn't needed. Then the Mom molesting the son just too much.


----------



## SunglassLove

Ladybug09 said:


> They may lose me after the whole beastiality scene...toooo much and it wasn't needed. *Then the Mom molesting the son just too much*.


 
That was just... ick. So uncomfortable to watch. I was actually squirming on my couch, I didn't want to look at the tv.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> They may lose me after the whole beastiality scene...toooo much and it wasn't needed. Then the Mom molesting the son just too much.



Agree!


----------



## SunglassLove

I'm rewatching. Just noticed that both Misty Day AND Angela Bassett spoke about tribes. I wonder if Misty's going to end up joining forces with her...


----------



## coronita

OMG kyle's scenes went too far!


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> They may lose me after the whole beastiality scene...toooo much and it wasn't needed. Then the Mom molesting the son just too much.


 They went way overboard tonight! Started out on a high note and then downhill. I'll keep watching but I hope they reel it back next week...


----------



## MarvelGirl

That was just...I have no words. Not sure what to think. I mean, shocking and not in a good way. I feel bad and dirty after watching.


----------



## gemini582

Molestation, baby gravy, goat slaughter....yep that was a pretty sick episode.


----------



## Ladybug09

I'm afraid to ask what baby gravy is...


----------



## chowlover2

I'm watching some WWHL to revive my cheerfulness. It doesn't help that I watch in bed by myself in the dark. No sweet dreams tonight...


----------



## tatsu_k

this is what is called guilty pleasure! this thing is even worse for your stomach than nachos smothered in cheese jalpenos and sour cream... 

i'll keep watching just because for me disturbance what makes it stand out, although i went a little   watching mother and son scene, just because i have the feeling things like that happen IRL


----------



## veyda

Wow I am late to the game here...

Just watched for the first time tonight and this show is depraved! 

Of course I will keep watching now


----------



## MJDaisy

Maybe I am the only one here but I loved it!! I thought it was reallllly interesting, held my attention the entire time! It was gross and disturbing but in a completely different way from Asylum (thank goodness!).

I can't tell if Kyle is unaware of what he is doing or if he is coherent. He seemed to be crying when his mother was molesting him, so I have a feeling he knows what's going on but can't talk yet.

The scene with the bull and queenie was my least favorite scene of the night. It was gross and I was scared. I don't know WHY she thought that was a good idea?

Emma Roberts as Madison really does give Jessica Lange a run for her money lol! She was amazing and it totally made sense that she was the new supreme. I wasn't surprised at all when Fiona killed madison. I saw it coming from the second they went out to lunch together. I have a feeling Madison will be back. I do think that Fiona has cancer though, I think that is why her doctor wouldn't do surgery on her.

The scene with Sarah Paulson being told she can't have kids made me tear up. So sad. The voodoo practice with the "baby gravy" was a bit much though. I didn't like that scene either.

Can't tell what Lily Rabe's deal is...


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I'm afraid to ask what baby gravy is...


 
Sperm


----------



## Sinarta

I am loving this season. The only parts that bothered me was the goat killing (I closed my eyes once I saw the knife come out) and the scene with Queenie. This is what makes AHS so good. Things that happen on this show will not happen on any other show. I can't remember her name but I dont know why I do not think she is the supreme (the girl Fiona killed). To me it seems that Fiona doesnt know what true supreme is because she killed the last one before she could learn.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Sinarta said:


> I am loving this season. The only parts that bothered me was the goat killing (I closed my eyes once I saw the knife come out) and the scene with Queenie. This is what makes AHS so good. Things that happen on this show will not happen on any other show. *I can't remember her name but I dont know why I do not think she is the supreme (the girl Fiona killed).* To me it seems that Fiona doesnt know what true supreme is because she killed the last one before she could learn.


I agree, I think it's going to backfire on Fiona. They kept making a point to say that teenage witches can show signs of multiple gifts, but still may not be the supreme. Fiona never bothered to ask the girl to show her the "seven wonders" or whatever it was, so I wouldn't be surprised if Fiona is wrong about who the supreme was/is. It wouldn't surprise me if it ends up being Zoe.


----------



## Sassys

So the girls are living at a school, but I have yet to see them being taught anythng nor have I seen any of them open a textbook.


----------



## sthrncin

I love this show and this season. Some parts are gross, but the name is horror story. I love to watch it in the dark!! Love it!


----------



## Sassys

sthrncin said:


> I love this show and this season. Some parts are gross, but the name is horror story. I love to watch it in the dark!! Love it!


 
I don't mind horror, I can do with out the sex with a bull man and a mother molesting her child.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> I don't mind horror, I can do with out the sex with a bull man and a mother molesting her child.



True! I was hoping to see more between Queenie and Delphine. I love how Fiona made her a slave!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> True! I was hoping to see more between Queenie and Delphine. I love how Fiona made her a slave!


 
Agree, that was funny as hell. Her reaction to president ***** made me laugh so hard.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Agree, that was funny as hell. Her reaction to president ***** made me laugh so hard.



That scene was perfection!


----------



## sdkitty

I thought I saw the whole episode but maybe I dozed off for a minute.  Fiona killed Madison?  



MJDaisy said:


> Maybe I am the only one here but I loved it!! I thought it was reallllly interesting, held my attention the entire time! It was gross and disturbing but in a completely different way from Asylum (thank goodness!).
> 
> I can't tell if Kyle is unaware of what he is doing or if he is coherent. He seemed to be crying when his mother was molesting him, so I have a feeling he knows what's going on but can't talk yet.
> 
> The scene with the bull and queenie was my least favorite scene of the night. It was gross and I was scared. I don't know WHY she thought that was a good idea?
> 
> Emma Roberts as Madison really does give Jessica Lange a run for her money lol! She was amazing and it totally made sense that she was the new supreme. I wasn't surprised at all when Fiona killed madison. I saw it coming from the second they went out to lunch together. I have a feeling Madison will be back. I do think that Fiona has cancer though, I think that is why her doctor wouldn't do surgery on her.
> 
> The scene with Sarah Paulson being told she can't have kids made me tear up. So sad. The voodoo practice with the "baby gravy" was a bit much though. I didn't like that scene either.
> 
> Can't tell what Lily Rabe's deal is...


----------



## Sassys

sdkitty said:


> I thought I saw the whole episode but maybe I dozed off for a minute. Fiona killed Madison?


 
Yep. Then told the butler to get rif of the body. She also said and I quote "This coven does not need a new supreme, they need a new rug" :lolots:


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> Yep. Then told the butler to get rif of the body. She also said and I quote "This coven does not need a new supreme, they need a new rug" :lolots:


 
I missed that somehow.  I agree we haven't seen the last of Madison.
thanks


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Sassys said:


> So the girls are living at a school, but I have yet to see them being taught anythng nor have I seen any of them open a textbook.


  :true:


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Sperm



Okey doke!


----------



## Ladybug09

I think with the great acting the other grossness is not needed...Jessica L. Can act her tail off. Saw the epi for last week and she was great in that.

She said she is retiring after next season.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I agree with you ladies..last night's episode was pretty intense..but I will continue to watch it. I agree about Jessica Lange..she's a great actress!


----------



## Sinarta

Sassys said:


> So the girls are living at a school, but I have yet to see them being taught anythng nor have I seen any of them open a textbook.


 
I don't think they were sent there to acually (learn). Seems like they are there to learn and control their powers and blend in with society.


----------



## ClassicFab

OMG! This was a good episode! Thank you, chowlover for convincing me to stick it out! I am so disturbed by Gabby and the Minotaur...ewwww!


----------



## chowlover2

ClassicFab said:


> OMG! This was a good episode! Thank you, chowlover for convincing me to stick it out! I am so disturbed by Gabby and the Minotaur...ewwww!



Me too!


----------



## Kansashalo

This was a very strange episode but yet I could not turn away!!!
I KNEW it was a bad idea for Zoe and Madison to try and bring Zac back.  First off, when dealing with people that have passed on, just because you ask for that person to come back does not mean that the one you get is actually that person.  And furthermore, you never know someone's personal situation as was his being grossly molested by him mom.  

At least the 'healing witch' that lives in the bayou will be happy to get him back because there is no where else for Zac to go.  

And we all knew that Fiona was NOT going to take Madison under her wing. lol  I was waiting on her to steal her life force like she did with the cute doctor/researcher in episode 1.



Shoegal30 said:


> Nope, she got rid of the new supreme!  Fiona is not to be messed with!  I knew she was up to no good. But I kind of believe that she has cancer.  What's going to have to Queenie&#8230;my eyes are still bleeding from that scene!



OK!!!!!!!!!!! Has Queenie not heard of plentyoffish.com?  That scene was just beyond strange and unnecessary.

Although I will say this - when he/boar head man was trying to break in the house, I would ran outta of that kitchen yelling _"everybody's bill comes due at some point" _at Delphine because she would have been facing that one alone.  Something tells me before its all said and done, that she and Queenie will develop some form of kindred spirit bond though so I'm interested in seeing how their dynamics take shape.



Sassys said:


> Agree, that was funny as hell. Her reaction to president ***** made me laugh so hard.












The veteran actresses are really making this show worthwhile despite some of the strange moments involving the younger witches.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha @ that gif!


----------



## ILuvShopping

wasn't there something in the beginning of the episode about queenie being a virgin??? maybe she was desperate. 

and i laughed SO HARD when delphine was crying and watching ***** on tv.  that was great.

but yea, that was a really effed up episode.  but that's why AHS is so great. some people say "that stuff isn't needed"  other people would disagree and say that's what makes it so great.


----------



## chowlover2

ILuvShopping said:


> wasn't there something in the beginning of the episode about queenie being a virgin??? maybe she was desperate.
> 
> and i laughed SO HARD when delphine was crying and watching ***** on tv.  that was great.
> 
> but yea, that was a really effed up episode.  but that's why AHS is so great. some people say "that stuff isn't needed"  other people would disagree and say that's what makes it so great.


 Yes, Queenie was a virgin.


----------



## sdkitty

Kansashalo said:


> This was a very strange episode but yet I could not turn away!!!
> I KNEW it was a bad idea for Zoe and Madison to try and bring Zac back. First off, when dealing with people that have passed on, just because you ask for that person to come back does not mean that the one you get is actually that person. And furthermore, you never know someone's personal situation as was his being grossly molested by him mom.
> 
> At least the 'healing witch' that lives in the bayou will be happy to get him back because there is no where else for Zac to go.
> 
> And we all knew that Fiona was NOT going to take Madison under her wing. lol I was waiting on her to steal her life force like she did with the cute doctor/researcher in episode 1.
> 
> 
> OK!!!!!!!!!!! Has Queenie not heard of plentyoffish.com? That scene was just beyond strange and unnecessary.
> 
> Although I will say this - when he/boar head man was trying to break in the house, I would ran outta of that kitchen yelling _"everybody's bill comes due at some point" _at Delphine because she would have been facing that one alone. Something tells me before its all said and done, that she and Queenie will develop some form of kindred spirit bond though so I'm interested in seeing how their dynamics take shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The veteran actresses are really making this show worthwhile despite some of the strange moments involving the younger witches.


 
Kathy Bates is so good and so is Jessica Lange.
Emma Roberts IMO can't hold a candle to her aunt Julia as far as comparing the charisma Julia displayed at her age (approx) when she did Mystic Pizza.


----------



## Kansashalo

Get out - she is Eric Robert's daughter?  I did not know.


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> Get out - she is Eric Robert's daughter?  I did not know.


Yes she is! I don't know if he has had anything to do with her career, I've heard Julia was more involved.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

I'm glad Emma Roberts character died, she annoys me


----------



## sarahloveslouis

seahorseinstripes said:


> I'm glad Emma Roberts character died, she annoys me




I don't think we're done with her...


----------



## gemini582

sarahloveslouis said:


> I don't think we're done with her...




I hope she doesn't come back. I can't stand Emma Roberts which makes me hate the character.


----------



## sdkitty

gemini582 said:


> I hope she doesn't come back. I can't stand Emma Roberts which makes me hate the character.


 
I've seen lots of photos of Emma Roberts on TPF and always wondered what she did to earn the money for bags (I hadn't see her work).  Now I've seen her and I'm not really impressed.


----------



## Samia

I enjoyed last season the most really.


----------



## Shoegal30

Madison will be back, I'm sure of it.  I don't think Emma Roberts would have signed on just to be seen for a couple of eps. But you never know!


----------



## sthrncin

Shoegal30 said:


> Madison will be back, I'm sure of it.  I don't think Emma Roberts would have signed on just to be seen for a couple of eps. But you never know!




Yeah if you check out IMDB she is listed on quite a few more shows.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

the first episode in this season intrigued me but not so the last few episodes, i'm bored already


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

I went back to the hotel drunk last night and bumped into the AHS Asylum and even though I wanted to pass my brain told me to sod off and I found myself glued to the screen watching 6 episodes in a row... never been so scared and having strange nightmares in a while.

Tip : do not watch the Asylum arc story drunk... ever!!!


----------



## Sassys

In the preview for this week, there is a hand coming out of a grave. I am sure it is Madison's hand.


----------



## Sassys

I watched the first 3 episodes of the second season. I like it!  The girl Pepper, really creeps me out. When she first appeared on the screen, I jumped and yelled, "WTH is that"!!!


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Sassys said:


> I watched the first 3 episodes of the second season. I like it!  The girl Pepper, really creeps me out. When she first appeared on the screen, I jumped and yelled, "WTH is that"!!!



It's getting even crazier, more sadistic and creepier...urgh images still jumping in my head right now!


----------



## sthrncin

Sassys said:


> I watched the first 3 episodes of the second season. I like it!  The girl Pepper, really creeps me out. When she first appeared on the screen, I jumped and yelled, "WTH is that"!!!




I loved Pepper!! I miss her this season, and Zachary quinto, and Dylan McDermott .


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> I watched the first 3 episodes of the second season. I like it!  The girl Pepper, really creeps me out. When she first appeared on the screen, I jumped and yelled, "WTH is that"!!!


Wait, it gets worse!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Wait, it gets worse!


 
That girl gave me nightmares! It can't get worst lol


----------



## gemini582

sdkitty said:


> I've seen lots of photos of Emma Roberts on TPF and always wondered what she did to earn the money for bags (I hadn't see her work).  Now I've seen her and I'm not really impressed.


You haven't missed much. She's pretty much plays a bratty, ***** in everything. Basically a version of herself.



sthrncin said:


> Yeah if you check out IMDB she is listed on quite a few more shows.


Yep she's listed on 8 episodes. Damn I was glad she was gone.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> That girl gave me nightmares! It can't get worst lol


 I don't want to give anything away, but you'll be surprised. The girl who plays Pepper is actually a normal actress. I forget her name, but if you Google her you can see what she really looks like. Just Google Pepper from AHS:Asylum.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> I don't want to give anything away, but you'll be surprised. The girl who plays Pepper is actually a normal actress. I forget her name, but if you Google her you can see what she really looks like. Just Google Pepper from AHS:Asylum.


 
I did yesterday. I am suspect that her IMDB picture is so different than her other pics


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Sassys said:


> That girl gave me nightmares! It can't get worst lol



Ha! That's what you think... brace yourself!


----------



## chowlover2

Yes, what til you see what happens to Chloe Sevigny!


----------



## sthrncin

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, what til you see what happens to Chloe Sevigny!




Ohhh now that was soo nasty!!


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, what til you see what happens to Chloe Sevigny!



Aaaarrrrgggghhhhh OMG how her character ends up, now the image is back in my head...!!!!


----------



## Sassys

leeloodallasmp said:


> aaaarrrrgggghhhhh omg how her character ends up, now the image is back in my head...!!!!


 
Don't spoil it for me (if you are not talking about her legs).


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Sassys said:


> Don't spoil it for me (if you are not talking about her legs).



well so far you've seen enough...but not enough so all good didn't spoil anything


----------



## chowlover2

No, no fear, we haven't spoiled anything. I wouldn't do that to you!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> No, no fear, we haven't spoiled anything. I wouldn't do that to you!


 
I will watch disc 2 & 3 this wekend.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> I will watch disc 2 & 3 this wekend.


 I can't wait to see what you think!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I'll have to find season 2!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Wow. That was...some opening! Can't say they didn't deserve it though.


----------



## Sassys

Cheating on a witch, is not smart.


----------



## SunglassLove

The opening was sad. I wish what happened to those arseholes was actually real life. They did deserve it.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Cheating on a witch, is not smart.


 I was thinking the same thing. Does he really think she won't find out?


----------



## chowlover2

No worries now, I did not see that coming.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> No worries now, I did not see that coming.



Weird


----------



## aerofish

UGH cliffhanger


----------



## SunglassLove

chowlover2 said:


> No worries now, I did not see that coming.


 
There's something up with her husband... after that, now I'm wondering WHY her spell didn't work. It has to be something with him.


----------



## chowlover2

SunglassLove said:


> There's something up with her husband... after that, now I'm wondering WHY her spell didn't work. It has to be something with him.


 Yes! And it seems Fiona has insight on his real personality.


----------



## gemini582

Did the husband say he was a monster last Halloween? I'm guessing he meant that literally.


----------



## kristinized

SunglassLove said:


> There's something up with her husband... after that, now I'm wondering WHY her spell didn't work. It has to be something with him.



Ugh, I thought this season was supposed to be more light hearted and fun. That opening was brutal.

I'm wondering if the husband is some sort if hired killer? Or just a murderer, anything goes on the show I guess.


----------



## Belle49

"If she's dead it's probably cause she got wasted and offered the Grim Reaper a hand job". Lmaooooo


----------



## SunglassLove

gemini582 said:


> Did the husband say he was a monster last Halloween? I'm guessing he meant that literally.


 

Yeah, I caught that too. He did say he was a monster, with a stone face.


----------



## Shoegal30

I lapsed into a mini coma last nite so I will have to watch the ep today.  Was it good?


----------



## SunglassLove

Way better than last week's! It was good.


----------



## Shoegal30

SunglassLove said:


> Way better than last week's! It was good.


Yay!! I'm excited to see it already!


----------



## Nishi621

Very interesting that the daughter said that Madison was not the next supreme because she didn't have perfect health. Looks like Fiona did all that for nothing... it will be interesting to see how this turns out.

Loved the council. And loved finding out how the butler dude lost his tongue


----------



## sthrncin

This show gets better and better every week! Last night was awesome! Queenie's comments about Madison had me rolling laughing.


----------



## coronita

Interesting that Fiona's daughter knows that Madison wasn't the supreme, but Fiona didn't! Ha, wonder what's going to happen to her now.


----------



## Sinarta

Nishi621 said:


> Very interesting that the daughter said that Madison was not the next supreme because she didn't have perfect health. Looks like Fiona did all that for nothing... it will be interesting to see how this turns out.
> 
> Loved the council. And loved finding out how the butler dude lost his tongue


 
I caught that also which makes me believe that Fiona is not a true supreme either. Seems like she kicked her way into door to be supreme. I'm loving this show. I'm wondering where they are going with the Husband's story, there is a reason why they cannot get pregnant.


----------



## Charles

Since when do Civil War soldiers get buried with their guns and Native Americans buried with their hatchets?  That aspect seemed a bit silly.

Have we figured out what the Seven Wonders/Powers are??  When Madison and Zoey were raising Frankenstein boy, perhaps it wasn't Madison that had the power to raise the dead, but Zoey?  Maybe she's the Supreme.  Then again, wannabe Stevie Nicks can raise the dead too.


----------



## chowlover2

I think Zoe is going to turn out to be the Supreme. You are right about Fiona, perhaps the Council is going to investigate her past now? 

I read somewhere that the man on the Council is based on Truman Capote.


----------



## sdkitty

chowlover2 said:


> I think Zoe is going to turn out to be the Supreme. You are right about Fiona, perhaps the Council is going to investigate her past now?
> 
> *I read somewhere that the man on the Council is based on Truman Capote.*




He does resemble him and he's supposed to be an author.


----------



## Ladybug09

Nishi621 said:


> Very interesting that the daughter said that Madison was not the next supreme because she didn't have perfect health. Looks like Fiona did all that for nothing... it will be interesting to see how this turns out.
> 
> Loved the council. And loved finding out how the butler dude lost his tongue



I think the supreme is her daughter but the daughter tries to fight it.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> I think the supreme is her daughter but the daughter tries to fight it.




Yes, but how does it explain her not being able to conceive?


----------



## Belle49

Ladybug09 said:


> I think the supreme is her daughter but the daughter tries to fight it.



That's what I think as well.


----------



## Sinarta

chowlover2 said:


> I think Zoe is going to turn out to be the Supreme. You are right about Fiona, perhaps the Council is going to investigate her past now?
> 
> I read somewhere that the man on the Council is based on Truman Capote.


 
I'm thinking the same. The boy did not wake up until Zoe kissed him and the only power we know Zoe has is she has killer sex moves! And again, I do not think Fiona is even a supreme.


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, but how does it explain her not being able to conceive?



??? Maybe a kid would drain her powers...I Dont know.....I was flabbergasted at the husband and the cheating.  All I could think is Fiona is gonna GET him...

Oh and the council.....hilarious....when she told Myrtle, 'look at you getting a sense of style and no one was looking..."


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> I think Zoe is going to turn out to be the Supreme. You are right about Fiona, perhaps the Council is going to investigate her past now?
> 
> I read somewhere that the man on the Council is based on Truman Capote.



I Dont see that. I know he has Played Capote in other TV shows.


----------



## sthrncin

I was trying to remember where I had seen him before. As capote. He was funny.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> ??? Maybe a kid would drain her powers...I Dont know.....I was flabbergasted at the husband and the cheating.  All I could think is Fiona is gonna GET him...
> 
> Oh and the council.....hilarious....when she told Myrtle, 'look at you getting a sense of style and no one was looking..."


 Yes, the husband cheating blew me away too. I did not see that coming.


----------



## MJDaisy

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, but how does it explain her not being able to conceive?



i was thinking it had to do with her husband being a monster, not her.


----------



## chowlover2

MJDaisy said:


> i was thinking it had to do with her husband being a monster, not her.


 I hadn't thought of that, interesting...


----------



## Sassys

Wondering if her husband is a demon. Also wonder if Cordella has not received all her powers yet.


----------



## hlfinn

sthrncin said:


> I was trying to remember where I had seen him before. As capote. He was funny.



he was on will and grace as karen's nemesis.


----------



## chowlover2

hlfinn said:


> he was on will and grace as karen's nemesis.


 I forgot about that!


----------



## Sassys

hlfinn said:


> he was on will and grace as karen's nemesis.





chowlover2 said:


> I forgot about that!



He was once on Wendy Williams and he was telling her about growing up gay in the south and how his father handled it; funniest story I have ever heard. I was dying and had to rewind it twice.


----------



## Kansashalo

Loved it as usual!


----------



## tatsu_k

ladies!! i've missed last episode, where i can re watch it?


----------



## Cherrasaki

So the husband is a lying cheat and evil to boot.  Why did he kill the girl?  Was it to tie up loose ends?


----------



## Twinny

At first I wasn't really excited about this season because it was gross and weird. But after watching epsiode 3 I really can't wait to see what's going to happen in episode 4! I wonder how they going to fight against the zombies. 



Cherrasaki said:


> So the husband is a lying cheat and evil to boot.  Why did he kill the girl?  Was it to tie up loose ends?



Yeah, I'm really wondering this too. I didn't expect that the husband can be soo cold blooded and killed that women that he just slept with.


----------



## MJDaisy

Twinny said:


> At first I wasn't really excited about this season because it was gross and weird. But after watching epsiode 3 I really can't wait to see what's going to happen in episode 4! I wonder how they going to fight against the zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm really wondering this too. I didn't expect that the husband can be soo cold blooded and killed that women that he just slept with.



I didn't think this season was that gross..I am worried I have become desensitized! Damn game of thrones and Asylum...lol but that being said, I do think this season has a wonderful storyline and isn't relying on gore to be interesting.

I really want to know about who the next supreme is! Is it lame I still want it to be Madison? Emma Roberts is just too awesome!


----------



## chowlover2

Where is everyone?


----------



## sthrncin

I havent watched yet, got home late.


----------



## SunglassLove

I watched but not closely enough.

That meeting sure escalated quickly, though! How about it?? haha


----------



## chowlover2

Violet has the best role of the season so far!


----------



## coronita

Not to reveal anything but after the meeting it got cheesy


----------



## Belle49

coronita said:


> Not to reveal anything but after the meeting it got cheesy




Agreed! I was tuning out


----------



## sthrncin

I loved it all as usual. Best show on!


----------



## SunglassLove

Belle49 said:


> Agreed! I was tuning out


 

Yeah, dissappointing.

Misty Day is starting to annoy the heck out of me. Just go away.


----------



## Sassys

SunglassLove said:


> Yeah, dissappointing.
> 
> *Misty Day is starting to annoy the heck out of me. Just go away*.


 
YES! Her role is so stupid.


----------



## MJDaisy

I just watched! I was out with friends last night.

I liked the episode but was disappointed because it was so short! lol I wish it was longer.

My favorite scene of the episode was when Cordelia opens her eyes when her husband touched her. So cool! I feel so bad for her but it seems that she has special powers now. Who do we think really burned her eyes? I am not convinced it wasn't the husband himself...

I was suprirsed that the council was so quick to believe Fiona. I also was shocked to see Queenie helped frame her. So crazy!

Zoe attacking all the zombies with a chain saw was ok. I would have rather seen her work her new power on all of them though! I'm surprised her chracter is the new supreme.

I don't mind Misty Day but I think that may be because I love Lily Rabe so much  I'll be intrigued to see what Myrtle Snow does.


----------



## sthrncin

I almost yelled out loud when Cordelia's eyes popped open when she was having that vision of her husband!!


----------



## ClassicFab

I hate Cathy Bates character! HATE! I want this bish to burn, be resurrected, then electrified. I am appalled by the things she did to her slaves and her own children. I am disgusted!


----------



## ClassicFab

OMG! Myrtle is the maid/dark angel! I didn't even recognize her!


----------



## chowlover2

ClassicFab said:


> OMG! Myrtle is the maid/dark angel! I didn't even recognize her!




She's such a wonderful actress. Right now she is portraying Barney's Mom on How I Met Your Mother. So odd to see her out of a character role.


----------



## Ladybug09

ClassicFab said:


> I hate Cathy Bates character! HATE! I want this bish to burn, be resurrected, then electrified. I am appalled by the things she did to her slaves and her own children. I am disgusted!



Lol!!!!


----------



## azsun

ClassicFab said:


> I hate Cathy Bates character! HATE! I want this bish to burn, be resurrected, then electrified. I am appalled by the things she did to her slaves and her own children. I am disgusted!




Don't hold back...tell us how you really feel!!


----------



## Shoegal30

Well, I'm all caught up and all I can say is WOW!  Fiona is just going to keep playing with all the girls heads, making each of them think they are the next supreme!  She is good and terrible.  I'm still a little baffled as to why Cordelia's husband killed the chick in the hotel room?  I'm glad that Cordelia saw what happened when he touched her. This show is just getting so good!


----------



## Sassys

azsun said:


> Don't hold back...tell us how you really feel!!


----------



## Kansashalo

I like this episode.  My guess for the new supreme (so far) is either Zoe or Cordelia.  Cordelia because I don't think her husband would have touched her if he knew she had that ability to see a person's thoughts/read minds so I think that may be a new gift.  Sometimes traumatic events can cause things to manifest and if Cordelia was never pushed to explore her gifts (probably not given that Fiona is her mother lol) they may now be appearing.  Zoe was definitely the badass when it came to the zombie army too plus Madame Laveau felt her new power as well.  hmmm, I guess we will know at the end lol

Something tells me that Myrtle and Misty will be forming their own coven, going against Fiona's.  And speaking of Misty, what happened to Zoe's boyfriend/zombie Zac?  I know he wandered off after killing his mom but to where I wonder?


----------



## Shoegal30

Not only that, I remember reading about this season and they mentioned something about Cathy Bates's character turning against Fiona.  That will surely be interesting.


----------



## Samia

I am not enjoying it as much as season 2 yet.


----------



## zippie

I just started watching this season.  Is every season something different and a different cast?


----------



## sthrncin

zippie said:


> I just started watching this season.  Is every season something different and a different cast?




Yes each season is a totally different story and setting. Some of the cast is I'm each one, but there are always some new cast members each season. Keeps it very interesting. I love each season for different reasons.


----------



## gemini582

'American Horror Story' Welcomes Stevie Nicks to 'Coven'



> While it's unclear just who Nicks will play, our guess is she'll play herself and likely be a witch sharing scenes with Lily Rabe's Misty Day. Rabe's character has been greatly influenced by the iconic singer and has the power to bring things back to life.


----------



## sthrncin

That is awesome!!


----------



## chowlover2

Exciting news!


----------



## kristinized

gemini582 said:


> 'American Horror Story' Welcomes Stevie Nicks to 'Coven'



That's cool! Maybe she'll appear in a dream Misty has?

I'm looking forward to the different plots coming together, and something really happening. It doesn't seem like enough if the characters have had substantial scenes (zombie boy, Misty, Zoe, the only time we get to see Angela Bassett is when she's doing voo doo)... I want more.


----------



## chowlover2

It always seems like the first 3 or 4 episodes are setting the stage for bigger things to come, then all he$$ usually breaks lose. I guess we will see with this weeks episode.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Happy Birthday to Frances Conroy the red-hair queen!


----------



## chowlover2

Where is everyone???


----------



## Sweetpea83

I'm here! Pretty entertaining episode tonight!!! Love this show!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Next week's episode looks really crazy!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Best episode yet! Glad we're getting into some really juicy bits. Cordelia's husband though. I didn't not see that coming. I really love how they're showing past and present Coven.


----------



## SunglassLove

Oooooooo next week's looks like it's going to be GOOD! I cannot WAIT!!


----------



## chowlover2

I told you girls, first couple of episodes just a warmup for all the action! Can't wait til next week!


----------



## tatsu_k

wow, interesting turn.... the husband part. i hope in the end Cordelia gets her vision back, somehow she is most likable character for me


----------



## CourtneyMc22

tatsu_k said:


> wow, interesting turn.... the husband part. i hope in the end Cordelia gets her vision back, somehow she is most likable character for me


I agree that she's very likable! Did anyone else notice that the young guy (I'm horrible with names) started freaking out when the Stevie Nick's song was playing in the cabin?? Maybe her music affects him in some way b/c of his "altered" state...who knows. It was an entertaining episode for sure.


----------



## LavenderIce

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I agree that she's very likable! Did anyone else notice that the young guy (I'm horrible with names) started freaking out when the Stevie Nick's song was playing in the cabin?? Maybe her music affects him in some way b/c of his "altered" state...who knows. It was an entertaining episode for sure.



I thought he was freaking out due to having memories of what his mother did to him, not Stevie's music.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^That's what I thought too..


----------



## coronita

Yup, I think he was freaking out about his mom too. 

It was a good episode. So I guess Madison is back!!


----------



## chowlover2

I can't wait for Myrtle to come back! How about Cordelia's husband and Marie? That part blew me away.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> i can't wait for myrtle to come back! *how about cordelia's husband and marie? That part blew me away*.


 
Yes!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i almost started laughing at the axeman story line because not too long ago i had seen on 'mysteries at the museum' the story about it and they said how no one was killed that night and the axeman never seem to reappear.  i love how AHS came up with a storyline and reasoning on how the axeman vanished


----------



## sthrncin

Loved the show last night! The only thing bothering me is I can't figure where they're going with the whole Kyle storyline. Is he finally going to have a purpose? I was waiting for the drink to come spewing out of Madison's throat lol!


----------



## Sassys

How can Fiona not know that the Axman is a ghost/dead?


----------



## ILuvShopping

so does that mean they released him??

honestly i think the kyle storyline is just really stupid now..... there's no point. 
i'm glad they brought back madison though!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

LavenderIce said:


> I thought he was freaking out due to having memories of what his mother did to him, not Stevie's music.


Yeah, that's true. I totally forgot that it started when she showed him the towel after the bath, I was multitasking a little bit while I was watching!


----------



## coronita

Maybe Cordelia's husband has to pay back Marie for a favor or spell she granted.


----------



## Ladybug09

ILuvShopping said:


> i almost started laughing at the axeman story line because not too long ago i had seen on 'mysteries at the museum' the story about it and they said how no one was killed that night and the axeman never seem to reappear.  i love how AHS came up with a storyline and reasoning on how the axeman vanished



I love mysteries of the museums.


----------



## azsun

This episode explained why Cordelia's husband killed the red haired girl (Kylie?)...he was hunting witches for Marie!  That was a neat twist I didn't see coming.

Did I miss something before about Fiona having cancer?  I was surprised she was in the hospital getting chemo treatments?!

I was kinda hoping Madison was gone for good...LOL...don't know how I feel about her character on the show.


----------



## Ladybug09

Did y'all see her name on the medicine bag....Fiona BV Goode


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Did y'all see her name on the medicine bag....Fiona BV Goode


 
What do you think it means?


----------



## Ladybug09

Excluding the V it's a hint to Fiona be good.


----------



## Ritovskyta

This has been my favorite series so far. 

it's so wicked. I love the actresses.


----------



## chowlover2

The axman has me confused. I originally thought he wanted his soul to be released so he could cross to the other side. No idea he would materialize and hit on Fiona. No good will come of it that's for sure. I am curious to see where this goes.

The other thing that kind of cracked me up was Missy tending to Myrtle. You only saw her hand and a halo of red hair coming out of the mound. Too funny. It was like she's a cake that isn't quite done yet.


----------



## sdkitty

I'm probably alone in this but I'm finding Jessica Lange a bit over the top - maybe overacting.
I was kind of glad to have less her her in this epi.

Kathy Bates is awesome.
I could do w/o Julia Roberts neice...should could have stayed dead.


----------



## sthrncin

I'm probably alone in this but I love everybody on the show!! It is the best show on tv.


----------



## Kansashalo

chowlover2 said:


> *The axman has me confused. I originally thought he wanted his soul to be released so he could cross to the other side.* No idea he would materialize and hit on Fiona. No good will come of it that's for sure. I am curious to see where this goes.
> 
> The other thing that kind of cracked me up was Missy tending to Myrtle. You only saw her hand and a halo of red hair coming out of the mound. Too funny. It was like she's a cake that isn't quite done yet.



That's what I thought too (@ bolded) so I'm not sure where they are going with the axeman.  Plus, we all know the 1919 coven stabbed the crap out of him so I'm still kind of lost on this one.  Especially for Fiona not to recognize him too.

I NEVER expected Cordelia's hubby to be on Madam Laveau's payroll   I almost died laughing when she said: _&#8220;When I plant a fat-*** cr***ker b*tch__, I expect her to stay planted!&#8221;_ *.* She went completely off for a couple minutes about everything that's happened over the last 200 years! lol  Angel Basset is playing the H*LL out of that role too. lol  LOVE IT! 

I'm still not sure who the new supreme will be (as she is there since Fiona keeps getting more ill) so I'm hooked until the end.


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> That's what I thought too (@ bolded) so I'm not sure where they are going with the axeman.  Plus, we all know the 1919 coven stabbed the crap out of him so I'm still kind of lost on this one.  Especially for Fiona not to recognize him too.
> 
> I NEVER expected Cordelia's hubby to be on Madam Laveau's payroll  Angel Basset is playing the H*LL out of that role too. lol  LOVE IT!  I almost died laughing when she said: _When I plant a fat-*** cr***ker b*tch__, I expect her to stay planted!_ *.*
> 
> 
> I'm still not sure who the new supreme will be (as she is there since Fiona keeps getting more ill) so I'm hooked until the end.


 Cordelia's husband is blowing me away, that he and Marie are in cahoots, I was shocked. I hope we see more of Angela Bassett, we haven't seen enough of her.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sassys said:


> How can Fiona not know that the Axman is a ghost/dead?


 
That thought crossed my mind as well..lol!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

oh whyyyyy she have to be brought to life????


----------



## lucywife

chowlover2 said:


> The axman has me confused. I originally thought he wanted his soul to be released so he could cross to the other side. No idea he would materialize and hit on Fiona. No good will come of it that's for sure. I am curious to see where this goes.


I think that because of Fiona's new powers (seeing things others can't), he materialized for her, for everybody else he was still a ghost, he couldn't leave the room until he was released visible or invisible. I don't know...


----------



## Ladybug09

I Dont thinks he's visible. The girl on the street outside the mansion didn't see him.


----------



## Shoegal30

I didn't expect Cordelia's husband to be in cahoots with Marie either.  That was a total shocker. It's quite a surprise to see that Fiona actually does have cancer, why can't she get a spell to take it away?  This show is very good.  I can't wait for Stevie Nicks to come on the show.  I wonder what they are going to do with her?


----------



## Kansashalo

I think her cancer has to do with the new supreme's power getting stronger.  Before a young Fiona killed the supreme before her, I recall her saying to the old supreme that her health would continue to decline while her strength continued to grow.


----------



## tatsu_k

bit off topic: apparently Emma Roberts and that guy they glued together and who went total psycho, are a couple IRL


----------



## Shoegal30

Kansashalo said:


> I think her cancer has to do with the new supreme's power getting stronger.  Before a young Fiona killed the supreme before her, I recall her saying to the old supreme that her health would continue to decline while her strength continued to grow.


Oh, that makes sense.


----------



## azsun

Kansashalo said:


> That's what I thought too (@ bolded) so I'm not sure where they are going with the axeman.  Plus, we all know the 1919 coven stabbed the crap out of him so I'm still kind of lost on this one.  Especially for Fiona not to recognize him too.
> 
> I NEVER expected Cordelia's hubby to be on Madam Laveau's payroll   I almost died laughing when she said: _When I plant a fat-*** cr***ker b*tch__, I expect her to stay planted!_ *.* She went completely off for a couple minutes about everything that's happened over the last 200 years! lol  Angel Basset is playing the H*LL out of that role too. lol  LOVE IT!
> 
> I'm still not sure who the new supreme will be (as she is there since Fiona keeps getting more ill) so I'm hooked until the end.




This I don't understand.  Personally, I find the use of the term "cracker" referring to a white person to be just as racist as referring to a black person using the "n" word. 

 Why does everyone seem to think this is OK?


----------



## Sinarta

Either one of the words shouldnt be used but in terms of the show, Madam Laveau is originally from slavery days and her mindset may be a little different.


----------



## Kansashalo

Given that these characters are from 1880s New Orleans it would make sense that both Delphine and Madame Laveau would still be using terminology that would have been common place at that time (and over the years) as I doubt if Madame Laveau has been changing with the times.   That's why Delphine's reaction to having a black president was perfect because it made sense given the time period of which she is from.


----------



## robotindisguise

I'm really loving this series, so much more than the previous two.

And yup, was not expecting the husband to be a witch hunter! lol


----------



## azsun

The use of the word "cracker" is still being used today, not just on this TV show and in the 1800's.

White people used the 'n' word back then too...but you don't hear it being bandied about on the TV show.  

It's a racial slur and using it shows ignorance...like any other racial slur.


----------



## Kansashalo

The n-word (which has been used by Delphine more than once) is not being "bandied" on this show but yet the word cracker (used once) is?  Ok, we apparently are not watching the same episodes so I'm just going to stick to commenting directly about the show - which comes on tomorrow and I can't wait.  
I want to see Fiona's face when she sees Madison!


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> The n-word (which has been used by Delphine more than once) is not being "bandied" on this show but yet the word cracker (used once) is?  Ok, we apparently are not watching the same episodes so I'm just going to stick to commenting directly about the show - which comes on tomorrow and I can't wait.
> I want to see Fiona's face when she sees Madison!


Me too, Fiona is going to go crazy seeing Madison!


----------



## lucywife

robotindisguise said:


> I'm really loving this series, so much more than the previous two.
> 
> And yup,* was not expecting the husband to be a witch hunter!* lol


Well, looks like she will figure it out pretty soon. I kinda hope that the good witch that "revives" dead people can help Fiona's daughter get her sight back and I'm glad Madison is alive.


----------



## chowlover2

Angela Bassett is going to be on WWHL Thursday night, can't wait!


----------



## robbins65

This show is so freaking good!!!!  I think Season 3 is my favorite so far!!  The hour goes by so quickly!!


----------



## sthrncin

It's Wednesday Witches!!! Lol!


----------



## Sassys

Away at a business trip; but I just excused myself from dinner and rushed back to my room!


----------



## Kc812

Sassys said:


> Away at a business trip; but I just excused myself from dinner and rushed back to my room!



Lol I would have done the same!


----------



## Sassys

Kc812 said:


> Lol I would have done the same!



I've been here on business at a conference with my coworkers since Monday. I deserve a night to myself with room service.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> I've been here on business at a conference with my coworkers since Monday. I deserve a night to myself with room service.




You go girl!


----------



## Kansashalo

sthrncin said:


> It's Wednesday Witches!!! Lol!



 I'm here!


----------



## Sassys

How can he have a place to live; he's been dead for years?


----------



## SunglassLove

Sassys said:


> How can he have a place to live; he's been dead for years?





Guess they answered that question!


I love how Madison's coming back tied into Cordelia's new power. I can't wait til Fiona gets back to the house


----------



## Sassys

Kyle is driving me crazy! Madison was dead for days and can speak and function, why can't he??


----------



## Sassys

SunglassLove said:


> Guess they answered that question!
> 
> 
> I love how Madison's coming back tied into Cordelia's new power. I can't wait til Fiona gets back to the house



How was it answered? How could he know his way around town after all these years.


----------



## SunglassLove

Sassys said:


> How was it answered? How could he know his way around town after all these years.





The dead guy in the bathtub.. I'm assuming that's who the actually was staying in the place. Not sure about the around town part though!


----------



## Sassys

SunglassLove said:


> The dead guy in the bathtub.. I'm assuming that's who the actually was staying in the place. Not sure about the around town part though!



Oh, went to answer remove service lol. Missed that part.


----------



## Kansashalo

Well ok! Kyle hasn't forgotten how to do one thing I see.


----------



## Sassys

What the heck was the point of killing him? Is she protecting Fiona?


----------



## SunglassLove

2 weeks!!!!!!!!! Noooooooooooooooo


----------



## Shoegal30

SunglassLove said:


> 2 weeks!!!!!!!!! Noooooooooooooooo


I know, right?  That's going to be so painful.  I wasn't exactly sure if Queenie was going to bring LaLaurie to Marie but I guess that story about the baby made it real easy for her!  I'm still confused about that Ax guy?  Then I got even more confused when he started flashing back and talking about watching over Fiona?  I'm glad that Cordelia knows just how bad her mother is and that she killed Madison.  That Zoe is turning out to be one heck of a witch but that threesome thing is just gross!


----------



## Charles

So sex soothes the savage beast?  How convenient.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## sthrncin

Lol!!^^


----------



## minx

Thought it was out of Zoe's character to become so cold and ruthless to kill Spalding like that. I sense we will see her like this a lot more now since she thinks she may have a chance at being supreme.


----------



## Kansashalo

Shoegal30 said:


> I know, right?  That's going to be so painful.  I wasn't exactly sure if Queenie was going to bring LaLaurie to Marie but I guess that story about the baby made it real easy for her!  I'm still confused about that Ax guy?  Then I got even more confused when he started flashing back and talking about watching over Fiona?  I'm glad that Cordelia knows just how bad her mother is and that she killed Madison.  That Zoe is turning out to be one heck of a witch but that threesome thing is just gross!



I'm still confused about the Ax man as well so here is what I *think* the story is  - since Zoe has strong powers, when she 'released' him, she must have released him from death/ghost and brought him back to human form (meaning she too must have some form of the power of resurgence as well).  When he was killed in the mansion back in 1919, he must have started watching Fiona when she arrived there.

That's all I can come up with. lol




minx said:


> Thought it was out of Zoe's character to become so cold and ruthless to kill Spalding like that. I sense we will see her like this a lot more now since she thinks she may have a chance at being supreme.



I think so too!  But I also think Cordelia intentions isn't based on the "good of the coven" either and I think she is up to something.  You can't be Fiona's daughter and not learn a thing or two about how to eliminate the competition. lol  Cordelia knows that while weaker, her mom is still a force to be reckoned with and can probably still demolish Zoe in one swoop - leaving her (Cordelia) to be the next supreme. lol  Again, I'm just completely speculating which is why I love this show because there are so many possibilities out there! lol


----------



## Shoegal30

Kansashalo said:


> I'm still confused about the Ax man as well so here is what I *think* the story is  - since Zoe has strong powers, when she 'released' him, she must have released him from death/ghost and brought him back to human form (meaning she too must have some form of the power of resurgence as well).  When he was killed in the mansion back in 1919, he must have started watching Fiona when she arrived there.



Oh, you're right. I totally forgot about him getting killed in the house and his spirit lingering there.  You're idea makes a lot of sense.  Zoe is emerging as quite the powerful witch as Marie has said.  I think I'll take a little time and re-cap some of these episodes during the 2 week break.


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> Kyle is driving me crazy! Madison was dead for days and can speak and function, why can't he??


 
Madison was brought back whole.  Kyle was pieced together from different people's bodies.


----------



## sthrncin

I am almost having an anxiety attack thinking about no show next week!! Argh!!! Anyway I agree about Kyle. He is getting frustrating with his caveman act.


----------



## Samia

Great episode again!


----------



## Sinarta

Bet Kyle will be talking after the two weeks! I think I know where they are going with Fiona, she was never the supreme to begin with like I have said. The Ax man has been protecting her in the house all those years which makes it seem as if she is powerful but she isnt. Cordiela will push her way into becoming supreme just like her mom, Queenie is up to something and its not killing LaLaurie (Queenie seems to like her now).


----------



## SunglassLove

sdkitty said:


> Madison was brought back whole.  Kyle was pieced together from different people's bodies.





I felt really bad for him when he was looking at the tattoos on himself, knowing that that was his two friend's arm and leg.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

This is the first American Horror Story series I've watched and I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## Kansashalo

Sinarta said:


> Bet Kyle will be talking after the two weeks! I think I know where they are going with Fiona, she was never the supreme to begin with like I have said. The Ax man has been protecting her in the house all those years which makes it seem as if she is powerful but she isnt. Cordiela will push her way into becoming supreme just like her mom, Queenie is up to something and its not killing LaLaurie (Queenie seems to like her now).



Oh good catch (about Fiona becoming the supreme thank to the Ax man).


----------



## anniethecat

Sassys said:


> What the heck was the point of killing him? Is she protecting Fiona?



I don't think she was protecting Fiona, but herself and the others.  Since restoring his tongue, and that it is still enchanted from Mrytle Snow he cannot lie, and he would tell what Zoe made him admit about Fiona killing Madison.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Finally back tomorrow I can't wait!

The pairing Huston/Lange is just all kinds of awesome!

I'm still cautious of Delphine though.... Nobody is innocent on this mess. 

Love me some Marie but I wish we had more of sides stories of her as well (her past etc) other than voodoo scenes...


----------



## Kansashalo

has it been two weeks already?  Oh snap - I'm out of wine and I haven't had time to restock yet. lol


----------



## LavenderIce

Kansashalo said:


> has it been two weeks already?  Oh snap - I'm out of wine and I haven't had time to restock yet. lol



Restock now so you can


----------



## chowlover2

Kansashalo said:


> has it been two weeks already?  Oh snap - I'm out of wine and I haven't had time to restock yet. lol


Run, you have 2 hrs!


----------



## Kansashalo

LOL @ Cordealia's face when Myrtle proclaims Misty to be the next supreme. 

ETA: Did Myrtle also just steal Fiona's jewelry?   She's a trip...first the comment about stockpiling Korean hair weaves and now this!


----------



## EMMY

This was a great episode..OMG the previews for next week!!! This just keeps getting better and better..!!


----------



## sthrncin

What an awesome episode!! And the ending was so funny!!


----------



## Sassys

Did I miss something? How is the Butler (forget his name) alive? Wasn't he killed last episode?


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Did I miss something? How is the Butler (forget his name) alive? Wasn't he killed last episode?



He was talking to Fiona from the spiritual realm.


----------



## Kansashalo

Spaulding (the butler) is appearing to Fiona in spirit form.

ETA: Me and Ladybug posted at the same time. lol


----------



## melissatrv

I am loving this show also and never watched the previous seasons.  Does this air all season or is it similar to cable TV limited run (like we probably have only 3 episodes left)


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> He was talking to Fiona from the spiritual realm.


 


Kansashalo said:


> Spaulding (the butler) is appearing to Fiona in spirit form.
> 
> ETA: Me and Ladybug posted at the same time. lol


 
That's what I thought, but I wanted to make sure lol.


----------



## ILuvShopping

melissatrv said:


> I am loving this show also and never watched the previous seasons.  Does this air all season or is it similar to cable TV limited run (like we probably have only 3 episodes left)



the seasons end pretty early. i want to say february maybe?  i know it's shorter than regular prime tv series.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i was getting bored with this but last night brought me back in.


----------



## chowlover2

melissatrv said:


> I am loving this show also and never watched the previous seasons.  Does this air all season or is it similar to cable TV limited run (like we probably have only 3 episodes left)


Each season has about 12 episodes, so we are about halfway there. You don't have to watch previous seasons as each one is completely different and stands on it's own merits. Ryan Murphy uses a lot of the same actors, but they all appear in different roles each season. 


The Americans starts up in Feb in the same timeslot, so I think this season will wrap up towards the end of January. For those who haven't seen The Americans, give it a shot. Totally different from AHS but riveting. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Do you guys think Misty is the new supreme? I wasn't convinced..


----------



## Sassys

Sweetpea83 said:


> Do you guys think Misty is the new supreme? I wasn't convinced..


 
Nope. Don't think she has what it takes (as if I know what it takes to be a supreme lol)


----------



## chowlover2

Sweetpea83 said:


> Do you guys think Misty is the new supreme? I wasn't convinced..


I'm not convinced, but bring people back from the dead is a pretty awesome power to have. I love that Myrtle came back! I wonder where they are going with the Patti Lupone character? Is she going to be another creepy Mom like Kyle's was?


----------



## LavenderIce

chowlover2 said:


> I'm not convinced, but bring people back from the dead is a pretty awesome power to have. I love that Myrtle came back! I wonder where they are going with the Patti Lupone character? *Is she going to be another creepy Mom like Kyle's was?*



Going to be?  She's already creepy!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol..


----------



## Kansashalo

I still think the new supreme is going to be Cordealia.  Don't really ask me why as we've only seen her telepathic power - and that only came about after she was blinded. lol


----------



## Ladybug09

Sweetpea83 said:


> Do you guys think Misty is the new supreme? I wasn't convinced..



I don't think she is. I think that Myrtle said she is the next supreme because she can control her.


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> I'm not convinced, but bring people back from the dead is a pretty awesome power to have. I love that Myrtle came back! I wonder where they are going with the Patti Lupone character? Is she going to be another creepy Mom like Kyle's was?



Oh my goodness the bleach enema was just too much!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Kansashalo said:


> I still think the new supreme is going to be Cordealia.  Don't really ask me why as we've only seen her telepathic power - and that only came about after she was blinded. lol



Did u see her face when Myrtle said Misty was the next Supreme?


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> I still think the new supreme is going to be Cordealia. *Don't really ask me why as we've only seen her telepathic power - and that only came about after she was blinded.* lol


 
They say when yoy loose one sense, your others get stronger.


----------



## Kansashalo

Ladybug09 said:


> Did u see her face when Myrtle said Misty was the next Supreme?



I caught that! LOL!   Her expression was much like this...


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> Oh my goodness the bleach enema was just too much!!


I know, too gross!


----------



## LavenderIce

Ladybug09 said:


> Oh my goodness the bleach enema was just too much!!







chowlover2 said:


> I know, too gross!





I don't understand how he just took it and didn't fight back.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

LavenderIce said:


> I don't understand how he just took it and didn't fight back.



Right? Only to finally stand up against her before he gets shot I mean...???

And I may sound weird here but I really wanted some sexy times between him and the little missy... The threesome Zoe/Kyle/Madison, 3 cute teens OK we get it, hell Queenie got to fap... it'd have been something interesting to see the other one get some


----------



## LavenderIce

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Right? Only to finally stand up against her before he gets shot I mean...???
> 
> And I may sound weird here but I really wanted some sexy times between him and the little missy... The threesome Zoe/Kyle/Madison, 3 cute teens OK we get it, hell Queenie got to fap... it'd have been something interesting to see the other one get some




ITA!  That kind of sexy time might be too boring for Ryan Murphy though. Straight sex between a man and a woman who have genuine feelings for each other vs. a threesome with two deceased parties and one living being vs. girl and beast.  Doesn't have the same shock factor as those.


----------



## kristinized

My question after watching the last episode is did Marie really think the witches would care what happened to Delphine? She's not a witch & not attached to them, Marie is the one who hated her (with good reason).


----------



## Sweetpea83

FYI: For those wanting to see season 2 of this show..it's on streaming Netflix. I got the email notification that it's now on there...cannot wait to see it!


----------



## Ladybug09

Well my free subscription Is up...so I won't get to see it.


----------



## anniethecat

Hi ladies!  I have a huge favor to ask....could someone please post a short summary on what happened in last weeks episode?  We had a huge snowstorm here in MN and it knocked out my DirecTV and nothing recorded! 

Thanks


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

anniethecat said:


> Hi ladies!  I have a huge favor to ask....could someone please post a short summary on what happened in last weeks episode?  We had a huge snowstorm here in MN and it knocked out my DirecTV and nothing recorded!
> 
> Thanks



Queenie is on Marie's side as of lately. She tells Madison and Zoe they were not being her true friends and  she's doing voodoo now.

Fiona and the Axeman are heating things up (their chemistry is awesome, at least to me!) the latter says to run  away with him. But Fiona doesn't want him watching her die.

Lukes mother is creepy. Though Luke insists that the girls saved him from the zombies saved him,his mother claims he's unclean from the inside out, mixing up an enema and forces him to strip.... gasp!

Misty, shows up at the mansion, freaking saying she's been found. she then takes the witches to the  greenhouse, where Myrtle is almost back to normal, with some scarring on her face and the red wig back on. she then says that Misty is the Supreme, and Cordelia's face is priceless at that moment.

Zoe gives Kyle a  children's website to help him learn to talk. Dude is basically in a threesome relationship with her and Madison now.

The Witches gather for The Sacred Taking ritual. Cordelia explains the Sacred  Taking ritual is invoked to protect the coven, and has been used three  times before, once during the Salem witch trials. In it a Supreme takes  her own life to ensure the safety of the coven, hurrying the transition  to the next supreme, thus they want to push Fiona to commit suicide.

Upstairs, Fiona comes into her room to see Madison dancing around,  claiming the room for herself. She tells Fiona shes the next Supreme  and brought herself back to life etc. Then  Mrytle drops by and tells Fiona that Madison resurrected her. Fiona  tells her she's not ready to die, she found someone she truly loves who wants  to take care of her (Axeman). Myrtle tells her shell end up abandoned etc. So Fiona finally swallows them pills and goes to sleep waiting to die. Oh she is dressed fabulous btw, with heels, a pretty head-wrap and fur coat. She asks Myrtle to look after Cordelia,  her most terrible failure. Myrtle takes Fionas jewelry and walks out.

Fiona  wakes up when she hears a voice calling to her. It's Spalding. He wants  to give her something to purge the pills. She notices he's able to  speak. He explains that he was murdered, but it's given him voice in the spirit world. He tells Fiona she's been tricked, that Madison isn't the next Supreme, she brought back by some dirty little swamp witch etc.

Back  at Marie Leveaus - Delphine La Laurie verbal duel ends up with Delphine having a hand cut by Marie.

Nan heard Luke voice calling for help and sneaked to his house. They try to run away but bump into his  mother, calling 911 to report and armed intruder. Luke tells her they're  leaving and she cant stop them, pushes her away. And then bam rifle shot and Luke's mother is shot. Luke dives in front of the bullet to  protect Nan and is shot on the back.

Back at the Academy, downstairs they wait  for Fiona to die and Misty to feel something. Myrtle plays the piano, and then talks about a drink (if I recall) and then Fiona comes down saying she'll have that drink (best scene haha!). She asks where the swamp witch is, but Misty has gone. she's at Luke's house. Fiona  joins her and gets the shooting recap by casting a spell on a cop. Fiona challenges Misty to bring Luke's mother back to life.

Zoe joins Kyle, who is finally to say like 4 words or something...She tells him  they're under attack and must leave, but Kyle mutters he loves her and she says she loves him too. Madison hears them and baby-cries.

Cordelia - Fiona duel. Fiona says she finally has hope for the future of the coven since her own daughter tried to have her killed. She  tells Cordelia she's proud of her.

Fiona sees the blessed silver  bullet Cordelia found, it means witch hunters. Cordelia tells Fiona they  need her now, more than ever.

The doorbell rings and there us cardboard box on the  porch and, Fiona after scanning it with magic, takes it inside.

She opens it and it's Delphine La Lauries head.


----------



## Kansashalo

kristinized said:


> My question after watching the last episode is did Marie really think the witches would care what happened to Delphine? She's not a witch & not attached to them, Marie is the one who hated her (with good reason).



Maybe she thinks they care since Fiona is the one that dug her up.  Or the fact that they now have zero servants .  lol


----------



## anniethecat

*LeeLoo*

Thank you so much for doing that!  You were really detailed, sounds like I missed a good one.  I hate that you can't watch them anywhere online.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ladybug09 said:


> Well my free subscription Is up...so I won't get to see it.



I pay $8.65 a month..just for streaming.


----------



## Mitzy

Sweetpea83 said:


> FYI: For those wanting to see season 2 of this show..it's on streaming Netflix. I got the email notification that it's now on there...cannot wait to see it!



I finished up Season 2 last night. CUH-RAZY!!


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

anniethecat said:


> *LeeLoo*
> 
> Thank you so much for doing that!  You were really detailed, sounds like I missed a good one.  I hate that you can't watch them anywhere online.



Ya welcome 

Yes things are heating up surely good now, can't wait to see what they bring up on Wednesday (I mean Thursday for me here in Europe)


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Mitzy said:


> I finished up Season 2 last night. CUH-RAZY!!



To me it's still the best of craziest season so far, thought season 3 isn't over of course. James Cromwell's character scared the heck outta me! The entire cast was on point omg, Lana Winters, Sister Jude, Monseigneur, not so Doctor Thredson, Sister Devil Beetch....


----------



## chowlover2

What the heck is the coven going to do with Delphine's talking head???


----------



## Catsandbags

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Queenie is on Marie's side as of lately. She tells Madison and Zoe they were not being her true friends and  she's doing voodoo now.
> 
> Fiona and the Axeman are heating things up (their chemistry is awesome, at least to me!) the latter says to run  away with him. But Fiona doesn't want him watching her die.
> 
> Lukes mother is creepy. Though Luke insists that the girls saved him from the zombies saved him,his mother claims he's unclean from the inside out, mixing up an enema and forces him to strip.... gasp!
> 
> Misty, shows up at the mansion, freaking saying she's been found. she then takes the witches to the  greenhouse, where Myrtle is almost back to normal, with some scarring on her face and the red wig back on. she then says that Misty is the Supreme, and Cordelia's face is priceless at that moment.
> 
> Zoe gives Kyle a  children's website to help him learn to talk. Dude is basically in a threesome relationship with her and Madison now.
> 
> The Witches gather for The Sacred Taking ritual. Cordelia explains the Sacred  Taking ritual is invoked to protect the coven, and has been used three  times before, once during the Salem witch trials. In it a Supreme takes  her own life to ensure the safety of the coven, hurrying the transition  to the next supreme, thus they want to push Fiona to commit suicide.
> 
> Upstairs, Fiona comes into her room to see Madison dancing around,  claiming the room for herself. She tells Fiona shes the next Supreme  and brought herself back to life etc. Then  Mrytle drops by and tells Fiona that Madison resurrected her. Fiona  tells her she's not ready to die, she found someone she truly loves who wants  to take care of her (Axeman). Myrtle tells her shell end up abandoned etc. So Fiona finally swallows them pills and goes to sleep waiting to die. Oh she is dressed fabulous btw, with heels, a pretty head-wrap and fur coat. She asks Myrtle to look after Cordelia,  her most terrible failure. Myrtle takes Fionas jewelry and walks out.
> 
> Fiona  wakes up when she hears a voice calling to her. It's Spalding. He wants  to give her something to purge the pills. She notices he's able to  speak. He explains that he was murdered, but it's given him voice in the spirit world. He tells Fiona she's been tricked, that Madison isn't the next Supreme, she brought back by some dirty little swamp witch etc.
> 
> Back  at Marie Leveaus - Delphine La Laurie verbal duel ends up with Delphine having a hand cut by Marie.
> 
> Nan heard Luke voice calling for help and sneaked to his house. They try to run away but bump into his  mother, calling 911 to report and armed intruder. Luke tells her they're  leaving and she cant stop them, pushes her away. And then bam rifle shot and Luke's mother is shot. Luke dives in front of the bullet to  protect Nan and is shot on the back.
> 
> Back at the Academy, downstairs they wait  for Fiona to die and Misty to feel something. Myrtle plays the piano, and then talks about a drink (if I recall) and then Fiona comes down saying she'll have that drink (best scene haha!). She asks where the swamp witch is, but Misty has gone. she's at Luke's house. Fiona  joins her and gets the shooting recap by casting a spell on a cop. Fiona challenges Misty to bring Luke's mother back to life.
> 
> Zoe joins Kyle, who is finally to say like 4 words or something...She tells him  they're under attack and must leave, but Kyle mutters he loves her and she says she loves him too. Madison hears them and baby-cries.
> 
> Cordelia - Fiona duel. Fiona says she finally has hope for the future of the coven since her own daughter tried to have her killed. She  tells Cordelia she's proud of her.
> 
> Fiona sees the blessed silver  bullet Cordelia found, it means witch hunters. Cordelia tells Fiona they  need her now, more than ever.
> 
> The doorbell rings and there us cardboard box on the  porch and, Fiona after scanning it with magic, takes it inside.
> 
> She opens it and it's Delphine La Lauries head.



this was an amazing recap !


----------



## Bagbug

melissatrv said:


> I am loving this show also and never watched the previous seasons.  Does this air all season or is it similar to cable TV limited run (like we probably have only 3 episodes left)


I just noticed today on Netflix Season 2.  Season 1 has been on there for awhile.  I still think season 1 is the best!


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Another SAG nod for Jessica Lange this year 

Angela Bassett got a nod but for a TV film


----------



## azsun

chowlover2 said:


> What the heck is the coven going to do with Delphine's talking head???




Tonight's episode should be good...I do wonder what they will do with it?


----------



## ILuvShopping

chowlover2 said:


> What the heck is the coven going to do with Delphine's talking head???



i asked the same thing to my friend. lol

the same thing happened to the voodoo lady's husband/boyfriend and we never saw him again.


----------



## chowlover2

Where is everyone?


----------



## chowlover2

Queenie is killing me with Delphine!


----------



## Sweetpea83

This episode was great..


We have to wait till January 8th for next episode??


----------



## MissDJN

This was an excellent eposide!  I can't wait for Jan 8!!!!


----------



## gemini582

That was a good episode. Can Queenie only heal herself if she inflicts the wound?


----------



## chowlover2

gemini582 said:


> That was a good episode. Can Queenie only heal herself if she inflicts the wound?


Not sure about that, like how did Myrtle cure Cordelia's blindness while her Mother, the Supreme could not.


----------



## tatsu_k

0_o @ the last episode, so messed up and i luv it

how come the next episode is next year? what about next week?


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Um... who told Ryan Murphy that killing off ALL the POC with a gospel song on the top was a good idea?!
And what the eff' was that with Delphine and the tears, she does not deserve redemption now STOP for trying to turn her into a sympathetic character!
Kyle - dog, I can't!
Luke.... gosh at least would have had a boyfriend for a few nanoseconds...
Urgh that episode left an ashes taste in me mouth....


----------



## Shoegal30

I wasn't expecting Cordelia's husband to go loco like that in Marie's shop at all! I thought he would be going to the witches with all that.  It was nice of Queenie to martyr herself like that?  This show is crazy and that's all I can say!


----------



## EMMY

^ Maybe he felt guilty for his father blinding her and started w/ the voodoo witches?

OMG...I can't stand it that we have to wait until Jan 8th..Are you KIDDING me?! I do wonder what happened to axe man though..

How many episodes are left--anyone know?!


----------



## Ladybug09

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Um... who told Ryan Murphy that killing off ALL the POC with a gospel song on the top was a good idea?!
> And what the eff' was that with Delphine and the tears, she does not deserve redemption now STOP for trying to turn her into a sympathetic character!
> Kyle - dog, I can't!
> Luke.... gosh at least would have had a boyfriend for a few nanoseconds...
> Urgh that episode left an ashes taste in me mouth....



Agree wasn't really feeling this epi...will post thoughts later.


----------



## sthrncin

Omg, January 8? How am I going to make it!! LOL, it's gonna be a long wait.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Well, it will give me time to watch season 2 on Netflix..


----------



## Belle49

I must of missed something why is Kathy Bates just a head lol


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Belle49 said:


> I must of missed something why is Kathy Bates just a head lol



In the previous episode, Marie - Delphine verbal duel, the latter said she couldn't die since the former cast that spell on her... From there Marie chopped her hand first, and well the rest followed and she sent the head to the Coven in a box...


----------



## sthrncin

Belle49 said:


> I must of missed something why is Kathy Bates just a head lol




It was in last weeks show. Go back and watch last week if you can.


----------



## MarvelGirl

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Um... who told Ryan Murphy that killing off ALL the POC with a gospel song on the top was a good idea?!
> And what the eff' was that with Delphine and the tears, she does not deserve redemption now STOP for trying to turn her into a sympathetic character!
> Kyle - dog, I can't!
> Luke.... gosh at least would have had a boyfriend for a few nanoseconds...
> Urgh that episode left an ashes taste in me mouth....



Agree with everything. What went down at the salon was sooo NOT COOL. Delphine...just no. Meh to the whole episode.


----------



## LavenderIce

EMMY said:


> ^ Maybe he felt guilty for his father blinding her and started w/ the voodoo witches?
> 
> OMG...I can't stand it that we have to wait until Jan 8th..Are you KIDDING me?! I do wonder what happened to axe man though..
> 
> How many episodes are left--anyone know?!



There are four episodes left.  Ryan Murphy is writing the finale now.


----------



## sdkitty

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Um... who told Ryan Murphy that killing off ALL the POC with a gospel song on the top was a good idea?!
> And what the eff' was that with Delphine and the tears, she does not deserve redemption now STOP for trying to turn her into a sympathetic character!
> Kyle - dog, I can't!
> Luke.... gosh at least would have had a boyfriend for a few nanoseconds...
> Urgh that episode left an ashes taste in me mouth....


 
I think the head is kind of comic relief.  As far as making her sympathetic, I think they've bee doing that ever since she was dug up and turned into a servant.


----------



## ClassicFab

I feel no sympathy for Delphine, let the bish live her miserable life bodyless!

I am so sad about Queenie


----------



## gemini582

I don't think Queenie is gone.



Spoiler



*ENTERTAINMENT WEEKLY: I dont know what you can say, but is Queenie dead?*
GABOUREY SIDIBE: Is Queenie dead? Well, thats what I thought for a while, I thought that she was dead. Shes definitely sustained a lot of injuries to say the least. She should be dead. I never really even gotten the answer. Im still currently working.


*Okay, okay. So theres a good chance we will see you again on Coven?*
Theres a pretty good chance, yeah. I mean, I just got a new schedule, so I mean I definitely get shot up, but it almost doesnt mean anything, the way we play the death, Denis OHare died a few episodes ago. Hes around still.


----------



## Kansashalo

chowlover2 said:


> Not sure about that, like how did Myrtle cure Cordelia's blindness while her Mother, the Supreme could not.





LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Um... who told Ryan Murphy that killing off ALL the POC with a gospel song on the top was a good idea?!
> And what the eff' was that with Delphine and the tears, she does not deserve redemption now STOP for trying to turn her into a sympathetic character!
> Kyle - dog, I can't!
> Luke.... gosh at least would have had a boyfriend for a few nanoseconds...
> Urgh that episode left an ashes taste in me mouth....



THIS! (to both of these)....

This episode was some bullsh*t, although the end did leave me like "WTF" as I did not expect Luke's mom to do that!   The struggle is REAL when you're trying to cover up a murder I guess. lol

But back to this episode...first, Queenie's crusade to show Delphine the "error of her ways" was a NOT a good storyline for Queenie.  

Second, Delphine's crying head over images of Selma was not believable....AT ALL.  If she was just your average bigot from the 1800s, I could have perhaps found it logical but no - she was serial killer fascinated with the macabre.  She disfigured and tortured her slaves as well as strangers and even her own children!  But yet, she was brought to tears by watching a few minutes of  footage from the civil rights era and Roots miniseries? 

Third, am I REALLY suppose to believe that no one had a gun that hair shop?  No one - not even the voodoo queen herself or her henchmen/staff?  And that despite the sound gun shots going off, Marie would just appear right in front of Hank?  

Even the scene in Luke's hospital room was "weird".  This whole episode made no sense at all.  It was a sloppy way to bring Marie and Fiona together.  Ryan could have done a lot better than this.


----------



## tatsu_k

i kinda think that Cordelia's husband's father is against both witches AND voodoos. maybe that's why voodoo queen came to witches in the end, she feels like there is more to that than just Cordelia's husband going bananas. 

i have a Q: first, they use some kind of special (silver?) bullets to kill witches? i mean, you can't kill a witch with a reg gun? Also, i dnt think Queene is hurt cause when she hurts herself, nothing happens to her usually, we saw that before, so maybe nothing happened when she shot herself either.


----------



## AlovesJ

Shoegal30 said:


> I wasn't expecting Cordelia's husband to go loco like that in Marie's shop at all! I thought he would be going to the witches with all that.  It was nice of Queenie to martyr herself like that?  This show is crazy and that's all I can say!





EMMY said:


> ^ Maybe he felt guilty for his father blinding her and started w/ the voodoo witches?
> 
> OMG...I can't stand it that we have to wait until Jan 8th..Are you KIDDING me?! I do wonder what happened to axe man though..
> 
> How many episodes are left--anyone know?!



I kind of thought maybe somehow Fiona was behind him doing it.


----------



## Kansashalo

tatsu_k said:


> i have a Q: first, they use some kind of special (silver?) bullets to kill witches? i mean, you can't kill a witch with a reg gun? Also, i dnt think Queene is hurt cause when she hurts herself, nothing happens to her usually, we saw that before, so maybe nothing happened when she shot herself either.



Oh yeah! I forgot all about that so yes, Queenie could still be alive, although she is shot in the stomach though.  And we don't know if she was shot with a regular bullet or a special silver one either.


----------



## mee4

It was clear to me why Hank rampaged on the salon-- first, he really does love Cordelia so murdering her and her coven wasn't an option; secondly, the priestess threatened his life if he didn't kill the witches by the end of the night (so either he would die or he would have to kill his wife-- neither of which are ideal so instead, he attacked the salon); thirdly, he made a whole spiel about always wanting to protect Cordelia...so he did. Although I wasn't a fan of his character, he went out with a bang and succeeded in protecting his wife (if even for just the night).


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP




----------



## EMMY

AlovesJ said:


> I kind of thought maybe somehow Fiona was behind him doing it.


 

^Gotcha....Yeah anything is possible at this point...LOVE the drastic dontseethemcomin twists and turns of this series...OMG..Jan 8th please hurry..


----------



## EMMY

tatsu_k said:


> i kinda think that Cordelia's husband's father is against both witches AND voodoos. maybe that's why voodoo queen came to witches in the end, she feels like there is more to that than just Cordelia's husband going bananas.
> 
> i have a Q: first, they use some kind of special (silver?) bullets to kill witches? i mean, you can't kill a witch with a reg gun?* Also, i dnt think Queene is hurt cause when she hurts herself, nothing happens to her usually, we saw that before, so maybe nothing happened when she shot herself either*.


 
OMG I forgot about that!!! I bet you are right...good call..


----------



## SunglassLove

Kansashalo said:


> THIS! (to both of these)....
> 
> Second, Delphine's crying head over images of Selma was not believable....AT ALL. If she was just your average bigot from the 1800s, I could have perhaps found it logical but no - she was serial killer fascinated with the macabre. She disfigured and tortured her slaves as well as strangers and even her own children! But yet,* she was brought to tears by watching a few minutes of footage from the civil rights era and Roots miniseries*?
> .


 
and also a hundred or so years of being buried alive... I'm sure that would change a person.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

SunglassLove said:


> and also a hundred or so years of being buried alive... I'm sure that would change a person.



Nah, the transition is too quick too forced to rushed too everything wrong with. The Delphine we've seen in the flashbacks was sheer evil, and when she talked to Marie before having her hand and head chopped off, one can see there is plenty of darkness in her. Also when she saw ***** on TV, she genuinely cried out of disgust. Albeit she likes Queenie because she saved her life and is probably the only "friend" she has (and who happens to Black) her real nature still shows, she still shows her profound racism, only less aggressive with Queenie, for her Black are still inferior, and she'd drop Queenie if she had a chance to get her then status power back...

She killed mercilessly, from men, women to a baby (if that was only one), showed no remorse, she even tried to guilt trip Queenie saying "you got me in there, you get me out of here" right before Marie interrupted them....

Anyway Ryan Purphy trying to find some redemption in her, nah-ah man, I'm cool.... I mean sure it's his show and he writes it however the eff' he wants but still I disgaree with that story, since he showed how deeply deranged Delphine is.


----------



## lucywife

tatsu_k said:


> i kinda think that Cordelia's husband's father is against both witches AND voodoos. maybe that's why voodoo queen came to witches in the end, she feels like there is more to that than just Cordelia's husband going bananas.
> 
> i have a Q: first, they use some kind of special (silver?) bullets to kill witches? i mean, you can't kill a witch with a reg gun? Also, i dnt think Queene is hurt cause when she hurts herself, nothing happens to her usually, we saw that before, so maybe nothing happened when she shot herself either.


 Yep, the blessed bullets, I don't know if they made of silver or not. If they (the witches) have those special powers, the bullet may fly into shooter's forehead instead of target, so witch hunters use the blessed ones cause witch powers can't do any tricks on blessed thing. Fiona couldn't even touch one, it burned her fingers.
I hope that Queeny is alive, she should be if she's a voodoo girl.


----------



## Nishi621

mee4 said:


> It was clear to me why Hank rampaged on the salon-- first, he really does love Cordelia so murdering her and her coven wasn't an option; secondly, the priestess threatened his life if he didn't kill the witches by the end of the night (so either he would die or he would have to kill his wife-- neither of which are ideal so instead, he attacked the salon); thirdly, he made a whole spiel about always wanting to protect Cordelia...so he did. Although I wasn't a fan of his character, he went out with a bang and succeeded in protecting his wife (if even for just the night).




^This!

And, of course Queenie isn't dead! Doesn't anyone remember her power? The girl has stuck her hand in oil and pulled out an unburnt hand. She is fine. though, the bullet to the stomach might have caused some damage because that is one she didn't do herself. Though, on the other hand, the girl does have plenty of padding in the stomach area,so, I am sure she is just fine.


----------



## SunglassLove

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Nah, the transition is too quick too forced to rushed too everything wrong with. The Delphine we've seen in the flashbacks was sheer evil, and when she talked to Marie before having her hand and head chopped off, one can see there is plenty of darkness in her. Also when she saw ***** on TV, she genuinely cried out of disgust. Albeit she likes Queenie because she saved her life and is probably the only "friend" she has (and who happens to Black) her real nature still shows, she still shows her profound racism, only less aggressive with Queenie, for her Black are still inferior, and she'd drop Queenie if she had a chance to get her then status power back...
> 
> She killed mercilessly, from men, women to a baby (if that was only one), showed no remorse, she even tried to guilt trip Queenie saying "you got me in there, you get me out of here" right before Marie interrupted them....
> 
> Anyway Ryan Purphy trying to find some redemption in her, nah-ah man, I'm cool.... I mean sure it's his show and he writes it however the eff' he wants but still I disgaree with that story, since he showed how deeply deranged Delphine is.


 
I was only kidding, hence the winky face. 
Besides, for all we know she was crying because she didn't have legs to walk away from the TV and was being forced to watch it.

I've learned to not try and outguess the writers of this show!


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

SunglassLove said:


> I was only kidding, hence the winky face.
> Besides, *for all we know she was crying because she didn't have legs to walk away from the TV and was being forced to watch it.*
> 
> I've learned to not try and outguess the writers of this show!


----------



## kristinized

Yeah, not a great episode. Ita with you all about Queenie & Marie. Murphy had to use slavery & racism this season but he should have done the topic right instead if just a gimmick for Marie's character. 

A friend suggested that maybe Luke is the Surpreme, Fiona started getting sick when he moved in. His family could be descendants, & perhaps that's why his mom is so über religious - she knows that it runs in their family? Idk


----------



## Mitzy

FINALLY caught up on the last two eps.

I don't think Queenie is dead either.

I was wondering if Delphine wasn't crying cause she felt sorry for herself or was worried about what would happen to her if she could hear downstairs? I don't think she has become a headless Civil Rights supporter that quick!
I also thought the use of the historical footage was really in poor taste.


----------



## ClassicFab

Kansashalo said:


> THIS! (to both of these)....
> 
> This episode was some bullsh*t, although the end did leave me like "WTF" as I did not expect Luke's mom to do that!   The struggle is REAL when you're trying to cover up a murder I guess. lol
> 
> But back to this episode...first, Queenie's crusade to show Delphine the "error of her ways" was a NOT a good storyline for Queenie.
> 
> Second, Delphine's crying head over images of Selma was not believable....AT ALL.  If she was just your average bigot from the 1800s, I could have perhaps found it logical but no - she was serial killer fascinated with the macabre.  She disfigured and tortured her slaves as well as strangers and even her own children!*  But yet, she was brought to tears by watching a few minutes of  footage from the civil rights era and Roots miniseries? *
> 
> Third, am I REALLY suppose to believe that no one had a gun that hair shop?  No one - not even the voodoo queen herself or her henchmen/staff?  And that despite the sound gun shots going off, Marie would just appear right in front of Hank?
> 
> Even the scene in Luke's hospital room was "weird".  *This whole episode made no sense at all.  It was a sloppy way to bring Marie and Fiona together.  Ryan could have done a lot better than this.*



Sloppy! I do not care what Ryan Murphy is trying to evoke, but Delphine will forever get dust from me. And her tears over the civil rights footage, bish please. After she killed and bled an innocent baby???? Oh, ok.


----------



## Kansashalo

kristinized said:


> Yeah, not a great episode. Ita with you all about Queenie & Marie. Murphy had to use slavery & racism this season but he should have done the topic right instead if just a gimmick for Marie's character.
> 
> A friend suggested that maybe Luke is the Surpreme, Fiona started getting sick when he moved in. His family could be descendants, & perhaps that's why his mom is so über religious - she knows that it runs in their family? Idk




Now THIS would be a twist!


----------



## Sinarta

I think Queenie is hurt because she was shot by someone else with a silver witch bullet, but not dead. This will probably be the first time she feels pain.


----------



## Ladybug09

Kansashalo said:


> Now THIS would be a twist!



Sure would.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Last night I finished up watching season 2....whoa! I enjoyed it!


----------



## Kansashalo

Guess who's back this week?


----------



## Catsandbags

So excited!


----------



## Kansashalo

Me too!


----------



## chowlover2

+2!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Yes..about time!


----------



## Ladybug09

Yeah!


----------



## lucywife

.


----------



## Shoegal30

Thank goodness.  Now that all this holiday nonsense is over, we can get back to what matters..lol


----------



## Sassys

Shoegal30 said:


> Thank goodness. Now that all this holiday nonsense is over, we can get back to what matters..lol


 
This!


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP




----------



## Kansashalo

Next season of AHS begins October 2014.    It looks creepy so I'm watching lol

*American Horror Story - Circus*


----------



## melissatrv

Circus ought to be good...always thought the circus was creepy!   

Is there new episodes of Coven this week?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Wednesday 9PM central time.


----------



## Kansashalo

Yes - I can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm all in for Circus! Zach Quinto is back! I know he was on Broadway and couldn't do Coven when it was filming.


----------



## Ladybug09

melissatrv said:


> Circus ought to be good...always thought the circus was creepy!
> 
> Is there new episodes of Coven this week?



Ewwww, my Mom HATES clowns! Lol


----------



## sthrncin

Circus!! Awesome. And Zachary Quinto will be back!!


----------



## sthrncin

chowlover2 said:


> I'm all in for Circus! Zach Quinto is back! I know he was on Broadway and couldn't do Coven when it was filming.




I have missed him so much on Coven. Can't wait to see him back!


----------



## Catsandbags

Kansashalo said:


> Next season of AHS begins October 2014.    It looks creepy so I'm watching lol
> 
> *American Horror Story - Circus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> th04.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/f/2013/354/d/c/american_horror_story___circus__teaser_poster_2__by_ludingirra-d6ymedj.jpg
> 
> th04.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/f/2013/354/4/4/american_horror_story___circus__teaser_poster__by_ludingirra-d6yme56.jpg
> 
> data2.whicdn.com/images/94797743/large.jpg




this will be so good! circuses are already creepy!


----------



## EMMY

chowlover2 said:


> +2!


 
+3 !!!!!!:d


----------



## Kansashalo

Catsandbags said:


> this will be so good! circuses are already creepy!



I know what you mean.


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> Next season of AHS begins October 2014.  It looks creepy so I'm watching lol
> 
> *American Horror Story - Circus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> th04.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/f/2013/354/d/c/american_horror_story___circus__teaser_poster_2__by_ludingirra-d6ymedj.jpg
> 
> th04.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/f/2013/354/4/4/american_horror_story___circus__teaser_poster__by_ludingirra-d6yme56.jpg
> 
> data2.whicdn.com/images/94797743/large.jpg





NO, not clowns!!! I despise clowns!!

Angela and Kathy are back


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Kansashalo said:


> Next season of AHS begins October 2014.    It looks creepy so I'm watching lol
> 
> *American Horror Story - Circus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> th04.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/f/2013/354/d/c/american_horror_story___circus__teaser_poster_2__by_ludingirra-d6ymedj.jpg
> 
> th04.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/f/2013/354/4/4/american_horror_story___circus__teaser_poster__by_ludingirra-d6yme56.jpg
> 
> data2.whicdn.com/images/94797743/large.jpg




Apart from the "Urgh Emma Roberts..." I'm looking forward to it! Now I feel a bit nostalgic thinking about Carnivale (that TV show was everything, so upset when it got cancelled!)....


----------



## gemini582

Sassys said:


> NO, not clowns!!! I despise clowns!!
> 
> Angela and Kathy are back




That's the first think I thought of. Creepy clowns.


----------



## Sweetpea83

For some reason clowns don't bother me..I remember watching the movie _It  _as a kid and giggling when the clown came out.


----------



## Catsandbags

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Apart from the "Urgh Emma Roberts..." I'm looking forward to it! Now I feel a bit nostalgic thinking about Carnivale (that TV show was everything, so upset when it got cancelled!)....



Totally like carnivale! I was just thinking that!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

OOoooooh creepy! Love it!


----------



## Kansashalo

It's time ladies and gents.....


----------



## chowlover2

I'm here!


----------



## Catsandbags

Angela Basset is serving voodoo realness. She is one of my favorites!


----------



## chowlover2

Stevie Nicks!


----------



## Catsandbags

chowlover2 said:


> Stevie Nicks!



amazing!


----------



## chowlover2

That Madison!


----------



## chowlover2

I am loving Fiona and Marie tonight!


----------



## gemini582

Stevie should be in every episode. Love her voice. Misty is dumb as dirt and it would have been nice if they drowned Madison instead of Nan.


----------



## AlovesJ

This episode was crazy! So much happened.


----------



## sunglow

chowlover2 said:


> I am loving Fiona and Marie tonight!


I love them as a team!


----------



## NY_Mami

I must be the only one hoping for Madison to be the Supreme... She is one ruthless HEFFA... and that is the epitome of a witch IMHO...


----------



## NY_Mami

Ladybug09 said:


> Ewwww, my Mom HATES clowns! Lol



If I were you I would be putting clown masks all around the kitchen cupboards... hehehehe hehehe...


----------



## tatsu_k

i think its interesting how they twist for every young witch to come out with new powers every other episode, at this point  anyone can be a supreme. 

And uhh, i feel so bad for Cordelia, looks like shes having one bad thing after another, if i would have same problems as her, i would probably use my powers to create some hard azz liquor and crawl in a dark corner


----------



## Ladybug09

I miss Nan. She better come back.


----------



## EMMY

sunglow said:


> I love them as a team!


 

ITA!!!!!!!!!!! I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## EMMY

Loved the episode but man now I'm totally confused..so much happened...so many unanswered questions!! I'm intrigued how that devil voodoo guy couldn't take Fiona's soul b/c she didn't have one (??!!)...Soooooooooooo glad this is back on..I think I went into withdrawal!!!

Anyone know how many more episodes there are?


----------



## Catsandbags

Fiona and Marie are amazing. Is misty dead or just injured and hidden?


----------



## Belle49

Kansashalo said:


> Next season of AHS begins October 2014.    It looks creepy so I'm watching lol
> 
> *American Horror Story - Circus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> th04.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/f/2013/354/d/c/american_horror_story___circus__teaser_poster_2__by_ludingirra-d6ymedj.jpg
> 
> th04.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/f/2013/354/4/4/american_horror_story___circus__teaser_poster__by_ludingirra-d6yme56.jpg
> 
> data2.whicdn.com/images/94797743/large.jpg





And this is where I jump off. I am DEATHLY afraid of clowns, can't do it lol


----------



## Sassys

gemini582 said:


> Stevie should be in every episode. Love her voice. Misty is dumb as dirt and it would have been nice if they drowned Madison instead of Nan.


 
Madison isn't pure.


----------



## gemini582

Sassys said:


> Madison isn't pure.




I know. I just hate her.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I want to see more of them taking down the witch hunters..


----------



## Sinarta

At this point, I think Cordiela is the Supreme. The young witches only think they are because Misty Day came onto the scene. Seems it will be the least person everyone is expecting. Fiona stated the new supreme is making her weak and need to get rid of her, they are only focusing on the young witches and not everyone else. I think the redhead know that Cordiela is the new supreme, the reason why she gave her eyesight back and is sticking with her.


----------



## Nishi621

Sinarta said:


> At this point, I think Cordiela is the Supreme. The young witches only think they are because Misty Day came onto the scene. Seems it will be the least person everyone is expecting. Fiona stated the new supreme is making her weak and need to get rid of her, they are only focusing on the young witches and not everyone else. I think the redhead know that Cordiela is the new supreme, the reason why she gave her eyesight back and is sticking with her.




Ooh, interesting theory...............................................



BTW, I'm hearing that American Horror Circus is just a rumor and all the promos and signs we are seeing online were made by fans and that nothing has truly been decided. I did a Google search and that is what I found out.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Nishi621 said:


> BTW, I'm hearing that American Horror Circus is just a rumor and all the promos and signs we are seeing online were made by fans and that nothing has truly been decided. I did a Google search and that is what I found out.


Interesting! My first thought when I saw the promos was that it seemed early for them to be putting out the theme. If I remember correctly, they didn't let out the coven theme until after asylum was over.


----------



## chowlover2

I am wondering what they are doing with Queenie, was hoping they would address that last night.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sinarta said:


> At this point, I think Cordiela is the Supreme. The young witches only think they are because Misty Day came onto the scene. Seems it will be the least person everyone is expecting. Fiona stated the new supreme is making her weak and need to get rid of her, they are only focusing on the young witches and not everyone else. I think the redhead know that Cordiela is the new supreme, the reason why she gave her eyesight back and is sticking with her.



Myrtle was the one who suggested Misty was the new Supreme.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I miss Nan. She better come back.


 
How can you miss her, when she was on last night lol


----------



## pinkstars

Ladybug09 said:


> Myrtle was the one who suggested Misty was the new Supreme.



I think it's so Fiona can focus on ridding of the young ones and throwing Fiona off of Cordelia. I agree with Myrtle, she knows Cordelia is the next supreme.

Funny how when the mentioning of the next supreme could be any one of the young witches, all of a sudden their powers increased and anyone now (if Emma Roberts' character can do it, any of them can) can bring back the dead. lol

That eerie music Myrtle was playing brings back season two with the whole spaceship thing. I was in my room, in the dark, by myself...I wasn't too thrilled. Scared the bejesus out of me, especially when Pappa shadow first appeared.


----------



## azsun

Catsandbags said:


> Fiona and Marie are amazing. Is misty dead or just injured and hidden?




In last night's episode Misty said she had plans in place for her resurrection, should she die.

So...I'm guessing she isn't gone for good!


----------



## Sassys

What exactly was the point of Stevie Nicks?


----------



## Nishi621

Sassys said:


> What exactly was the point of Stevie Nicks?



For Fiona to get in good with Misty. Misty idolizes Stevie Nicks


----------



## LavenderIce

Nishi621 said:


> Ooh, interesting theory...............................................
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm hearing that American Horror Circus is just a rumor and all the promos and signs we are seeing online were made by fans and that nothing has truly been decided. I did a Google search and that is what I found out.





CourtneyMc22 said:


> Interesting! My first thought when I saw the promos was that it seemed early for them to be putting out the theme. If I remember correctly, they didn't let out the coven theme until after asylum was over.



ITA.  It's too early.  The promos almost look legit.    But, maybe there is some basis for all those rumors.


----------



## LavenderIce

chowlover2 said:


> I am wondering what they are doing with Queenie, was hoping they would address that last night.



Me too.  



azsun said:


> In last night's episode Misty said she had plans in place for her resurrection, should she die.
> 
> So...I'm guessing she isn't gone for good!



I hope not.  I've grown fond of the twirling, shawl wearing swamp girl.



Ladybug09 said:


> I miss Nan. She better come back.



I read an interview where RM said she's not coming back.


----------



## chowlover2

LavenderIce said:


> ITA.  It's too early.  The promos almost look legit.    But, maybe there is some basis for all those rumors.


Wow, very interesting about fans putting it out. That said I would rather see Ryan Murphy do it at the Freakshow rather than the circus. Lots more to work with there.


----------



## ClassicFab

As much as I wanted them to hate each other, I liked Marie and Fiona working together last night! Fiona is NOTHING NICE! Goodness!

Does anyone know/speculate if Queenie will come back? My cousin and I were debating on whether she can heal herself if the injury isn't self-inflicted? I'm talking about the first shot and not when she shot herself.

I cannot wait for Misty to come back and get this bish together. Ugh!

And Poor Nan!! I hope she can see her boyfriend on the other side. Does this mean she goes to hell? She was a good witch


----------



## ClassicFab

gemini582 said:


> i know. I just hate her.



loooool!!!


----------



## ClassicFab

Sinarta said:


> At this point, I think Cordiela is the Supreme. The young witches only think they are because Misty Day came onto the scene. Seems it will be the least person everyone is expecting. Fiona stated the new supreme is making her weak and need to get rid of her, they are only focusing on the young witches and not everyone else. I think the redhead know that Cordiela is the new supreme, the reason why she gave her eyesight back and is sticking with her.





pinkstars said:


> I think it's so Fiona can focus on ridding of the young ones and throwing Fiona off of Cordelia. I agree with Myrtle, she knows Cordelia is the next supreme.
> 
> Funny how when the mentioning of the next supreme could be any one of the young witches, all of a sudden their powers increased and anyone now (if Emma Roberts' character can do it, any of them can) can bring back the dead. lol
> 
> That eerie music Myrtle was playing brings back season two with the whole spaceship thing. I was in my room, in the dark, by myself...I wasn't too thrilled. Scared the bejesus out of me, especially when Pappa shadow first appeared.



Ooooh interesting theories ladies! I am so caught up in the hoopla, I never really considered Cordelia. 

The Shadow Man reminds me of that character from the Princess and the Frog


----------



## ILuvShopping

so i guess they're just killing everyone off now??  seems a little sudden.


----------



## LavenderIce

ClassicFab said:


> As much as I wanted them to hate each other, I liked Marie and Fiona working together last night! Fiona is NOTHING NICE! Goodness!
> 
> Does anyone know/speculate if Queenie will come back? My cousin and I were debating on whether she can heal herself if the injury isn't self-inflicted? I'm talking about the first shot and not when she shot herself.
> 
> I cannot wait for Misty to come back and get this bish together. Ugh!
> 
> And Poor Nan!! I hope she can see her boyfriend on the other side. Does this mean she goes to hell? She was a good witch




RM tweeted a behind the scenes pic of the cast on set.  Gabby was there. Not sure of the logistics though.


----------



## LavenderIce

ILuvShopping said:


> so i guess they're just killing everyone off now??  seems a little sudden.




Yeah, if you go by the previous seasons, everyone starts dropping like flies from here on out.


----------



## chowlover2

Does anyone know how many episodes are left?


----------



## lucywife

Nan is in hell, so Marie can keep the little baby to herself? Wouldn't she have to give the baby to this yellow eyed dude next year anyway since he takes souls of the ones she loves, or this was the condition for Fiona and Marie only has to provide the innocent? The first soul he took was of her child...
Fiona and Marie are going to wipe out every young witch and Fiona is cured, but what's the point? She's not immortal and it defeats the whole purpose of her union with Marie. Why is she pissed at Cordelia then...my head is spinning already. Lol 
I think Misty will come back, she's not dead, just unconscious.


----------



## NY_Mami

Sassys said:


> What exactly was the point of Stevie Nicks?



That's what I wanna know...


----------



## NY_Mami

lucywife said:


> Nan is in hell, so Marie can keep the little baby to herself? Wouldn't she have to give the baby to this yellow eyed dude next year anyway since he takes souls of the ones she loves, or this was the condition for Fiona and Marie only has to provide the innocent? The first soul he took was of her child...
> Fiona and Marie are going to wipe out every young witch and Fiona is cured, but what's the point? She's not immortal and it defeats the whole purpose of her union with Marie. Why is she pissed at Cordelia then...my head is spinning already. Lol
> I think Misty will come back, she's not dead, just unconscious.



I don't think she is in hell...


----------



## chowlover2

My fav part of the night was when Fiona tried to make a pact with the devil but couldn't because she had no soul! LOL!


----------



## NY_Mami

chowlover2 said:


> My fav part of the night was when Fiona tried to make a pact with the devil but couldn't because she had no soul! LOL!



Waste of time....


----------



## Kansashalo

chowlover2 said:


> My fav part of the night was when Fiona tried to make a pact with the devil but couldn't because she had no soul! LOL!




I know!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> How can you miss her, when she was on last night lol



No I mean from the dead....


----------



## Ladybug09

LavenderIce said:


> Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not.  I've grown fond of the twirling, shawl wearing swamp girl.
> 
> 
> 
> I read an interview where RM said she's not coming back.



Ahhh, I liked her. &#128558;


----------



## Ladybug09

lucywife said:


> Nan is in hell, so Marie can keep the little baby to herself? Wouldn't she have to give the baby to this yellow eyed dude next year anyway since he takes souls of the ones she loves, or this was the condition for Fiona and Marie only has to provide the innocent? The first soul he took was of her child...
> Fiona and Marie are going to wipe out every young witch and Fiona is cured, but what's the point? She's not immortal and it defeats the whole purpose of her union with Marie. Why is she pissed at Cordelia then...my head is spinning already. Lol
> I think Misty will come back, she's not dead, just unconscious.




Fiona is pissed at CorDelia because, because of for weakness and falling in love with that guy, she invited the witch hunters into their private sanctum. And the witch hunters can wipe out their entire race.





chowlover2 said:


> My fav part of the night was when Fiona tried to make a pact with the devil but couldn't because she had no soul! LOL!



Hilarious!!!! I was like, Well damn...&#128515;


----------



## AlovesJ

Sassys said:


> What exactly was the point of Stevie Nicks?



Right? I thought it was totally out of place.


----------



## lucywife

Ladybug09 said:


> Fiona is pissed at CorDelia because, because of for weakness and falling in love with that guy, she invited the witch hunters into their private sanctum. And *the witch hunters can wipe out their entire race*.


Isn't she about to do the same? Every time she'll get more wrinkles or a flu, she'll go out and kill some "innocent" young witch. She's obsessed with youth and power, was eager to give out her own daughter.
Actually, maybe Pappa (don't know how to spell his name correctly), didn't want to take her soul because she is so decayed and a monster? I do believe she has one, the opposite of innocent though. He's not interested in garbage like that lol 

*NY_Mami* where else can he take her? 
Maybe she'll come back to kick Fiona's butt one day.
And Queenie is gone now too.


----------



## Sassys

AlovesJ said:


> Right? I thought it was totally out of place.



Complete waste of story line. Also, Steve Nicks voice has always annoyed me


----------



## Kansashalo

Sassys said:


> What exactly was the point of Stevie Nicks?



Fiona had introduced her as a witch so I 'thought' there would be more of a story line involving her than just singing. 

And why is Papa Legba a coke head? 

I will miss Nan though although if she could read minds (and had mind control), why didn't she know that Fiona and Maria were coming to kill her?


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> Fiona had introduced her as a witch so I 'thought' there would be more of a story line involving her than just singing.
> 
> And why is Papa Legba a coke head?
> 
> *I will miss Nan though although if she could read minds (and had mind control), why didn't she know that Fiona and Maria were coming to kill her*?



Exactly!!!


----------



## lucywife

Kansashalo said:


> Fiona had introduced her as a witch so I 'thought' there would be more of a story line involving her than just singing.
> 
> And why is Papa Legba a coke head?
> 
> I will miss Nan though although if she could read minds (and had mind control), *why didn't she know that Fiona and Maria were coming to kill her?*



That's another twist I can't understand. 
Maybe because they are stronger witches than she is (was)?


----------



## Catsandbags

lucywife said:


> That's another twist I can't understand.
> Maybe because they are stronger witches than she is (was)?



I think part of Nan's downfall (and actually any of the other witches) is that she thought she was the supreme and she became very cocky... Maybe becoming less careful? Same thing happened withMadison originally and then the fleetwood witch.


----------



## LavenderIce

Catsandbags said:


> I think part of Nan's downfall (and actually any of the other witches) is that she thought she was the supreme and she became very cocky... Maybe becoming less careful? Same thing happened withMadison originally and then the fleetwood witch.




You have a point about the cockiness. The only ones who haven't shown cockiness IMO, are Zoe and Cordelia. They seem to have the best interest of the coven at heart, not focusing on the status and power that being supreme has.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

lucywife said:


> That's another twist I can't understand.





lucywife said:


> Maybe because they are stronger witches than she is (was)?



Well they are stronger Witches. Only that Marie was probably containing herself when Nan was holding the baby, and Fiona told Nan to give the baby back or she'll make her do it... Fiona can probably block Nan's powers, since I don't recall Nan reading/hearing her thoughts at some point...


----------



## sdkitty

Ladybug09 said:


> Ahhh, I liked her. &#55357;&#56878;


 
I like her too
I was saying out loud "no" when that ***** tricked her into getting buried


----------



## Catsandbags

LavenderIce said:


> You have a point about the cockiness. The only ones who haven't shown cockiness IMO, are Zoe and Cordelia. They seem to have the best interest of the coven at heart, not focusing on the status and power that being supreme has.



Totally agree about Zoe and Cordelia


----------



## tatsu_k

For me Steve Nicks had exactly same point as Ax man which is NONE.  i feel like girls are gaining powers out of random, not like they study or do research, maybe they all kinda suck powers out of Fiona. Like Zoe with zombie battle. That was like 4-5 episodes ago, and nothing much happened with her since. Or Nan with ability to control other people actions. Or Madison? Maybe in the end there will be no supreme and Fiona will just die.  Also, i almost did not understand a word that voodoo guy was saying...  

 where was the crazy guy they glued together,? 

anyway, there are 3 episodes left and i just wish for them not squish everything together in the last one.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

tatsu_k said:


> For me Steve Nicks had exactly same point as Ax man which is NONE.  i feel like girls are gaining powers out of random, not like they study or do research, maybe they all kinda suck powers out of Fiona. Like Zoe with zombie battle. That was like 4-5 episodes ago, and nothing much happened with her since. Or Nan with ability to control other people actions. Or Madison? Maybe in the end there will be no supreme and Fiona will just die.  Also, i almost did not understand a word that voodoo guy was saying...
> 
> where was the crazy guy they glued together,?
> 
> anyway, there are 3 episodes left and i just wish for them not squish everything together in the last one.



Well Ax man so far he has a bit of a point, he's Fiona's love or whatever Fiona is holding onto to feel alive and loved... Stevie Nicks, the writers put it just for the audience and songs... because other than that she really didn't bring anything special to Misty, she was close to give up that scarf or whatever that was...

Indeed, FrankenKyle what's his point as well? Fiona kinda fixed him up a little but since then, still don't see what is his purpose?

....


----------



## Sinarta

Maybe the girls' powers are coming out because they really get to use then now. While they were home, they were just figuring out they had some type of power, beginning of school, Cordiela taught them as students and didn't check to see if they even had any other powers, just to control then, don't use then in public and stay low key. Now since so much has happened, the girls have basically taught themselves, became powerful on their own.


----------



## Samia

I don't know this season is not as great as season 2. I feel the story is not well put together IMO


----------



## melissatrv

Oh yikes did I miss an episode?  I did not think they were back from hiatus yet


----------



## sthrncin

melissatrv said:


> Oh yikes did I miss an episode?  I did not think they were back from hiatus yet



Just Wednesday, that was the first night back.


----------



## sdkitty

this season started out really horrifying
it seems to be running out of steam now


----------



## Sweetpea83

melissatrv said:


> Oh yikes did I miss an episode?  I did not think they were back from hiatus yet



If you have an iPhone..you can buy it on iTunes for $1.99.


----------



## bagshopr

This season had so much promise- New Orleans, witches- but I have found it incredibly slow and tedious.  I'm disappointed and hope the last few episodes change my mind.


----------



## tatsu_k

melissatrv said:


> Oh yikes did I miss an episode?  I did not think they were back from hiatus yet


they re-show last week's episodes after the new one every time, maybe you can catch it up then. I missed one episode, so i had to let go 10PM episode so that i could watch last weeks first and then the new one, so i think i stayed up til 2AM lol


----------



## ILuvShopping

i agree with other people, it started out good but now it just seems to be all over the place.
and what the hell happened to the guy they patched back together and brought back to life???  if that wasn't the most worthless storyline.... especially after they hyped another love story between those two.


----------



## Sassys

Samia said:


> I don't know this season is not as great as season 2. I feel the story is not well put together IMO



Agree. I find myself reading and watching it.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

ILuvShopping said:


> i agree with other people, it started out good but now it just seems to be all over the place.
> and what the hell happened to the guy they patched back together and brought back to life???  if that wasn't the most worthless storyline.... especially after they hyped another love story between those two.


I was thinking about this the other day....did they ever wrap it up at all? I can't remember, ha! I think the last time I remember seeing him he was up in one of the bedrooms playing a computer game..


----------



## ILuvShopping

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I was thinking about this the other day....did they ever wrap it up at all? I can't remember, ha! I think the last time I remember seeing him he was up in one of the bedrooms playing a computer game..



i think the last time we saw him was when fiona "fixed" him and they girls walked in on them playing cards at the kitchen table and he was back to normal.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

ILuvShopping said:


> i think the last time we saw him was when fiona "fixed" him and they girls walked in on them playing cards at the kitchen table and he was back to normal.


oh yeah, forgot about that. Thank you!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

I'm happy I don't make TV shows nowadays - the audience seems impossible to please!!

I still tune in and am excited for the show, even if we have some loose ends floating right now - I have faith and I still love the show.


----------



## Kansashalo

Well I'm here tonight!


----------



## chowlover2

Me too!


----------



## Catsandbags

Hi! I'm here!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Me 3!


----------



## chowlover2

Tonight's episode is totally creeping me out!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cordelia...dang!


----------



## Catsandbags

The whole Benadryl thing had me laughing


----------



## Sweetpea83

^LOL, me too!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Did I hear right...next episode is the season finale?


----------



## LostStarfish

Sweetpea83 said:


> Did I hear right...next episode is the season finale?




There are 2 episodes left. The finale is on the 29th.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ah okay..thanks!


----------



## NY_Mami

Why did Queenie reattach that heffa's body???...


----------



## EMMY

^ Yeah....Still wondering how she did that...

Last night's episode was wierd for me....so many scenes where so many things happened!!! I think I sat stone still for a full minute after the eye stabbing..OMG...OMG.....totally freaked me out...wondering how Fiona's cancer is doing....I hate when they don't address 'hanging' issues in every episode....

I totally wish this show ran all the time..I just love it...!!!


----------



## Belle49

I fell asleep lol


----------



## Nishi621

I've got to know, what happened with Cordelia?


----------



## EMMY

^ Yeah I wasn't too enthused with it....When it eneded I was like huh..OK....I wasn't left with that intense feeling of:  OMG I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS NEXT WEEK!!!!!!!!....I mean I love the show..just was kinda confused about what went down....almost like too much crammed in one episode..


----------



## ILuvShopping

Belle49 said:


> I fell asleep lol



I almost did!!!
about halfway through I wanted to go to bed but figured I might as well stick it out.


----------



## Samia

Agreed too much crammed in one episode, the previous few had nothing much going on and the writers decided to cram this one. And yes I was getting sleepy too


----------



## Sinarta

The writers have done this with all three season, cram everything in the last couple of episodes with the last episode being kinda like a life after. I'm ok with that. There was a lot going on in last night's episode but I still watched. Cordiela, I guess she liked her power of being blind where she could read everyone. Cant remember names but I guess the witch that ran away with Frankenstien will be the supreme.


----------



## EMMY

Sinarta said:


> The writers have done this with all three season, cram everything in the last couple of episodes with the last episode being kinda like a life after. I'm ok with that. There was a lot going on in last night's episode but I still watched. Cordiela, I guess she liked her power of being blind where she could read everyone. Cant remember names but I guess the witch that ran away with Frankenstien will be the supreme.


 
LMAO great post!!!! Interesting view...can't wait to see if it pans out...still chuckling..Frankenstein..


----------



## Kansashalo

This episode was ok but whatever. lol  I'm here until the end.


----------



## Nishi621

Did not like this week's episode at all! Just blood, blood, blood, no points made. And, Cordelia bugs the s--t out of me. She has no back bone and no skills. ugh


----------



## lucywife

Sinarta said:


> The writers have done this with all three season, cram everything in the last couple of episodes with the last episode being kinda like a life after. I'm ok with that. There was a lot going on in last night's episode but I still watched. Cordiela, I guess she liked her power of being blind where she could read everyone. *Cant remember names but I guess the witch that ran away with Frankenstien will be the supreme.*


I think so too.
She (I think) is the only one who is not impressed with the "supreme" title btw. 
I'm glad Queenie is back, but I also think they're going to bring Misty, at least from the next episode preview it looks like she's in.
Regarding the plot, they've lost me completely.


----------



## chowlover2

This season has been all over the place, not up to standards of first 2 seasons. I almost think they have an embarrassment of riches actor wise. And not wanting to snub them the plots are not fully drawn out. I almost think they could have done a Coven season 1 and 2. Spend more time developing their storylines so it is not so slapdash. I'm here to the end, but hope they do a better job with season 4.


----------



## Shoegal30

So&#8230;I managed to get caught up on the last eps that I missed and all I can say is wow.  Them killing Nan for Papa Legbo?  And why is Papa Legbo a coke head? LOL..Not sure of the point in that, considering Marie already stole the baby from the hospital.  Is she going to play Mommy now, or was that the plan before the ghost knocked her out?  What makes Cordelia so sure that the 2d sight will come back just because the gouged out her own eyes?  I'm also not sure why Zoe thinks that she is going to have a happily ever after with her Ken doll.  

I'm not familiar with the series considering this is the first season that I've watched but if they cram tons of action into the last 3 eps, I don't think I will mind!


----------



## 8seventeen19

chowlover2 said:


> This season has been all over the place, not up to standards of first 2 seasons. I almost think they have an embarrassment of riches actor wise. And not wanting to snub them the plots are not fully drawn out. I almost think they could have done a Coven season 1 and 2. Spend more time developing their storylines so it is not so slapdash. I'm here to the end, but hope they do a better job with season 4.



I agree. They could've done this series much more justice if it were two seasons. It started out so promising and now I'm just sort of meh.


----------



## Belle49

I will say Emma Roberts plays a ***** so well


----------



## ClassicFab

I liked the last episode. I want to see what happens with Marie, because I know she will not stand for this. One of my friends believes they are all possess a power of the supreme and when united they are the supreme. Idk about that!


----------



## ClassicFab

Its Wednesday, witches!!

Oooh Daulphine! I hope you get your just desserts!


----------



## Catsandbags

evil woman , but I just love kathy bates!


----------



## Catsandbags

Myrtle and the Halston reference . She is amazing.


----------



## chowlover2

That was an episode! I didn't even think about posting, was mesmerized from start to finish! Can't wait til next week to see how it wraps up!


----------



## melissatrv

ClassicFab said:


> I liked the last episode. I want to see what happens with Marie, because I know she will not stand for this. One of my friends believes they are all possess a power of the supreme and when united they are the supreme. Idk about that!


  That is an interesting perspective.  I sort of thought that raising the dead was the ultimate power but all of a sudden everyone can seem to do it at the drop of a hat.  Honestly I cannot even wager on who I think the next Supreme was.  

Too bad about Fiona and the ax man.  Not sure why she betrayed him as I thought they were good together


----------



## EMMY

Holy crap..last night!!!! I didn't want Fiona to die...I knew she prob would..but still...was she leaving b/c she knew she was going to die soon? I can't even fathom who will be the next supreme...totally peeved next week is the last episode..I serioulsy crave this show lol!


----------



## ILuvShopping

interesting twist on how fiona dies.  you think the entire season she will die of cancer and then she doesn't!

was this episode produced/directed by someone different?  it just seemed different - like someone else said, mesmerizing almost.

next week is the finale right?


----------



## Nishi621

Oh, I have this week's on DVR, I thought this was the last one! Glad to hear it wasn't. Excited to watch it now


----------



## Sassys

Holy Sh$t I totally blanked out yesterday and forgot to watch. The snow in NYC is getting to my brain.


----------



## sthrncin

Great episode!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree!


----------



## Kansashalo

Great episode - especially the end and with Papa Legbo.  Knowing Dephine and Marie's fate in hell made me wonder about Nan and what she's doing in hell to keep busy?   Anyway, I think it was also interesting to see what people feared the most (their personal hell)::

_- Queenie's hell was being stuck working at the fast food place 
- Delphine's hell was having the torture she did on others, done to herself.
- Marie's hell was never being able to make up for what she did to Delphine and her family._

I'm not surprised things didn't work out between Fiona and the Ax man.  Papa Legbo told us that she didn't have a soul so of course she could care less about how anyone else feels.




Catsandbags said:


> Myrtle and the Halston reference . She is amazing.



OMG!  Whoever writes for the character Myrtle is awesome!  She has the most interesting quips.



EMMY said:


> Holy crap..last night!!!! I didn't want Fiona to die...I knew she prob would..but still...was she leaving b/c she knew she was going to die soon? I can't even fathom who will be the next supreme...totally peeved next week is the last episode..I serioulsy crave this show lol!



Originally, Fiona's plan was to kill EVERYONE (including Cordelia) which would have guaranteed that she killed the next supreme.  With the future supreme dead, Fiona would have gotten her health/youth back and would have lived fine for another 30 years or so (until the next future supreme comes along). 

So after killing everyone, FIona was going to fly off into the sunset and begin her new life.


----------



## LavenderIce

Belle49 said:


> I will say Emma Roberts plays a ***** so well



She does!  She's so good at it, she had me yelling at the TV for Misty to kick her butt harder.  I liked that scene a little too much.  

ETA:  Myrtle does have the best lines!  My favorite was "Don't be a hater" a couple episodes ago.


----------



## azsun

It will be interesting to see how this all plays out next week.

So...you all think Fiona is really dead?  My first thought was Fiona somehow planted those memories with the ax man (with or without his help/knowledge), so Cordelia would "see" them and think her dead.  Then the ax man took the fall for Fiona when they killed him.


----------



## LavenderIce

azsun said:


> It will be interesting to see how this all plays out next week.
> 
> So...you all think Fiona is really dead?  My first thought was Fiona somehow planted those memories with the ax man (with or without his help/knowledge), so Cordelia would "see" them and think her dead.  Then the ax man took the fall for Fiona when they killed him.



Well, not everyone stays dead on this show, so it will be interesting to see if Fiona is really dead.


----------



## sthrncin

I love Myrtle and her lines!! I go back and re watch episodes just to hear her lines!!&#128540;


----------



## sthrncin

LavenderIce said:


> Well, not everyone stays dead on this show, so it will be interesting to see if Fiona is really dead.




I was thinking that too. did he really feed her to the gators? Guess we'll find out next Wednesday. Wish it was gonna be a 2 hr finale .


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think she's dead. they had to tie up her story line and the ax man's somehow. 

why did he come back to the coven though i wonder?


----------



## melissatrv

ILuvShopping said:


> i think she's dead. they had to tie up her story line and the ax man's somehow.
> 
> why did he come back to the coven though i wonder?


 

Yeah that did not make sense to me


----------



## TinksDelite

sthrncin said:


> I love Myrtle and her lines!! I go back and re watch episodes just to hear her lines!!&#128540;


 
The line about Halston selling out to JCPenney cracked me up!


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Misty kicking the almighty ***** in of Madison was probably the best scene, it gave me life!


----------



## chowlover2

sthrncin said:


> I was thinking that too. did he really feed her to the gators? Guess we'll find out next Wednesday. Wish it was gonna be a 2 hr finale .


Me too! I don't know how they will tie everything up in one hour!


----------



## lucywife

azsun said:


> It will be interesting to see how this all plays out next week.
> 
> So...*you all think Fiona is really dead?*  My first thought was Fiona somehow planted those memories with the ax man (with or without his help/knowledge), so Cordelia would "see" them and think her dead.  Then the ax man took the fall for Fiona when they killed him.


 Well, she wasn't in the preview of next week episode, so I guess, yes, she's gone. Jessica Lange is probably sick and tired of this show lol
I knew Misty will come back, wouldn't make any sense if she'd didn't. She was burned before and managed to survive.


----------



## Ladybug09

azsun said:


> It will be interesting to see how this all plays out next week.
> 
> So...you all think Fiona is really dead?  My first thought was Fiona somehow planted those memories with the ax man (with or without his help/knowledge), so Cordelia would "see" them and think her dead.  Then the ax man took the fall for Fiona when they killed him.



I was wondering something like this too....just like Cordelia didn't read Misty's "killing" by Emma Roberts.


----------



## Ladybug09

TinksDelite said:


> The line about Halston selling out to JCPenney cracked me up!



I know right!!! I was like, where the heck did that come from!


----------



## Sweetpea83

ILuvShopping said:


> *i think she's dead.* they had to tie up her story line and the ax man's somehow.
> 
> why did he come back to the coven though i wonder?



I think so too.


----------



## Nishi621

He went back to the coven because he was angry at them. he feels they caused a lot of ruin in his life, including the whole bit with Fiona


----------



## LavenderIce

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Misty kicking the almighty ***** in of Madison was probably the best scene, it gave me life!



I loved it too!  I've never cheered so loud while watching this show.


----------



## Nishi621

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Misty kicking the almighty ***** in of Madison was probably the best scene, it gave me life!




Me too, I loved that! Hate Madison and loved when Misty said she didn't need magic to take care of her!! LOL


----------



## Kansashalo

ILuvShopping said:


> i think she's dead. they had to tie up her story line and the ax man's somehow.
> 
> why did he come back to the coven though i wonder?



I know !  And he ended up dying there just like he did over 100 years ago (and in the same manner too).


----------



## lucywife

Nishi621 said:


> He went back to the coven because he was angry at them. he feels they caused a lot of ruin in his life, including the whole bit with Fiona


 Yes, I believe that's why he went there.
Hopefully, he's gone for good, what an annoying character.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Kansashalo said:


> I know !  And he ended up dying there just like he did over 100 years ago (and in the same manner too).



oh yea!!!! i totally forgot that's how he originally died.


----------



## chowlover2

This past episode was how I imagined the whole season would be! Jam packed. I feel like it keep going off track with stories that didn't matter. I hope they get their momentum back for season 4. I feel like there were a lot of storylines that they could have done without. Kyle, Cordelia's husband, the axe man. I wanted to see the witches, Marie and Delphine. And I love me some Papa Legba, don't know why, he's just epitomizes voodoo and New Orleans...


----------



## ILuvShopping

Kyle's storyline was just stupid stupid stupid.  like they needed a reason to keep him in the series.  they hyped up him and that girl (i'm so terrible with names) way before the season started and i think it was just a major letdown.


----------



## chowlover2

ILuvShopping said:


> Kyle's storyline was just stupid stupid stupid.  like they needed a reason to keep him in the series.  they hyped up him and that girl (i'm so terrible with names) way before the season started and i think it was just a major letdown.


Agreed, and I love Evan as an actor, this was just a sucky role for him after the last 2 seasons.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I liked him a lot in season 2.


----------



## chowlover2

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^I liked him a lot in season 2.


Loved him first 2 seasons. This year, his character hasn't had to do much acting.


----------



## Kansashalo

Yeah, the whole Kyle storyline was not needed.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

chowlover2 said:


> And I love me some Papa Legba, don't know why, he's just epitomizes voodoo and New Orleans...


 
Creole accent..... ohhhhh yes. I could listen to him talk for hours!


----------



## chowlover2

sarahloveslouis said:


> Creole accent..... ohhhhh yes. I could listen to him talk for hours!


Me too!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

chowlover2 said:


> Me too!


 
On a side note - just found out Lance Reddick plays Papa Legba - I loved him on Fringe!! 

I thought the voice was familiar - so buttery and powerful at the same time!


----------



## tatsu_k

I actually liked Cordelia's husband part, there was intrigue there, one of few things that made me go whoa. 

we should take bets on who thinks who will be the next supreme


----------



## ClassicFab

Papa Legba sounds Jamaican to me. His character kind of reminds me a little of Ernie K. Doe. Weird. I can pick out the New Orleans accents, like the manager that was talking to Queenie in this past episode.

Kyle was definitely not needed this season. Like at all.


----------



## ClassicFab

tatsu_k said:


> I actually liked Cordelia's husband part, there was intrigue there, one of few things that made me go whoa.
> 
> we should take bets on who thinks who will be the next supreme



I have a theory but I don't want to be the laughing stock of this thread


----------



## Shoegal30

Just watched Weds ep, I do love the irony in Fiona's death.  And I'm glad she's gone because now we can get down to business.  I thoroughly enjoyed watching Misty slap Madison around like a lil rag doll, Lord knows she needed that!


----------



## Sassys

Shoegal30 said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed watching Misty slap Madison around like a lil rag doll, Lord knows she needed that!



Agree! When. Madison said she hits like a girl, I laughed and said that is one girl who is beating your a$$.

Confused, why didn't Fiona use her powers against Axeman???


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed, and I love Evan as an actor, this was just a sucky role for him after the last 2 seasons.



Agree. Really liked him in season 2


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> Agree! When. Madison said she hits like a girl, I laughed and said that is one girl who is beating your a$$.
> 
> *Confused, why didn't Fiona use her powers against Axeman*???


 Right. I didn't get that either. She could kill all the witches without him anyway.


----------



## mee4

^ I asked that, too. Then again, there are a lot of gaps in this season of why, if they are such strong witches with certain powers, they didn't do this or that. My answer is that it's all about what's convenient for the storyline-- but that could it said about a lot of series.

Although I agree Kyle's role was lackluster, I love him and Zoe together (especially the first season). I'm always rooting for them. They are the only presence of pure love in this season (axeman seemed more obsessed with Fiona).


----------



## ClassicFab

But is the axeman really dead, if he was killed previously? Now I am confused about that.


----------



## lucywife

^ His soul was trapped in the room where he was murdered the first time until one of them (Zoe, I think) released him and he was wandering around in his mortal body ever since.
I don't know if he is dead for good the second time. Agree that all of it is very confusing.


----------



## azsun

I hope the season finale ties up a few loose ends, at least!  I'll probably still be scratching my head over a few things tho....LOL


----------



## Alice1979

Sassys said:


> Agree! When. Madison said she hits like a girl, I laughed and said that is one girl who is beating your a$$.
> 
> Confused, *why didn't Fiona use her powers against Axeman*???



I think the Axeman caught Fiona off guard. I remember in one of the flashbacks/visions, Fiona was saying "how could you do this to me?" Perhaps she had come to trust the Axeman a little too much.


----------



## Sassys

Alice1979 said:


> I think the Axeman caught Fiona off guard. I remember in one of the flashbacks/visions, Fiona was saying "how could you do this to me?" Perhaps she had come to trust the Axeman a little too much.



But why not use her powers when they were fighting on the bed. We have seen her throw people against the walls with her powers. Why no do that, to get him off of her. Makes no sense.


----------



## scattersunshine

I have a feeling we haven't seen the last of Fiona. She's been too strong of a force all season to be taken down like that. I agree loose ends need to be tied up. It looks like some witchlings aren't going to make it via 7 wonders next week!


----------



## Kansashalo

Sassys said:


> But why not use her powers when they were fighting on the bed. We have seen her throw people against the walls with her powers. Why no do that, to get him off of her. Makes no sense.



I don't think Fiona saw him as a threat as she knew that he loved her.  With her guard down, I don't think she realized that he would go from _*"I love you" *_to _*"I'm going to bury an axe in your back" *_in .005 seconds!


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> I don't think Fiona saw him as a threat as she knew that he loved her.  With her guard down, I don't think she realized that he would go from _*"I love you" *_to _*"I'm going to bury an axe in your back" *_in .005 seconds!



He was chocking her and she was yelling get off of me. Why not use your powers to get him off of you?


----------



## coronita

I forgot her name - Fiona's daughter -- anyway, remember she saw all the girls murdered by Fiona in her vision. Maybe she's not dead and she will come back. Maybe she's the only true supreme.


----------



## robotindisguise

ClassicFab said:


> I have a theory but I don't want to be the laughing stock of this thread



Kyle? I've heard a few people say they think it'll be him.


----------



## Ladybug09

I dont think Fi is dead.


----------



## kristinized

Ladybug09 said:


> I dont think Fi is dead.



I thin you're right, maybe the fight/ ax attack was staged to throw Cordelia and the coven off guard? Fiona knows that C can see by touching, what better way to make her think F is dead by having her touch the blood and see her be murdered? It had to look real, and F wouldn't care if the Axman survived or the witches killed him. If F is immortal, she probably could heal herself.

I wish there had been a better ending for Marie, though maybe she'll show up in the finale. I thought Queenie had tried to rescue her?


----------



## Alice1979

Sassys said:


> But why not use her powers when they were fighting on the bed. We have seen her throw people against the walls with her powers. Why no do that, to get him off of her. Makes no sense.



These are two very different instances. At the beginning when she broke off the cat fight between Madison and Zoe, she was still the supreme and those two girls were nothing but little girls with kitty magic. As the season progressed on, we see less and less of her power and more and more from the young witches. When she was with the Axeman at her final moments, her power has weakened severely and her reign of supremacy was coming to an end as the next supreme, whoever it'd be, was being revealed. On top of intoxication from drinking and her lust for the Axeman, I don't think she saw what was coming to her. I can't say I'm surprised to see she got what the Axeman did to her. Delphine and Marie got what they deserved, their hells where all their fears came to life. Why would Fiona's fate be any different? Soulless body at the bottom of the swamp...

I don't really hope to see Fiona back in the season finale. I'm looking forward to the seven wonders and who will emerge as the new supreme. But if Fiona did come back from the dead to perform the seven wonders and resume the next supreme, so be it.


----------



## Belle49

Can I watch this online? I missed last week


----------



## chowlover2

Alice1979 said:


> These are two very different instances. At the beginning when she broke off the cat fight between Madison and Zoe, she was still the supreme and those two girls were nothing but little girls with kitty magic. As the season progressed on, we see less and less of her power and more and more from the young witches. When she was with the Axeman at her final moments, her power has weakened severely and her reign of supremacy was coming to an end as the next supreme, whoever it'd be, was being revealed. On top of intoxication from drinking and her lust for the Axeman, I don't think she saw what was coming to her. I can't say I'm surprised to see she got what the Axeman did to her. Delphine and Marie got what they deserved, their hells where all their fears came to life. Why would Fiona's fate be any different? Soulless body at the bottom of the swamp...
> 
> I don't really hope to see Fiona back in the season finale. I'm looking forward to the seven wonders and who will emerge as the new supreme. But if Fiona did come back from the dead to perform the seven wonders and resume the next supreme, so be it.


Good post! I too think Fiona's powers diminished as the disease progressed. The only one I see as the next Supreme would be Zoe. She is the only one who does not seem to want the position. We'll find out tomorrow night!


----------



## lucywife

I also think it will be Zoe.
Not Kyle, he's a dude hello! What is he going to be - a supreme wizard?


----------



## chowlover2

lucywife said:


> i also think it will be zoe.
> Not kyle, he's a dude hello! What is he going to be - a supreme wizard?


roflmfao!


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

lucywife said:


> I also think it will be Zoe.
> Not Kyle, he's a dude hello! What is he going to be - a supreme wizard?



Oi why not? His blonde curls and big eyes can work! Nothing is impossible once back from the dead.


----------



## ClassicFab

robotindisguise said:


> Kyle? I've heard a few people say they think it'll be him.



No, lol. He's pretty much useless this season.

OK. Here goes...

I think the new Supreme is between Zoe and Cordelia. I think Zoe is rightfully the supreme and Myrtle picked up on that. But Myrtle wants Cordelia to be the supreme. So she told Zoe to leave. I think Cordelia has seen something that we haven't and is planning something. Because her vision of Fiona killing all of them does not make sense to me. If Fiona is so weak, how would she be able to pull off killing all the witches and absorbing their powers? And the axe man wasn't in her vision, so why would Cordelia care what happens to him? I think she went to him so that he could kill Fiona because she wants to, but couldn't follow through with the act.

Idk, just my thinking...not all fleshed out though. We shall see tomorrow!

And I am glad Papa Legba has Daulphine. Good bye you miserable bish!


----------



## EMMY

WOW...great posts here...I am SO psyched for tonight's episode...I do wish it was longer than an hour and the commercials didn't last so damn long...see everyone here in the am!!!!


----------



## Shoegal30

I'm so friggin excited for tonite's ep!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ugh..I'm going to miss the finale!! I need a dvr...


----------



## Sassys

I won't be home to watch it and will have to wait until tomorrow night. I have a Broadway show tonight and it ends at 10pm.


----------



## Shoegal30

Sassys said:


> I won't be home to watch it and will have to wait until tomorrow night. I have a Broadway show tonight and it ends at 10pm.


I need your problems.  So jelly that you live in NYC....


----------



## Sassys

Shoegal30 said:


> I need your problems.  So jelly that you live in NYC....



When you are born and raised here, it really isn't a big deal. Most of us, want to move and live someplace else (I dream of living the bicoastal life of here and LA).


----------



## Kansashalo

ClassicFab said:


> No, lol. He's pretty much useless this season.
> 
> OK. Here goes...
> 
> I think the new Supreme is between Zoe and Cordelia. I think Zoe is rightfully the supreme and Myrtle picked up on that. But Myrtle wants Cordelia to be the supreme. So she told Zoe to leave. I think Cordelia has seen something that we haven't and is planning something. Because her vision of Fiona killing all of them does not make sense to me. If Fiona is so weak, how would she be able to pull off killing all the witches and absorbing their powers? And the axe man wasn't in her vision, so why would Cordelia care what happens to him? I think she went to him so that he could kill Fiona because she wants to, but couldn't follow through with the act.
> 
> Idk, just my thinking...not all fleshed out though. We shall see tomorrow!
> 
> And I am glad Papa Legba has Daulphine. Good bye you miserable bish!



This is a good guess! 



Shoegal30 said:


> I'm so friggin excited for tonite's ep!



me neither!


----------



## Sassys

SPOILER ALERT! Witch will it be? American Horror Story opening credits may have revealed new Supreme prior to tonight's finale

Ding dong the witch is dead.
So who will be be crowned the new Supreme?
With the finale airing tonight, American Horror Story: Coven's opening credits may have revealed Jessica Lange's character's Supreme successor from the very beginning.

As the HuffingtonPost points out, some intrepid fans on Reddit noticed a possible revealing clue in Coven's opening credits.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...reme-prior-tonights-finale.html#ixzz2rpDyAfeg


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Urgh since I'm back to Europe I won't be able to watch it online before tomorrow


----------



## ClassicFab

Kansashalo said:


> This is a good guess!



Thank you!  Let's see if there's any truth to it lol! Heeeeeeeeere we *geaux*!!!!!


----------



## lucywife

Ok, now I'm thinking it's Queenie, she's way more mature than the other two and Misty is gone : (


----------



## ClassicFab

RYAN MURPHY!!!! Give me my MONEY!!!!


----------



## lucywife

Cordelia? She needs to revive Zoe. Yeeaaahh!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Ok...


----------



## Nishi621

NOT happy with this so far. are they kidding me with this ish? Cordelia? No way!! Something is up

aaaa, I was right!!!! Woe, lol


----------



## mee4

SO good. 'Nuf said.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Eh.


----------



## ClassicFab

Mixed feelings...I wanted a little scandal behind how Cordeli became Supreme. I mean they are witches afterall lol. But I love how Papa Legba got Fiona in the end. No one escapes him and they all must pay for their crimes on earth. 

I'ma need Ryan Murphy to consult with me next time though for a "Shout at the screen" ending.


----------



## Nishi621

UGH!! Not happy at all with this ending, not at all. they could have done such a better job. it all just seemed very blah. Quite disappointed in this ending


----------



## chowlover2

My fav part was Kyle and Madison. I liked the last 2 episodes, don't want to spoil for anyone on the West Coast. Overall, a lackluster season though. Hopefully next season Ryan will redeem himself. At least we now have The Americans to look forward too. For anyone who hasn't seen it, check it out!


----------



## sthrncin

Fiona's hell lol!!


----------



## gemini582

I laughed at Madison's version of hell. The finale was pretty anticlimactic. I loved all the actresses they used this season but as a whole it wasn't as good as the other two.


----------



## ClassicFab

Was that the same room from Asylum?


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> My fav part was Kyle and Madison. I liked the last 2 episodes, don't want to spoil for anyone on the West Coast. Overall, a lackluster season though. Hopefully next season Ryan will redeem himself. At least we now have The Americans to look forward too. For anyone who hasn't seen it, check it out!



I agree it was lackluster too. Most of us figured out who the supreme was going to be from day one. I'm glad that certain people did not become it. I did like the final wrap up of Fiona. I also love Myrtle shouting Balenciaga at the stake lol.


----------



## ClassicFab

gemini582 said:


> I laughed at Madison's version of hell. The finale was pretty anticlimactic. I loved all the actresses they used this season but as a whole it wasn't as good as the other two.



I agree, and they had the city of New Orleans as a back drop! New Orleans is a sexy city, so much culture and allure, there certainly could have been more done.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> I agree it was lackluster too. Most of us figured out who the supreme was going to be from day one. I'm glad that certain people did not become it. I did like the final wrap up of Fiona. I also love Myrtle shouting Balenciaga at the stake lol.


Yes!


----------



## tatsu_k

not reading your comments!! omg, my bff was at my house i said @ 11:11 you are out, she left and then her bf cldnt find her and i was running around finding her, once in my life im having a final episode and now i have to wait till 1:35 am cause ive missed half of it !!


----------



## sun.shyne

My husband caught the Balenciaga. Lol. I didn't know what she said. 

I wasn't overly impressed with the finale. I really didn't want to see Cordelia as the new Supreme. She got on my LAST nerve this season.


----------



## mee4

Am I the only one who loved Cordelia's style this season? Girl was working it.

I liked this season. It wasn't *all* blood, gore, torture, mutilation, and weirdness (i.e., season 2). It had relatable themes and good humor.


----------



## Kansashalo

ClassicFab said:


> RYAN MURPHY!!!! Give me my MONEY!!!!




Yassssss!!!!!!!! Where is your check? lol


Was I the only person that enjoyed seeing Kyle snuff out Madison?  That one scene redeemed his lack of storyline this season for me.


----------



## Kansashalo

sthrncin said:


> Fiona's hell lol!!




I know right!?!


----------



## Archipelago

I missed parts of it. What happened to Zoe?


----------



## Noah

"BALENCIAAAGAAA!" Lol!


----------



## sthrncin

Noah said:


> "BALENCIAAAGAAA!" Lol!




Lol!! I watched it over just to hear that again !!! Lol!!


----------



## Catsandbags

sthrncin said:


> Lol!! I watched it over just to hear that again !!! Lol!!



when we were watching it my boyfriend turned to me and said "Balenciaga?" he thought he was hearing things.


----------



## azsun

I enjoyed the finale, and to me...it tied everything up.

Was glad to see Madison die & stay dead  .  Wonder if the creepy guy will make her a doll again in his room?

I think Cordelia was the logical successor to her mother's 'throne' as Supreme, with Zoe & Queenie as her counsel, and Kyle as the house 'butler.'

Myrtle cracked me up to the end...._Balenciaga!_ 

I didn't think Fiona was dead, figured she would be in the season finale.  I love her version of hell...that little house...did you all catch it when she yelled "Is that knotty pine??"  I laughed out loud at that one too. 

All in all...I enjoyed this season and look forward to see what they will offer next year!


----------



## Shoegal30

I couldn't figure out what Myrtle said when she was on the stake!  I'm glad y'all knew!  I totally agree that this finale was lackluster.  It was very....happy ending for all, which I wasn't expecting.  Like, when Fiona and Cordelia were hugging and she died, I just knew that Fiona was going to grab the knife and stab her in the back but I guess not.  I was sad that Misty got stuck and didn't make it out but I was overjoyed when Kyle killed Madison!  As far as Fiona's hell, hilarious!


----------



## Sassys

Nishi621 said:


> UGH!! Not happy at all with this ending, not at all. they could have done such a better job. it all just seemed very blah. Quite disappointed in this ending



Agree! I knew from day one it was going to be Cordelia.  Also, once again, a witch gets chocked by a man and she can't use her powers to get him off of her. Come on! Madison was a powerful witch, but she couldn't move Kyle with her powers off of her.

There was no need for me to stay up and watch this after I got home from my show. Complete bore.


----------



## Sassys

Shoegal30 said:


> I couldn't figure out what Myrtle said when she was on the stake!  I'm glad y'all knew!  I totally agree that this finale was lackluster.  It was very....happy ending for all, which I wasn't expecting.  Like, when Fiona and Cordelia were hugging and she died,* I just knew that Fiona was going to grab the knife and stab her in the back but I guess not*.  I was sad that Misty got stuck and didn't make it out but I was overjoyed when Kyle killed Madison!  As far as Fiona's hell, hilarious!



Me too!


----------



## EMMY

I laughed my *** off too when she screamed 'Balenciaga'..too funny..

I enjoyed the show from an entertainment aspect but was disappointed in the ending as well..I think I was more disappointed that the whole season has ended!

This season was too choppy for me...the mini storylines didn't flow well and they just dropped off so what was the point...

Still...LOVE Jessica Lange...so pretty much whatever she does I am going to watch and ultimately enjoy...

Already can't wait until nxt season..


----------



## Kansashalo

Shoegal30 said:


> I couldn't figure out what Myrtle said when she was on the stake!  I'm glad y'all knew!  I totally agree that this finale was lackluster.  It was very....happy ending for all, which I wasn't expecting.  Like, when Fiona and Cordelia were hugging and she died, *I just knew that Fiona was going to grab the knife and stab her in the back but I guess not. * I was sad that Misty got stuck and didn't make it out but I was overjoyed when Kyle killed Madison!  As far as Fiona's hell, hilarious!



OMG I did too.  I was saying to myself _"don't hug her Cordelia! She's gonna stab you!!"_ 

I actually liked that scene between them because it was the ONLY time throughout the season that you actually saw them have a mother/daughter moment.


----------



## Nishi621

Sassys said:


> Agree! I knew from day one it was going to be Cordelia.  Also, once again, a witch gets chocked by a man and she can't use her powers to get him off of her. Come on! Madison was a powerful witch, but she couldn't move Kyle with her powers off of her.
> 
> There was no need for me to stay up and watch this after I got home from my show. Complete bore.




My husband was annoyed by that also. He kept saying how could Kyle kill her, can't she just throw him off or something?

Again, very disappointed in this ending, VERY


----------



## Nishi621

That's what she said?? LOL

What a random thing to shout out while being burned at the stake, very odd


----------



## sdkitty

Shoegal30 said:


> I couldn't figure out what Myrtle said when she was on the stake!  I'm glad y'all knew!  I totally agree that this finale was lackluster.  It was very....happy ending for all, which I wasn't expecting.  Like, when Fiona and Cordelia were hugging and she died, I just knew that Fiona was going to grab the knife and stab her in the back but I guess not.  I was sad that Misty got stuck and didn't make it out but I was overjoyed when Kyle killed Madison!  As far as Fiona's hell, hilarious!


I thought when they hugged Fiona was going to somehow suck the life out of her so she could live.
the happy ending was so-so.....all the new witches


----------



## Shoegal30

sdkitty said:


> .....all the new witches



Too bad we won't get to learn a single thing about them! I really need to watch the other seasons of this.


----------



## sthrncin

I loved seeing Fiona's hell in that house with the fish and you could hear the roosters outside , it was great! And the knotty pine comment! I put my closed caption on and watched Myrtle again, it is hilarious. Balenciaaagaaa!!! &#128539;&#128539;


----------



## sdkitty

sthrncin said:


> I loved seeing Fiona's hell in that house with the fish and you could hear the roosters outside , it was great! And the knotty pine comment! I put my closed caption on and watched Myrtle again, it is hilarious. Balenciaaagaaa!!! &#128539;&#128539;


I had no idea that's what she said
A bit of humor by the writers I guess.  She made fashion references in other episodes.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

not really impressed with this season really


----------



## Sassys

I also thought it was stupid that Cordelia went to the press to tell them they were witches.


----------



## melissatrv

I loved it actually. But then again I did not watch the other seasons. 

Personally I thought they did a good job of incorporating New Orleans and that culture into the story.  The "parades" when someone dies, the voodoo, the old houses, Delphine.  Granted the ending wrapped everything in a nice little bow but that is how I liked my endings   I don't like Sopranos endings that are open to interpretation or for example if Madison became the Supreme.  

But I do wonder, Cordelia did not have the power to raise the dead until Madison died and apparently she got all her powers.  If Madison did not die, then who would be supreme?

I also did not think there was any cause to burn Myrtle at the stake.  There were a couple of times this season where I think Fiona showed real concern for Cordelia like when she was in the accident with the acid.


----------



## chowlover2

Shoegal30 said:


> I couldn't figure out what Myrtle said when she was on the stake!  I'm glad y'all knew!  I totally agree that this finale was lackluster.  It was very....happy ending for all, which I wasn't expecting.  Like, when Fiona and Cordelia were hugging and she died, I just knew that Fiona was going to grab the knife and stab her in the back but I guess not.  I was sad that Misty got stuck and didn't make it out but I was overjoyed when Kyle killed Madison!  As far as Fiona's hell, hilarious!




Agreed! Kyle killing Madison was the highlight!


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Well I guess we can most agree when Fiona and Cordelia hugged, we thought Fiona was going to stab her and get those powers back as a twist....

My take on Madison death is she actually loved Kyle because she couldn't have him, and she was mean all the way through to Zoe because of that, hell she cried when she overheard Kyle 1st words to Zoe being "I love you" she felt even more lonely than before when she was in her Hollywood world. And sunddenly she let her guard down by finally admitting she loved him but when he didn't respond she caught off guard and he choked her. Part of me thinks that if she didn't love him she would have used the mind trick thing and free herself or even thrown him against the wall.... but since she thought Zoe was dead what is left for her...?

I still feel like Angela Bassett and Kathy Bates potential were wasted big time. Hopefully it shall be remedied in the next season.


----------



## Nishi621

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Well I guess we can most agree when Fiona and Cordelia hugged, we thought Fiona was going to stab her and get those powers back as a twist....
> 
> My take on Madison death is she actually loved Kyle because she couldn't have him, and she was mean all the way through to Zoe because of that, hell she cried when she overheard Kyle 1st words to Zoe being "I love you" she felt even more lonely than before when she was in her Hollywood world. And sunddenly she let her guard down by finally admitting she loved him but when he didn't respond she caught off guard and he choked her. Part of me thinks that if she didn't love him she would have used the mind trick thing and free herself or even thrown him against the wall.... but since she thought Zoe was dead what is left for her...?
> 
> I still feel like Angela Bassett and Kathy Bates potential were wasted big time. Hopefully it shall be remedied in the next season.




OOh, i like this theory. At least it makes some sense as to why such a powerful witch would let some guy just choke her to death


----------



## Kansashalo

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Well I guess we can most agree when Fiona and Cordelia hugged, we thought Fiona was going to stab her and get those powers back as a twist....
> 
> My take on Madison death is she actually loved Kyle because she couldn't have him, and she was mean all the way through to Zoe because of that, hell she cried when she overheard Kyle 1st words to Zoe being "I love you" she felt even more lonely than before when she was in her Hollywood world. And suddenly she let her guard down by finally admitting she loved him but when he didn't respond she caught off guard and he choked her. Part of me thinks that if she didn't love him she would have used the mind trick thing and free herself or even thrown him against the wall.... but since she thought Zoe was dead what is left for her...?
> 
> .



I can totally believe that.  Something similar to a person being 'psychic' but not being able to use their powers to personally benefit themselves (or only to an extent).  It's like when personal emotions get involved, your supernatural powers are stunted or something to that effect.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Shoegal30 said:


> I couldn't figure out what Myrtle said when she was on the stake!  I'm glad y'all knew!  I totally agree that this finale was lackluster.  It was very....happy ending for all, which I wasn't expecting.  Like, when Fiona and Cordelia were hugging and she died, I just knew that Fiona was going to grab the knife and stab her in the back but I guess not.  I was sad that Misty got stuck and didn't make it out but I was overjoyed when Kyle killed Madison!  As far as Fiona's hell, hilarious!



I totally thought she was going to stab her also.


----------



## honeyshopper

I nearly fell off my chair when Fiona took a drink and the axman said "I've got something stiff"


----------



## chowlover2

honeyshopper said:


> I nearly fell off my chair when Fiona took a drink and the axman said "I've got something stiff"


Fiona's private hell was one of the best parts of last night's finale." Is this knotty pine"?


----------



## ClassicFab

Kansashalo said:


> Yassssss!!!!!!!! Where is your check? lol
> 
> 
> Was I the only person that enjoyed seeing Kyle snuff out Madison?  That one scene redeemed his lack of storyline this season for me.



Lol!

No, I enjoyed it too because that heifer got on my nerves. Ugh!


----------



## Ladybug09

Shoegal30 said:


> I couldn't figure out what Myrtle said when she was on the stake!  I'm glad y'all knew!  I totally agree that this finale was lackluster.  It was very....happy ending for all, which I wasn't expecting.  Like, when Fiona and Cordelia were hugging and she died, I just knew that Fiona was going to grab the knife and stab her in the back but I guess not.  I was sad that Misty got stuck and didn't make it out but I was overjoyed when Kyle killed Madison!  As far as Fiona's hell, hilarious!



I was hoping she'd stab Delia too! I just saw her stabbing and then us seeing Fiona regaining all of her powers and getting youthful again.


----------



## Ladybug09

honeyshopper said:


> I nearly fell off my chair when Fiona took a drink and the axman said "I've got something stiff"



Haha, I was like yuck too.


----------



## lucywife

Kansashalo said:


> OMG I did too.  I was saying to myself _"don't hug her Cordelia! She's gonna stab you!!"_
> 
> I actually liked that scene between them because it was the ONLY time throughout the season that you actually saw them have a mother/daughter moment.



Yes to all that! 

I don't think Cordelia gained any powers from Madison, Madison couldn't perform the 6th wonder, so she was not destined to be a supreme anyhow.
Cordelia was always suppressed by Fiona and didn't even know what she was capable of because she never tried. 
I don't think it was really necessary to get rid of Myrtle and Misty, but oh well.


----------



## zippie

Like this show, it's the first season I've watched.  Will next season have the same cast but a different story line?


----------



## Sassys

zippie said:


> Like this show, it's the first season I've watched. Will next season have the same cast but a different story line?


 
It changes every year, but Jessica will be in it. The guy that plays Kyle, has been on every season and the actress that plays Lilly as well.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

I'm surprised that there hasn't been more chatter about Jessica's actual performance in that last scene. I found it extremely powerful (obviously the makeup/hair didn't hurt). I thought that it was showing that she had truly given up and she was finally being honest with her daughter for the first time. Once she knew it was really over for her, she did actually deeply want to die b/c she didn't want to "suffer" anymore (of course, she didn't know what was waiting for her in hell). So, in that way I would have been surprised if she was still trying to kill Cordelia b/c she had finally given up, for real. I thought the scene between the two of them was perfectly done. I loved that they at least went for it during that scene when so much else of the season felt safe to me. I did appreciate that there was a *little* less sex, gore, etc. b/c I couldn't even stick with season 2.


----------



## ILuvShopping

did they ever say if there would be a hint for next season in the the last episodes like they have done in previous years?


----------



## chowlover2

ILuvShopping said:


> did they ever say if there would be a hint for next season in the the last episodes like they have done in previous years?


I didn't hear anything about that this year.


----------



## sthrncin

here's a link to a good article from Ryan Murphy
http://www.ibtimes.com/american-hor...-responds-circus-rumors-4-potential-clues-new


----------



## sthrncin

chowlover2 said:


> I didn't hear anything about that this year.


check out the link I just uploaded, it has clues.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Shoegal30 said:


> I couldn't figure out what Myrtle said when she was on the stake!  I'm glad y'all knew!  I totally agree that this finale was lackluster.  It was very....happy ending for all, which I wasn't expecting.  Like, when Fiona and Cordelia were hugging and she died, *I just knew that Fiona was going to grab the knife and stab* *her in the back but I guess not.*  I was sad that Misty got stuck and didn't make it out but I was overjoyed when Kyle killed Madison!  As far as Fiona's hell, hilarious!



I was thinking the same..lol. It was a really powerful moment though when she was hugging Fiona..kinda made me feel a little sorry for her.



Nishi621 said:


> *That's what she said?? LOL*
> 
> What a random thing to shout out while being burned at the stake, very odd


Thank goodness you guys figured out what she said..I was like what did she say too? 



Sassys said:


> I also thought it was stupid that Cordelia went to the press to tell them they were witches.


I agree..



honeyshopper said:


> I nearly fell off my chair when Fiona took a drink and the axman said "I've got something stiff"


That line made me laugh out loud...lol.


I agree with who all said the finale wasn't all that great..I expected more drama. My favorite season hands down...season 2!

  ETA...I was feeling sneaky and watched the finale on my cell phone while at work...lol. I missed it on Wednesday night and was dying to watch it..


----------



## lucywife

CourtneyMc22 said:


> *I'm surprised that there hasn't been more chatter about Jessica's actual performance in that last scene*. I found it extremely powerful (obviously the makeup/hair didn't hurt). I thought that it was showing that she had truly given up and she was finally being honest with her daughter for the first time. Once she knew it was really over for her, she did actually deeply want to die b/c she didn't want to "suffer" anymore (of course, she didn't know what was waiting for her in hell). So, in that way I would have been surprised if she was still trying to kill Cordelia b/c she had finally given up, for real. I thought the scene between the two of them was perfectly done. I loved that they at least went for it during that scene when so much else of the season felt safe to me. I did appreciate that there was a *little* less sex, gore, etc. b/c I couldn't even stick with season 2.


That's because Jessica Lange (Angela Bassett too, of course, I'm stunned by her beauty and Kathy Bates) is a great actress and we forget that she is playing a character, she is so organic and has such a powerful presence, she is saving this show from being one of the countless vampire/witch/etc melodramas. I'm curious how the producers managed to lure three A-listers to be in it.
I also like the butler guy, what a creep. From the young witches, wouldn't mind if they replace Zoe, she bores me to tears and actress who plays Cordelia as well, sorry.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

I'm going to guess something with the Holocaust might be in the cards for Season 4... I know he's confirmed *1950* as the main story setting, but that article really has me thinking Germany/Holocaust. 

Don't forget about Anne Frank making an appearance in Season 2, as well! 

ETA: I suppose since Dr. Arden was a nazi in Season 2, maybe they won't go down that road... hmmmmmmm who knows?


----------



## gemini582

I've read some good ideas about communism, the cold war and/or nuclear weapons being part of the story.


----------



## ClassicFab

sarahloveslouis said:


> I'm going to guess something with the Holocaust might be in the cards for Season 4... I know he's confirmed *1950* as the main story setting, but that article really has me thinking Germany/Holocaust.
> 
> Don't forget about Anne Frank making an appearance in Season 2, as well!
> 
> ETA: I suppose since Dr. Arden was a nazi in Season 2, maybe they won't go down that road... hmmmmmmm who knows?





gemini582 said:


> I've read some good ideas about communism, the cold war and/or nuclear weapons being part of the story.



Those are some of the first things that came to my mind when I read the article. I can't wait to find out what it is!

I was kinda looking forward to a circus theme.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sweetpea83 said:


> I was thinking the same..lol. It was a really powerful moment though when she was hugging Fiona..kinda made me feel a little sorry for her.
> 
> 
> Thank goodness you guys figured out what she said..I was like what did she say too?
> 
> 
> I agree..
> 
> 
> That line made me laugh out loud...lol.
> 
> 
> I agree with who all said the finale wasn't all that great..I expected more drama. My favorite season hands down...season 2!
> 
> ETA...I was feeling sneaky and watched the finale on my cell phone while at work...lol. I missed it on Wednesday night and was dying to watch it..



I watch TV with closed caption. You don't miss anything with closed caption.


----------



## Ladybug09

lucywife said:


> That's because Jessica Lange (Angela Bassett too, of course, I'm stunned by her beauty and Kathy Bates) is a great actress and we forget that she is playing a character, she is so organic and has such a powerful presence, she is saving this show from being one of the countless vampire/witch/etc melodramas. I'm curious how the producers managed to lure three A-listers to be in it.
> I also like the butler guy, what a creep. From the young witches, wouldn't mind if they replace Zoe, she bores me to tears and actress who plays Cordelia as well, sorry.




She is very beautiful in person, and has a super tight toned body. I have a picture I will try to load it at some point.






ClassicFab said:


> Those are some of the first things that came to my mind when I read the article. I can't wait to find out what it is!
> 
> I was kinda looking forward to a circus theme.



I was looking forward to the circus theme also.


----------



## Samia

sthrncin said:


> I loved seeing Fiona's hell in that house with the fish and you could hear the roosters outside , it was great! And the knotty pine comment! I put my closed caption on and watched Myrtle again, it is hilarious. Balenciaaagaaa!!! &#128539;&#128539;




Lol! It's that what she said, I couldn't figure out!


----------



## swags

I just read today that the actors that played Madison and Kyle are engaged. However, looking at the comments, find out that she was arrested for domestic violence against him within the last year. Did any of you know about this?? 


I did enjoy the finale. Missed Angela Bassett and Kathy Bates as well as was sad about Misty.


----------



## kristinized

swags said:


> I just read today that the actors that played Madison and Kyle are engaged. However, looking at the comments, find out that she was arrested for domestic violence against him within the last year. Did any of you know about this??
> 
> 
> I did enjoy the finale. Missed Angela Bassett and Kathy Bates as well as was sad about Misty.



Yeah, knowing their history made Madison's death scene uncomfortable to watch. I wish she had been killed in a different way, especially with her powers (why didn't she just teleport away or something?) it seemed a weak death for someone who had already been killed and raised from the dead.


----------



## kristinized

sarahloveslouis said:


> I'm going to guess something with the Holocaust might be in the cards for Season 4... I know he's confirmed *1950* as the main story setting, but that article really has me thinking Germany/Holocaust.
> ?



A cabaret setting, perhaps? I was looking forward to a Carnivale/circus, but sounds like Murphy has poo pooed that idea (probably just annoyed he didn't come up with it first lol!) with 1950, I definitely would expect mention of the Holicaust, Nazis on the run, spies, & the Cold War.


----------



## lucywife

kristinized said:


> Yeah, knowing their history made Madison's death scene uncomfortable to watch. I wish she had been killed in a different way, especially with her powers (why didn't she just teleport away or something?) *it seemed a weak death for someone who had already been killed and raised from the dead*.


I disagree. Madison loved him (in her own way) and this is why she was vulnerable. Obviously, the whole scene was confusing considering she made him lick her boots and threw him around like a rag doll about twenty minutes prior to that.
If Kyle could revive Zoe, now that would be an interesting twist to the story, a power of pure love that is stronger than death.


----------



## sthrncin

I just have 1 thing to say...


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

sthrncin said:


> I just have 1 thing to say...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2488943





Myrtle had the best line in the finale!


----------



## Bratty1919

Where can I watch AMHS online? I don't have TV right now )


----------



## missKAILI

Couchtuner.eu


----------



## 8seventeen19

sthrncin said:


> I just have 1 thing to say...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2488943



The BEST. thing of the whole season! She was my favorite character.


----------



## sthrncin

Just got seasons 1&2 on DVD and I'm watching from the beginning. Yummy!!!forgot how good season 1 was!!


----------



## MJDaisy

ok I am late to the finale game but I am in Europe and it just came on this week!

I was mad because someone I am friends with on facebook spoiled it and posted that Cordelia is the supreme when it aired in the states...but I wasn't that surprised. I also realized I am not that into this season because I wasn't too mad about the spoiler.

I watched anyway. I actually liked the finale episode more than the last few episodes. This show had me hooked the first half of it but then when they introduced the ax man character it kind of lost me and never really got my interest back. 

Jessica Lange was obviously amazing. Madison's character was good at first but got annoying towards the end. I wish she hadn't been SUCH a b*tch...refusing to bring zoe back, making kyle lick her shoe, etc. 

I felt like Angela Bassett & Kathy Bates' characters were lackluster. Nothing really of interest happened...they seemed like after thought characters. It's like the producers decided to throw some A-listers in there but didn't know what to do with them. I also felt like the entire witch hunting plot was a second thought too. Seemed random when it popped up. Kyle too....seemed like they just wanted Evan Peters in the show so they kinda threw him in.

Overall the season was okay but I think my expectations were too high. I liked it better than season 2 by a long shot, mostly because the lack of unnecessary torture and gore (for the most part). I was also interested in the witch storyline but was disappointed in the results.

Season 1 will always be the best to me!


----------



## chowlover2

MJDaisy said:


> ok I am late to the finale game but I am in Europe and it just came on this week!
> 
> I was mad because someone I am friends with on facebook spoiled it and posted that Cordelia is the supreme when it aired in the states...but I wasn't that surprised. I also realized I am not that into this season because I wasn't too mad about the spoiler.
> 
> I watched anyway. I actually liked the finale episode more than the last few episodes. This show had me hooked the first half of it but then when they introduced the ax man character it kind of lost me and never really got my interest back.
> 
> Jessica Lange was obviously amazing. Madison's character was good at first but got annoying towards the end. I wish she hadn't been SUCH a b*tch...refusing to bring zoe back, making kyle lick her shoe, etc.
> 
> I felt like Angela Bassett & Kathy Bates' characters were lackluster. Nothing really of interest happened...they seemed like after thought characters. It's like the producers decided to throw some A-listers in there but didn't know what to do with them. I also felt like the entire witch hunting plot was a second thought too. Seemed random when it popped up. Kyle too....seemed like they just wanted Evan Peters in the show so they kinda threw him in.
> 
> Overall the season was okay but I think my expectations were too high. I liked it better than season 2 by a long shot, mostly because the lack of unnecessary torture and gore (for the most part). I was also interested in the witch storyline but was disappointed in the results.
> 
> Season 1 will always be the best to me!


I totally agree with you! I too like season 1 best. I don't think Ryan Murphy thought the show would become as popular as it has when he first wrote it. He had the core group of actors, and by season 3 some big talents were interested in the show ( Bassett and Bates ) I love them both, but wish their story lines had been fleshed out better. Same with Kyle's role. I'm curious to see where he goes with season 4.


----------



## ClassicFab

MJDaisy said:


> Season 1 will always be the best to me!



I agree!


----------



## EMMY

Funny I was just thinking of the show for some random reason yesterday and a thought occurred to me...I remember in one episode...can't remember which one....Fiona said to her daughter that she had been sucking the life out her since the day she was born...I think that line in the script was possibly meant to be a 'spoiler' that Cordelia was the next supreme...slowly sapping Fiona's powers her whole life and she knew it...


----------



## sthrncin

Re watching season 1. Forgot how much it scared the crap out of me lol!!! It is so good!!!


----------



## pinkstars

EMMY said:


> Funny I was just thinking of the show for some random reason yesterday and a thought occurred to me...I remember in one episode...can't remember which one....*Fiona said to her daughter that she had been sucking the life out her since the day she was born...I think that line in the script was possibly meant to be a 'spoiler' that Cordelia was the next supreme*...slowly sapping Fiona's powers her whole life and she knew it...


 
Not much of a spoiler since Cordelia was already the supreme when Fiona said it.

It was in the final episode in the scene when Fiona returned right before she was sent to hell forever with the Ax man.


----------



## pinkstars

Out of the 3 seasons my favorite is still season 1.


----------



## gemini582

'American Horror Story': Ryan Murphy confirms season 4 title


----------



## LavenderIce

All my faves are back for Freak Show!

http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/03/24/american-horror-story-freak-show-details/


----------



## Kansashalo

Yay!


----------



## ClassicFab

Sounds interesting, can't wait!


----------



## coronita

Oh, I hope it isn't that freaky to give me nightmares. Season 1 really played head games with me (by far the best!!)


----------



## sthrncin

Awesome!! Can't wait!


----------



## Samia

Looking forward to the next season, I hope it's better than season 3 and more like season 1 & 2


----------



## Sassys

American Horror Story: Freak Show will be Jessica Lange's swan song as castmates Sarah Paulson, Evan Peters and Kathy Bates are confirmed to return too

American Horror Story co-creator Ryan Murphy has taken to Twitter to confirm rumors that season four will be called Freak Show.
The season, which will be star Jessica Lange's last, will be set in Jupiter, Florida, in 1950.
Lange will play a German ex-pat who is managing one of the last freak shows in the U.S.

'We try and do the opposite of what we've done before,' Murphy said. 'Jessica Lange has already started practicing her German accent so I'm very excited!'
Kathy Bates, Sarah Paulson, Evan Peters, Angela Bassett, and Frances Conroy will all return, playing performers whom Lange&#8217;s character has rescued, according to EW. 
Other stars from season three, including Denis O&#8217;Hare and Emma Roberts are negotiating to return but are not set, EW reported.

Freak Show&#8217;s 13 episodes debut in October 2014.
Meanwhile, Jessica, 64, has previously insisted this will be her final season. 
She told EW:  'It ends up being a lot of time during the year being committed to something.
'I haven&#8217;t done that for a long time. It&#8217;s like doing a stage play between the rehearsal and the run. This is a six-month commitment every year.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Peters-Kathy-Bates-return.html#ixzz2wzEoEE6B


----------



## sthrncin

I love it, 13 episodes! I hope Jessica changes her mind. This show won't be the same without her. I hope this season scares the bejeezers out of me like Murder House did.


----------



## chowlover2

sthrncin said:


> I love it, 13 episodes! I hope Jessica changes her mind. This show won't be the same without her. I hope this season scares the bejeezers out of me like Murder House did.




Agreed!


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> American Horror Story: Freak Show will be Jessica Lange's swan song as castmates Sarah Paulson, Evan Peters and Kathy Bates are confirmed to return too
> 
> American Horror Story co-creator Ryan Murphy has taken to Twitter to confirm rumors that season four will be called Freak Show.
> The season, which will be star Jessica Lange's last, will be set in Jupiter, Florida, in 1950.
> Lange will play a German ex-pat who is managing one of the last freak shows in the U.S.
> 
> 'We try and do the opposite of what we've done before,' Murphy said. 'Jessica Lange has already started practicing her German accent so I'm very excited!'
> Kathy Bates, Sarah Paulson, Evan Peters, Angela Bassett, and Frances Conroy will all return, playing performers whom Lange&#8217;s character has rescued, according to EW.
> Other stars from season three, including Denis O&#8217;Hare and Emma Roberts are negotiating to return but are not set, EW reported.
> 
> Freak Show&#8217;s 13 episodes debut in October 2014.
> Meanwhile, Jessica, 64, has previously insisted this will be her final season.
> She told EW:  'It ends up being a lot of time during the year being committed to something.
> 'I haven&#8217;t done that for a long time. It&#8217;s like doing a stage play between the rehearsal and the run. This is a six-month commitment every year.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Peters-Kathy-Bates-return.html#ixzz2wzEoEE6B


sounds like it will be really disturbing....but I will watch
Hope Emma Roberts doesn't return but since she's in talks, I guess she probably will


----------



## MJDaisy

i hope it's more like murder house where it is actually scary and not just gory like asylum. Sounds like the concept of the show is going to maybe be more gory though? 

I'm actually surprised that Kathy B and Angela B are back. I hope Emma Roberts comes back.


----------



## sthrncin

I loved murder house! Scared me! Hope its really scary.


----------



## sdkitty

Michael Chiklis joining. Loved The Shield.  
Unfortuntely Emma Roberts is also returning.



*Michael Chiklis Joins Ryan Murphy's 'American Horror Story: Freak Show'*

By Carrie Bell


Posts
Email
 

By Carrie Bell | Yahoo TV &#8211; Sat, Mar 29, 2014 9:45 AM PDT


Email0
Share8
Print
 









Sarah Paulson, Michael Chiklis, and Ryan Murphy​Hundreds of "American Horror Story: Coven" fans, series creators and executive producers, and a good chunk of last season&#8217;s cast &#8212; including Kathy Bates, Supreme Sarah Paulson, and Angela Bassett &#8212; gathered at the closing night panel of PaleyFest 2014 Friday to bid a final adieu to the witching hour.
As sad as fans might be to never see Myrtle Snow smoke another thin cigarette or gutturally scream the name of a prominent house of couture, the freak show must go on with a new creepy tale, theme, and name &#8212; the previously announced "Freak Show" &#8212; and, per tradition, executive producer and creator Ryan Murphy announced a few tidbits about Season 4 of the FX miniseries at the yearly Hollywood event.
*[Related: Find Out What Else Is Brewing With Our 'AHS: Coven' Recaps]*​"The great fun thing about the show is that it is always the opposite of what we did the year before. 'Asylum' was quite grim and dark. This year, we just wanted it to be more modern, contemporary, and glamorous," Murphy explained from the Dolby Theatre stage. "The thing we are working on now is the opposite of what we did last year and it's always so fun, so creative and refreshing to reboot it every year."





Tim Stack, Gabourey Sidibe, Evan Peters, Denis O&#8217;Hare, Frances Conroy, Brad Falchuk, Sarah Paulson, Michael &#8230;​Part of the annual rebirth is the introduction of a new player or two to the "AHS" acting bench. At the last festival, he paraded Bates around at the panel and this time he sung the praises of Emmy Award-winning Michael Chiklis, who was last seen in primetime playing a baddie on CBS's "Vegas." It marks Chiklis's return to FX, where he played the lead on "The Shield" for seven seasons.





Ryan Murphy and Michael Chiklis"Honestly I can't think of a better way to come back to my home network than with this magnificent cast. This is the first time I have seen you all in one stretch and it's insane how many incredible actors are in this cast," Chiklis said as he looked up and down the dais that also included Frances Conroy, Evan Peters, Emma Roberts, Dennis O'Hare, Jamie Brewer, and Gabourey Sidibe.
*[Related: The 'American Horror Story: Coven' Cast Debates Witches vs. Freaks Battle]*​Murphy swore "every person on stage is coming back in some capacity" next season, and when asked about Season 1 and 2 vets who did not appear in Season 3, he explained. "I always loved that Orson Welles Mercury Theater idea and we are a family, a troupe. I do speak to Dylan and Connie, but for the most part it becomes about scheduling. But once you're on, you're on so it's about finding the right timing and the right role. But yes, there will be some."
He sung the praises of the newest addition to his family. "[He] is somebody who I have loved for many, many years, have courted for many years, and we finally found the right role for him. We write roles for actors, very specifically with love and admiration. We always start off as fans and go from there."





Evan Peters and Michael ChiklisMurphy also disclosed a few nuggets of info on what that role is. He is playing Evan's father and Kathy Bates's ex-husband. The installment, which will shoot in New Orleans as Season 3 was, will be set at a Jupiter, Florida freak show in 1950. "Where all great things happen. It is not a circus and it's not a carnival. It's a freak show. It has been Jessica Lange's favorite thing to talk about every season. She wanted to play this sort of character and she really likes that milieu so that's exciting." (He previously revealed that Lange would portray a German ex-pat managing one of the last freak shows in the U.S.)
*[Photos: Check Out Pics From 'American Horror Story: Coven']*​And while he admitted to being nervous about the role and being the new guy, Chiklis was equal parts excited to let his freak flag fly. "When Ryan and Brad [Falchuk, creator/executive producer] brought me in and pitched the idea, I said, 'I'm terrified and I'm going to do it.' My heart was beating as fast as it is now. Actors love to take risks and do things that are challenging. We don't want to just walk through something. We don't want to it to be pedestrian. We want to do something that is going to make us walk a tight rope. I am going to be up to my eyes in this one, but I'm up for whatever comes my way."
Which considering what sadistic, bloody, creepy, snarky, and sexy boundary pushing Murphy and his fellow writers and directors have already worked into the series, the sky's the limit. Paulson even jokingly warned her newest co-star, "Strap in. Strap on. Just get ready." Chiklis replied confidently, "I'm ready. I'm game. I'm a gamer."
*[Related: Chloë Sevigny Relects on Her 'American Horror Story: Asylum' Role]*​





Angela BassettFalchuk admitted to being inspired by Chiklis's attitude and determination. "It's very fun to be in a room with someone amazing like Michael and to see his face and to see him genuinely challenged by the material," Falchuck said. "This guy can do anything and to be able to see your excitement and a little bit of fear, there is nothing like that."
Moderator Tim Stack then wondered if Chiklis realized he could end up a head-in-a-box just like Bates. "I'm up for it," answered Chiklis. "I've done the face cast before and been buried in makeup. Remember I played The Thing."
Speaking of the head, Bates and Sidibe detailed their idea for a spinoff. "Gabbie and I dressed alike tonight and I think it is our unconscious desire to do our spinoff," Bates started before Sidibe jumped in to complete the thought. "Queenie and the Head. Queenie and the Head now live in Seattle and they're roommates. Queenie has a job. She's like a surgeon, I don't know. But the head is an online teacher. She teaches history. Get on it writers."
Bates reiterated as she looked at Murphy, "I hope you are taking notes. I think it has legs. We thought it'd be a Mary Tyler Moore thing where she just throws the head in the opening, but that would be plagiarizing. Maybe we'll do bowling."
_Sidibe recalls a horror tale she _


----------



## Kansashalo

lol @ _"Unfortuntely Emma Roberts is also returning." _

...you read my mind...


----------



## sthrncin

Great article! I love Michael Chiklis. Would love to see Dylan and Zachary come back too.


----------



## chowlover2

I love Zach as well, he was doing Broadway when last season shot, so he couldn't return.

Connie and Dylan both had their own shows, so I guess we just have to see what happens there.


----------



## sdkitty

love Cathy Bates....actually I like her better than Jessica Lange....glad she's returning


----------



## Sassys

Sarah Paulson Has Announced Her 'American Horror Story' Season 4 Character

It's been a long, anxious and speculative wait to find out more details on "American Horror Story" Season 4, subtitled "Freak Show."

The wait is officially over now that we know who Sarah Paulson, aka our favorite Supreme, will be playing when she returns for Ryan Murphy's horror show next season. On Thursday, May 12, Paulson announced her character by tweeting a photo of herself with two heads, who are apparently Bette and Dot.

Two Sarah Paulsons are definitely better than one. In an interview with E! News earlier this week, Paulson said that her reaction to reading the first script was two words: "Holy ****!" The actress described the fourth season as a hybrid between the previous two "AHS" seasons, "Coven" and "Asylum." "There's going to be a little bit of a richer and potentially darker tone the way 'Asylum' had, but with the humor infused from 'Coven,'" Paulson said.

What we know so far about "Freak Show" is that it will be set in Jupiter, Florida in the 1950s, that Jessica Lange will play a German ex-pat running a carnival, Denis O'Hare will play her rival collector of freaks, and Kathy Bates, Angela Bassett, Evan Peters, Frances Conroy and other "AHS" favorites are also expected to return. Hopefully more characters are revealed soon -- we're really hoping a relative of Season 2's pinhead Pepper shows up.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...489087.html?utm_hp_ref=celebrity&ir=Celebrity


----------



## Ladybug09

Can't wait!


----------



## ClassicFab

Yay! I am excited to see how this all plays out. Season 1 is still my favorite, hands down.


----------



## EMMY

Oh man!!! Can't wait either!!!! I always think of it on Wednesday nights at 10 pm...


----------



## Sassys

The first teaser for American Horror Story: Freakshow substitutes star power for a seriously creepy tone. 

The moody sneak peek, released Sunday, shows an angel somberly flapping her feathered wings as an eerie piano ballad plays in the background. Seems innocent enough &#8211; until an evil mime pops up, pulling the strings behind the whole spooky spectacle. 

The scary preview makes sense given the fourth season's fresh setting: a Florida carnival in the 1950s. 

Though none of the show's recurring cast (Evan Peters, Sarah Paulson, Emma Roberts and Gabourey Sidibe, to name a few) appear in the clip, it should still send chills down your spine. 

But creator Ryan Murphy is sure to enlist his celebrity friends for cameos. Last year's witchy American Horror Story: Coven saw Steve Nicks and Patti LuPone as guest stars. 

Freakshow premieres in October on FX.

people.com


----------



## LavenderIce

Sassys said:


> The first teaser for American Horror Story: Freakshow substitutes star power for a seriously creepy tone.
> 
> The moody sneak peek, released Sunday, shows an angel somberly flapping her feathered wings as an eerie piano ballad plays in the background. Seems innocent enough  until an evil mime pops up, pulling the strings behind the whole spooky spectacle.
> 
> The scary preview makes sense given the fourth season's fresh setting: a Florida carnival in the 1950s.
> 
> Though none of the show's recurring cast (Evan Peters, Sarah Paulson, Emma Roberts and Gabourey Sidibe, to name a few) appear in the clip, it should still send chills down your spine.
> 
> But creator Ryan Murphy is sure to enlist his celebrity friends for cameos. Last year's witchy American Horror Story: Coven saw Steve Nicks and Patti LuPone as guest stars.
> 
> Freakshow premieres in October on FX.




According to E! online that teaser is a fan-made fake.  FX confirmed that no teasers have been released yet.

IMO, that's a pretty high production value for a fake.

http://www.eonline.com/news/559318/...m_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oh wow..


----------



## Ladybug09

Patti LaBelle joins the show
http://www.cnn.com/2014/08/12/showb...merican-horror-story-ew/index.html?hpt=hp_bn9

Ryan Murphy has added another attraction to his "American Horror Story: Freak Show"and this one is a real show stopper.Veteran singer Patti LaBelle will appear in four episodes of the FX  anthology series from co-creators Murphy and Brad Falchuk. LaBelle will  play the mother of Gabourey Sidibe's character, a townie in 1952  Jupiter, Florida who discover the secrets of Twisty the clown killer.  Sadly, the Grammy-winner's part will only require her to act; no singing  will be involved.


----------



## sthrncin

It just keeps getting better. Wish Zachary Quinto would be in this season. Can't wait!!


----------



## Ladybug09

sthrncin said:


> It just keeps getting better. Wish Zachary Quinto would be in this season. Can't wait!!


He SUPER weird-ed me out in that hospital one.


----------



## LavenderIce

sthrncin said:


> It just keeps getting better. Wish Zachary Quinto would be in this season. Can't wait!!





Ladybug09 said:


> He SUPER weird-ed me out in that hospital one.




The Zachary Quinto-Sarah Paulson storyline in Asylum was my favorite of the entire series!  They did such a good job.

Looking forward to season four.


----------



## sthrncin

I loved them together. Dr. Threadson!!


----------



## Kansashalo

Ladybug09 said:


> Patti LaBelle joins the show
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/08/12/showb...merican-horror-story-ew/index.html?hpt=hp_bn9
> 
> Ryan Murphy has added another attraction to his "American Horror Story: Freak Show"and this one is a real show stopper.Veteran singer Patti LaBelle will appear in four episodes of the FX  anthology series from co-creators Murphy and Brad Falchuk. LaBelle will  play the mother of Gabourey Sidibe's character, a townie in 1952  Jupiter, Florida who discover the secrets of Twisty the clown killer.  Sadly, the Grammy-winner's part will only require her to act; no singing  will be involved.



I just read an article that Miss Patti would be appearing this season - I may have to upgrade my cable now! lol


----------



## Amazonjoy

I like this odd little series.  It should get more praise than it does.  It alway  has a great storyline. And I like the use of reoccurring characters. This through me off seeing the same character in season two. 

I think (is it Jessica Lane?) should get a lot more recognition for her work.  She gives her heart and sole to each role she has.


----------



## LavenderIce

Season 4 premieres Oct. 8!  Can't wait!


----------



## Sassys

Trailer. Sort of 

While it doesn&#8217;t show any footage at all, we have gotten our first teaser trailer for the highly anticipated new show American Horror Story: Freak Show!

The series, which will star Jessica Lange, Kathy Bates, Sarah Paulson, Emma Roberts, Evan Peters, Michael Chiklis, Angela Bassett, and more will premiere on Wednesday, October 8 at 10pm on FX.

Here is the show&#8217;s official description: &#8220;Freak Show begins its tale in the quiet, sleepy hamlet of Jupiter, Florida. The year is 1952. A troupe of curiosities has just arrived to town, coinciding with the strange emergence of a dark entity that savagely threatens the lives of townsfolk and freaks alike. This is the story of the performers and their desperate journey of survival amidst the dying world of the American carny experience.&#8221;


----------



## sthrncin

I just love it when I hear that music!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

sthrncin said:


> I just love it when I hear that music!!!!


haah, I jam with it when the show is coming on....LOL


----------



## sthrncin

Ladybug09 said:


> haah, I jam with it when the show is coming on....LOL


Ok changing my phone ringtone now! Gotta hear it!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hopefully it will hit Australia FX (if you have Pay TV) the same time it airs in USA!


----------



## WithLoveXX

Yeah! Can't wait to see the show )!


----------



## sthrncin

New teaser video.     http://t.co/XI6Ri0UfUW    &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## jclaybo

sthrncin said:


> New teaser video.     http://t.co/XI6Ri0UfUW    &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


yessssss cant wait!!!!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

sarah is definitely not one of my fave but curious about the new season.
season 1 is still the best for me so far


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Ladybug09

Love it! Can't wait!


----------



## sthrncin

Omg I'm so excited for this to start!!!!


----------



## Alice1979

Angela Bassett has 3 boobs?! Interesting... can't wait


----------



## chowlover2

Returning October 8th! Can't wait to see Sarah Paulson as the Woman with 2 Heads, and Kathy Bates as the Bearded Lady!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Catsandbags

I watched season one to get me in the fall spirit and oh my goodness! It is actually scary. Can't wait for season 4!


----------



## sthrncin

Season one is sooo good! Excited for this season, it looks good.


----------



## Sassys

Didn't realize Michael Chiklis will be in this season. Love him


----------



## Sassys

The American Horror Story: Freak Show main title sequence has been released, and it&#8217;s as creepy as you would expect it to be!

Here&#8217;s a synopsis of the new season of the hit show: American Horror Story: Freak Show begins its tale in the quiet, sleepy hamlet of Jupiter, Florida. The year is 1952. A troupe of curiosities has just arrived to town, coinciding with the strange emergence of a dark entity that savagely threatens the lives of townsfolk and freaks alike. This is the story of the performers and their desperate journey of survival amidst the dying world of the American carny experience.

Sarah Paulson, Jessica Lange, Evan Peters, Kathy Bates, Angela Bassett, Frances Conroy, Denis O&#8217;Hare, and Michael Chiklis star in the new season, which is set to debut on Wednesday (October 8).


----------



## Ladybug09

I guess Chicklis will end up being the Strong Man! LOL


----------



## sthrncin

Omg I am so excited for this season. It looks so good!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

So looking forward to the new season..


----------



## azsun

Sassys said:


> The American Horror Story: Freak Show main title sequence has been released, and its as creepy as you would expect it to be!
> 
> Heres a synopsis of the new season of the hit show: American Horror Story: Freak Show begins its tale in the quiet, sleepy hamlet of Jupiter, Florida. The year is 1952. A troupe of curiosities has just arrived to town, coinciding with the strange emergence of a dark entity that savagely threatens the lives of townsfolk and freaks alike. This is the story of the performers and their desperate journey of survival amidst the dying world of the American carny experience.
> 
> Sarah Paulson, Jessica Lange, Evan Peters, Kathy Bates, Angela Bassett, Frances Conroy, Denis OHare, and Michael Chiklis star in the new season, which is set to debut on Wednesday (October 8).







All I can say is "Holy crap!"  I see nightmares in my future.


----------



## dr.pepper

I can't wait! 

AHS has become synonymous with fall for me and I love it!


----------



## sthrncin

Tonight!!!!! I can't wait! I get more excited over this show than any other!!


----------



## jclaybo

Don't know if I can keep my eyelids open past 10 for this but man I'm excited it's back on!! Who's watching tonight?


----------



## azsun

jclaybo said:


> Don't know if I can keep my eyelids open past 10 for this but man I'm excited it's back on!! Who's watching tonight?



Me!  I'll be watching and taping.....in case I fall asleep!


----------



## anabg

I did not watch last season.  I thought it was underwhelming. Looking forward to this season.


----------



## sthrncin

azsun said:


> Me!  I'll be watching and taping.....in case I fall asleep!




Me too lol, prob not much chance I'll fall asleep.


----------



## prof ash

So excited!! I'm saving it on DVR for Friday night &#128516;


----------



## tatsu_k

here!


----------



## jclaybo

Uhhhhhhh first 5 minutes in may have to catch this during the daytime


----------



## Ladybug09

Haha, next time I go to a restaurant, when presented with a bill I'm gonna say, "oh darling, it's on the house, Stars Never pay!" Lol

Liking it so far and the clown...FREAKY!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Ahhhh two threads going.
My other post.

http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?p=27507362


----------



## Ladybug09

Sometimes the double heads look good, and other times too digitized.

In some things, I miss the days when SFX artist truly creates effects and not all the digital stuff.

Dang, this channel and show gets away with a lot of graphic stuff!!


----------



## dr.pepper

This show is unreal! I love it!

Jessica Lange and Kathy Bates are true actors.


----------



## sthrncin

Omg, how awesome tonight was!! I was so excited to find out it was an hour and a half! Wasn't expecting that. I have to watch again tomorrow, there was so much to take in tonight. Wow, gonna be a great season!


----------



## sthrncin

Two threads going lol. I am loving this show so much! Tonight was awesome, and an hour and a half!! Gonna watch again tomorrow when I'm wide awake lol.


----------



## chowlover2

This looks like it is going to be everything I thought Season 3 was going to be! I love everything!

And Pepper's back!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## melissatrv

Actually I was freaked out by Freak Show    I don't think I will be watching this season.  

One thing I found annoying was the music.  It was so loud.  Not the special effects music but just music in the diner etc.  Jessica Lange's accent is so thick and hard to understand at times with the loud music (which served no purpose) I missed half of what she said.


----------



## sthrncin

melissatrv said:


> Actually I was freaked out by Freak Show    I don't think I will be watching this season.
> 
> One thing I found annoying was the music.  It was so loud.  Not the special effects music but just music in the diner etc.  *Jessica Lange's accent is so thick and hard to understand at times with the loud music (which served no purpose) I missed half of what she said.*


*
*I always have the closed caption on so I don't miss anything.


----------



## Catsandbags

They clown was so scary


----------



## chowlover2

sthrncin said:


> Two threads going lol. I am loving this show so much! Tonight was awesome, and an hour and a half!! Gonna watch again tomorrow when I'm wide awake lol.




I am watching for a second time and this episode is perfect. I love the beginning intro, the attention to detail blows my mind. It was a bit before my time, but I remember my Mom having crinoline petticoats in her closet just like the one the women wore in the scene with lobster boy satisfying them sexually. I was a little girl in '62 and had my tonsils out in a hospital that looked just like that. The clothing, the house and it's furniture inside-perfection!

The clown is especially creepy! Have you seen the show Freakshow? ( on AMC, I think ) The real lobster boy has been on that show as well as a bearded lady, sword swallower and some other interesting characters. Amazing people I should say. It takes place in Venice Beach, CA, and they have just added another location in Vegas.

The other thing I find refreshing is the fact that Jessica Lange and Kathy Bates have not succumbed to Botox and fillers. You can see the age on their faces, amazing in Hollywood, actresses with expression!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## swags

Catsandbags said:


> They clown was so scary





Yeah he was!


----------



## jclaybo

And the loud heartbeat sound whenever they show the conjoined twins. And I can't deal with the killer clown, all though aspects and characters are based on real life people I wonder who or what the clown is based off of


----------



## sthrncin

chowlover2 said:


> I am watching for a second time and this episode is perfect. I love the beginning intro, the attention to detail blows my mind. It was a bit before my time, but I remember my Mom having crinoline petticoats in her closet just like the one the women wore in the scene with lobster boy satisfying them sexually. I was a little girl in '62 and had my tonsils out in a hospital that looked just like that. The clothing, the house and it's furniture inside-perfection!
> 
> The clown is especially creepy! Have you seen the show Freakshow? ( on AMC, I think ) The real lobster boy has been on that show as well as a bearded lady, sword swallower and some other interesting characters. Amazing people I should say. It takes place in Venice Beach, CA, and they have just added another location in Vegas.
> 
> The other thing I find refreshing is the fact that Jessica Lange and Kathy Bates have not succumbed to Botox and fillers. You can see the age on their faces, amazing in Hollywood, actresses with expression!
> 
> 
> I absolutely loved all of this! The scenery was spot on, and love the time period. I have never watched Freakshow, but have heard of lobster boy. I'll have to try and watch Freakshow sometime. I can't wait for the other characters to be added as the weeks go on. The previews look great! I do love Jessica and Kathy too! They are both great actresses!


----------



## sthrncin

chowlover2 said:


> This looks like it is going to be everything I thought Season 3 was going to be! I love everything!
> 
> *And Pepper's back!*
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a



Yes!! Forgot to mention her. I love it that Pepper is in this one!!


----------



## sthrncin

http://www.toofab.com/2014/10/08/extra-ordinary-behind-american-horror-story-freak-show/
Here's a good article on some of the new additions to the show.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

That clown tho!!!

From someone who is terrified of them, he freaks me out


----------



## LavenderIce

chowlover2 said:


> I am watching for a second time and this episode is perfect. I love the beginning intro, the attention to detail blows my mind. It was a bit before my time, but I remember my Mom having crinoline petticoats in her closet just like the one the women wore in the scene with lobster boy satisfying them sexually. I was a little girl in '62 and had my tonsils out in a hospital that looked just like that. The clothing, the house and it's furniture inside-perfection!
> 
> The clown is especially creepy! Have you seen the show Freakshow? ( on AMC, I think ) The real lobster boy has been on that show as well as a bearded lady, sword swallower and some other interesting characters. Amazing people I should say. It takes place in Venice Beach, CA, and they have just added another location in Vegas.
> 
> *The other thing I find refreshing is the fact that Jessica Lange and Kathy Bates have not succumbed to Botox and fillers. You can see the age on their faces, amazing in Hollywood, actresses with expression!*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a



Frances O'Connor looks good as well.  She had the snarkiest line of the night, "By far the most freakish thing of all tonight was your pathetic attempt at singing."


----------



## sthrncin

LavenderIce said:


> Frances O'Connor looks good as well.  She had the snarkiest line of the night, "By far the most freakish thing of all tonight was your pathetic attempt at singing."


Yes, she did, I always love her!!


----------



## sdkitty

I saw Michael Chiklis on the cast and didn't see him on the show yet....wonder if he's the clown.
That clown is nightmare scary.


I've watched every season of this show but somehow this first episode of this season didn't really engage me.  Maybe it's just because it's the first epi.  I didn't find myself feeling much empathy for any of the characters.  Seems you all liked it so maybe it's just me.


----------



## Ritovskyta

I wasn't impressed as well. 
I don't know if it was the music, it was just TOO loud for me and it was so constant. 
Like they feared we wouldn't be scared if it wasn't for the music. 
It had the reverse effect on me. 

The clown was scary,although when he was in the tent with the prisoners acting crazy and trashing everything with that loud music it just made me feel like I was watching a cheap , amateur horror movie. 

I am not sure I will enjoy it as much as last season or the first one.
The first one was the scariest, in my opinion. 

Plus, I don't know if it's because a lot of these people are real , with those exact issues living in the real world ..... I can't just look at it the same way.


----------



## Alice1979

sdkitty said:


> I saw Michael Chiklis on the cast and didn't see him on the show yet....wonder if he's the clown.
> That clown is nightmare scary.
> 
> 
> I've watched every season of this show but somehow this first episode of this season didn't really engage me.  Maybe it's just because it's the first epi.  I didn't find myself feeling much empathy for any of the characters.  Seems you all liked it so maybe it's just me.





Ritovskyta said:


> I wasn't impressed as well.
> I don't know if it was the music, it was just TOO loud for me and it was so constant.
> Like they feared we wouldn't be scared if it wasn't for the music.
> It had the reverse effect on me.
> 
> The clown was scary,although when he was in the tent with the prisoners acting crazy and trashing everything with that loud music it just made me feel like I was watching a cheap , amateur horror movie.
> 
> I am not sure I will enjoy it as much as last season or the first one.
> The first one was the scariest, in my opinion.
> 
> Plus, I don't know if it's because a lot of these people are real , with those exact issues living in the real world ..... I can't just look at it the same way.



I was underwhelmed as well. Not sure if it was because the pilot was a little longer than usual or I was extra tired. But I thought Jessica Lange was fantastic and was kinda disappointed that Taissa Farmiga and Lily Rabe did not return. I do wonder how the storyline will play out for the remainder of the season and I will continue watching.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I couldn't get into the show last night at all. I had my red wine and everything ready! Wasn't impressed.

I will have to go back and try again. I'm hoping I can eat my words. I've been so excited for AHS to start again!


----------



## jclaybo

I stopped watching at 10:55 wasnt it an 1h 33min long? I'm not feeling the clown guy at all, I will need to do some research on his character. Like last season and the season before I will be watching this season during the day on the treadmill


----------



## azsun

sdkitty said:


> I saw Michael Chiklis on the cast and didn't see him on the show yet....wonder if he's the clown.
> That clown is nightmare scary.
> 
> 
> I've watched every season of this show but somehow this first episode of this season didn't really engage me.  Maybe it's just because it's the first epi.  I didn't find myself feeling much empathy for any of the characters.  Seems you all liked it so maybe it's just me.



Michael Chiklis will be the strong man, his character hasn't been introduced yet.   The killer clown is played by John Carroll Lynch, who was in "Fargo" (the movie).

I too found the level of background noise and music too loud.  Made it hard to hear the words, esp. Elsa with her accent.  If I use CC I find myself distracted by it, I spend more time looking at the words than the screen....then I wind up missing the action!    I'm hoping every episode won't have that high level of background noise/music.


----------



## sthrncin

I loved the fact that it was and hour and a half long. I loved every bit of it. It will just get better every episode with more characters added. Funny, but I didn't notice the background noise, but I'll rewatch tonight and listen. I love creepy clowns, so that part is good by me  Bring on the creepy


----------



## Catsandbags

sthrncin said:


> I loved the fact that it was and hour and a half long. I loved every bit of it. It will just get better every episode with more characters added. Funny, but I didn't notice the background noise, but I'll rewatch tonight and listen. I love creepy clowns, so that part is good by me  Bring on the creepy




If any of the past seasons are an indication .. This show will just get weirder and crazier! It already started out that way! Season one had a million ghost and a million crazy back stories , season 2 had crazy serial killer, mad doctor and aliens! And season 3 had ghosts, serial killers, witches and Stevie nicks!


----------



## swags

Glitterandstuds said:


> That clown tho!!!
> 
> From someone who is terrified of them, he freaks me out





I was scared of the clown yet I look forward to seeing him again. He is truly scary and I'm not usually anti clown.


----------



## Ladybug09

melissatrv said:


> Actually I was freaked out by Freak Show    I don't think I will be watching this season.
> 
> One thing I found annoying was the music.  It was so loud.  Not the special effects music but just music in the diner etc.  Jessica Lange's accent is so thick and hard to understand at times with the loud music (which served no purpose) I missed half of what she said.



Closed Captioning.


----------



## Ladybug09

sthrncin said:


> [/B]I always have the closed caption on so I don't miss anything.



High 5!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Parri Labelle is on this season.


----------



## katiel00

Even though I'm terrified of clowns, I couldn't stop watching haha!


----------



## Swanky

What's the consensus?  Can we merge these threads?  
It's a little silly to have two being posted in concurrently.


----------



## chowlover2

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> What's the consensus?  Can we merge these threads?
> It's a little silly to have two being posted in concurrently.




Please merge them SM!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## sthrncin

chowlover2 said:


> Please merge them SM!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a




I agree please merge them! I have been posting on both.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

love jessica lange! couldn't stand 1 sarah paulson and def couldn't stand 2 of her


----------



## azsun

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> What's the consensus?  Can we merge these threads?
> It's a little silly to have two being posted in concurrently.



Merging them would be good!


----------



## katiel00

azsun said:


> Merging them would be good!




Agreed!!


----------



## TinksDelite

Just watched the premier on DVR & I really liked it!  I'm hoping that it doesn't fall flat like last season (my least favorite).  

Did anyone see the article about how all the seasons may be linked?  Interesting points.  Wondering if Elsa & the Nazi from season 2 are linked... and Elsa's song about Mars - an alien link?? Hmmmm.....

http://www.vulture.com/2014/10/american-horror-story-theory-every-season-connected.html


----------



## ClassicFab

I am on the fence about Freakshow. I  cannot deal with the clown. At all.


----------



## sdkitty

seahorseinstripes said:


> love jessica lange! couldn't stand 1 sarah paulson and def couldn't stand 2 of her


I don't care for Sarah Paulson either or what's her name Julia Roberts niece, Emma Roberts.  This director is loyal to his actors - maybe to a fault.


----------



## JLJRN

I've binge watched season 1 and 2 on Netflix and just watched the first episode of Freak Show.  I find the acting great and the writing/ plots highly entertaining.  I think it's too over the top to scare me though.  Looking forward to more of this season-looks like the best yet. LOVE Francis Conroy!!!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

sdkitty said:


> I don't care for Sarah Paulson either or what's her name Julia Roberts niece, Emma Roberts.  This director is loyal to his actors - maybe to a fault.



ugh yeah, emma roberts is dull.
i would like to see lily rabe though, and taissa farmiga. 
season 1 is still my fave so far


----------



## sthrncin

seahorseinstripes said:


> ugh yeah, emma roberts is dull.
> i would like to see lily rabe though, and taissa farmiga.
> season 1 is still my fave so far


Yes, I will miss them this season. Lily Rabe is one of my favorites.  Loved Zachary Quinto also!


----------



## sthrncin

Yay! Looks like the 2 threads are merged now


----------



## seahorseinstripes

sthrncin said:


> Yes, I will miss them this season. Lily Rabe is one of my favorites.  Loved Zachary Quinto also!



i also loveee zachary quinto!


----------



## rea11yb0red

Yeah I agree with all of you guys!  Missing some of the original cast.


----------



## chowlover2

Yes, especially Lily and Taissa!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## andicandi3x12

In love with how over the top this was! Showbiz theme for sure all throughout. I love Evan Peters and I feel this season will be more outright gore horror and less subtle creep you out horror. I am all on board! I love the clown he was looking on kind of like "friends!?" lol.


----------



## sthrncin

I'm counting down for Wednesday!!


----------



## chowlover2

sthrncin said:


> I'm counting down for Wednesday!!




Agreed!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## swags

sthrncin said:


> I'm counting down for Wednesday!!




Lol, I was making my bed earlier and feeling morning grouchy when I remembered, Freak show is on tonight!


----------



## sthrncin

swags said:


> Lol, I was making my bed earlier and feeling morning grouchy when I remembered, Freak show is on tonight!


Hahaha!  1 1/2 hours again!!!


----------



## katiel00

sthrncin said:


> Hahaha!  1 1/2 hours again!!!




I'm so excited! I even bought one of my favorite wines


----------



## sthrncin

katiel00 said:


> I'm so excited! I even bought one of my favorite wines
> View attachment 2779999




Omg where did you get that?? That is awesome!


----------



## katiel00

sthrncin said:


> Omg where did you get that?? That is awesome!


 
Here's the website: http://www.michaeldavidwinery.com/

They have really fun labels! I'm in California and they sell them at a store called Sprouts (it was on sale with a coupon.) But if you go under "find wines" hopefully its near you


----------



## sthrncin

katiel00 said:


> Here's the website: http://www.michaeldavidwinery.com/
> 
> They have really fun labels! I'm in California and they sell them at a store called Sprouts (it was on sale with a coupon.) But if you go under "find wines" hopefully its near you


Thanks  Not one near me, but I can order, they ship to me. Let me know how it is when you have it tonight


----------



## Ladybug09

katiel00 said:


> I'm so excited! I even bought one of my favorite wines
> View attachment 2779999


neat.


----------



## swags

katiel00 said:


> I'm so excited! I even bought one of my favorite wines
> View attachment 2779999



Cool bottle!


----------



## prof ash

Excited for the next episode! I dvr and watch on Fridays, but it airs in 10 minutes!!!  

Was there a link somewhere in the thread about the seasons all being linked somehow? I'd love to see more explicit examples of the linking as this season goes on. I personally have liked each season, but like each less than the previous. I think if there were more meshing from season to season, those of us invested in the show (or those whose interest is waning) might get more into it for the history. I was excited to see Pepper, for example, and like the idea of Jessica Lange's character being linked somehow to the asylum!!


----------



## chowlover2

ash14vwb said:


> Excited for the next episode! I dvr and watch on Fridays, but it airs in 10 minutes!!!
> 
> Was there a link somewhere in the thread about the seasons all being linked somehow? I'd love to see more explicit examples of the linking as this season goes on. I personally have liked each season, but like each less than the previous. I think if there were more meshing from season to season, those of us invested in the show (or those whose interest is waning) might get more into it for the history. I was excited to see Pepper, for example, and like the idea of Jessica Lange's character being linked somehow to the asylum!!




I wonder if this show was meant to come after season 1. I remember they said season 2 was going to take place in Florida, then all of a sudden, Asylum came out of nowhere.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## bhalpop

What mother takes that clown home for their kid?? Is she blind ?? I know he's spoiled and crazy but come on!!!


----------



## sthrncin

Great episode last night. Did you catch a glimpse of the clown's actual mouth when he had that mouth piece off? Ewww! Gonna watch again tonight because I always miss good things. So much happened!


----------



## TinksDelite

ash14vwb said:


> Was there a link somewhere in the thread about the seasons all being linked somehow? I'd love to see more explicit examples of the linking as this season goes on. I personally have liked each season, but like each less than the previous. I think if there were more meshing from season to season, those of us invested in the show (or those whose interest is waning) might get more into it for the history. I was excited to see Pepper, for example, and like the idea of Jessica Lange's character being linked somehow to the asylum!!


 
Here it is.. http://www.vulture.com/2014/10/ameri...connected.html 



sthrncin said:


> Great episode last night. Did you catch a glimpse of the clown's actual mouth when he had that mouth piece off? Ewww! Gonna watch again tonight because I always miss good things. So much happened!


 
I did... I had to rewind & pause on that scene because it was such a short glimpse but it made him all the more scary ... I can't stand clowns!!


----------



## sdkitty

seahorseinstripes said:


> ugh yeah, emma roberts is dull.
> i would like to see lily rabe though, and taissa farmiga.
> season 1 is still my fave so far


I agree season one was the best
I know I'm in the minority here and this show will probably get Emmy noms but it's just not engaging me.......doubt if I'll watch next episode


----------



## Samia

^ my favorite was Season 2


----------



## prof ash

Thank you for the link, tinks!

Chow, excellent point. I do recall them mentioning Florida, now! That order would've made sense!


----------



## Ladybug09

bhalpop said:


> What mother takes that clown home for their kid?? Is she blind ?? I know he's spoiled and crazy but come on!!!



Girl, this show operates in a alternate/parallel universe. 
Lol


----------



## sdkitty

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl, this show operates in a alternate/parallel universe.
> Lol


and we don't know how the son go to be the way he is.....


----------



## dr.pepper

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl, this show operates in a alternate/parallel universe.
> Lol




You can say that again! 

I feel like this is the tightest storyline so far. My past fave was Murder House but both Asylum and Coven got too wacky with story lines that were all over the place; Freak Show already feels more polished.


----------



## sthrncin

Watched the episode again last night and was joined by a first time watcher, my son, who is now an American Horror fan!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOVE this show..thus far! Disturbing episode last night..I wonder if all the shows will be long ones like these last two? Thank goodness I have a dvr to record it..


----------



## Ladybug09

Sweetpea83 said:


> LOVE this show..thus far! Disturbing episode last night..I wonder if all the shows will be long ones like these last two? Thank goodness I have a dvr to record it..



I know I wonder if they continue be long also.


----------



## eurasiangirl

sthrncin said:


> Great episode last night. Did you catch a glimpse of the clown's actual mouth when he had that mouth piece off? Ewww! Gonna watch again tonight because I always miss good things. So much happened!




I have this working theory that he has possibly not-sinister ("good" may be a bit of a stretch) intentions with what he's doing...the fact that he's missing the lower part of his face makes me think it was because of a failed suicide attempt...there's a long backstory I guess we'll see in episode 4....all speculation for now 

Dandy is crazy...almost as creepy at Twisty because he's also really unpredictable....


----------



## katiel00

*update on the wine* its good... a bit peppery... 

But seriously, Dandy just seriously creeps me out. I feel like twisty longs for a 'wife' and 'child' since he's only been killing men and even though he's kidnapped them its almost like he just wants a family (even though its disturbing). Dandy just wants to torture anything and everything and I feel like that will cause a problem with twisty and dandy down the line...

Oh and Meep... Oh my heart broke! Sure, he killed chickens but come on now! You could tell Jimmy Darling just felt so guilty. And Strongman needs his a** whooped! ERGH.


----------



## Sweetpea83

katiel00 said:


> *update on the wine* its good... a bit peppery...
> 
> *But seriously, Dandy just seriously creeps me out. I feel like twisty longs for a 'wife' and 'child' since he's only been killing men and even though he's kidnapped them its almost like he just wants a family (even though its disturbing). Dandy just wants to torture anything and everything and I feel like that will cause a problem with twisty and dandy down the line...
> *
> Oh and Meep... Oh my heart broke! Sure, he killed chickens but come on now! You could tell Jimmy Darling just felt so guilty. And Strongman needs his a** whooped! ERGH.




Good observation.


----------



## chowlover2

I felt so bad about Meep...


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## sthrncin

katiel00 said:


> *update on the wine* its good... a bit peppery...
> 
> But seriously, Dandy just seriously creeps me out. I feel like twisty longs for a 'wife' and 'child' since he's only been killing men and even though he's kidnapped them its almost like he just wants a family (even though its disturbing). Dandy just wants to torture anything and everything and I feel like that will cause a problem with twisty and dandy down the line...
> 
> Oh and Meep... Oh my heart broke! Sure, he killed chickens but come on now! You could tell Jimmy Darling just felt so guilty. And Strongman needs his a** whooped! ERGH.


Like "hot" peppery? Interesting...
Dandy is one sick puppy, a true weirdo lol. I am interested to find out about Twisty's messed up mouth. I dont think he likes the fact that Dandy wants to help him. 
:cry::cry:I am so sad over Meep, he was so cute.


----------



## Cindi

The video was posted on Facebook today. It's the actor that plays Dandy talking about his character. ***Spoliers**** Don't watch unless you have seen the last episode or you like spoilers.  


https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=779766682059317&set=vb.200060813363243&type=2&theater


----------



## TinksDelite

Thanks for that link.. did you take a look at the other actors videos?!  Wow!  I loved listening to their stories, so inspirational!  Even the actor that plays Meep has one.  Worth a look everyone!


----------



## JLJRN

katiel00 said:


> *update on the wine* its good... a bit peppery...
> 
> But seriously, Dandy just seriously creeps me out. I feel like twisty longs for a 'wife' and 'child' since he's only been killing men and even though he's kidnapped them its almost like he just wants a family (even though its disturbing). Dandy just wants to torture anything and everything and I feel like that will cause a problem with twisty and dandy down the line...
> 
> Oh and Meep... Oh my heart broke! Sure, he killed chickens but come on now! You could tell Jimmy Darling just felt so guilty. And Strongman needs his a** whooped! ERGH.



Didn't Twisty kill the boy's mother along with the father in the farmhouse that night?


----------



## katiel00

JLJRN said:


> Didn't Twisty kill the boy's mother along with the father in the farmhouse that night?




You're right! Humph... That throws a wrench in my theory lol


----------



## TinksDelite

I think Twisty wants playmates more than a family just like Dandy!


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> I felt so bad about Meep...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a



Me too!


----------



## anitalilac

I have never been so obssessed with a show since Grey's Anatomy earlier season and The good wife......
Meep death is just :cry:...
RIP meep...
And that clown's mouth...my theory is that he is in pain with that lower injury that he just wants to hurt people..I think he was abused when he was a child...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Favourites seasons are Murder House and this one. Much, much tighter with editing and direction.

Not helping my clown phobia one bit I might add  

Interesting parallel between the physical freaks and the true freaks ie Dandy, Strongman and Twisty.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm so glad to see Evan Peters with a more substantial role this season. His talents were wasted in Coven.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Samia

chowlover2 said:


> I'm so glad to see Evan Peters with a more substantial role this season. His talents were wasted in Coven.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a




Agree!


----------



## Sassys

Just watched the first two episodes (was in the Caribbean for 2 weeks). OMG, that clown is going to give me nightmares. The Mama's boy is cracking me up. I love it!!!!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

This is the first AHS series that I've watched and I love it. That clown makes me so uncomfortable with his creepy look and silence. He's so scary. Love Chicklis (sp. ?) and Bassett's characters!


----------



## veyda

This show is very disturbing. 





I like it.


----------



## MissNataliie

I cried at the end with Meep. It was so sad! 
I'm honestly more afraid of Dandy than I am Twisty the Clown. I think Dandy is terrifying.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

MissNataliie said:


> I cried at the end with Meep. It was so sad!
> I'm honestly more afraid of Dandy than I am Twisty the Clown. I think Dandy is terrifying.



Dandy has serial killer written all over him. The conversation with the maid implied he's been killing small animals etc - a classic way serial killers start before moving on to human prey ie Jeffrey Dahmer.

Agree - he creeps me out. The clown isn't doing my sleep any favours though.


----------



## sthrncin

http://www.eonline.com/news/590746/...-mordrake-on-american-horror-story-freak-show
This should be good!!


----------



## katiel00

sthrncin said:


> http://www.eonline.com/news/590746/...-mordrake-on-american-horror-story-freak-show
> This should be good!!


 
I'm really excited they incorporated this. Honestly it is really sad about the real Edward Mordrake, just so tragic. I'm more freaked out about Dandy! But I already told my husband I want a crystal whiskey baby bottle for xmas LOL (joking of course).


----------



## sthrncin

katiel00 said:


> I'm really excited they incorporated this. Honestly it is really sad about the real Edward Mordrake, just so tragic. I'm more freaked out about Dandy! But I already told my husband I want a crystal whiskey baby bottle for xmas LOL (joking of course).




I'm guessing Dandy is the new clown in the previews. That baby bottle!! Lol!


----------



## katiel00

sthrncin said:


> I'm guessing Dandy is the new clown in the previews. That baby bottle!! Lol!


 
I would think so but wouldn't it be messed up if it was like his mother or something LOL. I just don't know... would they make it so obvious?!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

sthrncin said:


> http://www.eonline.com/news/590746/...-mordrake-on-american-horror-story-freak-show
> This should be good!!



ooohhhh....creepy. I love Wes as an actor. Looking forward to his storyline.


----------



## Ladybug09

As exaggerated as this show is, the behaviors it reflects of how people treat those who are different is very accurate.

Anyone else skip through the songs??


----------



## swags

Did anything happen after Elsa sang and Edward Mordrake appeared/disappeared? Our recording stopped kind of abruptly.


----------



## katiel00

I'm sorry but I was totally not impressed by last night's show :/ hopefully next week is better...


----------



## sthrncin

Omg, I can't believe I fell asleep last night! Will have to watch tonight. Guess I was exhausted!


----------



## Sinarta

swags said:


> Did anything happen after Elsa sang and Edward Mordrake appeared/disappeared? Our recording stopped kind of abruptly.


 
Edward visited the bearded lady, made her tell her wrongs from the past and gave her a pass. Edward didnt take her but from her stories, strong man is very mean (I'm not good with names). He may be the one to go.


----------



## swags

Sinarta said:


> Edward visited the bearded lady, made her tell her wrongs from the past and gave her a pass. Edward didnt take her but from her stories, strong man is very mean (I'm not good with names). He may be the one to go.



Thanks!


----------



## anitalilac

katiel00 said:


> I'm sorry but I was totally not impressed by last night's show :/ hopefully next week is better...



Me too...not impressed....but I won't stop watching though!


----------



## katiel00

anitalilac said:


> Me too...not impressed....but *I won't stop watching though*!


 
I'm the same way! I'm just hoping last night was just a lot of filler/ buildup for next weeks episode. 

I did get a good chuckle at Ms. Patti's Woody Woodpecker outfit LOL


----------



## Sassys

Haven't watched last night yet (fell asleep), but I will say, these musical numbers are so stupid. Crowd surfing in the 50's


----------



## Nishi621

katiel00 said:


> *update on the wine* its good... a bit peppery...
> 
> But seriously, Dandy just seriously creeps me out. I feel like twisty longs for a 'wife' and 'child' since he's only been killing men and even though he's kidnapped them its almost like he just wants a family (even though its disturbing). Dandy just wants to torture anything and everything and I feel like that will cause a problem with twisty and dandy down the line...
> 
> Oh and Meep... Oh my heart broke! Sure, he killed chickens but come on now! You could tell Jimmy Darling just felt so guilty. And Strongman needs his a** whooped! ERGH.




This is what my husband thinks also. As crazy as the clown is and he is a killer, he seems to be trying to put a 'family" together. All very disturbing!!


----------



## coronita

I have to agree - those musical numbers are over the top and dreadful. I can't stand them! I also don't understand the crowd surfing if this is supposed to be the 50s and let's not forget singing "Criminal", a song from 98/99. Maybe we have to suspend reality for those scenes. 


Clowns don't really scare me but this psycho clown sure does. He has the creepy stare down thing to a science!


----------



## sthrncin

I don't think Twisty was too happy to find Dandy there. I really don't think Dandy has the "guts" to be a real killer, he couldn't kill the housekeeper. I love that these are running over an hour long.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

coronita said:


> I have to agree - those musical numbers are over the top and dreadful. I can't stand them! I also don't understand the crowd surfing if this is supposed to be the 50s and let's not forget singing "Criminal", a song from 98/99. Maybe we have to suspend reality for those scenes.
> 
> 
> Clowns don't really scare me but this psycho clown sure does. He has the creepy stare down thing to a science!



So far all of Elsa's singing numbers have been more modern music... I actually really enjoy it!


----------



## katiel00

coronita said:


> I have to agree - those musical numbers are over the top and dreadful. I can't stand them! I also don't understand the crowd surfing if this is supposed to be the 50s and let's not forget singing "Criminal", a song from 98/99. Maybe we have to suspend reality for those scenes.
> 
> 
> Clowns don't really scare me but this psycho clown sure does. He has the creepy stare down thing to a science!


 


sarahloveslouis said:


> So far all of Elsa's singing numbers have been more modern music... I actually really enjoy it!


 
IMO, I think that's the whole point of the non-period music. It's when your suppose to just not be reality and take you out of your comfort zone. This show isn't on the history channel  But I can totally understand why it might annoy people, I think its kind of whimsical! I just adore when Elsa starts singing, you can see her transcend into a completely different reality, then to see her crash down back to earth and how awkward she is... I don't know if its the opium or shes just cray cray!


----------



## MissNataliie

sarahloveslouis said:


> So far all of Elsa's singing numbers have been more modern music... I actually really enjoy it!




I love Elsa's singing to! Especially this last song. It was definitely my favorite!


----------



## sthrncin

Lol anybody else wondering what Dennis O'Hare is hiding in his pants lol??


----------



## katiel00

sthrncin said:


> Lol anybody else wondering what Dennis O'Hare is hiding in his pants lol??




LMAO!! Well it must be something interesting! I told my hubs its either elephantitus (sp) or a doubler hahahaha I can't even type that without laughing!


----------



## creighbaby

sthrncin said:


> Lol anybody else wondering what Dennis O'Hare is hiding in his pants lol??




I wanna see his "sword."


----------



## katiel00

So in a new picture they have Dandy with Twisty's mask hanging around his neck... oh my mind is racing with all sorts of ideas!


----------



## sthrncin

creighbaby said:


> I wanna see his "sword."




Lol!! My mind was picturing all sorts of weird things!! ROTFL!


----------



## Sassys

Great news American Horror Story fans &#8211; Neil Patrick Harris and David Burtka will be guest starring on Freak Show this season!

Neil will play a salesman in the final two episodes of the season while David will have a sexy storyline in the final episode with Jessica Lange&#8217;s character, TV Line reports.

Neil had previously revealed that creator Ryan Murphy had invited him and David to appear in the first season, but it did not work out.

Be sure to watch American Horror Story: Freak Show every Wednesday evening on FX!

justjared


----------



## Sassys

American Horror Story: Asylum&#8216;s Lily Rabe is set to make an appearance in this season&#8217;s Freak Show to reprise her role as Sister Mary Eunice, EW reports.

The reason for the crossover will involve Pepper (Naomi Grossman), who ended up in the Asylum institution, Briarcliff.

Lily has appeared in every season of American Horror Story so far, and will appear in the 10th episode this season, which will be the season&#8217;s big cliffhanger before a short hiatus.

Lily also stars in the ABC show The Visitors, which will premiere midseason on the network.

justjared


----------



## sthrncin

Sassys said:


> American Horror Story: Asylums Lily Rabe is set to make an appearance in this seasons Freak Show to reprise her role as Sister Mary Eunice, EW reports.
> 
> The reason for the crossover will involve Pepper (Naomi Grossman), who ended up in the Asylum institution, Briarcliff.
> 
> Lily has appeared in every season of American Horror Story so far, and will appear in the 10th episode this season, which will be the seasons big cliffhanger before a short hiatus.
> 
> Lily also stars in the ABC show The Visitors, which will premiere midseason on the network.
> 
> justjared




I'm I  so excited about this!! Love Lily!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Dang!!!! That is sick what they did to Elsa!

Wow so I was thinking that he took you if your story wasn't sad enough, but he actually takes you when your story is super sad. Now I wonder the backgrounds on all the other ghost stories.

I was hoping he would take Dandy! I think Dandy will now pay for Clowns crimes!


----------



## swags

Great episode tonight.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Blair123456 said:


> I think American Horro story is a little scary. I live alone and dare not to watch it at night!  http://http://hdtvshows.net/tvshows/American-Horror-Story.htm



Ummm...why are you advertising that site both here and on the Homeland thread?


----------



## bhalpop

I did not see that coming at all!


----------



## sthrncin

Last night was a fantastic show! As bad as the clown's mouth was, I couldn't take my eyes off of him. What a sad story.


----------



## MissNataliie

Amazing episode last night! I agree, I  think Dandy will pay for Twisty's crimes. Did anyone see the previews for next weeks episode? It looks incredibly intense.


----------



## TinksDelite

What a great episode! I loved hearing the back stories of the freaks.  Elsa's story was something else!! And poor Twisty.

I love that they are bringing back Sister Mary Eunice too!  If they do tie all of these stories together I think it will be brilliant!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I agree...great episode! Wow at the makeup job that Twisty had..


----------



## Sweetpea83

MissNataliie said:


> Amazing episode last night! I agree, I  think Dandy will pay for Twisty's crimes. Did anyone see the previews for next weeks episode? It looks incredibly intense.



No..watched the episode on my phone..hate that they don't give a preview of the next episode..damn itunes..lol.


----------



## MissNataliie

Sweetpea83 said:


> No..watched the episode on my phone..hate that they don't give a preview of the next episode..damn itunes..lol.




Well to give you an idea, it showed a lot with the male con artist talking to (and possibly drugging?) the twins Bette and Dot. And also Dandy's mother screaming, a lot.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thank you!


----------



## TinksDelite

Yeeessss!!!

http://www.eonline.com/news/593947/...connected?cmpid=sn-111021-facebook-na-eonline



> We have good news for your crazy conspiracy theorists: You're not so crazy after all!
> After two characters from_ Asylum_ were revealed to be showing up on_ American Horror Story: Freak Show_, Pepper (*Naomi Grossman*) and Sister Mary Eunice (*Lily Rabe*), fans began to theorize that all of the seasons of the FX hit are somehow connected.
> And now, co-creator *Ryan Murphy* has finally ended the speculation: All of _AHS_' seasons are in fact connected!
> "They're all connected. We're just beginning to tell you how they're connected," Murphy said in an interview with EW.com.  "They're all very separate but there's clues every season that we're  now telling you how the different worlds are intertwined."
> *CLICK: Neil Patrick Harris is heading to AHS: Freak Show and bringing his husband with him!*
> Murphy also revealed that some of the fan theories he's read online are "completely right," saying, "That's  the fun of the show. Hopefully by the end of the run, be it 10 years or  15 years, people will be able to stand back and be able to say, "Oh  that was connected to _x_."
> Sister Eunice is the first major acknowledgement of the connection between the different seasons, with Murphy saying, "The  interesting thing about doing a show like this is every season is  incredibly its own story and its own beginning, middle and end. Its own  journey. But we have always from the very beginning in the intertwining  mythologies and how things connect. This is the first year where we  begin to tell you that season two is connected to season four which is  connected to season one...there's definitely a rhyme or a reason and a  connectedness to all of these seasons, but in the same way, they're  standalones, which is the fun of it. But it is a puzzle. And Lily coming  back and dealing with Pepper is sort of the first unveiling of that  connectedness."
> *CLICK: Details on NPH's new variety show*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michele K. Short/FX
> And in addition to connecting to previous seasons, _Freak Show_ already has dropped a "big season five clue," Murphy spilled: the top hat on the cup of coffee given to Maggie (*Emma Roberts*) by the police. Hm...
> Murphy also dropped a major spoiler about a fan favorite _Freak Show_ character, who was (Spoiler Alert!) killed off in the most recent episode; though he died, Twisty the Clown will in fact he back later this season.
> "Twisty  is not over, and neither is Edward Mordrake. They both make triumphant  returns," Murphy said. "I was shocked to read so many of these 'RIP  Twisty' websites and blogs have sprung up. People love Twisty...He will return."
> _American Horror Story: Freak Show_ airs Wednesdays, 10 p.m. on FX.


----------



## raiderette74

I'm still wondering if I should give this show a try.  Help me out...........If you like ____________ (tv show) then you will probably like American Horror Story.


----------



## TinksDelite

raiderette74 said:


> I'm still wondering if I should give this show a try. Help me out...........If you like ____________ (tv show) then you will probably like American Horror Story.


 
Hmmm.. that's a tough one.  It's really unlike any other show out there.  

It's creepy (at times) well written, with great acting.  There is a hint of reality in all of the storylines (i.e. Black Dahlia).  

Try out season 1 & go from there.  It's by far my favorite season but they are all unique & don't need to be watched in any particular order.


----------



## raiderette74

TinksDelite said:


> Hmmm.. that's a tough one.  It's really unlike any other show out there.
> 
> It's creepy (at times) well written, with great acting.  There is a hint of reality in all of the storylines (i.e. Black Dahlia).
> 
> Try out season 1 & go from there.  It's by far my favorite season but they are all unique & don't need to be watched in any particular order.


 
Thanks, I have been wanting to watch but DH hasn't.  Is this on Netflix?


----------



## Sassys

raiderette74 said:


> Thanks, I have been wanting to watch but DH hasn't.  *Is this on Netflix*?



Yes, you can stream it. I agree season 1 was the best.


----------



## raiderette74

Sassys said:


> Yes, you can stream it. I agree season 1 was the best.


 
Thanks ladies!


----------



## SBgirl

Just had a perfect Halloween catching up on the last two episodes of American Horror Story: Freak Show , "Edward Mordrake (Part 1& 2)". 
I must admit, I miss actor Taissa Farmiga (Violet, season 1) this season. Will she return???


----------



## Creativelyswank

I miss her as well, I love both her and her sister Vera. Wouldn't mind an appearance by her!!


----------



## dr.pepper

Dandy is giving me Patrick Bateman!


----------



## sthrncin

dr.pepper said:


> Dandy is giving me Patrick Bateman!


Hahaha! yeah really!!


----------



## katiel00

**spoiler for people not seen the recent episode!!**



Is it creepy that I laughed when Dandy said "Why are you not dead!? Now your making me feel bad!" LOL I mean for reals.... 

Also I also had feeling Del would turn out to be gay. The bearded lady, hermaphrodite (well guess not!) and now that his 'lover' is dead I think he's going to go on a rampage. Had so many twists and turns I loved it! Now if they could lay off the commercials haha!


----------



## Sassys

katiel00 said:


> **spoiler for people not seen the recent episode!!**
> 
> 
> 
> Is it creepy that I laughed when Dandy said "Why are you not dead!? Now your making me feel bad!" LOL I mean for reals....
> 
> Also I also had feeling Del would turn out to be gay. The bearded lady, hermaphrodite (well guess not!) and now that his 'lover' is dead I think he's going to go on a rampage. Had so many twists and turns I loved it! Now if they could lay off the commercials haha!



I laughed too 

I also bust out laughing when he told his mother, "we've been robbed" and she immediately knew his a$$ was lying. Uh, dumba$$ if you are going to make your mother think it was a robbery, perhaps you should break a window, turn over chairs, make a mess, and make it look like things were stolen


----------



## katiel00

Sassys said:


> I laughed too
> 
> I also bust out laughing when he told his mother, "we've been robbed" and she immediately knew his a$$ was lying. Uh, dumba$$ if you are going to make your mother think it was a robbery, perhaps you should break a window, turn over chairs, make a mess, and make it look like things were stolen


 
LOL! Right?? Or just show up at his mother's house covered in blood. But that mother has to be just as cray... very interesting about the family incest/inbreeding and that there have been multiple serial killers. 

Also when Jimmy started getting all up and at it with Del's wife I was like Oh lord please don't LOL that your step- mama!


----------



## anitalilac

I was bummed tha twisty was killed so soon! That is what made this show interesting for me. Now with Dandy killing ..it is just like watching Criminal  Minds, freak  show where the BAU will show up and solve the case of murders..
I never saw it coming, Del being gay...but is that why he was attracted to Angela Basset? Because of her ding a ling or enlarged clitoris? Make sense now..and yeah when Jimmy start making out with her, I was disgusted! Its your step mama!


----------



## dr.pepper

katiel00 said:


> LOL! Right?? Or just show up at his mother's house covered in blood. But that mother has to be just as cray... very interesting about the family incest/inbreeding and that there have been multiple serial killers.
> 
> Also when Jimmy started getting all up and at it with Del's wife I was like Oh lord please don't LOL that your step- mama!




Mommy is def as strange as Dandy!

Jimmy doesn't know it's his stepmom! He gets a pass.


----------



## Sweetpea83

dr.pepper said:


> Dandy is giving me Patrick Bateman!


Lol...I agree!! Another great/disturbing episode...


----------



## Sassys

dr.pepper said:


> Mommy is def as strange as Dandy!
> 
> *Jimmy doesn't know it's his stepmom! He gets a pass*.



Agree. But I did cringe when they were making out.


----------



## anitalilac

Is Matt Bomer the male prostitue Del fell in love? He is beautiful........


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Yep!


----------



## Cindi

Poor Matt Bomer    That was quite a scene. Great episode.


----------



## creighbaby

Cindi said:


> Poor Matt Bomer    That was quite a scene. Great episode.




Kill me.


----------



## sthrncin

creighbaby said:


> Kill me.




They could have left him on a few more shows just for eye candy. He's so handsome!


----------



## ClassicFab

What do you all think of this season? I've only watched the first two shows and can't seem to get into it. Should I keep going? 

I think what's really turning me off is the way they're being treated because they're "freaks". I'm too sensitive to things like that. It really stuck with me when Evan Peters said, "we're people too".


----------



## Sassys

ClassicFab said:


> What do you all think of this season? I've only watched the first two shows and can't seem to get into it. Should I keep going?
> 
> I think what's really turning me off is the way they're being treated because they're "freaks". I'm too sensitive to things like that. It really stuck with me when Evan Peters said, "we're people too".



I watch it, because I feel like I have invested in all the seasons, but it is quite boring. The singing really needs to stop ullhair:ullhair:


----------



## Samia

ClassicFab said:


> What do you all think of this season? I've only watched the first two shows and can't seem to get into it. Should I keep going?
> 
> I think what's really turning me off is the way they're being treated because they're "freaks". I'm too sensitive to things like that. It really stuck with me when Evan Peters said, "we're people too".




I think season 1&2 were the best. This season is annoying sometimes, I don't like the singing either.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sassys said:


> I watch it, because I feel like I have invested in all the seasons, but it is quite boring. The singing really needs to stop ullhair:ullhair:



I can't be bothered with the singing. I FF'd through it.


----------



## Ladybug09

Glitterandstuds said:


> I can't be bothered with the singing. I FF'd through it.



Haha, me too!!


----------



## sthrncin

Ladybug09 said:


> Haha, me too!!


I think if I ever hear Life on Mars on the radio I will freak out lol, no pun intended! No more singing please Elsa.


----------



## ClassicFab

Sassys said:


> I watch it, because I feel like I have invested in all the seasons, but it is quite boring. The singing really needs to stop ullhair:ullhair:



Thank you! I guess I can chug through it. I've been an AHS fan since season 1 as well.


----------



## anitalilac

So how did Elsa and Dandy's mom met? I did not know they knew each other...I Hope Paul lives and marries that girl...


----------



## Ladybug09

anitalilac said:


> So how did Elsa and Dandy's mom met? I did not know they knew each other...I Hope Paul lives and marries that girl...



No happy ever afters in AHS...at least not for auxiliary characters.


----------



## MissNataliie

anitalilac said:


> So how did Elsa and Dandy's mom met? I did not know they knew each other...I Hope Paul lives and marries that girl...




I think they met whenever Dandy's Mom (I cannot think of her name!) and Dandy tried to buy the twins at the end of the show a few episodes back.


----------



## swags

Can someone help me out. For the second time this season my recording cut off too early. Who was at the door at the end when Dandy was walking down the stairs to get it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## katiel00

swags said:


> Can someone help me out. For the second time this season my recording cut off too early. Who was at the door at the end when Dandy was walking down the stairs to get it? Thanks in advance!




It was Jimmy Darling, and the mother answered the door and Dandy said "he's here for the twins"

There was a little more banter but thats the important part lol


----------



## swags

katiel00 said:


> It was Jimmy Darling, and the mother answered the door and Dandy said "he's here for the twins"
> 
> There was a little more banter but thats the important part lol





Thanks!


----------



## anitalilac

Ladybug09 said:


> No happy ever afters in AHS...at least not for auxiliary characters.



Oh, ok. This is my  first American Horror Story...


----------



## Samia

I am bored with this season! And please enough with the singing


----------



## Ladybug09

Samia said:


> I am bored with this season! And please enough with the singing



Lol!!! The song this week wasn't so bad...but yeah, I hate the singing.  I'm ready forr the two headed sisters to be chopped in half.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

A not so flattering but on target article on AHS.

http://www.avclub.com/article/unless-american-horror-story-stops-repeating-itsel-211303?


----------



## MissNataliie

I really like the actors in the show and how they reuse them every season. But of course not everyone will like that. I really love this show, and I don't ever want to stop watching until it ends!


----------



## chocolatechippy

MissNataliie said:


> I really like the actors in the show and how they reuse them every season. But of course not everyone will like that. I really love this show, and I don't ever want to stop watching until it ends!



I agree! I loved Jimmy Darling & the Strong Man in this episode.


----------



## sthrncin

No show next week &#128563;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## TinksDelite

Any one watch last nights episode?!  Dandy has lost it.. 

Oh.. and when you look at the notes that the psychiatrist is writing down.. there is a note about a hospital & a Dr. Winters... another link to the Asylum season & Lana Winters perhaps?!


----------



## sdkitty

Samia said:


> I am bored with this season! And please enough with the singing


agree
I stopped watching
just couldn't care about any of the characters


----------



## anitalilac

So Meryl Streep's daughter is the girl whose face was mutilated by her dad..Grace Gummer..no wonder she looks familiar...

I kinda lost steam after Twisty the clown's character died......


----------



## TinksDelite

anitalilac said:


> So Meryl Streep's daughter is the girl whose face was mutilated by her dad..Grace Gummer..no wonder she looks familiar...
> 
> I kinda lost steam after Twisty the clown's character died......


 
Definately see the resemblance.  She is also in the HBO show The Newsroom.


----------



## Ladybug09

I still watch, but I'm not as invested.


----------



## chowlover2

I've kind of lost interest after the last 2 episodes. I hated seeing Ma Petit go and now the Bearded Lady.


----------



## swags

chowlover2 said:


> I've kind of lost interest after the last 2 episodes. I hated seeing Ma Petit go and now the Bearded Lady.


 
I agree. The last 2 haven't been as good.


----------



## MissNataliie

I loved last nights episode! It was so intense!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Ladybug09 said:


> I still watch, but I'm not as invested.



Same here. I did think last night's episode was one of the best so far this season. Mostly because there was lots of murder (I know that sounds terrible) and no sining. It was an intense and episode.

I know this was several episodes ago, but I feel like Patti LaBelle's character was a waste. Geez, it's Patti LaBelle, we should have seen more of her. I keep waiting for her to come back as a ghost lol (wrong season).


----------



## Ladybug09

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Same here. I did think last night's episode was one of the best so far this season. Mostly because there was lots of murder (I know that sounds terrible) and no sining. It was an intense and episode.
> 
> I know this was several episodes ago, but I feel like Patti LaBelle's character was a waste. Geez, it's Patti LaBelle, we should have seen more of her. I keep waiting for her to come back as a ghost lol (wrong season).



Yup. They wasted her character.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Same here. I did think last night's episode was one of the best so far this season. Mostly because there was lots of murder (I know that sounds terrible) and no sining. It was an intense and episode.
> 
> I know this was several episodes ago, but I feel like Patti LaBelle's character was a waste. Geez, it's Patti LaBelle, we should have seen more of her. I keep waiting for her to come back as a ghost lol (wrong season).



"no sining" That should be no singing.


----------



## chowlover2

ladybug09 said:


> yup. They wasted her character.


+2!


----------



## MissNataliie

Not Freak Show related, but Netflix just added Coven and I devoured the entire season in two days. It was so good! One of my favorite AHS seasons by far. I definitely prefer AHS's use of Kathy Bates and Angela Bassett in Coven rather than Freak Show; I hope they are main stays in the series.


----------



## Alice1979

I'm still watching but why did they have to kill all the interesting characters on the show already, i.e., Ma Petite, Ethel, Gloria, and Regina?!

Oh Dandy


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Dandy is 50 shades of fuc*ed up.


----------



## Ladybug09

I'm done with this show.


----------



## SBgirl

Dandy, what did you do to your mother???


----------



## chowlover2

This storyline with Dandy has lost me. I have no interest in him.


----------



## swags

I really liked the beginning of the season. The clown had me scared. Now the show is Dandy centered and I find him creepy but not scary. Tired of drunk Jimmy too.


----------



## SBgirl

I miss the scary clown.


----------



## LavenderIce

Last night's episode was so sad for Pepper!  It was nice to see Lily Raabe again though and it was neat how they tied in Season 2 with this one.


----------



## sthrncin

I loved last night's show. The background on Pepper and Sister Mary Eunice again was worth every minute!!


----------



## barbee

After the recent bloodbaths, last night's show was heartwarming.  The love between Elsa and Pepper was touching, and I was glad Dandy was not center stage this week!


----------



## Ladybug09

it was sad to see Pepper cry.


----------



## TinksDelite

That was heartbreaking.. poor Pepper.  So Elsa 'made' it as a TV star?!  Wonder how that ends up happening since Stanley is just a grifter.


----------



## swags

I agree, last night was a better episode and I was glad for the Dandy break. I watched Seasons 1 and 3 but did not see Asylum. My husband told me I should watch it and after last night, I may try and tune in if I have time.


----------



## JLJRN

I've watched every season but the 3rd, Coven. Is it worth watching?


----------



## chowlover2

JLJRN said:


> I've watched every season but the 3rd, Coven. Is it worth watching?




I think season 3 was the weakest of the 4. It started off well and then got lost. 

Does anyone here watch The Following? I kept wondering where I saw Dandy before, and he is one if the twins from season 2.


----------



## MissNataliie

JLJRN said:


> I've watched every season but the 3rd, Coven. Is it worth watching?




I absolutely loved season three! It's not as dramatic or terrifying as some of the other AHS seasons, but I loved the cast and story line. I think it's worth watching for every AHS fan!


----------



## barbee

I just finished season 1 last night, and think the ending left me feeling a little cheated.  I suppose I wanted a more realistic ending, but why would I think that?  This is a horror story!


----------



## TinksDelite

MissNataliie said:


> I absolutely loved season three! It's not as dramatic or terrifying as some of the other AHS seasons, but I loved the cast and story line. I think it's worth watching for every AHS fan!



It's worth it just to hear Frances Conroy scream out BALENCIAGA! as her last words!!!


----------



## sthrncin

TinksDelite said:


> It's worth it just to hear Frances Conroy scream out BALENCIAGA! as her last words!!!




Lol, yes!!!


----------



## JLJRN

sthrncin said:


> Lol, yes!!!



Well if Francis Conroy is in it , will have to watch , she's my absolute favorite!


----------



## Cindi

Anyone notice the doctor that gave Elsa her wooden legs was The Ax Man from last season??


----------



## sthrncin

Cindi said:


> Anyone notice the doctor that gave Elsa her wooden legs was The Ax Man from last season??


Yes, I did


----------



## chowlover2

I thought he looked familiar but couldn't place him. Thanks!


----------



## Sweetpea83

chowlover2 said:


> I've kind of lost interest after the last 2 episodes. I hated seeing Ma Petit go and now the Bearded Lady.




Me too..


----------



## azsun

Cindi said:


> Anyone notice the doctor that gave Elsa her wooden legs was The Ax Man from last season??



Danny Huston is the actor's name.  He terrified me as the lead vampire in "30 Days of Night".


----------



## zippie




----------



## loves

i really liked the episode on pepper.


----------



## chowlover2

loves said:


> i really liked the episode on pepper.




I did as well. I wonder what Neil Patrick Harris is going to add to the final episodes. I assume he is going to replace Elsa...


----------



## StylishFarmer

Was there another episode after the Pepper one? 

Gosh, this one was heart wrenching.


----------



## chowlover2

StylishFarmer said:


> Was there another episode after the Pepper one?
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, this one was heart wrenching.




No, AHS is on holiday break and will return in the New Year.


----------



## StylishFarmer

chowlover2 said:


> No, AHS is on holiday break and will return in the New Year.





Great! Thank you. Thought I was going crazy when I couldn't find it in the TV guide


----------



## chowlover2

StylishFarmer said:


> Great! Thank you. Thought I was going crazy when I couldn't find it in the TV guide




No problem, I believe the 7th, but double check. So much stuff is on hiatus this year I can't keep track of it all!


----------



## sthrncin

chowlover2 said:


> No problem, I believe the 7th, but double check. So much stuff is on hiatus this year I can't keep track of it all!




Yep January 7!! A long wait! Then there are 3 more episodes.


----------



## barbee

Thoughts on the show this past Wednesday?  I liked it...   Finished season 2 Asylum, then tried season 3 Coven, but after one show, decided not to continue.  Season 1 and 2 pulled me in, but I just can't say the same about season 3.  Maybe too many teenagers, since I am older?


----------



## Nishi621

This season has been touch and go for me. But I must say, this week's episode? Best episode EVER!!!!


----------



## MissNataliie

Fantastic episode!! I am so psyched for next weeks episode. It looked like someone was possibly being killed inside Dale & Desiree's trailer, that Emma Robert's character was being chopped in half by the magician, and did any one else recognize the Axe Man from Coven towards the end?


----------



## TinksDelite

MissNataliie said:


> did any one else recognize the Axe Man from Coven towards the end?



Yes!!  Looks like Elsa brought him in to replace Jimmy's hands.


----------



## StylishFarmer

OH! Can't wait for the next episode to air here in Australia


----------



## KristyDarling

MissNataliie said:


> Fantastic episode!! I am so psyched for next weeks episode. It looked like someone was possibly being killed inside Dale & Desiree's trailer, that* Emma Robert's character was being chopped in half by the magician,* and did any one else recognize the Axe Man from Coven towards the end?



The image flashed by so quick that I wasn't sure, but I too thought it was Emma Roberts! Which would be better than the twins, in my opinion. I've gotten pretty attached to them!


----------



## SBgirl

I completely agree. The Jan 7 episode was terrific. Neil Patrick Harris was terrific and Dandy cracks me up!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

When Dandy says you crazy you know you all kinds of fuc**d up


----------



## swags

Glitterandstuds said:


> When Dandy says you crazy you know you all kinds of fuc**d up


 
lol
I enjoyed this recent episode.


----------



## MissNataliie

KristyDarling said:


> The image flashed by so quick that I wasn't sure, but I too thought it was Emma Roberts! Which would be better than the twins, in my opinion. I've gotten pretty attached to them!




I could only tell it was her by her screaming! Hahaha! I too really like the twins, I don't want to see them go!


----------



## chowlover2

I hope it's Emma Roberts!


----------



## StylishFarmer

I watched the latest episode last night. Must say, it was great. NPH - wow! But Marjorie freaked me out. I HATE ventriloquists puppets. This just added to it.


----------



## chowlover2

One more episode, I can hardly believe it! NPH never fails to amaze and I loved the way it ended tonight!


----------



## sthrncin

Last night fantastic!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

NPH has brought this show back to life


----------



## Alice1979

Last night's episode was actually a little hard for me to watch, nevertheless quite entertaining. I actually felt sorry for Maggie. I forgot, when Elsa killed Ethel, was because Ethel trying to kill her?

Can't wait for the season finale next week.


----------



## chowlover2

Alice1979 said:


> Last night's episode was actually a little hard for me to watch, nevertheless quite entertaining. I actually felt sorry for Maggie. I forgot, when Elsa killed Ethel, was because Ethel trying to kill her?
> 
> Can't wait for the season finale next week.




I think Elsa killed Ethel because she wanted her too. Her disease was progressing and she didn't want to live like that anymore.


----------



## SBgirl

Of course Dandy's the new owner!!! In hindsight, I should've seen that twist coming. _Did anyone else see it???_


----------



## chowlover2

Tomorrow's the finale, wonder how they are going to wrap things up?


----------



## Fran0421

I just finished watching all the seasons. I didn't think I would enjoy freak show but I loved it. Can't wait to see the finale! 

I heard that it's jessica Lange's final season? Is this true? 

I really hope not! She is brilliant. 

I think it would be interesting if they somehow linked all the seasons in one ... Like a timeline with the characters like peppers story.


----------



## MissNataliie

Fran0421 - 

Welcome to the club.  Do you have a favorite season?! 
Also I hope Jessica Lange stays. She's such an incredible actress. The show wouldn't be as good without her!


----------



## Fran0421

Happy to be part of the ahs club 

 I really loved season 1 and this current season. I liked asylum but some of the themes really creeped me out haha and the alien storyline was just strange.  I had high hopes for Coven but I don't think it was as good as it should have been. 

I just read some articles after posting the previous post, and they are thinking of going back into season 1 territory and set it in present day? 

I completely agree I hope she stays on!! 




MissNataliie said:


> Fran0421 -
> 
> Welcome to the club.  Do you have a favorite season?!
> Also I hope Jessica Lange stays. She's such an incredible actress. The show wouldn't be as good without her!


----------



## MissNataliie

Fran0421 -

Really?! I love it when AHS is set in present day! I hope that will be the case for season 5! 

I agree with you completely. Asylum was really all over the place, and yet still incredibly terrifying. I love Freak Show, but I feel the plot was kinda all over the place as well. There's so much going on! I can't wait to watch the finale!


----------



## Fran0421

Did you guys see the finale? not sure how I feel about it. I guess it was wrapped up in a nice little bow.


----------



## zippie

Fran0421 said:


> Did you guys see the finale? not sure how I feel about it. I guess it was wrapped up in a nice little bow.


 

I liked it, Jessica is an amazing actor.


----------



## azsun

I watched the finale.....and liked it.  Sorta a happy ending, I'm satisfied with how they wrapped it all up.


----------



## LavenderIce

This season was the absolute worst.  Glad it's over.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I hate the singing, it was torture. This season was lackluster


----------



## Ladybug09

I have not watched the finale, but I been checking out the past couple of episodes. This season has been lackluster for me and like someone said, all over the place.


----------



## MissNataliie

Just finished the finale. I'm very happy with how everything turned out! It was an uncharacteristically happy ending. Overall I enjoyed the season very much. I can't wait to hear what season 5 will be about!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Yeah, I just finished watching the finale as well. I can say that I am good with it. It was not scary or frightening, just very somber and sad.


----------



## chowlover2

MarvelGirl said:


> Yeah, I just finished watching the finale as well. I can say that I am good with it. It was not scary or frightening, just very somber and sad.




Agreed!


----------



## JLJRN

I really enjoyed this season the most and was very pleased with the ending..... all the " good people" wound up in a " happy place".

I'm trying to get into Coven but I just don't care for it- talk about lackluster!


----------



## sthrncin

I watched every episode, and am glad this painfully long season is over. On to the next one(hope it will be scary!!).


----------



## chowlover2

JLJRN said:


> I really enjoyed this season the most and was very pleased with the ending..... all the " good people" wound up in a " happy place".
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get into Coven but I just don't care for it- talk about lackluster!




Yes! I thought it had such promise, great actors, but blah. Wonder what Ryan has in store for season 5?


----------



## Nishi621

Not sure how I feel about the finale.

Can someone explain to me where in the hell Elsa ended up? Was that supposed to be her version of heaven???


----------



## MissNataliie

Nishi621 said:


> Not sure how I feel about the finale.
> 
> Can someone explain to me where in the hell Elsa ended up? Was that supposed to be her version of heaven???




I thought it was her purgatory!


----------



## Nishi621

MissNataliie said:


> I thought it was her purgatory!



Hmm, that's what hubby said. But, she seemed so happy to be there....


----------



## Sassys

Worst season!! Curious to know how each season ranked. Last two have been horrible.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Nishi621 said:


> Not sure how I feel about the finale.
> 
> Can someone explain to me where in the hell Elsa ended up? Was that supposed to be her version of heaven???



Yes, that was her and the "freaks" in their version of heaven. If you recall, Edward Mordrake and the other bad "freaks" came back to claim her but he said that he would not take her. It was also confirmed by Ethel (the bearded lady) at the end when she said that  "stars never pay". So, in the end, Elsa did not pay for her sins and transgressions and go to purgatory or hell with Edward Mordrake and the other bad guys. She went to her "heaven". HTH!


----------



## Fran0421

I also wondered about something else, elsa's husband.. was he really the guy she was beating a few episodes back in her past? or was it, just in her imagination?  

I didn't really get that part.


----------



## StylishFarmer

I just watched the final episode too... Felt a bit 'meh'..


----------



## Samia

Sassys said:


> Worst season!! Curious to know how each season ranked. Last two have been horrible.




Totally agree! 
My favorite was Asylum


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I watched the entire first season yesterday on Netflix and loved it.  I'm ready for season 2 now but I know once I start watching that will be it I'll never leave the couch so I'm putting it off.


----------



## Fran0421

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6546822?utm_hp_ref=celebrity&ir=Celebrity 

This was interesting! I am glad that he is connecting all the seasons. I think it gives the show more substance as a whole


----------



## seahorseinstripes

the first season is still my fave, this season and the last are my least favourite


----------



## sthrncin

It's funny, but I like them in the order they have played, Season 1 is the best and 4 my least favorite.  Here's hoping for a good scary Season 5.


----------



## SBgirl

So, have you heard about Ryan Murphy's upcoming project: *Scream Queens*?  (_I love the name!_) It is an upcoming American horror-comedy anthology television series created by Ryan Murphy, Brad Falchuk and Ian Brennan. It will be broadcast on Fox, and is expected to premiere in fall 2015. 

Looks like we may loose AHS' Emma Roberts to this new series.  Scream Queens stars Emma Roberts, Jamie Lee Curtis& Lea Michele.

Will this need a new thread on PF? Stay tuned...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Finally got caught up and watched all the episodes..since hubby is out of town, lol. I too didn't really care for the finale..

Overall okay season..it started out great..but it got to be OTT towards the end.

I still think Asylum was the best one of the bunch.


----------



## Risha S

Murder House is still my favorite season.  Freak Show had a lot of promise but in the end failed to deliver.


----------



## chowlover2

Risha S said:


> Murder House is still my favorite season.  Freak Show had a lot of promise but in the end failed to deliver.




I agree!


----------



## elle-mo

Lady Gaga to join the next season:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/02/25/lady-gaga-american-horror-story_n_6752544.html?utm_source=popsugar.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=pubexchange_article


----------



## Ladybug09

you guys know that the guy who played Meep died. Hit by a car while jaywalking.


----------



## swags

Ladybug09 said:


> you guys know that the guy who played Meep died. Hit by a car while jaywalking.


 


I saw that online. Very sad. From what I read, the cast was very fond of him.


----------



## sthrncin

Ladybug09 said:


> you guys know that the guy who played Meep died. Hit by a car while jaywalking.




That is so sad and tragic.


----------



## Fran0421

I was so sad when I heard the news


----------



## chowlover2

RIP Meep!


----------



## sthrncin

I hope Hotel will be SCARY!!!


----------



## MissNataliie

Very sad to hear about poor Meep. 

On a happier note, Hotel sounds like a great theme for season 5. I can't wait to see the advertisements.


----------



## chowlover2

I can't wait to see Lady Gaga! Wonder if she is going to take Jessica Lange's role or if they will convince Jessica to stay?


----------



## sthrncin

I see Jessica staying for another season. I hope Taissa, Lily, and Zachary come back.


----------



## ladyash

I started watching this from the 4th season and fell in love! Now I've started watching the first season and am on episode 6. I need to get caught up before the next season comes out and I am definitely excited that Lady Gaga is going to be a regular!


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> I started watching this from the 4th season and fell in love! Now I've started watching the first season and am on episode 6. I need to get caught up before the next season comes out and I am definitely excited that Lady Gaga is going to be a regular!




First season was my fav! Second is good, third was a letdown. Started off great and fizzled out for me. They had all these great actresses, and didn't quite know how to make the most of their talents-IMO.


----------



## Nolia

I love Murder House and Asylum, but Coven and Freak Show REALLY FELL SHORT. I was so bored with them. I really hope Hotel (which sounds promising) will get back in touch with AMH's roots.

Sad to hear about Meep, but I'm also excited about Gaga.


----------



## azsun

I must be in the minority here.....I liked Coven!  Could not get into Asylum, so I skipped watching that season.


----------



## sdkitty

they lost me last season but I may try again


----------



## Sassys

Chloe Sevigny will be returning to the American Horror Story franchise in the fifth seasons installment titled Hotel!

The 40-year-old actress appeared on the second season of the show, set in an insane asylum.

Very excited to announce that Chloe Sevigny returns to the AHS family as a series regular on AHS: Hotel, Ryan Murphy tweeted just moments ago to announce the news.

Chloe has most recently made headlines slamming Jennifer Lawrence as annoying and crass.

Lady Gaga, Matt Bomer, Wes Bentley have also recently joined the cast.


----------



## sthrncin

Glad to see Chloe returning. Watching her now in Bloodline. It's very good. Ready to see announcements for some of the big names returning!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I like Chloe, too..


----------



## Bagbug

Coven was getting bad.  Freak Show was plain corn ball!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Liked coven, didn't even finish freak show.


----------



## Sassys

Meet the boss! Kathy Bates is confirmed to star in American Horror Story: Hotel... and she will be running the place

Two-time American Horror Story star Kathy Bates has been confirmed to return to the anthology series for its upcoming fifth season, American Horror Story: Hotel.
Show creator Ryan Murphy tweeted the news on Wednesday, with FX confirming the casting later on the same day.
While the 66-year-old actress' exact role has yet to be revealed, Ryan indicated that Kathy would be in charge.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Story-Hotel-running-place.html#ixzz3Woy8MPJW


----------



## sthrncin

Love Kathy, that's great! She'll do a great job running the crazy hotel. Would love to see Taissa, Lily, and Zachary added to the list.


----------



## chowlover2

sthrncin said:


> Love Kathy, that's great! She'll do a great job running the crazy hotel. Would love to see Taissa, Lily, and Zachary added to the list.



Agreed! Lily was on The Good


----------



## chowlover2

sthrncin said:


> Love Kathy, that's great! She'll do a great job running the crazy hotel. Would love to see Taissa, Lily, and Zachary added to the list.



Agreed! Lily was on The Good Wife last week, I almost didn't recognize her in normal clothing!


----------



## sthrncin

This is good!! Lily and Alexander, and many more!! I can't wait!
http://moviepilot.com/posts/2885812?lt_source=external,manual,manual


----------



## MissNataliie

sthrncin said:


> This is good!! Lily and Alexander, and many more!! I can't wait!
> http://moviepilot.com/posts/2885812?lt_source=external,manual,manual




Thank you so much for posting this! I'm so excited for Hotel!


----------



## Fran0421

Wow Alexander will be on it! Exciting can't wait!!!!! 

Will you guys be watching scream queens? The promos/ glimpses look interesting. Although I am not a fan of emma Roberts or lea Michelle and ariana grande lol!!


----------



## chowlover2

Looks promising!


----------



## Zookzik

.


----------



## sdkitty

MissNataliie said:


> Thank you so much for posting this! I'm so excited for Hotel!


wow, big cast
Love Cathy Bates and most of the rest, except Sarah Paulson - as Janice Joplin?  I don't like her anyway but really can't see her in that role


----------



## sthrncin

I just keep hoping to see Zachary Quinto added.


----------



## melissatrv

Here is the trailer for AH Hotel which starts Oct 7th.  Will miss Jessica Lange but looks like we have Lady Gaga and Matt Bomer  Angela Bassett and Kathy Bates return, not sure of who else from the previous series


http://mashable.com/2015/09/10/amer...r/?utm_cid=mash-com-Tw-main-link#wWKqhHmB5GkQ


----------



## Fran0421

I heard Jessica Lange is making an appearance. I think as an older version of gaga. I will really miss her.


----------



## Ladybug09

Fran0421 said:


> I heard Jessica Lange is making an appearance. I think as an older version of gaga. I will really miss her.



Me too.


----------



## sthrncin

I'm counting down!


----------



## sthrncin

Tonight!!!


----------



## chowlover2

I can't wait! Daily Beast says it is an insane opener!


----------



## sdkitty

I didn't like last season
hope this one will be more to my liking


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I'm excited!


----------



## chowlover2

I enjoyed it, crazy town! But I've enjoyed most of the season openers,it's the rest of the season where they run into problems.


----------



## sthrncin

Oh yeah!!! I loved it!!


----------



## chowlover2

sthrncin said:


> Oh yeah!!! I loved it!!




Gaga is perfect!


----------



## Pinkcaviar

Swoons at Matt Bomer, hope he's a regular this season. You've probably heard it a million times, but he's so pretty.

I hate creepy hotels, especially when you check in and there's already a strange vibe. This season is definitely going to be disturbing.


----------



## berrydiva

Such a great episode! Gaga was perfect for the role.


----------



## katiel00

Totally surpassed my expectations! I'm super excited for this season


----------



## sthrncin

I can't wait to get home tonight so I can watch it again! This was soooo good! All the men, wow, eye candy! Gaga and Sarah Paulson were great, and Kathy Bates lol! Wow, great season coming. It was long too, 90 minutes! Oh yeah, all the clips for Fargo, I am excited to see that next week too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love Wes Bentley..glad we will be seeing more of him. 


I could do without Lady Gaga...


----------



## Sinarta

Loved first episode! Lady Gaga seems to be perfect for that role. I think this season will be really good. Question, the police officer, was his child in the play room with the other childen, the child that was sitting on the sofa by himself?


----------



## sthrncin

Sinarta said:


> Loved first episode! Lady Gaga seems to be perfect for that role. I think this season will be really good. Question, the police officer, was his child in the play room with the other childen, the child that was sitting on the sofa by himself?


I think it was, his name was Holden. I am gonna watch again tonight and see.


----------



## Sinarta

sthrncin said:


> I think it was, his name was Holden. I am gonna watch again tonight and see.


 
I'm going to watch again also.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I went in with low expectations since I hated last season but LOVED the first episode and I to enjoyed Lady Gaga


----------



## katie1221

Sinarta said:


> Loved first episode! Lady Gaga seems to be perfect for that role. I think this season will be really good. Question, the police officer, was his child in the play room with the other childen, the child that was sitting on the sofa by himself?




That was his son. That's why when he was in the hotel the first time from the mystery caller saying something was going to happen in room 64 and he saw him in the hallway he chased after him to the dead end.


----------



## berrydiva

Glitterandstuds said:


> I went in with low expectations since I hated last season but LOVED the first episode and I to enjoyed Lady Gaga



I loved the way they decided to introduce her character in the show. It was really smart and made for a brilliant scene.


----------



## TinksDelite

Loved, Loved, Loved it!!!  

Pushed the boundaries too, the nudity and sex scenes were something I would have expected to see on HBO or Showtime!

Can't wait for Fargo!


----------



## chowlover2

Ryan Murphy has asked Lady Gaga back for next season! Can't wait to see where this one goes.


----------



## swags

I'm rewatching last nights episode.


----------



## sthrncin

Gonna re watch tonight. Forgot to say how much I loved it when Hotel California played!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

TinksDelite said:


> Loved, Loved, Loved it!!!
> 
> Pushed the boundaries too, the nudity and sex scenes were something I would have expected to see on HBO or Showtime!
> 
> *Can't wait for Fargo*!


 
Ditto..


----------



## sarahloveslouis

TinksDelite said:


> Loved, Loved, Loved it!!!
> 
> Pushed the boundaries too, the nudity and sex scenes were something I would have expected to see on HBO or Showtime!



YES yes yes!


----------



## sdkitty

Sweetpea83 said:


> Love Wes Bentley..glad we will be seeing more of him.
> 
> 
> I could do without Lady Gaga...


I could do w/o Sarah Paulson; but I admit she is almost unrecognizable in this role

Great first episode...more like season 1


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Gaga is good and crazy! I love it! 

Is she the previous owner? I ask because on her IG description it says Owner of Hotel Cortez.


----------



## Nolia

I was really disappointed. I don't really understand why everyone enjoyed it so much.
Murder House and Asylum were truly terrifying, but Hotel seems as gimmicky as Coven, although not as bad as Freakshow yet. 

I found a lot of it didn't flow or pace very well. Like the Swedish girls, why wouldn't they try to leave after the horrible service? It's so forced and contrived. AHS doesn't seem scary to me anymore, not even creepy, just kind of odd and artsy.

They focused too much on the terror and not on the horror. =(


----------



## Fran0421

I felt the same as you  I am going to keep watching hopefully I'll get into it more. I think I just miss the old characters. Gaga's character is just blah to me at the moment.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Nolia said:


> I was really disappointed. I don't really understand why everyone enjoyed it so much.
> Murder House and Asylum were truly terrifying, but Hotel seems as gimmicky as Coven, although not as bad as Freakshow yet.
> 
> I found a lot of it didn't flow or pace very well. Like the Swedish girls, why wouldn't they try to leave after the horrible service? It's so forced and contrived. AHS doesn't seem scary to me anymore, not even creepy, just kind of odd and artsy.
> 
> They focused too much on the terror and not on the horror. =(


I actually agree with you - nothing made sense - just one bloody scene after another which got boring; not terrifying or suspenseful.  I also miss the fact the Jessica Lange isn't returning - I think she is a brilliant actress - Lady Gaga is no match for her.  Not sure if I will  watch the second episode.


----------



## Fran0421

CanuckBagLover said:


> I actually agree with you - nothing made sense - just one bloody scene after another which got boring; not terrifying or suspenseful.  I also miss the fact the Jessica Lange isn't returning - I think she is a brilliant actress - Lady Gaga is no match for her.  Not sure if I will  watch the second episode.



Yes the flow of the episode was confusing and the characters were just shown one after the other without real substance but then again ahs is like that. Maybe episode 2 will be better.


----------



## LavenderIce

All I can say, is this is so much better than Freak Show already.  What I like is having someone to root for and that's the detective for me.  So far, I am interested in what happens to the characters, which was how I felt during the first three seasons.


----------



## lovinalotofbags

Watched Seasons 1 and 2 when it first started.  Now watching it on Netflix.  I like it.  Now watching "Monsters Among Us"


----------



## Ladybug09

I could have done without some of the sodomy and druggin, but overall, great start.



chowlover2 said:


> I enjoyed it, crazy town! But I've enjoyed most of the season openers,it's the rest of the season where they run into problems.






Hahaha, true.




berrydiva said:


> Such a great episode! Gaga was perfect for the role.




Yes, she was, and the introduction was great!






sthrncin said:


> I can't wait to get home tonight so I can watch it again! This was soooo good! All the men, wow, eye candy! Gaga and Sarah Paulson were great, and Kathy Bates lol! Wow, great season coming. It was long too, 90 minutes! Oh yeah, all the clips for Fargo, I am excited to see that next week too.






Everyone's acting was great and the 90 min went by quickly.




sthrncin said:


> Gonna re watch tonight. Forgot to say how much I loved it when Hotel California played!!


Hahahah, thought Hotel California was very appropo


----------



## ladyash

It's all apparently based loosely off the Hotel Cecil in LA. I loved the first episode!!! Can't wait for more.


----------



## sthrncin

Watched again last night, yep still loved every minute!!


----------



## Nolia

The sodomy death where she tells him to tell her he loves her etc, that plus the freaky children were the directions I think it should go. The whole Gaga, detective, Iris bit with the Swedish girls, meh.


----------



## chowlover2

Parts of these season are loosely based on Dr HH Holmes and his murder hotel in Chicago. Had death chutes ( like we saw tonight ) rooms where gas shot through valves in the walls, and a room built like a safe where he killed his victims. It happened in turn of the century Chicago at the World's Fair there. Many people went missing and were never found. The Devil in the White City is an interesting book about it all. Fascinating, true crime story.


----------



## chowlover2

Evan Peters Mr. March is based on Dr Holmes. This man discriminated against no one. Men, women, children, relatives, he murdered them all.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Hahaha one of the lines from tonight "Can I kill Kendall Jenner"


----------



## chowlover2

It was an awesome episode. I hope this season stays on track.


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> Parts of these season are loosely based on Dr HH Holmes and his murder hotel in Chicago. Had death chutes ( like we saw tonight ) rooms where gas shot through valves in the walls, and a room built like a safe where he killed his victims. It happened in turn of the century Chicago at the World's Fair there. Many people went missing and were never found. The Devil in the White City is an interesting book about it all. Fascinating, true crime story.



Thanks for this background info



chowlover2 said:


> Evan Peters Mr. March is based on Dr Holmes. This man discriminated against no one. Men, women, children, relatives, he murdered them all.


At least he was an equal opportunity killer! LOL


----------



## sthrncin

Oh I am loving this season sooo much!!


----------



## ClassicFab

I watched the first episode and don't think I can continue. I really liked the Murder House and I feel like Hotel has some elements of that season, but it's too gory. I feel they are going for shock value, the sodomy scene was too much for me. Like other posters, it didn't flow well for me. Also, the scenes with the detective and his wife were hard to watch. They felt so forced. I wound up fast forwarding most of the episode...I was disgusted by most of it.


----------



## chowlover2

sthrncin said:


> Oh I am loving this season sooo much!!




It looks like it's you and me Babe!


----------



## sthrncin

chowlover2 said:


> It looks like it's you and me Babe!




Yep, oh well that's ok![emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## katiel00

chowlover2 said:


> It looks like it's you and me Babe!







sthrncin said:


> Yep, oh well that's ok![emoji3][emoji3]




I'm loving this season! Just watched the 2nd episode and I can't wait for next week [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Fran0421

I find the incorporation of the vampire storyline so strange.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

ClassicFab said:


> I watched the first episode and don't think I can continue. I really liked the Murder House and I feel like Hotel has some elements of that season, but it's too gory. I feel they are going for shock value, the sodomy scene was too much for me. Like other posters, it didn't flow well for me. Also, the scenes with the detective and his wife were hard to watch. They felt so forced. I wound up fast forwarding most of the episode...I was disgusted by most of it.


I agree with you - tried to give the second episode a chance and gave - very disappointed.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Fran0421 said:


> I find the incorporation of the vampire storyline so strange.




I know!  Its like there is no focus this year - they are throwing in a bit of everything to see what sticks.


----------



## sdkitty

It's pretty extreme.  I'll probably watch next episode; not sure I'll watch the whole season but I still think it's better than last season.  At least we don't have two Sarah Paulsons.


----------



## solange

Fran0421 said:


> I find the incorporation of the vampire storyline so strange.



Well, Gaga's character seems to be Peter's character's wife, so there's a tie-in.


----------



## sthrncin

katiel00 said:


> I'm loving this season! Just watched the 2nd episode and I can't wait for next week [emoji4][emoji106]


me too!!


----------



## TinksDelite

chowlover2 said:


> Parts of these season are loosely based on Dr HH Holmes and his murder hotel in Chicago. Had death chutes ( like we saw tonight ) rooms where gas shot through valves in the walls, and a room built like a safe where he killed his victims. It happened in turn of the century Chicago at the World's Fair there. Many people went missing and were never found. The Devil in the White City is an interesting book about it all. Fascinating, true crime story.



A movie based on the book is in development, Leonardo DiCaprio is slotted for the Holmes role. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0959300/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1



chowlover2 said:


> It was an awesome episode. I hope this season stays on track.



Ditto!!  



solange said:


> Well, Gaga's character seems to be Peter's character's wife, so there's a tie-in.



Agree!  I think the story is fitting together nicely! 

Holmes builds the hotel, murders in it, those that die in it are 'trapped' and now haunt it .  Holmes' wife is Lady Gaga who is immortal and kidnaps little blonde children, queue the cop and the vampire story line.  

TMZ showed that Lady Gaga was seen at the original murder house and there were 1920's cars on the street so I'm hoping they include a tie in to season 1.  She did say she was born in 1904 so perhaps the person that turned her lived there at the time.


----------



## chowlover2

TinksDelite said:


> A movie based on the book is in development, Leonardo DiCaprio is slotted for the Holmes role. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0959300/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto!!
> 
> 
> 
> Agree!  I think the story is fitting together nicely!
> 
> Holmes builds the hotel, murders in it, those that die in it are 'trapped' and now haunt it .  Holmes' wife is Lady Gaga who is immortal and kidnaps little blonde children, queue the cop and the vampire story line.
> 
> TMZ showed that Lady Gaga was seen at the original murder house and there were 1920's cars on the street so I'm hoping they include a tie in to season 1.  She did say she was born in 1904 so perhaps the person that turned her lived there at the time.




Scorsese is supposed to direct, but talk has been going on awhile now. I think it may be a hard sell because it is such a dark story. Doesn't bother me, but a lot of filmgoers might have a hard time with it. It's funny, Holmes finally went to jail and paid for his crimes in Philly ( my hometown) and is buried not too far from my home. His provisions for death was to have concrete poured into his coffin, then buried under 8-10 ft of cement in an unmarked grave. He wanted no one digging his body up.


----------



## Samia

On a lighter note I will just leave this here


----------



## LavenderIce

Samia said:


> On a lighter note I will just leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159825




[emoji23]


----------



## rea11yb0red

Samia said:


> On a lighter note I will just leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159825




This is so true!!!


----------



## swags

Samia said:


> On a lighter note I will just leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159825



 Kind of true. 
Although I can't not see Dandy from last season. "I hate you I hate you I hate you"


----------



## chowlover2

Samia said:


> On a lighter note I will just leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159825




They do look like clones of one another!


----------



## bonjourErin

This season doesn't seem as fluid as before, and I'm a huge fan of the series. I agree with the whole vampire thing not really flowing. But maybe it's because Jessica Lange isn't in this season... Love her!


----------



## Ladybug09

Fran0421 said:


> I find the incorporation of the vampire storyline so strange.



Agree...too much going on.


----------



## azsun

I'm still on the fence....haven't decided if I like this season yet.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

I'm a fan!


----------



## MissNataliie

Samia said:


> On a lighter note I will just leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159825




THIS! I thought I was loosing my mind when I couldn't figure out who was who!


----------



## solange

MissNataliie said:


> THIS! I thought I was loosing my mind when I couldn't figure out who was who!



I assume this has something to do with Gaga's character missing and trying to replace the person from her past she mentioned to her newest acquisition. She targets the same kind of guy over and over and tried to replicate what she used to have... Or the people who cast this season have a definite type.


----------



## MissNataliie

solange said:


> I assume this has something to do with Gaga's character missing and trying to replace the person from her past she mentioned to her newest acquisition. She targets the same kind of guy over and over and tried to replicate what she used to have... Or the people who cast this season have a definite type.




Oh that's such a good theory! I can't wait to see how this show shakes things up this season.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bonjourErin said:


> This season doesn't seem as fluid as before, and I'm a huge fan of the series. I agree with the whole vampire thing not really flowing. But maybe it's because Jessica Lange isn't in this season... Love her!


I loved Jessica Lange too - miss her


----------



## Leelee786

I am loving this season so far. I lost interest in Freak show and hoped this season would suck me back in. So far Hotel has, i hope it continues this way.


----------



## chowlover2

I believe Jessica said she would do a few episodes, just not a whole season. Don't know if anything came of that, guess we shall see.


----------



## sthrncin

Tristan, I googled you. Mr. March, that sounds obscene! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Nolia

The acting is so cringe-worthy this season. Detective, his wife, the kids. Ugggggh


----------



## chowlover2

sthrncin said:


> Tristan, I googled you. Mr. March, that sounds obscene! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Yes! I am loving this season!


----------



## elle-mo

I never realized how bad of an actress Chloe Sevigny is. She always plays the same type of character, she reminds me of Jan Brady (Eve Plumb) from the Brady Bunch..." Uh, GLASS! George Glass!" Other than that, I really like it, never been a Gaga fan, but she's good.


----------



## Samia

elle-mo said:


> I never realized how bad of an actress Chloe Sevigny is. She always plays the same type of character, she reminds me of Jan Brady (Eve Plumb) from the Brady Bunch..." Uh, GLASS! George Glass!" Other than that, I really like it, never been a Gaga fan, but she's good.




Yes!! Chloe's acting is so bad!!


----------



## chowlover2

elle-mo said:


> I never realized how bad of an actress Chloe Sevigny is. She always plays the same type of character, she reminds me of Jan Brady (Eve Plumb) from the Brady Bunch..." Uh, GLASS! George Glass!" Other than that, I really like it, never been a Gaga fan, but she's good.




I have never understood the hype over Chloe either. She's a " meh " actress at best.

The fellow playing the detective reminds me of Oliver Hudson.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nolia said:


> The acting is so cringe-worthy this season. *Detective*, his wife, the kids. Ugggggh


 
YES..although he's fine @$$ hell.. his acting sucks!!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Why has no one mentioned Chloe's hair this season? 

I can't get over the prairie woman look. BLECH.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sweetpea83 said:


> YES..although he's fine @$$ hell.. his acting sucks!!



He is a cutie!


----------



## Ladybug09

sarahloveslouis said:


> Why has no one mentioned Chloe's hair this season?
> 
> I can't get over the prairie woman look. BLECH.



Lol!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Nolia said:


> The acting is so cringe-worthy this season. Detective, his wife, the kids. Ugggggh


totally agree - the scenes between him and Chloe are so awkward - its barely watchable.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Sweetpea83 said:


> YES..although he's fine @$$ hell.. his acting sucks!!





Ladybug09 said:


> He is a cutie!



Yes, he is very attractive and sexy. Also has a very dark look about his face and features that is so appropriate for this type of show/part. And it is true to the man since he has lived and led a very dark and troubled life in reality. But still very attractive nonetheless. 

Watching episode 2 now and agree that Gaga is good but miss Lange. Also loved the incorporation of "Hotel California" into the first episode. Think the musical choices are pretty good overall. Kind of enjoying it so far but still not sure that I am 100% sold yet. Will continue to tune in though because I love the look of this season - glamorous, dark and very seedy. After living in LA for more than 10 years and working in the movie/entertainment business, it all looks very familiar. LOL. Loved Naomi Campbell's cameo too.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

The last episode bored me


----------



## kirsten

Glitterandstuds said:


> The last episode bored me




Same here [emoji20]


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Glitterandstuds said:


> The last episode bored me



I have tried to give this season a chance but the last episode not only bored me but the plot doesn't make any sense - its all over the place.   I think the acting is pretty bad compared to prior seasons - not even Kathy Bates can save it and you tell she is doing her best.  And I don't care about any of the characters - not even the detective and what happened to his abducted child.  And that is what kept me coming back in prior seasons (with the exception of Coven which I haven't seen).  I cared about the characters and wanted to find out what was going to happen to them.

I did like playing Hotel California for closing the opening episode - that was perfect for setting the mood.  And I really liked the idea of Lady Gaga as the Queen of the Night during the decadent disco years but I find her acting very one dimensional - I could see her as a focal point for a couple of episodes but I think it was a mistake to make her a main character and build an entire season around her - but then I've never been a fan.

Anyways, I'm done with this season.


----------



## Ladybug09

The Vampire sub story started throwing it off for me....I like when it started out just being a hotel of horrors with a crazy, quirky staff.


----------



## sdkitty

the sex and violence is getting pretty gratuitous


----------



## Samia

This season is bad! That's all


----------



## LavenderIce

I still like this season more than Freak Show.  That's all I got.


----------



## sdkitty

LavenderIce said:


> I still like this season more than Freak Show.  That's all I got.


agree
anything is better than freak show


----------



## cdtracing

I didn't watch Freak Show.  I hate clowns & have since I was a child.  I think clowns are creepy.  I haven't watched the new season so far but have had several friends who watched this show fanatically from the very beginning tell me this season is boring with flat acting & nothing but gratuitous sex, violence & gore.  All of them said they expected more from this season & it has yet to produce.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

I still like this season!


----------



## chowlover2

sarahloveslouis said:


> I still like this season!




Me too, hasn't lost me yet!


----------



## sthrncin

sarahloveslouis said:


> I still like this season!




Me too love it!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I'm not intrigued by any means of this season..just watching to..just watch..when I get bored & don't have anything else to watch...


----------



## swags

I have been enjoying this season but tonight's episode did nothing for me.


----------



## katie1221

I'm liking this season a lot better than Coven or Freak Show. Murder House and Asylum are my favs but this is so much better than last season. I was glad to see Lily Rabe back although I doubt she'll be in anymore episodes based in her character.


----------



## vtfroggie

Samia said:


> On a lighter note I will just leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159825



I was catching up on episode 2 last night and seriously, this is what kept going through my head!!




elle-mo said:


> I never realized how bad of an actress Chloe Sevigny is. She always plays the same type of character, she reminds me of Jan Brady (Eve Plumb) from the Brady Bunch..." Uh, GLASS! George Glass!" Other than that, I really like it, never been a Gaga fan, but she's good.





sarahloveslouis said:


> Why has no one mentioned Chloe's hair this season?
> 
> I can't get over the prairie woman look. BLECH.



I agree, she plays the same type of character over and over again.  I also feel like she always wears the same hairstyle.  Or at least her hair reminds me a lot of her character on Big Love.  At any rate, I'd be happy to see her character go...


I've got episode 3 on the DVR for tonight.  I'm not wholy sold on this season yet, though it does remind me a lot of Murder House and a bit of Coven, both of which I enjoyed.   As others have mentioned, anything has to be better than Freak Show!!


----------



## ladyash

This episode bored me to no end. I was hoping for better. Lily Rabe was the only reason I watched all of it.


----------



## Sassys

I just can't get into this season. They just collect on my DVR and one weekend I will binge watch.


----------



## Nolia

I think I'm done with AHS after this season. Unless I'm hearing rave reviews, it definitely feels like shame on me for giving it so many chances after Coven. *sigh*


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I think I'm done as well, completely bored this past episode


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nolia said:


> I think I'm done with AHS after this season. Unless I'm hearing rave reviews, it definitely feels like shame on me for giving it so many chances after Coven. *sigh*




I agree..I think they should stop after this season. I'm not really invested in this current season or  looking forward to watching it on a weekly basis.


----------



## Sweetpea83

ladyash said:


> This episode bored me to no end. I was hoping for better. Lily Rabe was the only reason I watched all of it.




Yeah, Lily Rabe was good in the last episode..


----------



## Ladybug09

The serial murderer finner was just silly to me. I FFWD through most of it.


----------



## swags

Ladybug09 said:


> The serial murderer finner was just silly to me. I FFWD through most of it.



I didn't care for it either but I think they are setting us up for something with the detective and why he was invited to the dinner in the first place.


----------



## MissNataliie

swags said:


> I didn't care for it either but I think they are setting us up for something with the detective and why he was invited to the dinner in the first place.




I was thinking the same thing! I half expect him to go mad now that he was invited to the dinner party.


----------



## barbee

I really don't want to hurt anyone's feelings, but I just had to give it up (Hotel) last night, half way through.  I was very on the fence up till now.  I thought the acting was terrible this week, and once the boy became a vampire, killed his teacher, and possibly all the kids in the class, I had enough!  Who wrote this, a ten year old?  Everyone, almost literally, is a vampire now.  Enough for me!


----------



## fashiongirl26

I thought the most compelling scene was Liz Taylor revealing her truth and being accepted. It was sad yet liberating for that character. Dennis O'Hare is an amazing actor. Loved him as Russell Edgington and now Liz Taylor.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

That scene with the child vampire attack was kinda funny! 

"Drink.  It will make you feel awesome!"

And those dumb hipsters.



fashiongirl26 said:


> I thought the most compelling scene was Liz Taylor revealing her truth and being accepted. It was sad yet liberating for that character. Dennis O'Hare is an amazing actor. Loved him as Russell Edgington and now Liz Taylor.



This was the only good part of the episode and it was intriguing.

I still think Gaga is doing a great job.


----------



## chowlover2

fashiongirl26 said:


> I thought the most compelling scene was Liz Taylor revealing her truth and being accepted. It was sad yet liberating for that character. Dennis O'Hare is an amazing actor. Loved him as Russell Edgington and now Liz Taylor.




He's definitely had the best character run throughout all the series of AHS! So moving last night.


----------



## katiel00

chowlover2 said:


> He's definitely had the best character run throughout all the series of AHS! So moving last night.




Agree 100000 times! The character of Liz Taylor is (to me) the best this season.


----------



## Sweetpea83

barbee said:


> I really don't want to hurt anyone's feelings, but I just had to give it up (Hotel) last night, half way through.  I was very on the fence up till now.  I thought the acting was terrible this week, and once the boy became a vampire, killed his teacher, and possibly all the kids in the class, I had enough! * Who wrote this, a ten year* *old?  Everyone, almost literally, is a vampire now.  Enough for me*!


 


Lol..


----------



## Samia

barbee said:


> I really don't want to hurt anyone's feelings, but I just had to give it up (Hotel) last night, half way through.  I was very on the fence up till now.  I thought the acting was terrible this week, and once the boy became a vampire, killed his teacher, and possibly all the kids in the class, I had enough!  Who wrote this, a ten year old?  Everyone, almost literally, is a vampire now.  Enough for me!




I share your feelings! I am done with this


----------



## Nolia

I agree. I cringed through the whole thing.

I still watch it because I feel like I invested too much time to just abandon it. How many episodes before this season is over, anyone know?


----------



## fashiongirl26

nolia said:


> i agree. I cringed through the whole thing.
> 
> I still watch it because i feel like i invested too much time to just abandon it. How many episodes before this season is over, anyone know?




8


----------



## Fran0421

I don't like this season either. I am watching it as well because I feel like I just have to see where this is going. The vampire storyline is ridiculous... They totally lost me there! I feel like putting vampires makes AHS so cliche. The only storyline I am semi interested in is the serial killer one I have a feeling they are setting up the cop to be one.


----------



## LavenderIce

Fran0421 said:


> I don't like this season either. I am watching it as well because I feel like I just have to see where this is going. The vampire storyline is ridiculous... They totally lost me there! I feel like putting vampires makes AHS so cliche. The only storyline I am semi interested in is the serial killer one I have a feeling they are setting up the cop to be one.




ITA!  I am continuing to watch just to see where everyone is headed.  I feel the most sympathy for Liz Taylor, Iris, Sally and John.  I'm not thrilled with the vampire storyline.  Such a waste for Matt Bomer, Kathy Bates and Angela Basset, but I guess that lame story is better than nothing since I like them as actors.  I wonder if the Countess will be mad about the children.  Didn't Chloe Sevigny's character  see Breaking Dawn?  You're not supposed to turn children.  The Immortals are deadly.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

barbee said:


> I really don't want to hurt anyone's feelings, but I just had to give it up (Hotel) last night, half way through.  I was very on the fence up till now.  I thought the acting was terrible this week, and once the boy became a vampire, killed his teacher, and possibly all the kids in the class, I had enough!  Who wrote this, a ten year old?  Everyone, almost literally, is a vampire now.  Enough for me!




Why would this hurt anyone's feelings because you don't like it? Everyone's entitled to their opinion. What you say doesn't mean it's the law lol. You're good!



With that said. I really liked the first two episodes but they have lost me know. The child vampire scene was dumb.


----------



## swags

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Why would this hurt anyone's feelings because you don't like it? Everyone's entitled to their opinion. What you say doesn't mean it's the law lol. You're good!
> 
> 
> 
> With that said. I really liked the first two episodes but they have lost me know. *The child vampire scene was dumb.*


*
*

Agree. There was enough going on that there was no need for it imo.


----------



## Ladybug09

If if both parents are at the hotel, who's watching the daughter? Lol


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Ladybug09 said:


> If if both parents are at the hotel, who's watching the daughter? Lol




The last we saw her she was with her grandparents on vacation to Disneyland.


----------



## Ladybug09

sarahloveslouis said:


> The last we saw her she was with her grandparents on vacation to Disneyland.



That makes no sense either....cause she was skipping school to go to the hotel.

Sorta off topid, I believe the actress is one of the Fanning sisters.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Ladybug09 said:


> That makes no sense either....cause she was skipping school to go to the hotel.
> 
> Sorta off topid, I believe the actress is one of the Fanning sisters.




It came across as a convenient "out" to me when dad was on the phone with her. Why not just ship her to boarding school so dad can go crazy and mom can go vamp? lol

Those Fanning girls are pretty talented! She certainly looks the part.


----------



## Ladybug09

sarahloveslouis said:


> It came across as a convenient "out" to me when dad was on the phone with her. Why not just ship her to boarding school so dad can go crazy and mom can go vamp? lol
> 
> Those Fanning girls are pretty talented! She certainly looks the part.



Yeah I think they're pretty girls too. Also they get a lot of roles, but they're not overexposed like some of these not so great actors like Blake Lively , et cetera.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

A little Google trip revealed the actress is Shree Crooks. Surprised she's not a Fanning, honestly!


----------



## Ladybug09

sarahloveslouis said:


> A little Google trip revealed the actress is Shree Crooks. Surprised she's not a Fanning, honestly!



Hahah, I should have done that! Dang, maybe she's a cousin, cuz she looks a whole lot like them.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I gave up on the show, I just read here now.


----------



## chowlover2

I guess we now know where the Infanta in season 1 came from! I wonder if this will be final season? Seems like perfect closure to me.


----------



## LavenderIce

Actually, they are renewed for another season.


----------



## chowlover2

LavenderIce said:


> Actually, they are renewed for another season.




Thanks for the update, hadn't heard that.


----------



## swags

I enjoy the flasbacks. Didn't care for the detective or the 2 girls from the first episode. 

Kind of glad that Dandy may be gone, or Brendon I mean lol. 

I feel like Angela Bassett and Matt Bomer are sort of being wasted.


----------



## kirsten

I am still so bored with this season. Loved the first episode, but that's about it.


----------



## labelwhore04

This season got really stupid. The first 2-3 episodes were so good and i had such high hopes but it started getting so cheesy and ridiculous. The best seasons of the show were Murder House and Asylum. I don't think they could ever top those 2 seasons, they need to just give it up.


----------



## Nolia

I'm still confused about everything after the latest episode. There is very little cohesiveness.

Is John a moron? Does he just bang every thing that moves? Why did they bring these two girls back? Liz is still human/alive right? 

I have zero attachment to any of the characters. Scarlett... has two idiot absentee parents... what's the point? 

Like, what's the link between Bartholemew and Infantata? 

Who cares about the Countess' boy toys? 

This whole season revolves around Lady Gaga's character but it's completely lack-lustre. 

Why did Mr. March show up at John's blood orgy? Why does Alex want to mess with his head? What was the point of that?

Seriously. Wtf?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Okay, so I am officially  not watching this show anymore..it went from bad  to awful. This week's episode was a complete waste of my time...


----------



## kirsten

Yeah I am giving up on continuing to watch too.


----------



## JLJRN

I actually thought the last episode ( which aired Nov 18th) was very good.  Most of it was comprised of back flashes to 1925 and explained how Lady Gagas character evolved.  It also explained Mr Marches connection to it all.  Too bad it took 5 episodes to get interesting; I think this season lost a lot of viewers early on.


----------



## Nolia

Well who didn't see that one coming? <_<


----------



## Fran0421

Nolia said:


> Well who didn't see that one coming? <_<



I called it from the dinner with all this serial killers that it was this person.


----------



## LavenderIce

Man, I had to force myself to watch the whole thing.  I don't know if it was because I was watching on my ipad instead of TV, but the episode could not hold my attention.  The only reason why I'm still interested in the TCK storyline is I want to see if he succeeds in killing two more.


----------



## Sassys

American Horror Story star Rose Siggins dies aged 43 after kidney stone surgery 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ge-43-kidney-stone-surgery.html#ixzz3uKXQXUS5


----------



## sdkitty

It's gory and creepy and there isn't one character to care about.  I watch if I have time and there's nothing else but I don't look forward to it or care if I miss an episode, which makes it worse as I really don't understand everything that's going on.


----------



## LavenderIce

sdkitty said:


> *It's gory and creepy and there isn't one character to care about.  *I watch if I have time and there's nothing else but I don't look forward to it or care if I miss an episode, which makes it worse as I really don't understand everything that's going on.



That's how I felt during Freak Show, but Freak Show at least gave us heart.  Looking back, I've come to care about those Freaks.  This season, I'm pulling for Iris and Liz.


----------



## sdkitty

LavenderIce said:


> That's how I felt during Freak Show, but Freak Show at least gave us heart.  Looking back, I've come to care about those Freaks.  This season, I'm pulling for Iris and Liz.


I couldn't even watch Freak Show.  Sarah Paulson and the siamese twins......
I liked season 1


----------



## sarahloveslouis

I'm pulling for Liz! 

She's amazing, the re-connection with her son was so touching.... She deserves happiness! 

I still think Lady Gaga is doing a great job as the Countess. The show's story line has taken an interesting turn (or three) but I still won't miss an episode!


----------



## MissNataliie

I'm rooting for Liz too! Her story is amazing. How many more episodes are there in this season?


----------



## chowlover2

sarahloveslouis said:


> I'm pulling for Liz!
> 
> She's amazing, the re-connection with her son was so touching.... She deserves happiness!
> 
> I still think Lady Gaga is doing a great job as the Countess. The show's story line has taken an interesting turn (or three) but I still won't miss an episode!



Agreed!


----------



## Cindi

Love Liz. Amazing character. The show comes back January 6th with the finale January 13th so 2 more episodes.






MissNataliie said:


> I'm rooting for Liz too! Her story is amazing. How many more episodes are there in this season?


----------



## fashiongirl26

Congratulations Lady Gaga on your Golden Globe win!!! [emoji322][emoji471]


----------



## katran26

fashiongirl26 said:


> Congratulations Lady Gaga on your Golden Globe win!!! [emoji322][emoji471]



Yes! I'm glad she won - I'm actually really enjoying this season...can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

fashiongirl26 said:


> Congratulations Lady Gaga on your Golden Globe win!!! [emoji322][emoji471]


She won? I guess I'm in the minority here - I thought she was ok but not great.  Doesn't light a candle to Jessica Lange.  
I watched the show this season for about 5 episodes then dropped out. Caught the last 2 but feel I haven't missed much. Will watch the finale, but the season has been so disappointing for me.


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> She won? I guess I'm in the minority here - I thought she was ok but not great.  Doesn't light a candle to Jessica Lange.
> I watched the show this season for about 5 episodes then dropped out. Caught the last 2 but feel I haven't missed much. Will watch the finale, but the season has been so disappointing for me.


I agree.....she was OK but I think we'd have to see her play a range of roles.  This one is kind of weird and maybe just a fit for her.


----------



## Sassys

_American Horror Story_ Season 6 Teasers Are Super Creepy—What Do These Clues Mean?
http://www.eonline.com/news/783664/...ers-are-super-creepy-what-do-these-clues-mean


----------



## sthrncin

I always get super excited when I start seeing these!!


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> _American Horror Story_ Season 6 Teasers Are Super Creepy—What Do These Clues Mean?
> http://www.eonline.com/news/783664/...ers-are-super-creepy-what-do-these-clues-mean



I have no idea!


----------



## labelwhore04

I don't even care about this show anymore. The last 3 seasons were so bad. It's a shame because the first 2 seasons were amazing. Asylum was one of my favourite seasons of any show i've watched in my life. Coven was terrible, Freak Show was pretty bad, Hotel started off strong but it got weird and i lost interest and didn't even end up finishing. I don't know if i'll watch the next season.


----------



## Heart Star

I agree. They are seriously going to need to step up their game to get me to watch this season. The first 2 seasons were great. Coven was the last season that was pretty good. After that - meh. Or worse than meh.
Hotel really lost me when they had the coolest idea - all the most notorious serial killers getting together on Halloween night - and made it boring! How is that even possible?!
I like the series ideas each year but the delivery of the stories have been really disappointing to me...


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I'll check it out - I'm not really fan of the horror genre but my friend got my watching this series after the fact. I like the first season, never saw coven. Loved, loved Asylum.  It took me a while to get into Freakshow but in the end I liked it.  Absolutely hated  Hotel and it had so much potential. For me, I have to care about the characters and I care what happened in the first season, Asylum and Freakshow, but this past season - no body was interesting to me and they went over board i thought on the gore and sex.   Maybe they need to shake up cast a bit too. Would like to see Jessica Lange brought back though - Lady Gaga really didn't do much for me.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> I have no idea!



My co-worker told me she heard, it was suppose to be about Slender Man. another co-worker said, they heard the same thing, but they also heard Cruise Ship


----------



## Sassys

9/14 is the big day. This season better not be crappy like last season!


----------



## LavenderIce

I can't believe it's starting next week.  I hope it's better than the last two seasons.


----------



## ClassicFab

I may give this season a go; the last two seasons were disappointing to me, couldn't get past the first few shows.


----------



## kemilia

ClassicFab said:


> I may give this season a go; the last two seasons were disappointing to me, couldn't get past the first few shows.


Ditto.


----------



## Sassys

ClassicFab said:


> I may give this season a go; the last two seasons were disappointing to me, couldn't get past the first few shows.



Agree. If this season is boring, I am done with this series. Could not get past 2 episodes last season.


----------



## Fran0421

Same I will watch a few episodes of this season but last season was awful! I couldn't watch it all and that says something because usually I persevere just to finish it haha,


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sassys said:


> 9/14 is the big day. This season better not be crappy like last season!



Seriously, I gave up on it last season..I will try this one out.


----------



## Sassys

Tonight is the night!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

So far so good!


----------



## chowlover2

I thought it was good, literally jumped out of my chair twice!


----------



## Fran0421

The first episode was promising, it gave me some first season vibes. What is the theme of the season? Ghosts?


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Fran0421 said:


> The first episode was promising, it gave me some first season vibes. What is the theme of the season? Ghosts?


This was kinda my question too, every time they went to commercial it said "my Roanoke Nightmare," but it's really centered around this house right now. I guess it will expand into the history of the lost colony.  

I was watching it when my husband came in and I mentioned that it was surprising me b/c they seemed to be covering much of the same territory as the first season and he said "well, maybe they realized that was the only one that was good!!" hahaha! He loved season 1 and gave up about half way thru 2, he's watched bits of the other seasons.  I realize his opinion is probably in the minority here but I thought it was funny. 

The whole concept of doing this "show/documentary w/in a show" is very unique and I'm interested to see why they are framing it this way. I assume (hope) there is a purpose.


----------



## ClassicFab

Fran0421 said:


> The first episode was promising,* it gave me some first season vibes*. What is the theme of the season? Ghosts?



This gives me hope! I was waiting to see what others thought before bothering to watch lol. Don't let me down Ryan Murphy!!



CourtneyMc22 said:


> This was kinda my question too, every time they went to commercial it said "my Roanoke Nightmare," but it's really centered around this house right now. I guess it will expand into the history of the lost colony.
> 
> I was watching it when my husband came in and I mentioned that it was surprising me b/c they seemed to be covering much of the same territory as the first season and *he said "well, maybe they realized that was the only one that was good!!"* hahaha! He loved season 1 and gave up about half way thru 2, he's watched bits of the other seasons.  I realize his opinion is probably in the minority here but I thought it was funny.
> 
> The whole concept of doing this "show/documentary w/in a show" is very unique and I'm interested to see why they are framing it this way. I assume (hope) there is a purpose.



I agree with your husband! Season one was my absolute favorite; I hadn't seen anything like it on TV. One of my favorite scenes was when Ben, Vivian, and Moira were all in the kitchen and the camera kept shifting between Ben and Vivian's viewpoint of Moira. In Ben's view she was the younger, sexier version. In Vivian's she was the older, dowdy version. I thought that was so cool and one of the best scenes of the season.


----------



## LavenderIce

I like it so far.


----------



## sdkitty

I found it very creepy and scary.  I always ask myself if I want to be watching this series.  I know I'm in the minority but I'm not a fan of  Sarah Paulson (although I did think she did a good job as Marcia Clark).  All that said, I'll probably watch again.


----------



## cdtracing

I haven't watched this since the Coven season & I missed the last few episodes of that one.  I really like the 1st season best.  Didn't watch the Freak Show or the Vampire Hotel seasons at all.  I missed the premiere so I'll have to catch it on a rerun to see if it's something to pick back up on again.


----------



## Fran0421

CourtneyMc22 said:


> This was kinda my question too, every time they went to commercial it said "my Roanoke Nightmare," but it's really centered around this house right now. I guess it will expand into the history of the lost colony.
> 
> I was watching it when my husband came in and I mentioned that it was surprising me b/c they seemed to be covering much of the same territory as the first season and he said "well, maybe they realized that was the only one that was good!!" hahaha! He loved season 1 and gave up about half way thru 2, he's watched bits of the other seasons.  I realize his opinion is probably in the minority here but I thought it was funny.
> 
> The whole concept of doing this "show/documentary w/in a show" is very unique and I'm interested to see why they are framing it this way. I assume (hope) there is a purpose.


 
Hahah your husband is right. I was thinking maybe voodoo themes as well. I agree I really like the show within a documentary aspect. It's original.


----------



## BPC

Ok, apparently I'm the only one that loved the last season. I just couldn't get enough of it. 
As for the new season, I like the concept but that's pretty much it. I didn't get that eerie feeling AHS usually gives me. The only thing I found
creepy were those odd wooden dolls someone hung in the house. But even that reminded me too much of The Blair Witch project twig dolls to really creep me out.


----------



## chowlover2

ClassicFab said:


> This gives me hope! I was waiting to see what others thought before bothering to watch lol. Don't let me down Ryan Murphy!!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with your husband! Season one was my absolute favorite; I hadn't seen anything like it on TV. One of my favorite scenes was when Ben, Vivian, and Moira were all in the kitchen and the camera kept shifting between Ben and Vivian's viewpoint of Moira. In Ben's view she was the younger, sexier version. In Vivian's she was the older, dowdy version. I thought that was so cool and one of the best scenes of the season.


Season 1 was my fav as well, nothing has compared since then. My fav part when the daughter was one of the final episodes when the daughter was running around in circles in the house and couldn't get out. Then she finally realized she was dead. Taissa Farmiga was exceptional.


----------



## ClassicFab

chowlover2 said:


> Season 1 was my fav as well, nothing has compared since then. My fav part when the daughter was one of the final episodes when the daughter was running around in circles in the house and couldn't get out. Then she finally realized she was dead. Taissa Farmiga was exceptional.



I liked that scene too; it was done beautifully. The agony of running around in circles only to realize she was getting nowhere!


----------



## Sinarta

This season seems to be promising to me. The ending where the ground was breathing and the trees were moving! Creepy! I didn't even finish hotel. I have to say I was really scared watching the first episode. Favorite line, "You married one jumpy b**ch!" This show has some amazing one liners.


----------



## Fran0421

This episode was so creepy- it was actually so hard to watch.


----------



## sdkitty

Fran0421 said:


> This episode was so creepy- it was actually so hard to watch.


I didn't watch tonight.  Just didn't feel like being scared and uncomfortable. I watched the first episode this season and think that's enough.  I thought about it and all the good actors, emmy noms, etc. but I just didn't feel like watching.


----------



## chowlover2

I enjoyed it tonight. I want a show to make me jump. (  if it's a horror story )


----------



## sthrncin

This season is looking good. Back to scary and creepy.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I must be the only one bored to freaking death


----------



## Fran0421

sdkitty said:


> I didn't watch tonight.  Just didn't feel like being scared and uncomfortable. I watched the first episode this season and think that's enough.  I thought about it and all the good actors, emmy noms, etc. but I just didn't feel like watching.



I know how you are feeling. I always have to be in the right mood to watch scary shows/ movies especially anything involving ghosts.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Loved season 1 and 3, I wish Taissa would return and Frances Conroy was hands down exceptional in both.
The only thing worth watching the second season for was Joseph Fiennes and although I find him ridiculously sexy, the priest thing did it for me as much as his Running with Scissors character
Didn't finish 4 or 5. Lobster porn has never been my bag. The H.H. Holmes storyline was appealing but wasn't sufficient enough to hold my interest.
Here's hoping this season plays out better, I'm digging the historical aspect but the Blair Witch vibe seems pretty blatantly ripped off. Perhaps it won't bother me as I am distracted trying to figure out if I love or hate CGJ. It might be rollover resentment I'm carrying for OJ.


----------



## ClassicFab

I am loving this season so far! It's spooky/creepy and keeping my interest! Was Evan Peters one of the abandoned kids? I saw his name in the credits but couldn't tell what scene he was in.


----------



## chowlover2

ClassicFab said:


> I am loving this season so far! It's spooky/creepy and keeping my interest! Was Evan Peters one of the abandoned kids? I saw his name in the credits but couldn't tell what scene he was in.


I couldn't figure out who he was either! I too am loving this season.


----------



## Sassys

ClassicFab said:


> I am loving this season so far! It's spooky/creepy and keeping my interest! Was Evan Peters one of the abandoned kids? I saw his name in the credits but couldn't tell what scene he was in.



Those are kids and to young to be Evan

http://www.popsugar.com/entertainme...s-Play-American-Horror-Story-Roanoke-42468456


----------



## Sassys

American Horror Story will return for a seventh season as FX picks up another series of the anthology drama 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cks-series-anthology-drama.html#ixzz4M9N7JyTJ


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I have given up on this show, I'm bored


----------



## Sassys

What accent is Gaga and Kathy Bates suppose to be doing? Is Gaga suppose to be Russian?


----------



## LavenderIce

When Gaga was telling her backstory to Matt I think she said she was English.  Not sure about Kathy Bates, although I'm getting flashbacks to her accent in Freak Show.  
I'm really enjoying the season so far.  I like it much more than Freak Show and Hotel.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> What accent is Gaga and Kathy Bates suppose to be doing? Is Gaga suppose to be Russian?


It's old English, 1600 era old.

 I still can't find Evan Peters...

But I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## LavenderIce

I don't think Evan Peters has been on yet?  I am thinking with his red hair, he's related to Gaga?


----------



## Creativelyswank

chowlover2 said:


> It's old English, 1600 era old.
> 
> I still can't find Evan Peters...
> 
> But I'm enjoying it so far.


I'm thinking he's the pig head man. I still call him Tate


----------



## chowlover2

Creativelyswank said:


> I'm thinking he's the pig head man. I still call him Tate


Thank you, I think you're right!


----------



## ClassicFab

So was the professor really alive or already dead? It seems he came out of nowhere on the day the spirits were allowed to roam free (hey season 1 Halloween episode!).


----------



## chowlover2

ClassicFab said:


> So was the professor really alive or already dead? It seems he came out of nowhere on the day the spirits were allowed to roam free (hey season 1 Halloween episode!).


I didn't even think he could be dead! You have even me food for thought. I'm guessing dead when you reference the first season. I forgot all about that.


----------



## Sassys

ClassicFab said:


> So was the professor really alive or already dead? It seems he came out of nowhere on the day the spirits were allowed to roam free (hey season 1 Halloween episode!).



Hmmm. I thought he was alive, because why would they kill an already dead person.


----------



## PetiteChou

People think Evan is either the pig man or that he's the interviewer (his voice sounds the same/similar)


----------



## CourtneyMc22

PetiteChou said:


> People think Evan is either the pig man or that he's the interviewer (his voice sounds the same/similar)


oooh, the interviewer possibility would be interesting!


----------



## Fran0421

Glitterandstuds said:


> I have given up on this show, I'm bored


 I feel conflicted with this season! I am also starting to get bored. Some of it is a bit recycled from previous seasons.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I'm only on episode two but I'm enjoying this season so far. I was thrown off by the two characters playing one part/documentary style at initially, but I'm definitely getting season one vibes and I can appreciate that. Season one was the best season by far in my opinion.


----------



## PetiteChou

Ok everyone was wrong about Evans character lol
but a little FYI, Evan's character Mr. Mott is the ancestor of Dandy Mott from Freak Show (the man baby that wanted to be a clown) 
"The last unstable descendant of the Mott family died in 1950s south Florida".


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I was sort of cautiously optimistic when the series started but I feel its becoming a mes - a little Amityville Horror mixed with some Deliverance and while the whole Roanoke plot line was initially intriguing it seems just silly to me and Lady Gaga's accent is so ridiculous.  Having the historian Doris Kearns Edwards on was fun though (I wonder if she's a fan).


----------



## Fran0421

apparently there is some twist coming up soon


----------



## Samia

I am not liking this season.


----------



## pquiles

This was one of the shows that my son and I watched.   We couldn't wait for the premier... had discussions on who was going to get "Lucilled".  
I cannot bring myself to watch now as my son passed away on Oct 4th,2016.

Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Samia

pquiles said:


> This was one of the shows that my son and I watched.   We couldn't wait for the premier... had discussions on who was going to get "Lucilled".
> I cannot bring myself to watch now as my son passed away on Oct 4th,2016.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app



So sorry for your loss


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pquiles said:


> This was one of the shows that my son and I watched.   We couldn't wait for the premier... had discussions on who was going to get "Lucilled".
> I cannot bring myself to watch now as my son passed away on Oct 4th,2016.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## pquiles

CanuckBagLover said:


> So sorry for your loss.



Thank you so much.   

Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## katie1221

This is the first season I've actually enjoyed since murder house. Both asylum and coven were good until the last few episodes when I felt it went down hill. The story telling is better this season, at least so far.


----------



## Fran0421

pquiles said:


> This was one of the shows that my son and I watched.   We couldn't wait for the premier... had discussions on who was going to get "Lucilled".
> I cannot bring myself to watch now as my son passed away on Oct 4th,2016.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app


  My condolences pquiles


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

pquiles said:


> This was one of the shows that my son and I watched.   We couldn't wait for the premier... had discussions on who was going to get "Lucilled".
> I cannot bring myself to watch now as my son passed away on Oct 4th,2016.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app



Sorry for your loss, Pquiles.


----------



## chowlover2

pquiles said:


> This was one of the shows that my son and I watched.   We couldn't wait for the premier... had discussions on who was going to get "Lucilled".
> I cannot bring myself to watch now as my son passed away on Oct 4th,2016.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app



I'm so sorry Pauline's.


----------



## pquiles

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Sorry for your loss, Pquiles.


Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pquiles

chowlover2 said:


> I'm so sorry Pauline's.


Thank you for your kind words

Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sthrncin

I just saw Taissa will be back this season! Happy dance!!


----------



## chowlover2

sthrncin said:


> I just saw Taissa will be back this season! Happy dance!!


Fabulous news!


----------



## sthrncin

Wow last night! I have to rewatch because it was weird.


----------



## LavenderIce

sthrncin said:


> I just saw Taissa will be back this season! Happy dance!!


I'm happy to hear.  When I was watching Evan Peters with Sarah Paulson last night, I was saying to myself, "I really wish Taissa was back."


----------



## LostStarfish

I really liked last nights episode. I haven't watched a full season since Season three, I always lost interest after the third or fourth episode. I thought this was an interesting twist and can't wait to see who survives. There was a lot going on last night, I may have to watch again before next week.


----------



## Fran0421

LavenderIce said:


> I'm happy to hear.  When I was watching Evan Peters with Sarah Paulson last night, I was saying to myself, "I really wish Taissa was back."



 They looked so strange together haha


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

When I was watching, I assumed that Sarah Paulson, Cuba Gooding Jr., and Angela Bassett were the people that it actually happened to, not that we were watching them in a "dramatization" and that Lily Rabe and crew were the actors re telling the story..


----------



## CanuckBagLover

MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> When I was watching, I assumed that Sarah Paulson, Cuba Gooding Jr., and Angela Bassett were the people that it actually happened to, not that we were watching them in a "dramatization" and that Lily Rabe and crew were the actors re telling the story..


Me too - its been a confusing plot twist. I'm watching but I'm not really liking this year.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Interesting twist. I'm in this far, if Taissa is returning I'll stick around. Plus Kathy Bates is cracking me up.


----------



## Fran0421

CanuckBagLover said:


> Me too - its been a confusing plot twist. I'm watching but I'm not really liking this year.





MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> When I was watching, I assumed that Sarah Paulson, Cuba Gooding Jr., and Angela Bassett were the people that it actually happened to, not that we were watching them in a "dramatization" and that Lily Rabe and crew were the actors re telling the story..


 I am a bit confused, I am actually not to sure what was the actual plot twist? Was it that they were all in the house and have to survive? I thought that Sarah Paulson etc were the actors from the beginning and they we we were watching a dramatization.


----------



## chowlover2

Fran0421 said:


> I am a bit confused, I am actually not to sure what was the actual plot twist? Was it that they were all in the house and have to survive? I thought that Sarah Paulson etc were the actors from the beginning and they we we were watching a dramatization.


No, you're right, Sarah Paulson & friends were actors. Then to capitalize on the first film, the producer got the idea to put both the actors and real life family in the house. The actors said they had no strange occurrences while filming, so they thought Lily Rabe & her family were kind of crazy. However all that happened to her and her family occurred during a blood moon. And that's when the second film is being   filmed, during a blood moon and all the craziness has started.


----------



## Fran0421

chowlover2 said:


> No, you're right, Sarah Paulson & friends were actors. Then to capitalize on the first film, the producer got the idea to put both the actors and real life family in the house. The actors said they had no strange occurrences while filming, so they thought Lily Rabe & her family were kind of crazy. However all that happened to her and her family occurred during a blood moon. And that's when the second film is being   filmed, during a blood moon and all the craziness has started.


 Thank you for clarifying it, that makes much more sense! There is so much going on, it's hard to draw the links sometimes haha


----------



## chowlover2

Fran0421 said:


> Thank you for clarifying it, that makes much more sense! There is so much going on, it's hard to draw the links sometimes haha


I know, sometimes I watch them twice to make sense of things!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

chowlover2 said:


> No, you're right, Sarah Paulson & friends were actors. Then to capitalize on the first film, the producer got the idea to put both the actors and real life family in the house. The actors said they had no strange occurrences while filming, so they thought Lily Rabe & her family were kind of crazy. However all that happened to her and her family occurred during a blood moon. And that's when the second film is being   filmed, during a blood moon and all the craziness has started.


Agreed. It's still to say though, that I don't see where Ryan Murphy got off acting like we were going to have this huge "twist" revealed in episode 6. He said something to the affect of "you'll realize that what you thought you were watching isn't at all what seems..." again I'm paraphrasing. But in reality, what we were watching (A show called My Roanoke Nightmare) was exactly what it seemed: a documentary with the real people telling the story and actors doing the reenactments, which were clearly labeled as such in the show. So I was disappointed when the "twist" was simply, "OK the documentary is over, so lets put everyone back in the house." IMO, that's not a twist, that's just the story progressing. I guess I was just expecting more given his description.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Agreed. It's still to say though, that I don't see where Ryan Murphy got off acting like we were going to have this huge "twist" revealed in episode 6. He said something to the affect of "you'll realize that what you thought you were watching isn't at all what seems..." again I'm paraphrasing. But in reality, what we were watching (A show called My Roanoke Nightmare) was exactly what it seemed: a documentary with the real people telling the story and actors doing the reenactments, which were clearly labeled as such in the show. So I was disappointed when the "twist" was simply, "OK the documentary is over, so lets put everyone back in the house." IMO, that's not a twist, that's just the story progressing. I guess I was just expecting more given his description.


Agree with you. Wasn't much of a twist.  And so far,  for me, not much of a story.


----------



## Fran0421

CanuckBagLover said:


> Agree with you. Wasn't much of a twist.  And so far,  for me, not much of a story.





CourtneyMc22 said:


> Agreed. It's still to say though, that I don't see where Ryan Murphy got off acting like we were going to have this huge "twist" revealed in episode 6. He said something to the affect of "you'll realize that what you thought you were watching isn't at all what seems..." again I'm paraphrasing. But in reality, what we were watching (A show called My Roanoke Nightmare) was exactly what it seemed: a documentary with the real people telling the story and actors doing the reenactments, which were clearly labeled as such in the show. So I was disappointed when the "twist" was simply, "OK the documentary is over, so lets put everyone back in the house." IMO, that's not a twist, that's just the story progressing. I guess I was just expecting more given his description.


 Exactly my thoughts, it wasn't a twist to me either


----------



## Cindi

What if My Roanoke  nightmare is a show within a show? If all the people are actually actors including the producers and camera people. That would be a twist. Kathy Bates is amazing this season. She is REALLY pulling off the crazy. lol


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Very disappointed.  Maybe I'm in the minority, but finding the whole story line has become ridiculously stupid  and while the initial episodes were creepy now its just going over the top on gore and torture.


----------



## Creativelyswank

CanuckBagLover said:


> Very disappointed.  Maybe I'm in the minority, but finding the whole story line has become ridiculously stupid  and while the initial episodes were creepy now its just going over the top on gore and torture.


The only reason I'm watching now is to see who survives.


----------



## azsun

pquiles said:


> This was one of the shows that my son and I watched.   We couldn't wait for the premier... had discussions on who was going to get "Lucilled".
> I cannot bring myself to watch now as my son passed away on Oct 4th,2016.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app




So very, very sorry.  My son passed in 2008 at age 31.  I know what you're going through....sending prayers for you and your family.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

So, I tried to catch up on a couple episodes b/c I was behind...i gave up about half way through episode 8. This season just isn't compelling at all, just gore for the sake of gore. The thought I had in my head was "I don't watch movies like Saw, so why the hell am I watching THIS?!?" Judging from the lack of activity in this thread, I can only assume that many others agree with me....


----------



## sdkitty

CourtneyMc22 said:


> So, I tried to catch up on a couple episodes b/c I was behind...i gave up about half way through episode 8. This season just isn't compelling at all, just gore for the sake of gore. The thought I had in my head was "I don't watch movies like Saw, so why the hell am I watching THIS?!?" Judging from the lack of activity in this thread, I can only assume that many others agree with me....


I 
I watched the first episode this season and that was enough for me.  It was dark and scary and not entertaining.  Also I'm not a big fan of Sara Paulson


----------



## CanuckBagLover

CourtneyMc22 said:


> So, I tried to catch up on a couple episodes b/c I was behind...i gave up about half way through episode 8. This season just isn't compelling at all, just gore for the sake of gore. The thought I had in my head was "I don't watch movies like Saw, so why the hell am I watching THIS?!?" Judging from the lack of activity in this thread, I can only assume that many others agree with me....



Feel the same way.  I think is one of the worse seasons ever.


----------



## LostStarfish

I love this season because it's dark and scary. To me that's what this show is supposed to be. It reminds me a lot of season one, which I thought was fantastic. This is the first season I've completed since season two. I thought the other seasons tried too hard to be funny and that's not "horror" to me. I am sad this week is the finale.


----------



## swags

I initially liked it but I thought it got kind of ridiculous. Also this season may have started earlier but it used to run into January with a 2 week break at Christmas. Kind of bummed this year was so different.


----------



## Fran0421

I also did not mind it at first but then I got really bored and the acting seems off this season


----------



## ClassicFab

I really liked this season. It reminds me so much of season one and that is the best season so far to me. I'm sad the finale is so soon.


----------



## LavenderIce

I like this season much more than the last two seasons.  I am actually interested in the characters and what happens to them.  I also like it's a shorter season.  Less chance for RM to make it messy.


----------



## Sassys

Uh, I have no clue as to what kind of finale that was. No clue what I watched.


----------



## sthrncin

Sassys said:


> Uh, I have no clue as to what kind of finale that was. No clue what I watched.



I agree. It was just ridiculous!


----------



## chowlover2

Agreed!


----------



## Sassys

sthrncin said:


> I agree. It was just ridiculous!





chowlover2 said:


> Agreed!



Okay, glad I am not the only one who had no clue what they were watching.


----------



## sthrncin

Sassys said:


> Okay, glad I am not the only one who had no clue what they were watching.



I was tired when I watched it so I saved it on my dvr thinking maybe that was it. Maybe not lol!!


----------



## Sassys

sthrncin said:


> I was tired when I watched it so I saved it on my dvr thinking maybe that was it. Maybe not lol!!



I was drinking and thought maybe I had to much wine and couldn't understand LOL But I stopped drinking and re-watched. Nope!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

ha! I came in here b/c I was curious to see what ended up happening...no such luck!


----------



## LostStarfish

I think last weeks episode would have made a better finale.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Sassys said:


> Uh, I have no clue as to what kind of finale that was. No clue what I watched.



A bloody combination of Snapped, Ghost Hunters, and 20/20 all rolled into one bizarre mess.

I couldn't tell if it was supposed to be a funny by mimicking those kinds of shows or what. I had mixed feeling about it while watching and I'm still not sure if I like it or not. lol. I appreciated the sacrifice at the end though and the lingering colony in the background. It almost made the chaos worth it.


----------



## LavenderIce

That was interesting.


----------



## azsun

So...the only one left is Leigh?


----------



## sthrncin

Sassys said:


> I was drinking and thought maybe I had to much wine and couldn't understand LOL But I stopped drinking and re-watched. Nope!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]that's great!


----------



## LavenderIce

azsun said:


> So...the only one left is Leigh?



If you count ghost form.  The only true survivor was her daughter Flora.


----------



## Creativelyswank

I think it would have been better if I HAD been drinking


----------



## swags

Did not like the finale either. It irked me that Sarah Paulson had a role as a reality star and then came back as the Barbara Walters knockoff. We know that's the same actress Ryan Murphy. Why has the show become so Sarah Paulson centered?
I could have overlooked that if everything else had been captivating but it really wasn't.


----------



## chowlover2

Sarah played the same character in season 2 Asylum ( Barbara Walters clone ) Wasn't there supposed to be a thread which linked all the episodes?


----------



## ClassicFab

Didn't like the finale, ugh!


----------



## bluebell.girl

The only thing about the finale that i like and almost made me tear up is how i perceived it as a mother's sacrifice. Nobody really loves u truly like your mama :')


----------



## Sassys

“American Horror Story” Season 7 is adding a new “Girl” to its cast.
Lena Dunham is joining the FX horror anthology, co-creator Ryan Murphyannounced in a tweet on Wednesday evening.
“Thrilled that my talented friend Lena Dunham is joining the AMERICAN HORROR STORY family,” he wrote. “Always wanted to work together, and now we r!”


Additional details about Dunham’s role have not yet been revealed. The title of “AHS” Season 7, which Murphy previously revealed will be inspired by the 2016 presidential election, will be announced on Thursday.
Previously announced cast members include “AHS” veterans Sarah Paulsonand Evan Peters, as well as franchise newcomers Billie Lourd (who worked with Murphy on “Scream Queens”) and “Billy on the Street’s” Billy Eichner. Beyond that, however, Murphy and FX have unsurprisingly revealed little about the upcoming season, with Murphy most recently dropping a clue in the form of a nightmarish bee-filled photo on his Instagram.
Dunham wrapped her HBO series “Girls,” which she created and starred in for six seasons, earlier this year. “AHS” is no stranger to bringing in starry names — Jessica Lange starred in the anthology for its first four seasons, and Lady Gaga joined the cast for its fifth and sixth seasons.

http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/lena...-7-1202501046/


----------



## BPC

Sassys said:


> “American Horror Story” *Season 7 is adding a new “Girl” to its cast.
> Lena Dunham is joining the FX horror antholog*y, co-creator Ryan Murphyannounced in a tweet on Wednesday evening.
> “Thrilled that my talented friend Lena Dunham is joining the AMERICAN HORROR STORY family,” he wrote. “Always wanted to work together, and now we r!”
> 
> 
> Additional details about Dunham’s role have not yet been revealed. The title of “AHS” Season 7, which Murphy previously revealed will be inspired by the 2016 presidential election, will be announced on Thursday.
> Previously announced cast members include “AHS” veterans Sarah Paulsonand Evan Peters, as well as franchise newcomers Billie Lourd (who worked with Murphy on “Scream Queens”) and “Billy on the Street’s” Billy Eichner. Beyond that, however, Murphy and FX have unsurprisingly revealed little about the upcoming season, with Murphy most recently dropping a clue in the form of a nightmarish bee-filled photo on his Instagram.
> Dunham wrapped her HBO series “Girls,” which she created and starred in for six seasons, earlier this year. “AHS” is no stranger to bringing in starry names — Jessica Lange starred in the anthology for its first four seasons, and Lady Gaga joined the cast for its fifth and sixth seasons.
> 
> http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/lena...-7-1202501046/



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..
I don't particularly care either way about most actors, but I absolutely can't stand her 
RIP American Horror


----------



## LavenderIce

^ I feel the same.  Not a big fan of her.


----------



## zinacef

Hate would be a very strong word---- but I'm done.  Lena would be making loud statements again that would be so unnecessary---- forgets that  the show is meant to be watched and have fun and not to make a life changing decision blah blah blah.


----------



## swags

BPC said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..
> I don't particularly care either way about most actors, but I absolutely can't stand her
> RIP American Horror


Second that, we deleted it from the DVR. Last season was so bad in my opinion, I'm guessing the best seasons are behind us at this point.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## chowlover2

From the looks of it, this season is not doing it for me


----------



## skyqueen

While I loved the actors last season...the story line was not my cup of tea. AHS seems to be going downhill, JMHO. Now Lena Dunham? 
Bring back Jessica Lange!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm terrified of clowns, I will have to watch this during the day LOL


----------



## sdkitty

first episode of new season started last night....I missed it....did anyone watch?


----------



## chowlover2

sdkitty said:


> first episode of new season started last night....I missed it....did anyone watch?


I missed it too!


----------



## BPC

sdkitty said:


> first episode of new season started last night....I missed it....did anyone watch?


No. 
Not interested in seeing Lena Dunham. Of course if I hear it's really good, I may change my mind.


----------



## sdkitty

I haven't been watching the last couple of seasons but will try to catch this one next week.  From Entertainment:

*American Horror Story: Cult premiere recap: 'Election Night'*

Things are getting scary in the wake of the 2016 presidential election

KAT ROSENFIELD

POSTED ON SEPTEMBER 5, 2017 AT 11:07PM EDT







FX
*American Horror Story*
TYPE:
TV Show
GENRE:
Horror
RUN DATE:
10/17/12
PERFORMER:
Sarah Paulson, Evan Peters
BROADCASTER:
FX
SEASONS:
7
CURRENT STATUS:
In Season
TVPGR:
TV-MA
WE GAVE IT ANA

Past seasons of _American Horror Story_ have opened with scenes pulled from classic horror fiction: alien abductions, haunted houses, a boarding school for witches that makes Hogwarts look like kindergarten. But while this year’s series brings plenty of out-there scares (including a veritable smorgasbord of sexually deviant clowns with nightmarishly giant heads, if that’s what you’re into), it kicks off with a horror ripped straight from reality — and maybe straight from your own living room, depending on how you felt watching the returns roll in last Nov. 8.

We open with a series of familiar clips: Donald ***** and Hillary ******* on the campaign trail, back when the 2016 presidential electioneering was in full swing. Then we cut to a tastefully decorated living room in a Michigan suburb on election night, where Ally (Sarah Paulson) is weeping in disbelief as the impossible becomes reality:

President. Donald. *****.

Ally and her wife Ivy (Allison Pill, sporting the world’s most perfect punk-lesbian pixie cut) are the quintessential liberal elites, shocked and shaken by Hillary *******’s loss. But as their neighbor, Tom Chang, points out, their own county swung for ***** by only a few thousand votes — and not everyone is in mourning over the dawn of a new era in American politics. In fact, elsewhere in town, blue-haired agent of chaos Kai Anderson (Evan Peters) is watching the same news coverage and humping his television in ecstasy before covering his face in Cheeto puree, paying homage to the orange-hued new president-elect.






“The revolution has begun!” he says. 

After the title credits (featuring a brassy, Hail-to-the-Chief-y rendition of the _AHS_ theme and a lot of clown footage), we’re treated to a familiar sight: Twisty the Killer Clown, who is still stumbling out of the woods after all these years to ruin a young couple’s picnic. It all goes down about as you’d expect (coitus interruptus, stabbus extremis) until the big reveal: This Twisty adventure is taking place in a comic book being read by little Ozzy, Ally and Ivy’s son. And when Ally catches him reading under the covers, things get weird. For one, she assumes he’s looking at porn (“A picture of a bare breast or an erect penis never hurt anyone!” she chirps, even though Ozzy is by all appearances about 9 years old, which puts him at least three years shy of the prime age for recreational erect-penis-perusing) — but for two, the sight of the clown on the cover sends her into a panic.

Turns out, Ally has a crippling fear of clowns…and also confined spaces, blood, and objects covered with a closely connected series of small holes, as she explains to her therapist (Cheyenne Jackson) later. She’d gotten her phobias under control for long enough to marry and settle down with Ivy, but they’ve come roaring back since the election — the clowns, especially. In fact, Ally is seeing clowns everywhere. Clowns lurking near the yogurt when she goes to shop for groceries; clowns defiling the watermelons as they have horrible clown sex in the produce section; a three-faced, cackling, knife-wielding clown with three hideous noses that look way too much like the aforementioned erect penises (side note: On second viewing, I’m 99 percent sure this is because they _are _penises) riding a scooter down the aisles while Ally screams and hurls bottles of rosé.

It’s all too weird and horrible to be real. But then again, Ally isn’t the only one whose life is falling apart in the aftermath of the election. Kai’s sister Winter (Billie Lourd) was a volunteer on the ******* campaign; now, she’s stuck at home with her brother, with whom she has an…interesting relationship. (These two aren’t quite at Lannister levels of weirdness, but it seems within the realm of possibility.) It appears the siblings have some sort of deal, or maybe a bet hinging on the election outcome; we see Winter linking pinkies with her brother and submitting to a radical honesty Q&A, intercut with her interview at the Mayfair-Richards home, where Ally and Ivy are seeking a new nanny for Ozzy.






The long game here is unclear, but it’s a fair bet that the family is part of Kai’s plan to sow chaos in the city; we see him rambling at a city council meeting about the potency of political fear, he intentionally spills a latte on Ally when he passes her on the street, and he orchestrates his own on-camera beating after approaching a group of Hispanic men, urinating into a condom, and hurling it at them like a water balloon. (Side note: Kai must have been practicing that move off camera for months; otherwise the series of steps leading up to the pee-balloon incident are possibly the least believable thing ever to happen on this show.)

Hiring a nanny is an attempt at a return to normalcy for Ally and Ivy, who run a restaurant that’s been suffering in Ally’s absence. But as returns to normalcy go, this one is a miserable failure on all counts. At the restaurant, Ally’s solo culinary tour of a new tasting menu goes hideously wrong when she looks at Donald *****’s twitter feed just before eating. First she hallucinates a holey crumpet on her plate, oozing blood and surrounded by severed fingers; then, she looks over to see yet another clown furiously masturbating into a soup tureen. (This week’s viral listicle: Every Food Sexually Defiled by Clowns on the AHS Season Premiere.) Needless to say, it ruins dinner — not to mention Ivy’s hopes of rekindling their sex life. And things don’t get better when a tense trip home finds the street cordoned off by the police. According to the detective on the scene (a very platinum-blond Colton Haynes), the Changs are dead in a domestic murder-suicide.

But according to Ozzy (who spent all evening watching graphically violent videos at the behest of his evil babysitter), they were murdered…by clowns.

And while it’s unclear exactly who or what the clowns are (a team of serial killers? A shared delusion? A group of sexually ambitious kink cosplayers who just came out to have a good time and are honestly feeling so attacked with rosé right now?), they seem to be drawing ever closer to this hapless family — seeing as how Ally just woke up in bed to find ol’ Triple Dongerface between the sheets with her.


----------



## ClassicFab

What the fudge did I just read?


----------



## Saifulove

Anyone watch the premiere last night? Any thoughts?


----------



## Leelee786

I just finished watching it. Putting aside the political aspect, I actually enjoyed it. Reminded me of a typical horror movie. Im curious to see what else will happen but I will be watching.


----------



## LavenderIce

Leelee786 said:


> I just finished watching it. Putting aside the political aspect, I actually enjoyed it. Reminded me of a typical horror movie. Im curious to see what else will happen but I will be watching.


I agree.  It has the feel of a typical horror movie.


----------



## azsun

I watched it and enjoyed it!


----------



## LavenderIce

I also don't like the look of tiny holes all next to each other. That's horrifying alright. I feel you Sarah Paulson  (Ally.). [emoji43]


----------



## PoohBear

This is the first season I've watched. I've heard about the show and thought I'd give it a try. Does anyone know where I can watch previous seasons? I only saw one of them on Netflix.


----------



## MissNataliie

PoohBear said:


> This is the first season I've watched. I've heard about the show and thought I'd give it a try. Does anyone know where I can watch previous seasons? I only saw one of them on Netflix.


 
The first 5 seasons should all be on Netflix! Roanoke the 6th should be on there pretty soon since the 7th just started airing.


----------



## BPC

Yep, the first 5 are on on Netflix, and also on hulu.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

PoohBear said:


> This is the first season I've watched. I've heard about the show and thought I'd give it a try. Does anyone know where I can watch previous seasons? I only saw one of them on Netflix.


The first season is the best, IMO. It got progressively crazier/wackier after that.


----------



## sdkitty

I'm finding this season really scary and disturbing.  Basically all the seasons have been disturbing to me.  some I stopped watching; some I watched all the way through.  I think I liked the first season best.


----------



## Bentley1

It's taking me some time to get through the episodes bc I'm not that into it yet, but it seems to be getting a bit better?

Roanoke & the Freak Show seasons I never got through even though I really tried!
Never watched Hotel with Lady Gaga. 

My favorite seasons were Asylum and the Coven. First season was good too.


----------



## skyqueen

Bentley1 said:


> It's taking me some time to get through the episodes bc I'm not that into it yet, but it seems to be getting a bit better?
> 
> Roanoke & the Freak Show seasons I never got through even though I really tried!
> Never watched Hotel with Lady Gaga.
> 
> My favorite seasons were Asylum and the Coven. First season was good too.


I liked The Coven and Murder House (1st season) the best. This season (aside from the politics) isn't bad and I'm getting into the cast/story. Sarah Paulson is good but bring back Jessica Lange!
No one does creepier better...............


----------



## CanuckBagLover

skyqueen said:


> I liked The Coven and Murder House (1st season) the best. This season (aside from the politics) isn't bad and I'm getting into the cast/story. Sarah Paulson is good but bring back Jessica Lange!
> No one does creepier better...............


i wish they would bring back Jessica Lang too!
Jury is still out for me but it looks promising. I've hated the last 2 seaons -  Roanoke and Hotel.
My favourites are the first season Murder House, Asylum and Freakshow (took a while for me to get into Freakshow but once I did, I enjoyed it). Haven't seen Coven.


----------



## skyqueen

CanuckBagLover said:


> i wish they would bring back Jessica Lang too!
> Jury is still out for me but it looks promising. I've hated the last 2 seaons -  Roanoke and Hotel.
> My favourites are the first season Murder House, Asylum and Freakshow (took a while for me to get into Freakshow but once I did, I enjoyed it). Haven't seen Coven.


You must watch Coven, you even get a little Stevie Nicks thrown in!
Something to wet your whistle with.....................


----------



## sdkitty

skyqueen said:


> I liked The Coven and Murder House (1st season) the best. This season (aside from the politics) isn't bad and I'm getting into the cast/story. Sarah Paulson is good but bring back Jessica Lange!
> No one does creepier better...............


I know Ryan Murphy loves Sarah Paulson and I know she's a good actress.  But I don't enjoy watching her.  There's something about her that just doesn't appeal to me.  Maybe partly her lisp.

She was good as Marcia Clarke and I'm trying to like her on AHS but not really succeeding.


----------



## Bentley1

CanuckBagLover said:


> i wish they would bring back Jessica Lang too!
> Jury is still out for me but it looks promising. I've hated the last 2 seaons -  Roanoke and Hotel.
> My favourites are the first season Murder House, Asylum and Freakshow (took a while for me to get into Freakshow but once I did, I enjoyed it). Haven't seen Coven.


Yes to Jessica Lang! Did she choose to leave the show, I need to google it.
Coven was actually quite good, give it a try if you get a chance! Kathy Bates, Jessica Lang and Angela Bassett were pretty amazing.
I'm not a Sarah Paulson fan either, I have to try so hard to get into her characters and she has SO much screen time the past few seasons, which makes it more difficult for me to get into the episodes.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

skyqueen said:


> You must watch Coven, you even get a little Stevie Nicks thrown in!
> Something to wet your whistle with.....................




Stevie Nicks!  OK - I will have to track it down.  Thanks!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Bentley1 said:


> Yes to Jessica Lang! Did she choose to leave the show, I need to google it.
> Coven was actually quite good, give it a try if you get a chance! Kathy Bates, Jessica Lang and Angela Bassett were pretty amazing.
> I'm not a Sarah Paulson fan either, I have to try so hard to get into her characters and she has SO much screen time the past few seasons, which makes it more difficult for me to get into the episodes.


I like Sarah Paulson, but I do agree she's had a lot of screen time on AHS and think maybe it would better to give her a hiatus in future seasons.


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> I like Sarah Paulson, but I do agree she's had a lot of screen time on AHS and think maybe it would better to give her a hiatus in future seasons.


If I really liked her I wouldn't care that she keeps coming back since each season is different, with different characters
It's kind of amazing that she's had so much success with that lisp.  Guess something like Barbara Walters.


----------



## DD101

I kept looking for Chaz Bono but didn't see him.....saw his name in the credits.....watched again.....can't find him. I had to google to find out he was the cashier who put on the trucker hat in the first episode......then I see Dermot Mulroney in the last episode, he was the TV news anchor!  I love to see who appears on this show.

Plus clowns creep me out.....and that Twisty clown really creeps me out......but I'm loving this installment!


----------



## sdkitty

DD101 said:


> I kept looking for Chaz Bono but didn't see him.....saw his name in the credits.....watched again.....can't find him. I had to google to find out he was the cashier who put on the trucker hat in the first episode......then I see Dermot Mulroney in the last episode, he was the TV news anchor!  I love to see who appears on this show.
> 
> Plus clowns creep me out.....and that Twisty clown really creeps me out......but I'm loving this installment!


there is so much that creeps me out....I keep asking myself if I want to keep watching


----------



## DD101

sdkitty said:


> there is so much that creeps me out....I keep asking myself if I want to keep watching



And I keep asking myself.....why do I keep watching???!!!  LOL!!!!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I am actually enjoying the season so far but I'm little confused by the time line. Was this past episode a flashback?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

This latest episode was so boring


----------



## swags

CanuckBagLover said:


> I am actually enjoying the season so far but I'm little confused by the time line. Was this past episode a flashback?


Yes, I think to show the origin of the cult. And that it looks like Ivy is part of it.


----------



## LavenderIce

I liked the flashback to show the origin of the cult.  It was nice not to see Sarah Paulson freaking out during an entire episode.


----------



## queennadine

Last night's episode was good! It started putting pieces together in terms of relationships and who is involved in the cult. Definitely caught me off guard a couple of times.


----------



## bluebell.girl

sdkitty said:


> I know Ryan Murphy loves Sarah Paulson and I know she's a good actress.  But I don't enjoy watching her.  There's something about her that just doesn't appeal to me.  Maybe partly her lisp.
> 
> She was good as Marcia Clarke and I'm trying to like her on AHS but not really succeeding.


I agree. I particularly don't like her when she cries. It irks my ears like no other


----------



## CanuckBagLover

queennadine said:


> Last night's episode was good! It started putting pieces together in terms of relationships and who is involved in the cult. Definitely caught me off guard a couple of times.


That was good but I'm confused - the one couple - the gay personal trainer and his vapid wife I thought were shown in prior episodes shown losing there house and I thought she was killed and he was taken by the police - so why are they still around?


----------



## Bentley1

I'm really enjoying this season. It took me a few episodes to get Into it, but I'm loving it now. Mostly bc of "Kai," he's a very charismatic character and I think Evan Peters is playing the role so brilliantly. 
I didn't even realize he had roles in basically all of the other AHS's until I just looked him up, but he has really captured my attention this season.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Bentley1 said:


> I'm really enjoying this season. It took me a few episodes to get Into it, but I'm loving it now. Mostly bc of "Kai," he's a very charismatic character and I think Evan Peters is playing the role so brilliantly.
> I didn't even realize he had roles in basically all of the other AHS's until I just looked him up, but he has really captured my attention this season.


I thought he was amazing in the first season - I think in other seasons he hasn't had such a prominent role.  I agree he is very good this time out.


----------



## Bentley1

I'm shocked the season finale is in 2 weeks, what? I was just getting into this season how is it almost over? Feels way shorter than previous seasons.


----------



## DD101

I don't know how this season is going to wrap up, so I'm curious to see. But I feel this season it started out great and as time went on I was not really enjoying it as much. But I will watch it till the end.



CanuckBagLover said:


> That was good but I'm confused - the one couple - the gay personal trainer and his vapid wife I thought were shown in prior episodes shown losing there house and I thought she was killed and he was taken by the police - so why are they still around?



I don't know what happened to them either, LOL! I may have missed an episode or I may have been on the computer and not paying attention to every episode.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DD101 said:


> I don't know how this season is going to wrap up, so I'm curious to see. But I feel this season it started out great and as time went on I was not really enjoying it as much. But I will watch it till the end.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what happened to them either, LOL! I may have missed an episode or I may have been on the computer and not paying attention to every episode.



That's how I feel too, but I'll watch to the end.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

CanuckBagLover said:


> That was good but I'm confused - the one couple - the gay personal trainer and his vapid wife I thought were shown in prior episodes shown losing there house and I thought she was killed and he was taken by the police - so why are they still around?


They were losing their house before/around the time the personal trainer met Kai.  They moved into the Chang's house later after joining the cult (and after the Changs were murdered by the cult).  I think you are remembering the scene when the cult kidnapped the wife, because she was rebelling, and there was blood all on the walls. She wasn't dead then and her husband wasn't arrested. It was mostly staged to promote their cause. Kai eventually talked the wife into shooting him and committing suicide at a political rally. The personal trainer was murdered by the women of the cult in a different episode to get revenge on Kai.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Bentley1 said:


> I'm shocked the season finale is in 2 weeks, what? I was just getting into this season how is it almost over? Feels way shorter than previous seasons.



I feel like this season has gone by fast too. I've enjoyed it though. It's probably my second favorite season so far, with Season 1 still winning by a long shot.


----------



## Bentley1

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I feel like this season has gone by fast too. I've enjoyed it though. It's probably my second favorite season so far, with Season 1 still winning by a long shot.


It's one of my favorites too! I feel like there were less episodes, it started I think Oct 4 and mid November it's already the finale.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

WhitleyGilbert said:


> They were losing their house before/around the time the personal trainer met Kai.  They moved into the Chang's house later after joining the cult (and after the Changs were murdered by the cult).  I think you are remembering the scene when the cult kidnapped the wife, because she was rebelling, and there was blood all on the walls. She wasn't dead then and her husband wasn't arrested. It was mostly staged to promote their cause. Kai eventually talked the wife into shooting him and committing suicide at a political rally. The personal trainer was murdered by the women of the cult in a different episode to get revenge on Kai.


Thanks


----------



## DD101

WhitleyGilbert said:


> They were losing their house before/around the time the personal trainer met Kai.  They moved into the Chang's house later after joining the cult (and after the Changs were murdered by the cult).  I think you are remembering the scene when the cult kidnapped the wife, because she was rebelling, and there was blood all on the walls. She wasn't dead then and her husband wasn't arrested. It was mostly staged to promote their cause. Kai eventually talked the wife into shooting him and committing suicide at a political rally. The personal trainer was murdered by the women of the cult in a different episode to get revenge on Kai.



Oh that's right! She (the neighbor lady) was the shooter at the rally! Thanks for this nut shell....you just caught me up on everything!  : )


----------



## skyqueen

Bumping this thread with good news! Ryan Murphy has combined the story/characters from "Murder House" and "Coven" for a crossover season. Personally my 2 favorite seasons! 
But the best news... Jessica Lange is coming back  
https://pagesix.com/2018/08/04/jessica-lange-to-return-to-american-horror-story/


----------



## sdkitty

skyqueen said:


> Bumping this thread with good news! Ryan Murphy has combined the story/characters from "Murder House" and "Coven" for a crossover season. Personally my 2 favorite seasons!
> But the best news... Jessica Lange is coming back
> https://pagesix.com/2018/08/04/jessica-lange-to-return-to-american-horror-story/


sounds interesting....I think I liked the first season best
That photo of Jessica Lange is horrid


----------



## Bentley1

Season premiere is Sept 12, Only a little over a month! Excited Jessica Lange will be back! Coven was probably my favorite season, so I’m lookikg fwd to seeing How it’ll be used. Wonder if Papa Legba will make an appearance lol


----------



## skyqueen

Bentley1 said:


> Season premiere is Sept 12, Only a little over a month! Excited Jessica Lange will be back! Coven was probably my favorite season, so I’m lookikg fwd to seeing How it’ll be used. Wonder if Papa Legba will make an appearance lol


...or Stevie Nicks!


----------



## coconutsboston

Joan Collins is going to be in this season as well. I’m excited to see who her character will be!


----------



## LavenderIce

I loved the first three seasons of AHS.  Looking forward to this.


----------



## ClassicFab

skyqueen said:


> Bumping this thread with good news! Ryan Murphy has combined the story/characters from "Murder House" and "Coven" for a crossover season. Personally my 2 favorite seasons!
> But the best news... Jessica Lange is coming back
> https://pagesix.com/2018/08/04/jessica-lange-to-return-to-american-horror-story/



This is what will bring me back to AHS. Yessssssssss my favorite seasons blended together. I'm so excited!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I'm excited. Hope this is good!


----------



## skyqueen

More good news!
https://pagesix.com/2018/08/23/conn...ypse/?utm_campaign=iosapp&utm_source=mail_app


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Well just saw the first episode - jury still out for me but I'll continue to watch.  Joan Collins was fabulous!


----------



## zinacef

Love the cast —-  Dame Joan Collins is fab! I think I’m gonna like this season.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

This crept up on me, I didn't know it was starting!


----------



## LavenderIce

Are Murder House and Coven supposed to tie in this season?  I couldn’t tell from last night’s episode. I like it so far.


----------



## skyqueen

I'm disappointed. Love the cast but the story line...WTH? I'll watch a couple more episodes and see how the Murder House/Coven play into it. Hopefully I'll be pleasantly surprised!
Joan Collins looks pretty damn good


----------



## Dawn

Apocalypse ep1 definitely drew me in more than the Cult season. Joan Collins is fabulous of course which is a huge draw. Hopefully they won't jump the shark like they did with Asylum. I still watched all of it but was like  with the aliens.


----------



## sdkitty

I watched the first episode.....not biting at the bit for the next but may watch.  I'm not a big fan of Sarah Paulson.  I'm sure she's a good actress but I just don't care for her. So even though she's playing a different character and acting the heck out of it, I still see Sarah Paulson with her lisp.  Kathy Bates is a great actress.  Joan Collins is Joan Collins....looks good - like a doll.

This series hasn't really grabbed me since season 1.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

I stopped watching after Freak Show. The preview of Apocolypse caught my attention again.


----------



## chowlover2

I stopped last season. I watched the first episode and could not get into it.

Can anyone believe that Mariska Hargitay was in the first episode? She portrayed one of the agents who came to the house and took the boy away from his family. I watched it again today and cannot believe was her. Super makeup job. Oh, and Billie Lourde ( Carrie Fisher's daughter ) is in it as well. She portrays the rich woman's PR person who is a gray.


----------



## ClassicFab

I will have to go back and rewatch too because I totally missed her. 

I liked the first episode but am wondering how this will tie into Murder House and Coven. Specifically, will the actors reprise their previous roles? Evan Peters was an integral part of the Murder House. Sarah Paulson was critical to Coven as well. Hmmm


----------



## chowlover2

ClassicFab said:


> I will have to go back and rewatch too because I totally missed her.
> 
> I liked the first episode but am wondering how this will tie into Murder House and Coven. Specifically, will the actors reprise their previous roles? Evan Peters was an integral part of the Murder House. Sarah Paulson was critical to Coven as well. Hmmm


Don't feel bad, I did too!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

it doesn't look scary at all, and as always, not a big fans of sarah paulson but i think that's what i have to deal with if i'm gonna watch AHS anyway
but the episode made my dog barks a lot because there's lot of screeching and pounding sounds and he thought someone invade our house LOL


----------



## shazzy99

chowlover2 said:


> I stopped last season. I watched the first episode and could not get into it.
> 
> Can anyone believe that Mariska Hargitay was in the first episode? She portrayed one of the agents who came to the house and took the boy away from his family. I watched it again today and cannot believe was her. Super makeup job. Oh, and Billie Lourde ( Carrie Fisher's daughter ) is in it as well. She portrays the rich woman's PR person who is a gray.



It was Mariska’s doppelgänger, Lesley Fera. 

I love the actors, so I’ll keep watching, but the first episode wasn’t as exciting as I thought it would be.


----------



## Bentley1

Mine episodes are sitting on DVR I need to watch. 
I’m also not a fan of Sarah Paulson as an actress, her lisp is just too distracting for me and takes away from her acting & some of the scenes for me. Too bad bc she’s such a big part of the show so just gotta deal with her. 

Coven was my favorite season so I look forward to seeing how it’s incorporated into this season. Hope Papa Lespa (was that his name ?) makes an appearance lol


----------



## skyqueen

Getting into Apocalypse a little more after watching episode 2...some past characters coming back. Still don't know where this story line is going. Worth it to watch the divine Joan Collins


----------



## Prufrock613

I forgot to DVR episodes, so I installed the FX app- way better than other - only 4 commercials in the entire epi?  Bravo, AMC etc I get 3-4 ads 4-5x, in each break.

Anyway, I just love Evan to death and Sarah P(!) 
I’m excited to continue this


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I heard Sarah Paulson plays 3 different characters.  That's too many for me.  Wonder why the directors made that decision.


----------



## LavenderIce

^Maybe the three characters include the ones she played in Murder House, Coven and now Apocolypse?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

LavenderIce said:


> ^Maybe the three characters include the ones she played in Murder House, Coven and now Apocolypse?


 I assume so. I can see her resurrecting her two prior roles but it seems to me they could have cast a different actress for her new role in Apocolypse.


----------



## ClassicFab

I'm wondering if Mallory is somehow Fiona or Zoe from Coven. She said it feels like someone is inside of her trying to claw their way out. Then the witches showed up looking for their "sisters". Not too sure how I feel about last night's episode, especially the party scene. I feel like I was becoming invested in the storyline of Timothy and Emily so I hope this isn't the end of them.

Just read that Michael is 



Spoiler: spoiler



Vivien and Tate's surviving child from Murder House


 . Interesting.


----------



## Prufrock613

ClassicFab said:


> I'm wondering if Mallory is somehow Fiona or Zoe from Coven. She said it feels like someone is inside of her trying to claw their way out. Then the witches showed up looking for their "sisters". Not too sure how I feel about last night's episode, especially the party scene. I feel like I was becoming invested in the storyline of Timothy and Emily so I hope this isn't the end of them.
> 
> Just read that Michael is
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Vivien and Tate's surviving child from Murder House
> 
> 
> . Interesting.


It’s all making more sense...I’m really enjoying it, since the last season I watched was Coven.
ETA- rewatching- When Langdon says everyone will be destroyed, Mallory asks, “Everyone?”  She knows.


----------



## Prufrock613

*error


----------



## Elly_N

ClassicFab said:


> I'm wondering if Mallory is somehow Fiona or Zoe from Coven. She said it feels like someone is inside of her trying to claw their way out. Then the witches showed up looking for their "sisters". Not too sure how I feel about last night's episode, especially the party scene. I feel like I was becoming invested in the storyline of Timothy and Emily so I hope this isn't the end of them.
> 
> Just read that Michael is
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Vivien and Tate's surviving child from Murder House
> 
> 
> . Interesting.



I read that about Michael. I’m enjoying this season so far [emoji4]


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I wasn't thrilled with the first episodes, but the last episode has me interested again.  
Wish they hadn't killed off Joan Collins. She would have made a superb witch!


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm hoping we haven't seen the end of Joan either.  I definitely like the direction the season has taken with the witches.  I enjoyed the appearance of Mr. March too.  Evan Peters does a good job with him.


----------



## skyqueen

They brought back Madison and Queenie from their personal Hell so I would imagine it's only a matter of time till Fiona gets a reprieve. Can't wait!


----------



## chowlover2

I'm loving this season. So glad to see Lily Raab back!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

This season is givin' me LIFE!!! i cant WAIT for murder house!!


----------



## LavenderIce

This season is making up for some of the crappy past seasons.


----------



## Erum7860

LavenderIce said:


> This season is making up for some of the crappy past seasons.



[emoji817]!!!


----------



## Erum7860

CourtneyMc22 said:


> This season is givin' me LIFE!!! i cant WAIT for murder house!!



I know right!! Next week’s previews gave me chills!!!!


----------



## ClassicFab

I'm one episode behind but reading everyone's comments has me so excited to watch! This season is really good so far. I cannot wait until we get back to the Murder House. That is hands down my favorite season, then Coven, then Roanoke. 

I didn't watch Hotel past the first episode so I didn't know what happened to Queenie. But glad to see Gabby


----------



## chowlover2

Does anyone else think that Jessica Lange is in the next episode? I thought it really looked like her coming down the stairway at the end.


----------



## skyqueen

A little bummed out...Jessica Lange is coming back as Constance, not Fiona. I loved Fiona!
Oh well, at least Lange is coming back. I love the direction this series is going now...old home week


----------



## Prufrock613

chowlover2 said:


> I'm loving this season. So glad to see Lily Raab back!


She is my next favorite, after Jessica Lange!
Her hell haunted me enough to have a nightmare about it, but that is great storywriting


----------



## Prufrock613

skyqueen said:


> A little bummed out...Jessica Lange is coming back as Constance, not Fiona. I loved Fiona!
> Oh well, at least Lange is coming back. I love the direction this series is going now...old home week


I adored Constance!  I think she reminded me of too many women I’ve known...in a good way- but wary to ever to get on their bad side.
I love how this all panning out so far.  I haven’t made it through S4- but this has my full attention.


----------



## chowlover2

Prufrock613 said:


> She is my next favorite, after Jessica Lange!
> Her hell haunted me enough to have a nightmare about it, but that is great storywriting


I know, that scene was mind-blowing!


----------



## Prufrock613

chowlover2 said:


> I know, that scene was mind-blowing!


Yes!  Queenie and Madison’s were more drudgeful over & over, but Misty Day’s was a different hell, in my book☹️


----------



## PoohBear

I can’t help but wonder if this is going to be the last season since they’re bringing all of the stories together? Also, Ryan Murphy doesn’t usually announce what he has up his sleeve! Hence the name,  Apocalypse! [emoji31]


----------



## chowlover2

PoohBear said:


> I can’t help but wonder if this is going to be the last season since they’re bringing all of the stories together? Also, Ryan Murphy doesn’t usually announce what he has up his sleeve! Hence the name,  Apocalypse! [emoji31]


I think he signed on for 2 more seasons of AHS.


----------



## skyqueen

PoohBear said:


> I can’t help but wonder if this is going to be the last season since they’re bringing all of the stories together? Also, Ryan Murphy doesn’t usually announce what he has up his sleeve! Hence the name,  Apocalypse! [emoji31]





chowlover2 said:


> I think he signed on for 2 more seasons of AHS.


Yup!


----------



## Prufrock613

I read that Wednesday’s episode is an extended one- a whole extra 13 mins (without commercials)! So basically a one full hr!


----------



## chowlover2




----------



## ClassicFab

Finally caught up and cannot wait for this week's episode. Need to set my DVR to make sure it tapes the extended version so many thanks for the heads up @Prufrock613


----------



## chowlover2

Best episode ever!


----------



## m_ichele

I haven’t started this season yet but I’m wondering if I’ll be lost since I just started watching with Roanoke. Should I even bother?


----------



## chowlover2

m_ichele said:


> I haven’t started this season yet but I’m wondering if I’ll be lost since I just started watching with Roanoke. Should I even bother?



Roanoke doesn't have anything to do with this season, but if you start, start at episode 1 of this season. Otherwise you won't follow it. More important if you have seen season 1 and 3 as they are connected to this season. Last season was the only one I didn't watch. I tried episode 1 and found it boring. This season has been great, every episode. Plus it is filling in storylines that were left open before.


----------



## m_ichele

chowlover2 said:


> Roanoke doesn't have anything to do with this season, but if you start, start at episode 1 of this season. Otherwise you won't follow it. More important if you have seen season 1 and 3 as they are connected to this season. Last season was the only one I didn't watch. I tried episode 1 and found it boring. This season has been great, every episode. Plus it is filling in storylines that were left open before.



I have this seasons episodes saved on my dvr so I can definitely start at episode 1 and I hope the extended episode recorded fully. I’ll give it a try. Hopefully I won’t be too confused since I know nothing about season 1 and 3.


----------



## skyqueen

m_ichele said:


> I have this seasons episodes saved on my dvr so I can definitely start at episode 1 and I hope the extended episode recorded fully. I’ll give it a try. Hopefully I won’t be too confused since I know nothing about season 1 and 3.


As Chowlover posted, if you get NetFlix watch Murder House and Coven...my 2 favorites. Apocalypse will make more sense.


----------



## skyqueen

Who doesn't love Billy Porter/Behold Chablis?


----------



## threadbender

m_ichele said:


> I have this seasons episodes saved on my dvr so I can definitely start at episode 1 and I hope the extended episode recorded fully. I’ll give it a try. Hopefully I won’t be too confused since I know nothing about season 1 and 3.


I have never seen seasons 1 and 2 and I seem to be following it all right. I am sure I would understand some more if I had seen them but, it is still good. I may go and find those seasons and watch them. I have only seen Coven and Hotel so I get the references to them.  Tried Freak Show, Roanoke and Cult but they were of no interest to me.


----------



## threadbender

I liked how they refer to Revelations and the people of the world worshiping the anti-christ. Ironic since there are so few people left.


----------



## skyqueen

carlpsmom said:


> I have never seen seasons 1 and 2 and I seem to be following it all right. I am sure I would understand some more if I had seen them but, it is still good. I may go and find those seasons and watch them. I have only seen Coven and Hotel so I get the references to them.  Tried Freak Show, Roanoke and Cult but they were of no interest to me.


I just binged Murder House (season 1) again to refresh my memory. It's terrific! They mentioned the Anti Christ a couple times in the Murder House.


----------



## Erum7860

Apocalypse is SO much better if you’ve seen Murder House and Coven. I’m back in love with AHS after falling off the bandwagon after Hotel..I didn’t even bother with Roanoke.


----------



## chowlover2

Erum7860 said:


> Apocalypse is SO much better if you’ve seen Murder House and Coven. I’m back in love with AHS after falling off the bandwagon after Hotel..I didn’t even bother with Roanoke.


I stopped after one episode of Cult. This season has exceeded my expectations. I'm going to have to watch 1 & 3 again and rewatch this season.


----------



## LavenderIce

This is such a strong season!  It’s right up there with Murder House, Asylum and Coven for me.  The other seasons, Freak Show, Roanoke, Cult and Hotel did not resonate with me as I could not feel invested in the characters.


----------



## chowlover2

LavenderIce said:


> This is such a strong season!  It’s right up there with Murder House, Asylum and Coven for me.  The other seasons, Freak Show, Roanoke, Cult and Hotel did not resonate with me as I could not feel invested in the characters.


Did you notice Pepper from Asylum was one of the 3 witches to perform the ceremony to make Langford the Anti-christ? She looked so pretty, a far cry from Asylum.


----------



## Prufrock613

I need to know more about Constance’s daughter Rose.  It’s going to kill me to wait for answers.


----------



## Elly_N

I noticed Pepper too! I hope they bring Addie/Nan, I love her. Looks like Joan Collins is back next week. I’m really enjoying this season [emoji847]


----------



## Prufrock613

Elly_N said:


> I noticed Pepper too! I hope they bring Addie/Nan, I love her. Looks like Joan Collins is back next week. I’m really enjoying this season [emoji847]


❤️ Addie/Nan - the actress is incredible!


----------



## Prufrock613

Cody Fern is so believable as a teenager and the evil adult.  I hope he continues on, b/c I think he’s an incredible actor.


----------



## LavenderIce

chowlover2 said:


> Did you notice Pepper from Asylum was one of the 3 witches to perform the ceremony to make Langford the Anti-christ? She looked so pretty, a far cry from Asylum.



No, I didn’t notice her. That scene was the hardest for me to watch. I was covering my eyes and peeking between my fingers. [emoji23]


----------



## ClassicFab

This season has been great. Ryan Murphy, this is the AHS the people want to see! I forgot what happened to Constance's daughter that she lost her eyes. I need to go back and rewatch Murder House. I loved all of the references to scenes in season 1. Next week we delve back into Coven. Not sure if Dinah was supposed to be Marie Laveau but I would love to see that character revisited (even better if Ms. Angela Bassett would come back).


----------



## Prufrock613

@ClassicFab the daughter isn’t seen in Murder House.  This was the big mystery, b/c Constance always mentioned 4 kids.  I read that  it originally supposed to be an albino boy, but it was done away with before airing.
I hope it doesn’t take another 8 yrs to get the story on her!


----------



## swags

I am loving this season. After Roanoke, I thought its best seasons were behind us but this season has been great.


----------



## skyqueen

I loved Spirits in the Material World (The Police) at the end of the last episode...just perfect!
It's the little things............


----------



## Prufrock613

CanuckBagLover said:


> I wasn't thrilled with the first episodes, but the last episode has me interested again.
> Wish they hadn't killed off *Joan* Collins. She would have made a superb witch!





LavenderIce said:


> I'm hoping we haven't seen the end of *Joan* either.  I definitely like the direction the season has taken with the witches.  I enjoyed the appearance of Mr. March too.  Evan Peters does a good job with him.


wishes granted, ladies
I would’ve highlighted more spots but, this storm is challenging our tech, in TX


----------



## chowlover2

Another great episode, best season ever!


----------



## Prufrock613

chowlover2 said:


> Another great episode, best season ever!


I’m amazed!  I quit watching seasons ago- I’m thrilled


----------



## Elly_N

Loved last night’s episode. Great to see Joan Collins again. And Nan!


----------



## ClassicFab

Dame Joan Collins looked great in this week's episode. For the longest time, I could not place where I had seen Baldwin Pennypacker before (just learned the character's name through CC lol) and I realized he's the forensic psychologist from Law & Order SVU. 

I am truly enjoying this season. I can't wait to see how everything lines up.


----------



## LavenderIce

skyqueen said:


> I loved Spirits in the Material World (The Police) at the end of the last episode...just perfect!
> It's the little things............



Yeah, I'm enjoying the music too, particularly in the walking scenes.  "Glory Box" (Portishead) playing while Cordelia was flanked by Madison and Queenie was my favorite from a couple of episodes back.  This week, Cordelia followed by John Henry tossing his scarf over his shoulder was brilliant.



Prufrock613 said:


> wishes granted, ladies
> I would’ve highlighted more spots but, this storm is challenging our tech, in TX



Wish granted indeed.  I hope we see more of Bubbles McGee with Myrtle.



chowlover2 said:


> Another great episode, best season ever!



Agreed.  Another great episode.  Strong season, for sure.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

There's no way they are wrapping this up this season right?? There are 2 more episodes and we still don't even know what transpired between the most recent flashbacks (witches burning Michael's allies, him getting set up with the Collective) and the actual apocalypse, LET ALONE how the actual present timeline of the post-apocalypse drama is going to shake out. I like the idea of this season and the next both covering Apocalypse and that being the end of AHS, but I'm sure that's not what's going to happen.


----------



## threadbender

Last night's episode seemed almost tame, boring, predictable compared to the rest of this season. I understand the caricatures but......


----------



## Elly_N

I agree last night’s episode was meh. I had to look up the episode number because it feels like they need more than 2 episode to wrap the season.


----------



## Prufrock613

I liked last nights episode...more background- I like that.
@CourtneyMc22 i read , that it’s going to a 2 parter...we have to wait a yr


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Prufrock613 said:


> I liked last nights episode...more background- I like that.
> @CourtneyMc22 i read , that it’s going to a 2 parter...we have to wait a yr



Oh really, it’s been confirmed? Wow!


----------



## Prufrock613

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Oh really, it’s been confirmed? Wow!


I’ll have to see if I read on an AHS forum- I will let you know.


No one has mentioned S. Bernhard?!?
Sandra Bernhard- she seems to play herself.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Prufrock613 said:


> I’ll have to see if I read on an AHS forum- I will let you know.
> 
> 
> No one has mentioned S. Bernhard?!?
> Sandra Bernhard- she seems to play herself.



She is just awful. Maybe that’s why her and Madonna were friends, to make Madonna feel like a good actress. [emoji23]


----------



## threadbender

Creativelyswank said:


> She is just awful. Maybe that’s why her and Madonna were friends, to make Madonna feel like a good actress. [emoji23]


She really was horrible. I just don't get her but it is OK. lol @ ^


----------



## Prufrock613

carlpsmom said:


> She really was horrible. I just don't get her but it is OK. lol @ ^


She always sounds like she’s speaking with a cough drop (?) in her mouth- that weird way


----------



## LavenderIce

The last two episodes were boring for me.  Admittedly, it might be because they were more Michael-centric than witches focused.  Next week is the season finale, which I'm not that excited about.


----------



## skyqueen

LavenderIce said:


> The last two episodes were boring for me.  Admittedly, it might be because they were more Michael-centric than witches focused.  Next week is the season finale, which I'm not that excited about.



My favorite episode, so far, was the return to the Murder House. Loved all the return characters and the loose ends that were finally explained. Hard to believe there's only one more episode left!


----------



## chowlover2

I think it has been the best season in years.


----------



## Erum7860

Am I the only one confused AF by the season and all the regulars playing dual/multiple roles lol...what is a flashback, what is real time..idk


----------



## Prufrock613

chowlover2 said:


> I think it has been the best season in years.


I really love Billie Lourd and of course, Frances Conroy.

I think RR is a genius to counter history (the Black Dahlia, The Russian family, Anton LeVey etc) into the show.

I’m loving this...but season 1 had what seemed to be 24 episodes, but it was only 12.


http://rebloggy.com/post/my-gif-gif...onroy-coven-ahs-coven-myrtle-snow/75014501861


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Erum7860 said:


> Am I the only one confused AF by the season and all the regulars playing dual/multiple roles lol...what is a flashback, what is real time..idk



I've been following but I wish they had cut down some of the multiple roles.  For instance, they should have gotten another actor to play Miss Venables other Sarah Paulsen.  Some of the others I don't mind so much, since they have less important roles.


----------



## ClassicFab

I like how the story is weaving together. Billie Lourd--my goodness girl! I didn't realize that she was the same Mallory from the Coven. I know...I know duh me! But she is a fantastic actress because she had really become invisible to me as Mallory the "assistant".

I hope that next season continues with Apocalypse. I find that the season finales of AHS always feel a bit rushed and not as cohesive than the rest of the season's episodes.


----------



## chowlover2

I really enjoyed this season, first one in years. It was great seeing the old characters again, and I like how they tied everything up.


----------



## LavenderIce

They did tie everything up nicely.  The finale made up for two weak preceding episodes.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Knowing how it all ended now, the pacing of the season seems SO odd to me. Why spend 3 whole episodes with Miss Venable (sp??) then almost 7 entire episodes telling the backstory of how we got here (including several flashbacks w/in flashbacks w/in flashbacks), only to wrap it up with a witch running over the antichrist in a 3 minute scene? I feel like some of the compelling stuff was rushed while WAY too much time was spent on silly things that Mutt and Jeff. I really liked it b/c the story was compelling, I just wish they would have done a better job telling it!


----------



## ClassicFab

I enjoyed the finale; it felt a little rushed but I do like how they tied everything up. Overall this is one of the best seasons in a long time. I liked all of the intricate plot details and really glad to see the references/characters to previous seasons. I was so happy to see Angela Basset again! After watching this season, I _might _go back and finish Hotel (I gave up on that after the first episode).

I agree though, @CourtneyMc22. The first three episodes could've been covered in episode 1. I could've done with waaaaay less of Mutt and Jeff. I started to fast forward their scenes because they just weren't that interesting.

One thought/question 



Spoiler: last scene of finale



I'm guessing the baby is the Antichrist in this alternate version of reality. I wonder if that's related to why Timothy and Emily were chosen in episode 1? Like maybe they were a fail safe; if something happened to Michael they would be able to reproduce a new antichrist. I wish there was more backstory on Timothy and Emily. I really got pulled into their story--reminiscent of Kit and Alma (Evan Peters and Britney Oldford) in Asylum.



Overall, really good season and I hope this type of storytelling continues!


----------



## kiss_p

ClassicFab said:


> I enjoyed the finale; it felt a little rushed but I do like how they tied everything up. Overall this is one of the best seasons in a long time. I liked all of the intricate plot details and really glad to see the references/characters to previous seasons. I was so happy to see Angela Basset again! After watching this season, I _might _go back and finish Hotel (I gave up on that after the first episode).
> 
> I agree though, @CourtneyMc22. The first three episodes could've been covered in episode 1. I could've done with waaaaay less of Mutt and Jeff. I started to fast forward their scenes because they just weren't that interesting.
> 
> One thought/question
> Overall, really good season and I hope this type of storytelling continues!



This was a great season!  I enjoyed that they brought back folks from previous seasons.  I agree with your "spoiler".  I would have liked to see more on them.  Maybe they'll come back next season.


----------



## Prufrock613

This is so incredible!  I never thought this way.  
Thank you RR for a great finale!


----------



## Elly_N

Brilliant season! One of my favorites for sure. I loved seeing all the old characters. Gosh Nan’s nuts but if she’s happy, I’m happy [emoji4]


----------



## Bentley1

Amazing season, I was glued to my screen for the finale especially. They wrapped it up beautifully, although I would have liked maybe a 2 hour finale and more time spent vs rushing it.
This was probably my favorite season or at least on par with The Coven. I’m sad it’s over


----------



## Creativelyswank

I know I’m late to the party but I just re-watched murder house and coven and I have a theory. Perhaps this has already been discussed and I missed it.  I think Timothy and Emily are the babies from murder house and coven. Timothy would be the brother of Michael that Nora Montgomery raises and Emily was the baby being raised by Spaulding  in Coven.


----------



## skyqueen

Anyone watch the season premiere of AHS 1984 last night? Campy and fun...a cross between Friday the 13th and Halloween. Just sorry the old timers, Jessica Lange, Kathy Bates, Angela  Bassett. etc. aren't involved...I miss them!


----------



## LavenderIce

skyqueen said:


> Anyone watch the season premiere of AHS 1984 last night? Campy and fun...a cross between Friday the 13th and Halloween. Just sorry the old timers, Jessica Lange, Kathy Bates, Angela  Bassett. etc. aren't involved...I miss them!


ITA with every point!  Very heavy on the campy!  I miss JL, KB, AB, Sarah Paulson and I forgot his name, Evan?  Anyway, hope the newer faces bring a good, watchable energy to the show.


----------



## sdkitty

skyqueen said:


> Anyone watch the season premiere of AHS 1984 last night? Campy and fun...a cross between Friday the 13th and Halloween. Just sorry the old timers, Jessica Lange, Kathy Bates, Angela  Bassett. etc. aren't involved...I miss them!


didn't know it was on....I haven't watched the last couple of seasons but maybe I'll check out the next episode.  thanks


----------



## skyqueen

LavenderIce said:


> ITA with every point!  Very heavy on the campy!  I miss JL, KB, AB, Sarah Paulson and I forgot his name, Evan?  Anyway, hope the newer faces bring a good, watchable energy to the show.


I heard Sarah Paulson will make a guest appearance!


----------



## LavenderIce

skyqueen said:


> I heard Sarah Paulson will make a guest appearance!


Cool!


----------



## skyqueen

sdkitty said:


> didn't know it was on....I haven't watched the last couple of seasons but maybe I'll check out the next episode.  thanks


Also has a Stranger Things vibe...............


----------



## barbee

I have not watched in years, but will try this one!


----------



## zinacef

Actually watched it , didn’t like it except the costume design is on point. My DH watched it with me and he has seen all the seasons of AHS and he said he’s sitting this one out. He said just as how many horror shows people has seen involving campers and crazy killers, nothing new and wonder how it develops from the very predictable 1st episode. Sorry not discouraging anybody.


----------



## chowlover2

zinacef said:


> Actually watched it , didn’t like it except the costume design is on point. My DH watched it with me and he has seen all the seasons of AHS and he said he’s sitting this one out. He said just as how many horror shows people has seen involving campers and crazy killers, nothing new and wonder how it develops from the very predictable 1st episode. Sorry not discouraging anybody.


I agree with you, first episode didn't grab me as anything new or different. I won't watch anymore of this season.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Haven't 3 episodes aired now? The silence in this thread is making me think there's no reason keep watching after episode 1 ha!


----------



## LavenderIce

wtf was last night's episode?  wtf is this season?  lol


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I checked out.


----------



## Bentley1

Aww I’m so sad to read that there wasn’t any interest on here for this season. I actually went through and watched the whole season in a few days and watched the Finale last night and I can’t stop thinking about it, the finale was honestly beautifully done. Very emotional, especially the last 10 mins) and everything tied together and we get closure. I’ve watched every season (except that hotel one w/lady Gaga one) and this season finale made 1984 really a top favorite.
Anyway, just wanted to say I highly recommend watching for anyone on the fence.  It’s worth it imo!


----------



## sdkitty

Bentley1 said:


> Aww I’m so sad to read that there wasn’t any interest on here for this season. I actually went through and watched the whole season in a few days and watched the Finale last night and I can’t stop thinking about it, the finale was honestly beautifully done. Very emotional, especially the last 10 mins) and everything tied together and we get closure. I’ve watched every season (except that hotel one w/lady Gaga one) and this season finale made 1984 really a top favorite.
> Anyway, just wanted to say I highly recommend watching for anyone on the fence.  It’s worth it imo!


I recorded it and watched the full episode.....I pretty much lost interest a few years ago but will keep your advice in mind


----------



## Bentley1

sdkitty said:


> I recorded it and watched the full episode.....I pretty much lost interest a few years ago but will keep your advice in mind


Yeah ive been hearing more and more that viewers seem to be losing interest after the Coven season a few years back. I really like Apocalypse last year, but the year before 2017 (forget the name) was horrible and I never finished it! Same for the one that was based in a circus (I think Freak Show?), didn’t like that one at all. But yeah if you care to give 1984 a chance, I think it’s pretty good and worth a try.


----------



## elle-mo

I think I'm the only one who liked this season. It came together after the 3rd episode and I didn't think it was terrible. It was very 'campy', no pun intended.


----------



## LavenderIce

This season wasn't as strong as Murder House, Asylum, Coven and Apocolypse for me, but I'd definitely rank it above Freak Show, Hotel, Roanoke and Cult.


----------



## Bentley1

Roanoke (couldn’t finish) Hotel (no interest to watch past 1 episode) and Freak Show (couldn’t finish) were terrible for me, was really disappointed. Murder House was just OK for me personally. 

I really enjoyed Cult. And of course Coven, Apocolypse & Asylum were all amazing. 
1984 I’d definitely group in with my favorites, it got better with each episode for me and the finale was really good imo. 
I think it helps to binge watch it since some of the episodes weren’t as good, it helps to jump right into the next one instead of instead of just giving up lol 
I really loved it though I was sad it was over


----------



## swags

I liked 1984 and the 80s music sounded good on our tv.


----------



## threadbender

I recorded the season so I can binge watch.
I never saw AH til Coven. I enjoyed it and Hotel and Apocalypse. Didn't make it past one episode of Freak Show. The Cult, not even 5 minutes. lol And, Roanoke, I think 2 episodes.


----------



## LavenderIce

Season 10 Double Feature. Who's watching? I'm liking it so far. I didn't recognize Sarah Paulson at first. She looks unlike herself and didn't sound like her usual lispy self at first. I love Frances Conroy and Lily Rabe. I'm glad they're back. Evan Peters is chewing the scenery. His performance reminds me of his performance in Hotel. I was really hoping Alma, the daughter wouldn't...but she did. Looking forward to this week's episode.


----------



## sdkitty

LavenderIce said:


> Season 10 Double Feature. Who's watching? I'm liking it so far. I didn't recognize Sarah Paulson at first. She looks unlike herself and didn't sound like her usual lispy self at first. I love Frances Conroy and Lily Rabe. I'm glad they're back. Evan Peters is chewing the scenery. His performance reminds me of his performance in Hotel. I was really hoping Alma, the daughter wouldn't...but she did. Looking forward to this week's episode.


I watched the first season and maybe a couple of other seasons.  I eventually got turned off and it was partly Sarah Paulson.  I do find her lisp distracting and don't quite understand the director's love for her.  To each his own

what is the concept this season?


----------



## PoohBear

LavenderIce said:


> Season 10 Double Feature. Who's watching? I'm liking it so far. I didn't recognize Sarah Paulson at first. She looks unlike herself and didn't sound like her usual lispy self at first. I love Frances Conroy and Lily Rabe. I'm glad they're back. Evan Peters is chewing the scenery. His performance reminds me of his performance in Hotel. I was really hoping Alma, the daughter wouldn't...but she did. Looking forward to this week's episode.


I’m enjoying it! I’ve watched every season, but my husband does not like shows with ghosts/hauntings. He never watches them with me. I watched the first episode & thought he might actually like it. We rewatched it together & now he’s hooked! I’m excited for this week’s episode!


----------



## Elly_N

LavenderIce said:


> Season 10 Double Feature. Who's watching? I'm liking it so far. I didn't recognize Sarah Paulson at first. She looks unlike herself and didn't sound like her usual lispy self at first. I love Frances Conroy and Lily Rabe. I'm glad they're back. Evan Peters is chewing the scenery. His performance reminds me of his performance in Hotel. I was really hoping Alma, the daughter wouldn't...but she did. Looking forward to this week's episode.


I’m watching and I’m loving it. It’s so good to see the veteran actors especially Frances Conroy. You’re right, Evan Peters’ performance is so similar to his James March performance. I think this season is going to be really good


----------



## swags

I‘m watching. So far I think I like it. Who wouldn’t enjoy McCauley Culkin hooking for drugs?


----------



## sarahloveslouis

swags said:


> I‘m watching. So far I think I like it. Who wouldn’t enjoy McCauley Culkin hooking for drugs?



Same!! I like their take on a vampire thriller.


----------



## LavenderIce

sdkitty said:


> I watched the first season and maybe a couple of other seasons.  I eventually got turned off and it was partly Sarah Paulson.  I do find her lisp distracting and don't quite understand the director's love for her.  To each his own
> what is the concept this season?



Apparently there are two storylines this season. The first, Red Tide takes place near the ocean and is vampire theme. The second is Death Valley which is supposed to take place in the desert.



PoohBear said:


> I’m enjoying it! I’ve watched every season, but my husband does not like shows with ghosts/hauntings. He never watches them with me. I watched the first episode & thought he might actually like it. We rewatched it together & now he’s hooked! I’m excited for this week’s episode!



Glad to hear you and your huband are enjoying this season!



Elly_N said:


> I’m watching and I’m loving it. It’s so good to see the veteran actors especially Frances Conroy. You’re right, Evan Peters’ performance is so similar to his James March performance. I think this season is going to be really good



I crack up whenever Frances and Evan sing together. lol



swags said:


> I‘m watching. So far I think I like it. Who wouldn’t enjoy McCauley Culkin hooking for drugs?



I love his scenes with Leslie Grossman. They play off each other well.



sarahloveslouis said:


> Same!! I like their take on a vampire thriller.



Ditto. I don't usually like vampire stories, but this one has my interest.


----------



## Heart Star

I have only liked a handful of seasons. The others start out with potential and then disappointingly fizzle out for me. I'm enjoying this season so far and I'm hopeful that because there's 2 different stories that there won't be time for the stories to drag on and fizzle out!


----------



## LavenderIce

Heart Star said:


> I have only liked a handful of seasons. The others start out with potential and then disappointingly fizzle out for me. I'm enjoying this season so far and I'm hopeful that because there's 2 different stories that there won't be time for the stories to drag on and fizzle out!



Yes! My favorite seasons were 1-3. The seasons usually start strong, then turn into a hot mess after a few episodes. IIRC, Red Tide is supposed to be six episodes and Death Valley is four. We're three episodes in on RT, hope it stays strong and not fizzle out.


----------



## LavenderIce

Best line of the season so far Episode 3 Belle to Mickey: "Honey, you're a paper airplane and I'm a 747. Don't ever think you're anything like me because you can fly a little."

Episode 4, the episode that AHS does every season to explain how things come to be. I liked seeing Belle's evolution from a mousy woman who put up with a lot of crap from her big jerk of a husband to satisfying her rage against him. This is also the first time since I've been watching AHS that I jumped at the end. I saw it coming, but it still got me. haha
It was nice to have a break from the Harry, Doris and Alma. I'm looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## LavenderIce

Episode 5. Gaslight. This episode was a lot to unpack. Doris, Karen and Mickey! Mickey left Karen with no choice. Ursula, Harry and Alma did Doris dirty. Can't wait to see what The Chemist, Belle and Austin do to them.


----------



## swags

This week was quite an episode. Poor Doris.


----------



## Tivo

I'm starting this series for the first time. Watching Murder House episode 1 and it’s really good! How have I not been watching this?


----------



## LavenderIce

swags said:


> This week was quite an episode. Poor Doris.


Poor Doris indeed!



Tivo said:


> I'm starting this series for the first time. Watching Murder House episode 1 and it’s really good! How have I not been watching this?


Hope you'r enjoying it. I have to warn you though, not every season is good. The first two have been universally praised. The rest are hit or miss. My favorites, which I feel are the strongest (storyline and performance wise) are the first three seasons.

Episode 6, the finale of Red Tide started off strong then went out with a whimper. Alma is something else. I'm interested to see if/how Death Valley ties in to the first half.


----------



## IntheOcean

Just finished Episode 6, which is supposed to be the finale of the first half of this season. Frankly, it was disappointing. Some of the characters got killed, and it was rather underwhelming. Others made such a mess of things. The music was great, though. 

Hopefully, the second half of the season will be better.


----------



## skyqueen

LavenderIce said:


> Yes! My favorite seasons were 1-3. The seasons usually start strong, then turn into a hot mess after a few episodes. IIRC, Red Tide is supposed to be six episodes and Death Valley is four. We're three episodes in on RT, hope it stays strong and not fizzle out.





Tivo said:


> I'm starting this series for the first time. Watching Murder House episode 1 and it’s really good! How have I not been watching this?


I agree with LavenderIce...Murder House and Coven were the best! I'm enjoying AHS Double Feature but I love anything vampire!
Plus, the first half was filmed in Provincetown, MA...we made 100K in revenue!


----------



## LavenderIce

Death Valley is boring AF. Sarah Paulson as TB Karen > Mamie. Cindy Jr. and friends were uninteresting to watch until this recent episode. I didn't think Cal and Troy would be as loving as they were.


----------



## LavenderIce

Death Valley's season finale reminded me when AHS is bad, it's bad. I thought Red Ride's finale went out with a whimper? This one was even more underwhelming and weak.


----------



## swags

I didn’t enjoy Death Valley and thought the guy playing Nixon was too exaggerated. I thought the ending was the result of lazy writing.


----------



## Tivo

LavenderIce said:


> Poor Doris indeed!
> 
> 
> Hope you'r enjoying it. I have to warn you though, not every season is good. The first two have been universally praised. The rest are hit or miss. My favorites, which I feel are the strongest (storyline and performance wise) are the first three seasons.
> 
> Episode 6, the finale of Red Tide started off strong then went out with a whimper. Alma is something else. I'm interested to see if/how Death Valley ties in to the first half.


So far I’ve finished the first two seasons but am struggling to get through Coven. I think I’m 4 episodes in. 
Asylum is so far my hands down favorite! Jessica Lange is amazing.
Also started Hotel which I find entertaining but it feels like nothing is really happening.


----------



## sdkitty

anyone watching AHS NYC?  I watched the first two episodes and this will probably be the first time I watch a whole season for years.


----------



## swags

sdkitty said:


> anyone watching AHS NYC?  I watched the first two episodes and this will probably be the first time I watch a whole season for years.


I didn’t know it was on. I just found another showing of the first two this week and am recording them. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## sdkitty

swags said:


> I didn’t know it was on. I just found another showing of the first two this week and am recording them. Thanks for the heads up!


I missed recording it when it was first on so had to watch the first two episodes with commercials....free on FX


----------



## BPC

sdkitty said:


> anyone watching AHS NYC?  I watched the first two episodes and this will probably be the first time I watch a whole season for years.


Yes. Interested to see how it progresses.

I think my favorite is still the first season. 

If you're into AHS, you might also like Carnivàle. It was a show on HBO back in 2003 but I watched it during COVID lockdown. Only on for a couple of seasons. Really weird and eft me with that creepy feeling. I think you can see it on Hulu too.


----------



## sdkitty

BPC said:


> Yes. Interested to see how it progresses.
> 
> I think my favorite is still the first season.
> 
> If you're into AHS, you might also like Carnivàle. It was a show on HBO back in 2003 but I watched it during COVID lockdown. Only on for a couple of seasons. Really weird and eft me with that creepy feeling. I think you can see it on Hulu too.


I think the first season is the only one I watched all the way through

surprised sarah paulson isn't in this one...I don't miss her


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> I think the first season is the only one I watched all the way through
> 
> surprised sarah paulson isn't in this one...I don't miss her


anyone watching?  most recent episodes were pretty horrific


----------



## chowlover2

I tried watching the other night, but could not get into it.


----------



## swags

sdkitty said:


> anyone watching?  most recent episodes were pretty horrific


I’m watching. Its not my favorite season but is taking all the twist and turns you expect from AHS. We have some different actors this season and I think they are doing a decent job. The death cards were creepy and the big man in the leather is terrifying.


----------



## sdkitty

swags said:


> I’m watching. Its not my favorite season but is taking all the twist and turns you expect from AHS. We have some different actors this season and I think they are doing a decent job. The death cards were creepy and the big man in the leather is terrifying.


Zachary Quinto is pretty good at being creepy too.  Did you see him in the Christmasland thing?  I didn't finish watching it but did watch several episodes.  He's gay IRL 
The who cuts people up is the worst of course.  talk about terrifying


----------



## BPC

Not loving where the last two episodes are taking the show. It feels like it's all over the place to me.


----------



## sdkitty

BPC said:


> Not loving where the last two episodes are taking the show. It feels like it's all over the place to me.


is that your bulldog in your avatar?  great picture


----------



## LavenderIce

This is the only season I've missed. Since the title changes every season, my DVR did not catch this one. I'm already behind with the shows I am watching, so I'm not sure I'll add this.


----------



## BPC

sdkitty said:


> is that your bulldog in your avatar?  great picture


Yup, that's one of my bulldogs.  Took the pic when he was a puppy. He's gonna be 10 next month


----------



## swags

sdkitty said:


> Zachary Quinto is pretty good at being creepy too.  Did you see him in the Christmasland thing?  I didn't finish watching it but did watch several episodes.  He's gay IRL
> The who cuts people up is the worst of course.  talk about terrifying


Yes, I remember ZQ in NOS4A2. I watched season 1 but not 2.
I guess the big guy represents AIDS. I didn’t see that coming but now it makes sense. 
I ended up getting into this season more than I thought I would.


----------



## sdkitty

swags said:


> Yes, I remember ZQ in NOS4A2. I watched season 1 but not 2.
> I guess the big guy represents AIDS. I didn’t see that coming but now it makes sense.
> I ended up getting into this season more than I thought I would.


this season is gory and disturbing and I'm into it....good thing you shared about the big guy representing AIDS....not sure I would have gotten it on my own


----------



## sdkitty

watched the first part of the season finale....couldn't watch the second part right after.  it was so dark, sad, disturbing


----------



## swags

sdkitty said:


> watched the first part of the season finale....couldn't watch the second part right after.  it was so dark, sad, disturbing


It was very sad.


----------



## sdkitty

swags said:


> It was very sad.


finished last night...the first half of the season finale was more compelling than the second....sad.  we all knew what happened to these people with AIDS but to see it enacted was even more tragic than just hearing about it.


----------

